# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre - 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico, e *todas as mensagens off-topic que sejam encontradas nos outros tópicos serão movidas para este mesmo tópico ou mesmo eliminadas.
*
Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)

Insultos e outro tipo de discussão pejorativa será *punida, desde advertências, até banimentos temporários ou permanentes, tal como os membros que façam spam ou trolling serão alvo de advertências aplicadas à sua conta do fórum, ou uma punição à discrição da moderação após avaliação da situação.*


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jan 2021 às 13:07)

Grande divergência nos dois principais modelos para esta semana


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

Bom dia e bom ano para todos, especialmente para mim que o ano de 2020 foi trágico em diversos sentidos, e espero que o ano de 2021 me traga uma vida nova, pois recomeçar do zero não é fácil. 
O mesmo espero para vocês... 

Relativamente ao tempo temos tempo bastante frio e seco, aqui por estas bandas em linha com outros Invernos recentes, e assim deverá continuar nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

Eu já só peço isto...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

Uma pena faltar precipitação, sempre difícil os fatores estarem todos conjugados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2021 às 14:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande divergência nos dois principais modelos para esta semana


Sem dúvida. O GFS prevê chuva, já o ECMWF prevê tempo seco. Veremos qual dos dois acerta...


----------



## jfo (1 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sem dúvida. O GFS prevê chuva, já o ECMWF prevê tempo seco. Veremos qual dos dois acerta...



Ultimamente, tanto o GFS como ECMWF não têm metido uma para caixa.


----------



## cova beira (1 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

nevao monumental outra vez no europeu baixa atlantica novamente


pelo menos os modelos estão animados


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Saída fantástica do ECM 12 para neve cotas baixas

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (1 Jan 2021 às 18:51)

joselamego disse:


> Saída fantástica do ECM 12 para neve cotas baixas
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Era mesmo bom. Ao lado da minha casa, tem uma estrada com uma descida acentuada, que iria se tornar uma pista de ski.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

O ECM volta a dar esperança, vamos aguardar.


----------



## davidazevedo (1 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

Era bom era.....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2021 às 19:36)

ECM de ressaca, coloca uma depressão bastante cavada a sul do Algarve com 982 Mb no dia 8.


----------



## cova beira (1 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

ensembles do europeu acompanham a determinista e colocam a baixa atlantica em cima de portugal ás 168 h 

está tudo muito à justa e pode a baixa passar de raspão e apanhar os vizinhos espanhois, mas é um volte face inesperado porque esta foi a previsão feita pelos modelos à varios dias seguidos até haver um enorme retrocesso, seguimento espetacular esta a ser este bloqueio atlantico


----------



## davidazevedo (1 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

Que sonho pessoal...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

Belo nevão sim senhor, daria boa acumulação no Interior Norte e Centro em geral, onde a circulação seria de Leste.

Em Espanha então um nevão monumental:


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

Que saída de sonho do ECMWF com tanta chuva no Alentejo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Temos "campeonato" até ao fim, ou não tivéssemos a falar de meteorologia 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

Que comece o nowcasting!!





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (1 Jan 2021 às 23:43)

Depois do fiasco do suposto nevão a cotas muito baixas que estava previsto para dia 5, parece que o evento volta a ser modelado para os dias 7/8 e pode até durar alguns dias seguidos 
A ver se desta vez a esperança não esfuma...


----------



## Brito (1 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

Tempos gélidos se avizinham..
Faz lembrar janeiro 2009
Creio que irá acabar em grande


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jan 2021 às 00:38)

A verdade é que depois da miséria e sensaboria que foram os dois últimos Invernos (o de 2018/19 na precipitação e o de 2019/20 na temperatura), este inverno de 2020/21 promete ser bem diferente tanto num como noutro parâmetro, com frio, chuva e neve a cotas muito baixas.


----------



## Brito (2 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Últimas saídas péssimas do GFS e ECM, secura total.
Aguardando as próximas... ainda não está definido


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 11:58)

Tanto choveu estes últimos meses que agora a  fonte secou..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2021 às 12:07)

O que eu acho mais interessante é a completa imprevisibilidade dos modelos neste momento. Estamos a menos de 5 dias dum evento que poderá ser interessante na metade sul de Portugal, contudo ainda nem se sabe por onde é que a maldita da depressão irá entrar. Na última saída, enquanto que o GFS prevê a depressão a entrar entre Sagres e Lisboa, o ECMWF prevê a mesma depressão a entrar pelo Golfo de Cádis. Esta última situação faria com que grande parte do país, à exceção do Algarve e do interior do Baixo Alentejo, não tivesse qualquer tipo de precipitação. Curiosamente, poderia nevar bem... em Barrancos!


----------



## Cesar (2 Jan 2021 às 12:13)

Não entendo se dizem que pode não ocorrer o evento de neve, porquê mantém neve 3 dias seguidos para a Guarda.


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Os modelos principais parecem um gajo a circular de carro em Lisboa, sempre no pára-arranca 

Eu já tinha dito aqui que quando a neve cair em cotas mais baixas ou lugares incomuns, os modelos irão todos falhar.

Eu acompanho notícias de fenómenos meteorológicos, está previsto a partir meados deste mês que o ar polar da Sibéria vá atravessar o Atlântico Norte em direcção aos EUA e Canadá, ou seja, ainda virá muito mais frio, mas o ECMWF do seu lado prevê ainda mais calor. Eu tenho aqui a fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/pe...ntinental-europe-30c-and-british-islands-20c/


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2021 às 13:29)

jfo disse:


> Os modelos principais parecem um gajo a circular de carro em Lisboa, sempre no pára-arranca
> 
> Eu já tinha dito aqui que quando a neve cair em cotas mais baixas ou lugares incomuns, os modelos irão todos falhar.
> 
> Eu acompanho notícias de fenómenos meteorológicos, está previsto a partir meados deste mês que o ar polar da Sibéria vá atravessar o Atlântico Norte em direcção aos EUA e Canadá, ou seja, ainda virá muito mais frio, mas o ECMWF do seu lado prevê ainda mais calor. Eu tenho aqui a fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/pe...ntinental-europe-30c-and-british-islands-20c/


Tal e qual meu amigo, és Grande


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2021 às 13:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que eu acho mais interessante é a completa imprevisibilidade dos modelos neste momento. Estamos a menos de 5 dias dum evento que poderá ser interessante na metade sul de Portugal, contudo ainda nem se sabe por onde é que a *maldita da depressão* irá entrar. Na última saída, enquanto que o GFS prevê a depressão a entrar entre Sagres e Lisboa, o ECMWF prevê a mesma depressão a entrar pelo Golfo de Cádis. Esta última situação faria com que grande parte do país, à exceção do Algarve e do interior do Baixo Alentejo, não tivesse qualquer tipo de precipitação. Curiosamente, poderia nevar bem... em Barrancos!



Não se diz essas coisas de depressões, o único maldito é o AA, mas depressões são sempre benditas.  Só, por isso, e segundo o polígrafo do fórum é pimenta na língua. 

O ECM tem um ensemble que coloca 0.2 cm de neve no Ameixial dia 6.  Depois, vem mais neve no dia 15/16 com 1 cm, mesmo nesse dia 15 indica 0.2 cm em Olhão.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

É incrível a salgalhada que vai tanto no ECMWF como no GFS. Resumindo e concluindo: não dão uma para a caixa!!!


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2021 às 16:06)

saidas. do gfs e icon boas, ukmo não tanto 


meteociel com 11000 visitantes


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

nao querendo criar falsas expectativas a paralela do gfs mostra um nevao à moda antiga


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

O ECMWF é mesmo uma casa a arder, não deve ser por nada que na sigla tem pelo meio "CM" 
Eu já estou naquela que se eles prevêm uma coisa, que vai acontecer precisamente o contrário daquilo que é previsto.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

Valendo o que valem as previsões e ainda por cima tão distante ainda , no próximo sábado o GFS voltou a colocar a hipótese de qualquer coisa para   o Litoral Norte .
Coincidência interessante : o próximo sábado é dia 9 de janeiro .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

Crazyrain disse:


> Valendo o que valem as previsões e ainda por cima tão distante ainda , no próximo sábado o GFS voltou a colocar a hipótese de qualquer coisa para o próximo sábado  no Litoral Norte .
> Coincidência interessante : o próximo sábado é dia 9 de janeiro .


vejo a previsão do ecm e até fico enjoado com a carrada de neve prevista para Espanha...
É um absurdo a quantidade de neve e deste lado da fronteira 0.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2021 às 17:35)

cova beira disse:


> nao querendo criar falsas expectativas a paralela do gfs mostra um nevao à moda antiga


O GFS normal então, subiu imenso as cotas, mas mostra temperaturas baixas na altura da precipitação. O ICON coloca muita precipitação, mas pouca neve.
Entretanto, o ARPEGE:





Não sei qual era o cenário que os modelos mostravam para o dia de 10 de janeiro de 2010 porque ainda não seguia muito isto ao pormenor, mas foi tudo apanhado de surpresa. Sei que o IPMA previa neve para Portalegre, mas nunca se pensou que caísse um nevão daquele calibre nas zonas mais baixas.

É ir acompanhando, mas pelo menos já começar a haver novamente previsão de chuva em quase todos os modelos. No entanto, como ainda faltam alguns dias, tudo pode mudar para pior novamente nesse sentido. Os modelos estão muito à toa com isto.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2021 às 17:43)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS normal então, subiu imenso as cotas, mas mostra temperaturas baixas na altura da precipitação. O ICON coloca muita precipitação, mas pouca neve.
> Entretanto, o ARPEGE:
> 
> 
> ...



Quase todas as ocorrências de neve a cotas menos habituais apanham  sempre todos de surpresa , até as entidades oficiais .


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2021 às 17:48)

Crazyrain disse:


> Valendo o que valem as previsões e ainda por cima tão distante ainda , no próximo sábado o GFS voltou a colocar a hipótese de qualquer coisa para   o Litoral Norte .
> Coincidência interessante : o próximo sábado é dia 9 de janeiro .


Exatamente 11 anos depois desde a última vez


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jan 2021 às 18:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vejo a previsão do ecm e até fico enjoado com a *carrada de neve prevista para Espanha...
> É um absurdo a quantidade de neve e deste lado da fronteira 0.*
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Mesmo... Foi exatamente o que aconteceu em janeiro de 2020 com a tempestade Glória, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis tiveram alturas de centímetros de neve até  dizer chega (até em cotas baixas do sueste/levante espanhol nevou como Múrcia, Alicante e afins, locais onde é extremamente raro nevar)... e nós aqui como sempre a ver os navios passar!!! E pelo que se vai vendo nos modelos para estes dias... é só mais do mesmo!!!


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

Europeu coloca a baixa mais a sul com menos potência e precipitação passa ao lado novamente, está complicado isto, europeu a 96 horas não costuma falhar vai ser mesmo de raspão e fica tudo do lado de lá da fronteira.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

cova beira disse:


> Europeu coloca a baixa mais a sul com menos potência e precipitação passa ao lado novamente, está complicado isto, europeu a 96 horas não costuma falhar vai ser mesmo de raspão e fica tudo do lado de lá da fronteira.


E com isso, o modelo europeu coloca alguma neve no Norte Alentejano, vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

cova beira disse:


> Europeu coloca a baixa mais a sul com menos potência e precipitação passa ao lado novamente, está complicado isto, europeu a 96 horas não costuma falhar vai ser mesmo de raspão e fica tudo do lado de lá da fronteira.


Nunca me esquecerei. Em janeiro de 2017, o ECM a 24h não previa queda de neve no algarve mas o GFS sim. A verdade é que nevou mesmo. 
Portanto veremos. Previsões de neve nunca podem ser subestimadas no nosso país.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nunca me esquecerei. Em janeiro de 2017, o ECM a 24h não previa queda de neve no algarve mas o GFS sim. A verdade é que nevou mesmo.
> Portanto veremos. Previsões de neve nunca podem ser subestimadas no nosso país.


Uns flocos queres tu dizer, neve a sério não caiu.


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2021 às 20:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nunca me esquecerei. Em janeiro de 2017, o ECM a 24h não previa queda de neve no algarve mas o GFS sim. A verdade é que nevou mesmo.
> Portanto veremos. Previsões de neve nunca podem ser subestimadas no nosso país.


A questão não se põe na neve mas na tragetoria que a depressão toma e o gfs e europeu para já não coicidem 
Vamos aguardar para já ambos os ensembles estão divergentes


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 20:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Uns flocos queres tu dizer, neve a sério não caiu.


Óbvio, nem os modelos previram mais. O que quis salientar é que não devemos subestimar os modelos quando falamos de neve.


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 20:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Óbvio, nem os modelos previram mais. O que quis salientar é que não devemos subestimar os modelos quando falamos de neve.



Mas os modelos por si próprios já subestimam a queda de neve, a prova disso que tenho memória que nenhuma estação meteorológica previa grandes nevões em 2006, 2009 e 2010.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nunca me esquecerei. Em janeiro de 2017, o ECM a 24h não previa queda de neve no algarve mas o GFS sim. A verdade é que nevou mesmo.
> Portanto veremos. Previsões de neve nunca podem ser subestimadas no nosso país.



Aqui, fica a previsão do GFS, para esse dia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

Pois bem, a situação nos modelos continua à nora. Há modelos que preveem a entrada da depressão no Golfo de Cádis e outros que preveem a sua entrada na Costa Vicentina. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 21:27)

IPMA com neve para quarta feira em Portalegre.
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2021 às 21:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> IPMA com neve para quarta feira em Portalegre.
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre


Melhor ainda: marvao na 4a e na 5a feira com neve!


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pois bem,* a situação nos modelos continua à nora*. Há modelos que preveem a entrada da depressão no Golfo de Cádis e outros que preveem a sua entrada na Costa Vicentina. Veremos o que acontece!



_Kamarada_,...






... não me parece que chegue a tanto.

Se calhar até podem estão todos errados. Mas por agora... até há algum consenso?


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Melhor ainda: marvao na 4a e na 5a feira com neve!


Sim já vi, Marvão está a mais de 800m de altitude, esperemos é que haja precipitação.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jan 2021 às 21:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> IPMA com neve para quarta feira em Portalegre.
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre



É sinal de que afinal o ECMWF esta a apostar forte na neve. Tanto repõe como retira, parece aqueles carros que estão sempre no pára-arranca.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 21:54)

O ECMWF decidiu tornar muitos dos dados públicos mas isso - obviamente, acrescento - foi irrelevante para o IPMA. Houve algum tipo de comunicado para avisar a malta? Não é isso o básico? Os (2) portais de previsão continuam iguais.

Malta continental desespera quando um radar está inoperacional. Gente, há um radar novo na Terceira que ninguém sabe quando vai ficar disponível ao público. Será que está a funcionar? Quem sabe?

Até nem queria mais dados do IFS. Extraordinário, sim, seria se o IPMA disponibilizasse dados do EPS. Nunca irá acontecer, infelizmente, e este tipo de dados é muito relevante:






Para finalizar... Está-se em 2021 e isto continua igual:


----------



## davidazevedo (2 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Agora é esperar e ver quem será contemplado. Frio temos, o IPMA coloca chuva também para Braga, as condições estão reunidas. Pelo menos não podemos dizer que é impossível. Boa sorte a todos e quem sabe daqui a uns dias estejamos todos a partilhar fotos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2021 às 21:59)

Um principio básico sobre modelos que de vez em quando acho que ainda é esquecido.

- Modelos de previsão global NÃO tem estados de espírito: Eles não andam à nora... são computadores a compilar dados. O GFS ou o ECM não são mais ou menos mauzinhos. Nem sequer são pessoas. E as pessoas que os alimentam em termos de conhecimento muito menos têm estados de espírito. Nos EUA alguns membros do GFS, provavelmente, nem sabem onde fica Portugal...


Enfim... Um desabafo. Modelos, sem dúvida a melhor arma de previsão que temos (se não, porque olharíamos para eles). O resto é o que fazemos com eles.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jan 2021 às 22:08)

Paulo H disse:


> Melhor ainda: marvao na 4a e na 5a feira com neve!



O ECMWF é mesmo assim. Tanto repõe como volta a retirar. Se for preciso amanhã já desaparece tudo outra vez.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 22:17)




----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 22:30)

Eu por mim ficava já com esta saída do APREGE:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 22:58)

Nesta altura está assim o que é divulgado para o público em geral. Andei à procura dos extremos das mínimas.
Surpresa interessante: Vimioso (Alt. 700 m, SSE de Bragança) teria a mínima mais baixa das previstas para as sedes de concelho, *-7ºC* na 3ªfeira.
Isto não poderá ser verificado pois não há estação IPMA em Vimioso nem lá perto e também não encontrei estação amadora nas imediações.
Só poderá ser verificado pela negativa se em alguma outra estação na região registar valor inferior.






Isto sem contar, claro, com as previsões para as estações de altitude da Serra da Estrela. Nem a Torre chegaria aos -10ºC.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2021 às 23:43)

cuidado com os açores...

só aviso amarelo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 12:31)

Parece que se vai confirmando.... espanholitos com um nevão histórico.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2021 às 12:42)

É verdade que muitos aqui só querem é ver muita neve, mas o que é certo é que este evento, se se confirmar o local onde a depressão entrará, será bem bom para o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ao nível dos acumulados e inclusive poderia nevar em locais aonde não costuma nevar, como em Barrancos, no Alentejo Central ou mesmo nas serras a norte de Lisboa. Veremos!


----------



## jfo (3 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

O ECMWF previa mais de 80cm de neve em Madrid(600m de altitude)
Afinal Madrid deve ser lá para a Sibéria ou para o Pólo Norte.


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É verdade que muitos aqui só querem é ver muita neve, mas o que é certo é que este evento, se se confirmar o local onde a depressão entrará, será bem bom para o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo ao nível dos acumulados e inclusive poderia nevar em locais aonde não costuma nevar, como em Barrancos, no Alentejo Central ou mesmo nas serras a norte de Lisboa. Veremos!




pelo andar da carruagem nem o Algarve se safa pelas novas saídas dos modelos parece que a depressão está a arranjar uma forma de entrar na europa sem afetar Portugal continental


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

Boas,
Dias 9 e 10 janeiro o gfs esta a modelar uma depressão retrógrada.
Neve em abundancia, parecido a 29 janeiro 2006.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2021 às 16:22)

Recolecção da trufa (_Tuber melanosporum_) na província de Sória nestes dias:


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2021 às 16:25)

Por aqui Fresulfe volta a nevar,  estou a cerca de 850 m


----------



## Beric D (3 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

Há alguma possibilidade de nevar na zona de Amarante esta noite (~400mt)? Obrigado desde já


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

ukmo e gem muito melhores que gfs, começam a desenhar uma trajetória muito mais conveniente a Portugal, tudo parecido com ontem muita indefinição vamos esperar que o europeu acompanhe o ukmo e não gfs


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Jan 2021 às 16:52)

A ultima saída do GFS mete neve para toda a costa centro.. A pergunta é, desço Sintra ou a Nazaré de ski?


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2021 às 17:19)

Saída 12 gfs 
Neve em Lamego, Viseu, vila real , guarda 
Monchique , etc ( dia 10 janeiro)
Faz lembrar algo ? 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

Atualização do comunicado do IPMA:


> _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2020-12-31 18:32:00* e *2021-01-05 23:59:00*
> _Assunto:_ Previsão Especial de Tempo frio no início do ano em Portugal Continental
> As previsões meteorológicas apontam de forma consistente para tempo frio a partir de dia 2 de janeiro (sábado), devido ao transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio associado um fluxo predominante de norte-nordeste.
> 
> ...




http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2021 às 17:47)

Beric D disse:


> Há alguma possibilidade de nevar na zona de Amarante esta noite (~400mt)? Obrigado desde já


Estou em crer que infelizmente a precepitação que cairá fica retida no norte de Espanha (também não deverá ser nada de extraordinário), no entanto com os modelos em mão e com a cota talvez 60% de possibilidade .


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (3 Jan 2021 às 18:20)

Porque será que não consigo aceder ao Litoral Norte


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

segundo o europeu vai cair meio metro de neve em Madrid, para aqui está difícil


----------



## Santofsky (3 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

joselamego disse:


> Saída 12 gfs
> Neve em Lamego, Viseu, vila real , guarda
> Monchique , etc ( dia 10 janeiro)
> Faz lembrar algo ?
> ...



2009, 2010 ou até mesmo 1997.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

Tá bem bom assim..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 19:01)

É o que eu digo... A neve ainda vai cair na Serra de Monsanto 
Fora de brincadeiras, se as cotas se mantiverem assim, poderemos vir a ter um nevão razoavel nas Serras de Montejunto, D'aire e quem sabe, na de Sintra


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Neve aqui em CB nem vê-la , ao menos que venham dias mais quentes, já chega de tanto gelo.


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2021 às 19:18)

Neve acumulada no solo ao meio dia do próximo domingo, segundo a 12z do ECMWF. Já não precisa de mexer mais:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

Siga!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

David sf disse:


> Já não precisa de mexer mais:


Precisa precisa, porque aqui para o Alto Alentejo já foi tudo à vida, lá vou ter de me contentar com a chuva.
Certo, é que em Espanha vão ter um belo nevao.


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2021 às 19:33)

David sf disse:


> Neve acumulada no solo ao meio dia do próximo domingo, segundo a 12z do ECMWF. Já não precisa de mexer mais:





situação muito volátil acho que já esteve muito melhor do que está

segundo o europeu esta madrugada podem ocorrer aguaceiros de neve no interior norte e centro parece já estar a entrar a precipitação a norte


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Albifriorento disse:


> Neve aqui em CB nem vê-la , ao menos que venham dias mais quentes, já chega de tanto gelo.


Eu não perdia a esperança.. Alguns mapas são de neve acumulada no solo, portanto, por mim ver nevar já seria bom. Se acumular melhor!
Também há que ter em consideração que os mapas têm pouca definição da grelha, portanto um quadrado de 2km2 acima de 400m altitude (C. Branco), nem sequer aparece pintado nos mapas quando a cota for > 400m.

Eu não tenho criado ilusões, só começo a imaginar quando o cenário previsto dista apenas de 2 dias no máximo, pelo que já andamos nisto desde 24 dez 2020 mais coisa, menos coisa. Se seguir assim a adiar, a adiar, daqui a pouco virá o Carnaval da neve (16 fev 2020). 

Uma coisa é certa, já não me recordo muito bem de tantos dias seguidos de frio, acrescentando ainda os previstos.


----------



## jfo (3 Jan 2021 às 19:41)

Estão prever que o frio irá durar ainda mais tempo e ainda mais severo para meado do mês, o mês de Janeiro poderá ser mesmo marcado por um inverno siberiano, e as temperaturas minímas poderão chegar a recordes desde de 2000. O IPMA já prevê que as temperaturas no Nordeste Transmontano poderão chegar aos -9.
É importante agasalhar-se bem nos próximos dias.

https://mkweather.com/2021/01/03/si...some-regions-should-be-buried-under-the-snow/


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:48)

não fiquem já demasiados entusiasmados, também fico contente quando vejo ali santarém com cota neve a 0 metros, mas tendo em conta que falta 1 semana calma senão desilusão é maior


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

david 6 disse:


> não fiquem já demasiados entusiasmados, também fico contente quando vejo ali santarém com cota neve a 0 metros, mas tendo em conta que falta 1 semana calma senão desilusão é maior



estive a ver com calma o gfs, e realmente deve ter havido um bug no modelo para apresentar neve cota zero de sábado para domingo.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

cardu disse:


> estive a ver com calma o gfs, e realmente deve ter havido um bug no modelo para apresentar neve cota zero de sábado para domingo.


Nao há nenhum bug no modelo. É um modelo global de malha larga, que não tem em conta variabilidades ortográficas específicas de cada zona.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2021 às 20:57)

jfo disse:


> Estão prever que o frio irá durar ainda mais tempo e ainda mais severo para meado do mês, o mês de Janeiro poderá ser mesmo marcado por um inverno siberiano, e as temperaturas minímas poderão chegar a recordes desde de 2000. O IPMA já prevê que as temperaturas no Nordeste Transmontano poderão chegar aos -9.
> É importante agasalhar-se bem nos próximos dias.
> 
> https://mkweather.com/2021/01/03/si...some-regions-should-be-buried-under-the-snow/


O recorde deste século é de -13 ºC em fevereiro/março de 2005, não vi até agora previsão de nenhum valor dessa ordem


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2021 às 21:10)

jfo disse:


> Estão prever que o frio irá durar ainda mais tempo e ainda mais severo para meado do mês, o mês de Janeiro poderá ser mesmo marcado por um inverno siberiano, e as temperaturas minímas poderão chegar a recordes desde de 2000. O IPMA já prevê que as temperaturas no Nordeste Transmontano poderão chegar aos -9.
> É importante agasalhar-se bem nos próximos dias.
> 
> https://mkweather.com/2021/01/03/si...some-regions-should-be-buried-under-the-snow/



Era bom era. Aqui na Bélgica eu rejubilava! Infelizmente nao me parece que venha


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

'Apenas' *-11ºC* para a Torre (com 'windchill' *-16ºC*, óptimo para piqueniques ) na noite de segunda para terça, e os -7ºC de Vimioso já foram actualizados para -5ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Lá se foram as maluqueiras do IPMA em prever neve para Portalegre, descemos à terra.
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Portalegre


----------



## jfo (3 Jan 2021 às 22:50)




----------



## Cesar (3 Jan 2021 às 23:01)

Vamos ver se continuam a confirmar este cenário nos dias seguintes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2021 às 23:13)

Entretanto o ECMWF parece que quis acompanhar o GFS ao nível da neve. Quanto aos acumulados, esses ainda estão muito indefinidos, pois tudo dependerá do local por onde a depressão vai entrar. Curiosamente, o GFS até prevê acumulados maiores para o território continental, embora o ECMWF não esteja nada mau para o Algarve e interior do Baixo Alentejo.  

Para aqueles que diziam que estava tudo perdido e que nada viria para Portugal, temos aqui boas notícias, hein?


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Mesmo muito interessante a possibilidade de interação da depressão cavada vinda de SW com o núcleo de ar frio vindo de NE mostrada já em alguns modelos.  Haveria uma conjugação rara de precipitação significativa e frio polar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

Vamos com calma porque já todos sabemos como isto funciona.
A única certeza que podemos afirmar com toda a certeza é que as estradas vão estar um autêntico perigo para a condução.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (3 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

jfo disse:


> Estão prever que o frio irá durar ainda mais tempo e ainda mais severo para meado do mês, o mês de Janeiro poderá ser mesmo marcado por um inverno siberiano, e as temperaturas minímas poderão chegar a recordes desde de 2000. O IPMA já prevê que as temperaturas no Nordeste Transmontano poderão chegar aos -9.
> É importante agasalhar-se bem nos próximos dias.
> 
> https://mkweather.com/2021/01/03/si...some-regions-should-be-buried-under-the-snow/



Este inverno de 2020/21 vai ser um inverno à anos 40/50.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

Esta saída do GFS não costuma ser a saída " fora da caixa " habitual  ?
Para a minha zona prevê temperaturas máximas abaixo dos 10 ° c para as próximas 240 horas . Duvido que seja sustentada na próxima saída .


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

Santofsky disse:


> Este vai ser um inverno à anos 40/50.



Nunca na vida.  No máximo pode ser um inverno como o de 2008/2009 .


----------



## Santofsky (3 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Crazyrain disse:


> Nunca na vida.  No máximo pode ser um inverno como o de 2008/2009 .



Porque não? Pelo menos a nível das temperaturas poderá ser, rivalizando com invernos como os de 2004/05 ou 2011/12 (apesar de terem sido invernos extremamente secos). Já no que diz respeito à neve, aí sim a história será outra.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

Bom, estou cheia de frio (o que é pouco comum em mim) mas pelo menos os modelos parecem querer aquecer o meu coração.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 23:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, estou cheia de frio (o que é pouco comum em mim) mas pelo menos os modelos parecem querer aquecer o meu coração.



Poético .


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

onde é que andam aqueles anos em que o frio entrava com força aqui pela Região Oeste, com muito vento, quase que cortava? E que ficava por vários dias instalado? Penso que seria um regime diferente do frio destes próximos dias, alguém me pode elucidar ? Acho que ainda assim está muito morno, o sol tem mais força do que habitual para uma onda de frio.


----------



## jfo (4 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

É impressão minha ou os modelos estão prever mais neve em Portugal que em França e Ilhas Britânicas?


----------



## Santofsky (4 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

jamestorm disse:


> onde é que andam aqueles anos em que o frio entrava com força aqui pela Região Oeste, com muito vento, quase que cortava? E que ficava por vários dias instalado? Penso que seria um regime diferente do frio destes próximos dias, alguém me pode elucidar ? Acho que ainda assim está muito morno, o sol tem mais força do que habitual para uma onda de frio.



Para ocorrer uma onda de frio basta que as mínimas estejam 5°C (ou mais) abaixo do normal durante 6 ou mais dias consecutivos. 
Tens o exemplo da onda de frio que ocorreu em fevereiro de 2012 no sul do país. Ao mesmo tempo que as mínimas eram muito baixas, as máximas ultrapassaram largamente os 20°C, resultando em amplitudes térmicas muito elevadas. Ou seja, ao mesmo tempo que ocorreu uma onda de frio também se verificou a ocorrência de uma onda de calor.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2021 às 14:22)

Santofsky disse:


> Para ocorrer uma onda de frio basta que as mínimas estejam 5°C (ou mais) abaixo do normal durante 6 ou mais dias consecutivos.


mas mesmo o tipo de frio parece diferente? Antigamente instalava-se com muito vento, tenho essa sensação...(?) o frio sentia-se mais no ar mesmo durante o dia. Estaria associado à corrente de jacto a passar aqui em cima? Parece me diferente deste frio dos anos mais recentes.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

Muito interessante....pena faltar tanto tempo... 

Quer dizer, 126 horas não é assim tanto, o problema é que outros modelos não concordam lá  muito bem, pelo menos para já ...


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

interessante e se o anticiclone se estendesse até a Escandinávia c0m mais vigor  éra muito interessante :-)


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

Humm.. Ou talvez empurrasse tudo para a Espanha.. A nossa posição geográfica é tramada!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Que saída...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que saída...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Sim melhorou bastante apartir das 144 aqule iso -4 percorre o pais até ao algarve , antes desfazia-se até mais ou menos á latitude de Coimbra .


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2021 às 17:29)

Sim t mas falta precipitação nesta saída.  O que parece certo é que Espanha vai ter um nevão histórico. Vamos ver como se porta o modelo europeu e os restantes modelos. Na última saída teve melhor em termos de precipitação mas isto ainda muito incerto. Começa a ser tendência é ter cota quase 0 em Portugal continental entre 9/10 agora se existe precipitação ou não é outra questão.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Jan 2021 às 18:01)

Antecipando já o que vai ser o futuro próximo aqui neste tópico, peço a todos para terem muita calma e não descambarem em posts inutillo-desesperado-eufóricos. Muitas flutuações, tira frio, põe frio, põe chuva, tira chuva, mais à esquerda, mais à direita  vão acontecer nas próximas saídas dos modelos. Nem para daqui a 3 dias a situação está claramente definida, quanto mais para o possível evento de 9-10. Arrisco mesmo a dizer que a situação é tão complexa a todos os níveis, que mesmo no próprio dia, modelos vão falhar. Uns escassos quilómetros ao lado, e tudo será diferente. Para já, o potencial está lá. Quanto ao resto, muita calma nessa hora!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

O melhor mesmo é manter as expectativas baixas, para não acabar em desilusão, preferia ser apanhado de surpresa, mas duvido.


----------



## cova beira (4 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Europeu a ir atrás do que gfs prévia e infelizmente praticamente a sentenciar o que seria um evento muito bom para neve neste momento apenas ukmo deixa uma janela aberta para que a depressão se desloque mais para oeste afectando assim o nosso país


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

cova beira disse:


> Europeu a ir atrás do que gfs prévia e infelizmente praticamente a sentenciar o que seria um evento muito bom para neve neste momento apenas ukmo deixa uma janela aberta para que a depressão se desloque mais para oeste afectando assim o nosso país


Péssima saída mesmo, o melhor é não esperar nada, mais do mesmo.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Nada de atirararmos a toalha ao chão, mas era sabido que a nossa posição geográfica não favorece nada o cenário que todos idealizamos 
Aproveitemos o frio (e as geadas) , que já é muito bom


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

No Litoral Norte já estou a ver o filme habitual :  possibilidade de neve a cota quase zero e nada de precipitação .
Algo habitual , quase todos os anos temos em algum período hipótese de  neve a cota 0 ou quase , mas a precipitação anda longe .
Não é por falta de frio instalado que no Litoral Norte a cotas muito baixas só cai neve ( com acumulação que se veja )  quando o rei faz anos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2021 às 19:11)

É só uma saída, vamos lá


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2021 às 19:13)

Previsão do dia 30 de dezembro para esta semana...
Os modelos falham é certo agora falhar sempre para o mesmo fico ...
Daqui por 300 anos talvez esta previsão se concretize.






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2021 às 19:29)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aproveitemos o frio (e as geadas) , que já é muito bom


Para ter este tempo, sinceramente, prefiro o tempo ameno com chuva.


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Espanha com nevão na maior parte do país e a chuva faz mesmo o recorte e Portugal fica de fora inteiramente 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

O ICON ainda acredita.  Penso que é mais uma questão de posicionamento da cut-off, ela deverá acontecer, e deverá haver condições para neve a cotas baixas ou mesmo zero, basta saber se a precipitação vem mais para a esquerda, para a direita... etc.


----------



## Brito (4 Jan 2021 às 19:36)

Modelos a nora...
Só no dia anterior se saberá, e mesmo assim não sei.
Muito difícil saber onde aquela depressão irá passar..tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## davidazevedo (4 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

Vamos acreditar....esta app foi a única a acertar na neve em 2009 e 2010. Para já chuva sábado..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (4 Jan 2021 às 20:16)

com inúmeras trajetorias possiveis desde os açores até à penisula iberica a depressao parece estar a tomar a única que nos deixa fora de um grande evento, vai dar primeiro uma volta à Madeira para depois encostar a Africa e entrar em Cadiz e deixar a Portugal o flanco com vento sempre continental e por isso sem precipitação.

Ensembles do Europeu alguns ainda nos favorecem mas cada vez menos


----------



## jfo (4 Jan 2021 às 20:34)

Pronto passa-se num ápice da euforia à depressão. Parece que a malta ainda não se habituou à inconsistência dos modelos.
Como já disse e volto a dizer quando ocorrer neve em cotas baixas, os modelos irão todos falhar. Eu estou extremamente convicto que vamos ter neve em muitos pontos do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

cova beira disse:


> com inúmeras trajetorias possiveis desde os açores até à penisula iberica a depressao parece estar a tomar a única que nos deixa fora de um grande evento, vai dar primeiro uma volta à Madeira para depois encostar a Africa e entrar em Cadiz e deixar a Portugal o flanco com vento sempre continental e por isso sem precipitação.
> 
> Ensembles do Europeu alguns ainda nos favorecem mas cada vez menos



A previsão do acumulado para a zona do Estreito e província de Málaga é quase surreal, o ECM coloca 413 mm em Marbella.


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2021 às 21:08)

Em 10 janeiro 2010 se me recordo foi a faltar 4 dias do evento que comessaram a modelar a depressão a passar por Portugal, tambem a mandavam para o estreito, vamos ver as próximas runs.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2021 às 21:24)

Estas últimas saídas ( péssimas ) do GFS e do ECM acho que  aniquilaram em definitivo  as hipóteses do litoral norte ter neve a cotas muito baixas.
Sempre podemos ver as imagens na tv do litoral norte espanhol a ter neve até às praias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

Parece me pertinente lançar uma votação para as mínimas mais baixas registadas nos próximos dias.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Parece que alguns do fórum andam algo esquecidos em relação ao que tem acontecido nos últimos dias. Vejamos:

*Final de dezembro* - os modelos começaram a prever uma mudança de padrão para os dias 3 a 4 de janeiro em diante, na altura ainda muito indefinido; 
*Ano Novo* - os modelos cortam a neve em Portugal Continental e metem a depressão de dia 6 a entrar pelo Golfo de Cádis, não passando por Portugal; 
*2 de janeiro* - alguns modelos voltam a colocar a depressão a entrar pelo Sotavento Algarvio e metem bastante neve no Norte e Centro para os dias 8 e 9 de janeiro; 
*4 de janeiro (hoje)* - alguns modelos voltam a meter a depressão a entrar pelo Golfo de Cádis, desta vez inclusive mais a sul, retirando mais uma vez a neve de Portugal. 
Ora, tendo em conta esta instabilidade toda e a completa imprecisão ao nível dos acumulados totais previstos mesmo para as zonas onde poderá chover bem, não me admirava nada que ocorresse um novo 30 de abril de 2017, mas desta vez com a instabilidade toda a entrar em Portugal.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 22:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Parece me pertinente lançar uma votação para as mínimas mais baixas registadas nos próximos dias.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Sim. Vamos ver se o staff tem disponibilidade.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

E pronto lá esta o gfs a carregar no frio. Isto tá no tira e põe.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Acho que já se pode ter a certeza que a A1 vai levar com neve entre Leiria e Santarém no fim de semana! Já são demasiadas saídas a apontar combinação de frio e precipitação naquela zona e cada vez mais perto 

A não ser que á última da hora haja uma grande desilusão!


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2021 às 22:59)

Querem ainda ficar mais confusos? Vejam a previsão do IPMA para Portalegre e do AEMET para Valência de Alcântara... Tão depressa havia cota de neve a 1700 metros, como passou agora para 300...


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2021 às 23:01)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Acho que já se pode ter a certeza que a A1 vai levar com neve entre Leiria e Santarém no fim de semana! Já são demasiadas saídas a apontar combinação de frio e precipitação naquela zona e cada vez mais perto
> 
> A não ser que á última da hora haja uma grande desilusão!


Espero bem que tenhas razão. Queria ver o Santuário  coberto de neve.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2021 às 23:06)

AEMET continua a insistir em cotas de 100/200m para dias 8-9  

Referências para o extremo norte:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/lobios-fondevila-id32042
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/tui-id36055


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

dvieira disse:


> Espero bem que tenhas razão. Queria ver o Santuário  coberto de neve.



Não estaria a contar com uma cobertura, mas uns flocos acho que vais ter


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2021 às 23:25)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não estaria a contar com uma cobertura, mas uns flocos acho que vais ter


Sim já não era nada mau. Mas isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2021 às 08:44)

Os modelos apesar do aproximar do fim de semana continuam incertos...no entanto penso o nordeste transmontano e todo o interior centro( quanto mais a leste melhor) estão no limite entre não terem nada ou terem um bom nevão.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 09:30)

A trajetória da depressão foi muito para sul, esse o problema, empurrado pelo Anticiclone que vai descer de latitude, o GFS na ultima saída mete a entrar mais junto ao Algarve, era mais uns quilómetros para oeste...


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Pois bem aprece que estamos já perante uma sequêncai sióptica bem difinida para as próximas 96 horas, os modelos convergem .
Nas próximas 48 horas a nível peninsular entraremos numa fase terrível com fortes quedas de neve, este nevão não será nada fácil de modelizar, pois toda ele é  fortemente patiocinado por uma frente quente, logo a melhor forma de o seguir será através de mapas, radares etc....  nowcasting .
A precipação entrará no sentido S - N, resta-nos saber se o frio que se instala bem com a humidade serão suficientes para que a neve possa cair em Portugal, até ver tudo para isso aponta, cuidado com a orografia .


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Pois, por isso estas entradas de sul são das melhores para Cova da Beira, orografia, mas esta saída do GFS das 6z muito má, desviou a depressão mais para leste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Se repararem com muito cuidado os modelos tem vindo lentamente a empurrar a depressão mais para leste e a adiar a precipitação... 
Primeiro chovia na Quarta, depois na Quinta depois na sexta... AGORA as expectativas no fim de semana. 
Com estas mudanças de última hora vai prevalecer mais o frio do que a chuva. 
Muitos olham ao frio presente mas esquecem que terá que haver precipitação... 
E essa precipitação presente me parece muito residual!


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 10:53)

Vendo os modelos , aqui no Litoral Norte no próximo sábado parece - me que estão reunidas as condições clássicas para neve a qualquer cota . O problema é que  , como quase sempre , falta precipitação .
Quer o GFS quer o ECM mantêm ainda uma vaga probabilidade de ( muito escassa ) precipitação . No entanto  , isso também é clássico , quase todas as nevadas do género foram sempre de baixa probabilidade de precipitação , sempre para o nowcasting .
Se aquela pequenina manchinha de precipitação conseguir entrar pela manhã do próximo sábado  ...


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Como o Aurélio Carvalho diz ;

-Já vão quase 2 semanas de expectativa adiada, resta nos as fortes geadas, e uns pingos e neve na serra da estrela e Gerês.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 11:15)

A calma, é a força dos audazes, veremos !


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2021 às 11:16)

anda a malta a seguir modelos à uma semana para agora o gfs a 72h desviar depressao tanto que já nem aterra na penisula iberica

aquele frente de norte  do dia 9/10 ainda pode trazer qualquer coisa da maneira que estão os modelos todos à nora já acredito em tudo


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 11:25)

Os modelos estão precisamente com sempre estiveram.
Agora, não podemos tudo querer, se nevar boa, caso não neve, nada de anormal tem a situação toda ela é complicadissima de entender e visualizar, concerteza pelo GFS 06AM tudo aponta para uma fortissima entrada de ar frio que trará cota 0 com chuva, veremos se acontece, mas não será infelizmente para todos.
Nowcasting .


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 13:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021
> 
> Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
> ...


Nem o próprio IPMA consegue fazer bem a previsão descritiva dado a imprevisibilidade dos modelos . Parece que embicou na cota 700/900 mas pelo menos está a ver precipitação.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 13:39)

Não percebo nada desta previsão do IPMA , tendo em conta os modelos.
Nem na cota nem na " abundância " de precipitação .


----------



## Cesar (5 Jan 2021 às 13:40)

Já não entendo era chuva vinda de sul agora é de norte.


----------



## fcapelas (5 Jan 2021 às 13:48)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Os modelos estão precisamente com sempre estiveram.
> Agora, não podemos tudo querer, se nevar boa, caso não neve, nada de anormal tem a situação toda ela é complicadissima de entender e visualizar, concerteza pelo GFS 06AM tudo aponta para uma fortissima entrada de ar frio que trará cota 0 com chuva, veremos se acontece, mas não será infelizmente para todos.
> Nowcasting .


Mas pq raio assume o Sr. q toda a gente quer neve!!!!

E adorava quem alguém me explicasse qual é a vantagem q a agricultura retira da neve, é que eu ainda n consegui perceber qual é???


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

fcapelas disse:


> Mas pq raio assume o Sr. q toda a gente quer neve!!!!
> 
> E adorava quem alguém me explicasse qual é a vantagem q a agricultura retira da neve, é que eu ainda n consegui perceber qual é???


Desculpe meu amigo quero neve?
Eu se por acaso quiser neve volto para a minha terra, mas quem é você para dizer que eu quero neve ?


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

fcapelas disse:


> E adorava quem alguém me explicasse qual é a vantagem q a agricultura retira da neve, é que eu ainda n consegui perceber qual é???



Nenhuma. Alguém disse o contrário?


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 14:02)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não percebo nada desta previsão do IPMA , tendo em conta os modelos.
> Nem na cota nem na " abundância " de precipitação .



Consultas modelos que o IPMA não usa?


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Isto é um fórum de meteorologia , não de agricultura , acho eu .


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 14:11)

Se esse fosse o caminho , não havia meteoloucos , porque tinham de se preocupar se a neve não fazia mal às batatas ou se a chuva não entupia as sarjetas. 

Enfim ...


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 14:12)

Orion disse:


> Consultas modelos que o IPMA não usa?


O modelo que o IPMA usa, o ECMWF, prevê precipitação para sábado em Trás-os-Montes, com circulação de NE e -5ºC a 850 hpa. Não consigo entender como isto só dá uma cota 700/900... Obviamente que nestas condições nevaria a qualquer cota em Trás-os-Montes...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

fcapelas disse:


> adorava quem alguém me explicasse qual é a vantagem q a agricultura retira da neve, é que eu ainda n consegui perceber qual é???



Na larga maioria das situações, é claramente prejudicial, mas creio que as geadas fortes e severas que temos presentemente, conseguem ser mais nefastas.
A neve pode somente ajudar ao controlo das pragas, sejam elas através de insectos ou de pequenos mamíferos, para além de beneficiar os terrenos através da infiltração nos níveis freáticos.
Mas, há casos em que a neve poderá até ser bastante benéfica, como pode consultar nesta notícia.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 14:15)

No Litoral Norte no sábado , a precipitação parece ser residual . Também não entendo como é uma previsão para todo o Norte .


----------



## carlitinhos (5 Jan 2021 às 14:15)

bem animada vai a conversa por aqui, mas ao que vai acontecendo com as previsões dos modelos quero crer que o frio irá embora e nem um farrapito branco irei ver pela minha zona, 
mas que hoje estava uma geada que já não se via á muito lá isso estava,
temperatura esta manhã (pelas 09:00) bem negativa na zona industrial o carro marcava -3.


----------



## jfo (5 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

Os modelos estão constantemente no tira-põe-põe-tira, não há qualquer consistência, se isto são previsões ou tiros no escuros não sabemos, parece que só vamos saber mesmo em cima dos acontecimentos. Ainda vão prever precipitação para cá, mas depois cortam no frio.
Até começo achar que os modelos estão conspirar contra nós


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

David sf disse:


> Nenhuma. Alguém disse o contrário?


Não sei se será assim tão nula. Pelo menos o meu falecido avô lamentava a ausência de neve em relação ao que acontecia na sua vida mais precoce porque dizia que era bom para hidratar bem os terrenos sem queimar tanto quanto as geadas fazem. Vale o que vale, mas a verdade é que ele certamente saberia mais do que era bom para o que fez a vida quase toda que eu


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2021 às 14:16)

David sf disse:


> O modelo que o IPMA usa, o ECMWF, prevê precipitação para sábado em Trás-os-Montes, com circulação de NE e -5ºC a 850 hpa. Não consigo entender como isto só dá uma cota 700/900... Obviamente que nestas condições nevaria a qualquer cota em Trás-os-Montes...



Creio que o IPMA continua, tal como os modelos, sem norte. Na descritiva, precipitação, neve; na automática, escassa probabilidade de precipitação e neve nem vê-la...


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

Já desisti, o que for será ;

Nowcasting a partir de agora.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que o IPMA continua, tal como os modelos, sem norte. Na descritiva, precipitação, neve; na automática, escassa probabilidade de precipitação e neve nem vê-la...



Em janeiro de 2009 , ainda nem sabia que existia este fórum , praticamente no dia anterior ao grande evento do dia 9 , o IPMA tinha cotas de 700 / 800 metros .
Não foi pelo IPMA que eu achei que poderia nevar , mas pelo meu olhar . Na noite anterior , no dia 8 , eu estava em Bragança , estava um frio de rachar , o vento soprava gélido de NE e eu avistei ao longe algumas nuvens bem consistentes  a aproximar - se de NE . Eu fiquei logo com a sensação que poderia haver um nevão histórico no dia seguinte .
O IPMA vai muitas vezes atrás do nowcasting , por vezes andam tão à nora como os modelos.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 14:28)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei se será assim tão nula. Pelo menos o meu falecido avô lamentava a ausência de neve em relação ao que acontecia na sua vida mais precoce porque dizia que era bom para hidratar bem os terrenos sem queimar tanto quanto as geadas fazem. Vale o que vale, mas a verdade é que ele certamente saberia mais do que era bom para o que fez a vida quase toda que eu



Acredito que sim, de agricultura não percebo nada... Mas seja a neve boa, má ou irrelevante para as diferentes culturas, não é esse o tema do fórum, ninguém tinha referido isso anteriormente, e cada um de nós tem os seus gostos meteorológicos e torce para que aquilo que gosta acabe por acontecer.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 14:29)

*"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro e a partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 700/900 metros."*

O IPMA e o seu clássico receio de baixar as cotas da neve nas previsões descritivas. Ainda para mais no interior, onde de certeza nevará a cota zero. Sempre foi assim e sempre será.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 14:30)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em janeiro de 2009 , ainda nem sabia que existia este fórum , praticamente no dia anterior ao grande evento do dia 9 , o IPMA tinha cotas de 700 / 800 metros .
> Não foi pelo IPMA que eu achei que poderia nevar , mas pelo meu olhar . Na noite anterior , no dia 8 , eu estava em Bragança , estava um frio de rachar , o vento soprava gélido de NE e eu avistei ao longe algumas nuvens bem consistentes  a aproximar - se de NE . Eu fiquei logo com a sensação que poderia haver um nevão histórico no dia seguinte .
> O IPMA vai muitas vezes atrás do nowcasting , por vezes andam tão à nora como os modelos.


Eu creio que é o excesso de trabalho, e até sábado ainda faltam alguns dias, claro que devem ter cuidado mas todos devemos, estas coisas podem acontecer .


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

David sf disse:


> Acredito que sim, de agricultura não percebo nada... Mas seja a neve boa, má ou irrelevante para as diferentes culturas, não é esse o tema do fórum, ninguém tinha referido isso anteriormente, e cada um de nós tem os seus gostos meteorológicos e torce para que aquilo que gosta acabe por acontecer.


Claro, eu não deixo de achar estusiasmante este tempo gélido apesar de já me ter queimado os Physalia e xuxus que tinha no quintal. É o que é


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2021 às 14:52)

Santofsky disse:


> *"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
> Centro e a partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 700/900 metros."*
> 
> O IPMA e o seu clássico receio de baixar as cotas da neve nas previsões descritivas. Ainda para mais no interior, onde de certeza nevará a cota zero. Sempre foi assim e sempre será.



Em 2010 , 2013 e 2016 anos em que nevou em Fátima chegaram a por cotas de 200/300 metros na previsão.

Em 2006 não. Vamos esperar, talvez estejam com medo de apostar numa cota mais baixa tão cedo mas realmente não faz muito sentido os 700/900 metros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2021 às 14:58)

Fiquei surpreso por generalizar chuva ou aguaceiros na região norte e centro mas vale o que vale...
Quanto as cotas lançadas é um disparate.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 14:59)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em janeiro de 2009 , ainda nem sabia que existia este fórum , praticamente no dia anterior ao grande evento do dia 9 , o IPMA tinha cotas de 700 / 800 metros .
> Não foi pelo IPMA que eu achei que poderia nevar , mas pelo meu olhar . Na noite anterior , no dia 8 , eu estava em Bragança , estava um frio de rachar , o vento soprava gélido de NE e eu avistei ao longe algumas nuvens bem consistentes  a aproximar - se de NE . Eu fiquei logo com a sensação que poderia haver um nevão histórico no dia seguinte .
> O IPMA vai muitas vezes atrás do nowcasting , por vezes andam tão à nora como os modelos.


Também posso contar a minha experiência aqui relativamente ao nevão de 2010. Nessa altura eu nem sabia o que era um modelo e apenas me guiava pelas previsões do IPMA. No dia anterior ao nevão eu estava na Batalha e pelas 19h quando estava para regressar a Fátima o termometro do carro marcava 3 graus e o céu estava completamente nublado. Eu comecei a ficar esperaçoso mas os meus pais disseram-me que o mais provável era a temperatura começar a subir com a nebulosidade. Quando ia na subida da Batalha o termometro do carro passou para 2 e depois para 1 e ficou assim até chegar a casa. Relembrou-me que o IPMA nessa noite adicionou Leiria para alerta amarelo para cota de neve a cima de 600 metros o que alimentou mais a minha esperança. Pela manhã seguinte começou a nevar mas não acumulou muito e quando estava  a querer acumular pelas 11h faltou a precipitação. Voltou novamente a precipitar mais aí já líquida pelas 16h com 1  grau mas possivelmente o a temperatura já era muito elevada em altitude para nevar. Mas sei que no interior teve um belo nevão nessa noite.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em janeiro de 2009 , ainda nem sabia que existia este fórum , praticamente no dia anterior ao grande evento do dia 9 , o IPMA tinha cotas de 700 / 800 metros .
> Não foi pelo IPMA que eu achei que poderia nevar , mas pelo meu olhar . Na noite anterior , no dia 8 , eu estava em Bragança , estava um frio de rachar , o vento soprava gélido de NE e eu avistei ao longe algumas nuvens bem consistentes  a aproximar - se de NE . Eu fiquei logo com a sensação que poderia haver um nevão histórico no dia seguinte .
> O IPMA vai muitas vezes atrás do nowcasting , por vezes andam tão à nora como os modelos.



No meu caso, creio que haverá precipitação e, subsequentemente, neve em cotas baixas na larga maioria do interior, quanto mais próximo da fronteira, melhor.

EDIT: o AEMET emitiu um aviso especial. Agora tudo dependerá da precipitação e do percurso da depressão, até porque a previsão tem sido mais constante e não alterna com euforias ou desalentos como o IPMA


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2021 às 15:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Fiquei surpreso por generalizar chuva ou aguaceiros na região norte e centro mas vale o que vale...
> Quanto as cotas lançadas é um disparate.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Sim o generalizar de chuva/aguaceiros é ótimo haha por mim ficaria assim e a cota desceria para metade.


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2021 às 15:59)




----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Em 2010 , 2013 e 2016 anos em que nevou em Fátima chegaram a por cotas de 200/300 metros na previsão.
> 
> Em 2006 não. Vamos esperar, talvez estejam com medo de apostar numa cota mais baixa tão cedo mas realmente não faz muito sentido os 700/900 metros.



Mas esses 200/300 metros na previsão apenas foram englobados na véspera ou mesmo no próprio dia. Aguardemos os próximos dias...


----------



## davidazevedo (5 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas esses 200/300 metros na previsão apenas foram englobados na véspera ou mesmo no próprio dia. Aguardemos os próximos dias...


Tens razão. Em Famalicão quando nevou a cota zero em 2009, o IPMA atualizou no momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (5 Jan 2021 às 16:09)

Eu já preparei o meu casaco, as minhas botas e o meu trenó para sexta-feira.

Eu já nem olho para os modelos, porque os modelos hoje prevêm uma coisa, amanhã prevêm outra. Parecem os nossos políticos quando fazem promessas


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

davidazevedo disse:


> Tens razão. Em Famalicão quando nevou a cota zero em 2009, o IPMA atualizou no momento.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



E o problema é que o mais provável é chegar a sexta-feira e ainda com os 700/900 metros nas previsões. Na previsão de ontem para o dia de sexta puseram a cota a subir para os... 1000/1400 metros.



jfo disse:


> Eu já preparei o meu casaco, as minhas botas e o meu trenó para sexta-feira.
> 
> Eu já nem olho para os modelos, porque os modelos hoje prevêm uma coisa, amanhã prevêm outra. Parecem os nossos políticos quando fazem promessas



Ou as crianças quando hoje querem uma coisa e amanhã já querem outra ou não querem mesmo nada.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 16:23)

E pronto, já começo a conformar, mais uma saída do GFS a mandar a depressão Filomena muito para leste de nós, pena com tanto frio que por cá temos... vamos ver para sábado/domingo se dá ao menos para vermos uns flocos a pairar.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:26)

No fim de semana quando virem imagens de praticamente todo o país pintado de branco os modelos ECMWF e GFS até vão ficar surpreendidos e boquiabertos. Porque era algo que não estava nas suas previsões.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2021 às 16:27)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas esses 200/300 metros na previsão apenas foram englobados na véspera ou mesmo no próprio dia. Aguardemos os próximos dias...





davidazevedo disse:


> Tens razão. Em Famalicão quando nevou a cota zero em 2009, o IPMA atualizou no momento.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Falava de outros anos que não 2009, 2009 só me lembro dos telejornais à hora do jantar a dizer que ia nevar no litoral centro e sul em qualquer lugar, foi um fiasco.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

O IPMA tem um problema em admitir a possibilidade de certos eventos mais extremos. Seja pôr cotas de 900 metros quando os modelos sugeriam cota 0, ou ignorar que há 50% de probabilidade de um furacão afetar o território nacional nos dias seguintes


----------



## blade (5 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

N_Fig disse:


> O IPMA tem um problema em admitir a possibilidade de certos eventos mais extremos. Seja pôr cotas de 900 metros quando os modelos sugeriam cota 0, ou ignorar que há 50% de probabilidade de um furacão afetar o território nacional nos dias seguintes


ainda bem depois os media diziam que era o fim do mundo e acabava por não acontecer nada


----------



## jfo (5 Jan 2021 às 16:31)

Santofsky disse:


> No fim de semana quando virem imagens de praticamente todo o país pintado de branco os modelos ECMWF e GFS até vão ficar surpreendidos e boquiabertos. Porque era algo que não estava nas suas previsões.



Vou colocar fotografias, e vou dedicá-las a todos os modelos, principalmente ao ECMWF, GFS e também ao ICON. "Inchem aí".


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

jfo disse:


> Vou colocar fotografias, e vou dedicá-las a todos os modelos, principalmente ao ECMWF, GFS e também ao ICON. "Inchem aí".


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2021 às 16:34)

blade disse:


> ainda bem depois os media diziam que era o fim do mundo e acabava por não acontecer nada


Se eu não tivesse vindo ao fórum por acaso no dia anterior, nunca teria imaginado que havia uma possibilidade bem real da Leslie nos atingir e não teria avisado familiares para saírem da sua casa numa zona desprotegida do vento (casa essa que depois ficou inabitável), visto que o IPMA só na tarde do próprio dia (e um sábado, ainda por cima!) é que se lembrou que se calhar era boa ideia falar a sério no assunto. Prefiro mil vezes que pequem por excesso nestes casos...


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:37)

Norther disse:


> E pronto, já começo a conformar, mais uma saída do GFS a mandar a depressão Filomena muito para leste de nós, pena com tanto frio que por cá temos... vamos ver para sábado/domingo se dá ao menos para vermos uns flocos a pairar.



Segundo o ensemble do GFS, existe probabilidade superior a 50% de nevar na Covilhã no fim de semana... por isso ainda nada está perdido.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Resumindo: se a depressão passar mais a oeste = +precipitação -frio; passando mais a leste = + frio -precipitação.
Opinião pessoal? Prefiro mais precipitação, melhor deslocar-me a uma serra para ver neve do que ter muito frio no "meu quintal" mas sem cair nada. Ainda por cima nem para as mínimas dá à conta das nuvens


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Eu acho que vai nevar e no Algarve olhando para as previsões. 
A Serra de Monchique e Caldeirão irão ver neve certamente... 
Mas olhem quando vejo modelos a retirarem quase toda a precipitação, vejam esta run das 12h com a depressão completamente empurrada para leste e sendo sábado é domingo ainda tão distante acreditam mesmo em neve.
O que vejo nisto é eu a morrer de frio no fim de semana!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2021 às 16:42)

Eu não espero nada sinceramente, e para ver uns míseros flocos não me dá " pica" nenhuma.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Resumindo: se a depressão passar mais a oeste = +precipitação -frio; passando mais a leste = + frio -precipitação.
> Opinião pessoal? Prefiro mais precipitação, melhor deslocar-me a uma serra para ver neve do que ter muito frio no "meu quintal" mas sem cair nada. Ainda por cima nem para as mínimas dá à conta das nuvens



Bordo leste da depressão = mais chuva e menos frio, massa de ar tropical húmido; bordo oeste da depressão = menos chuva e mais frio, massa de ar polar continental.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Em janeiro de 2009 quando houve aquele episódio de neve a cota zero, toda a precipitação deslocou-se de norte/nordeste para sul/sudoeste. Ou seja a depressão que deu origem à queda de neve estava bem a leste do nosso território, mais concretamente no centro da península, para ser preciso.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 17:12)




----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Santofsky disse:


> Em janeiro de 2009 quando houve aquele episódio de neve a cota zero, toda a precipitação deslocou-se de norte/nordeste para sul/sudoeste. Ou seja a depressão que deu origem à queda de neve estava bem a leste do nosso território, mais concretamente no centro da península, para ser preciso.


Vendo os modelos da altura parece que a precipitação deslocou-se no sentido Espanha  interior norte  litoral norte. Está a ser modelado algo semelhante por alguns modelos mas a precipitação parece ter dificuldade em chegar ao litoral (talvez devido às serras como o Marão).


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

A minha estação está agora nos mapas METEOCIEL.  (quarta rede certificada)


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jan 2021 às 18:38)

Não me levem a mal, mas eu nem sequer compreendo a existência deste tópico. Previsões a mais de 3 dias têm a mesma probabilidade de acontecer que as previsões da Maya. A meteorologia não é um ciência exacta .


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 18:44)

A run das 12 do ECM está  para partes do norte e centro. Neve à cota * 0*


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jan 2021 às 18:47)

David sf disse:


> Previsão há 10 dias atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então o problema deve ser do IPMA, porque eles, pelo menos aqui para CB, não acertam as previsões nem sequer de um dia para o outro. Hoje estavam a dar -2ºC, nem aos negativos foi.


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> A run das 12 do ECM está  para partes do norte e centro. Neve à cota * 0*



um replay de 29 janeiro 2006.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 18:51)

Para interpretar com muitas cautelas, uma vez que ainda pode mudar:

Acumulado de precipitação sob a forma de neve, sábado 9/01, com alguns farrapos a atingirem, por exemplo, a cidade do Porto. Bom nevão nos distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda:






Acumulado de precipitação sob a forma de neve, domingo 10/01, possibilidade de surpresas no Alentejo:


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Bordo leste da depressão = mais chuva e menos frio, massa de ar tropical húmido; bordo oeste da depressão = menos chuva e mais frio, massa de ar polar continental.





Se a depressão entrasse pelo Algarve tinhamos um bom nevão, pelo menos no interior desde Alentejo até Trás-os-Montes, ficavamos mais para a borda oeste e continuava a meter ventos de leste. Continuavamos com o fim de semana bem frio, porque depois essa depressão, juntamente com o anticiclone, ia puxar mais ar frio do continente. Isto como chegou a ser modelado.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2021 às 18:56)

David sf disse:


> Previsão há 10 dias atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E também apresentam o problema de não terem soluções analíticas, sendo que o erro das soluções numéricas aumenta imenso com o aumento da distância temporal ao ponto de iniciação, com um comportamento caótico. Mas sim, não é adivinhação


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> Então o problema deve ser do IPMA, porque eles, pelo menos aqui para CB, não acertam as previsões nem sequer de um dia para o outro. Hoje estavam a dar -2ºC, nem aos negativos foi.


Segundo os registos da estação de CB houve algum vento durante toda a noite e provavelmente foi por causa disso que a temperatura não desceu mais.
A mínima vai ser negativa porque normalmente acaba sempre por ser um pouco mais baixa que a mínima horária, mas pronto, ficará longe dos -2ºC previstos. Provavelmente era isso que os modelos previam e o IPMA baseia-se neles para lançar as previsões. 
Amanhã o IPMA volta a prever -2ºC e o ECM prevê isto:





Hoje se tivessem trocado a mínima prevista para Évora com a de CB e vice-versa, teria ficado mais correto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

cardu disse:


> um replay de 29 janeiro 2006.



Espero que não. Esse foi o dia em que a minha família na Figueira me enviou fotos da praia coberta de neve e eu, em Viseu, nicles!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> A run das 12 do ECM está  para partes do norte e centro. Neve à cota * 0*



Viseu incluído?


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

Albifriorento disse:


> Então o problema deve ser do IPMA, porque eles, pelo menos aqui para CB, não acertam as previsões nem sequer de um dia para o outro. Hoje estavam a dar -2ºC, nem aos negativos foi.


Eu acho que o ipma tem dificuldades em prever temperaturas em situações de inversão térmica, pois é necessário ter em conta a orografia do terreno.

Por exemplo Martim Branco, a 15km de distância está a uma altitude inferior, e tem atingido temperaturas inferiores com 3 ou 4 graus de diferença. Martim Branco está numa depressão em vale, enquanto que C. Branco está num planalto. Depois também há o efeito de ilha urbana, sendo que se a direção do vento atravessa a cidade em direção à estação meteorológica, em princípio deve afetar algo.

Para que a temperatura desça bem na estação do ipma, não deve haver vento, e se houver, que seja de norte, nordeste ou de leste.

(Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

David sf disse:


> Para interpretar com muitas cautelas, uma vez que ainda pode mudar:
> 
> Acumulado de precipitação sob a forma de neve, sábado 9/01, com alguns farrapos a atingirem, por exemplo, a cidade do Porto. Bom nevão nos distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda:
> 
> ...


@ClaudiaRM Sim como podes ver neste post do @David sf


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

cardu disse:


> um replay de 29 janeiro 2006.


Mais parecido a 9 Janeiro 2009 exceto com a precipitação um pouco mais a sul. Sublinho, 9 de Janeiro


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2021 às 19:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Viseu incluído?


Com sorte terás neve , Cláudia 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2021 às 19:49)

Impressionante, toda a costa marroquina vai ter acumulados superiores a 150 mm desde Tânger a Agadir. Aliás, a zona de Agadir pode chegar aos 300 mm.

Porra, o clima do Norte de África cada vez está melhor.e bem mais democrático do que cá.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> @ClaudiaRM Sim como podes ver neste post do @David sf



Obrigada! Não tinha lido. De qualquer modo, distrito de Viseu e Viseu são duas coisas diferentes. Todos os anos ouço 'nevão em Viseu' e depois, nicles porque o que querem dizer é 'nevão em Cinfães ou Castro Daire'. Oxalá desta vez seja mesmo em Viseu.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mais parecido a 9 Janeiro 2009 exceto com a precipitação um pouco mais a sul. Sublinho, 9 de Janeiro



Ambas as situações foram semelhantes, a localização do centro da depressão em altura variou uns 150km de uma para a outra. A de 2006 esteve mais a Oeste e teve mais expressão à superfície com uma pressão atmosférica mais baixa, provavelmente resultante do seu percurso mais marítimo.
Tal como está de momento a situação prevista para sábado parece-se mais com 2006 do que 2009, mas sem a expressão à superfície (que ainda poderá vir a ocorrer, os modelos globais podem começar a modelá-la mais em cima do acontecimento). Se, com os habituais ajustes finais, acontecer o habitual (tudo para Este), ficará mais parecida com 2009, de facto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

joselamego disse:


> Com sorte terás neve , Cláudia
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Esperemos que sim. Já tenho saudades.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

David sf disse:


> Ambas as situações foram semelhantes, a localização do centro da depressão em altura variou uns 150km de uma para a outra. A de 2006 esteve mais a Oeste e teve mais expressão à superfície com uma pressão atmosférica mais baixa, provavelmente resultante do seu percurso mais marítimo.
> Tal como está de momento a situação prevista para sábado parece-se mais com 2006 do que 2009, mas sem a expressão à superfície (que ainda poderá vir a ocorrer, os modelos globais podem começar a modelá-la mais em cima do acontecimento). Se, com os habituais ajustes finais, acontecer o habitual (tudo para Este), ficará mais parecida com 2009, de facto.



A saída das 12z do ECMWF está muito parecida com 2006, até coloca a depressão à superfície exactamente no mesmo local no final do evento:


----------



## jfo (5 Jan 2021 às 19:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Impressionante, toda a costa marroquina vai ter acumulados superiores a 150 mm desde Tânger a Agadir. Aliás, a zona de Agadir pode chegar aos 300 mm.
> 
> Porra, o clima do Norte de África cada vez está melhor.e bem mais democrático do que cá.



Vocês são mesmo masoquistas, gostam mesmo de meter a malta maldisposta.
Sexta-feira vamos partilhar muitas fotografias.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

David sf disse:


> A saída das 12z do ECMWF está muito parecida com 2006, até coloca a depressão à superfície exactamente no mesmo local no final do evento:


De facto está igualzinho. Mas em 2006 a precipitação focou-se no centro-sul, porque será que o ECM coloca-a mais a norte com a mesma sinóptica?


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

c0ldPT disse:


> De facto está igualzinho. Mas em 2006 a precipitação focou-se no centro-sul, porque será que o ECM coloca-a mais a norte com a mesma sinóptica?



O que está a ir para o interior Norte é a humidade trazida pela depressão Filomena para o interior de Espanha que depois é "apanhada" pela depressão que vem de Norte.
Neste momento nenhum modelo vê um cavamento tão acentuado como aconteceu em 2006. O facto de virmos de uma série de dias gelados inibirá a convecção, que naquele dia de 2006 ajudou bastante (lembro que trovejou nessa manhã em Lisboa).
A sinóptica global é igual. Agora falta ajustar os detalhes. Pequenos quilómetros de diferença, irrelevantes num modelo global, podem fazer grandes diferenças.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

De Tânger a Agadir são quase 900 kms junto à costa, e é esta a previsão.


----------



## Fantkboy (5 Jan 2021 às 20:15)

Gosto de ver o Forum assim, Animado...   ao que parece do frio já não nos livramos.
Agora a velha incógnita da precipitação será melhor esperarmos por 5a ou até Sexta feira.
Se não me falta a memória no evento de 2006 a queda de neve, registada dia 29 de janeiro ficou a dever-se ao deslocamento de uma depressão ao longo do território, de norte para sul. Esta depressão formou-se numa massa de ar muito frio e teve uma linha de instabilidade associada. Acho que nenhum modelo modelou a mesma em cartas .
Não vamos alimentar grandes esperanças sob pena de ficarmos desiludidos  ( este é um conselho de um Sportinguista)


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu acho que o ipma tem dificuldades em prever temperaturas em situações de inversão térmica, pois é necessário ter em conta a orografia do terreno.
> 
> Por exemplo Martim Branco, a 15km de distância está a uma altitude inferior, e tem atingido temperaturas inferiores com 3 ou 4 graus de diferença. Martim Branco está numa depressão em vale, enquanto que C. Branco está num planalto. Depois também há o efeito de ilha urbana, sendo que se a direção do vento atravessa a cidade em direção à estação meteorológica, em princípio deve afetar algo.
> 
> ...


A estação do IPMA está num descampado nos Buenos Aires, o efeito de ilha seria obtido no interior da cidade onde há retenção e exalação de calor. Nas últimas semanas o IPMA tem sistematicamente falhado as previsões em cerca de 2ºC.

Em relação aos modelos de longo prazo, é só olhar a roleta russa que têm sido os modelos nas últimas 2 semanas, ora põem ora tiram, a todas as saídas há uma reviravolta. Se chamam a isto uma ciência exacta, eu cá chamo-lhe antes uma ciência especulativa, e é especulativa ao ponto dos vários modelos terem saídas paralelas, volto a dizer, a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2021 às 20:58)

David sf disse:


> O que está a ir para o interior Norte é a humidade trazida pela depressão Filomena para o interior de Espanha que depois é "apanhada" pela depressão que vem de Norte.
> Neste momento nenhum modelo vê um cavamento tão acentuado como aconteceu em 2006. O facto de virmos de uma série de dias gelados inibirá a convecção, que naquele dia de 2006 ajudou bastante (lembro que trovejou nessa manhã em Lisboa).
> A sinóptica global é igual. Agora falta ajustar os detalhes. Pequenos quilómetros de diferença, irrelevantes num modelo global, podem fazer grandes diferenças.



Se bem me lembro, em Leiria no dia 28 choveu copiosamente durante a tarde com granizo, e houve uma tempestade elétrica com muito vento á noite, depois na manhã seguinte a chuva que caia passou a neve.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Albifriorento disse:


> A estação do IPMA está num descampado nos Buenos Aires, o efeito de ilha seria obtido no interior da cidade onde há retenção e exalação de calor. Nas últimas semanas o IPMA tem sistematicamente falhado as previsões em cerca de 2ºC.
> 
> Em relação aos modelos de longo prazo, é só olhar a roleta russa que têm sido os modelos nas últimas 2 semanas, ora põem ora tiram, a todas as saídas há uma reviravolta. Se chamam a isto uma ciência exacta, eu cá chamo-lhe antes uma ciência especulativa, e é especulativa ao ponto dos vários modelos terem saídas paralelas, volto a dizer, a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta.



Sabe-se, de antemão, que há incertezas, isso não é exacto. Todavia, todos os passos utilizados são claramente quantitativos. Na meteorologia até as incertezas são quantificadas pelo que se pode rotular sim de uma ciência exacta.


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2021 às 21:21)

David sf disse:


> O que está a ir para o interior Norte é a humidade trazida pela depressão Filomena para o interior de Espanha que depois é "apanhada" pela depressão que vem de Norte.
> Neste momento nenhum modelo vê um cavamento tão acentuado como aconteceu em 2006. O facto de virmos de uma série de dias gelados inibirá a convecção, que naquele dia de 2006 ajudou bastante (lembro que trovejou nessa manhã em Lisboa).
> A sinóptica global é igual. Agora falta ajustar os detalhes. Pequenos quilómetros de diferença, irrelevantes num modelo global, podem fazer grandes diferenças.



Lembro-me bem desse dia histórico na minha terra. E foi a partir daí que descobri o forum  E também me recordo que trovejou antes de comecar a nevar.

A conveccao normalmente é boa para neve. Lembro-me que estavam 4C as 9 da manha e depois foi descendo ate aos 0 a medida que veio a trovoada e a neve. É esse o problema de Bruxelas agora: conveccao nem ve-la, chuva miudinha, humidade a 100%, e pronto nada de neve! Mesmo com a temperatura bem fria em altitude!


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 21:23)

Albifriorento disse:


> Em relação aos modelos de longo prazo, é só olhar a roleta russa que têm sido os modelos nas últimas 2 semanas, ora põem ora tiram, a todas as saídas há uma reviravolta. Se chamam a isto uma ciência exacta, eu cá chamo-lhe antes uma ciência especulativa, e é especulativa ao ponto dos vários modelos terem saídas paralelas, volto a dizer, a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta.



Em jeito de resumo...

Na maior parte do mundo não há cobertura decente de estações meteorológicas (daí que no hemisfério sul os modelos tenham um desempenho inferior). Algo como 85% dos dados inseridos nos modelos vêm dos satélites com órbita polar (se não me engano a EUMETSAT lida com ~8; a NOAA com uns 6). Para além de não ser possível saber a posição de todas as partículas da atmosfera a uma dada altura, os modelos sofrem de enviesamentos causados por quem os programou e insuficiente compreensão da interação entre todas as partículas.

Face a esse problema, surgiu isto:







O atual conhecimento da meteorologia não é de todo perfeito (especialmente para eventos/efeitos locais). Mas já foi bem pior


----------



## TxMxR (5 Jan 2021 às 22:00)

Orion disse:


> Em jeito de resumo...
> 
> Na maior parte do mundo não há cobertura decente de estações meteorológicas (daí que no hemisfério sul os modelos tenham um desempenho inferior). Algo como 85% dos dados inseridos nos modelos vêm dos satélites com órbita polar (se não me engano a EUMETSAT lida com ~8; a NOAA com uns 6). Para além de não ser possível saber a posição de todas as partículas da atmosfera a uma dada altura, os modelos sofrem de enviesamentos causados por quem os programou e insuficiente compreensão da interação entre todas as partículas.
> 
> ...




Estas discussões não se enquadravam melhor no Seguimento Livre?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

A run 18z do GFS continua a manter a neve a cota 0 para aqui na madrugada de domingo  Precipitação vinda de Leste geralmente dá-se bem por aqui, veremos...


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> A run 18z do GFS continua a manter a neve a cota 0 para aqui na madrugada de domingo  Precipitação vinda de Leste geralmente dá-se bem por aqui, veremos...



E no Algarve:


----------



## Cesar (5 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

Nas cartas meteorológicas aparece sobre Lisboa uma segunda depressão.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2021 às 22:35)

De modelo em modelo, isto vai sendo comum para o fim de semana. Acredito em várias surpresas aqui para o distrito de Viseu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

Gfs mete neve em Leiria á cota 0 com 1°C na manhã de Domingo 

Era bom era!!!


----------



## Brito (5 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

Está a ficar interessante para o interior norte e centro para sábado e domingo !
Muito distante ainda, mas já existe alguma insistência de conjugação de frio com precipitação


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 00:14)

Cesar disse:


> Nas cartas meteorológicas aparece sobre Lisboa uma segunda depressão.



Correcto.











No entanto esta depressão é, em termos de previsão, uma fraca repetição, de hoje a 96 horas, da previsão de ontem a 120 horas:




Esta previsão de ontem para as 12h de dia 9 vinha na sequência da sinóptica a 96 horas prevista para sexta-feira às 12h:





Mas a situação para dia 8, entretanto de previsão actualizada hoje, ficou assim:


----------



## Cesar (6 Jan 2021 às 00:40)

Vamos ver como vai evoluir no fim de semana.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2021 às 05:52)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2021 às 06:09)

É impressão minha ou o grosso da depressão está bem mais a norte que o previsto pelos modelos? É que, vendo pelas imagens de satélite, parece que vai entrar por Portugal Continental algures na Costa Alentejana e não pelo Golfo de Cádis, como estava previsto pela quase generalidade dos modelos... 

Devo estar a sonhar...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2021 às 06:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É impressão minha ou o grosso da depressão está bem mais a norte que o previsto pelos modelos? É que, vendo pelas imagens de satélite, parece que vai entrar por Portugal Continental algures na Costa Alentejana e não pelo Golfo de Cádis, como estava previsto pela quase generalidade dos modelos...
> 
> Devo estar a sonhar...



Parece haver algum desfasamento face ao previsto, sim:









Mas no fundo não sei se é suficiente para trazer essa dita precipitação à costa vicentina, porque o grosso da precipitação está naquelas assinaturas a vermelho, presumo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 07:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece haver algum desfasamento face ao previsto, sim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que comece o nowcasting 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Jan 2021 às 08:36)

Que comece o nowcasting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isso mesmo, aqui para ja;

Céu limpo e -6 graus, e tudo branquinho.

É visível a sul a "barra" de nuvens a entrar pelo algarve.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 09:15)

StormRic disse:


> Mas a situação para dia 8, entretanto de previsão actualizada hoje, ficou assim:



@StormRic, aquela frente quente, no interior da península, deverá trazer precipitação ou não?? É que nem o IPMA, nem o AEMET, têm previsto de precipitação...

EDIT: consultei agora os mapas atualizados e colocam a instabilidade no mais para leste ou no mar, ao largo da costa portuguesa... Parece-me que certezas só teremos mesmo no próprio dia e dependerá a circulação atmosférica. Basta que a instabilidade no interior da península seja incrementada, para haver surpresas na área raiana portuguesa. Com o frio instalado e com precipitação, haverá neve em quase todas as cotas.
O GFS continua a prever isso, mesmo que sejam uns meros mm/m2, dá para termos um evento interessante.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

Exatamente 11 e 12 anos depois o nosso país será novamente brindado com o elemento branco. 
Venha a neve, venha a neve!!!


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Norther disse:


> Se a depressão entrasse pelo Algarve tinhamos um bom nevão, pelo menos no interior desde Alentejo até Trás-os-Montes, ficavamos mais para a borda oeste e continuava a meter ventos de leste. Continuavamos com o fim de semana bem frio, porque depois essa depressão, juntamente com o anticiclone, ia puxar mais ar frio do continente. Isto como chegou a ser modelado.





c0ldPT disse:


> Vendo os modelos da altura parece que a precipitação deslocou-se no sentido Espanha  interior norte  litoral norte. Está a ser modelado algo semelhante por alguns modelos mas a precipitação parece ter dificuldade em chegar ao litoral (talvez devido às serras como o Marão).



Parece que os modelos já tiveram a sua primeira machadada nas previsões. 
A depressão parece que irá entrar algures pela costa vicentina e não pelo Golfo de Cádiz como estavam a prever.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 10:07)

Noite de sábado na Grande Lisboa: precipitação, geopotencial de 526 Dam, -5ºC a 850 hpa, -32ºC a 500 hpa, segundo a saída das 6z do GFS. Está no limiar para cota 0...


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2021 às 10:14)

Bom dia,
Onde é possível verificar que a depressão está a entrar na costa vicentina e não em Cádiz?

Quer dizer que é difícil modelar um evento como este, mesmo em relação ao próximo fim de semana?

Cumprimentos .


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

David sf disse:


> Noite de sábado na Grande Lisboa: precipitação, geopotencial de 526 Dam, -5ºC a 850 hpa, -32ºC a 500 hpa, segundo a saída das 6z do GFS. Está no limiar para cota 0...


Parece-me que esta situação servirá vários pontos do país ....  veremos .


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 10:19)

cardu disse:


> Bom dia,
> Onde é possível verificar que a depressão está a entrar na costa vicentina e não em Cádiz?
> 
> Quer dizer que é difícil modelar um evento como este, mesmo em relação ao próximo fim de semana?



Neste post do @Mr. Neves:



Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece haver algum desfasamento face ao previsto, sim:


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Santofsky disse:


> Neste post do @Mr. Neves:



O centro da depressão está onde está modelado. Não há hipótese nenhuma do centro entrar pela costa vicentina, o que o @Mr. Neves referiu era a possibilidade da precipitação gerada pela depressão poder eventualmente lá chegar, o que me parece pouco provável (e a ele também, deduz-se pelo que escreveu).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jan 2021 às 10:34)

David sf disse:


> Noite de sábado na Grande Lisboa: precipitação, geopotencial de 526 Dam, -5ºC a 850 hpa, -32ºC a 500 hpa, segundo a saída das 6z do GFS. Está no limiar para cota 0...


Desses parâmetros quais os valores ideais para cota 0?


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Desses parâmetros quais os valores ideais para cota 0?



Um pouco menos a 850 hpa, porque a circulação seria de NW ou N, logo haverá humidade e menos à superfície. Se a circulação fosse continental seria suficiente para cota 0.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2021 às 10:51)

David sf disse:


> O centro da depressão está onde está modelado. Não há hipótese nenhuma do centro entrar pela costa vicentina, o que o @Mr. Neves referiu era a possibilidade da precipitação gerada pela depressão poder eventualmente lá chegar, o que me parece pouco provável (e a ele também, deduz-se pelo que escreveu).



Sim, peço desculpa se não me expressei da melhor forma. O que queria dizer é que há um pequeno desfasamento naquele flanco mais a norte da depressão, porém essa porção está praticamente desprovida de precipitação. O núcleo da depressão pouco ou nada alterou o seu centro face ao previsto.



David sf disse:


> Um pouco menos a 850 hpa, porque a circulação seria de NW ou N, logo haverá humidade e menos à superfície. Se a circulação fosse continental seria suficiente para cota 0.



Sim em termos de espessura é mais que suficiente, eu baixaria também um pouco mais as temperaturas aos 500hPa, porque a precipitação na região de Lisboa provavelmente já terá um caráter mais convectivo ao contrário do interior norte e centro onde deve ser precipitação mais estratiforme ou sem grande desenvolvimento vertical. Mas julgo que o seria mais importante era o vento rodar sobretudo para leste, favorecendo o arrefecimento evaporativo.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim em termos de espessura é mais que suficiente, eu baixaria também um pouco mais as temperaturas aos 500hPa, porque a precipitação na região de Lisboa provavelmente já terá um caráter mais convectivo ao contrário do interior norte e centro onde deve ser precipitação mais estratiforme ou sem grande desenvolvimento vertical. Mas julgo que o seria mais importante era o vento rodar sobretudo para leste, favorecendo o arrefecimento evaporativo.



O vento de Leste seria o ideal para o frio, mas acabava com as hipóteses de precipitação. O que está previsto para a Grande Lisboa é que esta seja afectada pela precipitação gerada no mar quando o vento vira para Norte, um fenómeno que só beneficia esta pequena parte do país, a costa Oeste do distrito de Lisboa, devido à reentrância entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e o Cabo Raso.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

Aquela depressão que está prevista entrar por mar é a mesma que está prevista entrar pelo o golfo de Cádiz ou é outra ? Existem modelos que mostram ela a entrar ainda mais por terra e a  chegar mesmo ao distrito de Santarém ou já não existe essa possibilidade?


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 11:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim, peço desculpa se não me expressei da melhor forma. O que queria dizer é que há um pequeno desfasamento naquele flanco mais a norte da depressão, porém essa porção está praticamente desprovida de precipitação. O núcleo da depressão pouco ou nada alterou o seu centro face ao previsto.



As imagens simuladas de satélite não devem ser interpretadas literalmente (especialmente na periferia). Vão haver sempre algumas alterações.







Em termos globais, as do IFS são bem melhores e ainda assim tendem a não ser perfeitas. Já muito se tem.


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

O modelo GFS tem vindo a aumentar a precipitação para sábado no interior centro, já o ECM no interior norte...
Muita incerteza ainda


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 11:25)

Esta toda ela é uma situação complicadíssima de analisar, ningúem sabe o que se poderá passar, a própria AEMET em espanha, está completamente à toa
Calma e amendoins


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

E que tal umas restrições de movimento à última da hora?


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 12:04)

> Jun. 30. 2020
> AMSR Viewer was released.
> AMSR Earth Environment Viewer (AMSR Viewer) is a display system for a global earth observation data observed by the Advanced Microwave Scanning Radiometer (AMSR) series consisting of GCOM-W/AMSR2 and Aqua/AMSR-E.
> The AMSR Viewer provides daily images of observation data (brightness temperature) and estimated geophysical data since June 2002.



 https://www.eorc.jaxa.jp/AMSR/viewer/index.html


----------



## cepp1 (6 Jan 2021 às 12:05)

Acabei de ouvir na TSF. Foi batido o recorde de frio na península Ibérica desde que há registro...-34 na Catalunha.
Meu Deus.
Ainda bem que o Trump não ouve a TSF


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 12:13)

Orion disse:


> https://www.eorc.jaxa.jp/AMSR/viewer/index.html



E/ou  https://suzaku.eorc.jaxa.jp/cgi-bin/gcomw/jasmes_daily/jasmes_daily_detail_v3.cgi?lang=en

Escolher produto à esquerda e clicar na imagem. Dá para fazer _zoom_ (usando o botão de rolagem) no compósito global.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Jan 2021 às 12:47)

Cota 600 metros , como prevê o IPMA , é uma cota banal . Ocorre todos os anos  , pelo menos no Norte .


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Jan 2021 às 12:47)

Isto onde houver precipitação , porque a Norte é quase zero . Mas frio haverá com fartura.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2021 às 12:49)

Crazyrain disse:


> Isto onde houver precipitação , porque a Norte é quase zero . Mas frio haverá com fartura.



Neve só mesmo mais no interior, talvez aí a cota seja um pouco mais baixa.

Mas nunca se sabe, o ECMWF 0 z mostra neve até bem perto do litoral no sábado e com fluxo de NE:






Parece-me que, com mais ou menos intensidade, aqui no Nordeste Transmontano a neve é garantida, claro que vai nevar mais nuns sitios que outros, depende da precipitação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2021 às 12:59)

Para o litoral centro os modelos já estão a deixar a precipitação toda no oceano


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Jan 2021 às 13:56)

Snifa disse:


> Neve só mesmo mais no interior, talvez aí a cota seja um pouco mais baixa.
> 
> Mas nunca se sabe, o ECMWF 0 z mostra neve até bem perto do litoral no sábado e com fluxo de NE:
> 
> ...



Sim , é possível que o IPMA esteja a ser conservador.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

Nas últimas saídas só vejo secura.  E os modelos estão a acabar com a muito pequena réstea de esperança que existia para sábado no Litoral Norte a cotas mais baixas. 
E estou também a ver cada vez mais a repetição de 2011/2012  , com quase 2 meses de anticiclone.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 13:59)

A realizarem-se as previsões actuais, a cota de neve no fim de semana será 0 em todo o interior, de Bragança a Mértola. Mesmo no litoral, se não for 0 andará lá muito perto. Cota 600 é uma previsão sem qualquer fundamento com os dados disponíveis actualmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2021 às 14:08)

David sf disse:


> A realizarem-se as previsões actuais, a cota de neve no fim de semana será 0 em todo o interior, de Bragança a Mértola. Mesmo no litoral, se não for 0 andará lá muito perto. Cota 600 é uma previsão sem qualquer fundamento com os dados disponíveis actualmente.



Dada a distância temporal ainda a 72h, coloca algumas reticências, porque na 6ª feira, a previsão do IPMA prevê isto:

*"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Sul a partir da manhã,
que poderão ser sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos das serras
da região Sul"
*
Logo poderá nevar nos pontos mais altos de qualquer serra na região Sul, seja São Mamede, Monchique, Caldeirão, é assim que eu interpreto a previsão do IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2021 às 14:11)

eu diria 400mt o que no caso do algarve seria neve poucos quilómetros a norte de olhão.

mas que vai ser uma madrugada muito fria... isso vai.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> qualquer serra na região Sul,



Uiii, essa análise do IPMA ia dar lugar a uma abrangência muito grande, pois há serras com pouco mais de 200 mts de altitude. Sempre me lembro de estudar geografia de Portugal e da altitude da Serra de Espinhaço de Cão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

600 metros? De onde tiram isto? Costumo ter bastante respeito pelo IPMA, mas que incompetência neste caso ...


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 14:27)

cepp1 disse:


> Acabei de ouvir na TSF. Foi batido o recorde de frio na península Ibérica desde que há registro...-34 na Catalunha.
> Meu Deus.
> Ainda bem que o Trump não ouve a TSF



-34, é oficial? Já ouvi dizer, agora não me lembro se foi em 2008 ou 2009, que o Alto da Torre chegou aos -23 graus, mas obviamente que não é oficial.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2021 às 14:30)

jfo disse:


> -34, é oficial? Já ouvi dizer, agora não me lembro se foi em 2008 ou 2009, que o Alto da Torre chegou aos -23 graus, mas obviamente que não é oficial.



Sim parece que sim!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

Talvez quando o ipma indica 600m de cota de neve, em vez de cota 0, signifique que em alguns locais em vez de nevar, ocorra granizo ou freezing rain..


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 14:46)

Aquela depressão que está prevista entrar por mar é a mesma que está prevista entrar pelo o golfo de Cádiz ou é outra ? Existem modelos que mostram ela a entrar ainda mais por terra e a  chegar mesmo ao distrito de Santarém ?


Paulo H disse:


> Talvez quando o ipma indica 600m de cota de neve, em vez de cota 0, signifique que em alguns locais em vez de nevar, ocorra granizo ou freezing rain..


O IPMA sempre foi assim apenas actualiza a cota de neve em cima do acontecimento. Derivado a ainda não haver uma consistência sólida da cota de neve nem da precipitação por parte dos modelos estes 600 metros são apenas uma mera referência. Cocerteza amanhã irá ser revista essa cota.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 14:49)

dvieira disse:


> Aquela depressão que está prevista entrar por mar é a mesma que está prevista entrar pelo o golfo de Cádiz ou é outra ? Existem modelos que mostram ela a entrar ainda mais por terra e a  chegar mesmo ao distrito de Santarém ?



São coisas distintas amigo .
A primeira vem de baixo que é que é a que se vê hoje, a outra não se visualiza ainda .


----------



## aikkoset (6 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

*Espanha regista temperatura mais baixa de sempre da Península Ibérica: -34ºC*
Por Simone Silva 13:09, 6 Jan 2021
A noite passada foi a mais fria da história da Espanha e da Península Ibérica, com o recorde de temperatura mínima a ser atingido na região da Catalunha, de acordo sites meteorológicos que registaram temperaturas de -34,1 graus, avança o ‘La Vanguardia’.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2021 às 14:58)

A estação deve ser recente e, só por isso, registou esse valor. Não foi certamente a noite mais fria da Península.


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

Já começou a chover pelo Estreito de Gibraltar e já está haver agitação marítima no Algarve, agora vamos esperar mais pelos desenvolvimentos dessa depressão.
O GFS estava a prever a estas horas entrada de precipitação e neve entre Almería e Granada, a verdade é que não há registo de precipitação, nem de neve nessa zona.

Um dia muito negro para o GFS, depois das previsões falhadas em Franças, Bélgica, Luxemburgo, Alemanha e Holanda. Vá lá que teve acerto no caso da Dinamarca.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

David sf disse:


> A realizarem-se as previsões actuais, a cota de neve no fim de semana será 0 em todo o interior, de Bragança a Mértola. Mesmo no litoral, se não for 0 andará lá muito perto. Cota 600 é uma previsão sem qualquer fundamento com os dados disponíveis actualmente.



Pessoal que continua a *duvidar*, abram os olhos, 72h:






Cota 0 Em:

Litoral Norte
Interior Norte e Centro;
Alto e Baixo Alentejo.

No entanto, dado o desenvolvimento da perturbação, a cota 0 pode mesmo chegar ao litoral centro e sul.

Vou dizer outra vez, possibilidade de precipitação em forma de neve nas seguintes serras (para quem vive perto da capital):


Sintra, COM ALGUMA acumulação

Montejunto, SEM acumulação;
Arrábida, SEM acumulação.
https://emojipedia.org/down-arrow/


https://emojipedia.org/down-arrow/


pe5cinco5 disse:


> *[ATUALIZADO]
> 
> A quase 70 horas de distância (sábado)
> 
> ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2021 às 16:22)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal que continua a *duvidar*, abram os olhos, 72h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como fazes essas previsões? Não faz muito sentido. A haver acumulação seria em Montejunto (pela altitude) e não em Sintra, sempre foi assim em eventos de neve. 

De qualquer modo a precipitação já desapareceu nos modelos, portanto cota 0 em mais sítios não vale de muito sem ela...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 16:25)

Bem, a run das 12 do GFS está épica aqui  seria a tarde de sábado com neve a cota zero. Há imensas runs que vai mantendo o cenário, com mais, ou menos precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2021 às 16:27)

Só estão a falar da cota de neve, se não houver precipitação, de nada vale a cota ser 0.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só estão a falar da cota de neve, se não houver precipitação, de nada vale a cota ser 0.



Vá, anima-te


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

Crazyrain disse:


> Nas últimas saídas só vejo secura.  E os modelos estão a acabar com a muito pequena réstea de esperança que existia para sábado no Litoral Norte a cotas mais baixas.
> E estou também a ver cada vez mais *a repetição de 2011/2012  , com quase 2 meses de anticiclone.*



A repetição do inverno de 2011/12 nunca será na vida, porque os três meses desse inverno foram todos extremamente secos (fevereiro de 2012 foi o mais seco desde 1931) e esse inverno foi o mais seco desde 1931. Ora dezembro de 2020 foi digamos, normal a chuvoso um pouco por todo o país (seco a normal nalguns locais), portanto, mesmo que haja zero precipitação em todo o janeiro que há pela frente e em todo o fevereiro que há de vir, o inverno de 2020/21 já nunca será igual a 2011/12. 
Quanto à neve, parece que desta vez os modelos atinaram com a cota zero a chegar às regiões do litoral norte e centro. Seja muita ou pouca precipitação, a neve parece estar garantida.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jan 2021 às 16:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só estão a falar da cota de neve, se não houver precipitação, de nada vale a cota ser 0.



A precipitação estará mais ou menos garantida, seja muita ou pouca.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jan 2021 às 16:57)

https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/neve/calculo-da-cota-da-neve/

Alguém sabe se é membro do fórum?


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

A minha esperança é ver neve em sobral de monte Abraço na serra do Alqueidão a 432 m de Altitude com acumulação.  Vamos ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só estão a falar da cota de neve, se não houver precipitação, de nada vale a cota ser 0.


Até agora tem sempre havido precipitação pelo menos para esta zona nas runs do GFS. não é muita, mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Até agora tem sempre havido precipitação pelo menos para esta zona nas runs do GFS. não é muita, mas a tendência está lá.



Nesta altura não meteria as mãos no fogo pelo GFS, visto as previsões feitas para hoje e os seus resultados concretos.


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2021 às 17:24)

Parece que Viseu cidade pouca neve vai ter ou nenhuma...


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/neve/calculo-da-cota-da-neve/
> 
> Alguém sabe se é membro do fórum?



Posso estar enganado, mas creio que já teve conta no fórum há uns bons anos, mas nunca participou.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

jfo disse:


> Nesta altura não meteria as mãos no fogo pelo GFS, visto as previsões feitas para hoje e os seus resultados concretos.


Não é o único modelo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Brito disse:


> Parece que Viseu cidade pouca neve vai ter ou nenhuma...



Mau, Maria!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2021 às 18:02)

*Há possibilidade de neve no Algarve. Frio vai continuar até meio da próxima semana*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/7201...-ate-meio-da-proxima-semana?seccao=Portugal_i



> Por outro lado, durante os próximos dias, na região sul vai haver alguma precipitação e não é de excluir a possibilidade de essa precipitação ocorrer sob a forma de neve “nas terras mais altas da região sul, especialmente na zona do Algarve”.
> 
> No dia 8, sexta-feira, e no dia 9, sábado, há novamente previsão de chuva e “também aí haverá a possibilidade de existir queda de neve nas zonas mais altas da região sul”.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

esta saida do gfs é interessante


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2021 às 18:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal que continua a *duvidar*, abram os olhos, 72h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cota 0, como ja foi dito, nao significa neve. Alias na própria previsão que colocaste não significa mesmo (0 de precipitação). O entusiasmo para a previsão a que remetes é apenas resultado da própria previsão que fizeste.

Pode ser um evento interessante, poderá haver acumulações significativas no interior, mas já seria sem dúvida fantástico ver alguns flocos no litoral.

Se me enganar... ai garanto que triste  não fico!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vá, anima-te





SpiderVV disse:


> Até agora tem sempre havido precipitação pelo menos para esta zona nas runs do GFS. não é muita, mas a tendência está lá.


Infelizmente o ECM continua a não prever precipitação na nossa zona.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 19:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Infelizmente o ECM continua a não prever precipitação na nossa zona.


Eu sei, mas também a esperança é a última a perder 
Creio que em 2010 não previam precipitação e foi uma loucura em Esperança. Nesse dia creio que não nevou em Portalegre... Portanto é uma verdadeira roleta russa


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mau, Maria!


Está no limite, diria 50% de probabilidade de ter neve na cidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2021 às 19:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eu sei, mas também a esperança é a última a perder
> Creio que em 2010 não previam precipitação e foi uma loucura em Esperança. Nesse dia creio que não nevou em Portalegre... Portanto é uma verdadeira roleta russa


Também será preciso sorte, é como jogar no placard, sem sorte nada feito.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2021 às 19:32)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos , a cidade de Lamego terá neve 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

Brito disse:


> Está no limite, diria 50% de probabilidade de ter neve na cidade.



Bom, não será por falta de frio. Pode ser é por falta de precipitação.


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

A depressão Filomena era suposto deslocar-se para este, atingindo a zona de Málaga, Granada, Almería, a verdade é que continua a não se registar precipitação nestes locais, nem há ocorrência de "nevada" na Sierra da Nevada. Em Málaga até chegou a chover uns minutos durante a tarde, mas pouco mais do que isso. Ainda assim Sevilha há pouco registou precipitação.


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 20:21)




----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

O GFS não está sozinho. O ICON mete ali um pontinho azul em Lisboa e tudo 





Espanhóis enterrados em neve e eu se visse uns flocos, já ficava contente. 

Dia 10 e Domingo. Será um sinal?


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Há possibilidade de neve no Algarve. Frio vai continuar até meio da próxima semana*
> 
> https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/7201...-ate-meio-da-proxima-semana?seccao=Portugal_i








Para o melhor ou para o pior, ainda faltam uns dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

Isto sim:
*Olhão*
Sunday, Jan the 10th at 12:00 
*— Main run:* *0.0* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.1* cm
Maximum: * 1.8* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.0* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm 

O máximo com quase 2 cms 

*São Brás de Alportel*

Sunday, Jan the 10th at 12:00 
*— Main run:* *0.4* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.1* cm
Maximum: * 3.1* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.2* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm 

Friday, Jan the 8th at 12:00 
*— Main run:* *0.0* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.0* cm
Maximum: * 0.5* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.2* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm

Se a média do ensemble é 0.1 cm, logo posso sonhar.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS não está sozinho. O ICON mete ali um pontinho azul em Lisboa e tudo



Eh pah.. Mas aí é na ponte Vasco da Gama! Lol


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2021 às 21:33)

Neste momento o problema para o Litoral Oeste é que estao a prever a chuva ao fim do dia de Sabado e assim nao ha tempo para a temperatura baixar, como em 2006 que veio de manha.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

hurricane disse:


> Neste momento o problema para o Litoral Oeste é que estao a prever a chuva ao fim do dia de Sabado e assim nao ha tempo para a temperatura baixar, como em 2006 que veio de manha.



Em 2006 chovia e trovejava em Lisboa com 9ºC às 10h. Às 14h30 estavam uns 6ºC, às 15h nevava com 1ºC.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2021 às 21:52)

boas, estou a acompanhar a saída da run 18z do GFS e não estou a gostar nada.

Está a atrasar a entrada da precipitação de este para oeste.

Eu acho que não está a atrasar, está mesmo a aniquilar e mais uma vez Espanha fica com tudo para eles.

Refiro-me à neve claro.

Espero que seja apenas um devaneio deste gfs.


----------



## Fantkboy (6 Jan 2021 às 22:18)

cardu disse:


> boas, estou a acompanhar a saída da run 18z do GFS e não estou a gostar nada.
> 
> Está a atrasar a entrada da precipitação de este para oeste.
> 
> ...


Calma que é a run das 18Z


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2021 às 22:44)

cardu disse:


> boas, estou a acompanhar a saída da run 18z do GFS e não estou a gostar nada.
> 
> Está a atrasar a entrada da precipitação de este para oeste.
> 
> ...


São uns malvados aqueles espanhóis, comem tudo e nós ficamos com o prato vazio! 
O pobre do D. Afonso Henriques enganou-se na estratégia; devia ter rumado a este e não a sul na conquista...


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2021 às 00:42)

David sf disse:


> Em 2006 chovia e trovejava em Lisboa com 9ºC às 10h. Às 14h30 estavam uns 6ºC, às 15h nevava com 1ºC.


lembro-me mto bem desse dia, estava a viver em Telheiras - parecia um da de festa...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jan 2021 às 01:12)

Em Espanha seria suposto estar a chover imenso no estreito e em Málaga mas pelo radar não é o que está a acontecer!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2021 às 01:39)

David sf disse:


> Em 2006 chovia e trovejava em Lisboa com 9ºC às 10h. Às 14h30 estavam uns 6ºC, às 15h nevava com 1ºC.


Mas de manhã nevava na Figueira, e é o período mais favorável


----------



## Cesar (7 Jan 2021 às 02:42)

É porque supostamente vai chover mais em Portugal e nevar já agora.


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 06:12)

https://mkweather.com/2021/01/07/sc...y-one-of-the-coldest-days-for-last-100-years/


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 06:19)

A questão do dia em Portugal, Bélgica e o Valais suíço.  







Humor belga


----------



## Brito (7 Jan 2021 às 07:46)

Mais um corte na precipitação nos modelos..


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2021 às 07:57)

Péssimas saídas 0 , ecm e gfs , isto para quem gosta da neve e pouca precipitação .

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (7 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

Por este andar nem neve nem chuva.


----------



## Cesar (7 Jan 2021 às 08:00)




----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jan 2021 às 08:06)

Isto tem sido um retirar de precipitação e frio de run em run que até dói.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2021 às 08:13)

Cesar disse:


> É porque supostamente vai chover mais em Portugal e nevar já agora.


Na realidade é mais porque a Filomena foi um fiasco total na Península Ibérica. No Algarve estavam previstos 15 a 20 mm e apenas caíram, no máximo, uns 2 mm. Já na Andaluzia estavam previstos uns 200 a 300 mm nalgumas zonas de maior relevo ou mais escarpadas, mas apenas acumulou, no máximo, uns 80 mm. 

Essa é a verdadeira realidade. Não é por acaso que a neve tem sido retirado dos modelos, saída após saída...


----------



## srr (7 Jan 2021 às 08:43)

Pelo andar da carruagem, nem neve, nem chuva, voltou a seca.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 09:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também será preciso sorte, é como jogar no placard, sem sorte nada feito.



Vá, vê a previsão para 3 dias


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2021 às 09:16)




----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 09:24)

srr disse:


> Pelo andar da carruagem, nem neve, nem chuva, voltou a seca.



 Estou a ver o AA a fortalecer - se de saída em saída . Vamos ter AA por muito tempo .
Aproximam - se tempos de secura .


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 09:31)

Santofsky disse:


> A repetição do inverno de 2011/12 nunca será na vida, porque os três meses desse inverno foram todos extremamente secos (fevereiro de 2012 foi o mais seco desde 1931) e esse inverno foi o mais seco desde 1931. Ora dezembro de 2020 foi digamos, normal a chuvoso um pouco por todo o país (seco a normal nalguns locais), portanto, mesmo que haja zero precipitação em todo o janeiro que há pela frente e em todo o fevereiro que há de vir, o inverno de 2020/21 já nunca será igual a 2011/12.
> Quanto à neve, parece que desta vez os modelos atinaram com a cota zero a chegar às regiões do litoral norte e centro. Seja muita ou pouca precipitação, a neve parece estar garantida.



Estás errado . Dezembro  de 2011 foi seco no litoral norte  e penso que também no resto do país . 
Foi um dos invernos  mais secos   de sempre , praticamente não choveu em janeiro e fevereiro . E no Norte também quase não choveu em março de 2012 , só mudou o padrão no final do mês. 
No final de 2011 também se estabeleceu uma corrente de NE que cada vez se fortaleceu mais ao longo das semanas seguintes .
Vejo muitas semelhanças  com 2011/2012 .


----------



## Brito (7 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

Viseu cidade vai morrer na praia, não chega lá a precipitação. 
Portalegre pode ter neve, bem como guarda, Vila real e Bragança.


----------



## JJViseu (7 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

Basicamente este evento é um não-evento. É pena... E depois vamos ter só secura...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2021 às 10:33)

Modelos continuam a insistir na neve para a zona, pode ser que seja desta mesmo que caia qualquer coisa, não que seja um nevão no entanto...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Modelos continuam a insistir na neve para a zona, pode ser que seja desta mesmo que caia qualquer coisa, não que seja um nevão no entanto...



O GFS coloca 2,5mm entre as 6h de sábado e as 15h de domingo, sempre sobre a forma de neve com cotas de 0 a 450 mts.
2,5 mm dava alguma acumulação ou estou errado??


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS coloca 2,5mm entre as 6h de sábado e as 15h de domingo, sempre sobre a forma de neve com cotas de 0 a 450 mts.
> 2,5 mm dava alguma acumulação ou estou errado??


Pouca mas sim daria para qualquer coisa  Ainda há muita variabilidade na precipitação portanto não dá para fazer prognósticos ainda, ainda falta o desafio de a precipitação passar a fronteira/serra eheheh


----------



## davidazevedo (7 Jan 2021 às 11:21)

Só no fim semana vamos confirmar. Esperemos que seja como 2009, que não se previa precipitação, e acumulou bem a neve no litoral. Haja esperança...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 11:28)

davidazevedo disse:


> Só no fim semana vamos confirmar. Esperemos que seja como 2009, que não se previa precipitação, e acumulou bem a neve no litoral. Haja esperança...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Para o Litoral Norte já era . Agora já nem por milagre .
Não é comparável a 2009 , pois nessa altura a 2 dias do evento ainda havia alguma esperança .


----------



## redragon (7 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

O AEMET dá neve no sábado para a zona de Badajoz com cota acima dos 300 metros. Elvas está a 10 km  a 325 metros.....será? Acho difícil...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2021 às 11:32)

Crazyrain disse:


> Para o Litoral Norte já era . Agora já nem por milagre .
> Não é comparável a 2009 , pois nessa altura a 2 dias do evento ainda havia alguma esperança .


Por esquecer neve no litoral norte e centro...
Nem em baião está complicado!!
Mais uma vez os grandes contemplados pessoal do alto Alentejo!

É triste o pessoal do litoral levar com carradas de chuva até enjoar e dps ter um evento destes e nem uma pinga.

Parece maldição!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 11:38)

redragon disse:


> O AEMET dá neve no sábado para a zona de Badajoz com cota acima dos 300 metros. Elvas está a 10 km  a 325 metros.....será? Acho difícil...



Nunca se sabe


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por esquecer neve no litoral norte e centro...
> Nem em baião está complicado!!
> Mais uma vez os grandes contemplados pessoal do alto Alentejo!
> 
> ...



Com tanto frio instalado e estamos  eternamente condenados  a ver nevões a cotas baixas apenas pela TV .
E chuva também mal distribuída , pois dá- me a impressão que tão cedo não vai cair um pingo .
O pessoal do Alentejo é que não se pode queixar ,   inverno com chuva   e neve  .


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

Calma e desontraçao se nevar neva se não paciência, sempre foi e sempre assim será, vevemos em Portugal.
Nowcasting amigos .


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

redragon disse:


> O AEMET dá neve no sábado para a zona de Badajoz com cota acima dos 300 metros. Elvas está a 10 km  a 325 metros.....será? Acho difícil...


Claro que pode nevar em Elvas, vê os mapas e nowcasting !


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 11:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS coloca 2,5mm entre as 6h de sábado e as 15h de domingo, sempre sobre a forma de neve com cotas de 0 a 450 mts.
> 2,5 mm dava alguma acumulação ou estou errado??



2,5mm em forma de neve é mais do que suficiente para pintar os telhados e a vegetação de branco.
Acumulação em superfícies urbanas depende sempre da temperatura, humidade, intensidade do vento e do uso das superfícies (estradas onde constantemente passem carros não deverão ter acumulação), mas se as temperaturas no solo forem negativas ou muito pouco positivas e o dew point for negativo acumula de certeza e até pode causar corte de estradas.
Numa situação de precipitação vinda de Este, com níveis de humidade pouco elevados, 2,5mm de precipitação deverão corresponder a cerca de 2,5cm de espessura de neve.

Para exemplificar, quando a foto de Toledo foi tirada, o acumulado era de 1,6mm (AEMET):


Em Aranjuez tinha acumulado 1,5mm (AEMET):


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 11:47)

David sf disse:


> 2,5mm em forma de neve é mais do que suficiente para pintar os telhados e a vegetação de branco.
> Acumulação em superfícies urbanas depende sempre da temperatura, humidade, intensidade do vento e do uso das superfícies (estradas onde constantemente passem carros não deverão ter acumulação), mas se as temperaturas no solo forem negativas ou muito pouco positivas e o dew point for negativo acumula de certeza e até pode causar corte de estradas.
> Numa situação de precipitação vinda de Este, com níveis de humidade pouco elevados, 2,5mm de precipitação deverão corresponder a cerca de 2,5cm de espessura de neve.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela explicação, mas continuo com esperança que não haja só 2,5 mm. Os modelos continuam a modelar a situação e creio que run a run estão a incrementar a probabilidade de precipitação e o valor da mesma.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jan 2021 às 12:19)

Penso que todo o Litoral esteja já completamente arredado do evento.
Alentejo e interior deverão ser eventualmente os contemplados!
Resta-nos aceitar. É o nosso clima


----------



## Stinger (7 Jan 2021 às 12:23)

Northern Lights disse:


> Penso que todo o Litoral esteja já completamente arredado do evento.
> Alentejo e interior deverão ser eventualmente os contemplados!
> Resta-nos aceitar. É o nosso clima


Claro que aceitamos obviamente, o clima é muito volátil.

Mas não concordo com o (é o nosso clima)  porque tudo muda 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

*Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021*

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, *mais prováveis nas regiões Norte

e Centro e no Alto Alentejo, em especial a partir da tarde, sendo

de neve acima de 600 metros de altitude.*

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, rodando

para o quadrante oeste na região Sul a partir da tarde,

soprando por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas, com

rajadas até 70 km/h, e no litoral, em especial a norte do Cabo Raso.

Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.

Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.

Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no interior das regiões Norte

e Centro.

_A_tualizado a 7 de janeiro de 2021 às 11:59 UTC

*Previsão para domingo, 10.janeiro.2021*

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,

diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.

*Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros em especial no interior,

que serão de neve acima de 600 metros.*

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte/nordeste, sendo do

quadrante oeste na região Sul no início do dia, soprando por vezes

forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas.

Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.

Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima nas regiões

Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 7 de janeiro de 2021 às 11:59 UTC

____________________________________________________________________

Cota Prevista pelo IPMA ainda algo alta dadas as condições? 
Não descarto aqui no NE Transmontano uma cota bem mais baixa 

Como estou a mais de 700 metros e bem no interior as probabilidades  de ver neve são boas.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2021 às 12:50)

davidazevedo disse:


> Só no fim semana vamos confirmar. Esperemos que seja como 2009, que não se previa precipitação, e acumulou bem a neve no litoral. Haja esperança...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Em 2009 previa-se precipitação, dá uma olhada nos modelos da altura. Desta vez o litoral norte é mesmo o que tem mais probablidade de não ver nada. Ao menos que as nuvens não estraguem a mínima de dia 9 ou 10, parece ter potencial de mínimas bem baixas essas noites.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Snifa disse:


> Cota Prevista pelo IPMA ainda algo alta dadas as condições?



Creio que continuam a pecar nesta situação. Se na Estremadura Espanhola a cota é de 300 mts, quanto mais a norte, melhor...


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 13:02)




----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2021 às 13:06)

O modelo suiço 






Caldeirão com um belo nevão 






AEMET coloca 300 mts para Ayamonte.


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 13:54)




----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 14:02)




----------



## Santofsky (7 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Meus amigos, existe um conceito no mundo da meteorologia que se chama nowcasting. E só com nowcasting é possível verificar se vai nevar ou não. Por isso não vale a pena estar a lamuriar... Ai o litoral norte não vai ter nada, Viseu vai morrer na praia... E se aquelas manchinhas azuis de precipitação começarem a aparecer no radar, como será??? Por isso é que existe o nowcasting. Tendo em conta que se trata de uma cut-off, a imprevisibilidade será sempre grande até à altura do acontecimento, por mais que os modelos inclusive não prevejam nada. É como as trovoadas no verão, é exatamente a mesma coisa. Lembro-me que a 25 de agosto de 2019 houve um evento de trovoadas um pouco por todo o país. E o litoral norte era o que tinha maior probabilidade de ficar a ver navios nesse dia. E no entanto, contra todos os prognósticos, houve festa da grossa para esses lados... Portanto nada de estar a fazer funerais antes do tempo, com nowcasting tudo será possível!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2021 às 14:33)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus amigos, existe um conceito no mundo da meteorologia que se chama nowcasting. E só com nowcasting é possível verificar se vai nevar ou não. Por isso não vale a pena estar a lamuriar... Ai o litoral norte não vai ter nada, Viseu vai morrer na praia... E se aquelas manchinhas azuis de precipitação começarem a aparecer no radar, como será??? Por isso é que existe o nowcasting. Tendo em conta que se trata de uma cut-off, a imprevisibilidade será sempre grande até à altura do acontecimento, por mais que os modelos inclusive não prevejam nada. É como as trovoadas no verão, é exatamente a mesma coisa. Lembro-me que a 25 de agosto de 2019 houve um evento de trovoadas um pouco por todo o país. E o litoral norte era o que tinha maior probabilidade de ficar a ver navios nesse dia. E no entanto, contra todos os prognósticos, houve festa da grossa para esses lados... Portanto nada de estar a fazer funerais antes do tempo, com nowcasting tudo será possível!!!


Por ser como as trovoadas de verão é que não tenho muita esperança, pode aparecer em qualquer sítio e tal mas o que é certo é calham (quase) sempre nos sítios do costume


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2021 às 14:36)

Boas tardes, 

Afinal de contas, esta cut off que vai ocorrer sabado, podemos chamar também de depressão retrógrada, certo?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A run das 12h do GFS ainda não começou a sair



Upsss,  Fui aos meteogramas e como tinha alterado o gráfico, pensei que houvesse novos dados... O valor é o de ontem... Sorry. Há possibilidade de apagar o post??

@joralentejano , @SpiderVV @talingas @Davidmpb   desculpem a "pólvora seca"


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Upsss,  Fui aos meteogramas e como tinha alterado o gráfico, pensei que houvesse novos dados... O valor é o de ontem... Sorry. Há possibilidade de apagar o post??
> 
> @joralentejano , @SpiderVV @talingas @Davidmpb   desculpem a "pólvora seca"


Também estava achar estranho já teres acesso aos meteogramas das 12h normalmente saiem às 17h10


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 15:23)

Miguel48 disse:


> O que é que o IPMA quer dizer com serras da Região Sul? Refere-se apenas à Serra de São Mamede e de Monchique que são as mais altas? Ou também outras ?



Acho que ninguém entende o que querem dizer... Se formos considerar as mais altas, a cota rondava os 650 mts (considerando a Serra de Ossa); mas se formos para o Espinhaço de Cão, são 297 mts...
De acordo com o GFS, a cota poderá estar a 0 metros, pelo que em qualquer local das regiões onde houver probabilidade de precipitação, irá nevar


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 15:32)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus amigos, existe um conceito no mundo da meteorologia que se chama nowcasting. E só com nowcasting é possível verificar se vai nevar ou não. Por isso não vale a pena estar a lamuriar... Ai o litoral norte não vai ter nada, Viseu vai morrer na praia... E se aquelas manchinhas azuis de precipitação começarem a aparecer no radar, como será??? Por isso é que existe o nowcasting. Tendo em conta que se trata de uma cut-off, a imprevisibilidade será sempre grande até à altura do acontecimento, por mais que os modelos inclusive não prevejam nada. É como as trovoadas no verão, é exatamente a mesma coisa. Lembro-me que a 25 de agosto de 2019 houve um evento de trovoadas um pouco por todo o país. E o litoral norte era o que tinha maior probabilidade de ficar a ver navios nesse dia. E no entanto, contra todos os prognósticos, houve festa da grossa para esses lados... Portanto nada de estar a fazer funerais antes do tempo, com nowcasting tudo será possível!!!



Ainda mais que os modelos estão em constante contorcionismo, por outro lado os modelos previam que a depressão fosse para a leste, a verdade é que a precipitação nunca chegou com grande intensidade para leste, como previsto, por isso pode haver bastantes surpresas. É como já disse variadas vezes os modelos nunca irão conseguir prever neve em Portugal, agora é tudo uma questão de "ver o que vai acontecer", por isso o Nowcasting ser uma opção.
Além disso com a quebra do Vórtice Polar, está visto que o frio ainda vai continuar instalado por algumas semanas no nosso território, ainda está para vir muito mais surpresas e espera-se que o IPMA não faça frete, como tem feito. É que se não for agora, então nunca mais.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

Boas, 
Amanhã tenho esperança que na previsão descritiva do IPMA para sábado, que escrevam algo assim:

"Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021
Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões Norte e Centro e no Alto Alentejo, em especial a partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 150 metros de altitude."


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

'Se eu não vejo neve, tu também não'



> No final da reunião de Conselho de Ministros, António Costa anunciou que foi aprovado uma extensão das regras em vigor para os próximos sete dias. "Como medida cautelar no fim de semana vão aplicar-se por igual, a todos os concelhos com mais de 240 casos por cem mil habitantes por concelho as regras de circulação entre concelhos e da proibição de circulação na via pública após as 13 horas", acrescentou o primeiro-ministro. Apenas 25 concelhos ficam de fora destas medidas.









 https://covid19estamoson.gov.pt/renovacao-do-estado-de-emergencia-2/


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

vá proibição circulação entre concelhos no fim de semana, lá se vai visitas à neve, acho que vou mas é fugir para ver no alto alentejo se sempre confirmar


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


> 'Se eu não vejo neve, tu também não'


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Voltando à questão de há bocado, estas imagens do Parque do Retiro em Madrid mostram 3cm de neve acumulada. A estação da AEMET localizada no mesmo parque registou 2,0mm de precipitação até às 15h de hoje.


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

cardu disse:


> Boas,
> Amanhã tenho esperança que na previsão descritiva do IPMA para sábado, que escrevam algo assim:
> 
> "Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021
> ...


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Orion disse:


> 'Se eu não vejo neve, tu também não'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Felizmente, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Torre de Moncorvo, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Almeida, São João da Pesqueira e Vila Nova de Foz Côa, provavelmente os locais onde os acumulados de neve deverão ser maiores, fazem parte dos 25 concelhos em risco moderado, logo não têm condicionamentos à circulação durante a tarde. E como homem prevenido vale por dois, já estou no concelho de Bragança desde dia 3, e terei que passar por esses concelhos para regressar a casa. Provavelmente, para não arriscar a condução na neve, terei que pernoitar em algum desses locais de sábado para domingo.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jan 2021 às 15:48)

cardu disse:


> Boas,
> Amanhã tenho esperança que na previsão descritiva do IPMA para sábado, que escrevam algo assim:
> 
> "Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021
> ...



O mínimo que me lembro de ver o IPMA dar creio que foram "300/400 metros".

O ideal seria:
"Tempo frio com céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente sobre a forma de neve em todo o território, subindo a cota para os 300/400 a partir do meio da tarde", ou algo do género 

Creio que à ultima da hora os 300/400 m vão acabar por aparecer


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2021 às 15:48)

David sf disse:


> Felizmente, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Torre de Moncorvo, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Almeida, São João da Pesqueira e Vila Nova de Foz Côa, provavelmente os locais onde os acumulados de neve deverão ser maiores, fazem parte dos 25 concelhos em risco moderado, logo não têm condicionamentos à circulação durante a tarde. E como homem prevenido vale por dois, já estou no concelho de Bragança desde dia 3, e terei que passar por esses concelhos para regressar a casa. Provavelmente, para não arriscar a condução na neve, terei que pernoitar em algum desses locais de sábado para domingo.



De facto não tens qualquer tipo de sensibilidade...


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 15:49)

Probabilidade de neve generalizada por todo o Alentejo:







O GFS antecipou tudo em cerca de 12 horas, mas está semelhante.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Diria até que prolongou um pouco a quantidade de tempo com precipitação, seria o dia inteiro de Sábado e um pouco da madrugada de domingo com possibilidade de nevar a cota 0 aqui na zona. Está promissor, admito...


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 15:59)

Pelas previsões da GFS, Coimbra pode ter neve e Évora poderá ter acumulações interessantes. Espero que não haja mais jogos de contorcionismo e que acertem desta.


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Mais daqui a pouco publicam a saída das 12z  https://userpage.fu-berlin.de/mammatus95/icon/iconeu_eps00.html


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

Orion disse:


> De facto não tens qualquer tipo de sensibilidade...



Não digas isso... A maior parte dos municípios que referi estão abaixo da cota 600, logo só vou apanhar chuva...


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

Boa tarde à todos,

Com as restrições de tráfego deste fim-de-semana, seria bom reunir num único poste links da webcam para este evento bastante raro em Portugal.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

É doloroso olhar para um meteograma destes. Não é todos os dias que se vê quase cota 0 em Lisboa. Nem uma pinga


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2021 às 17:25)

Northern Lights disse:


> É doloroso olhar para um meteograma destes. Não é todos os dias que se vê quase cota 0 em Lisboa. Nem uma pinga


Amigo, calma por exemplo aqui tenho precipitação no sábado e domingo, coisa que não acontecia, mas pronto agora apareceu.
Da mesma forma que talvez sim, talvez venhas a ter precipitação (digo eu !?), nowcasting !


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 17:39)




----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

Uma coisa que me tem estado a intrigar . Tenho visto um espesso manto de nuvens muito junto à costa aqui no Litoral Norte ( ainda agora estou a ver ) , que me parece uma circulação N-S ou NE-SO  , que estão muito perto da costa , mas que não se aproximam .
Isso será devido a alguma depressão ? Alguém sabe ?


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> Uma coisa que me tem estado a intrigar . Tenho visto um espesso manto de nuvens muito junto à costa aqui no Litoral Norte ( ainda agora estou a ver ) , que me parece uma circulação N-S ou NE-SO  , que estão muito perto da costa , mas que não se aproximam .
> Isso será devido a alguma depressão ? Alguém sabe ?


Confesso que não entendi exatamente ao que te referes. Vendo as imagens de satélite é perfeitamente identificável a alguma distância de toda a costa onde começa a zona de aguaceiros, a deslocar-se na direcção que referes. É isso?
Caso sim, serão aguaceiros formados pelo facto de esta massa de ar extremamente fria (embora seca) se deslocar sobre água relativamente "quente", gerando instabilidade vertical suficiente para a sua ocorrência.


----------



## TxMxR (7 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

Crazyrain disse:


> Uma coisa que me tem estado a intrigar . Tenho visto um espesso manto de nuvens muito junto à costa aqui no Litoral Norte ( ainda agora estou a ver ) , que me parece uma circulação N-S ou NE-SO  , que estão muito perto da costa , mas que não se aproximam .
> Isso será devido a alguma depressão ? Alguém sabe ?



Acho que é uma massa de ar mais fria que está a ser puxada pela depressão a SO de PT, não há nuvens junto à costa porque estão a ser ''desviadas'' pela ponta mais a NO da PI. Vêem-se bem nas imagens de satélite.







No site do IPMA tens imagens tiradas por um dos MSG com um overlay de temperatura - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 19:06)

rozzo disse:


> Confesso que não entendi exatamente ao que te referes. Vendo as imagens de satélite é perfeitamente identificável a alguma distância de toda a costa onde começa a zona de aguaceiros, a deslocar-se na direcção que referes. É isso?
> Caso sim, serão aguaceiros formados pelo facto de esta massa de ar extremamente fria (embora seca) se deslocar sobre água relativamente "quente", gerando instabilidade vertical suficiente para a sua ocorrência.



Acho que é isso . Porque eu tinha visto a olho nu e sem consultar imagens de satélite.


----------



## JPAG (7 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

O meteorologista que esteve à momentos no Portugal em directo na RTP1 referiu, para amanhã, a probabilidade de aguaceiros nos distritos de Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Faro referindo que podiam ocorrer aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos dos distritos. 
No entanto os modelos indicam que essa possibilidade será apenas no fim de semana.. 

Afinal quem tem razão?


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

JPAG disse:


> O meteorologista que esteve à momentos no Portugal em directo na RTP1 referiu, para amanhã, a probabilidade de aguaceiros nos distritos de Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Faro referindo que podiam ocorrer aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos dos distritos.
> No entanto os modelos indicam que essa possibilidade será apenas no fim de semana..
> 
> Afinal quem tem razão?



Andam todos à nora.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Northern Lights disse:


> É doloroso olhar para um meteograma destes. Não é todos os dias que se vê quase cota 0 em Lisboa. Nem uma pinga


É a primeira saída do GFS a não prever precipitação. Vamos esperar.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

ECMWF retirou a precipitação quase toda.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2021 às 20:22)

cardu disse:


> Boas,
> Amanhã tenho esperança que na previsão descritiva do IPMA para sábado, que escrevam algo assim:
> 
> "Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021
> ...


Cotas previstas pelo ECMWF (modelo que o IPMA segue) vs GFS:




Em princípio o pessoal do IPMA não terá "coragem" para escrever algo assim.


----------



## jfo (7 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

cardu disse:


> ECMWF retirou a precipitação quase toda.



Já não é novidade, o ECMWF não tem feito outra coisa se não cortar na precipitação ou na cota de neve.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2021 às 20:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cotas previstas pelo ECMWF (modelo que o IPMA segue) vs GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esse produto não corresponde à cota de neve. A cota de neve é geralmente um bom bocado abaixo do Freezing Level, especialmente em casos de convecção. Apenas será semelhante no caso de precipitação muito fraca com humidade nos 100%.
Nesse mesmo site, tens o produto Snow Line, que sim é uma estimativa da cota à qual pode nevar (pelo menos no ECMWF tem, no GFS não sei).
No Meteociel algums modelos também apresentam o produto Snow Level, que é equivalente a esse. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 20:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cotas previstas pelo ECMWF (modelo que o IPMA segue) vs GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cota de neve para esse momento, segundo o ECMWF (a Norte parece que a cota é superior, mas é apenas porque o modelo não admite cotas de neve inferiores à cota do terreno, logo quando a célula está à cota 800, a cota de neve é 800m mesmo que a temperatura seja de -20ºC):


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2021 às 21:00)

rozzo disse:


> Esse produto não corresponde à cota de neve. A cota de neve é geralmente um bom bocado abaixo do Freezing Level, especialmente em casos de convecção.


Confesso que não sabia. Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## Brito (7 Jan 2021 às 21:40)

Creio que só amanhã ou mesmo em nowcasting se saberá o que irá acontecer e onde poderá nevar no sábado e domingo.
Os modelos estão cada vez pior...


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2021 às 22:47)

vamos fazer uma fórcinha colectiva, talvez ainda se veja o elemento branco sem ser nos sítios habituais. 
enquanto isso metade de Espanha estará debaixo de neve...só estamos no lado errado da Península.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2021 às 23:02)

18z GFS e alguns outros continuam o "sonho". Diria que está a chegar a altura do nowcasting, porque a situação de Sábado parece deveras interessante


----------



## Santofsky (7 Jan 2021 às 23:56)

Eu não entendo como é que algumas pessoas dizem que o ECMWF retirou a precipitação quase toda para sábado... quando a probabilidade de ocorrer até aumentou, segundo as últimas atualizações da AEMET.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

gfs agora até já puxa um pouco a precipitação para oeste já apanhado a parte toda leste do distrito santarém também, eu aqui em Coruche até começo a ganhar alguma esperança de poder ver um floco ou outro


----------



## jfo (8 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Santofsky disse:


> Eu não entendo como é que algumas pessoas dizem que o ECMWF retirou a precipitação quase toda para sábado... quando a probabilidade de ocorrer até aumentou, segundo as últimas atualizações da AEMET.



Eu também cada vez menos entendo a abordagem da ECMWF, é que se houver precipitação cortam na cota de neve, se abaixam na cota de neve cortam na precipitação. Isto parece o jogo do Pisca-Pisca da Ruth Marlene.


----------



## Cesar (8 Jan 2021 às 01:46)

Muita instabilidade nos modelos e pouca instabilidade na realidade.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

A altitude terá algo a haver para ter mais precipitação mais perto do litoral neste tipo de entradas ou isso não terá qualquer relevância ?


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

dvieira disse:


> A altitude terá algo a haver para ter mais precipitação mais perto do litoral neste tipo de entradas ou isso não terá qualquer relevância ?


A precipitação que entra pelo litoral em nada é afectada pela altitude .


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A precipitação que entra pelo litoral em nada é afectada pela altitude .


Mas eu referia-me á precipitação que vem de leste. Normalmente nas serras  existe mais viabilidade de precipitação doque os locais de baixa altitude.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2021 às 10:57)

Essa sim, normalmente nem chega .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 10:59)

Devaneio?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Devaneio?


Que esse descanso se confirme 
Mas nem vale a pena olhar para os modelos..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2021 às 11:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Devaneio?


Já há algumas saídas que o GFS prevê alguma coisa para estas bandas. Já não levaria como devaneio.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 11:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já há algumas saídas que o GFS prevê alguma coisa para estas bandas. Já não levaria como devaneio.



Verdade,  mas é a primeira vez que mete aquela cor do distrito de Lisboa.
Venha então o seguimento de cada um, em verdadeiros postos de vigia.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jan 2021 às 12:11)

Estive agora a ver no IPMA as previsões horárias de temperatura para amanhã nalguns locais e são de facto no mínimo hilariantes. Com o céu nublado desde o início da manhã, vento moderado de nordeste constante e sensação térmica horrível, as previsões horárias de temperatura apontam para... Subida em flecha das mesmas ao longo do dia, com vento constante, windchill baixo e sem sol. Por isso não me admira que tanto o ECMWF como o próprio IPMA só esteja a prever neve para cotas médias. De facto estas previsões do ECMWF para amanhã são absolutamente hilariantes, ou não fosse o ECMWF um desastre em termos de previsões de chuva/neve/trovoada quando se tratam de cut-offs, o verdadeiro ponto fraco do ECMWF. Enquanto o GFS continua a insistir na cota zero, o ECMWF continua a insistir em cotas de 500 metros quando na realidade ela está bem mais baixa. Muita gente critica o GFS... mas este modelo quando se trata de cut-offs costuma ser bem mais certeiro do que o ECMWF. Um bom exemplo disso foram as cut-offs que nos afectaram em 2020. Quando se trata destas sinópticas, o ECMWF é de facto uma verdadeira casa a arder, não dá uma para a caixa!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 12:18)

Santofsky disse:


> Estive agora a ver no IPMA as previsões horárias de temperatura para amanhã nalguns locais e são de facto no mínimo hilariantes. Com o céu nublado desde o início da manhã, vento moderado de nordeste constante e sensação térmica horrível, as previsões horárias de temperatura apontam para... Subida em flecha das mesmas ao longo do dia, com vento constante, windchill baixo e sem sol. Por isso não me admira que tanto o ECMWF como o próprio IPMA só esteja a prever neve para cotas médias. De facto estas previsões do ECMWF para amanhã são absolutamente hilariantes, ou não fosse o ECMWF um desastre em termos de previsões de chuva/neve/trovoada quando se tratam de cut-offs, o verdadeiro ponto fraco do ECMWF. Enquanto o GFS continua a insistir na cota zero, o ECMWF continua a insistir em cotas de 500 metros quando na realidade ela está bem mais baixa. Muita gente critica o GFS... mas este modelo quando se trata de cut-offs costuma ser bem mais certeiro do que o ECMWF. Um bom exemplo disso foram as cut-offs que nos afectaram em 2020. Quando se trata destas sinópticas, o ECMWF é de facto uma verdadeira casa a arder, não dá uma para a caixa!!!



Mais umas horas e posso confirmar ou não esse facto. Na minha intuição, o GFS está mais próximo da realidade do que o ECM, no que toca à cota de neve. Espero que também nas precipitações


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 12:49)

Falamos de automáticas do IPMA mas as automáticas deles estão a contrariar a própria previsão escrita... A automática do IPMA (que é AROME + ECMWF, média estatística), tem neve aqui em Portalegre amanhã durante a tarde, e mesmo hoje à noite. No entanto eles dão o aviso para hoje à tarde quando a automática dá... chuva.

A cota do ECMWF é mais baixa do que parece.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jan 2021 às 14:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Mais umas horas e posso confirmar ou não esse facto. Na minha intuição, o GFS está mais próximo da realidade do que o ECM, no que toca à cota de neve. Espero que também nas precipitações



Óbvio que o GFS está muito mais próximo da realidade do que o ECMWF, tanto na cota de neve como na precipitação. Basta só olhar para o nowcasting. 
Tenho a plena convicção de que amanhã será um dia bastante negro para o ECMWF.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2021 às 14:48)

Santofsky disse:


> Óbvio que o GFS está muito mais próximo da realidade do que o ECMWF, tanto na cota de neve como na precipitação. Basta só olhar para o nowcasting.
> Tenho a plena convicção de que amanhã será um dia bastante negro para o ECMWF.



As cotas de neve de ambos são as mesmas. A precipitação é ligeiramente superior no GFS que no ECMWF, mas com diferenças mínimas.


----------



## jfo (8 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

O que me deixa ainda confuso em relação aos modelos é a previsão das temperaturas nos próximos tempos, o GFS mantém o frio e o ECMWF já está a prever aumento das temperaturas a partir da próxima sexta, dia 15. Será que o ECMWF esteja a prever o regresso do AA?


----------



## jfo (8 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

David sf disse:


> As cotas de neve de ambos são as mesmas. A precipitação é ligeiramente superior no GFS que no ECMWF, mas com diferenças mínimas.



Pelo que estou a ver o modelo GFS até mais generoso, já prevê precipitação em regiões próximas do litoral.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2021 às 15:50)

jfo disse:


> O que me deixa ainda confuso em relação aos modelos é a previsão das temperaturas nos próximos tempos, o GFS mantém o frio e o ECMWF já está a prever aumento das temperaturas a partir da próxima sexta, dia 15. Será que o ECMWF esteja a prever o regresso do AA?



O padrao dominante nos ultimos 20 anos no Sul tem sido o dominio anticiclonico no Inverno, com quedas brutais na precipitacao para esta estacao, de 30 a 40 por cento. Se o padrao se repetir vamos ter anticiclone ate meados de Fevereiro ou Marco e depois uma Primavera chuvosa. A novidade este ano e a presenca do frio e sobretudo a queda das maximas, coisa cada vez mais rara no Sul. Mesmo agora esta metade do Inverno hidrologico feito e nem 50 mm cairam em muitos locais, quando a media para os tres meses andava perto dos 220 a 250 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Faro teve em Dezembro somente cerca de 12 mm, enquanto que este mês com a chuva de hoje leva cerca de 8 mm. 
Olhando aos próximos tempos será de assinalar que a hipótese de chover será bastante baixa por estas bandas e como se sabe ao contrário do Outono, os meses de Inverno são normalmente bastante idênticos.
Assim sendo pelo menos a sul espero mais um mês seco, será apenas mais um Inverno igual a tantos outros recentes. 
A minha dúvida reside na Primavera.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jan 2021 às 16:07)

Faro teve em Dezembro somente cerca de 12 mm, enquanto que este mês com a chuva de hoje leva cerca de 8 mm. 
Olhando aos próximos tempos será de assinalar que a hipótese de chover será bastante baixa por estas bandas e como se sabe ao contrário do Outono, os meses de Inverno são normalmente bastante idênticos.
Assim sendo pelo menos a sul espero mais um mês seco, será apenas mais um Inverno igual a tantos outros recentes. 
A minha dúvida reside na Primavera.


----------



## davidazevedo (8 Jan 2021 às 16:09)

jfo disse:


> Pelo que estou a ver o modelo GFS até mais generoso, já prevê precipitação em regiões próximas do litoral.


Sim tens razão. Mais próximo de Braga até
.....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 16:34)

davidazevedo disse:


> Sim tens razão. Mais próximo de Braga até
> .....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Onde vêm isso? As últimas saídas dos modelos afastaram uns km a precipitação do litoral pelo que vi


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Amanhã vai ser uma lotaria a neve no distrito de Santarém. A minha ida a Fátima já tinha ido por água a baixo a partir do momento em que os modelos afastaram a hipótese de os aguaceiros do mar entrarem no litoral. Mesmo assim aquela previsão de chuva do IPMA para Santarém deixa-me inquietante. A própria capital de distrito poderia ter uns flocos se lá chegassem os aguaceiros, ou não dada a fraca intensidade..

O IPMA está tão conservador nas previsões. Cota de 400/600 metros, chuva para Portalegre com temperaturas entre 2 e -1ºC e neve na previsão horária... até arrisco dizer que Évora vai ter um manto branco.


----------



## jfo (9 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

https://mkweather.com/2021/01/08/ag...ll-siberian-air-will-shift-above-europe-2021/


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Jan 2021 às 02:13)

*Pessoal de Lisboa, ainda há uma luz lá no fundo, pequena, mas acesa, ainda dá para ter em conta, vamos a ver, o GFS tem andado sempre a descontar, mas ainda deixou a base:






https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.78&lon=-9.39&lang=en&type=txt&units=m
Serra de Sintra, vamos ver no que pode vir, já me dava por contente ver flocos





Já o ECM coloca tais flocos a cair a partir do Leste de Lisboa, sim, seria apenas uns flocos, nada de mais, mas acho que já seria bom, é ver se vier*


----------



## TxMxR (9 Jan 2021 às 11:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Nos eventos anteriores o radar tem ficado "off". Ninguém me tira da cabeça que é PROPOSITADO, que algum(ns) mau(s) funcionário(s) do IPMA resolve "cortar" as pernas à comunidade amadora, como que o radar e a análise meteorológica fosse um FEUDO de uns quantos iluminados.*



Também já reparei.. hoje (falo por mim) é mais uma questão de curiosidade para ver se se pode esperar que caia alguma coisa ou não, mas é excepcionalmente irritante quando se tratam de situações com muita actividade convectiva que é quando o radar faz mais falta e mais falha... às vezes parece mesmo má vontade.


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

Boas. Faz amanhã 11 anos a última vez que vez que vi neve. Por coincidência hoje dia 9 voltei a ver uns flocos de neve . Pelo GFS, não deve dar para acumular como em 2010.


----------



## Nuage (9 Jan 2021 às 13:39)

Neva em Marvão


----------



## jfo (10 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...-winter-weather-europe-united-states-2021-fa/


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 16:41)

jfo disse:


> https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...-winter-weather-europe-united-states-2021-fa/



já à alguns dias que os modelos mostram anomalias de pressão positiva no polo norte nos próximos dias, parece estar querer formar-se uma siberiana


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2021 às 18:18)

Seria assim até final do mês:






Mesmo que não seja, é aproveitar o frio incomum:


----------



## Santofsky (10 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

cova beira disse:


> já à alguns dias que os modelos mostram anomalias de pressão positiva no polo norte nos próximos dias, parece estar querer formar-se uma siberiana



Quanto a essa suposta "nova siberiana" é melhor não ter expetativas. Porque depois da desilusão e do grande fiasco deste fim de semana para mim agora tudo é possível... Certezas só mesmo no próprio dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

Os modelos estão a prever qualquer coisa para a segunda quinzena do mês e isso já é visível nos ensembles. Uma cut-off, uma entrada de norte? Veremos!


----------



## jfo (10 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Uma semana de sofrimento para os amantes de neve, no entanto convém ressalvar os estragos que o nevão criou em Espanha.


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

Santofsky disse:


> Quanto a essa suposta "nova siberiana" é melhor não ter expetativas. Porque depois da desilusão e do grande fiasco deste fim de semana para mim agora tudo é possível... Certezas só mesmo no próprio dia.



fiasco foi a Filomena não ter entrado por Portugal, agora no fim de semana aquilo que se passou era o modelado, havia sempre a tenue possibilidade de haver surpresas e acabaram por acontecer por exemplo em Estremoz


----------



## cova beira (10 Jan 2021 às 19:24)

A formação de uma siberiana, que não parece tão evidente assim, nada tem a ver com a sua chegada a Portugal é um fenomeno à escala global, a malta tem de separar as àguas e perceber que nem todas as observações são sinais logo de neve em Portugal


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2021 às 21:03)

parece vir a formar-se de novo um potente bloqueio no atlântico mas até ver não está na posição mais favorável a portugal.


----------



## Santofsky (10 Jan 2021 às 21:52)

O facto é que já não se "fabricam" anos como 2009 e 2010, anos em que ocorreram os últimos nevões dignos desse nome abaixo da cota de 500 metros e com acumulação um pouco por todo o país. Hoje em dia, se querem ver neve a cair e a acumular, só mesmo acima dos 500 metros, abaixo dessa cota é para esquecer, aí se houver neve ela é só molhada para inglês ver e portanto sem acumulação, esteja a ISO -4 em altitude, esteja frio à superfície ou mesmo o IPMA preveja queda de neve à cota zero. Talvez lá para 2030 ou no dia de São Nunca volte a haver nevões com acumulação abaixo da cota 500 metros. E para isso acontecer terá que ser logo ao início da manhã, que é quando as temperaturas estão mais baixas.


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 09:20)

Dêem uma olhadela às atuais imagens de satélite. Espanha quase toda pintada de branco por completo e Portugal a chupar no dedo como sempre, apenas com uma pintinha branca a sinalizar a serra da Estrela, e que mal se nota.


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 09:47)

E não vale a pena vir cá com a desculpa do Atlântico, este não serve de desculpa para tudo. Entre as décadas de 40 e 70 do século passado praticamente nevava com acumulação todos os anos a cotas baixas um pouco por todo o país, e já nem falo da neve em Lisboa e no Algarve nas décadas de 40 e 50, locais onde até costumava nevar com relativa regularidade e hoje em dia é algo impensável. A partir das décadas de 80 e 90 os nevões com acumulação a cotas baixas no país começaram a escassear, ainda assim, nessas décadas houve nevões no país com relativa regularidade a essas cotas. Tudo piorou com a chegada do novo milénio. Desde 2000 para cá contam-se pelos dedos das mãos as vezes em que nevou com acumulação a cotas baixas. Tirando os anos de 2009 e 2010, este século XXI tem sido uma verdadeira sensaboria completa ao nível dos nevões com acumulação abaixo da cota dos 500 metros. E a tendência para os próximos anos, infelizmente, não é para melhorar, antes pelo contrário. Qualquer dia já nem a cotas abaixo de 1000 metros nevará, qualquer dia neve só mesmo na serra da Estrela. A culpa de tudo isto: *aquecimento global. *Não vale a pena vir cá com a desculpa do Atlântico, porque se fosse o Atlântico a causa da neve rarear em Portugal nunca na vida tínhamos nevões, muito menos em Lisboa e no Algarve, como os que houve nas décadas de 40 e 50. A culpa de tudo isto chama-se *aquecimento global, *com tendência a piorar ano após ano, década após década. Tenho dito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2021 às 09:55)

Santofsky disse:


> E não vale a pena vir cá com a desculpa do Atlântico, este não serve de desculpa para tudo. Entre as décadas de 40 e 70 do século passado praticamente nevava com acumulação todos os anos a cotas baixas um pouco por todo o país, e já nem falo da neve em Lisboa e no Algarve nas décadas de 40 e 50, locais onde até costumava nevar com relativa regularidade e hoje em dia é algo impensável. A partir das décadas de 80 e 90 os nevões com acumulação a cotas baixas no país começaram a escassear, ainda assim, nessas décadas houve nevões no país com relativa regularidade a essas cotas. Tudo piorou com a chegada do novo milénio. Desde 2000 para cá contam-se pelos dedos das mãos as vezes em que nevou com acumulação a cotas baixas. Tirando os anos de 2009 e 2010, este século XXI tem sido uma verdadeira sensaboria completa ao nível dos nevões com acumulação abaixo da cota dos 500 metros. E a tendência para os próximos anos, infelizmente, não é para melhorar, antes pelo contrário. Qualquer dia já nem a cotas abaixo de 1000 metros nevará, qualquer dia neve só mesmo na serra da Estrela. A culpa de tudo isto: *aquecimento global. *Não vale a pena vir cá com a desculpa do Atlântico, porque se fosse o Atlântico a causa da neve rarear em Portugal nunca na vida tínhamos nevões, muito menos em Lisboa e no Algarve, como os que houve nas décadas de 40 e 50. A culpa de tudo isto chama-se *aquecimento global, *com tendência a piorar ano após ano, década após década. Tenho dito.



O atlântico por si não é desculpa, mas o que se tem visto é que o anticiclone dos Açores está cada vez mais potente despistando deste canto a instabilidade. Se esse fortalecimento tem que ver unicamente com o aquecimento global, fica a questão....


----------



## dvieira (11 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Enquanto na Grécia temperaturas muito quentes para a época com recordes, certos sítios com 28 °C  o que levou pessoas á praia.


----------



## srr (11 Jan 2021 às 11:45)

Santofsky disse:


> Dêem uma olhadela às atuais imagens de satélite. Espanha quase toda pintada de branco por completo e Portugal a chupar no dedo como sempre, apenas com uma pintinha branca a sinalizar a serra da Estrela, e que mal se nota.


Qual o melhor link, para ver essa imagem ?
no ipma não é nitida.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2021 às 12:08)

https://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual

Neve, a vermelho:







Mais logo a cores e com boa definição (à esquerda escolher Aqua, Terra, SNPP ou N20)  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 12:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O atlântico por si não é desculpa, mas o que se tem visto é que o anticiclone dos Açores está cada vez mais potente despistando deste canto a instabilidade. Se esse fortalecimento tem que ver unicamente com o aquecimento global, fica a questão....



Sim, a ausência de instabilidade no nosso país também se deve ao monstro do anticiclone dos Açores, que está cada vez mais potente e afasta tudo o que é instabilidade do nosso canto (neve, chuva, trovoada...). Agora se esse fortalecimento do monstro do anticiclone está de alguma forma relacionada com o aquecimento global, acho que sim, pode haver relação... 



dvieira disse:


> Enquanto na Grécia temperaturas muito quentes para a época com recordes, certos sítios com 28 °C  o que levou pessoas á praia.



Incrível e inacreditável. Quase 30°C em pleno janeiro, naquele que é o mês mais frio, e em pleno inverno. Enquanto a Espanha vive nevões históricos e temperaturas de -10°C, a Grécia está com temperaturas absolutamente absurdas para altura do ano. Penso que aqui em Portugal nunca se atingiram temperaturas deste calibre em janeiro, nem mesmo no Alentejo, mas pelo andar da carruagem não deverá faltar muito para que isso aconteça... Se isto não é derivado do aquecimento global, então o que será???



srr disse:


> Qual o melhor link, para ver essa imagem ?
> no ipma não é nitida.



Vais ao Sat24.com. Aparece-te o mapa europeu e nesse mapa clicas na península ibérica.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Santofsky disse:


> E não vale a pena vir cá com a desculpa do Atlântico, este não serve de desculpa para tudo.



Serve sim, o problema é de facto o Atlântico. Se tivéssemos uma fonte de humidade menos quente nas proximidades (como têm Espanha, Itália e Grécia) teríamos mais neve a cotas baixas. O Atlântico até na Noruega estraga alguns nevões a cotas baixas.



Santofsky disse:


> Entre as décadas de 40 e 70 do século passado praticamente nevava com acumulação todos os anos a cotas baixas um pouco por todo o país, e já nem falo da neve em Lisboa e no Algarve nas décadas de 40 e 50, locais onde até costumava nevar com relativa regularidade e hoje em dia é algo impensável.



Regularidade é 3 vezes em 30 anos? Porque desde 1940 nevou em Lisboa em 4 invernos: 1945, 1947 1954 e 2006 (esta sem acumulação).



Santofsky disse:


> Tirando os anos de 2009 e 2010, este século XXI tem sido uma verdadeira sensaboria completa ao nível dos nevões com acumulação abaixo da cota dos 500 metros.



2006, que é o melhor exemplo... Este ano já tivemos acumulação em Estremoz, por exemplo, que fica abaixo da cota 500.



Santofsky disse:


> Sim, a ausência de instabilidade no nosso país também se deve ao monstro do anticiclone dos Açores, que está cada vez mais potente e afasta tudo o que é instabilidade do nosso canto (neve, chuva, trovoada...). Agora se esse fortalecimento do monstro do anticiclone está de alguma forma relacionada com o aquecimento global, acho que sim, pode haver relação...



Por acaso a maior ajuda a que tenhamos entradas frias de qualidade é o Anticiclone dos Açores estar forte, mas bem posicionado, como está a acontecer este inverno.



Santofsky disse:


> Incrível e inacreditável. Quase 30°C em pleno janeiro, naquele que é o mês mais frio, e em pleno inverno. Enquanto a Espanha vive nevões históricos e temperaturas de -10°C, a Grécia está com temperaturas absolutamente absurdas para altura do ano.



Sol na eira e chuva no nabal. Para haver descargas frias a baixas latitudes tem que haver entrada de ar quente nos pólos. O ar quente não chega lá sem passar por algum local a baixas latitudes. O que caracteriza estes invernos "bons" em alguns locais, é a existência de invernos "péssimos" noutros.



Santofsky disse:


> Dêem uma olhadela às atuais imagens de satélite. Espanha quase toda pintada de branco por completo e Portugal a chupar no dedo como sempre, apenas com uma pintinha branca a sinalizar a serra da Estrela, e que mal se nota.



Há mais neve em Portugal do que a imagem de satélite mostra, acho que o vento estragou muito a "pintura de branco" em Portugal, uma vez que nada se acumulou na vegetação. De qualquer modo, é obviamente incomparável o que se passou em Espanha...


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

David sf disse:


> Por acaso a maior ajuda a que tenhamos entradas frias de qualidade é o Anticiclone dos Açores estar forte, mas bem posicionado, como está a acontecer este inverno.



É importante ter um anticiclone potente para gerar uma situação de bloqueio na zona da Escandinávia e a trazer até nós frio seco, mas é esta mesma potência que extermina muitas depressões da nossa costa que poderiam gerar neve a cotas mais baixas em conjugação com o dito ar frio seco.

Para mim esta sinóptica é uma das mais interessante se esta abundância de instabilidade não trouxer até nós massas de ar excessivamente húmidas e mais amenas, mas isto só é possível com um AA mais débil às nossas latitudes. Não quero com isto dizer que seja a única opção para termos neve a cotas baixas com acumulação, mas ainda recentemente vimos para onde é que a depressão preferiu fazer o seu caminho.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 14:12)

Orion disse:


> https://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual
> 
> Neve, a vermelho:
> 
> ...



A imagem no visível do Terra  hoje às 11h19, resolução 125 m:






Imagem sem etiquetas e fronteiras aqui.

Península Ibérica aqui.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não quero com isto dizer que seja a única opção para termos neve a cotas baixas com acumulação, mas ainda recentemente vimos para onde é que a depressão preferiu fazer o seu caminho.



Passou a Sul do Algarve. A culpa não foi do Anticiclone no Atlântico, que estava a Noroeste dos Açores e permitiu até que entrasse a cut-off que provocou a neve no Alentejo. Simplesmente é um percurso mais comum para as depressões vindas da Madeira, não havendo bloqueio na zona de França. Mesmo em situações mais tropicais o que é mais comum é que a zona de Huelva e Cadiz levem a maior parte da precipitação, os algarvios estão sempre a queixar-se disso...


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 15:25)

David sf disse:


> Serve sim, o problema é de facto o Atlântico. Se tivéssemos uma fonte de humidade menos quente nas proximidades (*como têm Espanha*, Itália e Grécia) teríamos mais neve a cotas baixas. O Atlântico até na Noruega estraga alguns nevões a cotas baixas.



A Espanha é também em parte influenciada pelo Atlântico, sobretudo a Galiza, a costa Norte e parte da Andaluzia ocidental. Mas de facto não é só o Atlântico a desculpa para tudo. Então como ocorreram os grandes nevões no nosso país nas décadas de 40 e 50?



David sf disse:


> Por acaso a maior ajuda a que tenhamos entradas frias de qualidade é o Anticiclone dos Açores estar forte, *mas bem posicionado, como está a acontecer este inverno.*



Pois, mas a forma como o anticiclone se posiciona também mata ou desvia depressões como a Filomena em que foi tudo para Espanha.



David sf disse:


> Sol na eira e chuva no nabal. Para haver descargas frias a baixas latitudes tem que haver entrada de ar quente nos pólos. O ar quente não chega lá sem passar por algum local a baixas latitudes. *O que caracteriza estes invernos "bons" em alguns locais, é a existência de invernos "péssimos" noutros.*



O Inverno passado toda a Europa foi assolada por "ar quente", não foi só a península ibérica. Foi o inverno mais quente de sempre na Europa, tal como em Portugal.



David sf disse:


> Há mais neve em Portugal do que a imagem de satélite mostra, acho que o vento estragou muito a "pintura de branco" em Portugal, uma vez que nada se acumulou na vegetação. *De qualquer modo, é obviamente incomparável o que se passou em Espanha...*



Porque a Filomena resolveu deslocar-se uns 300 km para leste. Se tivesse ficado 300 km a oeste do sítio onde ficou teríamos tido o maior nevão de sempre no nosso país.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

Santofsky disse:


> A Espanha é também em parte influenciada pelo Atlântico, sobretudo a Galiza, a costa Norte e parte da Andaluzia ocidental.



Curiosamente, ou não, as duas regiões do país onde é mais rara a ocorrência de neve a cotas baixas.



Santofsky disse:


> Pois, mas também mata ou desvia depressões como a Filomena em que foi tudo para Espanha.



O trajecto da Filomena não tem nada a ver com o Anticiclone dos Açores que, como já referi, até permitiu a entrada de uma depressão vinda de Nordeste entre o seu bordo Sul e a Filomena.



Santofsky disse:


> O Inverno passado toda a Europa foi assolada por "ar quente", não foi só a península ibérica.



Certo, mas o ano passado a circulação foi totalmente zonal, com uma forte corrente de Oeste e índice NAO extremamente positivo. Mas não houve certamente registos da ordem desses que ocorreram na Grécia. Foi um inverno ameno em toda a Europa, não quente.



Santofsky disse:


> Porque a Filomena resolveu deslocar-se uns 300 km para leste. Se tivesse ficado 300 km a oeste do sítio onde ficou teríamos tido o maior nevão de sempre no nosso país.



Provavelmente não teria sido tanto como em Madrid. A posição de Madrid, rodeada de montanhas nos 1º e 4º quadrantes, deixa a capital espanhola quase sempre a "seco" na maior parte da entradas frias (de quadrante Norte) mas favorece-a muito nestas entradas de Sul. Uma grande quantidade de humidade terá ficado retida pelo sistema central e foi o que originou os enormes acumulados na região de Madrid. Provavelmente, se a Filomena tivesse passado 300km a Oeste, não teria nevado no Alentejo (não havia ar frio suficiente instalado, basta ver que o que precipitou na tarde 6ª feira na zona raiana foi totalmente líquido, mesmo com a Filomena mais a Este, metendo muito menos ar quente e humidade do que faria caso tivesse passado a Oeste). Teria havido um excelente evento no Interior Norte e Centro, a cotas médias, apenas.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2021 às 15:43)




----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 16:04)

David sf disse:


> Regularidade é 3 vezes em 30 anos? Porque desde 1940 nevou em Lisboa em 4 invernos: 1945, 1947 1954 e 2006 (esta sem acumulação).


Nevou também em 2007, e creio que no inverno 1944-45 nevou múltiplas vezes em Lisboa


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

David sf disse:


> Provavelmente não teria sido tanto como em Madrid. A posição de Madrid, rodeada de montanhas nos 1º e 4º quadrantes, deixa a capital espanhola quase sempre a "seco" na maior parte da entradas frias (de quadrante Norte) mas favorece-a muito nestas entradas de Sul. Uma grande quantidade de humidade terá ficado retida pelo sistema central e foi o que originou os enormes acumulados na região de Madrid. Provavelmente, se a Filomena tivesse passado 300km a Oeste, não teria nevado no Alentejo (não havia ar frio suficiente instalado, basta ver que o que precipitou na tarde 6ª feira na zona raiana foi totalmente líquido, mesmo com a Filomena mais a Este, metendo muito menos ar quente e humidade do que faria caso tivesse passado a Oeste). *Teria havido um excelente evento no Interior Norte e Centro, a cotas médias, apenas.*



Depende muito da hora a que a depressão atingisse o nosso território. Se a Filomena entrasse no nosso território logo ao início da manhã (que é quando as temperaturas estão mais baixas), como aconteceu por exemplo naquele evento de 10 de janeiro de 2010, certamente teríamos tido grandes nevões a cotas baixas favorecidas em entradas de sul um pouco por todo o país, até à beira-mar nevaria. E uns dias depois, a tal depressão vinda de nordeste que originou a queda de neve no fim de semana daria ainda mais espetáculo, com esse nevão a sobrepor-se ao outro que teria caído uns dias antes. Ou seja, uma sinóptica a fazer lembrar aqueles eventos que ocorreram em fevereiro de 1983 ou janeiro de 1987.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2021 às 16:42)

> Segundo Jorge Miguel Miranda, a infraestrutura já está "operacional" e "a fornecer dados de forma contínua".



Inaugurado a 12 de Setembro. 

Indisponível a quem o pagou a 11 de Janeiro.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2021 às 16:44)

Santofsky disse:


> Depende muito da hora a que a depressão atingisse o nosso território. Se a Filomena entrasse no nosso território logo ao início da manhã (que é quando as temperaturas estão mais baixas), como aconteceu por exemplo naquele evento de 10 de janeiro de 2010, certamente teríamos tido grandes nevões a cotas baixas favorecidas em entradas de sul um pouco por todo o país, até à beira-mar nevaria. E uns dias depois, a tal depressão vinda de nordeste que originou a queda de neve no fim de semana daria ainda mais espetáculo, com esse nevão a sobrepor-se ao outro que teria caído uns dias antes. Ou seja, uma sinóptica a fazer lembrar aqueles eventos que ocorreram em fevereiro de 1983 ou janeiro de 1987.



Em 2010 entrou às 6 da manhã em Portel. A temperatura sempre a rondar os 1/2ºC, nunca passou de água-neve. Nas entradas de Sul muito raramente neva ao nível do mar, pelo menos com quantidade e condições de baixa humidade que permita acumulação. Em 2010 caíram uns farrapos pelo Porto mas não acumulou nada. Em Lisboa apenas choveu.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2021 às 16:55)

O IPMA ja devia ter elevado o aviso para laranja


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

David sf disse:


> Em 2010 entrou às 6 da manhã em Portel. A temperatura sempre a rondar os 1/2ºC, nunca passou de água-neve. Nas entradas de Sul muito raramente neva ao nível do mar, pelo menos com quantidade e condições de baixa humidade que permita acumulação. Em 2010 caíram uns farrapos pelo Porto mas não acumulou nada. Em Lisboa apenas choveu.



Poderia não acumular nada à cota zero no litoral mas seguramente acumularia acima de 300 metros no mínimo. No interior nem se falaria... De seguida a depressão deslocava-se para o interior da península, mantendo a circulação de ar frio continental sobre Portugal e... O que poderia dar esperança de nevar à beira-mar era nos dias seguintes com a tal nova depressão de nordeste que se estabeleceria no norte da península, o que iria gerar um fluxo de norte/noroeste sobretudo nas regiões do litoral e que conjugado com o ar frio continental originaria queda de neve ao nível do mar. Foi assim que aconteceu em fevereiro de 1983 e janeiro de 1987.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

David sf disse:


> Passou a Sul do Algarve. A culpa não foi do Anticiclone no Atlântico, que estava a Noroeste dos Açores e permitiu até que entrasse a cut-off que provocou a neve no Alentejo. Simplesmente é um percurso mais comum para as depressões vindas da Madeira, não havendo bloqueio na zona de França. Mesmo em situações mais tropicais o que é mais comum é que a zona de Huelva e Cadiz levem a maior parte da precipitação, os algarvios estão sempre a queixar-se disso...



Nem sempre passam a Sul. Nos anos 70, 80 e 90 passavam muitas pelo Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Nas duas ultimas decadas e que andam a fugir demasiado, com excepcao de 2009-2010. E verdade que em determinadas sinopticas a orientacao dos relevos, Serra algarvia, Morena e de Cadis favorece a entrada das depressoes pelo vale do Guadalquivir. Mas havia outras que se posicionavam a Oeste de Lisboa ou sudoeste de Sagres, e que Sao cada vez mais raras. Dai, por exemplo, a seca cronica no Vale do Sado e planicies de Castro Verde.


----------



## Mr.Jones (11 Jan 2021 às 17:38)

Tantas lamentações.... meu Deus 
1 post de seguimento meteorológico, 10 posts de pessoal a chorar porque a neve foi toda para Espanha 
Nevou no Alentejo... o que é rarissimo... mesmo assim o pessoal não ficou satisfeito porque Lisboa não teve um nevão como Madrid?!


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Tantas lamentações.... meu Deus
> 1 post de seguimento meteorológico, 10 posts de pessoal a chorar porque a neve foi toda para Espanha
> Nevou no Alentejo... o que é rarissimo... mesmo assim o pessoal não ficou satisfeito porque Lisboa não teve um nevão como Madrid?!



Este é o único tópico do MeteoPT em que ainda (alguma) meteo lamentação e meteo azia é permitida.


----------



## Mr.Jones (11 Jan 2021 às 17:50)

MSantos disse:


> Este é o único tópico do MeteoPT em que ainda (alguma) meteo lamentação e meteo azia é permitida.


Compreendo... mas então quando não vai haver lamentações/azia? Quando o país ficar coberto por 50 cms de neve de norte a sul? 

ou o pessoal vai aziar porque Espanha teve 55cm em alguns locais?


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2021 às 17:52)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Compreendo... mas então quando não vai haver lamentações/azia? Quando o país ficar coberto por 50 cms de neve de norte a sul?



Se isso acontecer ia lamentar-se que era neve a mais! O tuga é chorão por natureza e nunca está contente.


----------



## Mr.Jones (11 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

MSantos disse:


> Se isso acontecer ia lamentar-se que era neve a mais! O tuga é chorão por natureza e nunca está contente.


 Ahaha ok ok, esclarecido


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2021 às 17:57)

MSantos disse:


> Se isso acontecer ia lamentar-se que era neve a mais! O tuga é chorão por natureza e nunca está contente.



Choram muito quando as coisas passam no quintal do vizinho, quando passam pelo nosso quintal ficam logo todos borrados. 

A depressão Filomena atingiu a Costa Marroquina até Agadir com muita chuva e tal como, no Algarve, Marrocos atravessa uma seca de 3 anos, tal como refere a notícia que coloquei no Seguimento África 2021.


----------



## Santofsky (11 Jan 2021 às 18:48)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Tantas lamentações.... meu Deus
> 1 post de seguimento meteorológico, 10 posts de pessoal a chorar porque a neve foi toda para Espanha
> Nevou no Alentejo... o que é rarissimo... mesmo assim o pessoal não ficou satisfeito porque Lisboa não teve um nevão como Madrid?!



Ninguém está pedir 50 cm de neve... Eu já ficava satisfeito com 1 cm, ao menos poderia dizer que tinha nevado com acumulação, algo que neste século praticamente só aconteceu em 2009 e 2010...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Pois eu não crio ilusões de coisas cuja probabilidade é quase nula. Não percebo tb a choradeira quando aquilo que nevou se calhar até foi mais do que estava previsto pelos modelos. 
Também vejo pelos modelos que dificilmente chove algo de jeito este mês, e que também Dezembro foi assim.
A sul diz a história que quando Dezembro e Janeiro são assim a sul dificilmente muda em Fevereiro!


----------



## cova beira (11 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

conheci alguém que dizia que os "antigos" do dia 24 para 25 de Dezembro à meia noite vinham à rua ver de que lado vinha o vento, se viesse de leste era sinal de pouca agua para o resto do inverno portanto preparem-se malta o ano passado aconteceu e este ano penso que também, estou a referir-me a uma região da beira litoral


----------



## cova beira (11 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

Em espanha são esperadas minimas entre -15 a -20 nalgumas zonas da Castilha la Mancha devido ao nevão, os arredores de Madrid tem aviso por -10


----------



## Tonton (12 Jan 2021 às 02:14)

O "Expresso Siberiano".................


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

Para quem não gosta do frio, não falta assim tanto para o Verão


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2021 às 10:30)

-21ºC numa cidade como Teruel já não tem nada a ver com -30ºC num buraco desabitado. É mesmo uma situação muito extrema, provavelmente inédita nas últimas décadas...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 11:52)




----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 12:04)




----------



## Santofsky (12 Jan 2021 às 12:52)

E parece que vamos dizer _bye-bye _ao frio a partir de dia 15... A meu ver o pior do frio já passou, ainda poderá vir mais algum frio até ao fim do inverno mas não será nada de especial... O GFS mete uma entrada fria lá para o dia 20/21 mas não é uma entrada continental, é apenas uma entrada marítima... Nem com entradas siberianas consegue nevar algo de jeito, nem acumulações nem nada, quanto mais com entradas de noroeste... E se calhar com um jeitinho até essa entrada é retirada das runs para meter o anticiclone no seu lugar. Enfim já não espero nada demais neste inverno... até porque depois vem fevereiro e com ele começam a chegar os primeiros 20/25°C do ano... é tão certinho como o Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa ser novamente reeleito!!!
Quanto à neve, é tal e qual como o Sporting ser campeão (apenas uma comparação), para o ano é que é!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2021 às 13:06)

Santofsky disse:


> E parece que vamos dizer _bye-bye _ao frio a partir de dia 15... A meu ver o pior do frio já passou, ainda poderá vir mais algum frio até ao fim do inverno mas não será nada de especial...


Como é que consegues afirmar isso com quase dois meses e meio de inverno pela frente?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

Santofsky disse:


> E parece que vamos dizer _bye-bye _ao frio a partir de dia 15... A meu ver o pior do frio já passou, ainda poderá vir mais algum frio até ao fim do inverno mas não será nada de especial... O GFS mete uma entrada fria lá para o dia 20/21 mas não é uma entrada continental, é apenas uma entrada marítima... Nem com entradas siberianas consegue nevar algo de jeito, nem acumulações nem nada, quanto mais com entradas de noroeste... E se calhar com um jeitinho até essa entrada é retirada das runs para meter o anticiclone no seu lugar. Enfim já não espero nada demais neste inverno... até porque depois vem fevereiro e com ele começam a chegar os primeiros 20/25°C do ano... é tão certinho como o Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa ser novamente reeleito!!!
> Quanto à neve, é tal e qual como o Sporting ser campeão (apenas uma comparação), para o ano é que é!!!


Quem ler isto nunca advinharia que a primeira metade do mês teve anomalias negativas constantes... Mas agora ou temos mínimas de -8 ºC todos os dias ou o inverno não vale nada?  É perfeitamente normal que a temperatura suba um pouco, não 
Esse comentário dos 25 ºC em fevereiro então, é só queixume sem lógica nenhuma


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2021 às 13:38)

Santofsky disse:


> E parece que vamos dizer _bye-bye _ao frio a partir de dia 15... A meu ver o pior do frio já passou, ainda poderá vir mais algum frio até ao fim do inverno mas não será nada de especial... O GFS mete uma entrada fria lá para o dia 20/21 mas não é uma entrada continental, é apenas uma entrada marítima... Nem com entradas siberianas consegue nevar algo de jeito, nem acumulações nem nada, quanto mais com entradas de noroeste... E se calhar com um jeitinho até essa entrada é retirada das runs para meter o anticiclone no seu lugar. Enfim já não espero nada demais neste inverno... até porque depois vem fevereiro e com ele começam a chegar os primeiros 20/25°C do ano... é tão certinho como o Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa ser novamente reeleito!!!
> Quanto à neve, é tal e qual como o Sporting ser campeão (apenas uma comparação), para o ano é que é!!!



O mês ideal para siberianas costuma ser fevereiro. Com o padrão actual é muito possível que o inverno ainda esteja a meio.
A última siberiana que nos atingiu foi no último dia de fevereiro de 2017. Como só atingiu o Norte do país, foi aí que nevou.


----------



## Santofsky (12 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como é que consegues afirmar isso com quase dois meses e meio de inverno pela frente?



Afirmo pelas últimas runs do GFS até às 384 horas (a ISO zero quase nem nos toca, com exceção de alguns dias) e pelo historial dos fevereiros dos últimos anos... Posso estar enganado, nunca se sabe, mas é esse o meu feeling... 



N_Fig disse:


> Quem ler isto nunca advinharia que a primeira metade do mês teve anomalias negativas constantes... Mas agora ou temos mínimas de -8 ºC todos os dias ou o inverno não vale nada?  É perfeitamente normal que a temperatura suba um pouco, não
> Esse comentário dos 25 ºC em fevereiro então, é só queixume sem lógica nenhuma



O problema é que nos próximos dias vamos passar de mínimas de -8°C para mínimas superiores a 5°C (sobe quase 15°C...), até mesmo quase a roçar os 10°C e máximas a roçar os 20°C no sul do país, e sim aposto na boa que em fevereiro teremos novamente as primeiras máximas do ano de 20/25°C um pouco por todo o país, basta olhar para os últimos fevereiros e particularmente os de 2019 e 2020, extremamente quentes e com máximas inclusivamente a ultrapassar os 25°C nalguns locais...



David sf disse:


> O mês ideal para siberianas costuma ser fevereiro. Com o padrão actual é muito possível que o inverno ainda esteja a meio.
> A última siberiana que nos atingiu foi no último dia de fevereiro de 2017. Como só atingiu o Norte do país, foi aí que nevou.



Querias dizer fevereiro de 2018, quando houve todo aquele freezing rain e neve intensa no interior norte e centro. Veremos se haverá mais alguma siberiana a atingir o país, mas pelas últimas saídas do GFS até às 384 horas e pelos fevereiros dos últimos anos...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 14:58)

Santofsky disse:


> O problema é que nos próximos dias vamos passar de mínimas de -8°C para mínimas superiores a 5°C (sobe quase 15°C...), até mesmo quase a roçar os 10°C e máximas a roçar os 20°C no sul do país, e sim aposto na boa que em fevereiro teremos novamente as primeiras máximas do ano de 20/25°C um pouco por todo o país, basta olhar para os últimos fevereiros e particularmente os de 2019 e 2020, extremamente quentes e com máximas inclusivamente a ultrapassar os 25°C nalguns locais...


Onde é que há subidas dessas? Bragança, por exemplo, no limite da previsão a 10 dias passa para mínimas de 2 ºC, Lisboa para mínimas de 9 ºC - em ambos os casos, um pouco acima do normal, mas normal quando há precipitação prevista
Fevereiro é dos meses que menos aqueceu nesta década, o do ano passado foi a exceção e não a regra


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2021 às 15:00)

Santofsky disse:


> Querias dizer fevereiro de 2018, quando houve todo aquele freezing rain e neve intensa no interior norte e centro. Veremos se haverá mais alguma siberiana a atingir o país, mas pelas últimas saídas do GFS até às 384 horas e pelos fevereiros dos últimos anos...



A 384 horas, e mesmo assumindo que a essa distância temporal isso tem alguma validade, continua um padrão bastante frio na Europa, qualquer bloqueio no Atlântico e mete-se cá o frio em 2 ou 3 dias. E a 384 horas ainda estaremos em janeiro.
A avaliar pelos últimos fevereiros, tens sempre que considerar o de 2018, em que tivemos a última siberiana a atingir-nos. A penúltima siberiana atingiu-nos no início de fevereiro de 2012. Não me recordo de nenhuma entrada siberiana que nos tenha atingido fora de fevereiro ou março na última década...


----------



## Santofsky (12 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

Uma sinóptica que já não acontece também há muito tempo são aqueles depressões que descem do sul da Islândia em direção ao nosso país e que devido ao seu trajeto faz baixar muito as temperaturas, em especial as máximas que normalmente se situam quase 10°C abaixo da média neste tipo de padrão. A última vez que isso aconteceu foi no final de outubro de 2018, quando houve aquela entrada ártica que fez descer imenso as temperaturas para máximas de 10-12°C (máximas normais de dezembro e janeiro) depois de dias e semanas consecutivos com máximas iguais ou superiores a 25°C, o que fez com que o mês acabasse com valores próximos dos normais. Foram inclusivamente ultrapassados os menores valores da temperatura máxima para outubro registados anteriormente em Lisboa, no Alentejo e pontos do norte e centro do país. No mesmo ano houve também uma sinóptica parecida no início de junho (Lisboa nessa altura registou máximas de 17°C e só no sul do país é que as máximas ultrapassavam os 20°C), mas a mais mediática foi aquela que ocorreu em meados de agosto de 2006 (em pleno Verão!!!), que fez as máximas baixarem de mais de 30°C para 17-18°C em apenas dois dias, ou seja uma descida de quase 15°C, passando diretamente de temperaturas de agosto para quase temperaturas de novembro sem passar por setembro e outubro!!! Se este padrão ocorresse nesta altura de certeza que daria belos nevões a cotas baixas sobretudo no interior norte e centro, e é uma pena que já não ocorra há muito tempo...


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma sinóptica que já não acontece também há muito tempo são aqueles depressões que descem do sul da Islândia em direção ao nosso país e que devido ao seu trajeto faz baixar muito as temperaturas, em especial as máximas que normalmente se situam quase 10°C abaixo da média neste tipo de padrão. A última vez que isso aconteceu foi no final de outubro de 2018, quando houve aquela entrada ártica que fez descer imenso as temperaturas para máximas de 10-12°C (máximas normais de dezembro e janeiro) depois de dias e semanas consecutivos com máximas iguais ou superiores a 25°C, o que fez com que o mês acabasse com valores próximos dos normais. Foram inclusivamente ultrapassados os menores valores da temperatura máxima para outubro registados anteriormente em Lisboa, no Alentejo e pontos do norte e centro do país. No mesmo ano houve também uma sinóptica parecida no início de junho (Lisboa nessa altura registou máximas de 17°C e só no sul do país é que as máximas ultrapassavam os 20°C), mas a mais mediática foi aquela que ocorreu em meados de agosto de 2006 (em pleno Verão!!!), que fez as máximas baixarem de mais de 30°C para 17-18°C em apenas dois dias, ou seja uma descida de quase 15°C, passando diretamente de temperaturas de agosto para quase temperaturas de novembro sem passar por setembro e outubro!!! Se este padrão ocorresse nesta altura de certeza que daria belos nevões a cotas baixas sobretudo no interior norte e centro, e é uma pena que já não ocorra há muito tempo...



Algo como isto?


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2021 às 18:56)

Santofsky disse:


> E parece que vamos dizer _bye-bye _ao frio a partir de dia 15... A meu ver o pior do frio já passou, ainda poderá vir mais algum frio até ao fim do inverno mas não será nada de especial... O GFS mete uma entrada fria lá para o dia 20/21 mas não é uma entrada continental, é apenas uma entrada marítima... Nem com entradas siberianas consegue nevar algo de jeito, nem acumulações nem nada, quanto mais com entradas de noroeste... E se calhar com um jeitinho até essa entrada é retirada das runs para meter o anticiclone no seu lugar. Enfim já não espero nada demais neste inverno... até porque depois vem fevereiro e com ele começam a chegar os primeiros 20/25°C do ano... é tão certinho como o Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa ser novamente reeleito!!!
> Quanto à neve, é tal e qual como o Sporting ser campeão (apenas uma comparação), para o ano é que é!!!





David sf disse:


> A 384 horas, e mesmo assumindo que a essa distância temporal isso tem alguma validade, continua um padrão bastante frio na Europa, qualquer bloqueio no Atlântico e mete-se cá o frio em 2 ou 3 dias. E a 384 horas ainda estaremos em janeiro.
> A avaliar pelos últimos fevereiros, tens sempre que considerar o de 2018, em que tivemos a última siberiana a atingir-nos. A penúltima siberiana atingiu-nos no início de fevereiro de 2012. Não me recordo de nenhuma entrada siberiana que nos tenha atingido fora de fevereiro ou março na última década...



Para além disso, não esquecer que estamos perante o início de um SSW. Estes fenómenos propagando os seus efeitos à troposfera são literalmente imprevisíveis e regra geral acarretam uma incerteza modelística brutal. Tanto nos poderão trazer frio seco, neve a cotas baixas ou um simples fluxo zonal com muita precipitação associada. Concordo plenamente com o David sf  que é muito cedo para matar o inverno.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 19:06)

Antigamente os modelos eram mais ou menos assim...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

Santofsky disse:


> O problema é que nos próximos dias vamos passar de mínimas de -8°C para mínimas superiores a 5°C (sobe quase 15°C...), até mesmo quase a roçar os 10°C e máximas a roçar os 20°C no sul do país, e sim aposto na boa que em fevereiro teremos novamente as primeiras máximas do ano de 20/25°C um pouco por todo o país, basta olhar para os últimos fevereiros e particularmente os de 2019 e 2020, extremamente quentes e com máximas inclusivamente a ultrapassar os 25°C nalguns locais...


Essas temperaturas a que te estás a referir, principalmente no que diz respeito ás mínimas, estão previstas para Lisboa, mas que eu saiba Portugal não é só Lisboa. Lisboa não chegou aos -8ºC, portanto, não sei porque é que disseste "vamos passar de mínimas de -8ºC para mínimas superiores a 5ºC". Vai haver uma subida generalizada das temperaturas, sim, mas não vai ser de 15ºC em lado nenhum. Acho que já está na altura das temperaturas voltarem um pouco ao normal. Estamos desde o final de dezembro com temperaturas bastante baixas e o que é demais também tem consequências. Não sei de que zona és, mas aqui na minha zona, há árvores e plantações estragadas devido ás geadas agressivas.
O inverno ainda nem há 1 mês começou e já o estás a matar só porque não neva a cotas baixas basicamente. Até parece que é uma coisa muito normal por cá.
Este fim de semana só criou expetativas quem quis, porque a meu ver nevou onde estava previsto nevar. Talvez em certas zonas do interior Norte e Centro tenha nevado menos do que o previsto, mas acontece.
Quanto a fevereiro, ainda falta e não é por ter tido as temperaturas que teve no ano passado que tal cenário se volte a repetir novamente este ano. É uma hipótese, mas não vale a pena andar com apostas porque o que tiver de ser, será.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

Orion disse:


> Antigamente os modelos eram mais ou menos isto...



Que grande barafunda!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Orion disse:


> Antigamente os modelos eram mais ou menos assim...


Isso é algum erro do modelo?!


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso é algum erro do modelo?!



Cenário mínimo, deve ser uma carta a mostrar a pressão mais baixa prevista dentro de todos os membros do ensemble, para cada ponto da malha do modelo. Julgo eu...


----------



## Santofsky (12 Jan 2021 às 20:07)

David sf disse:


> Algo como isto?



Essa sinóptica não é bem igual à que mencionei anteriormente, estou a falar de depressões provenientes de latitudes ainda mais setentrionais do que a Dora, centradas junto à Islândia e que fazem descer imenso as temperaturas, em que as máximas quedam quase 10°C abaixo do normal. Foi o que aconteceu pela última vez entre os dias 29 e 31 de outubro de 2018, tendo sido atingidos nesses dias novos mínimos da temperatura máxima para um mês de outubro em Lisboa, no Alentejo e pontos do norte e centro.
Aquando da Dora as temperaturas máximas também foram baixas, mas os valores registados só foram 4-5°C abaixo do normal. Se a Dora tivesse provido de latitudes mais elevadas não teria só nevado acima dos 600 metros, como também a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Cenário mínimo, deve ser uma carta a mostrar a pressão mais baixa prevista dentro de todos os membros do ensemble, para cada ponto da malha do modelo. Julgo eu...


Não conhecia essa função, obrigado!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 20:12)

Santofsky disse:


> Essa sinóptica não é bem igual à que mencionei anteriormente, estou a falar de depressões provenientes de latitudes ainda mais setentrionais do que a Dora, centradas junto à Islândia e que fazem descer imenso as temperaturas, em que as máximas quedam quase 10°C abaixo do normal. Foi o que aconteceu pela última vez entre os dias 29 e 31 de outubro de 2018, tendo sido atingidos nesses dias novos mínimos da temperatura máxima para um mês de outubro em Lisboa, no Alentejo e pontos do norte e centro.
> Aquando da Dora as temperaturas máximas também foram baixas, mas os valores registados só foram 4-5°C abaixo do normal. Se a Dora tivesse provido de latitudes mais elevadas não teria só nevado acima dos 600 metros, como também a cotas mais baixas.


Não me lembro qual foi a sinótica, mas no fim de março deste ano tivemos máximas 10 ºC abaixo do normal em parte do território


----------



## Santofsky (12 Jan 2021 às 20:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Não me lembro qual foi a sinótica, mas no fim de março deste ano tivemos máximas 10 ºC abaixo do normal em parte do território



O que aconteceu no final de março de 2020 foi uma entrada bastante fria de nordeste, uma espécie de siberiana, e uma depressão vinda de sul, que deu origem a neve no interior norte e centro, parecida com a Filomena (com a diferença de que passou pelo nosso território) ou mesmo com aquela de 29 de janeiro de 2006 que deu origem à neve em Lisboa. Nos dias 30 e 31 de março as máximas situaram-se no geral entre 6 a 7°C abaixo do normal, podendo a anomalia negativa ter sido ainda maior nalguns locais, consoante a média desses mesmos...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Não conhecia essa função, obrigado!



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=33&ech=0&mode=0&carte=0

No Verão ainda aparecem 50º, anticiclones com >1060 hPa e furacões cat. 6


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2021 às 22:59)

Em perspectiva um final de janeiro bem chuvoso...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (13 Jan 2021 às 10:58)

Não quero estar sempre a cismar a mesma coisa e a bater na mesma tecla, mas... as últimas saídas do GFS são cada uma piores do que a outra. Até a entrada fria marítima que estava prevista para o início da última década já foi ao ar como eu suspeitava... Começo a ter cada vez mais a certeza de que o frio irá fechar definitivamente o tasco a partir de sexta e para o resto do mês, isto na melhor das hipóteses... Ou seja na segunda quinzena iremos ter novamente aquele regime secante de rios atmosféricos e entradas quentes que só dão chuviscos e humidade com fartura que não dão pica nenhuma e que só favorecerá o litoral norte...  Resumindo e concluindo: na segunda quinzena de janeiro voltaremos exatamente ao mesmo padrão que predominou em dezembro... Mas afinal é o normal cá pelo nosso burgo. Anormal foi a primeira quinzena do mês, com temperaturas negativas bem vincadas que já não se viam pelo menos desde o inverno 2017/18... E é pena que eventos destes sejam cada vez mais uma raridade!!!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

Se tudo correr bem teremos chuva significativa apenas na próxima Quarta-feira 20 (é provável que vá sendo retirada a sul). Este padrão de Inverno já não impressiona ninguém é o novo normal por aqui. Com a tendência de subida da dorsal que vai sendo mostrada esperem sentados pela chuva e pelo frio! Já só espero que Fevereiro seja mais húmido do que tem sido nos últimos anos.


----------



## Santofsky (13 Jan 2021 às 12:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Se tudo correr bem teremos chuva significativa apenas na próxima Quarta-feira 20 (é provável que vá sendo retirada a sul). Este padrão de Inverno já não impressiona ninguém é o novo normal por aqui. Com a tendência de subida da dorsal que vai sendo mostrada esperem sentados pela chuva e pelo frio! Já só espero que Fevereiro seja mais húmido do que tem sido nos últimos anos.



É exatamente isso mesmo que as últimas saídas do GFS vêm mostrando, uma tendência de subida da dorsal africana, run após run, e o consequente regresso do regime de rios atmosféricos que não dão pica nenhuma, só trazem chuviscos e humidade abafada com fartura!!! Só o litoral norte é que será favorecido como sempre, com mais chuva!!! E o frio a afastar-se cada vez mais para norte, a ISO 0 mal nos toca nas próximas 384 horas!!! É o que eu tenho vindo a dizer aqui no fórum, a meu ver o pior do frio já passou, já não espero nada de especial no que diz respeito ao frio neste inverno. E o mês de fevereiro ou muito me engano ou será na mesma linhagem dos anteriores com a já habitual primavera antecipada, muito quente e seco e com temperaturas a passar dos 20°C em todo o país!!! Mas enfim é o novo normal, já estamos habituados!!!


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

Veremos o que acontece na segunda metade deste mês (em princípio, nos próximos dias, vai haver uma subida de temperatura).

Fevereiro é uma verdadeira incógnita ainda.


----------



## frederico (13 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

Nos ultimos 15 anos no Algarve houve inumeras Primaveras com o dobro ou mais da precipitacao media. Dar ja tudo por perdido e um exagero. Em 2018 a meio de Fevereiro o padrao virou e veio uma valente onda de frio e uma Primavera chuvosa. Alem disso NAO positivo as vezes nem e sinonimo de seca, basta haver uma ou outra cut-off, como sucedeu em Abril de 2008. O padrao agora e este, Inverno seco, Primavera chuvosa.


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2021 às 15:35)

Espanta-me ouvir tanta queixa, principalmente depois da melhor primeira metade de inverno em muitos anos e do melhor evento de neve a cotas baixas da década...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2021 às 15:51)

David sf disse:


> Espanta-me ouvir tanta queixa, principalmente depois da melhor primeira metade de inverno em muitos anos e do melhor evento de neve a cotas baixas da década...



Penso que isso se deve ao facto de não ter calhado em todos os "quintais" o que é perfeitamente normal, assim como é normal chover mais nuns sítios que outros.Outra situaçao normal é as temperaturas subirem um pouco nos próximos dias.O que já não é muito normal é estar nesta altura a "sentenciar" o resto do Inverno, quando ainda falta tanto para acabar e podem perfeitamente vir bons eventos, é aguardar e no fim faz-se um balanço.


----------



## jfo (13 Jan 2021 às 15:55)

O inverno mal começou e já estão a matá-lo?


----------



## jfo (14 Jan 2021 às 01:11)

Os modelos estão em constante mutação em relação ao possível regresso da ISO 0/negativa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

Chuva sem perder fim à vista  junto com cotas de 2500 M é que não!!!!

Prefiro continuar com frio e sol!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (14 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Na última saída das 6 o GFS mete a ISO 10 a roçar praticamente todo o país para o final da próxima semana. Eis, portanto, o regresso à "normalidade"!!!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

Santofsky disse:


> Na última saída das 6 o GFS mete a ISO 10 a roçar praticamente todo o país para o final da próxima semana. Eis, portanto, o regresso à "normalidade"!!!


Com precipitação é "normal", e eu acho aceitável, especialmente quando já tivemos frio e alguma neve este mês. Algo como o fevereiro do ano passado que foi quente e seco é que é perfeitamente escusado


----------



## Santofsky (14 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Com precipitação é "normal", e eu acho aceitável, especialmente quando já tivemos frio e alguma neve este mês. Algo como o fevereiro do ano passado que foi quente e seco é que é perfeitamente escusado



Gostava de estar enganado, mas tenho o feeling de que fevereiro será praticamente na mesma linhagem dos de 2019 e 2020, com a já habitual primavera antecipada...


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2021 às 18:16)

Pensem bem, o verão é longo tem de chover agora, está um belo inverno que começou com frio mas seco, precisamos que chova, para bem dos nascentes, e este vento e frio que tivemos desde o Natal esta secar a superficie, os matos, e a queimar as minhas couves e alfaces... que chova o resto do mês e Fevereiro logo traz mais frio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2021 às 18:16)

Santofsky disse:


> Gostava de estar enganado, mas tenho o feeling de que fevereiro será praticamente na mesma linhagem dos de 2019 e 2020, com a já habitual primavera antecipada...



É surreal alguém que frequenta um fórum de ciência estar a escrever isto quando ainda estamos a 14 Janeiro...  Mas não quero com isto ferir suscetibilidades, ok?! Apenas acho que devíamos tentar não fazer declarações deste género aqui para um maior enriquecimento desta nossa "casa"


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Há gente que não aprende e depois é tão fácil vir para aqui dizer com todo o descaramento "afinal enganei-me". Acho que não é pedir muito que não sigam sensações e pressentimentos, só porque sim e limitarem-se a verem o que os modelos mostram. Lembrem-se que este fórum é lido por muita gente e o que poderia ser uma fonte de informação parece mais um muro das lamentações e de vontades pessoais. Não se justifica essa lamúria num ano em que estamos a ter um inverno com chuva, frio r neve. Que mais querem?


----------



## Santofsky (14 Jan 2021 às 20:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É surreal alguém que frequenta um fórum de ciência estar a escrever isto quando ainda estamos a 14 Janeiro...  Mas não quero com isto ferir suscetibilidades, ok?! Apenas acho que devíamos tentar não fazer declarações deste género aqui para um maior enriquecimento desta nossa "casa"



Eu não estou a prever que fevereiro vá ser igual aos dois últimos, apenas é um feeling neste momento... Quando chegar o mês e à medida que avança a gente verá se ele será quente ou frio, seco ou chuvoso... Mas se eu estiver errado cá estarei para dar o braço a torcer e reconhecer que afinal não estava certo. Até lá muita água passará debaixo da ponte...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2021 às 22:49)

Chuva e neve? Sim...
Chuva sem neve? Sim...
O normal e natural é termos nesta fase do ano o regresso da chuva sem neve no sector quente e neve a cotas média e alta no sector frio.
Se as depressões forem potentes, o que espero  para fevereiro, atendendo ao grande diferencial térmico que poderemos ter nas massas de ar marítimas e continentais, é de supor que essas depressões possam arrastar muito ar frio provenientes de NO.
Se isso assim acontecer, será normal e natural a queda de neve nas zonas habituais. E mesmo que possam aparecer algumas surpresas a cotas mais baixas.
Ainda é cedo, não temos os dados todos, é natural. A atmosfera é muito dinâmica nesta fase do inverno.

Nota ainda para o actual frio, nomeadamente o arrefecimento nocturno nas zonas baixas e vales onde se acumula o frio.
Temos ar mais quente em altitude, condição diferente da semana passada.
É curioso verificar isso nesta estação, localizada a 1404 mts de altitude, no topo da Serra do Marão.
Refúgio do Marão
O ar frio está preso na camada mais baixa da atmosfera, em altitude a temperatura anda mais alta e está muito estável.
A temperatura desde as 01.30h do dia 12 está sempre positiva.
Está interessante o começo de ano em termos meteorológicos, com excelentes motivos de estudo.


----------



## Mr.Jones (14 Jan 2021 às 23:05)

Santofsky disse:


> Eu não estou a prever que fevereiro vá ser igual aos dois últimos, apenas é um feeling neste momento... Quando chegar o mês e à medida que avança a gente verá se ele será quente ou frio, seco ou chuvoso... Mas se eu estiver errado cá estarei para dar o braço a torcer e reconhecer que afinal não estava certo. Até lá muita água passará debaixo da ponte...



Um feeling sem qualquer tipo de base científica portanto ?  Baseado estritamente numa opinião pessoal correto?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2021 às 23:30)

Parece garantido que a próxima semana será bem chuvosa a norte do SMJE.
Fica uma última foto do evento do fim de semana esperando que volte a acontecer de preferência qd o confinamento acabar!!









Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

Norther disse:


> Pensem bem, o verão é longo tem de chover agora, está um belo inverno que começou com frio mas seco, precisamos que chova, para bem dos nascentes, e este vento e frio que tivemos desde o Natal esta secar a superficie, os matos, e a queimar as minhas couves e alfaces... que chova o resto do mês e Fevereiro logo traz mais frio.



Para ja teremos dentro de poucos Dias um evento de precipitacao generalizada a Todo o territorio que podera trazer bons acumulados, depois teremos uma subida da dorsal africana e consequente subida das temperaturas e alguns dias de sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

Na última saída houve uma clara melhoria dos acumulados previstos, que inclusive poderão chegar aos 40 mm, segundo o ECMWF nalgumas zonas da Serra Algarvia e aos 20-25 mm no Baixo Alentejo!  
Quanto ao que poderá ocorrer a seguir, ainda é pura futurologia!


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 16:52)

David sf disse:


> *-21ºC numa cidade como Teruel já não tem nada a ver com -30ºC num buraco desabitado*. É mesmo uma situação muito extrema, provavelmente inédita nas últimas décadas...



Assim é.

Aproximação termográfica 12-01-2021. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-20 ºC*. Azul claro <-16 ºC:
*









*
Mais aproximações termográficas (-25 °C, -30 °C, etc.)


Temperaturas mínimas 12-01-2021. Lista ainda incompleta:
*




*
E assim, vários dias seguidos


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2021 às 20:02)

Próximo evento:


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2021 às 20:54)




----------



## jfo (16 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

Confesso que me rói de inveja ver países como a Espanha ou mesmo a Grécia terem o proveito de neve que tiveram, mas no entanto o caso espanhol chegou a ser catastrófico. É preciso ver as coisas como elas são Portugal e Irlanda nestes últimos tempos têm funcionado como escudos anti-neve, por exemplo em 2012 ou 2013 tivemos épocas de muito frio, havia óptimas condições para grandes nevões, mas a precipitação tardou em aparecer, depois passado pouco tempo aparecem as tempestades, eu julgo que muita gente ainda se deve recordar da tempestade que atingiu o país no início do ano 2013, em que a maior parte ficou sem electricidade durante muitos dias e semanas. O mais fácil seria lamentar-se do nosso clima e da nossa posição geográfica, eu julgo que não tem a ver uma coisa com a outra, factores que às vezes nem nós nos apercebemos. Os nevões destes em Espanha também são muito raros, pois estamos a falar do maior nevão dos últimos 50 anos na Espanha, num país que até tem uma altitude média bastante mais considerável comparado ao nosso país. A Húngria também tem tendência em perder muita precipitação para os vizinhos.

Fazendo um apanhado histórico. As temperaturas antes do século XVIII arrastavam Portugal a invernos rigorosos e bem prolongados. E porque agora não acontece o mesmo? Pois é irmos a factos, antes do século XVII as temperaturas na Europa eram muito rigorosas, que até levou a Europa atravessar uma mini-era do gelo e por curiosidade nessa altura a maior parte da América do Norte era atingida por temperaturas amenas, muitos colonos ingleses e franceses relatavam isso, na altura Nova Amesterdão, agora Nova Iorque os colonos lidavam com temperaturas mais quentes que estavam habituados no inverno. Agora se formos a ver os tempos actuais pensar em Nova Iorque com estas temperaturas no inverno seria uma piada, mas na altura não era. Há dois factores muito influentes, a ONA que inclui o nosso amigo AA e a corrente do Golfo, seria interessante saber o comportamento destes dois factores nessas eras. Fiz este apanhado histórico, para simplesmente provar que não há nada para lamentar em relação à nossa posição geográfica. Há zonas de mais baixa latitude em relação ao nosso país no continente norte-americano onde existe facilidade de entradas oriundo do ártico, influenciado também por factores continentais. Fala-se muito da era industrial que originou um aquecimento súbito e gradual no continente europeu, no entanto é muito pouco preciso e rigoroso afirmar tal coisa.

Está se formar uma corrente fria oriunda da Sibéria, que já está atravessar a Europa de Leste, a Polónia tem muito locais com temperaturas abaixo dos 10, actualmente está a dirigir-se para a Finlândia. Vamos esperar para mais surpresas.

A precipitação é bem-vinda, não interessa se vem calor ou frio, principalmente em certas regiões do país são urgentes.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2021 às 21:35)

jfo disse:


> Confesso que me rói de inveja ver países como a Espanha ou mesmo a Grécia terem o proveito de neve que tiveram, mas no entanto o caso espanhol chegou a ser catastrófico. É preciso ver as coisas como elas são Portugal e Irlanda nestes últimos tempos têm funcionado como escudos anti-neve, por exemplo em 2012 ou 2013 tivemos épocas de muito frio, havia óptimas condições para grandes nevões, mas a precipitação tardou em aparecer, depois passado pouco tempo aparecem as tempestades, eu julgo que muita gente ainda se deve recordar da tempestade que atingiu o país no início do ano 2013, em que a maior parte ficou sem electricidade durante muitos dias e semanas. O mais fácil seria lamentar-se do nosso clima e da nossa posição geográfica, eu julgo que não tem a ver uma coisa com a outra, factores que às vezes nem nós nos apercebemos. Os nevões destes em Espanha também são muito raros, pois estamos a falar do maior nevão dos últimos 50 anos na Espanha, num país que até tem uma altitude média bastante mais considerável comparado ao nosso país. A Húngria também tem tendência em perder muita precipitação para os vizinhos.
> 
> Fazendo um apanhado histórico. As temperaturas antes do século XVIII arrastavam Portugal a invernos rigorosos e bem prolongados. E porque agora não acontece o mesmo? Pois é irmos a factos, antes do século XVII as temperaturas na Europa eram muito rigorosas, que até levou a Europa atravessar uma mini-era do gelo e por curiosidade nessa altura a maior parte da América do Norte era atingida por temperaturas amenas, muitos colonos ingleses e franceses relatavam isso, na altura Nova Amesterdão, agora Nova Iorque os colonos lidavam com temperaturas mais quentes que estavam habituados no inverno. Agora se formos a ver os tempos actuais pensar em Nova Iorque com estas temperaturas no inverno seria uma piada, mas na altura não era. Há dois factores muito influentes, a ONA que inclui o nosso amigo AA e a corrente do Golfo, seria interessante saber o comportamento destes dois factores nessas eras. Fiz este apanhado histórico, para simplesmente provar que não há nada para lamentar em relação à nossa posição geográfica. Há zonas de mais baixa latitude em relação ao nosso país no continente norte-americano onde existe facilidade de entradas oriundo do ártico, influenciado também por factores continentais. Fala-se muito da era industrial que originou um aquecimento súbito e gradual no continente europeu, no entanto é muito pouco preciso e rigoroso afirmar tal coisa.
> 
> ...



Há sim a lamentar a nossa posição geográfica. O problema não é a latitude mas sim estarmos no oeste de um grande continente. Ora a circulação atmosférica no hemisfério Norte ocorre no sentido oeste  leste, isto é um facto atemporal, logo seja na mini era do gelo, seja agora com o aquecimento global, a Europa Ocidental leva sempre com uma circulação predominantemente oceânica enquanto o Nordeste dos EUA leva com uma circulação predominantemente continental, o contrário são apenas exceções, daí uma entrada siberiana ser rara.

O aquecimento global realmente está a afetar o nosso inverno, na medida em que com o aumento da temperatura média global, o AA também se expande logo os bloqueios de frentes frias atlânticas são mais frequentes. Com isto menos pós-frontais, e pós frontais com menos intensidade (menos neve). Também é possível que as entradas de ar frio continental excecionais estejam cada vez menos associadas a precipitação aqui no nosso lado, já Espanha em entradas destas tem a sorte de levar com depressões retrógradas (este-oeste, sentido inverso ao normal) (re)alimentadas pelo Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

https://observador.pt/programas/resposta-pronta/climatologista-e-o-inverno-mais-frio-da-decada/

Meteoiberia 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2021 às 22:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://observador.pt/programas/resposta-pronta/climatologista-e-o-inverno-mais-frio-da-decada/
> 
> Meteoiberia
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Excelente análise! É de destacar que este inverno e os eventos deste inverno ao contrário do que já li por aí nas redes sociais, não são produto do aquecimento global, mas sim uma exceção no meio de tantos invernos quentes, e quase que uma viagem ao passado!


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

jfo disse:


> Confesso que me rói de inveja ver países como a Espanha ou mesmo a Grécia terem o proveito de neve que tiveram, mas no entanto o caso espanhol chegou a ser catastrófico. É preciso ver as coisas como elas são Portugal e Irlanda nestes últimos tempos têm funcionado como escudos anti-neve, por exemplo em 2012 ou 2013 tivemos épocas de muito frio, havia óptimas condições para grandes nevões, mas a precipitação tardou em aparecer, depois passado pouco tempo aparecem as tempestades, eu julgo que muita gente ainda se deve recordar da tempestade que atingiu o país no início do ano 2013, em que a maior parte ficou sem electricidade durante muitos dias e semanas. O mais fácil seria lamentar-se do nosso clima e da nossa posição geográfica, eu julgo que não tem a ver uma coisa com a outra, factores que às vezes nem nós nos apercebemos.* Os nevões destes em Espanha também são muito raros, pois estamos a falar do maior nevão dos últimos 50 anos na Espanha, num país que até tem uma altitude média bastante mais considerável comparado ao nosso país*. A Húngria também tem tendência em perder muita precipitação para os vizinhos.
> 
> Fazendo um apanhado histórico. As temperaturas antes do século XVIII arrastavam Portugal a invernos rigorosos e bem prolongados. E porque agora não acontece o mesmo? Pois é irmos a factos, antes do século XVII as temperaturas na Europa eram muito rigorosas, que até levou a Europa atravessar uma mini-era do gelo e por curiosidade nessa altura a maior parte da América do Norte era atingida por temperaturas amenas, muitos colonos ingleses e franceses relatavam isso, na altura Nova Amesterdão, agora Nova Iorque os colonos lidavam com temperaturas mais quentes que estavam habituados no inverno. Agora se formos a ver os tempos actuais pensar em Nova Iorque com estas temperaturas no inverno seria uma piada, mas na altura não era. Há dois factores muito influentes, a ONA que inclui o nosso amigo AA e a corrente do Golfo, seria interessante saber o comportamento destes dois factores nessas eras. Fiz este apanhado histórico, para simplesmente provar que não há nada para lamentar em relação à nossa posição geográfica. Há zonas de mais baixa latitude em relação ao nosso país no continente norte-americano onde existe facilidade de entradas oriundo do ártico, influenciado também por factores continentais. Fala-se muito da era industrial que originou um aquecimento súbito e gradual no continente europeu, no entanto é muito pouco preciso e rigoroso afirmar tal coisa.
> 
> ...



São raros em Madrid e outras áreas planas da submeseta sul, mas não o são em outras zonas. A Península Ibérica é um continente em miniatura, com imensa diversidade. Esta nevada é a maior das últimas décadas em Madrid e nas áreas planas circundantes, mas NÃO é a maior que já existiu na Espanha. Esta é uma reclamação comum de outras regiões espanholas sobre a média.

P.S.: Exemplo das reclamações


----------



## jfo (16 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Há sim a lamentar a nossa posição geográfica. O problema não é a latitude mas sim estarmos no oeste de um grande continente. Ora a circulação atmosférica no hemisfério Norte ocorre no sentido oeste  leste, isto é um facto atemporal, logo seja na mini era do gelo, seja agora com o aquecimento global, a Europa Ocidental leva sempre com uma circulação predominantemente oceânica enquanto o Nordeste dos EUA leva com uma circulação predominantemente continental, o contrário são apenas exceções, daí uma entrada siberiana ser rara.
> 
> O aquecimento global realmente está a afetar o nosso inverno, na medida em que com o aumento da temperatura média global, o AA também se expande logo os bloqueios de frentes frias atlânticas são mais frequentes. Com isto menos pós-frontais, e pós frontais com menos intensidade (menos neve). Também é possível que as entradas de ar frio continental excecionais estejam cada vez menos associadas a precipitação aqui no nosso lado, já Espanha em entradas destas tem a sorte de levar com depressões retrógradas (este-oeste, sentido inverso ao normal) (re)alimentadas pelo Mediterrâneo.



Os westerlies(ventos ocidentais) são um factor menor, porque mesmo na costa ocidental americana como Seattle no estado de Washington e Portland no estado de Oregon levam com muito mais correntes frias que em Portugal, Vancouver que se encontra na costa ocidental do Canadá consegue acumular 30cm de neve sem problemas. A corrente do Golfo e a ONA são os factores mais influentes na nossa temperatura, nas últimas décadas a ONA tem se estabilizado em valores positivos, ora uma ONA+ facilita muito mais as descidas de jet no continente americano. Actualmente estamos numa fase de ONA-, devido ao enfraquecimento progressivo do AA e do Anticiclone Islandês, o AA tem menor capacidade para bloquear frentes frias oriundas de Labrador e Gronelândia. A posição geográfica para mim é uma falsa questão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2021 às 23:40)

jfo disse:


> Os westerlies, são um factor, mas menor, porque mesmo na costa ocidental americana como Washington ou Oregon levam com muito mais correntes frias que em Portugal, Vancouver que se encontra na costa ocidental do Canadá consegue acumular 30cm de neve sem problemas. A corrente do Golfo e a ONA são os factores mais influentes na nossa temperatura, nas últimas décadas a ONA tem se estabilizado em valores positivos, ora uma ONA+ facilita muito mais as descidas de jet no continente americano. Actualmente estamos numa fase de ONA-, ocorrendo um enfraquecimento progressivo do AA e do Anticiclone Islandês, desta forma há mais possibilidade de correntes frias oriundas de Labrador e Gronelândia atingirem o nosso território, o único problema são as frentes quentes oriundas de África. A posição geográfica para mim é uma falsa questão.



Em Vancouver obviamente pode nevar bastante pela sua latitude, mas é das cidades mais amenas do Canadá, os seus invernos não são de todo comparáveis aos das cidades do lado oposto! O clima da Costa Ocidental dos EUA assemelha-se muito com o da Europa Ocidental, obviamente haverá pequenas diferenças devido ás configurações mas a lógica é a mesma! Lembro que a corrente do pacífico (Kuroshio) que equivale á do Golfo no Atlântico é muito mais forte que a do Golfo no entanto devido ao tamanho do oceano não chega com a mesma intensidade ao outro lado relativamente á intensidade com que a corrente do Golfo chega á Europa, mesmo assim o clima da Costa oeste da AN não deixa de ser não continental, ao contrário do da Costa leste.


----------



## jfo (17 Jan 2021 às 00:06)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Em Vancouver obviamente pode nevar bastante pela sua latitude, mas é das cidades mais amenas do Canadá, os seus invernos não são de todo comparáveis aos das cidades do lado oposto! O clima da Costa Ocidental dos EUA assemelha-se muito com o da Europa Ocidental, obviamente haverá pequenas diferenças devido ás configurações mas a lógica é a mesma! Lembro que a corrente do pacífico (Kuroshio) que equivale á do Golfo no Atlântico é muito mais forte que a do Golfo no entanto devido ao tamanho do oceano não chega com a mesma intensidade ao outro lado relativamente á intensidade com que a corrente do Golfo chega á Europa, mesmo assim o clima da Costa oeste da AN não deixa de ser não continental, ao contrário do da Costa leste.



Vancouver deve se encontrar a uma latitude semelhante a de Paris. A diferença grande entre o oceano Pacífico e Atlântico não é só no tamanho em si, mas também pela prevalência de precipitação sobre o Pacífico e a prevalência de evaporação sobre o Atlântico. Ninguém está discutir sobre a continentalização e oceanização do clima, é óbvio que as frentes continentais são muito mais severas que as frentes oceânicas, agora um arrefecimento das águas oceânicas levaria a uma continentalização progressiva do nosso clima e o enfraquecimento do AA teria menor capacidade para bloquear entradas frias oceânicas.

Quanto ao aquecimento global, eu diria mais alterações climáticas, porque o aquecimento global não é nada menos nada mais que um efeito de curto prazo. O aquecimento global está enfraquecer/arrefecer a corrente do Golfo, pois com o degelo das calotes polares a corrente do Golfo começa a afundar antes de chegar à costa norueguesa, ou seja, menor capacidade de transportar calor para Europa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2021 às 00:47)

jfo disse:


> Vancouver deve se encontrar a uma latitude semelhante a de Paris. A diferença grande entre o oceano Pacífico e Atlântico não é só no tamanho em si, mas também pela prevalência de precipitação sobre o Pacífico e a prevalência de evaporação sobre o Atlântico. Ninguém está discutir sobre a continentalização e oceanização do clima, é óbvio que as frentes continentais são muito mais severas que as frentes oceânicas, agora um arrefecimento das águas oceânicas levaria a uma continentalização progressiva do nosso clima e o enfraquecimento do AA teria menor capacidade para bloquear entradas frias oceânicas.
> 
> Quanto ao aquecimento global, eu diria mais alterações climáticas, porque o aquecimento global não é nada menos nada mais que um efeito de curto prazo. O aquecimento global está enfraquecer/arrefecer a corrente do Golfo, pois com o degelo das calotes polares a corrente do Golfo começa a afundar antes de chegar à costa norueguesa, ou seja, menor capacidade de transportar calor para Europa.



Aquecimento global existe, é o aumento da temperatura média global. Aquecimento global existe em paralelo com as Alterações Climáticas, mas ambos os termos não são substituíveis entre si. Alterações climáticas refere-se ás alterações locais do clima decorrentes do aquecimento global, porque a temperatura pode aumentar 1°C globalmente, mas pode aumentar 10 na Sibéria e diminuir 5 na Patagónia (apenas um exemplo absurdo, não que seja essa a realidade) .

Quanto ao enfraquecimento da corrente do Globo essa era apenas uma teoria de uma alteração climática que poderia acontecer no Atlântico. Já há dados que possam comprovar que seja isso que esteja a acontecer?


----------



## jfo (17 Jan 2021 às 01:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aquecimento global existe, é o aumento da temperatura média global. Aquecimento global existe em paralelo com as Alterações Climáticas, mas ambos os termos não são substituíveis entre si. Alterações climáticas refere-se ás alterações locais do clima decorrentes do aquecimento global, porque a temperatura pode aumentar 1°C globalmente, mas pode aumentar 10 na Sibéria e diminuir 5 na Patagónia (apenas um exemplo absurdo, não que seja essa a realidade) .



Dados oficiais talvez não, mas há muitos especialistas a relatarem isso. Vou meter dois links de artigos que falam sobre isso.
http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...eakening-of-the-gulf-stream-circulation-amoc/
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-gulf-stream-seas-hotter-florida.html


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2021 às 03:13)

Neve e nevoeiro na Península, ontem dia 16: só a comparação das duas imagens permite distinguir um do outro.

11h34






13h18


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2021 às 05:37)

jfo disse:


> Dados oficiais talvez não, mas há muitos especialistas a relatarem isso. Vou meter dois links de artigos que falam sobre isso.
> http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...eakening-of-the-gulf-stream-circulation-amoc/
> https://phys.org/news/2019-08-gulf-stream-seas-hotter-florida.html



Obrigado pelos links


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2021 às 20:53)

Os acumulados previstos pelos modelos para os próximos dias estão muito bons, veremos se as previsões se realizam!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2021 às 21:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os acumulados previstos pelos modelos para os próximos dias estão muito bons, veremos se as previsões se realizam!


Pelo que vejo nos modelos, os acumulados no sul são modestos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2021 às 21:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos modelos, os acumulados no sul são modestos.


Certo, mas depois de muitos dias com 0 mm por aqui, ter 25 mm numa semana não é nada mau!


----------



## Tonton (17 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Frio, frio, frio, mas onde é que esteve / está frio por cá??? Blaaaaah


----------



## Santofsky (18 Jan 2021 às 10:48)

E de repente iremos passar de um dos janeiros mais frios de sempre para um janeiro próximo dos valores normais... 
Simplesmente aberrantes as temperaturas previstas para a próxima semana até mesmo na região nordeste do país, com mínimas a poderem ultrapassar os 10°C e máximas a poderem chegar aos 18°C.  São "só" quase 10°C acima dos valores normais para janeiro, tanto as mínimas como as máximas.  Tudo isto fruto do monstro do anticiclone que irá puxar a dorsal africana para cima de nós e da massa de ar quente e húmida que irá gerar os enfadonhos e miseráveis rios atmosféricos que não dão pica nenhuma, só trazem chuviscos e humidade com fartura. 
Agora sim oficialmente pode-se dizer que o frio e a neve a cotas baixas e mesmo médias estão completamente descartados para o resto do mês de janeiro, na melhor das hipóteses. A única coisa de jeito que poderá vir agora na segunda quinzena é a chuva "democrática" que está prevista para esta semana, quiçá com alguma trovoada à mistura. De resto, até ao fim do mês... uma autêntica miséria as previsões. Fossem as temperaturas previstas 2 ou 3°C mais altas e poderíamos dizer que estávamos quase nos trópicos em pleno janeiro...


----------



## TxMxR (18 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

Tonton disse:


>



Até parece mentira ter o IPMA a emitir avisos com quase 3 dias de antecedência


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

Santofsky disse:


> E de repente iremos passar de um dos janeiros mais frios de sempre para um janeiro próximo dos valores normais...
> Simplesmente aberrantes as temperaturas previstas para a próxima semana até mesmo na região nordeste do país, com mínimas a poderem ultrapassar os 10°C e máximas a poderem chegar aos 18°C.  São "só" quase 10°C acima dos valores normais para janeiro, tanto as mínimas como as máximas.  Tudo isto fruto do monstro do anticiclone que irá puxar a dorsal africana para cima de nós e da massa de ar quente e húmida que irá gerar os enfadonhos e miseráveis rios atmosféricos que não dão pica nenhuma, só trazem chuviscos e humidade com fartura.
> Agora sim oficialmente pode-se dizer que o frio e a neve a cotas baixas e mesmo médias estão completamente descartados para o resto do mês de janeiro, na melhor das hipóteses. A única coisa de jeito que poderá vir agora na segunda quinzena é a chuva "democrática" que está prevista para esta semana, quiçá com alguma trovoada à mistura. De resto, até ao fim do mês... uma autêntica miséria as previsões. Fossem as temperaturas previstas 2 ou 3°C mais altas e poderíamos dizer que estávamos quase nos trópicos em pleno janeiro...


Empresta-me a bola de cristal.


----------



## jfo (18 Jan 2021 às 20:57)

Pelo menos o que está previsto pelo menos até Março, é que a primavera vai chegar mais cedo à Europa Central e de Leste, e que a Europa Ocidental(incluido Portugal) levará com muito ar frio e isto pode durar até Maio, devido ao efeito do La Niña. Em Fevereiro está previsto uma ONA+, no entanto prevê-se que seja breve, porque há forte possibilidade de haver regresso da ONA-.

fonte: https://www.severe-weather.eu/long-range-2/spring-2021-first-weather-forecast-la-nina-usa-europe-fa/


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

Não me parece provável que a NAO venha a ser muito positiva durante o mês de fevereiro:






E parece-me que após uma segunda quinzena de janeiro amena, é provável que fevereiro volte a ser animado:


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

Santofsky disse:


> E de repente iremos passar de um dos janeiros mais frios de sempre para um janeiro próximo dos valores normais...


Com entradas atlânticas, que não propriamente de noroeste, é de esperar que as temperaturas subam, é normal e natural. 
O ar é mais quente, a humidade relativa torna-se bastante mais alta.
Se vai fazer "PERIGAR" as médias até agora? Não será fácil, pode acontecer, serão 11 dias até ao final do mês.
O que vale é termos as médias actuais, o frio que tivemos, a neve que alguns tiveram, as geadas constantes em muito do território.
Veremos que mais no traz o janeiro.


----------



## jfo (18 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

David sf disse:


> Não me parece provável que a NAO venha a ser muito positiva durante o mês de fevereiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por isso mesmo que disse que NAO+ será breve. Aliás o gráfico que postei demonstra isso.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

jfo disse:


> Por isso mesmo que disse que NAO+ será breve. Aliás o gráfico que postei demonstra isso.



O gráfico que postaste era a previsão sazonal a 1 de dezembro. Eu coloquei a previsão a 45 dias que saiu hoje. O estabelecimento de um regime de NAO+ é quase certo ainda durante o mês de janeiro; a partir do início de fevereiro é bastante improvável.


----------



## bluejay (19 Jan 2021 às 10:26)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...-pattern-forecast-january-2021-usa-europe-fa/

Há dados sobre o Inverno de 1929 em Portugal?


----------



## Tmsf (19 Jan 2021 às 11:36)

Alguém me pode explicar porque o modelo europeu tem sempre rajadas de vento mais fortes que os outros modelos? Por exemplo para a próxima madrugada numas zonas tem rajadas de 90kms/h que nos outros modelos apenas chegam aos 60kms/h.  Sempre tive esta dúvida


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2021 às 15:28)

Tmsf disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar porque o modelo europeu tem sempre rajadas de vento mais fortes que os outros modelos? Por exemplo para a próxima madrugada numas zonas tem rajadas de 90kms/h que nos outros modelos apenas chegam aos 60kms/h.  Sempre tive esta dúvida



Talvez devido aos factores que o @StormRic apontou, mas seria bom colocares as tais cartas onde comparaste esses valores 

Não sei se estavas a falar a da previsão para estes dias, mas já vi vários modelos com previsão de rajadas acima de 90km/h (ICON e AROME, por exemplo).


----------



## TxMxR (19 Jan 2021 às 15:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Talvez devido aos factores que o @StormRic apontou, mas seria bom colocares as tais cartas onde comparaste esses valores
> 
> Não sei se estavas a falar a da previsão para estes dias, mas já vi vários modelos com previsão de rajadas acima de 90km/h (ICON e AROME, por exemplo).



Também já reparei nisso e é extremamente frequente.. não direi 100% das vezes mas quase.. e normalmente até é o ECMWF que avalia por cima e não o oposto. 
Acho estranho mais gente não ter reparado até porque eu normalmente olho para os modelos poucas vezes, só para acompanhar algumas situações mais notáveis, de resto pouco ou nada ligo.


----------



## Mr.Jones (19 Jan 2021 às 18:30)

Santofsky disse:


> E de repente iremos passar de um dos janeiros mais frios de sempre para um janeiro próximo dos valores normais...
> Simplesmente aberrantes as temperaturas previstas para a próxima semana até mesmo na região nordeste do país, com mínimas a poderem ultrapassar os 10°C e máximas a poderem chegar aos 18°C.  São "só" quase 10°C acima dos valores normais para janeiro, tanto as mínimas como as máximas. Tudo isto fruto do monstro do anticiclone que irá puxar a dorsal africana para cima de nós e da massa de ar quente e húmida que irá gerar os enfadonhos e miseráveis rios atmosféricos que não dão pica nenhuma, só trazem chuviscos e humidade com fartura.
> Agora sim oficialmente pode-se dizer que o frio e a neve a cotas baixas e mesmo médias estão completamente descartados para o resto do mês de janeiro, na melhor das hipóteses. A única coisa de jeito que poderá vir agora na segunda quinzena é a chuva "democrática" que está prevista para esta semana, quiçá com alguma trovoada à mistura. De resto, até ao fim do mês... uma autêntica miséria as previsões. Fossem as temperaturas previstas 2 ou 3°C mais altas e poderíamos dizer que estávamos quase nos trópicos em pleno janeiro...






_____


Parece que vem aí uma boa rega  pelo menos as imagens de satélite estão com bom aspeto


----------



## TxMxR (19 Jan 2021 às 22:24)

Tonton disse:


> Alguns avisos a passar a Laranja:



Fizeram a actualização para laranja pouco depois do meio dia penso eu (edit: até é capaz de ter sido na actualização das 7 da manhã, não tenho a certeza)... mas não posso deixar de achar cómico ter sido o IPMA a nomear a depressão e no entanto, mesmo assim, ter sido a AEMET a primeira a emitir avisos laranja de vento. Se o IPMA nomeou a depressão qual o motivo da ausência destes avisos anteriormente? Foi só para roubar a ''taça'' aos espanhóis a nomeação? Ainda estava à espera daquela actualização para laranja às 2 da manhã a meio do evento mas pronto, ao menos abstiveram-se disso desta vez.


----------



## Tonton (19 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

É mesmo: estive a ver no histórico de e-mails deles de hoje e foi às 7h 37m, o primeiro.


----------



## TxMxR (19 Jan 2021 às 23:29)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Boa previsão, gostei!
> 
> Nisso o IPMA, apesar de servir para o público em geral, podia ter alguma secção mais dedicada à análise técnica sobre o que irá acontecer nos próximos dias, na minha opinião.



A AEMET tem lá uns vídeos ''à americana'' a explicar o estado do tempo nos próximos dias de forma relativamente detalhada... devem demorar 2 ou 3 horas a fazer e melhoram e MUITO a qualidade da informação prestada.

Edit:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/eltiempo/prediccion/videos/202101191902_videoeltiempoAEMET.mp4


----------



## TxMxR (21 Jan 2021 às 13:48)

Cesar disse:


> Que grande violência me saiu esta Hortense o vento continua a aumentar de intensidade.



Hortense só logo à noite... infelizmente ainda é para piorar depois de jantar


----------



## TxMxR (21 Jan 2021 às 18:13)

Agradecia se alguém me pudesse esclarecer, por alto, o seguinte. 

Tanto no comunicado Nº2, como na previsão descritiva do dia 22 e nos avisos laranja, o IPMA faz referência à possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento esta noite. Também vi ontem à noite isso referenciado no Estofex.. *alguém tem ideia se a probabilidade de ocorrência desses fenómenos é elevada ou não?* No estofex emitiram alerta nível 1 (5% de probabilidade de ocorrência). Pergunto isto mais pelos valores que tenho visto de CAPE (abaixo dos 400J/kg) e indíces SWEAT abaixo dos 300 na maioria das zonas. *Sei que isso são apenas dois dos factores que podem ter alguma influência nestas situações, mas tinha ideia (do pouco que vou absorvendo) que tanto o CAPE como o SWEAT estão relativamente baixos. Porquê a ''insistência'' na previsão destes fenómenos neste caso?*


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

TxMxR disse:


> Agradecia se alguém me pudesse esclarecer, por alto, o seguinte.
> 
> Tanto no comunicado Nº2, como na previsão descritiva do dia 22 e nos avisos laranja, o IPMA faz referência à possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento esta noite. Também vi ontem à noite isso referenciado no Estofex.. *alguém tem ideia se a probabilidade de ocorrência desses fenómenos é elevada ou não?* No estofex emitiram alerta nível 1 (5% de probabilidade de ocorrência). Pergunto isto mais pelos valores que tenho visto de CAPE (abaixo dos 400J/kg) e indíces SWEAT abaixo dos 300 na maioria das zonas. *Sei que isso são apenas dois dos factores que podem ter alguma influência nestas situações, mas tinha ideia (do pouco que vou absorvendo) que tanto o CAPE como o SWEAT estão relativamente baixos. Porquê a ''insistência'' na previsão destes fenómenos neste caso?*


 Não sou o maior expert, mas no passado já se verificaram fenómenos convectivos extremos neste tipo de situações. O CAPE é baixo em parte devido à altura do ano (CAPEs elevados são mais comuns no verão), no entanto existem outros parâmetros a ter em conta (que aliás podes ver na previsão do estofex) indicadores de tempo severo. Neste tipo de frentes frias invernais vindas do atlântico, o litoral norte e centro registam ocasionalmente pequenos tornados muito isoladamente e geralmente junto à costa.


----------



## TxMxR (21 Jan 2021 às 19:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não sou o maior expert, mas no passado já se verificaram fenómenos convectivos extremos neste tipo de situações. O CAPE é baixo em parte devido à altura do ano (CAPEs elevados são mais comuns no verão), no entanto existem outros parâmetros a ter em conta (que aliás podes ver na previsão do estofex) indicadores de tempo severo. Neste tipo de frentes frias invernais vindas do atlântico, o litoral norte e centro registam ocasionalmente pequenos tornados muito isoladamente e geralmente junto à costa.



Pois, tenho ideia que de facto há muitos mais factores potenciadores destas ocorrências mas, por enquanto, pouco ou nada consigo interpretar a partir deles. De vez em quando dou uma olhada no material que está disponível no Estofex mas costumo ficar na mesma.. quando não fico pior haha

Pode-se afirmar com alguma certeza então (bem sei que é sempre pouca) que o expectável será (caso aconteçam), que sejam acontecimentos muito/mais limitados à zona do litoral..

Sendo com um expert ou não já aprendi mais qualquer coisa, obrigado!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

Nesta situação de tempo severo em particular, o wind shear também é bastante elevado, que é mais um factor importante a ter em conta para a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento (tornados, downbursts, etc)


----------



## srr (21 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Estofex, Lança Aviso nível 1;

Para fenómenos severos, numa possível faixa bastante alargada; para este noite ;

Litoral norte e centro


----------



## TxMxR (21 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Tufao André disse:


> Nesta situação de tempo severo em particular, o wind shear também é bastante elevado, que é mais um factor importante a ter em conta para a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento (tornados, downbursts, etc)



Pois, apesar de não saber propriamente como é que o shear afecta as coisas, já ouvi falar e sei que é relativamente necessário, mas pelas cartas disponibilizadas no estofex tem bastante mais shear na costa da galiza do que na nossa e só emitiram aviso para nós.. eventualmente hei-de conseguir decifrar qualquer coisa mas já não vai ser hoje  só não sou grande fã de vento e chega-me bem o aviso laranja, ainda ter que pensar em downbursts e tornados pior.. mas se for mais junto à costa fico minimamente descansado... ainda me lembro em dezembro de 2019 já não sei se a 19 se a 21 passou por aqui (o que penso que foi) um downburst bem bruto.. e não achei muita piada


----------



## TxMxR (22 Jan 2021 às 10:56)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por Abrantes o vento não se fez notar,
> 
> ...



Não sei onde é que costumas passar o verão mas... acho que devias pensar seriamente mudar


----------



## srr (22 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

As vezes, por Viseu,

Mas pelos evento que tiveram esta noite,
Está fora de questão :-)


----------



## TxMxR (22 Jan 2021 às 11:33)

srr disse:


> As vezes, por Viseu,
> 
> Mas pelos evento que tiveram esta noite,
> Está fora de questão :-)



No verão até costumamos ter sorte aqui.

Mas sim, aqui foi agreste hoje. Entre as 2 e as 4 foi de meter medo, mesmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Interessante essa depressão nos Açores.
> A corrente de jacto estará bem activa nessa altura:
> 
> 
> ...


Vendo pelos modelos parece que infelizmente este rio atmosférico é para continuar, o que significa que regiões como o Algarve ou o Baixo Alentejo até terão uma espécie de "Verão de São Valentim", com temperaturas em redor dos 20/22°C, sol e bastante humidade relativa. Já a norte deverá continuar a chover bem, pelo menos até ao início de fevereiro. 

Seria interessante se ocorresse esse desvio para sul na corrente de jato. No início de abril de 2020 ocorreu algo semelhante a isso durante vários dias, o que resultou em ótimos acumulados por toda a metade ocidental da Península (enquanto isso, o Mediterrâneo e grande parte da Europa Central sofriam com a dorsal africana e um "tempo de verão"): 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2020.10233/pagina-43

Nesse evento, acumulei por aqui 47,1 mm, mais do que fevereiro e março de 2020 juntos.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2021 às 19:39)

A atmosfera está muito dinâmica, pelo que teremos ainda motivos bons para seguimentos nas próximas semanas.
Esta situação é perfeitamente natural nesta altura do ano.
O mês de fevereiro parece que trará também uma entrada continental lá para dia 6. E essa pode também ser interessante para as zonas mais a sul do país.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

Novidade maravilhosa


----------



## jfo (26 Jan 2021 às 19:52)




----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2021 às 20:31)




----------



## jfo (28 Jan 2021 às 15:10)

Fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/01/28/wi...-until-20-feburary-then-finally-early-spring/


_WINTER SHOULD BE STRONG UNTIL 20. FEBURARY, THEN FINALLY EARLY SPRING?_

_Least this conclusions we should read from ensemble forecasts for Stockholm, where will persist Siberian air masses most of the time following minimally 3 weeks.

Similar conditions are forecasted for London and Warsaw, while southern parts of Europe won´t be so luckly such as northern and western half of Europe.

According to last runs of GFS, from 27.1.2021 12Z and 18Z, frosts only -17/-22°C should surprise Alpine and Carpathian basins and valleys between Sunday-Tuesday, 31.1. - 2.2. 2021, then will come next short warm spell, but...

Already following weekend, 6.-7. Feburary should Siberian air shift over Scandinavia, Poland and Germany up to British Island, Benelux, France and Spain, with promised strong frosts.

However, Wednesday´s outputs of main run are again little warmer than previous, with -20/-25°CC probability in Alpine and Carpathian basins, maybe -20°C in northern Poland, and around -40°C in central Scandinavia, too.

Approximately 1/3 of runs however for period between 5.-20. Feburary expect for Warsaw temperature in 850 hPa slightly below -15°C, what should mean 33% probability of even stronger frosts during the period.

After 20. February it looks like early spring preliminary, although in *Iberian Peninsula* are expected summer days (above +25°C) already during the next period.

Forecasts will be furthermore updated and Mkweather brings every day fresh news.
_

_T850 hPa anomalies at the weekend 6.-7. February according to latest runs of GFS /wxcharts.com, wetterzentrale.de_
*



*
_Ensemble forecasts for chosen cities in Europe /wetterzentrale.de_
*























*


----------



## Santofsky (28 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Previsão descritiva da AEMET para o dia de amanhã:


*Fenómenos significativos*

Viento fuerte o con intervalos de fuerte en Galicia y Asturias. Precipitaciones localmente fuertes o persistentes en el oeste de Galicia. Nieblas extensas en la meseta Sur y el bajo Guadalquivir.

*Predicción*

En el Cantábrico oriental y Pirineos un frente poco activo que se retira hacia el este dejará cielos nubosos o cubiertos y precipitaciones débiles que cesarán pronto. En la mitad noroeste peninsular predominarán también los cielos nubosos o cubiertos, con precipitaciones débiles en el oeste de Galicia que se intensificarán hasta ser localmente fuertes o persistentes al final del día, con la llegada de un frente atlántico asociado a la borrasca Justine. Con menor intensidad y probabilidad podrían extenderse hasta el Cantábrico central, la mitad noroeste de la meseta Norte y el norte de Extremadura. En la mitad sureste de la Península y en Baleares predominarán los cielos poco nubosos o con intervalos de nubes altas. Poco nuboso en Canarias, con algún intervalos nuboso en el norte de las islas montañosas.

Probables nubes bajas y nieblas matinales en la meseta Sur, el bajo Guadalquivir y el norte de la meseta Norte.

Las temperaturas máximas cambian poco salvo en Pirineos, sistema Ibérico, sur de la meseta Norte y cuadrante suroeste peninsular, donde bajarán. Pocos cambios en las temperaturas mínimas. Tanto unas como otras estarán en valores altos para la época del año, *con máximas que podrían acercarse a los 30 grados en el interior del sureste* y heladas únicamente en Pirineos.

Viento de componente oeste en la Península y Baleares, arreciando a fuerte o con intervalos de fuerte en Galicia, Asturias y área de Alborán. Alisio débil en Canarias.


Vejam só, máximas no levante espanhol a rondar os 30°C em *janeiro. *Não estamos em maio ou outubro, muito menos estamos em junho ou setembro, e ainda menos em julho ou agosto, que são os meses do ano historicamente mais quentes. Não estamos no final da primavera ou no início do outono, muito menos em pleno verão. Estamos em *JANEIRO *e em* pleno INVERNO. *Repito: em *JANEIRO *e em *pleno INVERNO!!!* Ou seja, máximas a rondar os 30°C no levante espanhol em *pleno* *janeiro, *mesmo sendo a região mais amena da península ibérica, é uma autêntica ABERRAÇÃO no mínimo. Isto é um caso de emergência!!!
_Quo vadis, _planeta Terra???


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

Santofsky disse:


> Vejam só, máximas no levante espanhol a rondar os 30°C em *janeiro. *Não estamos em maio ou outubro, muito menos estamos em junho ou setembro, e ainda menos em julho ou agosto, que são os meses do ano historicamente mais quentes. Não estamos no final da primavera ou no início do outono, muito menos em pleno verão. Estamos em *JANEIRO *e em* pleno INVERNO. *Repito: em *JANEIRO *e em *pleno INVERNO!!!* Ou seja, máximas a rondar os 30°C no levante espanhol em *pleno* *janeiro, *mesmo sendo a região mais amena da península ibérica, é uma autêntica ABERRAÇÃO no mínimo. Isto é um caso de emergência!!!
> _Quo vadis, _planeta Terra???


Sim, é um pouco anormal, mas já era expectável tendo em conta a sinóptica atual. Normalmente, com os chamados ventos de oeste ou "poniente", como chamam por lá, o calor é arrastado para o Levante e muitas vezes as temperaturas na região são 5 a 10 graus acima de zonas mais a oeste. O que acontece é que, nesta altura do ano, os "ponientes" não costumam ser frequentes (estamos a falar dum padrão mais comum na região no verão e não propriamente em janeiro). Neste caso temos muita humidade e temperaturas a rondar os 15-20°C no oeste da Península - com uma corrente de oeste forte e o efeito Föhen nas serras da Cordilheira Bética e dos Montes de Toledo, acho que já se estava à espera do que viria aí... 

A última vez que estas temperaturas altas foram atingidas em janeiro nem foi há muito tempo - foi a 22 de janeiro de 2018. Curiosamente, nesse dia, em Portugal choveu bastante, se não estou em erro... Foi a última frente antes do regresso do anticiclone que, se a minha memória não falha, durou até dia 26 de fevereiro, altura em que o tempo mudou radicalmente durante várias semanas (e qualquer um do fórum lembra-se disso).


----------



## Santofsky (28 Jan 2021 às 23:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sim, é um pouco anormal, mas já era expectável tendo em conta a sinóptica atual. Normalmente, com os chamados ventos de oeste ou "poniente", como chamam por lá, o calor é arrastado para o Levante e muitas vezes as temperaturas na região são 5 a 10 graus acima de zonas mais a oeste. O que acontece é que, nesta altura do ano, os "ponientes" não costumam ser frequentes (estamos a falar dum padrão mais comum na região no verão e não propriamente em janeiro). Neste caso temos muita humidade e temperaturas a rondar os 15-20°C no oeste da Península - com uma corrente de oeste forte e o efeito Föhen nas serras da Cordilheira Bética e dos Montes de Toledo, acho que já se estava à espera do que viria aí...
> 
> A última vez que estas temperaturas altas foram atingidas em janeiro nem foi há muito tempo - foi a 22 de janeiro de 2018. Curiosamente, nesse dia, em Portugal choveu bastante, se não estou em erro... Foi a última frente antes do regresso do anticiclone que, se a minha memória não falha, durou até dia 26 de fevereiro, altura em que o tempo mudou radicalmente durante várias semanas (e qualquer um do fórum lembra-se disso).



Foi a 25 de janeiro que passou essa tal frente pelo nosso território. Dias antes  estávamos com uma sinóptica parecida com a atual, com morrinha e nevoeiros um pouco por todo o país (o dia 22 foi um deles). 
Quanto aos _ponientes _e mesmo sendo a zona mais amena da península ibérica_, _mesmo assim continuo a achar os quase 30°C no levante espanhol uma temperatura muito anómala para a altura do ano que é, ou não estivéssemos no mês historicamente mais frio do ano, como é janeiro.  Se assim nesta altura se atingem máximas a roçar os 30°C no levante, então no verão com esta sinóptica que estamos a passar nem quero imaginar a fornalha existente nessa zona, as máximas só pararão quase nos... 50°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2021 às 23:56)

Santofsky disse:


> Foi a 25 de janeiro que passou essa tal frente pelo nosso território. Dias antes  estávamos com uma sinóptica parecida com a atual, com morrinha e nevoeiros um pouco por todo o país (o dia 22 foi um deles).
> Quanto aos _ponientes _e mesmo sendo a zona mais amena da península ibérica_, _mesmo assim continuo a achar os quase 30°C no levante espanhol uma temperatura muito anómala para a altura do ano que é, ou não estivéssemos no mês historicamente mais frio do ano, como é janeiro.  Se assim nesta altura se atingem máximas a roçar os 30°C no levante, então no verão com esta sinóptica que estamos a passar nem quero imaginar a fornalha existente nessa zona, as máximas só pararão quase nos... 50°C


Nos 50 tenho dúvidas, mas dos 40 certamente passariam se tal sinóptica ocorresse no verão. O que acontece também é que, no verão, a zona também sofre com o chamado vento suão ou _xalòc, _como é conhecido em catalão. Normalmente, durante o dia existe este vento marítimo, amenizando as temperaturas diurnas, mas de noite o vento sopra de oeste, tanto que não são raras as temperaturas mínimas superiores a 25°C na região... 
Segundo a AEMET, as temperaturas máximas absolutas na estação de Múrcia, no período de 1984 a 2020, foram superiores a 40°C em 5 meses, a saber: 

Maio - 41,0°C
Junho - 42,9°C 
Julho - 45,7°C
Agosto - 43,2°C
Setembro - 44,6°C
De relembrar também que normalmente estas temperaturas extremas no Levante ocorrem em alturas em que, na metade ocidental da Península, está um tempo "ameno" para a altura do ano em questão.


----------



## Santofsky (29 Jan 2021 às 00:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nos 50 tenho dúvidas, mas dos 40 certamente passariam se tal sinóptica ocorresse no verão. O que acontece também é que, no verão, a zona também sofre com o chamado vento suão ou _xalòc, _como é conhecido em catalão. Normalmente, durante o dia existe este vento marítimo, amenizando as temperaturas diurnas, mas de noite o vento sopra de oeste, tanto que não são raras as temperaturas mínimas superiores a 25°C na região...
> Segundo a AEMET, as temperaturas máximas absolutas na estação de Múrcia, no período de 1984 a 2020, foram superiores a 40°C em 5 meses, a saber:
> 
> Maio - 41,0°C
> ...



Eu penso que foi em Almeria que se atingiram 47°C de máxima salvo erro em julho de 1994... E em zonas como Múrcia as máximas já chegaram a ultrapassar largamente os 30°C em... novembro, chegando mesmo a roçar os 40°C em... outubro.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Jan 2021 às 00:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nos 50 tenho dúvidas, mas dos 40 certamente passariam se tal sinóptica ocorresse no verão. O que acontece também é que, no verão, a zona também sofre com o chamado vento suão ou _xalòc, _como é conhecido em catalão. Normalmente, durante o dia existe este vento marítimo, amenizando as temperaturas diurnas, mas de noite o vento sopra de oeste, tanto que não são raras as temperaturas mínimas superiores a 25°C na região...
> Segundo a AEMET, as temperaturas máximas absolutas na estação de Múrcia, no período de 1984 a 2020, foram superiores a 40°C em 5 meses, a saber:
> 
> Maio - 41,0°C
> ...



É quando a dorsal africana está nessa região, permitindo que o calor penetre posteriormente no coração da Europa Ocidental. Salvo erro, foi esta sinóptica que originou no Verão de 2019 temperaturas record em França, Bélgica, Alemanha e Holanda.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2021 às 00:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Foi a 25 de janeiro que passou essa tal frente pelo nosso território. Dias antes  estávamos com uma sinóptica parecida com a atual, com morrinha e nevoeiros um pouco por todo o país (o dia 22 foi um deles).
> Quanto aos _ponientes _e mesmo sendo a zona mais amena da península ibérica_, _mesmo assim continuo a achar os quase 30°C no levante espanhol uma temperatura muito anómala para a altura do ano que é, ou não estivéssemos no mês historicamente mais frio do ano, como é janeiro.  Se assim nesta altura se atingem máximas a roçar os 30°C no levante, então no verão com esta sinóptica que estamos a passar nem quero imaginar a fornalha existente nessa zona, as máximas só pararão quase nos... 50°C


Tal como já foi referido, isso também depende muito da sinóptica. Se surgir uma sinóptica como esta no verão, o levante espanhol terá certamente máximas muito elevadas. Basicamente aquilo que está a acontecer na região é o mesmo que ocorre, por exemplo no nosso litoral quando há lestada, pois o vento dominante por lá nestes dias é de oeste. 
Segundo o El tiempo na TVE, foram batidos recordes sendo de destacar os 29,2ºC de Alicante. Sim, são temperaturas anormalmente altas para esta altura do ano, mas é algo que por vezes acontece.


----------



## rokleon (29 Jan 2021 às 01:42)

Pretty cool!


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2021 às 12:13)

O interior do Sudeste de Espanha, não é propriamente a zona mais amena da P. Ibérica (sobretudo no inverno).

E temperaturas próximas de 30 graus em Janeiro, apesar de (bastante) incomuns, já devem ter ocorrido em diferentes partes da P. Ibérica.


----------



## Santofsky (31 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Chega ao fim o mês de janeiro... E infelizmente tal como eu previa a segunda quinzena acabou por estragar tudo o que havia para estragar, isto é tudo o que foi "construído" na primeira quinzena. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser histórico mas que a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser um dos mais frios de sempre e que no fim de contas acaba com valores próximos da média, sobretudo as temperaturas máximas. Aliás, nalguns locais do país a média das máximas do mês até terá anomalia... positiva. O que mostra como foi bem implacável a segunda quinzena do mês.
E para fevereiro não auguro nada de bom no que diz respeito às temperaturas, basta só olhar as previsões para a primeira década do mês... É verdade que para o final da semana os modelos prevêem uma siberiana... mas esta não irá atingir Portugal nem a península ibérica. Tudo isto porque a cut-off que irá deambular pelo nosso território a partir de quinta-feira irá servir de "parede", impedindo assim a siberiana de chegar a nós. É triste... mas enfim é a realidade e temos de nos contentar com ela. Ou já não estivéssemos nós habituados...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Santofsky disse:


> Chega ao fim o mês de janeiro... E infelizmente tal como eu previa a segunda quinzena acabou por estragar tudo o que havia para estragar, isto é tudo o que foi "construído" na primeira quinzena. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser histórico mas que a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser um dos mais frios de sempre e que no fim de contas acaba com valores próximos da média, sobretudo as temperaturas máximas. Aliás, nalguns locais do país a média das máximas do mês até terá anomalia... positiva. O que mostra como foi bem implacável a segunda quinzena do mês.
> E para fevereiro não auguro nada de bom no que diz respeito às temperaturas, basta só olhar as previsões para a primeira década do mês... É verdade que para o final da semana os modelos prevêem uma siberiana... mas está não irá atingir Portugal nem a península ibérica. Tudo isto porque a cut-off que irá deambular pelo nosso território a partir de quinta-feira irá servir de "parede", impedindo assim a siberiana de chegar a nós. É triste... mas enfim é a realidade e temos de nos contentar com ela. Ou já não estivéssemos nós habituados...


Não teremos siberiana, mas teremos bastante precipitação um pouco por todo o país como não acontecia há bastantes fevereiros, e quem sabe neve na Serra da Estrela. E parece que a tendência dos modelos é mesmo para uma primeira quinzena de fevereiro chuvosa, com uma cut-off logo no início do mês e, a partir de 10, quem sabe uma entrada de oeste como tivemos em abril de 2020 ou março de 2018...  
Isso que eu saiba não é mau!


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Fará sentido chorar apenas pela estatística final, esquecendo tudo o que aconteceu ao longo do mês? É isso que define um mês ser meteorologicamente interessante ou não? Vamos lá ver: a vaga de frio desde o Natal até meio do mês ficará registada e lembrada como uma das maiores dos últimos anos! Bem chato seria um mês com todos os dias na média. Além disso, a subida das temperaturas também significou tempo bastante húmido que muita falta faz. Apesar de não ter chovido muito a sul, manteve bem a humidade dos solos. Que grande drama foi este mês...

Quanto a Fevereiro, o início deverá ser húmido provavelmente em quase todo o país. Para já, a janela temporal com uma previsibilidade razoável é o que nos diz. Além disso, só com uma bola de cristal. A siberiana não nos chega? Paciência, também já tivemos tempo muito frio este Inverno, algo que não acontece sequer todos os anos. A tal cut-off que afasta a siberiana da PI vai deixar chuva muito preciosa especialmente a sul, uma vez que os solos estão bem servidos, quase tudo o que chover abastecerá as barragens e aquíferos. Início de Fevereiro dramático, tal como Janeiro o foi, realmente...

Pessoalmente, aborrece-me ver mensagens sempre com queixas por parte de alguns membros do fórum, parece que nunca estão satisfeitos. É que não é de vez quando, é sempre, sempre, sempre, a bater na mesma tecla. Contribuam de uma forma mais positiva, uma vez que até mostram ter algum conhecimento sobre a matéria...


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2021 às 19:32)

Um mês de janeiro triste e estragado. Quando penso que já vi tudo neste fórum afinal parece que ainda há mais para ver. Já lá vai o tempo em que se queixavam de janeiros secos e monótonos...qual quê. Frio, chuva, neve mas triste e estragado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Chega ao fim o mês de janeiro... E infelizmente tal como eu previa a segunda quinzena acabou por estragar tudo o que havia para estragar, isto é tudo o que foi "construído" na primeira quinzena. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser histórico mas que a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser um dos mais frios de sempre e que no fim de contas acaba com valores próximos da média, sobretudo as temperaturas máximas. Aliás, nalguns locais do país a média das máximas do mês até terá anomalia... positiva. O que mostra como foi bem implacável a segunda quinzena do mês.
> E para fevereiro não auguro nada de bom no que diz respeito às temperaturas, basta só olhar as previsões para a primeira década do mês... É verdade que para o final da semana os modelos prevêem uma siberiana... mas está não irá atingir Portugal nem a península ibérica. Tudo isto porque a cut-off que irá deambular pelo nosso território a partir de quinta-feira irá servir de "parede", impedindo assim a siberiana de chegar a nós. É triste... mas enfim é a realidade e temos de nos contentar com ela. Ou já não estivéssemos nós habituados...


Existe sempre uma alternativa para cada gosto, mas lembro que nós próximos 15 dias só poderá sair do país em caso de extrema importância, meta a cunha chefe, pode ser que tenha sorte 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Santofsky disse:


> Chega ao fim o mês de janeiro... E infelizmente tal como eu previa a segunda quinzena acabou por estragar tudo o que havia para estragar, isto é tudo o que foi "construído" na primeira quinzena. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser histórico mas que a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar. Um mês de janeiro que tinha tudo para ser um dos mais frios de sempre e que no fim de contas acaba com valores próximos da média, sobretudo as temperaturas máximas. Aliás, nalguns locais do país a média das máximas do mês até terá anomalia... positiva. O que mostra como foi bem implacável a segunda quinzena do mês.
> E para fevereiro não auguro nada de bom no que diz respeito às temperaturas, basta só olhar as previsões para a primeira década do mês... É verdade que para o final da semana os modelos prevêem uma siberiana... mas está não irá atingir Portugal nem a península ibérica. Tudo isto porque a cut-off que irá deambular pelo nosso território a partir de quinta-feira irá servir de "parede", impedindo assim a siberiana de chegar a nós. É triste... mas enfim é a realidade e temos de nos contentar com ela. Ou já não estivéssemos nós habituados...


Tivemos literalmente tudo o que poderíamos pedir para o nosso retângulo: neve, chuva, geadas, sincelo, temperaturas baixas. Vamos sim relembrar a primeira quinzena de janeiro, provavelmente não teremos algo parecido nos próximos anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

Mesmo assim, já tem havido invernos bem mais " chatos".
Agora, se a expectativa é ver muitos dias gelidos, e nevoes a cotas baixas em Portugal, pois, aí sim, é sempre fiasco, ainda assim, tivémos um evento razoável de neve acima dos 500/600m no dia 9 de janeiro, pontualmente com surpresas abaixo dessa cota.
Para já Fevereiro vai entrar com alguma chuva, o que já não é mau.


----------



## Mr.Jones (31 Jan 2021 às 21:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Existe sempre uma alternativa para cada gosto, mas lembro que nós próximos 15 dias só poderá sair do país em caso de extrema importância, meta a cunha chefe, pode ser que tenha sorte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-30°C em Fevereiro??? 14% de probabilidade de precipitação??? Que fiasco de mês!!!
2 graus acima da média e sem neve?? Que desilusão, realmente as coisas já não são o que eram... ainda me lembro dos Fevereiros em Oymyakon com uns belos -65°C e 3 metros de neve nas ruas
Enfim, nada que não estejamos habituados...


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Mr.Jones disse:


> ainda me lembro dos Fevereiros em Oymyakon com uns belos -65°C e 3 metros de neve nas ruas



Não me parece que isso tenha sido comum  https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/lowest-temperature-inhabited


----------



## Mr.Jones (31 Jan 2021 às 21:53)

Orion disse:


> Não me parece que isso tenha sido comum  https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/lowest-temperature-inhabited



Não faço ideia das normas climáticas de Oymyakon lol
Só estava a seguir o raciocínio de alguns posters daqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

Isto quando vier os " rios de calor" é que me vou rir...
Lá para Março pode ser que as temperaturas toquem nos 30°c em todos o país....

Lei da compensação vem sempre ao de cima.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

boneli disse:


> Um mês de janeiro triste e estragado. Quando penso que já vi tudo neste fórum afinal parece que ainda há mais para ver. Já lá vai o tempo em que se queixavam de janeiros secos e monótonos...qual quê. Frio, chuva, neve mas triste e estragado.


Monotonia é teres 15 dias ou mais de chuva morrinha isso sim é monotonia.
Já não vejo o azul do céu há duas semanas...

Mas como tamos em janeiro ...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (31 Jan 2021 às 22:21)

Não vale a pena tirar conclusões precipitadas, só para vir justificar os queixumes do costume. 
Para já muitos modelos tinham previsto desde do início que a Península Ibérica seria atingida por entradas continentais oriundas da Sibéria a partir do dia 6 de Fevereiro, admitindo que podem ocorrer alterações à última da hora. Mas até agora com este inverno temos tido agradáveis surpresas, seja no frio ou na chuva.

A meteorologia não é hara-kiri. A meteorologia vai consoante o vento sopra, é assim que esta ciência funciona.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2021 às 22:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Monotonia é teres 15 dias ou mais de chuva morrinha isso sim é monotonia.
> Já não vejo o azul do céu há duas semanas...
> 
> Mas como tamos em janeiro ...
> ...


Virem para aqui queixar-se de que não se vê o sol há não sei quantos dias também não vai fazer com que ele apareça. E é exatamente igual noutras circunstâncias porque felizmente, ninguém manda na meteorologia.
É mais normal ter 15 dias de chuva em janeiro, seja morrinha ou não, do que ter 30ºC em Março como já referiste.

Mais uma vez, estás na zona errada do país para ver o sol com frequência no inverno, em anos mais normais.


----------



## Santofsky (31 Jan 2021 às 22:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto quando vier os " rios de calor" é que me vou rir...
> Lá para Março pode ser que as temperaturas toquem nos 30°c em todos o país....
> 
> Lei da compensação vem sempre ao de cima.
> ...



Se há altura em que o frio deve de estar implacável é agora no inverno e não no verão, principalmente nos meses de junho, como tem acontecido nos últimos anos...


----------



## Santofsky (31 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto quando vier os " rios de calor" é que me vou rir...
> Lá para Março pode ser que as temperaturas toquem nos 30°c em todos o país....
> 
> Lei da compensação vem sempre ao de cima.
> ...



30°C em março não (até 25°C é muito para essa altura do ano, aliás o mês de março ainda costuma trazer boas surpresas no que respeita ao frio) mas é a partir de meados de maio quando começam a surgir os primeiros. Todos os anos quando chega essa altura é só malta a queixar-se do calor. Pois como disse no post anterior o frio é agora nesta altura que deve estar implacável e não no verão, que por sua vez é quando o calor deve estar igualmente implacável e não agora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2021 às 23:03)

Santofsky disse:


> 30°C em março não (até 25°C é muito para essa altura do ano, aliás o mês de março ainda costuma trazer boas surpresas no que respeita ao frio) mas é a partir de meados de maio quando começam a surgir os primeiros. Todos os anos quando chega essa altura é só malta a queixar-se do calor. Pois como disse no post anterior o frio é agora nesta altura que deve estar implacável e não no verão, que por sua vez é quando o calor deve estar igualmente implacável e não agora.


A uns anos atrás em março aqui no litoral norte atingimos os 28°c...
Infelizmente para mim pq detesto este padrão de chuva persistente e intensa e temperaturas amenas estes últimos anos tem sido uma miséria além dos prejuízos que provoca...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

jfo disse:


> Não vale a pena tirar conclusões precipitadas, só para vir justificar os queixumes do costume.
> Para já muitos modelos tinham previsto desde do início que a Península Ibérica seria atingida por entradas continentais oriundas da Sibéria a partir do dia 6 de Fevereiro, admitindo que podem ocorrer alterações à última da hora. Mas até agora com este inverno temos tido agradáveis surpresas, seja no frio ou na chuva.
> 
> A meteorologia não é hara-kiri. A meteorologia vai consoante o vento sopra, é assim que esta ciência funciona.


Eu sei que não é. Eu apenas fui comentar aquilo que os modelos preveem neste momento, mas também sei que muita coisa pode mudar nos próximos 10 dias. 
Agora, uma coisa é quase certa: vamos ter bastante chuva até dia 6, um pouco por todo o país. Falta saber é onde irá cair o grosso da precipitação...


----------



## jfo (31 Jan 2021 às 23:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu sei que não é. Eu apenas fui comentar aquilo que os modelos preveem neste momento, mas também sei que muita coisa pode mudar nos próximos 10 dias.
> Agora, uma coisa é quase certa: vamos ter bastante chuva até dia 6, um pouco por todo o país. Falta saber é onde irá cair o grosso da precipitação...



Isto baseando-se na previsão do ECMWF, mas o GFS ainda mantém a previsão de chegada de ar frio até à Península Ibérica, apesar deste ser passageiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2021 às 23:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Virem para aqui queixar-se de que não se vê o sol há não sei quantos dias também não vai fazer com que ele apareça. E é exatamente igual noutras circunstâncias porque felizmente, ninguém manda na meteorologia.
> É mais normal ter 15 dias de chuva em janeiro, seja morrinha ou não, do que ter 30ºC em Março como já referiste.
> 
> Mais uma vez, estás na zona errada do país para ver o sol com frequência no inverno, em anos mais normais.


Em 2017 2018 tivemos invernos bem mais risonhos no litoral norte.
Os últimos 2 anos tem sido um desastre...
Mas só quem passa por elas é que sabe!!!
Sorte a das lavandarias por exemplo faturam bem!
Se não batemos o record devemos andar perto  com os dias consecutivos com precipitação.
O ano passado em Montemuro as pessoas queixavam se exatamente do mesmo dezenas e dezenas de dias sem sol e com muita chuva...
Mandar no tempo!?
Às vezes...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2021 às 23:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Em 2017 2018 tivemos invernos bem mais risonhos no litoral norte.
> Os últimos 2 anos tem sido um desastre...
> Mas só quem passa por elas é que sabe!!!
> Sorte a das lavandarias por exemplo faturam bem!
> ...


2017 não foi propriamente um ano chuvoso e 2018, só a partir do final de fevereiro é que se tornou num ano mais chuvoso. Claro que invernos secos, normalmente têm muitos mais dias de sol.
Só quem passa por elas é que sabe?
Eu não estou no litoral norte, mas aqui na zona onde vivo também mal temos visto o sol. Temos tido alguma chuva, mas em certas situações nem chove, nem faz sol e isso é que chato.
No entanto, não me estou a queixar porque gosto deste tempo e ainda mais gosto dá depois de, nos últimos anos, os invernos serem caracterizados por estabilidade a mais. Atualmente, tendo em conta o facto de estarmos em confinamento, pelo menos sempre dá mais vontade de ficar em casa.

O que caracteriza muito o clima da tua zona é a chuva e os dias cinzentos no inverno. Aqui no Alentejo, é o calor no verão. Gosto do calor, mas também não gosto dele em excesso, só que não venho para o seguimento livre fazer disto um muro das lamentações porque sei bem que é algo comum da minha região e além disso, as minhas queixas não iriam adiantar de nada. Em vez disso, sempre vou publicando no tópico de seguimento o ponto da situação porque é mais essencial ao fórum. 
Tendo em conta aquilo que tu dizes, estou a tentar perceber o significado do teu avatar. É ironia?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2021 às 23:56)

Não se trata de lamentações mas de desabafos.
Frequento este fórum há 15 anos sempre tive este avatar e nunca mudei!
Quando o inverno chegar avisem?
Claro que sim, supostamente estação do ano em que neva e faz frio! chover? Chove todos os meses senso todas as semanas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2021 às 11:40)

Santofsky disse:


> Se há altura em que o frio deve de estar implacável é agora no inverno e não no verão, principalmente nos meses de junho, como tem acontecido nos últimos anos...



Os dados das ultimas duas decadas mostram outra realidade. Junho cada vez mais quente e seco. Recordo que a Norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela o Mes de Junho nao era um Mes seco em boa parte do territorio. No Litoral Norte, por exemplo, Junho era frequentemente um Mes de Primavera com varios Dias frescos e chuvosos e so melhorava la para dia 20 e tal.


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A uns anos atrás em março aqui no litoral norte atingimos os 28°c...
> Infelizmente para mim pq detesto este padrão de chuva persistente e intensa e temperaturas amenas estes últimos anos tem sido uma miséria além dos prejuízos que provoca...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Em 2008, se a memoria nao me falha, Marco foi muito quente. Mas nessa decada houve anos muito secos no Norte. 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008, creio que tambem 2009. E com meses de Marco quentes. Desde 2010 que houve uma recuperacao da precipitacao no Norte e o regresso a um padrao mais humido. Infelizmente ao mesmo tempo apareceu um escudo que secou o Sul. Meses seguidos com morrinha e o normal a Norte de Aveiro ate a Corunha. E nevoeiros Nas praias no Verao, e nortada fria. Quem nao gostar va para o Algarve e Alentejo que temos falta de populacao e muitas casas vazias!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2021 às 11:51)

Este inverno está a ser o mais normal que tivemos em meia dúzia de anos. Podia ser melhor? Podia. Mas nas novas circunstâncias climáticas em que estamos é o que temos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

frederico disse:


> Em 2008, se a memoria nao me falha, Marco foi muito quente. Mas nessa decada houve anos muito secos no Norte. 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008, creio que tambem 2009. E com meses de Marco quentes. Desde 2010 que houve uma recuperacao da precipitacao no Norte e o regresso a um padrao mais humido. Infelizmente ao mesmo tempo apareceu um escudo que secou o Sul. Meses seguidos com morrinha e o normal a Norte de Aveiro ate a Corunha. E nevoeiros Nas praias no Verao, e nortada fria. Quem nao gostar va para o Algarve e Alentejo que temos falta de populacao e muitas casas vazias!


E emprego...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (1 Fev 2021 às 13:46)

https://mkweather.com/2021/02/01/a-...re-the-worst-winter-for-years-is-coming-2021/


----------



## frederico (1 Fev 2021 às 14:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E emprego...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Ha com fartura mas e daqueles empregos que ninguem quer. Por isso ha muitos milhares de Indianos ou Brasileiros. Ha muito emprego na agricultura, e nao fosse o Covid tambem haveria no alojamento e restauracao.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Fev 2021 às 14:19)

frederico disse:


> Os dados das ultimas duas decadas mostram outra realidade. *Junho cada vez mais quente e seco.* Recordo que a Norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela o Mes de Junho nao era um Mes seco em boa parte do territorio. No Litoral Norte, por exemplo, Junho era frequentemente um Mes de Primavera com varios Dias frescos e chuvosos e so melhorava la para dia 20 e tal.



Mas nos últimos três anos tem havido uma interrupção desse padrão, sobretudo ao nível das temperaturas. O último junho decente a nível de temperaturas foi em 2017.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Fev 2021 às 14:25)

frederico disse:


> Em 2008, se a memoria nao me falha, Marco foi muito quente.



Março de 2008 foi um mês normal ao nível das temperaturas, segundo os dados do IPMA. Os marços muito quentes, com máximas na ordem dos 25°C e até mesmo perto dos 30°C durante dias a fio, verificaram-se em 2009 e 2012, isto falando nos últimos 15 anos. Os marços de 2017 e 2019 também foram igualmente quentes, em que as máximas também se aproximaram dos 30°C em vários locais do país


----------



## cactus (1 Fev 2021 às 16:11)

por falar em monotonia https://www.mun-setubal.pt/neste-dia/


----------



## Santofsky (1 Fev 2021 às 17:39)

cactus disse:


> por falar em monotonia https://www.mun-setubal.pt/neste-dia/



Enfim, outros tempos. Tempos esses cada vez mais difíceis ou mesmo impossíveis de repetir, ano após ano.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Fev 2021 às 17:51)

É verdade que desde outubro tem chovido razoavelmente um pouco por todo o país, apesar de, curiosamente, nenhum mês de outubro a janeiro ter tido precipitação acima da média. Por isso mesmo, nada que se compare a anos hidrológicos como 2009/2010 por exemplo, já para não falar do mítico ano hidrológico 2000/2001, sendo que comparar esses anos hidrológicos com o atual é quase como comparar uma galinha a uma avestruz, por exemplo. É importante que continue a chover durante fevereiro e mesmo março ou abril, porque neste momento basta ocorrer um mês seco (precipitação abaixo dos 50% da média) para grande parte do território voltar a entrar em seca meteorológica. Todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2021 às 17:59)

Santofsky disse:


> Enfim, outros tempos. Tempos esses cada vez mais difíceis ou mesmo impossíveis de repetir, ano após ano.



Esse acontecimento foi causado por uma conjugação de factores rara e que acontece uma vez em muitos anos:












Essa vaga de frio começou ainda em Janeiro de 1954 e prolongou-se Fevereiro adentro +/- até dia 07































As temperaturas chegaram aos *-16ºc* nas Penhas da Saúde em 04/02/1954, segundo IPMA.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_co.xml

Não se pode estar sempre a pedir que tais cenários acontecam, pois são extremamente raros na nossa latitude e localização geográfica, ou melhor, pedir pode-se pedir, mas a realidade depois será outra certamente.

Penso que o Janeiro que passou foi bastante bom, tivemos de tudo um pouco, gelos, geadas, neve e chuva, nada mau para a nossa latitude, sobertudo o frio e a neve que são normalmente mais escassos.

Claro que não foi o nevão generalizado até à cota 0 que mostram as cartas acima, mas como já disse é uma situação extremamente rara e há que aceitar isso.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2021 às 18:04)




----------



## N_Fig (1 Fev 2021 às 18:10)

Santofsky disse:


> Enfim, outros tempos. Tempos esses cada vez mais difíceis ou mesmo impossíveis de repetir, ano após ano.


Os fevereiros de 2005 e de 2012 tiveram ambos temperaturas médias inferiores a fevereiro de 1954...


----------



## jfo (1 Fev 2021 às 21:02)

Como se pode ver pelos modelos principais(ECMWF e GFS) estão a prever um arrefecimento gradual a partir da próxima sexta.
Para quê tanto sofrimento por antecipação?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2021 às 22:29)

jfo disse:


> Como se pode ver pelos modelos principais(ECMWF e GFS) estão a prever um arrefecimento gradual a partir da próxima sexta.
> Para quê tanto sofrimento por antecipação?


Qual frio? O que vejo são temperaturas muito próximas ao normal, não vejo nenhum frio previsto para os próximos tempos... 
Eu não sabia que mínimas de 9°C e máximas de 13°C eram tempo frio em fevereiro... 

O que está previsto, isso sim, é muita precipitação, e a cada saída parece que há uma melhoria em relação à anterior...


----------



## jfo (1 Fev 2021 às 23:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Qual frio? O que vejo são temperaturas muito próximas ao normal, não vejo nenhum frio previsto para os próximos tempos...
> Eu não sabia que mínimas de 9°C e máximas de 13°C eram tempo frio em fevereiro...
> 
> O que está previsto, isso sim, é muita precipitação, e a cada saída parece que há uma melhoria em relação à anterior...



Leste completamente ao contrário. Eu não disse que iria estar frio, disse que iria arrefecer gradualmente, um arrefecimento não implica que esteja frio no imediato, e as minimas que até estão previstas para sexta para já vão para os 7 graus e quarta-feira da próxima semana é previsto as minimas chegarem aos 2 graus.


----------



## Tonton (1 Fev 2021 às 23:24)

[Modo de desabafo]



Por favor, ó Senhor do Tempo, dê-me umas horitas de sol, um destes dias, para tirar este cheiro horroroso a mofo da casa (é daquelas boas construções habituais à "pato bravo" português, cheias de infiltações / maus isolamentos)


----------



## carlitinhos (2 Fev 2021 às 14:45)

bem pessoal e se a tradição ainda for o que era!! 
hoje 2/2 dia das "candelárias" como a temos a chorar o inverno estará a abalar??

definição de candelária: "festa que a Igreja Católica celebra em honra da Purificação da Virgem, em 2 de fevereiro, chamada também Purificação ou Festa das Candeias"

ditado popular: "_Está a Candelária a chorar, está o Inverno a passar." ou "Está a Candelária a rir, está o Inverno para vir.”_


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

carlitinhos disse:


> ditado popular: "_Está a Candelária a chorar, está o Inverno a passar." ou "Está a Candelária a rir, está o Inverno para vir.”_



Correcto, mas há outra "variante" (salvo seja) que nos interessa mais aqui a nós " Meteoloucos" 

*"Se Nossa Sra das Candeias estiver a chorar, está o Inverno a chegar, Se estiver a rir, está o Inverno para vir"... *

Portanto, é Inverno de qualquer maneira 

PS -  obrigado ao Staff por  ter movido para aqui a mensagem, por lapso tinha colocado no tópico das previsões.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2021 às 16:24)

Pela nossa Sra das Candeias o inverno está a acabar.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Fev 2021 às 22:07)

Previsões estranhas estas para os Açores, em que as T. mínimas são superiores às T. Máximas.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Snifa disse:


> Correcto, mas há outra "variante" (salvo seja) que nos interessa mais aqui a nós " Meteoloucos"
> 
> *"Se Nossa Sra das Candeias estiver a chorar, está o Inverno a chegar, Se estiver a rir, está o Inverno para vir"... *
> 
> ...



A que eu conheço é assim:

“Candeia que ri, está o Inverno para vir. Candeia de chora, está o Inverno fora”.  (Alentejo - Évora)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2021 às 22:56)

Snifa disse:


> Correcto, mas há outra "variante" (salvo seja) que nos interessa mais aqui a nós " Meteoloucos"
> 
> *"Se Nossa Sra das Candeias estiver a chorar, está o Inverno a chegar, Se estiver a rir, está o Inverno para vir"... *
> 
> ...



E quando nem ri nem chora como é que fica? 

Para amanhã existe outro ditado"_ No Dia de S. Brás (3), a cegonha verás, e se não a vires o Inverno vem atrás" _


----------



## jfo (2 Fev 2021 às 23:43)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/winter-weather/snow-cold-forecast-europe-mk/


----------



## Santofsky (3 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

Enquanto a cut-off se vai aproximando de Portugal, é bom estabelecer pontos de comparação entre o tempo que faz neste momento e o tempo que fazia há exatamente um ano atrás. Pois é, há um precisamente um ano atrás o nosso território estava com temperaturas altamente pornográficas para a altura do ano, quer as mínimas, quer as máximas. Máximas estas que ultrapassaram os 20°C em praticamente todo o território, inclusivamente no nordeste do país. No Alentejo e no oeste algarvio chegaram mesmo a passar os 25°C. Tudo isto em pleno começo de fevereiro. Se esta sinóptica tivesse ocorrido uns três dias antes, teriam sido batido todos os recordes para um mês de janeiro em todo o país.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2021 às 08:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pela nossa Sra das Candeias o inverno está a acabar.



Os ditados não conseguem já seguir as alterações climáticas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 08:54)

Bom dia
Dias muito interessantes pela frente pelo menos até daqui a 1 semana, com precipitações moderadas e persistentes que poderão vir a fazer a média do mês, e encher as barragens já que os solos já se encontram num nível de saturação!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2021 às 10:29)

Santofsky disse:


> Enquanto a cut-off se vai aproximando de Portugal, é bom estabelecer pontos de comparação entre o tempo que faz neste momento e o tempo que fazia há exatamente um ano atrás. Pois é, há um precisamente um ano atrás o nosso território estava com temperaturas altamente pornográficas para a altura do ano, quer as mínimas, quer as máximas. Máximas estas que ultrapassaram os 20°C em praticamente todo o território, inclusivamente no nordeste do país. No Alentejo e no oeste algarvio chegaram mesmo a passar os 25°C. Tudo isto em pleno começo de fevereiro. Se esta sinóptica tivesse ocorrido uns três dias antes, teriam sido batido todos os recordes para um mês de janeiro em todo o país.


Tendo em conta o que tivemos neste inverno até agora, eu nem sei bem se realmente tivemos algum inverno em 2019/2020... 
Vejamos: dias com frio e geada só tive um ou dois no início de dezembro e naqueles dias de nevoeiro no fim do mês, e nem foram nada de especial. Para além disso, à exceção daquelas tempestades em dezembro e uma ou outra frente mais ativa em janeiro, pouca instabilidade ocorreu na realidade! 
Sobre as temperaturas, cabe salientar que todo o inverno 2019/2020 foi incrivelmente ameno. Mesmo na altura do Natal tivemos temperaturas a rondar os 20 a 24°C de máxima em muitas zonas do Alentejo e em janeiro andaram também muito próximas dos 20°C no Sul, durante muitos dias, e já nem estou a falar da sequência anómala de dias com temperaturas máximas superiores a 20°C em fevereiro em muitos pontos do país! 

Curiosamente, a situação só começou a tornar-se mais normal ao nível de temperaturas e de precipitação a meio de março, ou seja, já fora do inverno climatológico - quando tivemos aquela frente no dia 19 a atingir grande parte da Região Sul e a entrada polar no fim do mês, com neve em muitas zonas do Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## Santofsky (3 Fev 2021 às 14:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tendo em conta o que tivemos neste inverno até agora, eu nem sei bem se realmente tivemos algum inverno em 2019/2020...
> Vejamos: dias com frio e geada só tive um ou dois no início de dezembro e naqueles dias de nevoeiro no fim do mês, e nem foram nada de especial. Para além disso, à exceção daquelas tempestades em dezembro e uma ou outra frente mais ativa em janeiro, pouca instabilidade ocorreu na realidade!
> Sobre as temperaturas, cabe salientar que todo o inverno 2019/2020 foi incrivelmente ameno. Mesmo na altura do Natal tivemos temperaturas a rondar os 20 a 24°C de máxima em muitas zonas do Alentejo e em janeiro andaram também muito próximas dos 20°C no Sul, durante muitos dias, e já nem estou a falar da sequência anómala de dias com temperaturas máximas superiores a 20°C em fevereiro em muitos pontos do país!
> 
> Curiosamente, a situação só começou a tornar-se mais normal ao nível de temperaturas e de precipitação a meio de março, ou seja, já fora do inverno climatológico - quando tivemos aquela frente no dia 19 a atingir grande parte da Região Sul e a entrada polar no fim do mês, com neve em muitas zonas do Interior Norte e Centro.



O inverno de 2019/20 só foi seco no geral graças ao super-seco mês de fevereiro, porque o dezembro até foi bastante chuvoso graças a essa semana das três tempestades (Daniel, Elsa e Fabien), com acumulados superiores a 200 mm a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela só nessa semana e o janeiro, apesar de ter sido seco, teve dois rios atmosféricos que afetaram grande parte do território (o primeiro na segunda semana do mês e que antecedeu a tempestade Glória, que todos nós sabemos o que foi em Espanha, o segundo na última semana do mês e que antecedeu aquelas máximas pornográficas acima dos 20/25°C no início de fevereiro). O fevereiro super-seco é que veio estragar tudo, em que a média no interior norte e centro e na região sul nem sequer atingiu os 25% (alguns locais do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve tiveram mesmo um acumulado de... 0 mm). 
Quanto ao atual inverno e ao atual ano hidrológico, é verdade que desde outubro tem chovido razoavelmente um pouco por todo o país, inclusivamente no Algarve, apesar de, curiosamente, nenhum mês de outubro a janeiro ter tido precipitação acima da média (salvo, localmente, algumas exceções). Por isso mesmo, nada que se compare a anos hidrológicos como 2009/2010 por exemplo, já para não falar do mítico ano hidrológico 2000/2001, sendo que comparar esses anos hidrológicos com o atual é quase como comparar uma galinha a uma avestruz, por exemplo. É importante que continue a chover durante fevereiro e mesmo março ou abril, porque neste momento basta ocorrer um mês seco (precipitação abaixo dos 50% da média) para grande parte do território voltar a entrar em seca meteorológica. Todo o cuidado é pouco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2021 às 14:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> E quando nem ri nem chora como é que fica?



Diz a lenda que, quando a Senhora das Candeias não está a rir, nem a chorar, está o Inverno a chegar 

Se não estiver a chorar, nem a rir, está o Inverno para vir... 

Se não ri nem chora, o Inverno não demora..

Se não chora nem ri, o Inverno está aí...


E assim sucessivamente..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2021 às 14:51)

Santofsky disse:


> *O inverno de 2019/20 só foi seco no geral graças ao super-seco mês de fevereiro*, porque o dezembro até foi bastante chuvoso graças a essa semana das três tempestades (Daniel, Elsa e Fabien), com acumulados superiores a 200 mm a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela só nessa semana e o janeiro, apesar de ter sido seco, teve dois rios atmosféricos que afetaram grande parte do território (o primeiro na segunda semana do mês e que antecedeu a tempestade Glória, que todos nós sabemos o que foi em Espanha, o segundo na última semana do mês e que antecedeu aquelas máximas pornográficas acima dos 20/25°C no início de fevereiro). O fevereiro super-seco é que veio estragar tudo, em que a média no interior norte e centro e na região sul nem sequer atingiu os 25% (alguns locais do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve tiveram mesmo um acumulado de... 0 mm).
> Quanto ao atual inverno e ao atual ano hidrológico, é verdade que desde outubro tem chovido razoavelmente um pouco por todo o país, inclusivamente no Algarve, apesar de, curiosamente, *nenhum mês de outubro a janeiro ter tido precipitação acima da média* (salvo, localmente, algumas exceções). Por isso mesmo, nada que se compare a anos hidrológicos como 2009/2010 por exemplo, já para não falar do mítico ano hidrológico 2000/2001, sendo que comparar esses anos hidrológicos com o atual é quase como comparar uma galinha a uma avestruz, por exemplo. É importante que continue a chover durante fevereiro e mesmo março ou abril, porque neste momento basta ocorrer um mês seco (precipitação abaixo dos 50% da média) para grande parte do território voltar a entrar em seca meteorológica. Todo o cuidado é pouco.


1° - Não, o inverno não foi só seco devido a fevereiro. Janeiro, por exemplo, foi um mês bem seco em Portugal Continental, com só uma pequena faixa do Litoral Norte com precipitações acima do normal. Mesmo dezembro foi pouco chuvoso tendo em conta outros dezembros aqui mais para sul, e até diria que, aqui na Margem Sul, essa semana foi um completo fiasco dado que estavam previstos mais de 115 mm e nem sequer 60 caíram em muitas zonas da região. 

2° - Outubro foi chuvoso e novembro também foi em grande parte do país. Dezembro foi chuvoso em grande parte do Litoral Norte e Centro, com zonas dentro da Grande Lisboa com acumulados superiores a 200 mm. Só janeiro é que deverá ficar abaixo da média em praticamente todo o país, mas mesmo assim nem é comparável sequer ao ano hidrológico 2019/2020, que foi um ano sem grande interesse até março em grande parte do Sul, talvez excetuando um ou outro evento esporádico. 
De facto, a única região do país que está um pouco "má" é a minha, já que o único mês chuvoso que tive até agora foi outubro, mas tudo pode mudar nos próximos meses, até porque o acumulado do ano hidrológico nem está assim tão mau - 89% da média, quando no ano passado andava nos 70%.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2021 às 15:25)

Outubro e Novembro foram chuvosos no Sul. Basta ir ao site do IPMA e confirmar.

Nao ha queda de precipitacao no Sul no Outono e Primavera. Ha sim uma queda brutal no Inverno!

O grande problema esta na ausencia de precipitacao em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. Chove no Outono, mas os terrenos estao secos devido ao Verao. Quando estao saturados, para de chover. Assim as barragens nao enchem! Depois Volta a chover na Primavera, quando os terrenos ja nao estao saturados, os dias Sao maiores, a evapotranspiracao superior... Estamos nisto ha mais de 15 anos, salvo raras excepcoes como 2009/2010.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2021 às 18:25)

*COVID-19 lockdowns temporarily raised global temperatures*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2021 às 20:51)

*“O Ciclone de 1941: Há 80 anos, a maior de todas as tempestades”, por António Matias Coelho*

Faz neste mês de fevereiro 80 anos que ocorreu a mais violenta tempestade a atingir Portugal desde que há registos, ou seja, em pelo menos um século e meio. Veio do Atlântico e varreu o país de sudoeste para nordeste, com ventos violentíssimos que atingiram entre 130 e 150 quilómetros por hora. Provocou mais de cem mortos e um número indeterminado de feridos, deixando à sua passagem um desolador rasto de destruição. Em Constância, a chamada Casa dos Arcos, onde a tradição popular diz que Camões viveu, ficou transformada numa completa ruína. 

A mãe de todas as tempestades

15 de fevereiro de 1941, um sábado: na parte da tarde o diabo andou à solta por este país além, como nunca se tinha visto nem mais se tornaria a ver até ao momento que vivemos. Sendo tempo de inverno, nem por isso se pode dizer que o dia tivesse nascido com ar ameaçador. Choveu, é certo, mas coisa relativamente pouca, nada que assustasse a gente do povo ou fizesse prever o que chegaria depois do almoço.

O ciclone fez-se sentir com especial violência no vale do Tejo, onde os estragos foram bastante avultados. Só na zona de Abrantes terão sido derrubadas cerca de 200 000 árvores e há notícia de pelo menos sete mortos na nossa região, quatro deles em Abrantes e três em Torres Novas (1). Quando o país se conseguiu recompor e fazer contas aos prejuízos, verificou que eles, para além de tantas vidas e de tanto sofrimento, terão ascendido a cerca de um milhão de contos, ou seja, o correspondente a quase metade do orçamento do estado para esse ano de 1941.

https://www.mediotejo.net/o-ciclone...nziKp3v48zDPLzliddRNAuGGWug2gjYkyrrWbmGN0xWoo


----------



## Tonton (4 Fev 2021 às 00:11)

Tonton disse:


> Ora aqui está uma coisa mais "visível" para mim...




Ainda a propósito de mapas de meteorologia e daltonismo, deixo o que é, porventura, o exemplo mais deseperante para mim:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2021 às 10:19)

Até que ponto o  fato de haver menos poluição no ar desde o início da pandemia altera o estado do tempo!?
Alguém já se questionou?
Este ano estamos a ter em geral eventos pouco comuns.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2021 às 11:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Até que ponto o  fato de haver menos poluição no ar desde o início da pandemia altera o estado do tempo!?
> Alguém já se questionou?
> Este ano estamos a ter em geral eventos pouco comuns.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Já questionei. Penso que foi o @Orion que afirmou que não está relacionado.


----------



## srr (4 Fev 2021 às 14:23)

Boas,

Parece me que se está a Formar uma nova banda ainda no Mar

Ao largo da costa Alentejana !


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2021 às 20:55)

Tonton disse:


> Serei eu o único daltónico aqui pelo fórum??
> 
> Amigo João Pedro, pôr assim um mapa com cores destas, é mesmo maldade, porque eu não distingo quase nada...


Como é que um mapa com acumulação até 75 mm generalizada por todo o Alentejo pode ser maldade? 
Pronto... para a próxima vou levar o teu caso em consideração e adiciono uma descrição mais detalhada...


----------



## Santofsky (4 Fev 2021 às 21:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 1° - Não, o inverno não foi só seco devido a fevereiro. Janeiro, por exemplo, foi um mês bem seco em Portugal Continental, com só uma pequena faixa do Litoral Norte com precipitações acima do normal. Mesmo dezembro foi pouco chuvoso tendo em conta outros dezembros aqui mais para sul, e até diria que, aqui na Margem Sul, essa semana foi um completo fiasco dado que estavam previstos mais de 115 mm e nem sequer 60 caíram em muitas zonas da região.
> 
> 2° - Outubro foi chuvoso e novembro também foi em grande parte do país. Dezembro foi chuvoso em grande parte do Litoral Norte e Centro, com zonas dentro da Grande Lisboa com acumulados superiores a 200 mm. Só janeiro é que deverá ficar abaixo da média em praticamente todo o país, mas mesmo assim nem é comparável sequer ao ano hidrológico 2019/2020, que foi um ano sem grande interesse até março em grande parte do Sul, talvez excetuando um ou outro evento esporádico.
> De facto, a única região do país que está um pouco "má" é a minha, já que o único mês chuvoso que tive até agora foi outubro, mas tudo pode mudar nos próximos meses, até porque o acumulado do ano hidrológico nem está assim tão mau - 89% da média, quando no ano passado andava nos 70%.



Sim, janeiro de 2020 foi seco mas registou-se a ocorrência dos tais dois rios atmosféricos que mencionei no post anterior e que afetaram grande parte do território, mas com maior incidência no litoral norte, daí os valores acumulados de precipitação superiores à média nesta região.
Quanto ao atual ano hidrológico, tal como referi no post anterior, houve *localmente *discrepâncias nos acumulados acima e abaixo da média em praticamente todos os meses. Os meses de outubro e novembro foram chuvosos no sul mas secos em grande parte da região norte, dezembro foi chuvoso no litoral norte e centro mas seco em grande parte do interior e do sul, sobretudo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Já janeiro deverá ser quase uma fotocópia de dezembro, com precipitações acima da média nalguns locais do litoral oeste e abaixo da média no interior.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

Apenas um engano em duas casas décimais... Era o fim do mundo se os dados fossem reais...


----------



## Santofsky (6 Fev 2021 às 10:40)

Esta chuvinha vale de facto ouro para as barragens... E pelo menos até dia 11 a chuva vai continuar a cair em força sobretudo no litoral norte e centro.
É aproveitar porque segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos ECMWF e GFS o anticiclone irá regressar no São Valentim e virá para ficar por tempo indeterminado... E poderá mesmo trazer máximas acima de 20°C sobretudo no sul do país. Portanto o normal em linha com os últimos anos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2021 às 11:23)

Santofsky disse:


> Esta chuvinha vale de facto ouro para as barragens... E pelo menos até dia 11 a chuva vai continuar a cair em força sobretudo no litoral norte e centro.
> É aproveitar porque segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos ECMWF e GFS o anticiclone irá regressar no São Valentim e virá para ficar por tempo indeterminado... E poderá mesmo trazer máximas acima de 20°C sobretudo no sul do país. Portanto o normal em linha com os últimos anos...



Outra vez arroz...haja paciência


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2021 às 11:51)

Santofsky disse:


> E poderá mesmo trazer máximas acima de 20°C sobretudo no sul do país. Portanto o normal em linha com os últimos anos...



Mas depois do S. Valentim ainda será pior, com tendência para um calor seco vindo de Leste:







Como dizem os ditados:

"Se até ao S. Valentim, a chuva vires cair, está o calor para vir".

"Chuva antes do S. Valentim, calor sem fim".

"Chuva em início de Fevereiro, para a frente será soalheiro."

"Sol a rir pelo S. Valentim, seca sem fim."

"Sol em Fevereiro, Março e Abril de sequeiro".

"Fevereiro com calor, ano de Terror."


----------



## Santofsky (6 Fev 2021 às 12:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Outra vez arroz...haja paciência



Mas qual arroz? Agora já não se pode esboçar uma previsão a médio prazo com base no que os modelos indicam?



Snifa disse:


> Mas depois do S. Valentim ainda será pior, com tendência para um calor seco vindo de Leste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por enquanto ainda é apenas uma tendência, mas a confirmar será apenas o culminar de uma linhagem com os fevereiros dos últimos anos, isto é fevereiros com máximas acima de 20°C em todo o país durante dias a fio. Foi assim em 2017, 2019 e 2020. A única relativa exceção talvez tenha sido 2018.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Outra vez arroz...haja paciência



É mais um vidente, com a bola de cristal avariada.  

Perante, este meteograma tiro logo uma conclusão, a partir do dia 14, parece que vem aí é mais instabilidade do que sol.


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas qual arroz? Agora já não se pode esboçar uma previsão a médio prazo com base no que os modelos indicam?
> 
> 
> 
> Por enquanto ainda é apenas uma tendência, mas a confirmar será apenas o culminar de uma linhagem com os fevereiros dos últimos anos, isto é fevereiros com máximas acima de 20°C em todo o país durante dias a fio. Foi assim em 2017, 2019 e 2020. A única relativa exceção talvez tenha sido 2018.





Santofsky disse:


> Mas qual arroz? Agora já não se pode esboçar uma previsão a médio prazo com base no que os modelos indicam?
> 
> 
> 
> Por enquanto ainda é apenas uma tendência, mas a confirmar será apenas o culminar de uma linhagem com os fevereiros dos últimos anos, isto é fevereiros com máximas acima de 20°C em todo o país durante dias a fio. Foi assim em 2017, 2019 e 2020. A única relativa exceção talvez tenha sido 2018.



A última saída do GFS não indica isso. E se nos limitarnos ao GFS depois do dia 12 as saidas tem sido inconstantes...tanto coloca como retira precipitação e aumento de temperatura. Dai até dias a fio e infindáveis do quer que seja é um tiro no escuro. Há foristas que simplesmente não querem aprender com os erros e vivem na ilusão que a meteorologia é algo certo e linear.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2021 às 13:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas qual arroz? Agora já não se pode esboçar uma previsão a médio prazo com base no que os modelos indicam?


Em janeiro, também dizias que fevereiro ia ser quente e seco, em linha com os últimos anos e tal, mas até pelo menos à próxima semana será completamente diferente. Penso que até não é muito anormal haver temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC um dia ou outro em fevereiro, principalmente na 2ª quinzena. Se vierem uns dias de sol com temperaturas mais agradáveis também não faz mal a ninguém, desde que não se prolongue muito tempo.
Aquilo que tu queres é um inverno gelado e cheio de neve provavelmente, mas isso aqui para os nossos lados é praticamente impossível. Ainda assim, acho que o frio desde o natal até ao fim da primeira quinzena de janeiro chegou e até foi demais.


Santofsky disse:


> Por enquanto ainda é apenas uma tendência, mas a confirmar será apenas o culminar de uma linhagem com os fevereiros dos últimos anos, isto é fevereiros com máximas acima de 20°C em todo o país durante dias a fio. Foi assim em 2017, 2019 e 2020. A única relativa exceção talvez tenha sido 2018.


Neste momento, não vejo nenhuma sinóptica nos modelos que possa vir dar origem a dias a fio com 20ºC.


----------



## jfo (6 Fev 2021 às 14:58)

fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/02/06/ao...ke-historic-cicrulation-conditions-next-week/


_According to the newest ECMWF forecasts, AO index should around 9. February drop almost into -7, what is value, which is not seen very often - maybe only during the most extreme winters in history!

Air masses during circulation like this are flowing often, mainly above Europe from east to the west, Siberian and Arctic air is arranged into belt in mid-, sometimes up to subtropical latitudes and these regions are extremely cold with possible historic frosts.

During negative phase of Arctic oscillation, cold weather should persist in one region very long, because circulation is almost "frozen", traditionally zonal circulation is collapsed and Siberian and Arctic air have over continent a lot of time for creating extremely cold high pressure conditions.

Reversely, during AO+ (positive phase of Arctic Oscillation), zonal flow is very strong and stormtrack is shifted to northern regions - in Europe British Islands, Scandinavia and Baltic region, in the USA mainly western Canada and Alaska and mid-latitudes in the winter persist in warm and dry air, far away from tracks of cyclones. Only subtropical regions, thanks to cold anticyclonic nights, should be during AO+ colder.

Now, during expected strong AO- phase, next extreme (with "historical" meaning) outputs of meteorological models were returned, what will be a topic of the next articles on Mkweather._



*Infographics: ECMWF*


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2021 às 15:31)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas qual arroz? Agora já não se pode esboçar uma previsão a médio prazo com base no que os modelos indicam?


Não quando está errada e é apenas mais uma das postas de pescada sem sentido que mandas neste fórum só para te queixares.


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Fev 2021 às 16:05)

Este inverno vem cheio de surpresas. Um dia de cada vez...


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2021 às 17:19)

Que potente anticiclone está previsto na Escandinávia na próxima semana! Isso vai levar uma massa de ar siberiano, extremamente fria, até à Europa central. Mesmo Itália e Grécia poderão ter temperaturas extremamente baixas. É uma situação a ter muita atenção. Portugal e Espanha deverão escapar, como habitualmente. É caso para dizer que um ciclone no Mediterrâneo para fazer bombear a massa de ar um pouco para oeste, e teríamos uma ISO - 10 no nosso território. 

No entanto, tal sinoptica poderá favorecer a presença de um storm track à nossa latitude no Atlântico, e trazer um regime de mais chuvas e temporais durante mais algum tempo no nosso cantinho.

Acompanhemos a situação, pois está bem interessante!


----------



## frederico (7 Fev 2021 às 12:16)

Aqui ja ha festa e Neve (UK).


----------



## redragon (7 Fev 2021 às 12:50)

Barragem do Abrilongo, hoje.
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNyntCpmjChDs3UJ2oAEG2vAPPAqlnnayHPUDnr


----------



## Luis Martins (7 Fev 2021 às 14:50)

De facto há varios videntes no forum e por norma são os da desgraça com o calor e sol . A conversa é sempre a mesma , vem aí calor , nao vai chover e vamos morrer todos . Batem tanto na tecla que irão acertar para aí 1 vez em 100 . Até lá torram a paciência ao pessoal . Estes mesmos videntes só vão buscar previsões a 3000 anos quando trazem sol durante 50 invernos e temperaturas de 60 graus. Se as previsões a longo prazo forem de frio e chuva  nem um pio emitem. Estes são os mesmos que postam sem parar quando está calor e sol. Quando chove e faz frio devem ficar sem net


----------



## jfo (7 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Interessante a última perspectiva por parte do modelo ECMWF, no entanto já perdi a conta de quantas vezes o ECMWF andou no tira e pôr, esperemos que seja desta.


----------



## supercell (7 Fev 2021 às 19:30)

Boas malta, supostamente temos todos os elementos para atividade elétrica hoje à noite para o litoral Norte, principalmente, e alguma no centro, mas ainda não se observa nenhuma, provavelmente só na passagem da segunda frente fria? ou pós frontal? Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Mr.Jones (7 Fev 2021 às 20:09)

Luis Martins disse:


> De facto há varios videntes no forum e por norma são os da desgraça com o calor e sol . A conversa é sempre a mesma , vem aí calor , nao vai chover e vamos morrer todos . Batem tanto na tecla que irão acertar para aí 1 vez em 100 . Até lá torram a paciência ao pessoal . Estes mesmos videntes só vão buscar previsões a 3000 anos quando trazem sol durante 50 invernos e temperaturas de 60 graus. Se as previsões a longo prazo forem de frio e chuva  nem um pio emitem. Estes são os mesmos que postam sem parar quando está calor e sol. Quando chove e faz frio devem ficar sem net


Deve ser lixado viver constantemente frustrado e revoltado por causa do estado do tempo 
Não basta já os dias difíceis que vivemos, ter ainda que lidar com tanto pessimismo e negativismo em relação a uma coisa que não se pode controlar é dose
Ainda há duas semanas certas “Mayas” daqui estavam a dizer que o mês de Fevereiro ia ser igual ao do ano passado e que não ia chover bla bla bla
O segredo é o scroll down amigo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2021 às 20:15)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Deve ser lixado viver constantemente frustrado e revoltado por causa do estado do tempo
> Não basta já os dias difíceis que vivemos, ter ainda que lidar com tanto pessimismo e negativismo em relação a uma coisa que não se pode controlar é dose
> Ainda há duas semanas certas “Mayas” daqui estavam a dizer que o mês de Fevereiro ia ser igual ao do ano passado e que não ia chover bla bla bla
> O segredo é o scroll down amigo



Olha antes frustrado com o estado do tempo, do que com pessoas. O primeiro dá muito menos trabalho.


----------



## jfo (7 Fev 2021 às 20:17)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Olha antes frustrado com o estado do tempo, do que com pessoas. O primeiro dá muito menos trabalho.



Nunca a expressão "fazer uma tempestade num copo de água" assentou tão bem, visto que estamos num fórum de meteorologia


----------



## frederico (8 Fev 2021 às 12:10)

Neva copiosamente com boa acumulacao em Norfolk.

-1 grau neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2021 às 13:04)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...e-comboios-entre-pinhao-e-regua-13327990.html

Ainda tamos em seca extrema toca a chover mais 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 13:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...e-comboios-entre-pinhao-e-regua-13327990.html
> 
> Ainda tamos em seca extrema toca a chover mais
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Mas alguém diz que o país está em seca neste momento? Praticamente todo o país está em capacidade de campo, apenas com a exceção duma ou doutra zona do Baixo Alentejo ou do litoral algarvio!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2021 às 13:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas alguém diz que o país está em seca neste momento? Praticamente todo o país está em capacidade de campo, apenas com a exceção duma ou doutra zona do Baixo Alentejo ou do litoral algarvio!


Eu sei tou a ironizar apenas! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (8 Fev 2021 às 13:47)

Os modelos principais andam novamento à nora.


----------



## Cesar (8 Fev 2021 às 13:49)

jfo disse:


> Os modelos principais andam novamento à nora.


Portanto andam no tira e põe.


----------



## jfo (8 Fev 2021 às 14:01)

Cesar disse:


> Portanto andam no tira e põe.



Exactamente, aliás isto para não ter que dizer que os modelos há 2 semanas diziam que a primavera iria chegar mais cedo, a partir do dia 7, aliás até postei isto neste tópico. A verdade é que não está perto sequer isso de acontecer e dia 7 foi ontem.
Depois já estão a meter a Siberiana para o Médio Oriente, enfim. Eu não entendo porque estes modelos insistem em fazer previsões de médio e longo prazo, se estão constantemente a tirar e pôr.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (8 Fev 2021 às 17:23)

A previsão a 240 horas para os açores é um sonho, mas como todos os sonhos, ele se desfaz. O SGE tira e põe já à vários dias para a mesma altura. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto. Vamos esperar.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (8 Fev 2021 às 17:23)

A previsão a 240 horas para os açores é um sonho, mas como todos os sonhos, ele se desfaz. O SGE tira e põe já à vários dias para a mesma altura. Sonhar ainda não paga imposto. Vamos esperar.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Fev 2021 às 18:57)

Tendo em conta a chuva (avisos laranja de precipitação para alguns distritos) e vento fortes (rajadas de 110 km/h nas terras altas e consequente aviso amarelo) previstos a partir desta madrugada, sobretudo a norte do Tejo, devido ao sistema frontal que nos afetará associado à depressão bastante cavada que irá passar a norte/noroeste da península ibérica (pressão mínima no seu centro inferior a 990 hPa), acho um pouco estranho a depressão, até agora, não ter sido nomeada (seria a Karim) 
Existirá alguma razão para a depressão não ter sido, ainda, nomeada?


----------



## Tmsf (8 Fev 2021 às 19:09)

Estava a pensar exatamente nisso, já tivemos depressões nomeadas com menos impacto penso eu... No entanto o IPMA apenas prevê rajadas máximas de 90km/h para amanhã , enquanto já vi em vários sítios falarem em 110km/h nas terras altas... No entanto o aviso laranja para chuva e para agitação marítima e ainda o amarelo para vento que foram lançadas penso que seriam suficientes , não?


----------



## TxMxR (8 Fev 2021 às 19:13)

Santofsky disse:


> Tendo em conta a chuva (avisos laranja de precipitação para alguns distritos) e vento fortes (rajadas de 110 km/h nas terras altas e consequente aviso amarelo) previstos a partir desta madrugada, sobretudo a norte do Tejo, devido ao sistema frontal que nos afetará associado à depressão bastante cavada que irá passar a norte/noroeste da península ibérica (pressão mínima no seu centro inferior a 990 hPa), acho um pouco estranho a depressão, até agora, não ter sido nomeada (seria a Karim)
> Existirá alguma razão para a depressão não ter sido, ainda, nomeada?



Normalmente são nomeadas quando há avisos laranja de vento. Para já só há um (em Espanha) e já aconteceu recentemente (em janeiro) mesmo com 2 avisos laranja de vento em Espanha não terem nomeado, eles lá devem ter as suas razões. 

Espero estar incorrecto, mas acho que ainda podem existir condições para emissão de mais avisos laranja de vento e aí devem nomear.. mas já vai ser tarde, digo eu.


----------



## Tmsf (8 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

TxMxR disse:


> Normalmente são nomeadas quando há avisos laranja de vento. Para já só há um (em Espanha) e já aconteceu recentemente (em janeiro) mesmo com 2 avisos laranja de vento em Espanha não terem nomeado, eles lá devem ter as suas razões.
> 
> Espero estar incorrecto, mas acho que ainda podem existir condições para emissão de mais avisos laranja de vento e aí devem nomear.. mas já vai ser tarde, digo eu.


O vento será tão intenso como na Hortense ou será mais fraco?


----------



## TxMxR (8 Fev 2021 às 19:21)

Tmsf disse:


> O vento será tão intenso como na Hortense ou será mais fraco?



Deixo já o disclaimer que não sou a pessoa indicada para responder a isso, mas (na minha ignorância) penso que não será tão agressivo, se bem que já se sabe que nunca se podem descartar aqueles fenómenos mais localizados..


----------



## Tmsf (8 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

TxMxR disse:


> Deixo já o disclaimer que não sou a pessoa indicada para responder a isso, mas (na minha ignorância) penso que não será tão agressivo, se bem que já se sabe que nunca se podem descartar aqueles fenómenos mais localizados..


O vento também não é a minha praia 
O que parece mesmo é que vamos ter uma rega daquelas valente pelo Litoral Norte


----------



## TxMxR (8 Fev 2021 às 19:35)

Tmsf disse:


> O vento também não é a minha praia
> O que parece mesmo é que vamos ter uma rega daquelas valente pelo Litoral Norte



Pois... o IPMA actualizou há pouco os avisos e subiu o aviso de rajada de 80 para 90 (que é o limite do amarelo) mas manteve os 110 nas terras altas. Penso que eventualmente possam subir mais um pouco e acabem por lançar o laranja para o final da tarde de amanhã.. mas se não o fizeram agora, é porque não acharam pertinente. Se bem que a pertinência dos avisos do IPMA por vezes é questionável. Tirando esse vento ao final da tarde de amanhã penso que a haver algo de mais será fruto de convecção.. e a ser algo de grande impacto certamente o estofex lançará avisos também.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Fev 2021 às 21:46)

Tmsf disse:


> Estava a pensar exatamente nisso, já tivemos depressões nomeadas com menos impacto penso eu... No entanto o IPMA apenas prevê rajadas máximas de 90km/h para amanhã , enquanto já vi em vários sítios falarem em 110km/h nas terras altas... No entanto o aviso laranja para chuva e para agitação marítima e ainda o amarelo para vento que foram lançadas penso que seriam suficientes , não?





TxMxR disse:


> Normalmente são nomeadas quando há avisos laranja de vento. Para já só há um (em Espanha) e já aconteceu recentemente (em janeiro) mesmo com 2 avisos laranja de vento em Espanha não terem nomeado, eles lá devem ter as suas razões.
> 
> Espero estar incorrecto, mas acho que ainda podem existir condições para emissão de mais avisos laranja de vento e aí devem nomear.. mas já vai ser tarde, digo eu.



Normalmente com um cavamento tão acentuado no seu centro (pressão mínima inferior a 990 hPa) as depressões costumam ser nomeadas... No caso dessa de janeiro que teve dois avisos laranja em Espanha acho eu que o cavamento não foi tão acentuado... Mas eles é que percebem melhor da poda e por isso lá terão as suas razões para nomear a depressão ou não...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Fev 2021 às 14:50)

Boa tarde, água por todo o lado por aqui impressionante! e ainda estamos no principio de Fevereiro ao que parece a chuva irá continuar nos próximos dias fico muito contente que a região sul esteja a receber tanta água este ano embora ainda seja precisa mais para as barragens ficarem bem cheias.


----------



## jfo (9 Fev 2021 às 20:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde, água por todo o lado por aqui impressionante! e ainda estamos no principio de Fevereiro ao que parece a chuva irá continuar nos próximos dias fico muito contente que a região sul esteja a receber tanta água este ano embora ainda seja precisa mais para as barragens ficarem bem cheias.



Há quem diga que temos barragens a mais


----------



## jfo (9 Fev 2021 às 22:36)

Vou postar aqui um artigo interessante. Vale o que vale, mas a verdade é que tanto o modelo ECMWF e GFS falharam nas suas previsões de médio e longo prazo, parece que isto não irá parar por aqui. Eu sei que estou ser muito crítico em relação a estes modelos e vou continuar a ser, mas não há algoritmo possível que esteja em condições de fazer previsões a médio e longo prazo e ainda mais nestas condições extremas, para já.

Fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/02/09/neverending-winter-siberian-blasts-until-late-march-2021/



*NEVER ENDING WINTER? SIBERIAN BLASTS UNTIL LATE MARCH 2021!*
_ARTICLES_
_FEBRUARY 9, 2021

The newest predictions of ECMWF and GFS are still brutally cold, but what is more surprising, extremely long winter should returning until late March 2021!

New predictions from ECMWF for 6-week period claim, that cold winter won´t go away so easy this year, with possibility of Siberian blasts minimally up to 22. March 2021.

GFS 40-day Weather Regime frequency forecast until 24. March 2021 sees the same - blocking or NAO- persisting pattern of circulation in Euro-Atlantic region.

Returning of extremely cold winter already have started to return last outputs of GFS, which are giving stronger winter such as during the next 2 weeks for 25. February (!).

Extremely cold weather firstly hit almost all Europe, including Central Mediterranean, and later, in March 2021, neagtive temperature anomalies should persist over northern half of Europe, including British Islands. Siberian high in this period should very often visit western, northern and central parts of Europe.

Already on Tuesday, 9. February 2021, 9 to 11-year temeprature records has fallen in the UK and the Netherlands /https://mkweather.com/2021/02/09/the-uk-167c-the-lowest-temperature-since-2010/; https://mkweather.com/2021/02/09/hu...ds-162c-the-coldest-times-since-2012-mk-2021// and in next days, -30°C frosts are possible in Germany /https://mkweather.com/2021/02/09/germany-30c-forecasted-2021-siberian-winter//.

In mountainous, lower situated and densely populated basins in Central European countries should temperature very rarely drop up to -35°C durin current and the next week and extreme winter such this accrodding to current materials should return at the end of February or at the beginning of March 2021.
_







*Infographics: ECMWF, wetterzentrale.de*










_6-week ECMWF forecast for weeks between 8.2.2021 - 22.3.2021 - anomalies from left to right a) temperature b) air pressure c) precipitation_


----------



## Santofsky (10 Fev 2021 às 10:11)

À conta das chuvadas das últimas semanas dá ideia que certas pessoas cá do burgo parecem que se vão 
"Epá já chega de chuva", "já é chuva a mais", "as barragens já estão cheias, a chuva já podia parar", "as plantas estão todas podres à conta do raio da chuva"... 
Quem ouvir estes comentários de pessoas que não têm cultura meteorológica *absolutamente nenhuma, do tamanho de uma ervilha, *vai pensar que estamos a atravessar um ano hidrológico do tipo 2009/2010 (isto já para não falar do histórico ano hidrológico 2000/2001). É verdade que nas últimas semanas, desde 20 de janeiro, tem chovido bastante... mas só que antes do 20 de janeiro o ano hidrológico, até àquele momento, estava ser algo abaixo do normal nalguns pontos do país, onde há já três semanas (desde o início de 2021) que não caía uma gota de água, nesses locais janeiro até ao dia 20 tinha um acumulado de *0 mm. *Daí as últimas três semanas serem de "chuva a mais". Realmente não se percebe a panca de certas pessoas com a chuva. São daquelas pessoas que, quando chove 2/3 mm num dia para elas já é... *muita chuva. *"Epá, hoje já choveu tanto" **
Colocar o atual ano hidrológico à beira dos outros dois que mencionei atrás é quase como colocar uma criança de 5 anos à beira dos pais. É exatamente a mesma coisa!!! O ano hidrológico 2020/2021 à beira de 2009/2010 ou de 2000/2001 é um autêntico menino, nem tem comparação possível.
Tem sido, até ao momento, um inverno normalíssimo e um ano hidrológico normalíssimo cá pelo nosso retângulo. E é importante que continue a chover mais um pouco daqui para a frente, prolongando-se por março e mesmo abril. Porque neste momento bastam vir um ou dois meses secos para grande parte do território entrar novamente em seca meteorológica. 
Só que para essas pessoas... Epá, já é chuva a mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2021 às 12:28)

As previsões estão interessantes para depois do Carnaval, com grandes probabilidades de precipitação para todo o território continental a partir de dia 20 (até lá, chuva a sério só a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e nos Açores). Praticamente todos os modelos preveem essa tendência - todos exceto o GFS. 
Entretanto, e para a nossa tristeza, a siberiana deverá descer até ao Médio Oriente e não virá para a Europa. Essa foi uma grande falha dos modelos, que no início do mês previam uma vaga de frio extrema na Europa neste mês, o que por cá poderia levar a um tempo mais chuvoso.


----------



## Luis Martins (10 Fev 2021 às 18:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> As previsões estão interessantes para depois do Carnaval, com grandes probabilidades de precipitação para todo o território continental a partir de dia 20 (até lá, chuva a sério só a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e nos Açores). Praticamente todos os modelos preveem essa tendência - todos exceto o GFS.
> Entretanto, e para a nossa tristeza, a siberiana deverá descer até ao Médio Oriente e não virá para a Europa. Essa foi uma grande falha dos modelos, que no início do mês previam uma vaga de frio extrema na Europa neste mês, o que por cá poderia levar a um tempo mais chuvoso.



Engraçado , á uns dias atrás os Notradamus da praça diziam que a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro ia ser quente e seca !! Não há nada como esperar , previsões a longo prazo levadas á risca  servem para tanto como areia no deserto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2021 às 19:42)

Luis Martins disse:


> Engraçado , á uns dias atrás os Notradamus da praça diziam que a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro ia ser quente e seca !! Não há nada como esperar , previsões a longo prazo levadas á risca  servem para tanto como areia no deserto.


Eu não sou um desses Nostradamus...  A minha previsão baseia-se em modelos matemáticos, não em superstições:
https://meteologix.com/pe/forecast/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/precipitation


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 22:52)

Gradiente de pressão na ordem dos 91 hPa, entre o anticiclone escandinavo e a grande depressão atlântica, para sexta-feira: não é recorde, claro, mas é sempre impressionante (já assistimos a valores na ordem de mais de 100 hPa).


----------



## Mammatus (11 Fev 2021 às 00:25)

Que Fevereiro siga este padrão húmido, não vá a Primavera este ano ser diferente da que tivemos no ano passado, que se bem se lembram foi bem instável.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Fev 2021 às 08:25)

Parece que na próxima semana ja nao vem mais chuva


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2021 às 09:13)

O SGE com esta saída para os Açores!!!!!!! Seria um sonho. Nem na minha terra natal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Fev 2021 às 10:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Parece que na próxima semana ja nao vem mais chuva



Muito provavelmente sim, teremos uma semana mais seca pela frente, mas o mês ainda não acabou,  e muito menos o Inverno   Ah, e ainda temos a tal , a Primavera que ás vezes traz mais precipitação que o próprio Inverno  Por isso um bocadinho de sol não vai fazer mal a ninguém, desde que não seja por muito tempo,  antes pelo contrário  Já a malta do Açores vai ter muito que relatar nos próximos tempos .


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2021 às 12:05)

Para já, o tempo anticiclónico deverá dominar apenas no fim de semana, sendo mais notório nas regiões mais a sul claro.
A partir daí ainda é tudo muito incerto, os modelos andam no "tira e põe", mas parece que a tendência da próxima semana ser mais seca está a aumentar...
De qualquer das maneiras até é bom para dar algum "descanso" tendo em conta os últimos tempos, mas só espero que não se venha a prolongar muito


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 12:33)

RStorm disse:


> Para já, o tempo anticiclónico deverá dominar apenas no fim de semana, sendo mais notório nas regiões mais a sul claro.
> A partir daí ainda é tudo muito incerto, os modelos andam no "tira e põe", mas parece que a tendência da próxima semana ser mais seca está a aumentar...
> De qualquer das maneiras até é bom para dar algum "descanso" tendo em conta os últimos tempos, *mas só espero que não se venha a prolongar muito.*


Eu não acredito que vá durar muito, até porque, ao contrário do que aconteceu em fevereiro de 2018 ou 2020, por exemplo, as depressões nem andarão muito longe. Ao contrário de outras vezes, o centro do anticiclone está um pouco longe da Península, no Centro da Europa, e as frentes inclusive conseguirão passar de raspão pelo país, algo que não acontecia nesses outros anos, e ainda há a possibilidade de as frentes descerem em latitude e formarem cut-offs que poderiam afetar o Sul. Veremos!


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2021 às 13:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu sei tou a ironizar apenas!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Uma vez que falharam Dezembro e Janeiro no Sul, se falhar novamente a precipitação até Maio, mesmo com o que caiu agora, o Algarve e Alentejo terão um ano hidrológico seco. Grave, tendo em conta o que está para trás desde 2012, especialmente no Baixo Alentejo ou Baixo Guadiana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2021 às 18:06)

frederico disse:


> Uma vez que falharam Dezembro e Janeiro no Sul, se falhar novamente a precipitação até Maio, mesmo com o que caiu agora, o Algarve e Alentejo terão um ano hidrológico seco. Grave, tendo em conta o que está para trás desde 2012, especialmente no Baixo Alentejo ou Baixo Guadiana.


Já no norte e centro....o caos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2021 às 18:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já no norte e centro....o caos.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Entendo. Deves estar farto de rios atmosfericos... Na ultima decada a precipitacao recuperou muito bem no Noroeste depois de varios anos secos (2004, 2005, 2007, 2008, 2009).


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 18:20)

Ciclogénese à taxa de descida da pressão central na ordem dos *2,3 hPa/hora*.
Imagem do Terra cerca das 13h51 de hoje (resolução 1 Km):


----------



## jfo (11 Fev 2021 às 19:12)




----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2021 às 22:17)

Tonton disse:


> O Ensemble GEFS a dar um seu ar de Verão...


Lembram-se como estava o tempo no dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias?
Pois...


----------



## Santofsky (11 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Lembram-se como estava o tempo no dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias?
> Pois...



Diz o ditado que, no seu dia, se a Senhora das Candeias estiver a chorar (tempo chuvoso) está o inverno a passar; se a Senhora das Candeias estiver a rir (tempo seco) está o inverno a vir. Pois bem... parece que as tradições são para se cumprir. Como no dia da Nossa Senhora das Candeias o tempo estava chuvoso, ou seja estava a chorar, é sinal que o inverno estará a dar as últimas. Prova disso são as máximas a ultrapassar os 20°C nalguns locais do território já no próximo domingo e na segunda-feira antes do Carnaval. Daí até lá o tempo será ainda uma incógnita... Mas a tendência para a próxima semana será para tempo seco e algo quente para a época, apesar de poder chover alguma coisa no dia de Carnaval sobretudo a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, ainda que pouca.


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2021 às 00:21)

Primaveras quentes e com anticiclone a porta trazem as vezes cut-offs interessantes, caso da Primavera de 2008 que foi uma das mais chuvosas das ultimas decadas, com mais de 200 mm acumulados no Sul.


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2021 às 07:03)

Daqui a pouco vão começar as verdades absolutas do borda d'agua, do galo que muda de cor e das dores dos joelhos.


----------



## frederico (12 Fev 2021 às 11:34)

-6 graus esta noite perto da costa. Isto já parece 2018. A neve ainda não derreteu.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Fev 2021 às 14:37)

O ideal agora seria continuar a chover mais a sul, ainda há muitas barragens com poder de encaixe e algumas a 30% da capacidade, o que é manifestamente insuficiente.
Esperemos que este padrão que agora se estabeleceu não dure muito tempo.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Fev 2021 às 19:26)

RStorm disse:


> Fevereiro segue com *39 mm*, cerca de 45% da média mensal, tudo isto nos primeiros 11 dias do mês, em que choveu quase sempre


Só por curiosidade, em que média se baseiam esses 45%? A normal 1971-00 do Montijo é de apenas 55 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2021 às 10:50)

Bem, vendo pelos modelos é quase certo que no sul até dia 19 não deverá cair nada e deverá continuar este tempo soalheiro que tivemos ontem e que estamos a ter hoje. A partir de dia 20, contudo, ainda há muita instabilidade nos modelos, mas é bem possível que tenhamos o regresso da chuva a todo o país, vendo pelos ensembles dos modelos ("cópia" de novembro de 2020?). Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 15:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Faro teve em Dezembro somente cerca de 12 mm, enquanto que este mês com a chuva de hoje leva cerca de 8 mm.
> Olhando aos próximos tempos será de assinalar que a hipótese de chover será bastante baixa por estas bandas e como se sabe ao contrário do Outono, os meses de Inverno são normalmente bastante idênticos.
> Assim sendo pelo menos a sul espero mais um mês seco, será apenas mais um Inverno igual a tantos outros recentes.





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por estas bandas instala se o Inverno, instala se o anticiclone.
> No Algarve so as barragens do Sotavento, tiveram alguma melhoria.
> No Algarve central e Barlavento a miséria continua!
> Será que o Inverno será como últimos 11 anos?
> No final veremos!


__________________


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanta coisa com a chuva e as secas e basta chover uma coisinha de forma contínuada e pimba... Barragens cheias..
> Não sei o porquê de tanto drama sempre com a falta de chuva e as barragens!


Ainda bem que os teus dramas não se têm concretizado e sempre tem chovido qualquer coisa e entrado alguma água para as barragens. A falta de água tem sido uma realidade, portanto, esta parte do post foi desnecessária.


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Só por curiosidade, em que média se baseiam esses 45%? A normal 1971-00 do Montijo é de apenas 55 mm


Onde você conseguiu ver essa normal para o Montijo e qual o site? Eu tenho uma tabela climática que foi fornecida por um colega, no qual diz que a média é de 90 mm em Fevereiro 
Perto desse valor que você publicou, apenas tenho abril com 53 mm...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 19:49)

RStorm disse:


> Onde você conseguiu ver essa normal para o Montijo e qual o site? Eu tenho uma tabela climática que foi fornecida por um colega, no qual diz que a média é de 90 mm em Fevereiro
> Perto desse valor que você publicou, apenas tenho abril com 53 mm...


O IPMA já teve uma estação na Base Aérea e as normais da mesma estão aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

RStorm disse:


> Onde você conseguiu ver essa normal para o Montijo e qual o site? Eu tenho uma tabela climática que foi fornecida por um colega, no qual diz que a média é de 90 mm em Fevereiro
> Perto desse valor que você publicou, apenas tenho abril com 53 mm...


Eu duvido que a média para o Montijo em Fevereiro sejam 90mm, mas não sei qual é exatamente a média...
Edit: tens aqui este site, pode haver diferenças na altitude.
https://pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/montijo/montijo-26064/


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2021 às 20:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu duvido que a média para o Montijo em Fevereiro sejam 90mm, mas não sei qual é exatamente a média...
> Edit: tens aqui este site, pode haver diferenças na altitude.
> https://pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/montijo/montijo-26064/


Mas isso é baseado em interpolações, não é mau para se ter uma ideia do clima de uma região, mas para os lugares em que há normais verdadeiras, como é o caso do Montijo, estas são preferíveis


joralentejano disse:


> O IPMA já teve uma estação na Base Aérea e as normais da mesma estão aqui.


A estação ainda está funcional, os seus dados de agora podem consultados no ogimet (indicativo 08534)
@RStorm pode-se ver aqui:
http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?i...2021&mes=02&day=14&hora=00&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:06)

joralentejano disse:


> O IPMA já teve uma estação na Base Aérea e as normais da mesma estão aqui.


Obrigado pela ficha amigo  

Tive a fazer a comparação e de facto esta tabela que tenho não bate nada certo... não sei aonde o meu colega a foi buscar  Não fazia ideia que os valores de precipitação fossem assim tão baixos, sempre pensei de serem um pouco mais altos 

De qualquer das maneiras vou começar a usar esta nova tabela, pois pelos vistos é mais fiável. Obrigado


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Edit: tens aqui este site, pode haver diferenças na altitude.
> https://pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/montijo/montijo-26064/


Obrigado 
A tabela que eu tenho não é muito diferente dessa, mas os dados também não coincidem


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2021 às 20:19)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0&type=0&para=1


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2021 às 20:23)

RStorm disse:


> Obrigado pela ficha amigo
> 
> Tive a fazer a comparação e de facto esta tabela que tenho não bate nada certo... não sei aonde o meu colega a foi buscar  Não fazia ideia que os valores de precipitação fossem assim tão baixos, sempre pensei de serem um pouco mais altos
> 
> De qualquer das maneiras vou começar a usar esta nova tabela, pois pelos vistos é mais fiável. Obrigado


Os valores são realmente muito baixos, a precipitação anual é semelhante à de Sagres, que fica num cabo muito mais a Sul. Também não tenho a mínima noção de onde fica a base aérea de Montijo em relação à cidade


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:24)

N_Fig disse:


> @RStorm pode-se ver aqui:
> http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?i...2021&mes=02&day=14&hora=00&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


Bem, cada tabela que me apresentam nenhuma coincide  
Obrigado pelos dados, mas vou me centrar mais na tabela que o @joralentejano me forneceu, parece ser a mais fiável e oficial. Obrigado na mesma


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2021 às 20:27)

RStorm disse:


> Bem, cada tabela que me apresentam nenhuma coincide
> Obrigado pelos dados, mas vou me centrar mais na tabela que o @joralentejano me forneceu, parece ser a mais fiável e oficial. Obrigado na mesma


Isto não são normais, são os dados reais dos últimos dias na estação, peço desculpa se não me expliquei bem, as normais do @joralentejano são as corretas, as que o IPMA usa


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2021 às 20:33)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0&runpara=1


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 20:33)

RStorm disse:


> Obrigado pela ficha amigo
> 
> Tive a fazer a comparação e de facto esta tabela que tenho não bate nada certo... não sei aonde o meu colega a foi buscar  Não fazia ideia que os valores de precipitação fossem assim tão baixos, sempre pensei de serem um pouco mais altos
> 
> De qualquer das maneiras vou começar a usar esta nova tabela, pois pelos vistos é mais fiável. Obrigado


90mm é a média de Lisboa para este mês, mas em Abril é de 64mm, portanto também não se poderá ter baseado nos dados de Lisboa visto teres dito que 53mm era o valor desse mês para o Montijo.
Tinha ideia que a Margem Sul fosse uma zona algo seca, mas também não pensei que tivesse valores tão baixos. A média anual é praticamente a mesma de Elvas, que é uma das zonas mais secas do continente, mas está no extremo interior.
Esses são os valores que o IPMA utiliza e portanto, são bastante fiáveis. Os valores entre a Base Aérea e a cidade deverão ser praticamente iguais, pois não é muito distante e a altitude, que por vezes pode fazer alguma diferença, também não difere muito.


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Os valores são realmente muito baixos, a precipitação anual é semelhante à de Sagres, que fica num cabo muito mais a Sul. Também não tenho a mínima noção de onde fica a base aérea de Montijo em relação à cidade



Sim, de facto também acho que os valores são muito baixos, mas não é por acaso que esta zona costuma ser a menos beneficiada da Península de Setúbal em qualquer evento e já tinha reparado nesse pormenor há algum tempo, mas pensava ser "má sorte"... pelos visto não 

A base aérea fica a pouco mais de 4 Km da cidade, mas já tinha visto que há uma diferença abismal entre essa estação e as outras amadoras pela cidade. O meu vizinho @rozzo é que costuma publicar alguns dados dessa estação e por aí dá para ver as enormes variações climáticas desta zona em tão pouca distância.


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 20:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Isto não são normais, são os dados reais dos últimos dias na estação, peço desculpa se não me expliquei bem, as normais do @joralentejano são as corretas, as que o IPMA usa


Eu é que peço desculpa, não tinha reparado nas datas do lado esquerdo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

@RStorm Queria relembrar que os dados climatológicos das estações do IPMA estão todos aqui:  
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...opt-com-base-nos-dados-do-ipma.10281/pagina-2



joralentejano disse:


> Tinha ideia que a Margem Sul fosse uma zona algo seca, mas também não pensei que tivesse valores tão baixos. A média anual é praticamente a mesma de Elvas, que é uma das zonas mais secas do continente, mas está no extremo interior.


Os valores na realidade não me surpreendem. De facto, a Península de Setúbal é incrivelmente diversa ao nível do clima e muitas vezes ignorada. Faço uma comparação entre os dados da precipitação na minha zona (dados interpolados com um grau de fiabilidade de 95%) e os dados de precipitação do Montijo, apresentados nos documentos ou páginas anteriores:  

*Mês - Charneca de Caparica/Montijo*
Janeiro - 102 mm/71 mm
Fevereiro - 91,7 mm/55 mm
Março - 53,7 mm/35,8 mm
Abril - 82,2 mm/51,8 mm
Maio - 41 mm/44,3 mm
Junho - 11,9 mm/15,2 mm
Julho - 0,9 mm/3,2 mm
Agosto - 4,3 mm/3,8 mm
Setembro - 17 mm/24,6 mm
Outubro - 66,2 mm/57,3 mm
Novembro - 113,1 mm/81,6 mm
Dezembro - 125,2 mm/97,1 mm
Anual - 709,2 mm/540,7 mm 

Façam as vossas conclusões e tenham em atenção que a minha zona nem é sequer das mais chuvosas da região!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @RStorm Queria relembrar que os dados climatológicos das estações do IPMA estão todos aqui:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...opt-com-base-nos-dados-do-ipma.10281/pagina-2
> 
> 
> ...


A zona da Arrábida é claramente a mais chuvosa da Península de Setúbal. Aliás, onde haja serras já se sabe sempre qual a zona mais chuvosa da região. 
Este mapa é do SNIRH, ou seja, dividido pelas bacias hidrográficas, mas as cores são bastante percetíveis e nota-se claramente que a zona envolvente do Estuário do Tejo tem valores idênticos aos de grande parte do interior alentejano ou da região sul.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2021 às 23:17)

joralentejano disse:


> A zona da Arrábida é claramente a mais chuvosa da Península de Setúbal. Aliás, onde haja serras já se sabe sempre qual a zona mais chuvosa da região.
> Este mapa é do SNIRH, ou seja, dividido pelas bacias hidrográficas, mas as cores são bastante percetíveis e nota-se claramente que a zona envolvente do Estuário do Tejo tem valores idênticos aos de grande parte do interior alentejano ou da região sul.


O mapa do IPMA (e da AEMET) é semelhante:


----------



## jfo (14 Fev 2021 às 07:44)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/global-weather/gulf-stream-amoc-ocean-anomaly-united-states-europe-fa/


----------



## Luis Martins (14 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

As zonas baixas da peninsula de Setubal pouca chuva recebem . A zona da Quinta do Conde e Fernao Ferro , pouco chove , mesmo no Inverno . Tanta vez saio de Lisboa com chuva e passando Corroios a chuva parece que se esfuma. Há zonas baixas na margem sul que só não tem uma vegetação mais pobre devido aos nevoeiros e fortes orvalhos durantes as madrugadas , que ocorrem mesmo até no Verão.Isto já para não falar do forno que é a Quinta do Conde no Verão.


----------



## belem (14 Fev 2021 às 12:49)

N_Fig disse:


> O mapa do IPMA (e da AEMET) é semelhante:



Em relação a Portugal continental, o mapa do IPMA, está mais perto da realidade.


----------



## RStorm (14 Fev 2021 às 13:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @RStorm Queria relembrar que os dados climatológicos das estações do IPMA estão todos aqui:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...opt-com-base-nos-dados-do-ipma.10281/pagina-2


Obrigado 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os valores na realidade não me surpreendem. De facto, a Península de Setúbal é incrivelmente diversa ao nível do clima e muitas vezes ignorada. Faço uma comparação entre os dados da precipitação na minha zona (dados interpolados com um grau de fiabilidade de 95%) e os dados de precipitação do Montijo, apresentados nos documentos ou páginas anteriores:
> 
> *Mês - Charneca de Caparica/Montijo*
> Janeiro - 102 mm/71 mm
> ...


Eu sei que a Península de Setúbal é muito diversificada e acredito que estes dados sejam os oficiais, mas acho os valores um pouco baixos, principalmente aqueles *35,8 mm* em Março  Mas pronto, o mapa que o @joralentejano apresentou só mostra que afinal eu estava enganado.

De qualquer das maneiras, essa comparação que fizeste com a Charneca só está a mostrar a "teoria" que eu deduzo há já algum tempo, de que esta zona é mais beneficiada e favorável com as depressões cut-off, ao contrário de ti que estás mais exposto com a atividade das frentes.
Se reparares, os valores por aqui apresentam-se mais elevados na época estival quando comparados com os teus, exatamente o oposto com o que acontece no inverno


----------



## almeida96 (14 Fev 2021 às 14:51)

RStorm disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> 
> Eu sei que a Península de Setúbal é muito diversificada e acredito que estes dados sejam os oficiais, mas acho os valores um pouco baixos, principalmente aqueles *35,8 mm* em Março  Mas pronto, o mapa que o @joralentejano apresentou só mostra que afinal eu estava enganado.
> ...



O valor de Março não me parece estranho, uma vez que na normal 71-00 perdeu muita precipitação, que tem voltado a ganhar nos últimos anos em parte.

Ainda relativo a médias 71-00 na Península de Setúbal, eis aqui os dados de estações do SNIRH:

Alcochete: 516,2 mm (altitude: 13 m) - precipitação de Março: 34,6 mm
Canha: 701,6 mm (52 m)
Vila Nogueira de Azeitão: 729,4 mm (126 m)
Águas de Moura: 665,4 mm (17 m)


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2021 às 17:48)

O valor 71-00 de março é excessivamente baixo, em todas as outras normais é mais alto, até mesmo nas mais recentes em que a precipitação anual desceu. Se considerarmos o período todo para o qual o IPMA disponibilizou dados, 1931-2020, o valor médio nacional de março é de quase 100 mm e é apenas ligeiramente inferior ao de fevereiro


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2021 às 17:54)

É curioso, que as médias de precipitação, são mais altas em Abril e Maio do que Março.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2021 às 18:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> É curioso, que as médias de precipitação, são mais altas em Abril e Maio do que Março.


É uma anomalia, não representa lá muito a realidade climática do nosso país, deve-se apenas a marços muito secos nas décadas de 80 e 90. Pegando no período inteiro 1931-2020 teríamos:
jan - 124 mm
fev - 99,7 mm
mar - 98,3 mm
abr - 77,2 mm
mai - 64 mm
jun - 30,5 mm
jul - 10,7 mm
ago - 12,5 mm
set - 41,9 mm
out - 95,8 mm
nov - 116,3 mm
dez - 127,7 mm
Usando um período mais longo de 90 anos em vez de "só" 30, essas variações desaparecem e temos um máximo em dezembro e um mínimo em julho, e não há esses casos de "sobe num mês, desce no seguinte, depois volta a subir"


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2021 às 18:52)

N_Fig disse:


> É uma anomalia, não representa lá muito a realidade climática do nosso país, deve-se apenas a marços muito secos nas décadas de 80 e 90.


Exato, também já tivemos Marços bem chuvosos recentemente, como em 2013 e 2018.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2021 às 19:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Exato, também já tivemos Marços bem chuvosos recentemente, como em 2013 e 2018.


Sim, mas esses também não foram exatamente normais... Não me levem a mal, como meteo-louco eu gostei bastante desses dois marços, mas não é expectável que chova nem metade do que choveu nesses meses num março "normal"


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2021 às 19:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, mas esses também não foram exatamente normais... Não me levem a mal, como meteo-louco eu gostei bastante desses dois marços, mas não é expectável que chova nem metade do que choveu nesses meses num março "normal"


Mas em 2018, estávamos a atravessar uma grave seca, devido ao ano muito seco de 2017, para além do inverno estar a ser seco também, portanto, foi excelente ter chovido o que choveu nesse mês, o que choveu nesse ano em Março e Abril foi a " salvação" para o verão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Fev 2021 às 00:31)

O ECMWF está excelente com muita chuva a partir de domingo mas o GFS está totalmente diferente com tempo seco sem fim


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 01:00)

@StormRic quando vejo aquelas análises muito profissionais das cartas, só não entendo como é que o IPMA ainda não te veio aqui contratar!


----------



## boneli (15 Fev 2021 às 02:21)

N_Fig disse:


> @StormRic quando vejo aquelas análises muito profissionais das cartas, só não entendo como é que o IPMA ainda não te veio aqui contratar!


Mas para o contratar têm de pagar bem, caso contrário não o deixamos sair.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2021 às 09:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF está excelente com muita chuva a partir de domingo mas o GFS está totalmente diferente com tempo seco sem fim


Os ensembles do ECMWF estão fantásticos para a última semana, já o GFS está nas lonas, e a saída operacional do ECMWF está muito desfasada da média do ensemble. Veremos como a coisa evolui, as previsões estão interessantes!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2021 às 13:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os ensembles do ECMWF estão fantásticos para a última semana, já o GFS está nas lonas, e a saída operacional do ECMWF está muito desfasada da média do ensemble. Veremos como a coisa evolui, as previsões estão interessantes!


Gfs

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 15:09)

A propósito destes primeiros dias primaveris do ano, nota-se de facto já algumas pessoas nas ruas de... calções e t-shirt  como se fosse verão, quando estamos em pleno fevereiro e, por conseguinte, ainda dentro do inverno meteorológico. Vêm logo um ou dois dias mais quentes e essas pessoas começam a andar todas "descascadas", nesta altura é sempre assim. O contrário verifica-se quando termina o verão e começa o outono (às vezes ainda dentro do mês de agosto), em que vêm um ou dois dias mais frescos (mas com temperaturas claramente mais altas do que, por exemplo, por estes dias de fevereiro) e... agasalham-se de tal maneira que faz parecer que já estamos no inverno. 
Realmente não se percebe a cultura destas pessoas. E depois admiram-se de apanharem as gripes, e agora ainda para mais em tempo de pandemia da Covid-19...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2021 às 15:15)

Santofsky disse:


> A propósito destes primeiros dias primaveris do ano, nota-se de facto já algumas pessoas nas ruas de... calções e t-shirt  como se fosse verão, quando estamos em pleno fevereiro e, por conseguinte, ainda dentro do inverno meteorológico. Vêm logo um ou dois dias mais quentes e começam a andar todos "descascados", nesta altura é sempre assim. O contrário verifica-se quando termina o verão e começa o outono (às vezes ainda dentro do mês de agosto), em que vêm um ou dois mais frescos (mas com temperaturas claramente mais altas do que, por exemplo, por estes dias de fevereiro) e... agasalham-se de tal maneira que faz parecer que já estamos no inverno.
> Realmente não se percebe a cultura destas pessoas. E depois admiram-se de apanharem as gripes, e agora ainda para mais em tempo de pandemia da Covid-19...


Bem...tu és chatinho. De que forma é que o vestuário de pessoas alheias te prejudica?
Há pessoas mais calorentas e outras mais friorentas. Conheço pessoas que se sentem bem só com um casaco no inverno, outras que já precisam de um casacão. Há algum problema nisso ou isso é tudo azia porque está bom tempo?


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 15:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem...tu és chatinho. De que forma é que o vestuário de pessoas alheias te prejudica?
> Há pessoas mais calorentas e outras mais friorentas. Conheço pessoas que se sentem bem só com um casaco no inverno, outras que já precisam de um casacão. Há algum problema nisso ou isso é tudo azia porque está bom tempo?



Nada disso. Apenas me faz uma certa confusão na cabeça certas pessoas andarem descascadas nesta altura com temperaturas de 20°C e ao mesmo tempo em setembro/outubro andarem de casaco com temperaturas de 25°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2021 às 16:47)

Santofsky disse:


> Nada disso. Apenas me faz uma certa confusão na cabeça certas pessoas andarem descascadas nesta altura com temperaturas de 20°C e ao mesmo tempo em setembro/outubro andarem de casaco com temperaturas de 25°C.


Também tem a ver com a altura do ano, penso eu... Enquanto que no outono as pessoas estão com aquela "fisga" do outono e só querem é utilizar roupa de inverno (mesmo que ainda esteja calor), nesta altura do ano as pessoas já estão fartas de inverno e só querem é usar roupas de primavera, mais coloridas e leves. Lembro-me perfeitamente disso a acontecer em fevereiro de 2020 (embora tal diferença não tenha sido tão drástica como a que tem ocorrido agora, talvez porque o inverno não tenha sido tão rigoroso como o deste ano).


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 16:54)

Orion disse:


> Não acho que seja.
> 
> Invulgar é isto:
> 
> ...


É comum teres ilhas dos Açores claramente mais frias que partes da Dinamarca durante o inverno? Se for, peço desculpa pela ignorância
Também acho esses extremos do IPMA esquisitos, tanto mais que nem sequer consigo encontrar a localização dessa terra na net...


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2021 às 17:13)

N_Fig disse:


> É comum teres ilhas dos Açores claramente mais frias que partes da Dinamarca durante o inverno? Se for, peço desculpa pela ignorância



Acontece.

A 120h há uma crista anticiclónica sobre a Europa ocidental. Vai ocorrer adveção de ar mais quente.


----------



## rozzo (15 Fev 2021 às 17:26)

Além do óbvio, que é cada pessoa ter tolerâncias diferentes a calor/frio, o próprio corpo se habitua às condições frias/quentes persistentes.

Os primeiros tempos com frio custam sempre mais a suportar, o organismo está habituado e "regulado" ao tempo quente. O mesmo se aplica no inverso.
Portanto, sim, é perfeitamente normal que as pessoas após um período frio, e se habituarem a ele, quando chegam os primeiros dias amenos, sintam um conforto enorme com pouca roupa, quase como se fosse verão. E que pelo mesmo motivo, com essas mesmas temperaturas amenas, mas sendo os primeiros dias "frescos" após um verão quente, necessitem de um agasalho.

Não é "pancada", é mesmo fisiológico.

Das várias vezes que estive de férias em locais de neve, sempre que regressava a PT, mesmo com algum frio, nada me parecia frio, já estava habituado a frio intenso desses locais.

Não vejo a estranheza, nem muito menos a embirração...
Refilar só por refilar... Enfim!


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Também acho esses extremos do IPMA esquisitos, tanto mais que nem sequer consigo encontrar a localização dessa terra na net...



Há na Terceira e em S. Jorge.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2021 às 17:44)

rozzo disse:


> Além do óbvio, que é cada pessoa ter tolerâncias diferentes a calor/frio, o próprio corpo se habitua às condições frias/quentes persistentes.
> 
> Os primeiros tempos com frio custam sempre mais a suportar, o organismo está habituado e "regulado" ao tempo quente. O mesmo se aplica no inverso.
> Portanto, sim, é perfeitamente normal que as pessoas após um período frio, e se habituarem a ele, quando chegam os primeiros dias amenos, sintam um conforto enorme com pouca roupa, quase como se fosse verão. E que pelo mesmo motivo, com essas mesmas temperaturas amenas, mas sendo os primeiros dias "frescos" após um verão quente, necessitem de um agasalho.
> ...



Sem dúvida! Experienciei algo parecido na primeira semana de Janeiro este ano, passei 3 dias na Serra da Estrela constantemente com temperaturas negativas (que foram até - 8), e quando cheguei da viagem a Sesimbra às 14h com 10 graus e saí do carro parecia que tinha chegado ao Brasil! Com os vizinhos a queixarem-se do "imenso frio". E sei que se não tivesse vindo de onde vinha também me queixaria...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 17:45)

Orion disse:


> Há na Terceira e em S. Jorge.


Se for esse de São Jorge (e o IPMA diz que sim), nem aos 1000 m chega. Aliás, eu fui ver as 3 fichas que estão disponibilizadas para os Açores, e nem esses 24,3 ºC do maior valor da mínima batem certo com a ficha de Angra do Heroísmo, que tem um valor extremo completamente diferente, numa data diferente, e que é o mais baixo das 3 localidades... A mínima mais alta das Flores aliás é de 26,7 ºC, bem mais alta que o suposto extremo de todos os Açores


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2021 às 17:50)

almeida96 disse:


> O valor de Março não me parece estranho, uma vez que na normal 71-00 perdeu muita precipitação, que tem voltado a ganhar nos últimos anos em parte.
> 
> Ainda relativo a médias 71-00 na Península de Setúbal, eis aqui os dados de estações do SNIRH:
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento  

Já agora, como conseguiu ver esses dados de Alcochete e Canha? Já tive a ver o site do SNIRH e não encontrei nada... 
Aliás, eu nem sabia que a estação de Alcochete estava operacional, pois conheço o local onde se encontra e aparenta ter aspeto de abandonada. Desconhecia essa de Canha...


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 18:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Também tem a ver com a altura do ano, penso eu... Enquanto que no outono as pessoas estão com aquela "fisga" do outono e só querem é utilizar roupa de inverno (mesmo que ainda esteja calor), nesta altura do ano as pessoas já estão fartas de inverno e só querem é usar roupas de primavera, mais coloridas e leves. Lembro-me perfeitamente disso a acontecer em fevereiro de 2020 (embora tal diferença não tenha sido tão drástica como a que tem ocorrido agora, talvez porque o inverno não tenha sido tão rigoroso como o deste ano).



O mesmo se passou no início do último outono, mas ao contrário. Nunca vi tanta paranóia com o frio num início de outono como houve na segunda metade de setembro de 2020 e durante o outubro. Essas pessoas até questionavam outras que ainda andavam de t-shirt nessa altura (como eu, apenas na última década de outubro é que comecei a não despir a sweat e só no final de novembro/início de dezembro é que comecei a usar o casaco) como conseguiam andar apenas e só de t-shirt...  Lembro-me inclusivamente de num jogo Portugal x Suécia, realizado em meados de outubro, os comentadores a dada altura dizerem que a noite estava a ficar tão fria que não sabiam se era uma noite de outono ou se já era uma noite de inverno...  Essa paranóia do frio talvez tenha sido derivada do mês de julho ter sido extremamente quente, com temperaturas de 35 e 40°C dias a fio, penso eu... 
O mesmo se passou com a chuva das últimas semanas, em que certas pessoas, habituadas aos invernos secos dos últimos anos, já andavam fartinhas de chuva até à ponta dos cabelos, já era chuva a mais. Só que se esquecem que antes de 20 de janeiro, esses mês seguia com *0 mm *em muitos locais do país e o ano hidrológico estava a ser algo abaixo da média, com estas três semanas de chuva o ano hidrológico disparou para valores normais ou ligeiramente acima da média. Até ao momento está a ser um inverno normalíssimo em termos de precipitação e um ano hidrológico normalíssimo. Só que as pessoas, com tanto complexo que têm em relação à chuva que para elas um dia com 2/3 mm já é muita chuva , "já têm as plantas todas podres por causa da chuva e que por isso o São Pedro podia muito bem fechar a torneira, este ano está ser claramente de chuva a mais". Basta virem um ou dois meses secos em termos de precipitação que grande parte do país entra novamente em seca meteorológica, portanto é importante que continue a chover até março ou abril, todo o cuidado ainda é pouco. Eu depois aí queria ver os comentários de quem dizem que está a ser "chuva a mais"... Se com estas três semanas de chuva as pessoas já andavam desesperadas para que a chuva parasse, nem quero imaginar se viesse outro ano hidrológico como 2009/2010, e já nem falo do histórico 2000/2001. Ou mesmo se estivessem a morar no litoral norte do país. Seria o completo suicídio em massa.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 18:07)

Santofsky disse:


> O mesmo se passou no início do último outono, mas ao contrário. Nunca vi tanta paranóia com o frio num início de outono como houve na segunda metade de setembro de 2020 e durante o outubro. Essas pessoas até questionavam outras que ainda andavam de t-shirt nessa altura (como eu, apenas na última década de outubro é que comecei a não despir a sweat e só no final de novembro/início de dezembro é que comecei a usar o casaco) como conseguiam andar apenas e só de t-shirt...  Lembro-me inclusivamente de num jogo Portugal x Suécia, realizado em meados de outubro, os comentadores a dada altura dizerem que a noite estava a ficar tão fria que não sabiam se era uma noite de outono ou se já era uma noite de inverno...  Essa paranóia do frio talvez tenha sido derivada do mês de julho ter sido extremamente quente, com temperaturas de 35 e 40°C dias a fio, penso eu...
> O mesmo se passou com a chuva das últimas semanas, em que certas pessoas, habituadas aos invernos secos dos últimos anos, já andavam fartinhas de chuva até à ponta dos cabelos, já era chuva a mais. Só que se esquecem que antes de 20 de janeiro, esses mês seguia com *0 mm *em muitos locais do país e o ano hidrológico estava a ser algo abaixo da média, com estas três semanas de chuva o ano hidrológico disparou para valores normais ou ligeiramente acima da média. Até ao momento está a ser um inverno normalíssimo em termos de precipitação e um ano hidrológico normalíssimo. Só que as pessoas, com tanto complexo que têm em relação à chuva que para elas um dia com 2/3 mm já é muita chuva , "já têm as plantas todas podres por causa da chuva e que por isso o São Pedro podia muito bem fechar a torneira, este ano está ser claramente de chuva a mais". Basta virem um ou dois meses secos em termos de precipitação que grande parte do país entra novamente em seca meteorológica, portanto é importante que continue a chover até março ou abril, todo o cuidado ainda é pouco. Eu depois aí queria ver os comentários de quem dizem que está a ser "chuva a mais"... Se com estas três semanas de chuva as pessoas já andavam desesperadas para que a chuva parasse, nem quero imaginar se viesse outro ano hidrológico como 2009/2010, e já nem falo do histórico 2000/2001. Ou mesmo se estivessem a morar no litoral norte do país. Seria o completo suicídio em massa.


Mas o mês de outubro foi frio, e veio na sequência de outubros muito quentes, com recordes constantemente a ser batidos, pelo que ainda pareceu mais frio:


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Fev 2021 às 18:47)

Santofsky disse:


> O mesmo se passou no início do último outono, mas ao contrário. Nunca vi tanta paranóia com o frio num início de outono como houve na segunda metade de setembro de 2020 e durante o outubro. Essas pessoas até questionavam outras que ainda andavam de t-shirt nessa altura (como eu, apenas na última década de outubro é que comecei a não despir a sweat e só no final de novembro/início de dezembro é que comecei a usar o casaco) como conseguiam andar apenas e só de t-shirt...  Lembro-me inclusivamente de num jogo Portugal x Suécia, realizado em meados de outubro, os comentadores a dada altura dizerem que a noite estava a ficar tão fria que não sabiam se era uma noite de outono ou se já era uma noite de inverno...  Essa paranóia do frio talvez tenha sido derivada do mês de julho ter sido extremamente quente, com temperaturas de 35 e 40°C dias a fio, penso eu...
> O mesmo se passou com a chuva das últimas semanas, em que certas pessoas, habituadas aos invernos secos dos últimos anos, já andavam fartinhas de chuva até à ponta dos cabelos, já era chuva a mais. Só que se esquecem que antes de 20 de janeiro, esses mês seguia com *0 mm *em muitos locais do país e o ano hidrológico estava a ser algo abaixo da média, com estas três semanas de chuva o ano hidrológico disparou para valores normais ou ligeiramente acima da média. Até ao momento está a ser um inverno normalíssimo em termos de precipitação e um ano hidrológico normalíssimo. Só que as pessoas, com tanto complexo que têm em relação à chuva que para elas um dia com 2/3 mm já é muita chuva , "já têm as plantas todas podres por causa da chuva e que por isso o São Pedro podia muito bem fechar a torneira, este ano está ser claramente de chuva a mais". Basta virem um ou dois meses secos em termos de precipitação que grande parte do país entra novamente em seca meteorológica, portanto é importante que continue a chover até março ou abril, todo o cuidado ainda é pouco. Eu depois aí queria ver os comentários de quem dizem que está a ser "chuva a mais"... Se com estas três semanas de chuva as pessoas já andavam desesperadas para que a chuva parasse, nem quero imaginar se viesse outro ano hidrológico como 2009/2010, e já nem falo do histórico 2000/2001. Ou mesmo se estivessem a morar no litoral norte do país. Seria o completo suicídio em massa.


Nas redes sociais em algumas páginas meteo, houve quem afirmasse que não via o sol desde Novembro, logicamente não corresponde à realidade, o tuga é mesmo assim, nunca está satisfeito, vêm 2 semanas de chuva e para alguns equivalem a meses.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2021 às 18:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o mês de outubro foi frio, e veio na sequência de outubros muito quentes, com recordes constantemente a ser batidos, pelo que ainda pareceu mais frio:


Exato, e a segunda metade de setembro também foi mais fria que o normal. O resultado desses valores de temperatura abaixo do normal foi que as pessoas, muito mais cedo do que o normal, começaram logo a comprar coisas para o outono e inverno. Vou ser sincero: fui várias vezes a Corroios, em novembro, por questões de trabalho, e a sério que não me lembro de ver tanta gente com casacos grossos, galochas e botas de neve tão cedo no ano, e sobretudo comparando com o ano anterior... a sério! 

Agora, a pergunta do dia: isto chateia-me? Nem por isso... Apenas fico curioso com a maneira como o povo se adapta aos elementos. Na realidade eu estou-me um bocado a lixar para tudo isto - usem o que queiram, eu não quero saber!


----------



## Mr.Jones (15 Fev 2021 às 18:55)

Santofsky disse:


> A propósito destes primeiros dias primaveris do ano, nota-se de facto já algumas pessoas nas ruas de... calções e t-shirt como se fosse verão, quando estamos em pleno fevereiro e, por conseguinte, ainda dentro do inverno meteorológico. Vêm logo um ou dois dias mais quentes e essas pessoas começam a andar todas "descascadas", nesta altura é sempre assim. O contrário verifica-se quando termina o verão e começa o outono (às vezes ainda dentro do mês de agosto), em que vêm um ou dois dias mais frescos (mas com temperaturas claramente mais altas do que, por exemplo, por estes dias de fevereiro) e... agasalham-se de tal maneira que faz parecer que já estamos no inverno.
> *Realmente não se percebe a cultura destas pessoas.* E depois admiram-se de apanharem as gripes, e agora ainda para mais em tempo de pandemia da Covid-19...



A única coisa que não se percebe aqui é essa lógica da batata.


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 18:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o mês de outubro foi frio, e veio na sequência de outubros muito quentes, com recordes constantemente a ser batidos, pelo que ainda pareceu mais frio:



Foi frio em relação à média no conjunto de todas as estações IPMA a nível nacional. Mas regionalmente, se fores a olhar aos mapas das anomalias de outubro de 2020, principalmente no que diz respeito às máximas, apenas o litoral oeste a norte de Lisboa teve anomalias negativas. No interior norte e centro e na região sul as máximas ficaram na média ou mesmo superiores aos valores normais, principalmente na região sul. As mínimas essas sim, foram inferiores ao normal em todo o território...


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 19:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nas redes sociais em algumas páginas meteo, houve quem afirmasse que não via o sol desde Novembro, logicamente não corresponde à realidade, o tuga é mesmo assim, nunca está satisfeito, vêm 2 semanas de chuva e para alguns equivalem a meses.



Em dezembro houve alguns dias de sol. E em janeiro até dia 19 foi o que se viu com fartura. O problema foi de facto as três semanas de chuva quase ininterrupta, desde 20 de janeiro até há três dias atrás, até havia comentários nas páginas de meteo no Facebook tipo "raios parta a chuva, nunca mais acaba, já mete nojo" 
Se algum dia houver um ano hidrológico como 2009/10 ou 2000/01, qual será a reação dessas pessoas???


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Santofsky disse:


> Em dezembro houve alguns dias de sol. E em janeiro até dia 19 foi o que se viu com fartura. O problema foi de facto as três semanas de chuva quase ininterrupta, desde 20 de janeiro até há três dias atrás, até havia comentários nas páginas de meteo no Facebook tipo "raios parta a chuva, nunca mais acaba, já mete nojo"
> Se algum dia houver um ano hidrológico como 2009/10 ou 2000/01, qual será a reação dessas pessoas???


Em 2017, estávamos a meio de uma seca muito grave, e acho que foi em novembro que há uma sequência de 2/3 dias de chuva fraca no começo do mês, e eu ouvi reclamações de que a chuva nunca mais parava, e que já estavam fartos


----------



## Santofsky (15 Fev 2021 às 21:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Em 2017, estávamos a meio de uma seca muito grave, e acho que foi em novembro que há uma sequência de 2/3 dias de chuva fraca no começo do mês, e eu ouvi reclamações de que a chuva nunca mais parava, e que já estavam fartos



Exato, e também no início da última década desse novembro de 2017, no qual até choveu mais do que no início do mês. Esse episódio de precipitação ocorreu depois de dias a fio com máximas acima de 20°C em todo o território mas com mínimas já próximas dos 0°C ou mesmo negativas, principalmente no interior norte e centro...


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

Ibéria a passar ao lado dos extremos deste mês:






Grande diferença.


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2021 às 22:17)

Frio, sim. Mas globalmente nada de 'O Dia Depois de Amanhã'


---


Sugestão para meteoloucos? Istambul (17060)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2021 às 07:46)

Passou-se.. 
De um lindo fim de semana para um desastroso fim de semana .

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (16 Fev 2021 às 10:56)

RStorm disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento
> 
> Já agora, como conseguiu ver esses dados de Alcochete e Canha? Já tive a ver o site do SNIRH e não encontrei nada...
> Aliás, eu nem sabia que a estação de Alcochete estava operacional, pois conheço o local onde se encontra e aparenta ter aspeto de abandonada. Desconhecia essa de Canha...



Estão no SNIRH, mas tem que os trabalhar "à mão". Veja este link para Alcochete: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920684998. É só escolher os parâmetros (no caso, Precipitação mensal), escolher o período de dados e depois clicar em "Relatório". Depois para passar para excel é só carregar em "guardar em xls".

A estação de Alcochete tem estado a funcionar, mas com muitas falhas, pelo que não dá para usar os dados mais recentes. É um problema muito frequente no SNIRH de resto...


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 12:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Exato, e a segunda metade de setembro também foi mais fria que o normal. O resultado desses valores de temperatura abaixo do normal foi que as pessoas, muito mais cedo do que o normal, começaram logo a comprar coisas para o outono e inverno. Vou ser sincero: fui várias vezes a Corroios, em novembro, por questões de trabalho, e a sério que não me lembro de ver tanta gente com casacos grossos, galochas e botas de neve tão cedo no ano, e sobretudo comparando com o ano anterior... a sério!



A segunda metade de setembro foi de facto mais fria do que o normal, sobretudo a partir de dia 20, em que as máximas foram quase sempre inferiores à média, com exceção dos últimos dois dias do mês; as mínimas foram também em geral inferiores à média, tirando dois ou três dias. E houve em outubro períodos mais frios do que o normal, tanto nas mínimas (sobretudo em meados do mês e também na última década) como nas máximas (principalmente na última década e também nos primeiros dias do mês nalguns locais do país). Mas também houve um período quente em outubro, o período entre 6 e 12, no qual as máximas ultrapassaram os 30°C no Alentejo e nalguns locais de Trás-os-Montes, sobretudo no vale do Douro. Período esse que fez com que a média das máximas nesses locais em outubro de 2020 acabasse próximo ou superior ao normal. Portanto nada comparável, nem sequer de longe, a setembros e outubros de outros anos, nomeadamente na década de 90. Dou o exemplo dos anos de 1992 e 1993, principalmente este último. Segundo os registos históricos do IPMA desde 1931, o setembro e o outubro desse ano de 1993 foram os mais frios de sempre (e também bastante chuvosos, sendo que esse outubro foi o 3° mais chuvoso de sempre), com anomalias negativas de 3°C em relação à média. Pode-se dizer que, nesse 1993, houve um setembro com temperaturas de outubro e um outubro com temperaturas de novembro. 
Quanto aos casacos grossos, galochas e botas de neve aí na tua zona em novembro, isso é simplesmente mentalidade do povo aí na tua região (a região de Lisboa e península de Setúbal, a par da costa vicentina e do Algarve, é das mais amenas do país), em que máximas abaixo dos 20°C, para o povo dessas regiões, já é considerado frio. Ainda mais estranho é isso ter ocorrido num dos novembros mais amenos/quentes de sempre como o foi o caso de novembro de 2020, em que máximas superiores a 20°C foi precisamente coisa que não faltou nesse mês, um pouco por todo o país. Até já havia pessoal, à entrada para a última década de novembro, a queixar-se de que o frio ainda não tinha vindo e que poucas vezes ou mesmo nenhuma tinham acendido as lareiras...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2021 às 16:30)

Dan disse:


> Isso do pico do verão nos climas mediterrâneos tem muito que se lhe diga. Por estas bandas, aquilo a que chamamos verão corresponde à estação seca. Ao contrario dos climas temperados, que têm o inverno como a estação mais complicada para a vegetação a até para a fauna, em alguns locais de clima mediterrâneo. a época mais difícil pode ser o verão (estação seca).


Exato, em Portugal o verão é normalmente associado à secura e ao calor, mas essa combinação de duas coisas não ocorre em 90% do mundo, como já afirmei por aqui. Essa combinação de duas coisas apenas ocorre por cá devido a dois fatores: dorsal africana e anticiclone dos Açores - a dorsal africana traz o calor, já o anticiclone dos Açores impede a convecção devido à nortada. Numa situação normal, sem anticiclone dos Açores, o verão seria mais chuvoso do que o inverno...


----------



## RStorm (16 Fev 2021 às 18:04)

almeida96 disse:


> Estão no SNIRH, mas tem que os trabalhar "à mão". Veja este link para Alcochete: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920684998. É só escolher os parâmetros (no caso, Precipitação mensal), escolher o período de dados e depois clicar em "Relatório". Depois para passar para excel é só carregar em "guardar em xls".
> 
> A estação de Alcochete tem estado a funcionar, mas com muitas falhas, pelo que não dá para usar os dados mais recentes. É um problema muito frequente no SNIRH de resto...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## frederico (16 Fev 2021 às 18:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Exato, em Portugal o verão é normalmente associado à secura e ao calor, mas essa combinação de duas coisas não ocorre em 90% do mundo, como já afirmei por aqui. Essa combinação de duas coisas apenas ocorre por cá devido a dois fatores: dorsal africana e anticiclone dos Açores - a dorsal africana traz o calor, já o anticiclone dos Açores impede a convecção devido à nortada. Numa situação normal, sem anticiclone dos Açores, o verão seria mais chuvoso do que o inverno...



Só ocorre em alguns locais do Sul da Europa, Magrebe, Próximo Oriente, costa da Califórnia, algumas zonas do Chile, região da Cidade do Cabo e região de Perth na Austrália.


----------



## jfo (16 Fev 2021 às 19:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Exato, em Portugal o verão é normalmente associado à secura e ao calor, mas essa combinação de duas coisas não ocorre em 90% do mundo, como já afirmei por aqui. Essa combinação de duas coisas apenas ocorre por cá devido a dois fatores: dorsal africana e anticiclone dos Açores - a dorsal africana traz o calor, já o anticiclone dos Açores impede a convecção devido à nortada. Numa situação normal, sem anticiclone dos Açores, o verão seria mais chuvoso do que o inverno...



Até no Inverno já nos queixamos da secura e do calor, enquanto mais no verão. O AA por contrapartida também cria zonas de bloqueio durante o Inverno, tirando bastante precipitação e ar frio, o que já traz por si muitos riscos ambientais a médio e longo prazo em certas regiões do país, o caso mais gritante é o Alentejo, onde até a água potável nem sempre chega a todos, porque as barragens não armazenam água suficiente. Para não ter que dizer que a erosão dos solos é cada vez maior e com uma área florestal(já por si própria residual) cada vez mais reduzida, trazendo graves consequências à economia, uma vez que nós somos o maior produtor de cortiça.

Portugal não é o caso único, logo de cabeça lembro-me da Austrália também que lida com um anticiclone extremamente teimoso, mas existe grandes diferenças uma delas é que a maior parte do território Austrália encontra-se acima do Trópico do Capricónio e a região interior da Austrália é constituído por longos desertos inabitáveis, enquanto que Portugal encontra-se na zona temperada do Hemisfério Norte e para já ainda não tem desertos, aliás as nossas temperaturas são demasiada quentes e secas para aquilo que é a nossa latitude, a Austrália nem tanto.

É o que temos e temos que lidar com isso, agora há que fazer a nossa parte em tornar o ambiente mais saudável, mas como já sabemos a malta só pensa em sol e praia, enquanto for assim a malta vai continuar a pensar que está tudo bem.

PS: Atenção não quero que levas isto como uma crítica dirigida a ti, mas sim é uma crítica dirigido ao povo em geral.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2021 às 20:05)

jfo disse:


> Até no Inverno já nos queixamos da secura e do calor, enquanto mais no verão. O AA por contrapartida também cria zonas de bloqueio durante o Inverno, tirando bastante precipitação e ar frio, o que já traz por si muitos riscos ambientais a médio e longo prazo em certas regiões do país, o caso mais gritante é o Alentejo, onde até a água potável nem sempre chega a todos, porque as barragens não armazenam água suficiente. Para não ter que dizer que a erosão dos solos é cada vez maior e com uma área florestal(já por si própria residual) cada vez mais reduzida, trazendo graves consequências à economia, uma vez que nós somos o maior produtor de cortiça.
> 
> Portugal não é o caso único, logo de cabeça lembro-me da Austrália também que lida com um anticiclone extremamente teimoso, mas existe grandes diferenças uma delas é que a maior parte do território Austrália encontra-se acima do Trópico do Capricónio e a região interior da Austrália é constituído por longos desertos inabitáveis, enquanto que Portugal encontra-se na zona temperada do Hemisfério Norte e para já ainda não tem desertos, aliás as nossas temperaturas são demasiada quentes e secas para aquilo que é a nossa latitude, a Austrália nem tanto.
> 
> ...


O oeste da Austrália tem um clima semelhante ao de Portugal e com exatamente os mesmos problemas que nós com o anticiclone. 

Quanto ao deserto, aí enganas-te profundamente... Portugal só não tem desertos porque não tem o tamanho da Austrália (que só por si é maior que a Europa inteira)! Aliás, basta ver o que acontece no Levante espanhol.


----------



## jfo (16 Fev 2021 às 20:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O oeste da Austrália tem um clima semelhante ao de Portugal e com exatamente os mesmos problemas que nós com o anticiclone.
> 
> Quanto ao deserto, aí enganas-te profundamente... Portugal só não tem desertos porque não tem o tamanho da Austrália (que só por si é maior que a Europa inteira)! Aliás, basta ver o que acontece no Levante espanhol.



Pois, mas lá está não é normal Portugal ter um clima igual ao Oeste Australiano e tudo por causa de um Emplastro (AA).

Quanto à segunda parte, o Alentejo até 2100 tem tudo para virar um deserto.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 20:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Passou-se..
> De um lindo fim de semana para um desastroso fim de semana .
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Como diz aqui o nosso amigo @Charlie Moreira, a perspetiva de um próximo fim de semana de calor com máximas acima dos 20°C que vinha sendo delineada pelos modelos, passou, num ápice e em poucos dias, a uma perspetiva de um fim de semana chuvoso e ventoso. É caso para dizer: como os modelos mudam em tão pouquíssimo tempo. É por isso que a meteorologia é uma caixa de surpresas, arriscar previsões a mais de cinco dias é sempre um risco.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O oeste da Austrália tem um clima semelhante ao de Portugal e com exatamente os mesmos problemas que nós com o anticiclone.
> 
> Quanto ao deserto, aí enganas-te profundamente... Portugal só não tem desertos porque não tem o tamanho da Austrália (que só por si é maior que a Europa inteira)! Aliás, basta ver o que acontece no Levante espanhol.


Na minha opinião, a zona Oeste dos EUA tem um clima mais parecido com o de Portugal, do que o oeste da Austrália que grande parte é deserto. 
Por lá também têm anticiclone e ainda é pior que o nosso. A Califórnia, por exemplo, só não é mais seca porque tem muitas montanhas e quando chove, acumulam bem, tal como acontece no caso do Atlas, em Marrocos. 
Se não estou em erro, tal como por cá, a temperatura da água do mar na costa da Califórnia durante o verão também não é muito agradável.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Na minha opinião, a zona Oeste dos EUA tem um clima mais parecido com o de Portugal, do que o oeste da Austrália que grande parte é deserto.
> Por lá também têm anticiclone e ainda é pior que o nosso. A Califórnia, por exemplo, só não é mais seca porque tem muitas montanhas e quando chove, acumulam bem, tal como acontece no caso do Atlas, em Marrocos.
> Se não estou em erro, tal como por cá, a temperatura da água do mar na costa da Califórnia durante o verão também não é muito agradável.


Parte da Austrália Ocidental tem um clima mediterrânico, como por exemplo Perth. A Califórnia tem praticamente todos os climas lá, o estado não é só São Francisco com os seus nevoeiros


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2021 às 21:44)




----------



## Luis Martins (16 Fev 2021 às 22:50)

Além do AA e de terreno desertico tem muito a ver com as correntes frias. Portugal tem corrente fria junto á costa e deserto do Saara perto , ocidente da Australia também , California também , costa do Chile e Perú e Namibia e Angola também.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 22:54)

Alguém conhece quem faz a manutenção desta estação na Ajuda? Ou o jardineiro? É que parece-me que o sistema de rega apanha o pluviómetro... 
E não é certamente um problema de oscilação pelo vento dado que se observam extraordinários acumulados, eu diria até "catastróficos", mesmo com o vento em calma... 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAJUDALI2/graph/2021-02-15/2021-02-15/daily


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém conhece quem faz a manutenção desta estação na Ajuda? Ou o jardineiro? É que parece-me que o sistema de rega apanha o pluviómetro...
> E não é certamente um problema de oscilação pelo vento dado que se observam extraordinários acumulados, eu diria até "catastróficos", mesmo com o vento em calma...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAJUDALI2/graph/2021-02-15/2021-02-15/daily


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

Orion disse:


>



Não dá para ver nada...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

Orion disse:


>


Que sistema é esse do "Köppen modificado"? Há aí categorias que não existem no sistema de Köppen que conheço


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2021 às 00:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Parte da Austrália Ocidental tem um clima mediterrânico, como por exemplo Perth. A Califórnia tem praticamente todos os climas lá, o estado não é só São Francisco com os seus nevoeiros


A questão é que só essa parte tem quase o triplo do tamanho de Portugal. Nesta imagem faço uma comparação entre a região e o que acontece por cá: 





Esta região é o perfeito exemplo do que aconteceria se Portugal fosse do tamanho da Península Ibérica e não tivesse montanhas. A linha preta divide, aproximadamente, o clima desértico do clima mediterrânico.

Façam as vossas conclusões!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2021 às 00:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A questão é que só essa parte tem quase o triplo do tamanho de Portugal. Nesta imagem faço uma comparação entre a região e o que acontece por cá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente, acho que mais importante para a dimensão do deserto australiano é a cadeia de montanhas do outro lado da Austrália, que impede a precipitação de penetrar no interior do continente. A América do Sul a latitudes semelhantes não tem nenhum deserto de grandes dimensões - o Atacama no Chile é muito seco mas só existe do "lado errado" dos Andes


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2021 às 10:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A questão é que só essa parte tem quase o triplo do tamanho de Portugal. Nesta imagem faço uma comparação entre a região e o que acontece por cá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ou menos. O anticiclone deles também é móvel, estando por vezes por cima da Nova Zelândia.

Clicar nos tópicos à direita para saber mais  http://www.bom.gov.au/watl/about-we...limate-influences.shtml?bookmark=introduction


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

Santofsky disse:


> Não dá para ver nada...





N_Fig disse:


> Que sistema é esse do "Köppen modificado"? Há aí categorias que não existem no sistema de Köppen que conheço



 http://www.bom.gov.au/jsp/ncc/climate_averages/climate-classifications/index.jsp


----------



## Luis Martins (17 Fev 2021 às 12:30)

*Coastal Cooling:  Deserts may result if air is cooled, and then rewarmed, prior to reaching the region*.

a.  Cool air holds less moisture than warm air.

b.  When warm, moist air is cooled, excess water condenses and falls as precipitation. If it is subsequently re-warmed, it will be drier than it was previously.

1.  Air at 30 C (86 F) can hold 30.4 grams of water per cubic meter (m3).

2.  If saturated air (100% relative humidity) was cooled from 30 C to 10 C (50 F), 21 grams of water would condense and precipitate because this cold can only hold 9.4 grams of water per cubic meter.

3.  If the air were then re-warmed to 30 C, it would have just a fraction (31%) of the moisture it did originally.

4.  (31% relative humidity is fairly dry, and further precipitation is unlikely).

5.  Winds that blow onshore tend to do so across cold currents produced by movement of water from high latitudes (poles) to low latitudes (equator), and associated with the upwelling of cold waters from the ocean's depth.

6.  Cold or cool winds have relatively small moisture-bearing capacity and, when warmed during their passage over the land, they become stable and, thereby, reinforce the stability produced by the global stability of these latitudes. (Subtropical highs).


c.  This occurs along coastal areas where there are cold coastal seas (Baja, CA), and in rain shadows (adiabatic heating and cooling).

d.  Air moving across the frigid currents is cooled to a low temperature; thus the air holds little moisture when it arrives over land, where it may provide fog or mist, but rarely rain. (Namib and Atacama).


----------



## Marco pires (17 Fev 2021 às 14:22)

Bom, e parece que o próximo fim de semana será em cheio.
A ver se as barragens mais a sul conseguem encaixar um maior volume, felizmente este tempo que tivemos esta semana não ficou para durar


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2021 às 16:04)

Luis Martins disse:


> c. This occurs along coastal areas where there are cold coastal seas (Baja, CA), and in rain shadows (adiabatic heating and cooling).


Era isto de "rain shadow" que estava a falar, e que potencia imenso a formação de desertos. As Galápagos estão em pleno equador, mas como estão na sombra dos Andes, são muito secas


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> Qual era a previsão emitida para esse dia?
> Penso que haja uma regra de certeza, uma probabilidade de acontecerem fenómenos locais ou de muito curta duração que não se enquadram na previsão geral. Acima dessa probabilidade limite haverá a regra de acompanhar a previsão com a frase "possibilidade de..." em relação a esses fenómenos.
> No caso de ontem no Porto, não posso crer que não tenham visto essa possibilidade à hora da emissão da previsão descritiva (1h52 do próprio dia) e assim incluído na previsão algo do género "possibilidade de aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva forte". Assim ninguém seria apanhado desprevenido com uma carga de mais de 20 mm em 1 hora porque tinha lido apenas "chuva fraca ou chuvisco, mais intensa e persistente durante a manhã.". Será mais correcto admitir que a escrita desta previsão especial para a zona do Grande Porto não foi a mais feliz, na frase "mais intensa e persistente" cabendo afinal tudo o que possa acontecer, mas não no entendimento do cidadão comum.
> 
> Longe de mim estar a "atacar" o IPMA, por cujos profissionais tenho o maior respeito. E também tenho o mesmo respeito pelo cidadão comum a quem se destina, em última análise, o produto final do trabalho do IPMA.



Nem mais, a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta como todos sabemos, haverá sempre lugar ao imprevisto, mas há diversas situações que o IPMA poderia e deveria antecipar um pouco, ontem foi uma dessas. Colocar na previsão "possibilidade de chuva por vezes forte" tendo em conta a evolução do satélite e radar, não seria despropositado.

Ao indicarem "possibilidade" a previsão ficaria sempre resguardada, pois não era uma "certeza absoluta", nem isso é possível em meteorologia. Resumindo, o IPMA deveria antecipar mais um pouco as probabilidades, talvez fazer mais "Now Casting" digo eu...Ontem, por exemplo, lançaram o aviso amarelo já depois da chuva forte ter ocorrido, esse aviso foi pouco tempo depois retirado pois já não fazia sentido, portanto avisos são para antes não depois do evento.Ou seja, reconheceram a possibilidade de chuva forte, tanto que colocaram o aviso amarelo, mas foi já depois de ter ocorrido e a frente practicamente ter passado, pelo menos na parte mais activa que deu origem ao dilúvio de ontem.

Não estou, de modo nenhum a "atacar" o IPMA, apenas acho que poderiam melhorar um pouco nesse sentido, mais proactividade/antecipação e menos reactividade, pois para isso já chega o governo..


----------



## Santofsky (17 Fev 2021 às 16:47)

bandevelugo disse:


> Em defesa do IPMA e dos bravos que lá trabalham, há que dizer que é inevitável haver incerteza e falhas nas previsões, mesmo a curtíssimo prazo. Os fenómenos atmosféricos são mesmo assim, em grande medida imprevisíveis, não há volta a dar.
> 
> Lembro-me de uma situação inacreditável, há praí uma dúzia de anos, aqui em Lisboa: num sábado de céu limpo (mesmo limpo) em quase todo o país, nasce uma violenta trovoada (uma única) na zona de Loures, que desce para Lisboa e descarrega tudo em Sete Rios, causando inundações brutais e prejuízos avultadíssimos (incluindo numa oficina e um dos maiores stands de Mercedes novos no país!)
> 
> Depois de descarregar, desapareceu. E o dia continuou a pasmaceira que tinha sido até aí... na maior parte da cidade de Lisboa nunca deixou de brilhar o sol!



Essa trovoada que falas, a julgar pela expressão temporal, foi aquela que ocorreu a 18 de outubro de 2008, certo?


----------



## Santofsky (17 Fev 2021 às 16:54)

Snifa disse:


> Nem mais, a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta como todos sabemos, haverá sempre lugar ao imprevisto, mas há diversas situações que o IPMA poderia e deveria antecipar um pouco, ontem foi uma dessas. Colocar na previsão "possibilidade de chuva por vezes forte" tendo em conta a evolução do satélite e radar, não seria despropositado.
> 
> Ao indicarem "possibilidade" a previsão ficaria sempre resguardada, pois não era uma "certeza absoluta", nem isso é possível em meteorologia. Resumindo, o IPMA deveria antecipar mais um pouco as probabilidades, talvez fazer mais "Now Casting" digo eu...Ontem, por exemplo, lançaram o aviso amarelo já depois da chuva forte ter ocorrido, esse aviso foi pouco tempo depois retirado pois já não fazia sentido, portanto avisos são para antes não depois do evento.Ou seja, reconheceram a possibilidade de chuva forte, tanto que colocaram o aviso amarelo, mas foi já depois de ter ocorrido e a frente practicamente ter passado, pelo menos na parte mais activa que deu origem ao dilúvio de ontem.
> 
> ...



Porto e Vila Real também estão em aviso amarelo para precipitação, entre as 0:00 e as 6:00 de amanhã...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2021 às 16:55)

Snifa disse:


> or esta lógica, e como a previsão é para amanhã, o Distrito do Porto deveria também ter já lançado um aviso por precipitação, pois indicam chuva persistente e por vezes forte *até *ao início da manhã de amanhã dia 18/02, colocavam horas diferentes dos outros Distritos, mas já deveria haver um aviso amarelo em concordância com a previsão descritiva


E está lançado, entra em vigor a partir das 00h:





Para Vila Real igual.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2021 às 16:57)

Pois , mas não estou a ver isso no site:






Passando e clicando no Grande Porto, diz: "sem avisos"


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2021 às 17:00)

OK, já percebi  Vou editar a mensagem acima, retirando esta última parte dos avisos...o resto mantêm-se.


----------



## Santofsky (17 Fev 2021 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Pois , mas não estou a ver isso no site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os avisos não estão em vigor para o dia de hoje, apenas Braga e Viana estão em aviso amarelo para o dia de hoje, tanto para precipitação como para vento. Os avisos para o Porto e Vila Real só entram em vigor já durante o dia de quinta. Se fores à previsão para amanhã, verás esses distritos pintados a amarelo, acrescendo também o distrito de Viseu por causa do vento forte de sudoeste, aplicando-se o mesmo a Vila Real.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

Santofsky disse:


> Os avisos não estão em vigor para o dia de hoje, apenas Braga e Viana estão em aviso amarelo para o dia de hoje, tanto para precipitação como para vento. Os avisos para o Porto e Vila Real só entram em vigor já durante o dia de quinta. Se fores à previsão para amanhã, verás esses distritos pintados a amarelo, acrescendo também o distrito de Viseu por causa do vento forte de sudoeste, aplicando-se o mesmo a Vila Real.



Sim, já vi que estão lá, engraçado que até há bem pouco tempo, nem para o dia seguinte ( amanhã)  conseguia ver os avisos, daí ter escrito acima, talvez um problema no browser, ou falha de actualização.

Mas convenhamos que, um mapa maior  e outro grafismo/disposição da informação no site não seriam uma má ideia...


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Um abismal falhanço nas previsões. Acontece.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Fev 2021 às 18:49)

A 48 horas o sge prevê neve a cotas baixas, vai ser uma sexta e sábado com correria para o Planalto da ilha do pico. Se se conrfirmar São Jorge vai ser uma linda paisagem para São Roque do pico


----------



## Luis Martins (17 Fev 2021 às 19:02)

Caso do sudueste da Australia:

Not all deserts are hot. Some of these drylands, like the Atacama of Chile, the Namib and Kalahari of southern Africa, and the western Australian desert, are the result of cold oceanic currents that divert rain-laden air away from coastlines.
A corrente que torna a zona costeira do Oeste da Autrália seca é a west Australian current que trás agua fria do oceano Antartico e impede que a agua quente do norte do Oceano Indico se expanda para sul . Assim temos o norte quente e chuvoso e o sul frio e seco. O mesmo se passa na costa do Perú e Equador com a Humboldt current.


----------



## jfo (17 Fev 2021 às 22:26)

Fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/02/17/li...edictions-of-gulf-stream-collapse-until-2030/



*LITTLE ICE AGE? TERRIFYING PREDICTIONS OF GULF STREAM COLLAPSE UNTIL 2030*
_ARTICLES_
_FEBRUARY 17, 2021
_

_Only before a few years, studies found, that Gulf stream is the weakest for last 1600 years /https://www.theguardian.com/environ...current-weakest-for-1600-years-research-finds/. Meantime, situation should make worse.

A "freshwater hosing" from 2030 to 2050, according o many authors, should shut down the Atlantic circulation /https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ppen-to-the-uk-if-the-gulf-stream-shuts-down// what should mean unexpectedly cooldown in western and northern Europe, mainly in Portugal, Bay of Biscay, British Islands, Benelux or Scandinavia /https://www.nature.com/articles/nclimate2554/.

In optimistic scenarios, Gulf Stream should collapse around year 2050, or, until the end of 21. century, but according to pessimistic scenarions, it should be already in 10 years, around 2030!

Key role plays melting Arctic - a cold Labrador Stream pushes Gulf Stream to the south and melting fresh water is creating above large parts of Northern Atlantic big negative air and ocean surface temperature anomalies.

Cooldown is the strongest after maximum of ice loss in early autumn /https://mkweather.com/2020/09/29/gu...st-recorded-september-temperature-in-history// and often, cold conditions are significant during the following winter.

During the spring is situation better, because is available less fresh Arctic water such as in late summer and early autumn.

Track of Gulf Stream shifted to the south has subsequently result of shifting stormtrack of Icelandic cyclone to the south and autumn and early winter months are often very cloudy, rainy or snowy, with AO-/NAO- phases, mainly in continental parts fo Europe.

According to Severe Weather Europe, the next unusual anomaly - the strongest for last 150 years, has appeared over Northern Atlantic in January 2021 /https://www.severe-weather.eu/global-weather/gulf-stream-amoc-ocean-anomaly-united-states-europe-fa//. There are namely 2 regions of sea surface temperature, which have diametrically different behaviour and trend. The first, warm region, is situated along eastern coast of the USA, with the warmest waters for last 150 years. The second region with cold anomalies is situated in northern parts of Atlantic and it often sends cold anomalies above western coasts of Europe, already.

Scissors between these 2 regions are more and more open and it appears that it is only question of a time, when THC termohaline circulation) in the area will collapse.

Accroding to a few studies (Rahmstdorf et al., 2015), some autumn and winter months in western and northern Europe should be -2 / -6°C, rarely up to -10°C colder in the future, in Faroe Islands, maybe less than -10°C colder.

For continental Europe it should means more cloudy and rainy (snowy) autumn and more sunny and warm spring in the future. Summers should be very hot and winters from very cold to very warm, according to set NAO conditions.


_
*Infographics:*
_




2 regions of sea surface temperature anomalies in Northern Atlantic. Source: https://www.researchgate.net/figure...he-strength-of-the-overturning_fig3_324452795




Source: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00382-018-4151-1




Difference between average zonal temperature and real temperatures. Source: https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/death-white-christmas-brutal-ice-23177844




Global warming hole - trends. Source: https://truthout.org/articles/climate-change-2015-the-latest-science/




Projections for the second half of 21. century - temperature. Source: Rahmstdorf et. al, 2015 / https://mkweather.com/2020/07/17/si...nomaly-which-can-make-british-isles-cold-til/_


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2021 às 23:34)

Estive a ver os modelos e é cada vez mais certo que irá chover e bem na próxima semana, um pouco por todo o país. Falta agora saber é a duração do padrão - vendo pelos ensembles dos modelos parece que irá continuar durante algum tempo.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

O IPMA já prevê a cota de neve nos 900 metros, O planalto do pico deve ficar branco. Assim espero.


----------



## Luis Martins (18 Fev 2021 às 12:41)

jfo disse:


> Fonte: https://mkweather.com/2021/02/17/li...edictions-of-gulf-stream-collapse-until-2030/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha visto um estudo em que o degelo na Gronelândia iria diminuir o nivel de salinidade no Atlantico Norte e iria causar o enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo. Se tal acontecer será uma catastofre para Portugal. O país teria Invernos á semelhança de Washington e Nova York.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Fev 2021 às 13:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> As pessoas de forma geral queixam-se não pela quantidade de precipitação em si, mas pela persistência de dias de chuva, e até dias encobertos (sem sol). Aliás, tenho a certeza que as queixas seriam bem menores com 2 dias de 50 mm, do que com 20 dias seguidos a 1mm. Não é o total acumulado que dá a percepção das pessoas em geral se tem sido um Inverno chuvoso ou não. Não têm a noção como nós, que acompanhamos e contabilizamos os acumulados, apenas registam na sua mente há quanto tempo não vêm o sol.



Por isso mesmo é que eu referi que as pessoas apelidam um dia com uns meros 2 mm de precipitação um dia de "muita chuva". Se houver 20 dias de precipitação com 2 mm em cada dia, faz um total de 40 mm. Ou seja, 40 mm acumulados em 20 dias é muita chuva??? 
Os meses de novembro de 2019 e dezembro de 2020 foram meses em que predominou o padrão de chuva fraca/chuvisco, sobretudo no interior do país, ao mesmo tempo que o litoral norte teve enormes acumulados. Tudo isto fruto do regime de rios atmosféricos que persistiram durante todo o mês. É não é que as pessoas já estavam fartas de "tanta chuva" no fim desses meses??? Então se estivessem a morar no litoral norte... ui ui...


----------



## jfo (18 Fev 2021 às 16:14)

Luis Martins disse:


> Já tinha visto um estudo em que o degelo na Gronelândia iria diminuir o nivel de salinidade no Atlantico Norte e iria causar o enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo. Se tal acontecer será uma catastofre para Portugal. O país teria Invernos á semelhança de Washington e Nova York.



Este artigo não é só baseado num estudo em si, mas sim baseado num facto de ter sido detectado uma anomalia incomum nas águas do Atlântico Norte.
Um enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo, como já foi falado por aqui várias vezes levaria a uma continentalização progressiva do nosso clima, no entanto a altitude da costa portuguesa é bem superior à costa leste dos EUA. Se a corrente de Golfo enfraquecer, a costa leste dos EUA vai literalmente por "água abaixo".


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

Poeiras do Sahara em retorno para Nordeste, desde as Canárias e passando pela Madeira, chegaram hoje de manhã ao Continente:

Imagem do Aqua às 14h00. Outras imagens no tópico das Imagens da Satélite interessantes e no seguimento da RLC.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2021 às 17:15)

Luis Martins disse:


> Já tinha visto um estudo em que o degelo na Gronelândia iria diminuir o nivel de salinidade no Atlantico Norte e iria causar o enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo. Se tal acontecer será uma catastofre para Portugal. O país teria Invernos á semelhança de Washington e Nova York.



Lamento mas isso não faz qualquer sentido...

Mais que o efeito das correntes quentes/frias (que sim têm algum impacto), a principal diferença entre Portugal e a costa leste dos EUA está na continentalidade. Enquanto cá temos um oceano com temperaturas suaves a Oeste, essa região tem toda uma enorme massa continental, onde existem brutais "mergulhos" de massas polares árcticas, depois transportadas na corrente zonal até lá.

A não ser que a terra invertesse o sentido de rotação... Termos um clima semelhante à costa leste dos EUA é uma utopia, com ou sem corrente do Golfo...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Fev 2021 às 17:26)

rozzo disse:


> A não ser que a terra invertesse o sentido de rotação... Termos um clima semelhante à costa leste dos EUA é uma utopia, com ou sem corrente do Golfo...


Tipo isto:




(o mapa não é meu, é de um tipo que fez várias Terras alternativas e coisas assim)


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2021 às 18:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Tipo isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhe sim 
E mesmo assim, tinhamos o Mediterrâneo a Oeste. A continentalidade não era tão acentuada como na costa leste dos EUA.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

Decepcionante este inverno... Fora o início do ano que foi animado onde andam as temperaturas invernais!?!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2021 às 21:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Decepcionante este inverno... Fora o início do ano que foi animado onde andam as temperaturas invernais!?!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Eu peço desculpa, mas penso que no cardápio nao existe qualquer Inverno ao nivel das tuas espectativas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Fev 2021 às 21:38)

vitamos disse:


> Eu peço desculpa, mas penso que no cardápio nao existe qualquer Inverno ao nivel das tuas espectativas.


!?!?



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (18 Fev 2021 às 22:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Decepcionante este inverno... Fora o início do ano que foi animado onde andam as temperaturas invernais!?!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




pelo menos na chuva tem sido um bom inverno, tomara muitos serem assim com semanas a fio de seu limpo e o país em seca em pleno inverno, coisa que não ocorre actualmente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

Chuva temos em abundância por estas bandas...
Agora a nível de temperaturas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2021 às 09:35)

Na realidade, a carta anterior traduz-se na seguinte circulação atmosférica:


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2021 às 09:41)




----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 10:09)

Bela frente em aproximação, por aqui as rajadas de vento já se fazem sentir e bem.

Não sei até que ponto o IPMA não deveria subir o aviso para laranja em termos de precipitação para as regiões mais a Norte, veremos se actualiza ao longo do dia


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2021 às 11:21)

Snifa disse:


> Bela frente em aproximação, por aqui as rajadas de vento já se fazem sentir e bem.
> 
> Não sei até que ponto o IPMA não deveria subir o aviso para laranja em termos de precipitação para as regiões mais a Norte, veremos se actualiza ao longo do dia



Quase certo que o IPMA actualizará os avisos para laranja não só a norte mas também mais a sul, pelo menos até à área metropolitana de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal. Neste momento, há um grande consenso entre modelos e ensembles em acumulados que superam os 30/40 mm também nas regiões mais a sul. Será uma das frentes mais vigorosas dos últimos anos que afectará quase todo o país, a não ser que isto dê uma grande volta.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quase certo que o IPMA actualizará os avisos para laranja não só a norte mas também mais a sul, pelo menos até à área metropolitana de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal. Neste momento, há um grande consenso entre modelos e ensembles em acumulados que superam os 30/40 mm também nas regiões mais a sul. Será uma das frentes mais vigorosas dos últimos anos que afectará quase todo o país, a não ser que isto dê uma grande volta.



Sim, penso que todo o Litoral, em especial Norte e Centro e até mais para o Interior deverá ter aviso actualizado para  laranja relativamente à precipitação. 

Por exemplo Vila Real, Viseu, para amanhã, só têm aviso por vento forte (Rajadas até 95 km/h nas terras altas) acho estranho não colocarem por precipitação também, mas devem actualizar entretanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Fev 2021 às 14:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quase certo que o IPMA actualizará os avisos para laranja não só a norte mas também mais a sul, pelo menos até à área metropolitana de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal. Neste momento, há um grande consenso entre modelos e ensembles em acumulados que superam os 30/40 mm também nas regiões mais a sul. Será uma das frentes mais vigorosas dos últimos anos que afectará quase todo o país, a não ser que isto dê uma grande volta.





Snifa disse:


> Sim, penso que todo o Litoral, em especial Norte e Centro e até mais para o Interior deverá ter aviso actualizado para  laranja relativamente à precipitação.
> 
> Por exemplo Vila Real, Viseu, para amanhã, só têm aviso por vento forte (Rajadas até 95 km/h nas terras altas) acho estranho não colocarem por precipitação também, mas devem actualizar entretanto.



Exactamente  O IPMA acabou de elevar o aviso de precipitação ao nível laranja para os distritos de Aveiro, Beja, Braga, Coimbra, Faro, Leiria, Lisboa, Porto, Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, e Viseu.

Subiu também para laranja o aviso de vento nos distritos de Braga, Porto e Viana do Castelo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 14:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Exactamente  O IPMA acabou de elevar o aviso de precipitação ao nível laranja para os distritos de Aveiro, Beja, Braga, Coimbra, Faro, Leiria, Lisboa, Porto, Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, e Viseu.
> 
> Subiu também para laranja o aviso de vento nos distritos de Braga, Porto e Viana do Castelo.



E não só a elevação a laranja mas também o avanço da chegada já para as *3h da próxima madrugada*, nos distritos de *Vila Real e Viseu*!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 15:03)

srr disse:


> Porque é que Santarém e Portalegre, passa ao Lado do "evento" ?
> 
> Segundo o IPMA ?





Snifa disse:


> Não "passa ao lado", Santarém tem aviso amarelo para precipitação.
> 
> Já Portalegre, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Bragança estáo sem avisos para precipitação o que acho estranho, pelo menos amarelo deviam ter..



Os avisos são actualizados hoje com maior frequência, deverá haver nova actualização já esta tarde.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 15:05)

StormRic disse:


> Os avisos são actualizados hoje com maior frequência, deverá haver nova actualização já esta tarde.



Mesmo assim, não se entende como Bragança e Portalegre estão sem avisos de qualquer espécie para amanhã, como se fossem "ilhas" no meio do evento... .






De referir que Bragança, além da probabilidade de neve, também tem terras altas, assim como Portalegre... e nem um aviso de vento pelo menos?

Portalegre costuma ter rajadas bem intensas nestes (e outros) eventos, e já nem falo em Mogadouro no Distrito de Bragança  que já é de si uma zona de planalto e bem ventosa onde, não raras vezes, são registadas as rajadas mais fortes a nivel nacional..


----------



## Santofsky (19 Fev 2021 às 15:09)

Hum... Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo nos avisos, principalmente nos horários no qual os avisos principiam... Nos distritos de Vila Real e Viseu o aviso laranja começa às 3:00, mas nos distritos do litoral (Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro...) os avisos só principiam... às 9:00 
Não sei até que ponto o IPMA não estará a meter os pés pelas mãos, visto que a frente virá precisamente do oceano, portanto acho que não faz sentido os avisos começarem mais cedo no interior do que no litoral... Aliás até arrisco dizer que no interior amanhã não choverá quase nada, chuva a sério só mesmo na madrugada de domingo, isto porque a frente irá manter-se algo estacionária ao largo da costa ocidental durante o dia de amanhã, pelo que tenho visto em certos modelos...


----------



## Santofsky (19 Fev 2021 às 15:11)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo assim, não se entende como Bragança e Portalegre estão sem avisos de qualquer espécie para amanhã, como se fossem "ilhas" no meio do evento... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente não se entende como Bragança e Portalegre passarão completamente "ao lado" do evento, nem sequer um aviso amarelo para precipitação têm, mas veremos...


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Fev 2021 às 15:23)

Confesso que olhando para as diferentes previsões dos modelos não vejo que este fim-de-semana vá ser assim tão tempestuoso como dizem.
Para Vila Real prevejo que ao fim da tarde de sábado chova até à madrugada de domingo e domingo nem por isso.
O vento será moderado, por vezes um pouco mais forte.
Desculpem a minha provável ignorância mas acho que o fim-de-semana no interior norte será simplesmente mais um fim-de-semana de inverno.
Espanta-me é querer-se ter primavera/verão o ano inteiro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> De referir que Bragança, além da probabilidade de neve, também tem terras altas, assim como Portalegre... e nem um aviso de vento pelo menos?
> 
> Portalegre costuma ter rajadas bem intensas nestes (e outros) eventos, e já nem falo em Mogadouro no Distrito de Bragança que já é de si uma zona de planalto e bem ventosa,onde,não raras vezes são registadas as rajadas mais fortes a nivel nacional.



Segundo o que pude deduzir da leitura das cartas de prognóstico, o vento cai generalizadamente assim que a frente entrar mais no interior, o vale depressionário irá encher muito rapidamente.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ias-fevereiro-2021.10587/pagina-2#post-823486

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ias-fevereiro-2021.10587/pagina-2#post-823508


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 15:32)

StormRic disse:


> Segundo o que pude deduzir da leitura das cartas de prognóstico, o vento cai generalizadamente assim que a frente entrar mais no interior, o vale depressionário irá encher muito rapidamente.



Certo, mas os Distritos vizinhos de Bragança e Portalegre, têm avisos de vento, precipitação e até neve, uma vez que actualizaram o mapa todo elevando alguns avisos para laranja, não se entende como não actualizaram também Bragança e Portalegre, certamente não estão à espera que ocorra algo de significativo nestes distritos, é a única explicação que encontro..


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 15:50)

Snifa disse:


> Certo, mas os Distritos vizinhos de Bragança e Portalegre, têm avisos de vento, precipitação e até neve, uma vez que actualizaram o mapa todo elevando alguns avisos para laranja, não se entende como não actualizaram também Bragança e Portalegre, certamente não estão à espera que ocorra algo de significativo nestes distritos, é a única explicação que encontro..



Por vezes um distrito todo entra em aviso apenas devido a ter alguns concelhos marginais em que esperam serem atingidos os critérios de aviso. Vila Real e Viseu podem estar nessas condições. Também pode ser porque adicionalmente o distrito da Guarda tem a singularidade da altitude da Estrela e prevendo-se rajadas nessa zona acima dos critérios todo o distrito entra em aviso. Este é o meu entendimento, mas pode haver uma explicação mais básica tal como... estão ainda em análise.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2021 às 16:37)

O aviso laranja de precipitação no Algarve, diz respeito ao Barlavento, onde o ECM prevê 40 a 50 mm para Sagres, porque no Sotavento a frente já chegará sem força e às 00 h pouco ou nada choveu de Faro para leste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 17:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O aviso laranja de precipitação no Algarve, diz respeito ao Barlavento, onde o ECM prevê 40 a 50 mm para Sagres, porque no Sotavento a frente já chegará sem força e às 00 h pouco ou nada choveu de Faro para leste.


Mas mesmo assim estão previstos uns 15 a 20 mm no Sotavento, o que não seria nada mau de todo...


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 17:51)

Ainda àcerca da inexistência de avisos para Bragança e Portalegre. Repare-se que quer nas cartas quer na previsão descritiva e na previsão por concelhos, o vento ao fim do dia de amanhã diminuirá bastante, terminando todos os avisos às 18h ou 21h. Por essa hora, a frente ainda não terá atravessado todo o território, não terá sequer chegado aos distritos do interior.
O vento forte é esperado no pré-frontal e durante a passagem da frente nas regiões mais próximas do litoral, daí que dando-se essa passagem quando a previsão do vento já o situa abaixo dos critérios, não haja avisos para estes dois distritos mais interiores.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Fev 2021 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda àcerca da inexistência de avisos para Bragança e Portalegre. Repare-se que quer nas cartas quer na previsão descritiva e na previsão por concelhos, o vento ao fim do dia de amanhã diminuirá bastante, terminando todos os avisos às 18h ou 21h. Por essa hora, a frente ainda não terá atravessado todo o território, não terá sequer chegado aos distritos do interior.
> O vento forte é esperado no pré-frontal e durante a passagem da frente nas regiões mais próximas do litoral, daí que dando-se essa passagem quando a previsão do vento já o situa abaixo dos critérios, não haja avisos para estes dois distritos mais interiores.


Não me espanta a falta de avisos para o distrito de Portalegre, pelo que tenho visto o grosso será no litoral, aqui será um evento normalíssimo de inverno.
O ECM não dá mais do que 15mm para aqui no fds, espero entre 15 a 25mm, mas veremos se há eventuais surpresas.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda àcerca da inexistência de avisos para Bragança e Portalegre.





StormRic disse:


> Ainda àcerca da inexistência de avisos para Bragança e Portalegre. Repare-se que quer nas cartas quer na previsão descritiva e na previsão por concelhos, o vento ao fim do dia de amanhã diminuirá bastante, terminando todos os avisos às 18h ou 21h. Por essa hora, a frente ainda não terá atravessado todo o território, não terá sequer chegado aos distritos do interior.



Seguindo então o mesmo critério, Castelo Branco não deveria ter nenhum aviso, como tem para vento e neve, situa-se logo acima de Portalegre, praticamente  no mesmo alinhamento e área, mesmo Évora também não devia ter, continuo sem entender como distritos vizinhos têm avisos e outros não.Em distritos que vão até ao litoral ainda entendo, pois têm costa ( Beja por exemplo).

Vila Real com aviso laranja para precipitação, quer dizer que não há hipótesse de chover forte ( nem ocorrerem ventos fortes) no limite do distrito de Bragança com Vila Real ( ou mesmo já dentro do distrito de Bragança).

Se o "grosso" da precipitação e vento é mais para o Litoral, e perde intensidade ao deslocar-se para leste, porque se coloca então os distritos do interior com avisos de vento e precipitação? Coloca-se nuns , contornam-se outros, não percebo..a não ser que a frente e os ventos façam isso mesmo, contornem os distritos.. 

Na minha opinião, seria prudente colocar Bragança e Portalegre em aviso ( pelo menos) amarelo para vento e precipitação, um aviso serve para isso mesmo, prevenir, avisar, alertar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 19:06)

Snifa disse:


> Seguindo então o mesmo critério, Castelo Branco não deveria ter nenhum aviso, como tem para vento e neve, situa-se logo acima de Portalegre, praticamente  no mesmo alinhamento e área, mesmo Évora também não devia ter, continuo sem entender como distritos vizinhos têm avisos e outros não.Em distritos que vão até ao litoral ainda entendo, pois têm costa ( Beja por exemplo).
> 
> Vila Real com aviso laranja para precipitação, quer dizer que não há hipótesse de chover forte ( nem ocorrerem ventos fortes) no limite do distrito de Bragança com Vila Real ( ou mesmo já dentro do distrito de Bragança).
> 
> ...



Sim, antes prevenir do que depois pôr à pressa, também concordo.
Castelo Branco e Guarda partilham o maciço da Serra da Estrela, os avisos de vento e neve para esses distritos devem-se em parte a essa particularidade. Também porque o vento forte só é esperado de Sul ou quando muito de SW, a cordilheira central constituindo uma barreira a essa circulação. De certo modo, é mesmo capaz de ser o que dizes " os ventos façam isso mesmo, contornem os distritos"


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

Snifa disse:


> Seguindo então o mesmo critério, Castelo Branco não deveria ter nenhum aviso, como tem para vento e neve, situa-se logo acima de Portalegre, praticamente  no mesmo alinhamento e área, mesmo Évora também não devia ter, continuo sem entender como distritos vizinhos têm avisos e outros não.Em distritos que vão até ao litoral ainda entendo, pois têm costa ( Beja por exemplo).
> 
> Vila Real com aviso laranja para precipitação, quer dizer que não há hipótesse de chover forte ( nem ocorrerem ventos fortes) no limite do distrito de Bragança com Vila Real ( ou mesmo já dentro do distrito de Bragança).
> 
> ...


Na minha opinião, todos os distritos deviam ter o aviso de precipitação, mas no caso dos que estão de Castelo Branco para Sul, deviam ser mais específicos e dizer algo deste género: "especialmente na parte oeste do distrito". Está previsto que a frente perca muita intensidade á medida que começa a avançar para o interior. 
Assim é a situação prevista na última saída do ECM e em grande parte dos outros modelos é idêntica.





O aviso para Castelo Branco justifica-se porque estão previstos acumulados significativos para o mesmo, mas lá está, mais para oeste. No caso de Évora é igual, a zona oeste do distrito também poderá ter acumulados significativos e que justificarão aviso amarelo. Aviso laranja para Faro e Beja, mas também deviam estar especificados porque não vejo acumulados previstos para grande parte desses distritos que justifiquem um aviso tão grave.
No entanto, aquilo que está previsto para o litoral e em grande parte das regiões acima do tejo requer muita atenção, pois está tudo cheio de água.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, antes prevenir do que depois pôr à pressa, também concordo.
> Castelo Branco e Guarda partilham o maciço da Serra da Estrela, os avisos de vento e neve para esses distritos devem-se em parte a essa particularidade. Também porque o vento forte só é esperado de Sul ou quando muito de SW, a cordilheira central constituindo uma barreira a essa circulação. De certo modo, é mesmo capaz de ser o que dizes " os ventos façam isso mesmo, contornem os distritos"



É como a chuva, avisos de precipitação para Santarém e Évora, mas Portalegre nada, aviso laranja por precipitação para Vila Real, mas Bragança nada ( nem sequer neve).

Quando são situações convectivas de instabilidade como temos no Verão com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais localizadas aí entendo, mas neste caso trata-de uma frente que vai atravessar todo o território de Oeste para leste.

Penso que aqui o "problema" é o IPMA não especificar que zonas dos distritos serão as mais vulneráveis em determinado evento, e assim justificar os avisos, é como quando coloca ( por exemplo) o distrito de Beja inteiro em aviso por agitação marítima, sim Beja tem costa, mas certamente que a agitação marítima não será um problema mais no interior


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 19:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Aviso laranja para Faro e Beja



Para estes distritos por vezes há surpresas pontuais associadas à passagem de uma frente com fluxo de Sul/SW, tais como células relativamente isoladas a atingir pequenas áreas do litoral. O Sudoeste e o Extremo Barlavento podem ter destas surpresas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 19:33)

Snifa disse:


> É como a chuva, avisos de precipitação para Santarém e Évora, mas Portalegre nada, aviso laranja por precipitação para Vila Real, mas Bragança nada ( nem sequer neve).Quando são situações convectivas de instabilidade como temos no Verão com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais localizadas aí entendo, mas neste caso trata-de uma frente que vai atravessar todo o território de Oeste para leste.
> 
> Penso que aqui o "problema" é o IPMA não especificar que zonas dos distritos serão as mais vulneráveis em determinado evento, e assim justificar os avisos, é como quando coloca o distrito de Beja inteiro em aviso por agitação marítima, sim Beja tem costa, mas certamente que a agitação marítima não será um problema mais no interior



Sim, numa situação destas deveria haver uma diferenciação entre as zonas Oeste e Leste dos distritos. O ideal eram avisos por concelho. Será esse detalhe já possível com os modelos presentes?


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, numa situação destas deveria haver uma diferenciação entre as zonas Oeste e Leste dos distritos. O ideal eram avisos por concelho. Será esse detalhe já possível com os modelos presentes?



Não sei ao certo se já será possível chegar esse nível de detalhe por concelho, não havendo resolução suficiente é mais um motivo para não "contornar" os distritos, ainda para mais num evento desta natureza, que certamente não é "isolado"


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Para estes distritos por vezes há surpresas pontuais associadas à passagem de uma frente com fluxo de Sul/SW, tais como células relativamente isoladas a atingir pequenas áreas do litoral. O Sudoeste e o Extremo Barlavento podem ter destas surpresas.


Sim, mas para o Sotavento pode não se justificar e no caso de Beja, para o interior do distrito igual. Assim indicam as previsões. De Beja para Leste podia ser somente um aviso amarelo por prevenção.
Há muito tempo que o IPMA devia ter feito a divisão de alguns distritos. O Algarve é das regiões mais fáceis para tal porque tem o Barlavento e o Sotavento e parecendo que não, têm muitas diferenças. No caso do Alentejo, somente acrescentavam o Alentejo Litoral devido aos avisos sobre agitação marítima e nestes casos de precipitação forte mais concentrada no litoral também era melhor. Uma pessoa do interior sabe que o distrito está em aviso laranja e se não estiver bem informada, pensa que vem o dilúvio e pode nem cair um pingo. Já aconteceu e continuará a acontecer certamente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2021 às 20:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, mas para o Sotavento pode não se justificar e no caso de Beja, para o interior do distrito igual. Assim indicam as previsões. De Beja para Leste podia ser somente um aviso amarelo por prevenção.
> Há muito tempo que o IPMA devia ter feito a divisão de alguns distritos. O Algarve é das regiões mais fáceis para tal porque tem o Barlavento e o Sotavento e parecendo que não, têm muitas diferenças. No caso do Alentejo, somente acrescentavam o Alentejo Litoral devido aos avisos sobre agitação marítima e nestes casos de precipitação forte mais concentrada no litoral também era melhor. Uma pessoa do interior sabe que o distrito está em aviso laranja e se não estiver bem informada, pensa que vem o dilúvio e pode nem cair um pingo. Já aconteceu e continuará a acontecer certamente...



No Algarve, por exemplo no aviso de agitação marítima existe sempre a diferenciação à Costa Ocidental ou Costa Sul. O aviso para amanhã, o vento tem diferenciação, a precipitação devia ter também, mas a diferenciação já tenho visto várias vezes, nos avisos por parte do IPMA. 

Deixo aqui um exemplo dum aviso em quem fizeram essa diferenciação

*Faro*

Última actualização da informação:

Quinta-feira, 26 de Novembro de 2020







Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Para o período de: 2020-11-26 10:00:00
até: 2020-11-26 21:00:00

Chuva/Aguaceiros

Aguaceiros, podendo ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, *em especial no sotavento.*



Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2021 às 20:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, mas para o Sotavento pode não se justificar e no caso de Beja, para o interior do distrito igual. Assim indicam as previsões. De Beja para Leste podia ser somente um aviso amarelo por prevenção.
> Há muito tempo que o IPMA devia ter feito a divisão de alguns distritos. O Algarve é das regiões mais fáceis para tal porque tem o Barlavento e o Sotavento e parecendo que não, têm muitas diferenças. No caso do Alentejo, somente acrescentavam o Alentejo Litoral devido aos avisos sobre agitação marítima e nestes casos de precipitação forte mais concentrada no litoral também era melhor. Uma pessoa do interior sabe que o distrito está em aviso laranja e se não estiver bem informada, pensa que vem o dilúvio e pode nem cair um pingo. Já aconteceu e continuará a acontecer certamente...



Faz sentido o que dizes, e não vejo porque não seria "fazível", é algo que também já venho pensado faz bastante tempo. Talvez daqui a uns tempos me seja permitido dar algumas sugestões, ou pelo menos perceber melhor o motivo e de como funciona. Se tudo correr bem como espero, brevemente estarei a trabalhar na Divisão de meteorologia do IPMA.


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2021 às 20:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, por exemplo no aviso de agitação marítima existe sempre a diferenciação à Costa Ocidental ou Costa Sul. O aviso para amanhã, o vento tem diferenciação, a precipitação devia ter também, mas a diferenciação já tenho visto várias vezes, nos avisos por parte do IPMA.
> 
> Deixo aqui um exemplo dum aviso em quem fizeram essa diferenciação
> 
> ...


Mas nessa diferenciação em relação à precipitação, como estava o mapa do Algarve? Todo a amarelo ou só no sotavento? Se estava todo a amarelo então não era só para o sotavento, podia ocorrer em todo o Algarve, mas em especial no sotavento, seja como for já é uma diferenciação.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2021 às 20:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, por exemplo no aviso de agitação marítima existe sempre a diferenciação à Costa Ocidental ou Costa Sul. O aviso para amanhã, o vento tem diferenciação, a precipitação devia ter também, mas a diferenciação já tenho visto várias vezes, nos avisos por parte do IPMA.
> 
> Deixo aqui um exemplo dum aviso em quem fizeram essa diferenciação
> 
> ...


Sim, já não é a primeira vez que eles fazem isso. Mesmo aqui para Portalegre também já o fizeram no que diz respeito ás trovoadas durante o verão.



Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, com esta actualização do ECMWF não sei se o IPMA não estará já de sobreaviso para eventuais avisos vermelhos de precipitação ao longo de todo o litoral ocidental


Acho que seria melhor, pelo menos nas zonas mais vulneráveis.


Jorge_scp disse:


> Faz sentido o que dizes, e não vejo porque não seria "fazível", é algo que também já venho pensado faz bastante tempo. Talvez daqui a uns tempos me seja permitido dar algumas sugestões, ou pelo menos perceber melhor o motivo e de como funciona. Se tudo correr bem como espero, brevemente estarei a trabalhar na Divisão de meteorologia do IPMA.


Acho que era uma boa sugestão. A AEMET tem Espanha assim dividida e é mesmo o melhor. Basta olhar para o caso da Extremadura, Cáceres tem o sistema central onde os acumulados são muitas vezes significativos e justificam avisos, mas nas zonas mais para Sul da província já não é assim. Na província de Badajoz é igual no que diz respeito por exemplo, aos nevoeiros e também ás trovoadas durante o verão que surgem com mais frequência nas zonas a sul da província devido ás montanhas.
Relativamente a esta última parte, era um dos meus sonhos, mas tirar um curso de meteorologia requer áreas onde não pesco nada. 
Parabéns e espero que corra tudo bem!


----------



## VazCosta (19 Fev 2021 às 22:21)

Boa noite. 
Pessoal com estações meteorológicas, limparam os penicos???
Se não limparam, ainda têm algumas horas para o fazer, penso que amanhã vai ser um dia histórico em termos de precipitação cá pelo burgo. 
Ou então, eu não percebo nada disto. O que também é uma grande verdade!!!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 22:52)

Santofsky disse:


> Há qualquer coisa que não bate certo nos avisos, principalmente nos horários no qual os avisos principiam... Nos distritos de Vila Real e Viseu o aviso laranja começa às 3:00, mas nos distritos do litoral (Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro...) os avisos só principiam... às 9:00



Na última actualização foi corrigido: o início do aviso é também às 9h, igual para a maioria dos distritos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Snifa disse:


> Mas nessa diferenciação em relação à precipitação, como estava o mapa do Algarve? Todo a amarelo ou só no sotavento? Se estava todo a amarelo então não era só para o sotavento, podia ocorrer em todo o Algarve, mas em especial no sotavento, seja como for já é uma diferenciação.



Estava toda a região a amarelo, mas a dar mais ênfase ao sotavento. Para mim, é mais importante a descrição do aviso em si do que propriamente se a região está toda a amarelo ou não.

Por exemplo, o IPMA em inúmeras vezes coloca o aviso de precipitação seja de cor for e na descrição do aviso, o IPMA coloca períodos de chuva forte ou aguaceiros fortes que podem ser acompanhados por trovoadas, granizo e possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento, ora se vemos o aviso para a precipitação e não lemos a descrição do aviso pode passar ao lado a informação que existe possibilidade extremo de vento que pode ser um tornado, downburst, etc, trovoadas e granizo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 04:25)




----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Fev 2021 às 08:13)

Grande corte na precipitação para o interior do Alentejo


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2021 às 08:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estava toda a região a amarelo, mas a dar mais ênfase ao sotavento. Para mim, é mais importante a descrição do aviso em si do que propriamente se a região está toda a amarelo ou não.
> 
> Por exemplo, o IPMA em inúmeras vezes coloca o aviso de precipitação seja de cor for e na descrição do aviso, o IPMA coloca períodos de chuva forte ou aguaceiros fortes que podem ser acompanhados por trovoadas, granizo e possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento, ora se vemos o aviso para a precipitação e não lemos a descrição do aviso pode passar ao lado a informação que existe possibilidade extremo de vento que pode ser um tornado, downburst, etc, trovoadas e granizo.



Também acho muito mais importante os avisos com texto e, se possível, discriminados por regiões ( mesmo dentro do distrito) para não ocorrer o fato de colocarem um aviso a abranger todo o distrito, mas na realidade apenas quererem considerar a parte ocidental ou oriental do mesmo por exemplo.

Se puderem, dentro do mesmo distrito, colocar côres e respetiva descrição em texto consoante a gravidade da previsão, seria óptimo, um sistema como a AEMET era bem vindo.

Por último, para terminar a conversa, pelo menos da minha parte, e se alguém do IPMA vier ler este tópico ( acredito que sim) que não tome os posts colocados  como algum "ataque", mas sim como sugestões (que foram dadas várias e perfeitamente válidas) para que o seu serviço seja melhorado.

Não está em causa a competência de quem lá trabalha, que certamente saberá muito mais que qualquer um de nós aqui no fórum, o seu serviço/trabalho  possivelmente também sofre muito com o orçamento disponível, não fosse o nosso País pouco interessado e até algo "analfabeto" relativamente à meteorologia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 09:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte na precipitação para o interior do Alentejo


Certo, deixou de ser 15 mm e passou a ser 12. Isso é um grande corte? Por outro lado, puseram mais precipitação numa cut-off no dia 25. 
Seja como for, estamos em altura de _nowcasting _e não de modelagem. É que o evento está a ocorrer literalmente agora.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 09:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Certo, deixou de ser 15 mm e passou a ser 12. Isso é um grande corte?



-20%.

Não é?


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Fev 2021 às 10:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Certo, deixou de ser 15 mm e passou a ser 12. Isso é um grande corte? Por outro lado, puseram mais precipitação numa cut-off no dia 25.
> Seja como for, estamos em altura de _nowcasting _e não de modelagem. É que o evento está a ocorrer literalmente agora.


De 20 a 25mm para 10mm é um grande corte sim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 10:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> De 20 a 25mm para 10mm é um grande corte sim


Na média do ensemble nunca estiveram previstos 20 a 25 mm aí nessa zona...


----------



## Toby (20 Fev 2021 às 14:09)




----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 19:26)

A poeira deve ser facilmente visível mesmo após o desaparecimento da nebulosidade (depois do dia 22).


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2021 às 20:24)




----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 23:59)




----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Fev 2021 às 00:04)

Incrível como se dissipou toda e nem ao interior do Alentejo chega


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 13:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento são 126 mm, o total do Inverno aqui em Faro!
> Ainda estou pasmado como as barragens subiram o que subiram nessa semana de Fevereiro, e certamente subirá mais uns 2 metros até final de Fevereiro!
> No final das contas foi *mais um* Inverno com apenas cerca de 50% do normal!


Mais um não sei bem... Os últimos invernos foram bem mais secos que este pela região. Foi também dos poucos em que, pelo menos num mês, choveu mais do que o normal (fevereiro) e ainda deverá cair mais um bocadinho/bocado no dia 25. 

Neste momento a precipitação total do ano hidrológico ronda os 80% do valor médio, o que é bastante bom tendo em conta o historial dos últimos anos e é um valor totalmente recuperável. Se ocorrer um padrão semelhante a 2011, 2016 ou 2020 agora na próxima primavera (2018 parece-me improvável tendo em conta a sinóptica atual), este valor em falta será recuperado.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 14:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento são 126 mm, o total do Inverno aqui em Faro!
> Ainda estou pasmado como as barragens subiram o que subiram nessa semana de Fevereiro, e certamente subirá mais uns 2 metros até final de Fevereiro!
> No final das contas foi mais um Inverno com apenas cerca de 50% do normal!


O valor de dezembro é enganador, porque ocorreu um valor diário de quase 50 mm no dia 30 de novembro, que com os métodos antigos do IPMA de contar os valores depois das 9 da manhã no dia seguinte até teriam contado em dezembro. E de qualquer modo, dezembro e janeiro são, juntamente com os irrelevantes meses de julho e agosto, os únicos que têm precipitação abaixo da média no ano inteiro, mesmo o de fevereiro já ultrapassou o valor normal, e o inverno ainda não acabou. Desde 1 de março do ano passado, em menos de 1 ano portanto, a quantidade de precipitação acumulada em Faro é de 600,4 mm, bem superior ao valor médio anual.


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Fev 2021 às 09:33)

Orion disse:


>



Check! Que ontem, depois da chuvada de sábado, o meu carro estava porco, é uma grande verdade.


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2021 às 11:44)

Boas,

Dados estação meteorológica da central termoelétrica pego ( Abrantes )

Ontem descobri que existe uma estação Meteorológica perto da NAC.118 mesmo á entrada para  a Central.

No entanto não consigo ver na NET, que exista aceso aos dados da mesma.

Alguém sabes se os dados são públicos ?


----------



## VazCosta (23 Fev 2021 às 14:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui estão os acumulados previstos na depressão isolada prevista para os próximos dias, pelo modelo ECMWF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltam-me 33mm na estação do Maxial, para chegar aos 200mm em Fevereiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Ainda muita incerteza nos modelos, mas parece que poderá existir surpresas no início de Março.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Fev 2021 às 20:42)

Podem explicar porque as imagens de satélite do fórum já não são atualizadas à dois anos?

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Fev 2021 às 21:09)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Podem explicar porque as imagens de satélite do fórum já não são atualizadas à dois anos?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Como assim?

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (24 Fev 2021 às 23:03)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Como assim?
> 
> Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk



A última imagem de satélite do fórum data de 4 de junho de 2019, portanto já a caminho dos dois anos...
https://www.meteopt.com/observacao/satelite


----------



## Santofsky (24 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Podem explicar porque as imagens de satélite do fórum já não são atualizadas à dois anos?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Penso que devia ter sido algum protocolo com a Eumetsat(?) que entretanto expirou e que atualmente já não existirá por razões burocráticas... acho eu, mas o staff deverá saber melhor do que eu, talvez eles te esclareçam essa dúvida


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2021 às 10:46)

Nas últimas atualizações, os modelos andaram a adicionar bastante precipitação no Sul e no Interior. Será que acontecerá o oposto do que aconteceu com a Karim, na região?


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2021 às 11:18)




----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2021 às 13:45)

Mais uma ferramenta para se saber o que se passa nos Açores bravo.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2021 às 14:20)

Boas notícias para os Açores com o radar disponível, contudo quando se clica em mapa dinâmico somos redirecionados para o mapa de Portugal Continental, aliás no radar de Porto Santo acontece o mesmo.

Próximo passo, disponibilizar radar dinâmico para as Regiões Autónomas tal como no Continente, sendo regiões mais pequenas que Portugal, ainda faz mais sentido um radar dinâmico com ferramenta de zoom, a fim de serem melhor acompanhadas e localizadas as situações que ocorrem nas Ilhas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 15:12)

Orion disse:


>





Cesar disse:


> Mais uma ferramenta para se saber o que se passa nos Açores bravo.





Snifa disse:


> Boas notícias para os Açores com o radar disponível, contudo quando se clica em mapa dinâmico somos redirecionados para o mapa de Portugal Continental, aliás no radar de Porto Santo acontece o mesmo.
> 
> Próximo passo, disponibilizar radar dinâmico para as Regiões Autónomas tal como no Continente, sendo regiões mais pequenas que Portugal, ainda faz mais sentido um radar dinâmico com ferramenta de zoom, a fim de serem melhor acompanhadas e localizadas as situações que ocorrem nas Ilhas.



Dada a distância grande entre Grupos, o Ocidental ficou de fora e as ilhas aparecem muito pequenas.
Mas é mesmo para festejar!


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2021 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> Dada a distância grande entre Grupos, o Ocidental ficou de fora e as ilhas aparecem muito pequenas.



O Ophelia não teria aparecido no radar. E entre muitos outros, nem três visitantes de 2019. 






Como bem ou menos bem, esse radar 'vigia' >98% da população, se calhar esse será o único ativo durante muitos, muitos anos. Vai uma aposta?



> Paulo Moniz, que falava numa audição no âmbito do debate na especialidade da proposta de Orçamento do Estado para 2021 (OE 2021), salientou que “o radar recentemente inaugurado, que foi construído numa torre deixada ao abandono pelos norte-americanos, levou quatro anos a ser implementado”.
> “O que está inscrito no OE 2021 é apenas a intenção da concretização desta rede de radares meteorológicos, que não se esgota no de Santa Bárbara, na Terceira, faltando implementar os das Flores e São Miguel, que exigem um valor estimado em mais de três milhões de euros”, frisou.
> Na resposta, o Ministro do Mar afirmou que o Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (IPMA) “não tem orçamento para realizar a instalação” dos radares meteorológicos nas ilhas das Flores e São Miguel.



De resto, alguma célula mais interessante vai ter que ser analisada com lupa.

Faltam 4 dias para Março e ainda não há boletim de Dezembro.

É isto.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2021 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> Dada a distância grande entre Grupos, o Ocidental ficou de fora e as ilhas aparecem muito pequenas.



Não me tinha apercebido, de facto o Grupo Ocidental não aparece, clara falta de alcance do radar 

O ideal era mesmo instalarem 3 radares, um e cada grupo  e depois ( à semelhança do Continente)  fazer o respetivo mosaico, embora os radares ficassem para consulta individual tal como cá.

Com um radar nas Flores ou Corvo, daria para ver mais para Oeste, etc..  assim como um em São Miguel, mais para Leste etc.. e verificar o que se aproximava com antecedência  e claro, colocar mapas dinâmicos com zoom sobre as ilhas.

De referir que os Açores são, não raras vezes, atingidos por Furacões ( normalmente já em transição para Tempestades Tropicais).

Gasta-se tanto dinheiro mal gasto neste País e não há 3 milhões de euros para instalar mais dois radares?


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 17:58)

Orion disse:


> Como bem ou menos bem, esse radar 'vigia' >98% da população, se calhar esse será o único ativo durante muitos, muitos anos. Vai uma aposta?
> 
> De resto, alguma célula mais interessante vai ter que ser analisada com lupa.
> 
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Não me tinha apercebido, de facto o Grupo Ocidental não aparece, clara falta de alcance do radar
> 
> O ideal era mesmo instalarem 3 radares, um e cada grupo  e depois ( à semelhança do Continente)  fazer o respetivo mosaico, embora os radares ficassem para consulta individual tal como cá.
> 
> ...



Só digo isto, e aqui, no seguimento livre: o que são três milhões de euros no meio das "ajudas" a bancos?


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2021 às 18:04)

StormRic disse:


> Só digo isto, e aqui, no seguimento livre: o que são três milhões de euros no meio das "ajudas" a bancos?



Com o dinheiro que já se gastou com bancos, dava para instalar um radar em cada distrito de Portugal, vários nas ilhas e ainda sobrava muito, muito dinheiro.. 

Há muito pouco orçamento disponível  para estas coisas  (por exemplo ciência em geral e meteorologia) que realmente são úteis, os radares meteorológicos além de necessários podem ajudar a salvar vidas em situações mais extremas, não são propriamente " um luxo", ou um "brinquedo."


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2021 às 18:30)

StormRic disse:


> Só digo isto, e aqui, no seguimento livre: o que são três milhões de euros no meio das "ajudas" a bancos?



Se não ajudares, serás 'ajudado'


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2021 às 18:40)

Parace existir instabilidade para o sul que bem precisa.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2021 às 20:22)

Esta também não vai aparecer no radar (atualmente indisponível) 

O radar da Terceira não deverá analisar convenientemente os primeiros 2-3 quilómetros no GOr. Felizmente não há grande problema de precipitação orográfica e _cut-offs_ a sul dos Açores são pouco frequentes. 

O radar das Flores, na vasta maioria do tempo, é mais para curiosidade (ciclones tropicais/ciclogéneses explosivas). Daí que nem tão cedo.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2021 às 13:53)

Orion disse:


> O radar da Terceira não deverá analisar convenientemente os primeiros 2-3 quilómetros no GOr.



Hoje seria um bom dia para se analisar. 'Seria' porque não há.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Fev 2021 às 17:01)

Será que os modelos estarão a "cozinhar" uma entrada bastante fria de norte lá para os dias 7/8 de março ou será apenas puro devaneio?
A resposta será dada nas próximas runs...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2021 às 20:00)

Santofsky disse:


> Será que os modelos estarão a "cozinhar" uma entrada bastante fria de norte lá para os dias 7/8 de março ou será apenas puro devaneio?
> A resposta será dada nas próximas runs...


Eu acredito no frio nesta altura como acredito em coelhos a pôr ovos de Páscoa... Basta ver o que aconteceu ao frio que estava previsto no início de fevereiro - para onde foi? 

Tendo em conta a sinóptica atual, o que é certo é que iremos ter dias bem amenos pela frente, com céu limpo no Norte e Algarve e alguma instabilidade no Interior no início do mês que vem. Depois é tudo ainda uma incógnita...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2021 às 20:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu acredito no frio nesta altura como acredito em coelhos a pôr ovos de Páscoa... Basta ver o que aconteceu ao frio que estava previsto no início de fevereiro - para onde foi?
> 
> Tendo em conta a sinóptica atual, o que é certo é que iremos ter dias bem amenos pela frente, com céu limpo no Norte e Algarve e alguma instabilidade no Interior no início do mês que vem. Depois é tudo ainda uma incógnita...



Ainda no ano passado, tive a máxima mais baixa no ano a meados de Março. Lá apareceu o coelhinho da Páscia com ovo.


----------



## Microburst (26 Fev 2021 às 21:41)

Março de facto já não é o que era. Ainda hoje comentei com a minha mulher que os maiores sustos com trovoadas apanhei em Março, isto nos finais da década de 80 e princípios da de 1990. Era comum haver frio e muita instabilidade, alternados com dias soalheiros e nem por isso amenos, e aquelas trovoadas medonhas que punham um miúdo vindo da escola e a ter de subir para o quase vigésimo, e último, andar, sem vontade nenhuma de ir para casa. 

Recordo-me de duas instâncias em particular: uma em Março de 1989 quando a trovoada cortou a electricidade e fiquei preso no elevador, tendo acabado por adormecer até ser acordado por elementos dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas ao fim de 3h de lá estar, e outra em Março de 1990 quando literalmente apavorado com o autêntico bombardeamento que ao fim daquela manhã ocorria em Almada, me lembrei que tinha deixado sem querer uma janela da marquise aberta e a fui fechar rastejando. Quando me levantei para a fechar rapidamente, os meus cabelos e pêlos dos braços ergueram-se todos e 1 a 2 segundos depois um raio atingia uma das gruas da antiga Lisnave, a pouco mais de 50m de onde me encontrava. Era sempre uma aventura para um miúdo com pouco mais de 10 anos.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Fev 2021 às 23:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu acredito no frio nesta altura como acredito em coelhos a pôr ovos de Páscoa... Basta ver o que aconteceu ao frio que estava previsto no início de fevereiro - para onde foi?
> 
> Tendo em conta a sinóptica atual, o que é certo é que iremos ter dias bem amenos pela frente, com céu limpo no Norte e Algarve e alguma instabilidade no Interior no início do mês que vem. Depois é tudo ainda uma incógnita...



O ano passado no dia 31 de março houve neve no interior norte e centro. E curiosamente, nessa altura, a neve chegou depois dela nem sequer ter aparecido no inverno (durante o inverno 2019/20 só mesmo a serra da Estrela é que viu neve). O que não quer dizer, de facto, que ela volte a aparecer outra vez este ano em março, pois não é natal todos os dias... Por enquanto os modelos continuam a manter a tendência de uma possível iso 0/negativa atingir o país na segunda semana de março, mas a distância temporal é muito grande e o mais provável é essa tendência desaparecer nas próximas saídas, mas veremos.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2021 às 02:02)

Microburst disse:


> Março de facto já não é o que era. Ainda hoje comentei com a minha mulher que os maiores sustos com trovoadas apanhei em Março, isto nos finais da década de 80 e princípios da de 1990. Era comum haver frio e muita instabilidade, alternados com dias soalheiros e nem por isso amenos, e aquelas trovoadas medonhas que punham um miúdo vindo da escola e a ter de subir para o quase vigésimo, e último, andar, sem vontade nenhuma de ir para casa.
> 
> Recordo-me de duas instâncias em particular: uma em Março de 1989 quando a trovoada cortou a electricidade e fiquei preso no elevador, tendo acabado por adormecer até ser acordado por elementos dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas ao fim de 3h de lá estar, e outra em Março de 1990 quando literalmente apavorado com o autêntico bombardeamento que ao fim daquela manhã ocorria em Almada, me lembrei que tinha deixado sem querer uma janela da marquise aberta e a fui fechar rastejando. Quando me levantei para a fechar rapidamente, os meus cabelos e pêlos dos braços ergueram-se todos e 1 a 2 segundos depois um raio atingia uma das gruas da antiga Lisnave, a pouco mais de 50m de onde me encontrava. Era sempre uma aventura para um miúdo com pouco mais de 10 anos.



Março apesar de tudo melhorou muito nos últimos anos, a precipitação neste mês tem vindo a subir depois de uma queda monumental. Por exemplo, no Algarve antes de 1980 era um dos meses mais chuvosos do ano ou mesmo o mais chuvoso em algumas estações pluviométricas, com médias de 70 a 80 mm, e de repente caiu para menos de 40 mm, foi uma queda de 50 por cento em alguns locais! Contudo agora tem vindo a recuperar. A AEMET considera estes três meses que se avizinham como meses tudo ou nada, por exemplo, Março pode ser igual a Janeiro com frio, neve e muita chuva como pode ser já ter semanas de sol e máximas bem acima dos 20 graus, especialmente no Sul da Península.

Lá diz o povo,

Março marçagão, manhãs de Inverno tardes de Verão.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2021 às 02:27)

Microburst disse:


> Março de facto já não é o que era. Ainda hoje comentei com a minha mulher que os maiores sustos com trovoadas apanhei em Março, isto nos finais da década de 80 e princípios da de 1990. Era comum haver frio e muita instabilidade, alternados com dias soalheiros e nem por isso amenos, e aquelas trovoadas medonhas que punham um miúdo vindo da escola e a ter de subir para o quase vigésimo, e último, andar, sem vontade nenhuma de ir para casa.
> 
> Recordo-me de duas instâncias em particular: uma em Março de 1989 quando a trovoada cortou a electricidade e fiquei preso no elevador, tendo acabado por adormecer até ser acordado por elementos dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas ao fim de 3h de lá estar, e outra em Março de 1990 quando literalmente apavorado com o autêntico bombardeamento que ao fim daquela manhã ocorria em Almada, me lembrei que tinha deixado sem querer uma janela da marquise aberta e a fui fechar rastejando. Quando me levantei para a fechar rapidamente, os meus cabelos e pêlos dos braços ergueram-se todos e 1 a 2 segundos depois um raio atingia uma das gruas da antiga Lisnave, a pouco mais de 50m de onde me encontrava. Era sempre uma aventura para um miúdo com pouco mais de 10 anos.


Pois... Só que isso é pura memória seletiva, porque os marços da década de 80 e de 90 foram de longe os mais secos


----------



## Microburst (28 Fev 2021 às 09:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois... Só que isso é pura memória seletiva, porque os marços da década de 80 e de 90 foram de longe os mais secos



Epa, desculpe lá o mau jeito pelo facto da minha memória ser selectiva, e de não ter referido esse facto tão importante dos meses de Março das décadas de 80 e 90 terem sido os mais secos. É óbvio que é selectiva, são as minhas memórias, tal como você terá as suas certamente.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2021 às 15:19)

Microburst disse:


> Epa, desculpe lá o mau jeito pelo facto da minha memória ser selectiva, e de não ter referido esse facto tão importante dos meses de Março das décadas de 80 e 90 terem sido os mais secos. É óbvio que é selectiva, são as minhas memórias, tal como você terá as suas certamente.


Foi uma expressão infeliz da minha parte, dei a ideia de que foi de propósito para enganar, peço desculpa. Só queria dizer que a nossa memória nos engana e os marços agora têm sido bem mais chuvosos que nas décadas de 80 e 90


----------



## Microburst (28 Fev 2021 às 15:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Foi uma expressão infeliz da minha parte, dei a ideia de que foi de propósito para enganar, peço desculpa. Só queria dizer que a nossa memória nos engana e os marços agora têm sido bem mais chuvosos que nas décadas de 80 e 90



Tudo esclarecido, sem problema.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2021 às 20:01)

> The National Hurricane Center says it will begin issuing Tropical Weather Outlooks in May, weeks before the June 1 beginning of hurricane season. The federal agency is also considering moving up the official start date of the Atlantic hurricane season.





> A team of meteorologists from the National Hurricane Center and other parts of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration is also discussing whether the season's official start date should be moved up to May 15.
> 
> Any possible changes in the dates for hurricane season wouldn't go into effect until next year at the earliest.



Já faltou mais tempo.


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2021 às 20:15)

> When the list from 2015 is reused in 2021, Erika and Joaquin will be replaced with Elsa and Julian. The addition of Elsa will enhance the Disney theme in 2021 as Ana is also on the Atlantic list and Olaf appears on the Eastern Pacific list.
> 
> Both Erika and Joaquin were impactful storms that will be remembered in the Caribbean and Bahamas for the devastation they caused.
> 
> ...



Será este ano que haverá descanso?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2021 às 22:20)

Agreste disse:


> estatisticamente a quarta semana do mês é mais instável...
> mas estas cartas são iguais às de maio... umas trovoadas insignificantes.
> 
> a média da temperatura mínima nos últimos 30 anos anda nos 9,2ºC... vamos com 12-13ºC de mínima.
> ...


Para os próximos dias sim, mas para os dias 5 e 6 nem por isso - ainda por cima estamos no dia 2 de março e deitar o mês para o lixo quando ele ainda agora começou não faz lá muito sentido... Está prevista uma situação semelhante à de 25 e 26 de fevereiro e pode ser que, desta vez, a sorte caia aos farenses. Veremos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2021 às 22:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para os próximos dias sim, mas para os dias 5 e 6 nem por isso - ainda por cima estamos no dia 2 de março e deitar o mês para o lixo quando ele ainda agora começou não faz lá muito sentido... Está prevista uma situação semelhante à de 25 e 26 de fevereiro e pode ser que, desta vez, a sorte caia aos farenses. Veremos!



Pode ser, que caía na mesma estação da semana passada para dizerem que a estação está avariada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2021 às 22:52)

A estação está a funcionar que é um espectáculo, o que vale é termos aqui os especialistas, que aprovam e comprovam a veracidade dos valores apresentados...
Acho que desta vez essa estação vai chegar aos 500 mm em 6h!!
Vou comprar um barco não há os dados certíssimos dessa estação virem a cair aqui..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2021 às 22:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pode ser, que caía na mesma estação da semana passada para dizerem que a estação está avariada.



Se fosse a ti comprava um barco não vá essa precipitação de 130 mm em cerca de 2h30 cair em Olhão... 
Cuidado


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2021 às 09:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Se fosse a ti comprava um barco não vá essa precipitação de 130 mm em cerca de 2h30 cair em Olhão...
> Cuidado


Felizmente foi onde foi...130 ou não vai ver os estragos que fez na zona...foi precipitação para aviso vermelho!
Se fosse em Faro/ Santa Bárbara/ Estoí eu queria ver as repercussões que teria tido...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mar 2021 às 10:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Felizmente foi onde foi...130 ou não vai ver os estragos que fez na zona...foi precipitação para aviso vermelho!
> Se fosse em Faro/ Santa Bárbara/ Estoí eu queria ver as repercussões que teria tido...



Não acredito minimamente em valores dessa ordem até porque ao que parece já é a 2a vez que tal acontece. Cerca de 130 mm em cerca de 2h estamos a brincar só pode!
Acredito sim em valores na ordem dos 60 a 70 mm!
Mas estou farto dessa conversa... acredita quem quer!


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2021 às 11:15)




----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2021 às 15:58)

Ilusão de ótica ou 2 vórtices secundários no centro da depressão?


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 16:11)

Orion disse:


> Ilusão de ótica ou 2 vórtices secundários no centro da depressão?



Assim parece. Em altitude tem expressão apenas o vórtice nordeste.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2021 às 21:55)




----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Mar 2021 às 09:15)

Orion disse:


>



https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...lassical_global&layer_name=composition_aod550

Sou só eu ou há mais membros do fórum que tem sentido dores de cabeça e uma sensação desagradável graças aos níveis de poeira em suspensão?? Este ano é a segunda vez que noto uma elevada concentração, mesmo antes de ser visível. Ontem parecia que estávamos em pleno deserto...


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2021 às 10:01)

Actividade eléctrica ao largo neste momento. 

Deverá ir avançando lentamente para leste, mas com tendência para "encurvar" para o mar, acompanhando a deslocação e circulação do centro depressionário.











Já ocorreram ecos bastante intensos a Oeste:






Por aqui a ficar bastante escuro para Oeste, mas também noto muita poeira na atmosfera, céu está algo "baço" e sem textura visível.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2021 às 17:55)

Snifa disse:


> Actividade eléctrica ao largo neste momento.
> 
> Deverá ir avançando lentamente para leste, mas com tendência para "encurvar" para o mar, acompanhando a deslocação e circulação do centro depressionário.



Hoje a Região Litoral Centro está muito egoísta no que toca a "animação", especialmente a região Oeste, Lisboa, Setúbal...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2021 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje a Região Litoral Centro está muito egoísta no que toca a "animação", especialmente a região Oeste, Lisboa, Setúbal...


A depressão está a avançar muito mais lentamente do que o previsto devido à crista anticiclónica estar mais forte do que o previsto também, mas não haja dúvidas que a chuva vai chegar ao Sul...


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2021 às 22:21)

Tudo muito dissipado no Alentejo....


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2021 às 15:22)

Coloquem os fones nos ouvidos e deliciem-se.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2021 às 20:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Coloquem os fones nos ouvidos e deliciem-se.



 Fantástico trabalho de captação e, sobretudo, de EDIÇÂO! 

ÀS vezes pergunto-me: o que esperam encontrar de tão extraordinário noutros planetas... que já não exista aqui neste?


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2021 às 20:07)

Vi por aí um rumor, algures num página amadora no facebook, de que havia possibilidade de uma entrada fria continental lá para meados dos dias 17/18, mas já estive a ver os modelos e não encontrei nada disso... estranho


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mar 2021 às 21:12)

Alguém consegue aceder ao site Meteociel?


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mar 2021 às 21:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Alguém consegue aceder ao site Meteociel?


Olá eu também não consigo aceder ao site desde manhã, há algum problema que ainda não conseguiram resolver.


----------



## blade (10 Mar 2021 às 21:29)

houve um incêndio


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2021 às 22:22)

RStorm disse:


> Vi por aí um rumor, algures num página amadora no facebook, de que havia possibilidade de uma entrada fria continental lá para meados dos dias 17/18, mas já estive a ver os modelos e não encontrei nada disso... estranho


Eu por acaso encontrei. O que me parece é que não será nada de especial - teremos literalmente a descida de 2 a 3°C na temperatura, no máximo. E possivelmente, tendo em conta a distância temporal, até acredito que nem haja nada mesmo e que ficará tudo em Espanha...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2021 às 22:26)

Relativamente ao meteociel, parece que houve um incêndio que destruiu as instalações onde se encontravam os servidores que este e outros sites usavam, isso afecta o site as apps..

















https://www.facebook.com/meteocorroios


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mar 2021 às 00:09)

Infelizmente é lamentável o que sucedeu, para lá dos prejuízos materiais não sei alcance que isto não terá no futuro do site e do projecto associada.
Era o único site que eu utilizava para ver os modelos e claramente o melhor, com melhor resolução, e informação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Mar 2021 às 02:09)

Snifa disse:


> Relativamente ao meteociel, parece que houve um incêndio que destruiu as instalações onde se encontravam os servidores que este e outros sites usavam, isso afecta o site as apps..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dia triste para a meteorologia europeia


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2021 às 10:34)




----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

O servidor SBG2 (backup) está definitivamente perdido!
Sylvain (o pino rei de MeteoCiel) está desesperado!
O reinício será muito difícil e limitado.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2021 às 11:48)

E não havia redundância nenhuma noutro serviço externo? Websites com alguma magnitude geralmente deverão ter backups frequentes para um local fora do datacenter, mesmo por causa destas situações, que apesar de improváveis, podem acontecer. Cabe a cada administrador ter planos de contingência para estas situações, se não os tinham, a culpa está do lado deles também.

Backups dentro do mesmo datacenter quase não são backups, porque no caso de haver danos físicos no datacenter como houve agora, perde-se tudo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2021 às 12:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> E não havia redundância nenhuma noutro serviço externo? Websites com alguma magnitude geralmente deverão ter backups frequentes para um local fora do datacenter, mesmo por causa destas situações, que apesar de improváveis, podem acontecer. Cabe a cada administrador ter planos de contingência para estas situações, se não os tinham, a culpa está do lado deles também.
> 
> Backups dentro do mesmo datacenter quase não são backups, porque no caso de haver danos físicos no datacenter como houve agora, perde-se tudo.



Exactamente, diria que qualquer pessoa que sabe minimamente de informática (e mesmo assim não é preciso perceber), tem a noção que se para considerar uma cópia de dados um backup, este tem de estar geograficamente distanciado do servidor principal. De que serve ter cópias de dados na gaveta da secretária onde eu uso o computador, se o prédio todo arder? Basicamente a lógica é esta...


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2021 às 12:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Backups dentro do mesmo datacenter quase não são backups, porque no caso de haver danos físicos no datacenter como houve agora, perde-se tudo.



Inclusive  backups dos backups fora das instalações principais para prevenir ao máximo a perda de dados...

Eu, por exemplo, guardo informação/dados e back ups dos computadores em dois discos externos em simultâneo... se um falhar  tenho sempre o outro para recuperar a informação.


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 12:30)

Conhece a infra-estrutura de meteociel? 
Têm servidores no sítio da catástrofe e outros no sítio de Roubaix. 
No total 5 servidores (fazer uma simulação de preço para ver)
Para uma estrutura não comercial e voluntária...!


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2021 às 13:51)

Ao abrir o site já aparece qualquer coisa, saida 6z GFSv16 - saída paralela, dá para consultar a saída toda apenas do GFS:






http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?archive=0&mode=0&ech=6

Já nos arquivos aparece isto:

*404 Not Found*
nginx/1.14.2


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2021 às 14:24)

Snifa disse:


> Inclusive  backups dos backups fora das instalações principais para prevenir ao máximo a perda de dados...
> 
> Eu, por exemplo, guardo informação/dados e back ups dos computadores em dois discos externos em simultâneo... se um falhar  tenho sempre o outro para recuperar a informação.



Um amigo de Engenharia Informática que trabalha para o Estado há uns anos em conversa comigo avisou que coisas deste tipo poderiam suceder, pois nas entidades em que trabalha não há backups, pelo que ele lá ia aconselhando a fazer cópias em papel.


----------



## frederico (11 Mar 2021 às 14:30)

Olhando para os modelos tudo aponta para um Março seco com um anticiclone muito estável e extenso em frente à Península que afecta inclusive a latitude das Ilhas britânicas. Esta situação deverá estender-se até ao final do mês, mas lá para depois de dia 20 poderemos ter uma cut-off a afectar o Algarve mas ainda está tudo muito imprevisível. Temos portanto uma sinóptica diferente da sinóptica de 2018 ou de 2020... mas ainda é cedo para falar de Primavera seca pois noutros anos hidrológicos recentes tudo virou entre Abril e Maio e a Primavera acabou por ser chuvosa, caso de 2008 ou de 2016. De qualquer das formas a maioria das Primaveras têm sido chuvosas nos últimos 16 anos pelo que é altamente provável que as coisas mudem (e que voltemos a ter Invernos muito chuvosos com 200 e tal mm em Dezembro no Sul e 400 e tal no Norte).


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 16:24)

https://www.ovh.pt/news/imprensa/cpl1785.incendio-nos-nossos-locais-em-estrasburgo


----------



## RStorm (11 Mar 2021 às 16:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu por acaso encontrei. O que me parece é que não será nada de especial - teremos literalmente a descida de 2 a 3°C na temperatura, no máximo. E possivelmente, tendo em conta a distância temporal, até acredito que nem haja nada mesmo e que ficará tudo em Espanha...


Pois eu ainda não vi nada explícito nos modelos, mas a publicação indicava que seria uma entrada fria seca e que as temperaturas iriam estar cerca de 8 a 12 graus abaixo da média  Acho que é uma previsão bastante exagerada e não acredito muito que venha a acontecer, mas se se concretizar, será uma valente bomba para arrasar as culturas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Mar 2021 às 17:06)

_Na noite de 10 de março de 2021, um incêndio atingiu o datacenter do nosso host OVH em Estrasburgo. Um dos edifícios foi completamente destruído, assim como os servidores lá dentro. A priori, perdemos 4 servidores no incêndio (de 18). O servidor principal do site Météociel que também se encontra em Estrasburgo não foi afectado mas a instalação eléctrica tem de ser refeita, o que poderia demorar até 15 de março em teoria segundo a OVH antes de o servidor poder ser reiniciado. Parece difícil e supérfluo reinstalar todo o conteúdo deste servidor em um novo neste período de tempo. Vamos apenas configurar links para os serviços ainda disponíveis nos outros servidores, entretanto, e trabalhar na substituição dos servidores que queimaram.


Este é o momento mais difícil desde que o Meteociel começou, 18 anos atrás, tivemos algumas falhas e falhas de hardware, mas nunca esperávamos que um data center desaparecesse assim._

Extraído do site Meteociel!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2021 às 17:13)

RStorm disse:


> Pois eu ainda não vi nada explícito nos modelos, mas a publicação indicava que seria uma entrada fria seca e que as temperaturas iriam estar cerca de 8 a 12 graus abaixo da média  Acho que é uma previsão bastante exagerada e não acredito muito que venha a acontecer, mas se se concretizar, será uma valente bomba para arrasar as culturas


A saída das 12z do GFS mostra esse cenário, infelizmente. Tendo em conta que esse tipo de entrada não traz nada de especial a Portugal, só desejo que o anticiclone faça o papel do costume e empurre tudo para Leste porque as suas consequências na agricultura e não só, visto estar tudo a florescer, seriam muito más.


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 17:39)

Meteo France


----------



## Santofsky (13 Mar 2021 às 14:42)

A julgar pelo que os modelos têm vindo a mostrar desde há uns dias para cá, parece que poderemos ter uma sinóptica interessante para o próximo fim de semana (para a agricultura deverá ser tudo menos interessante...), com uma depressão vinda diretamente de nordeste a atingir a península ibérica, originando descidas acentuadas da temperatura, sobretudo as máximas, já a partir da próxima sexta-feira, podendo ser, no geral, na ordem dos 7/8°C (até quinta-feira as máximas prometem estar acima dos 20°C na larga maioria do país). A concretizar-se estas previsões, há quantos anos não tínhamos uma sinóptica destas no nosso território?


----------



## Cesar (13 Mar 2021 às 17:50)

Tudo pode ficar destruido com este frio a concretizar.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 18:26)

Um pouco off-tópico, mas não era suposto as plantas para crescerem guiarem-se mais pela intensidade da luz solar do que pelas temperaturas? É que assim basta uns dias mais quentes em fevereiro/março para crescerem imenso... e morrerem congeladas dias depois


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2021 às 18:31)

O mês de Março em 2020 foi algo idêntico e até mais quente do que este, até esta altura, no ano passado registei 25.3 ºC no dia 9 de Março e no dia 17 de Março, registei uma máxima de 11ºC que foi a máxima mais baixa do ano.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 18:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mês de Março em 2020 foi algo idêntico e até mais quente do que este, até esta altura, no ano passado registei 25.3 ºC no dia 9 de Março e no dia 17 de Março, registei uma máxima de 11ºC que foi a máxima mais baixa do ano.


Aqui na Figueira houve máximas à volta de 8 ºC no fim de março do ano passado


----------



## Norther (13 Mar 2021 às 18:49)

No ano passado em Março nevou aqui, dia 31, tivemos neve no solo acima dos 600m, o bairro mais alto que esta a 700m estava com belo nevão,  perto da minha quinta, e como fez calor em fevereiro e inicio Março as árvores ficaram em flor, veio neve e pouca fruta ouve depois...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2021 às 19:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Um pouco off-tópico, mas não era suposto as plantas para crescerem guiarem-se mais pela intensidade da luz solar do que pelas temperaturas? É que assim basta uns dias mais quentes em fevereiro/março para crescerem imenso... e morrerem congeladas dias depois



Um dos problemas de hoje é termos espécies\variedades pouco ou nada adaptadas às especificidades de muitas zonas climáticas.
Muitas das culturas feitas nos últimos 10-15 anos, foram de variedades que podem ser sujeitas a stress climático por não estarem adaptadas a estas alterações típicas do nosso clima.
É normal isto acontecer, andamos à procura de frutas e variedades novas, por vezes sem saber se o clima de onde são originários é similar ao nosso.

Aqui em casa um dos erros que cometi foi meter uma macieira bravo de esmolfe. Esta é uma variedade típica de zonas de interior, beira alta, mais precisamente. Precisa de frio, precisa de terra mais seca e menor humidade, com floração e frutificação tardias. Aqui em casa nos últimos ano tive florações demasiado cedo, não sem raras vezes o início da frutificação se dar com frio e chuva, acabando por ou ter pouca flor ou poucos a nenhuns frutos.
Já no caso do pé de feijoa, que é originário do sul do Brasil e tem um clima muito similar a esta zona - precisa de geada no inverno e sol\calor no verão,  a adaptação do mesmo cá em casa foi excelente. Muito fruto, boa qualidade. Só tive um ano mau, em que a floração foi fantástica, muito insecto polinizador, e no espaço de 3 dias de muita chuva e tempo fresco (início de julho) nem uma flor vingou.
Creio que os factores principais são termos temperatura adequada e humidade também adequada a cada espécie. Não me parece que o factor  intensidade da luz seja por si  o mais importante no crescimento das plantas.
...

Fugindo do off-topic, temos pela frente dias agradáveis, sendo expectável que também a instabilidade possa regressar no último terço do mês, com o "mergulho" da corrente de jacto para mais perto da península Ibérica. A corrente tem estado bastante alta em latitude nos últimos dias.
O seu isolamento sobre a península, poderá beneficiar as regiões mais a sul do nosso território a partir dessa altura, num movimento retrógrado vindo de NO para SE. Oxalá se concretize, há zonas ainda sequiosas e barragens para compor...


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2021 às 20:26)

6 meses e a aumentar...



> Segundo Jorge Miguel Miranda, a infraestrutura já está "operacional" e "a fornecer dados de forma contínua".





> Em resposta, o ministro do Mar, Ricardo Serrão Santos, admitiu que a instalação do radar da Serra de Santa Bárbara "levou mais tempo do que era devido", mas prometeu "empenho" na instalação dos restantes equipamentos.



*Inaugurado o radar meteorológico da Serra de Santa Bárbara*

Salvo erro, também vão instalar um detetor de descargas elétricas.

...


----------



## Luís Manuel (13 Mar 2021 às 20:36)

Boas,

Não tenho dados concretos mas em Abril de 2018 tivemos alguns dias de temperatura negativas e chuva até ao principio de Junho,
pouca chuca tido caído até á primavera.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mar 2021 às 20:52)

Luís Manuel disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não tenho dados concretos mas em Abril de 2018 tivemos alguns dias de temperatura negativas e chuva até ao principio de Junho,
> pouca chuca tido caído até á primavera.


Os meses de março e abril foram muito chuvosos, o de maio nem por isso. Depois a Maria Leal lançou uma "música" a dizer que vinha aí o verão e primeira semana de junho foi de chuva constante e máximas nos 20 ºC ou abaixo


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2021 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Os meses de março e abril foram muito chuvosos, o de maio nem por isso. *Depois a Maria Leal lançou uma "música" a dizer que vinha aí o verão e primeira semana de junho foi de chuva constante e máximas nos 20 ºC ou abaixo *


----------



## Santofsky (14 Mar 2021 às 11:07)

A primeira década desse junho, não tanto pela chuva mas mais em termos de temperaturas, foi a pior de sempre que já vivi... Uma primeira década muitíssimo abaixo do normal e também uma primeira quinzena muitíssimo abaixo do normal, diziam os mais antigos que "em junho comem-se as cerejas ao lume", foi exatamente o que aconteceu na primeira década desse junho de 2018, mas mesmo os idosos já não tinham memória de tal coisa, o que é certo que as temperaturas verificadas nessa primeira década/quinzena de junho fizeram lembrar junhos da década de 70 (a maior parte dos junhos nessa década foram bastante frios) do século passado. Foi a pior primeira década/quinzena de junho desde que me lembre, nem a primeira década/quinzena de junho do ano seguinte foi tão fria como a do ano anterior, apesar de junho de 2019 ter sido globalmente mais frio do que junho de 2018... A diferença é que em 2018 houve um grande disparo nas temperaturas a partir de meados do mês e assim permaneceu quase até ao fim, com uma ou outra descida pontual, o que fez com que esse junho acabasse com valores próximos dos normais, enquanto que em 2019 esse disparo só foi verificado nos últimos dias do mês, fazendo com que o mês acabasse com valores inferiores aos normais... Junho de 2020 foi quase uma fotocópia tirada a papel químico do de 2018, só que a primeira quinzena, apesar de nalguns dias se terem registado valores inferiores aos normais, foi bem menos fria que a de 2018, nem tem comparação possível... De resto desde 2017 que não há um junho decente ao nível das temperaturas, o último foi precisamente nesse ano


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2021 às 12:23)

Santofsky disse:


> A primeira década desse junho, não tanto pela chuva mas mais em termos de temperaturas, foi a pior de sempre que já vivi... Uma primeira década muitíssimo abaixo do normal e também uma primeira quinzena muitíssimo abaixo do normal, diziam os mais antigos que "em junho comem-se as cerejas ao lume", foi exatamente o que aconteceu na primeira década desse junho de 2018, mas mesmo os idosos já não tinham memória de tal coisa, o que é certo que as temperaturas verificadas nessa primeira década/quinzena de junho fizeram lembrar junhos da década de 70 (a maior parte dos junhos nessa década foram bastante frios) do século passado. Foi a pior primeira década/quinzena de junho desde que me lembre, nem a primeira década/quinzena de junho do ano seguinte foi tão fria como a do ano anterior, apesar de junho de 2019 ter sido globalmente mais frio do que junho de 2018... A diferença é que em 2018 houve um grande disparo nas temperaturas a partir de meados do mês e assim permaneceu quase até ao fim, com uma ou outra descida pontual, o que fez com que esse junho acabasse com valores próximos dos normais, enquanto que em 2019 esse disparo só foi verificado nos últimos dias do mês, fazendo com que o mês acabasse com valores inferiores aos normais... Junho de 2020 foi quase uma fotocópia tirada a papel químico do de 2018, só que a primeira quinzena, apesar de nalguns dias se terem registado valores inferiores aos normais, foi bem menos fria que a de 2018, nem tem comparação possível... De resto desde 2017 que não há um junho decente ao nível das temperaturas, o último foi precisamente nesse ano


Junho de 2017 foi talvez o pior junho dos últimos anos, não só pelos incêndios mortíferos como também pelo começo duma seca que iria durar até fevereiro de 2018. Eu peço desculpa, mas tenho que discordar totalmente... 
Junho de 2019 foi exatamente o oposto - bastante fresco em todo o país, talvez com exceção dos primeiros e dos últimos dias. Junho de 2020 foi um mês ótimo ao nível das temperaturas - tivemos tempo de praia, sol, nevoeiro, tempo ameno e trovoadas, logo não vejo qual o problema...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2021 às 12:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Junho de 2017 foi talvez o pior junho dos últimos anos, não só pelos incêndios mortíferos como também pelo começo duma seca que iria durar até fevereiro de 2018. Eu peço desculpa, mas tenho que discordar totalmente...
> Junho de 2019 foi exatamente o oposto - bastante fresco em todo o país, talvez com exceção dos primeiros e dos últimos dias. Junho de 2020 foi um mês ótimo ao nível das temperaturas - tivemos tempo de praia, sol, nevoeiro, tempo ameno e trovoadas, logo não vejo qual o problema...


Concordo.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Mar 2021 às 14:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Junho de 2017 foi talvez o pior junho dos últimos anos, não só pelos incêndios mortíferos como também pelo começo duma seca que iria durar até fevereiro de 2018. Eu peço desculpa, mas tenho que discordar totalmente...
> Junho de 2019 foi exatamente o oposto - bastante fresco em todo o país, talvez com exceção dos primeiros e dos últimos dias. Junho de 2020 foi um mês ótimo ao nível das temperaturas - tivemos tempo de praia, sol, nevoeiro, tempo ameno e trovoadas, logo não vejo qual o problema...



O incêndio de Pedrogão Grande teve dimensões bastante trágicas (já tinha lido aqui um post do @Davidmpb que entretanto desapareceu) mas ainda hoje é muito estranho a forma como deflagrou e as proporções dantescas que veio a atingir. Acho, na minha opinião, que uma simples trovoada seca não explica tudo... 
Junho de 2017 pode ter sido o pior junho a nível de incêndios - e foi - mas a nível de temperaturas (quando falo em temperaturas falo em dias de praia/piscina, mergulhos na água, passeios à noite, ao lusco-fusco, etc) foi o último grande junho que houve, praticamente do princípio ao fim. Só foi pena a precipitação não ter sido grande coisa - foi muito seco esse junho, apesar de ter havido uma ou outra trovoada... Em 2018 a primeira quinzena foi um desastre, a pior e a mais fria de sempre que já vivi como já tinha referido no meu post anterior, nem no fresco junho de 2019 houve tal coisa, entre 1 e 10 junho as máximas mal passavam dos 20°C em todo o país - nalguns locais do norte houve dias em que nem sequer aos 15°C (!!!) chegavam - só a partir de meados do mês é que começou a aquecer bem, em 2019 tirando os primeiros e os últimos dias do mês (e talvez um ou dois dias no restante período) o mês não foi grande coisa, fresco, com muita nortada e nalguns casos bastante fria, em 2020 até ao dia 20 o mês não estava a ser grande coisa, tirando meia dúzia de dias, só a partir do dia 20 é que começou a aquecer bem. Veremos como será este ano - até lá ainda falta toda a segunda quinzena de março e os meses de abril e maio...


----------



## David sf (14 Mar 2021 às 18:29)

Santofsky disse:


> O incêndio de Pedrogão Grande teve dimensões bastante trágicas (já tinha lido aqui um post do @Davidmpb que entretanto desapareceu) mas ainda hoje é muito estranho a forma como deflagrou e as proporções dantescas que veio a atingir. Acho, na minha opinião, que uma simples trovoada seca não explica tudo...



É consensual que não se iniciou com uma trovoada. O mais provável é que tenha sido o contacto entre linhas de média tensão e as copas das árvores agitadas pelo vento forte desse dia.
Apesar de logo após o incêndio, ainda antes da equipa de investigação do Prof. Xavier Viegas ter lá ido, terem cortado as árvores para não tocarem nos cabos, eu estive no local da ignição no outono passado e estava tudo de novo bastante próximo...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2021 às 18:50)

David sf disse:


> É consensual que não se iniciou com uma trovoada. O mais provável é que tenha sido o contacto entre linhas de média tensão e as copas das árvores agitadas pelo vento forte desse dia.
> Apesar de logo após o incêndio, ainda antes da equipa de investigação do Prof. Xavier Viegas ter lá ido, terem cortado as árvores para não tocarem nos cabos, eu estive no local da ignição no outono passado e estava tudo de novo bastante próximo...


Sim, muito provavelmente o incêndio não foi provocado pela trovoada, porque quando o mesmo se iniciou, não havia descargas elétricas registadas, no entanto, as fortes rajadas de vento associadas às trovoadas, foram determinantes para o alastrar do fogo.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Mar 2021 às 22:30)

David sf disse:


> É consensual que não se iniciou com uma trovoada. O mais provável é que tenha sido o contacto entre linhas de média tensão e as copas das árvores agitadas pelo vento forte desse dia.
> Apesar de logo após o incêndio, ainda antes da equipa de investigação do Prof. Xavier Viegas ter lá ido, terem cortado as árvores para não tocarem nos cabos, eu estive no local da ignição no outono passado e estava tudo de novo bastante próximo...



Segundo o relatório e com estudos nas linhas de alta tensão que foram feitos, terá sido uma sobrecarga nas linhas.

@Santofsky a dimensão do incêndio de Pedrogão explica-se facilmente.
São 2 fenómenos distintos..
Ao contrário do que se pensa houve mais que uma ignição, quando esses 2 fogos se juntaram o incêndio ganhou intensidade.
Isto numa fase precoce do fogo.
Só ao fim da tarde com o colapso da coluna de fumo e consequente downburst, o incêndio ficou o caos que levou às mortes.
A partir desse momento deixou de ser possível combate e quem foi apanhado no meio ficou.
Há mais umas questões técnicas como os Canadair de Seia sem activação e o Kamov a ir combater um incêndio em Loures.


----------



## Santofsky (15 Mar 2021 às 16:04)

Quanto à precipitação, pelo menos a curto prazo, não se vislumbra uma gota de chuva para os próximos tempos em praticamente todo o território. A continuar assim este março de 2021 arrisca-se a ser dos mais secos de sempre. Desta forma não tardará muito e agora que as temperaturas começam a subir... a seca meteorológica estará novamente aí à porta. Depois quero ver as reações do pessoal que em fevereiro já estava farto da chuva... Aqueles que diziam estava a ser "um ano de muita chuva"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2021 às 16:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Quanto à precipitação, pelo menos a curto prazo, não se vislumbra uma gota de chuva para os próximos tempos em praticamente todo o território. A continuar assim este março de 2021 arrisca-se a ser dos mais secos de sempre. Desta forma não tardará muito e agora que as temperaturas começam a subir... a seca meteorológica estará novamente aí à porta. Depois quero ver as reações do pessoal que em fevereiro já estava farto da chuva... Aqueles que diziam estava a ser "um ano de muita chuva"


Não será um dos mais secos de sempre porque algumas zonas do Sul de Portugal têm, neste momento, um acumulado superior à média devido àqueles dias de chuva no início do mês. Quanto ao ano, fogo, ainda estamos em março!


----------



## Santofsky (15 Mar 2021 às 16:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será um dos mais secos de sempre porque algumas zonas do Sul de Portugal têm, neste momento, um acumulado superior à média devido àqueles dias de chuva no início do mês. Quanto ao ano, fogo, ainda estamos em março!



Dizes bem, o sul de Portugal. O problema é que, pelo contrário, o interior norte e centro - e mesmo o litoral - segue com um acumulado muito abaixo da média. Neste momento, no geral, todo o interior norte e centro nem 5 mm tem de acumulado de precipitação neste março. E não está prevista qualquer gota de chuva para os próximos dias... 
Quanto às temperaturas, os próximos dias serão algo quentes para a época para depois no fim de semana voltar a refrescar. Mas para o início da próxima semana a tendência é para as temperaturas voltarem a subir, veremos como os modelos evoluem... O que é certo é que chuva... nem vê-la...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Mar 2021 às 17:55)

Santofsky disse:


> Dizes bem, o sul de Portugal. O problema é que, pelo contrário, o interior norte e centro - e mesmo o litoral - segue com um acumulado muito abaixo da média. Neste momento, no geral, todo o interior norte e centro nem 5 mm tem de acumulado de precipitação neste março. E não está prevista qualquer gota de chuva para os próximos dias...
> Quanto às temperaturas, os próximos dias serão algo quentes para a época para depois no fim de semana voltar a refrescar. Mas para o início da próxima semana a tendência é para as temperaturas voltarem a subir, veremos como os modelos evoluem... O que é certo é que chuva... nem vê-la...



Ao ler este post, fica a sensação que estamos perante um problema. Se Março for seco no litoral/ interior Norte e Centro, qual é mesmo o problema na prática? Os solos estão bem carregados de água, as barragens muito bem abastecidas. Não estou a perceber... no sul, apesar de Março ter já alguma precipitação, é que não faria mal nenhum ir chovendo de vez em quando. Já faz algum tempo fiz um reparo por aqui que por vezes se dá demasiado ênfase à estatística, menos à questão prática da coisa. A estatística por vezes pode ser enganadora e convém interpretá-la no contexto que verdadeiramente interessa. Se quiser, posso "pintar a estatística" da forma como mais me convém!


----------



## Luis Martins (15 Mar 2021 às 22:13)

Quase todo o Portugal está com precipitação acumulada acima do normal ou normal , isto pelo boletim do IPMA de Fevereiro . Apenas partes do Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve é que um pouco abaixo do normal, como tal se em Março nao chover grande espingarda no Norte e Centro nao tem problema nenhum . Em contrapartida o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo apesar de terem tido mais chuva que nos ultimos anos ainda precisam de mais uns bons milimetros para compor a coisa.


*
Precipitação acumulada desde 1 de outubro de 2020 

*
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no presente ano hidrológico 2020/2021, desde 1 de outubro 2020 a 28 de fevereiro de 2021, 600.6 mm, corresponde a 106 % do valor médio 1971-2000.

Em termos espaciais, os valores da quantidade de precipitação acumulada no ano hidrológico 2020/2021 são superiores ao valor normal em grande parte do território, sendo inferiores em alguns locais da região Centro, do Baixo Alentejo e em toda a região do Algarve.

Os valores da quantidade de precipitação acumulada variaram entre 267.9 mm em V. R. Sto António e 1664.5 mm em V. Nova de Cerveira; e os valores da percentagem de precipitação entre 79 % em V. R. Sto António e 165 % em Miranda do Douro (Fig.9).


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2021 às 18:51)

---

 http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php



> UPDATED: March 16, 2021. EVENT POSTPONED. NOAA’s March 17 announcement about major upgrades to the Global Forecast System has been postponed due to severe weather this week across the southern United States. To avoid any potential impact to ongoing forecasting, this upgrade will be made at a future date to be announced when severe weather is no longer an immediate concern. Additional details will be provided to reporters and media partners when a new date is selected.



 https://twitter.com/NOAAComms


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2021 às 16:01)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NOAAComms



22 de Março.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2021 às 17:33)

Bem para quem estava farto de chuva algo me diz que vamos desesperar por ela!
Já suspeitava que Março pudessse ser seco mas não tanto. Pensei que a última semana pudesse trazer algo mas está dificíl!


----------



## Marco pires (19 Mar 2021 às 20:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Bem para quem estava farto de chuva algo me diz que vamos desesperar por ela!
> Já suspeitava que Março pudessse ser seco mas não tanto. Pensei que a última semana pudesse trazer algo mas está dificíl!



desolador, não espero nada de relevante até ao fim do mês, já estava achar sorte a mais.
isto quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia.


----------



## comentador (19 Mar 2021 às 21:39)

Parece que fechou as torneiras de repente!! O nosso clima está assim, passa de 8 a 80 de um dia para o outro. Aqui no Baixo Alentejo os solos continuam com humidade por baixo, mas em cima está formada uma crosta seca e dura provocada pelo Sol e ventos secos dos últimos dias  o que está a provocar nos pontos mais altos já algum stress hídrico na vegetação.


----------



## Santofsky (19 Mar 2021 às 23:56)

Pois é... Os modelos pareciam estar a desenhar uma cut-off para o final do mês... mas a verdade é que já não resta cut-off nenhuma, só resta é tempo seco. Os solos à superfície já se notam que estão completamente ressequidos devido às temperaturas diurnas acima da média e ao vento de leste/nordeste dos últimos dias, apesar de ainda existir humidade nos fundos. A continuar assim e pelo andar da carruagem, em abril teremos novamente a seca meteorológica de volta. E eu já tinha aqui avisado em fevereiro de que bastaria vir um ou dois meses secos para a seca meteorológica regressar novamente, pois a chuva caída durante a segunda metade do outono e em todo o inverno foi apenas uma chuva normalíssima que ocorria noutros anos nessa altura, não foi nada de chuva acima da média nem nada de especial como muita gente andava a apregoar. O problema dessa gente foi de facto o período extremamente chuvoso verificado entre 20 de janeiro e 21 de fevereiro, sendo o período mais chuvoso desde março de 2018, que fez com que esse período de um mês equivalesse a um período de um ano. Esse pessoal já estava farto de tanta chuva, já era chuva a mais. E o problema é que esse pessoal até vai ficar pasmado com o facto dos solos à superfície estarem já ressequidos - ainda vão ter a lata de perguntar como é possível os solos estarem tão ressequidos, uma vez que, segundo eles, "choveu tanto" este ano. Esse pessoal que em fevereiro já andava fartinho da chuva até à ponta dos cabelos... Ainda vão acabar a desesperar pela chuva quando chegar o verão, tal como já foi dito aqui pelo @trovoadas. E as previsões para os próximos dias não são nada animadoras, antes pelo contrário...


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2021 às 01:52)

Luis Martins disse:


> Quase todo o Portugal está com precipitação acumulada acima do normal ou normal , isto pelo boletim do IPMA de Fevereiro . Apenas partes do Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve é que um pouco abaixo do normal, como tal se em Março nao chover grande espingarda no Norte e Centro nao tem problema nenhum . Em contrapartida o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo apesar de terem tido mais chuva que nos ultimos anos ainda precisam de mais uns bons milimetros para compor a coisa.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



O valor para VRSA está errado. Houve falhas nos dados em dias que choveu muito.

A estação de Cacela a 12 kms de distância tem mais de 400 mm. VRSA deve ter acumulado em torno de 350 mm.

Março está perdido, a ver se Abril e Maio ficam pelo menos na média e se o Verão não é quente para a vegetação aguentar.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2021 às 13:06)

alguma perspectiva de quando pode voltar a Chuviscar, pelo menos? É que de repete começa tudo a secar devido à elevada exposição solar e algum vento. Mesmo tendo sido um inverno bastante chuvoso aqui pelo Oeste, nao esperava um Março tão seco. Parece que chuva só em Abril agora?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2021 às 18:28)

jamestorm disse:


> alguma perspectiva de quando pode voltar a Chuviscar, pelo menos? É que de repete começa tudo a secar devido à elevada exposição solar e algum vento. Mesmo tendo sido um inverno bastante chuvoso aqui pelo Oeste, nao esperava um Março tão seco. Parece que chuva só em Abril agora?


Até ao fim deste mês não estou à espera de rigorosamente nada e as previsões para abril também não são nada boas. Se noutros anos o GFS começava a mostrar previsões absurdas para mais de 240 horas, agora nem isso! 
O que vale é que parece que o tempo tem ajudado bastante o país. Vejamos: no primeiro confinamento tivemos bastante instabilidade e chuva, e o mesmo aconteceu neste segundo confinamento, obrigando as pessoas a ficarem em casa. Terá sido a Senhora de Fátima a dar-nos esta ajuda?!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2021 às 20:39)

espero que não seja assim, que venha alguma chuva em Abril..ou pelo menos mais nublado - vamos focar..vai chover em Abril !!!. 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Até ao fim deste mês não estou à espera de rigorosamente nada e as previsões para abril também não são nada boas. Se noutros anos o GFS começava a mostrar previsões absurdas para mais de 240 horas, agora nem isso!
> O que vale é que parece que o tempo tem ajudado bastante o país. Vejamos: no primeiro confinamento tivemos bastante instabilidade e chuva, e o mesmo aconteceu neste segundo confinamento, obrigando as pessoas a ficarem em casa. Terá sido a Senhora de Fátima a dar-nos esta ajuda?!


----------



## Cesar (21 Mar 2021 às 05:35)

Se não chover mais vai ser catastrófico para a floresta a terra já faz pó.


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2021 às 13:50)

jamestorm disse:


> espero que não seja assim, que venha alguma chuva em Abril..ou pelo menos mais nublado - vamos focar..vai chover em Abril !!!.



Exato, além de que previsões para Abril, nesta altura, têm pouca ou nenhuma fiabilidade.


----------



## LMMS (21 Mar 2021 às 14:54)

O Problema maior neste momento é a baixa HR e o vento que sendo muito seco, está a fazer estragos e isso vê-se até pelo numero de incêndios que apareceram, mas segundo as previsões isso vai mudar, a partir de dia 23/03/2021 a HR vai subir e o vento vai baixar, vamos esperar que a chuva regressa mais em Abril.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2021 às 16:07)

O anticiclone migrou há mais de uma semana para oeste da Irlanda, só restos de frentes podem passar por aqui:


----------



## Santofsky (21 Mar 2021 às 19:38)

Cesar disse:


> Se não chover mais vai ser catastrófico para a floresta a terra já faz pó.



Pois é, é esse mesmo o busílis da questão. Havia já pessoal em fevereiro a tentar suicidar-se por causa da "muita chuva"... afinal parece que não choveu assim tanto como esse pessoal apregoava, caso contrário a terra não fazia pó, mesmo com o vento seco de leste/nordeste dos últimos dias... Esse pessoal ainda irá acabar a desesperar pela chuva quando chegar o verão, o que eu duvido - aliás, se calhar ainda terão a lata de perguntar como é possível a terra estar em pó, uma vez que "choveu tanto" este ano!!!


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2021 às 21:57)




----------



## Cesar (22 Mar 2021 às 14:05)

A temperatura a subir gradualmente os próximos dias chuva só mesmo ao décimo dia no Ipma


----------



## Santofsky (22 Mar 2021 às 15:03)

Os modelos voltaram à carga nas últimas runs com a cut-off para o fim do mês. A ver como evoluem as próximas saídas...


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2021 às 20:40)

temperaturas a subir bastante, já acima dos 25ºC em alguns pontos mais a sul...não ha sinais de chuva por enquanto.


----------



## Microburst (23 Mar 2021 às 21:27)

jamestorm disse:


> temperaturas a subir bastante, já acima dos 25ºC em alguns pontos mais a sul...não ha sinais de chuva por enquanto.



Como no início da próxima semana vêm colocar caixilharia nova na minha marquise da frente, que é virada a Norte, para ter uma ideia de como estará o tempo nessa altura recorri a vários sites de meteorologia mais conhecidos, e praticamente todos apontam para a possibilidade de instabilidade a partir de Domingo/Segunda-feira, que poderá durar toda a semana. O IPMA, pelo contrário, aponta para valores de temperatura relativamente elevados para a época com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, e assim sendo fico completamente sem saber o que pensar ou fazer.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2021 às 22:12)

Microburst disse:


> Como no início da próxima semana vêm colocar caixilharia nova na minha marquise da frente, que é virada a Norte, para ter uma ideia de como estará o tempo nessa altura recorri a vários sites de meteorologia mais conhecidos, e praticamente todos apontam para a possibilidade de instabilidade a partir de Domingo/Segunda-feira, que poderá durar toda a semana. O IPMA, pelo contrário, aponta para valores de temperatura relativamente elevados para a época com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, e assim sendo fico completamente sem saber o que pensar ou fazer.



Despacha tudo na segunda-feira, se conseguires. Aquelas probabilidades de 15% a 25% para precipitação a partir de terça-feira referem-se a aguaceiros convectivos locais, ou seja, lotaria. Algures irá chover, mas não está garantido que seja generalizado, longe disso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2021 às 22:23)

Por acaso até está prevista chuva pelo IPMA para a próxima semana, mas cá para mim não vai mas é cair nada, como de costume. Veremos!


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2021 às 11:31)

Existem padrões atmosféricos que tendem a repetir-se, já na Antiguidade clássica se sabia disto, embora agora com as alterações climáticas isto ande mais baralhado, mas com a sinóptica que temos neste momento parece-me que caminhamos provavelmente para uma Primavera  ligeiramente quente em todo o país e algo seca no litoral Norte e Centro, contudo poderá até acabar com precipitação na média ou acima da média no Interior e no Sul se aparecer uma ou outra cut-off.


----------



## Costa (24 Mar 2021 às 11:59)

jamestorm disse:


> temperaturas a subir bastante, já acima dos 25ºC em alguns pontos mais a sul...não ha sinais de chuva por enquanto.



Pontos mais a sul e pontos mais a norte. 

Temperaturas até a chegar aos 27/28ºC em algumas zonas do Norte:

Braga 27ºC
Ponte de Lima 27ºC
Régua 27ºC
Mirandela 28ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Mar 2021 às 12:35)

Eu vejo barragens cheias, temperaturas a subir e um Abril fresco e chuvoso


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2021 às 21:15)

Snifa disse:


> Querem ver que ainda vamos ter condições para neve no início de Abril? Não seria inédito, mas também não é muito frequente, pelo menos o GFS está optimista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se a memória não me falha, apanhei neve na serra da Estrela em abril de 1994. Na Páscoa ou logo a seguir  
Lembro-me que dormi uma noite no autocarro, em Seia, e foi a minha pior noite de sempre tal era o frio que se fazia sentir


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2021 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, apanhei neve na serra da Estrela em abril de 1994. Na Páscoa ou logo a seguir
> Lembro-me que dormi uma noite no autocarro, em Seia, e foi a minha pior noite de sempre tal era o frio que se fazia sentir



Abril 1987 ou 88, não sei exactamente, também apanhei a subir a Estrela, de Seia a Manteigas. Penhas Douradas ficaram lindas.


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2021 às 14:00)

Em Abril ainda é altura de frio neve, pelo menos na serra, qual a admiração. Até  Maio ... a alguns anos que até  cai grandes nevões...


----------



## Thomar (25 Mar 2021 às 15:13)

Norther disse:


> *Em Abril ainda é altura de frio neve, pelo menos na serra, qual a admiração. Até  Maio* ... a alguns anos que até  cai grandes nevões...



É verdade! 
Para já o GFS na sua saída das 6 dá previsão acima dos 800 metros na Páscoa, nas horas de mais frio a cota desce bem, mas falta precipitação.

Exemplos de meteogramas do GFS

*Covilhã:






Guarda:






Bragança:



*


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2021 às 20:19)

2018, fui a pé até a Torre em Abril depois de uma semana de intensos nevões...





No ano passado aqui na Vila do Tortosendo, 31 Março


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2021 às 20:24)

Foi o ultimo grande nevão, não se via rochas nem lagoas, brutal, mas já não é como antigamente, quando era pequeno, na Torre em Agosto ainda haviam mantos de neve, as chamadas geleiras, em zonas mais abrigadas...


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2021 às 20:28)

Para fechar esta memória, Abril 2018 mais acima da Santa, passei perto da estrada para ver os meus amigos do centro limpeza de neve.


----------



## Cesar (25 Mar 2021 às 22:42)

Muito lindas as fotos.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2021 às 23:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Se a memória não me falha, apanhei neve na serra da Estrela em abril de 1994. Na Páscoa ou logo a seguir
> Lembro-me que dormi uma noite no autocarro, em Seia, e foi a minha pior noite de sempre tal era o frio que se fazia sentir



Há cerca de 20-22 anos fui à Serra da estrela por volta do dia 20 de maio. Tinha nevado na semana anterior.
No sentido Lagoa Comprida-Torre parei o carro e lá fui para a neve, 1 km antes da estação de esqui.
Meto os pés naquele manto branco e fiquei enterrado até à cinta.
O pior é que por baixo daquele manto lindo havia muita neve a derreter, fiquei até às canelas totalmente encharcado.
Maio é um mês também interessante, com o senão de os nevões serem raros mas potencialmente intensos. Com temperaturas já mais altas a neve muito húmida é uma realidade.
Também há cerca de 15 anos, no dia 4 de junho, com o sol intenso andei de manga curta a passear no alto da Torre, em cima de uma manto branco de cerca de 5 cm de espessura. Nalguns locais mais abrigados a espessura era bem maior.

----

Em relação aos próximos 15-16 dias, os ensembles do GFS e do ECMWF não dão mais de 40 mm e 30 mm respectivamente, no que toca à precipitação.
Em relação à temperatura,  teremos dias temperados\quentes de sábado a 5ª feira, e a partir de 6ª feira Santa lá teremos uma descida sensível da mesma.
Isto relativo a Paços de Ferreira.
Isto parece uma montanha russa, mas com subidas e descidas relativamente suaves...


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2021 às 09:36)




----------



## Santofsky (26 Mar 2021 às 14:55)

Os modelos nas últimas saídas têm vindo a cortar bastante no frio previsto para a Páscoa. E ainda bem, porque todo aquele frio e com o calor previsto para o fim do mês só iria arrasar tudo o que é culturas agrícolas. Era de estranhar uma descida tão acentuada das temperaturas em pouquíssimos dias, embora de alguma maneira não fosse, de todo, inédito. No que diz respeito à precipitação a história já é outra, os modelos continuam a prever a possibilidade de haver alguma chuva.


----------



## Santofsky (28 Mar 2021 às 15:43)

O dia de hoje está a ser marcado pelas primeiras "temperaturas de verão" do ano, com valores que no caso das regiões do interior norte e centro já não se viam desde outubro. E assim irá continuar a ser nos próximos dias... talvez com algumas trovoadas à mistura  
Ao que tudo indica parece que poderemos ter mais uma semana santa molhada, como aliás acontece praticamente todos os anos, mas desta vez com algum calor e trovoadas, em especial na quinta e sexta-feira 
Veremos as próximas saídas dos modelos!!!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Mar 2021 às 19:40)

A formarem-se altocumulus castellanus e o ECMWF a prever trovoada ao inicio da noite na zona de Aveiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2021 às 19:48)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> A formarem-se altocumulus castellanus e o ECMWF a prever trovoada ao inicio da noite na zona de Aveiro



Onde é que o ECMWF está a prever trovoada? Não encontro tal previsão (não estou a dizer que seja mentira).


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Mar 2021 às 19:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Onde é que o ECMWF está a prever trovoada? Não encontro tal previsão (não estou a dizer que seja mentira).


https://meteologix.com/pt/model-charts/euro/portugal/significant-weather/20210328-1900z.html


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Mar 2021 às 19:55)

E nessa zona estão a prever quase 1200 de CAPE
https://meteologix.com/pt/model-charts/euro/coimbra/mu-cape/20210328-1900z.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2021 às 20:19)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> https://meteologix.com/pt/model-charts/euro/portugal/significant-weather/20210328-1900z.html





Meninodasnuvens disse:


> E nessa zona estão a prever quase 1200 de CAPE
> https://meteologix.com/pt/model-charts/euro/coimbra/mu-cape/20210328-1900z.html



Não vejo nada disso...

Além de que haver CAPE não significa nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2021 às 20:22)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> https://meteologix.com/pt/model-charts/euro/portugal/significant-weather/20210328-1900z.html


A saída foi atualizada entretanto e já não mostra nada de relevante.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 00:50)

> [...]como toda a gente aqui saberá, existe o ditado: "se a Senhora das Candeias chora, o inverno está fora e se a Senhora das Candeias ri, o inverno está por vir". Pois bem, veremos se isso tem acontecido na última década:
> 2 de fevereiro de 2011 - céu limpo => primavera muito chuvosa e instável;
> 2 de fevereiro de 2012 - meio nublado e com alguns chuviscos esporádicos => primavera ligeiramente seca, localmente chuvosa;
> 2 de fevereiro de 2013 - céu pouco nublado e aguaceiros fracos no Litoral Oeste, resultantes da pós-frontal da depressão do dia anterior => março extremamente chuvoso e abril seco;
> ...


Fonte: publicação deste grupo. Será mesmo assim?


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2021 às 09:37)

Parece que há uma violenta tempestade sobre a PI.

O cavado a sul dos Açores vai fazer um 'Leslie' (trajeto).

Do Canadá formar-se-á uma _cut-off_ que trará muita chuva para os Açores


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2021 às 10:08)

Improvável. Mas não seria a primeira vez.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Mar 2021 às 12:29)

Orion disse:


> Parece que há uma violenta tempestade sobre a PI.



Sem dúvida que parece, até os produtos de precipitação de satélites são "enganados".






Muito difícil estimar precipitação com este tipo de produtos, o seu desempenho varia muito consoante as situações. Neste caso, os topos altos das nuvens confundem completamente os produtos, que não conseguem "ver" as camadas de ar seco debaixo delas e que evaporam toda e qualquer gota antes de chegar ao chão.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2021 às 14:46)




----------



## Santofsky (30 Mar 2021 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> O mais intenso de sempre, que me lembre, *foi em Novembro de 1985*, o céu ficou castanho laranja e choveu 50 mm, grande parte em lama.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk



Terá sido por volta dos dias 9-10 de novembro desse ano? É que no dia 8 de novembro de 1985 a estação de Beja registou a máxima mais alta de sempre para um novembro no período 1971-2000, *28,1°C, *pode ter sido aí... Em 1995, também em novembro, no início do mês, creio que houve uma situação parecida, em que Lisboa até registou uma mínima tropical de 21°C, a 1 de novembro de 1995


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 19:10)

Santofsky disse:


> Terá sido por volta dos dias 9-10 de novembro desse ano? É que no dia 8 de novembro de 1985 a estação de Beja registou a máxima mais alta de sempre para um novembro no período 1971-2000, *28,1°C, *pode ter sido aí... Em 1995, também em novembro, no início do mês, creio que houve uma situação parecida, em que Lisboa até registou uma mínima tropical de 21°C, a 1 de novembro de 1995



Vou consultar os meus registos e fotos, depois ponho aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2021 às 19:17)

Santofsky disse:


> Terá sido por volta dos dias 9-10 de novembro desse ano? É que no dia 8 de novembro de 1985 a estação de Beja registou a máxima mais alta de sempre para um novembro no período 1971-2000, *28,1°C, *pode ter sido aí... Em 1995, também em novembro, no início do mês, creio que houve uma situação parecida, em que Lisboa até registou uma mínima tropical de 21°C, a 1 de novembro de 1995


Segundo isto:
https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/11-1985/ws-85790.html
Acho mais provável ter sido por volta do dia 4, é quando há uma quantidade de precipitação acumulada que chega aos 50 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2021 às 23:01)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ticias/textos/Poeiras_Africa_30marco2021.html


----------



## trovoadas (31 Mar 2021 às 09:59)

Mais 10 dias secos por aqui! Chuva amanhã só no interior Norte e Centro e em princípio será pouca coisa.
Curiosamente o GFS vai insistindo em mudança acima das 300h mas como tenho assistido é sempre a adiar...tanto que o tempo passa e simplesmente ela não acontece. Um filme que já muitos conhecemos! 
Após o fim de semana talvez teremos uma perspetiva do que se passará até dia 15...


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2021 às 10:19)

Previsão descritiva do IPMA para amanhã:
*
GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser ocasionalmente
acompanhados de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima no *Alentejo*.

O Porto é uma nação! 

Edit: Amanhã é dia das mentiras... será a mentira do IPMA para 2021?


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 11:11)

Uma depressão em altitude retrógrada. Não se vê com frequência  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=na&band=09&length=24


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2021 às 14:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Mais 10 dias secos por aqui! Chuva amanhã só no interior Norte e Centro e em princípio será pouca coisa.
> Curiosamente o GFS vai insistindo em mudança acima das 300h mas como tenho assistido é sempre a adiar...tanto que o tempo passa e simplesmente ela não acontece. Um filme que já muitos conhecemos!
> Após o fim de semana talvez teremos uma perspetiva do que se passará até dia 15...


Onde é que tu viste isso? Amanhã está prevista chuva para o Algarve, só não será é nas quantidades desejadas...


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 14:38)




----------



## Santofsky (31 Mar 2021 às 14:48)

Não sei porquê, mas o dia de hoje faz claramente lembrar o 15 de outubro de 2017... A diferença é que desta vez não há furacão Ophelia nem incêndios... Mas há imensa poeira!!!


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 15:31)

Santofsky disse:


> Terá sido por volta dos dias 9-10 de novembro desse ano? É que no dia 8 de novembro de 1985 a estação de Beja registou a máxima mais alta de sempre para um novembro no período 1971-2000, *28,1°C, *pode ter sido aí... Em 1995, também em novembro, no início do mês, creio que houve uma situação parecida, em que Lisboa até registou uma mínima tropical de 21°C, a 1 de novembro de 1995





N_Fig disse:


> Segundo isto:
> https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/11-1985/ws-85790.html
> Acho mais provável ter sido por volta do dia 4, é quando há uma quantidade de precipitação acumulada que chega aos 50 mm



Pela minha rústica estação instalada em* Linda-a-Velha* (Concelho de *Oeiras)*, terá sido nos dias 10/11. O acumulado de *58 mm* foi registado das 5.30 do dia 11 até à madrugada de dia 12.
No Anuário Climatológico de Portugal, Volume XXXIX - Ano de 1985 1ªParte - Observações de Superfície - Fascículo A - Continente, a estação de *Lisboa/Geofísico* registou das 9h de dia 11 às 9h de dia 12, *39,2 mm*.
É nesta coincidência de datas que me baseio para localizar mais provavelmente o evento.
Mas nestes Anuários de então, não se encontra referência às invasões de poeiras Saharianas.
Ainda estou à procura de fotos e mantenho uma certa dúvida se terá sido nesta data a tal "poeirada histórica".


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 16:21)

StormRic disse:


> Mas nestes Anuários de então, não se encontra referência às invasões de poeiras Saharianas.
> Ainda estou à procura de fotos e mantenho uma certa dúvida se terá sido nesta data a tal "poeirada histórica".



7-9?






Era da pedra relativamente às imagens de satélite. Só mesmo com fotos.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 19:51)

https://twitter.com/extremetemps


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2021 às 20:01)

Dunas de Mira pelo menos o valor extremo de 1971-00 ultrapassou, passou dos 30 ºC


----------



## jamestorm (31 Mar 2021 às 20:39)

isto parece estar mau para chuva em Abril, vamos ver que este dia 1 nos reserva,espero que sirva para alguma rega ainda que breve, é que todo o Março nem uma pinga.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 00:56)

Para acabar de vez com as "poeiradas" e as anormalidades térmicas, nada melhor do que uma radical entrada de Norte de uma massa de ar polar, directamente do Ártico!


----------



## jamestorm (2 Abr 2021 às 13:11)

Isto está muito mau para chuvas nos próximos tempos, não se vê nada pra Abril nas cartas. Alguém com uma visão diferente das coisas? Espero que Abril não vá na mesma linha de Março.


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2021 às 14:32)

jamestorm disse:


> Isto está muito mau para chuvas nos próximos tempos, não se vê nada pra Abril nas cartas. Alguém com uma visão diferente das coisas? Espero que Abril não vá na mesma linha de Março.


As previsões disponíveis para o médio prazo em Portugal continental, não auguram um bom mês de Abril águas mil.

Por exemplo:
ECM, precipitação total acumulada até dia 12, maior parte da precipitação no dia 10 acima do rio Tejo








GFS, precipitação total acumulada até dia 18, maior parte da precipitação no dia 14,15,16 e 17, a sul do rio Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 16:35)

Aquela descida directa do Ártico era impressionante, mas o "nosso amigo" anticiclone pregou-lhe uma rasteira no último momento e a onda polar estatela-se sobre o Mediterrâneo, deixando-nos numa secura envergonhada...


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Abr 2021 às 18:23)

A secura vai continuar , as previsões para o mês de abril estão horríveis . Bem devem estar  aqueles artistas que diziam que no inverno estava a chover demais , que  muita chuva fazia mal e outras burrices do género . A continuar assim  não deve faltar muito para entrar em seca , pelo menos no litoral .
O AA está poderoso , a derrubar todas as possíveis entradas frias ou depressões . É mau sinal , a última vez que isso aconteceu foi em 2017 , esse " anus horribilis  "


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Abr 2021 às 18:33)

Deverá ser provavelmente uma Primavera seca( digo isto com as devidas reservas, porque nada é certo), Março foi bastante seco, podem sempre ocorrer algumas trovoadas pontuais, mas já se sabe o que isso vale.
De facto, já havia muita gente a queixar-se de " tanta" chuva no inverno, quando, vendo bem as coisas o que choveu foi no geral normal, mas o tuga é mesmo assim, só não se queixa quando está sol e calor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Abr 2021 às 19:09)

Crazyrain disse:


> A secura vai continuar , as previsões para o mês de abril estão horríveis . Bem devem estar  aqueles artistas que diziam que no inverno estava a chover demais , que  muita chuva fazia mal e outras burrices do género . A continuar assim  não deve faltar muito para entrar em seca , pelo menos no litoral .
> O AA está poderoso , a derrubar todas as possíveis entradas frias ou depressões . É mau sinal , *a última vez que isso aconteceu foi em 2017 , esse " anus horribilis*  "


Mas março de 2017 foi até bastante bom ao nível da precipitação e março de 2020 não foi. O problema de 2017 foi um semestre de abril a setembro extremamente quente e seco e um período de outubro a março no qual tivemos um azar do caraças, até porque o Atlântico esteve bastante movimentado nesse outono e facilmente poderíamos ter tido algo semelhante ao outono de 2005 ou 2007, mas ficámos só com o pó. A mudança de sinóptica só ocorreu com a Tempestade Félix a 26 de fevereiro de 2020... um pouco tarde demais! 

Ou seja, as diferenças entre 2017 e 2021 são óbvias, para já, e não vale a pena comparar os dois anos, para já.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Abr 2021 às 19:19)

pois parece vir a ser uma Primavera seca, pelo que vc estão a dizer. A do ano passado foi bastante chuvosa, Abril de 2020 manteve em casa muita gente -  mas, tínhamos tido um Inverno seco e algo quente. Parece que nos últimos anos ou uma coisa ou outra, nunca um ano hídrico mais consistente. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Deverá ser provavelmente uma Primavera seca( digo isto com as devidas reservas, porque nada é certo), Março foi bastante seco, podem sempre ocorrer algumas trovoadas pontuais, mas já se sabe o que isso vale.
> De facto, já havia muita gente a queixar-se de " tanta" chuva no inverno, quando, vendo bem as coisas o que choveu foi no geral normal, mas o tuga é mesmo assim, só não se queixa quando está sol e calor.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Abr 2021 às 20:07)

jamestorm disse:


> pois parece vir a ser uma Primavera seca, pelo que vc estão a dizer. A do ano passado foi bastante chuvosa, Abril de 2020 manteve em casa muita gente -  mas, tínhamos tido um Inverno seco e algo quente. Parece que nos últimos anos ou uma coisa ou outra, nunca um ano hídrico mais consistente.




O problema é que quando o AA pega  forte cá na Península Ibérica  , geralmente não é tempo seco apenas para uma ou duas semanas  , já conhecemos a história . Isso é o que mais me preocupa .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Abr 2021 às 21:36)

Sinceramente não entendo nada disto...
Temos as barragens cheias, tivemos um Março seco, a Primeira metade de Abril será quente e seca, mas como podem quando ainda estamos a 2 Abril dizer que Abril será seco? 
O que garante que os últimos 4 dias do mês não sejam chuvosos e se passe de um mês seco para um mês chuvoso.
Não tem lógica..
É mesmo que não chova qual o stress..


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Abr 2021 às 21:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É mesmo que não chova qual o stress..





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A terra já está muito mais seca do que o que eu pensava pelo menos aqui nesta zona.
> Como o pessoal anda todo feliz da vida com as barragens cheias, até se esqueceram que o Inverno foi seco, embora não tão seco quanto Invernos anteriores.
> A Primavera essa até ver promete ser bem seca..


----------



## jamestorm (2 Abr 2021 às 22:08)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sinceramente não entendo nada disto...
> Temos as barragens cheias, tivemos um Março seco, a Primeira metade de Abril será quente e seca, mas como podem quando ainda estamos a 2 Abril dizer que Abril será seco?
> O que garante que os últimos 4 dias do mês não sejam chuvosos e se passe de um mês seco para um mês chuvoso.
> Não tem lógica..
> É mesmo que não chova qual o stress..


nao sei a que estas acostumado aí em baixo, mas aqui na Região Oeste (Alenquer, Torres Vedras, Óbidos Cadaval, Caldas da Rainha, Bombarral e Alcobaça)  Abril são águas mil...e aqui não ha barragens, quem  tem pomares de pêra e maçã depende de água que  armazena em poços ou ribeiras...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2021 às 01:54)

Sim... e desde quando o quote 1 entra em contradição com o QUOTE 2??
Apenas relato factos, e pelo que vi hoje nas terras da minha mãe.... mais uma semana e tudo ficará seco pelo menos as ervas mais expostas.
Nada altera o que disse.. O inverno foi seco por aqui, as terras estão já algo secas mas as barragens estão cheias.
Até parece que todos os meses têm que ser chuvosos pelas vossas bandas..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2021 às 01:56)

E ai a zona oeste a mim me parece que está muito bem de água, tanto de barragens como de água no solo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Abr 2021 às 12:05)

Boas,
Por aqui o último dia com chuva foi a 7 Março.
Olhando aos modelos vejo tempo seco para os próximos tempos mas os destaques são para as temperaturas que rondarao os 23 a 24 c até dia 7 Abril pelo menos descendo depois para cerca de 20 a 22c de 8 a 10 Abril.
Depois disso alguns modelos colocam a dorsal africana a subir e as temperaturas a aproximarem se dos 30c.
Mas isso ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2021 às 15:31)

Isto está-se a preparar para 2 cenários possíves...ou seca Primaveril com ou outro aguaceiro irrelevante (o que é terrível) ou então cai um carga de água no final de Abril ou lá para Maio o que sendo bom para aguentar a vegetação pelo Verão fora é péssimo para a agricultura a nível de fungos, etc
Vamos ver quais os cenários que vão aparecendo nos modelos na próxima semana sendo que a continuar assim vai ser dificil não ter uma ou outra entrada quente, aliás já tivemos uma...
As barragens no geral não serão problema este Verão mas não podemos viver assim indefinidamente. Há um ano estávamos a começar a sair de uma seca terrível e agora fazendo as contas já estamos a entrar em seca novamente. Ainda agora a vegetação acabou de recuperar ( ainda não a 100%) da seca anterior!


----------



## blade (3 Abr 2021 às 21:27)

todos os anos é o mesmo, sempre insatisfeitos por não terem a chuva exatamente na média


----------



## Santofsky (4 Abr 2021 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> *Depois de um mês de Março excepcionalmente quente no Japão, as cerejeiras em flor desabrocharam na semana passada em Quioto, naquela que foi a floração mais precoce desde que se iniciaram os registos há mais de 1200 anos.*



Penso que o mesmo aconteceu cá em Portugal no célebre março de 1997, esse mês acabou com nada mais nada menos que cerca de 6°C (!!!) de anomalia positiva na média das máximas, uma verdadeira brutalidade


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2021 às 20:15)

Santofsky disse:


> Penso que o mesmo aconteceu cá em Portugal no célebre março de 1997, esse mês acabou com nada mais nada menos que cerca de 6°C (!!!) de anomalia positiva na média das máximas, uma verdadeira brutalidade


O nosso Março de 2021 poderá ter sido dos mais secos de sempre, não?


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 20:58)

jamestorm disse:


> O nosso Março de 2021 poderá ter sido dos mais secos de sempre, não?



Sim a nível geral do Continente. Mas houve anos em que o Março ficou a zero em muitas estações.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Abr 2021 às 21:19)

jamestorm disse:


> O nosso Março de 2021 poderá ter sido dos mais secos de sempre, não?





StormRic disse:


> Sim a nível geral do Continente. Mas houve anos em que o Março ficou a zero em muitas estações.



Março de 2021 estará certamente, na média do continente, entre os 4 mais secos deste século, a par de 2009, 2012 e 2015. A nível histórico (desde 1931) o Março mais seco de sempre foi precisamente o de 1997, com várias estações do continente a zeros incluindo estações do litoral norte como Porto e Viana do Castelo


----------



## Santofsky (4 Abr 2021 às 21:32)

Quanto à primavera em si propriamente dita, se não vier a chover com a maior brevidade possível poderemos estar perante uma das primaveras mais secas da história ou até mesmo a mais seca e consequente início de uma crise meteorológica, com o regresso da seca moderada a todo o território. Para já os modelos indicam possibilidade de chuva para o próximo fim de semana, veremos se não se esfuma...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2021 às 00:40)

A chuva do próximo fim de semana parece que se vai esfumar...têm havido uns "entusiasmos" dos modelos mais ou menos a uma semana de distância que depois rapidamente se desvanecem. O GFS então continua no périplo de chuva acima das 300h. Completamente viciado...
A chover no próximo fim de semana será mesmo no limite. Se falhar entramos numa espiral sem fim à vista...
Isto é só um abre olhos que algo de grave se passa nos movimentos atmosféricos pelas nossas bandas!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2021 às 01:10)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva do próximo fim de semana parece que se vai esfumar...têm havido uns "entusiasmos" dos modelos mais ou menos a uma semana de distância que depois rapidamente se desvanecem. O GFS então continua no périplo de chuva acima das 300h. Completamente viciado...
> A chover no próximo fim de semana será mesmo no limite. Se falhar entramos numa espiral sem fim à vista...
> Isto é só um abre olhos que algo de grave se passa nos movimentos atmosféricos pelas nossas bandas!


Pode ser que se mantenha, mas será algo breve, como tem sido regra.
Acho que basta ver pelo comportamento das cut-offs que a situação atmosférica por cá está a mudar. Para além de serem cada vez mais uma raridade, longe vão os anos em que as mesmas ficavam a SW do continente durante 1 semana ou mais. Agora dão instabilidade 1 ou 2 dias e desaparecem logo.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Abr 2021 às 01:10)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva do próximo fim de semana parece que se vai esfumar...têm havido uns "entusiasmos" dos modelos mais ou menos a uma semana de distância que depois rapidamente se desvanecem. O GFS então continua no périplo de chuva acima das 300h. Completamente viciado...
> A chover no próximo fim de semana será mesmo no limite. Se falhar entramos numa espiral sem fim à vista...
> Isto é só um abre olhos que algo de grave se passa nos movimentos atmosféricos pelas nossas bandas!



Nem mais. E então quando temos aqueles artistas que abominam a chuva de qualquer maneira, esses artistas que em fevereiro só lhes faltou cometer o suicídio por causa da "tanta chuva" quando o que choveu no inverno foi precisamente o normal de outros invernos que já se encontravam longínquos...


----------



## Santofsky (5 Abr 2021 às 01:19)

Cut-offs duradouras é coisa que infelizmente se encontra em vias de extinção... Quem não se lembra da cut-off de junho de 2006, só para citar um exemplo, em que tivemos dias de instabilidade a fio, com trovoadas a qualquer hora do dia, fosse de madrugada, manhã, à tarde, à noite? Infelizmente eventos desses são cada vez mais uma raridade, pois o monstro do anticiclone, cada vez mais potente, manda tudo para bem longe. E a tendência não será para melhorar, infelizmente, antes pelo contrário.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Abr 2021 às 11:40)

Bom parece que desta vez ganhou o GFS que não indicava calor, e agora quer o ecm quer o gem seguiu as pisadas com temperaturas perfeitamente normais para a época!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2021 às 13:31)

Santofsky disse:


> Março de 2021 estará certamente, na média do continente, entre os 4 mais secos deste século, a par de 2009, 2012 e 2015. A nível histórico (desde 1931) o Março mais seco de sempre foi precisamente o de 1997, com várias estações do continente a zeros incluindo estações do litoral norte como Porto e Viana do Castelo


Curiosamente esse ano de 1997 foi de cheias historias a Sul, era miúdo e lembo-me muito bem de ver na Televisão. Penso que chegaram a morrer pessoas nesses temporais. O ano seguinte de 1998 foi também um ano estranho, talvez o primeiro anunciado como quente acima do normal.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Abr 2021 às 13:34)

Continuamos à espera do ''Abril aguas mil''...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2021 às 13:52)

Albifriorento disse:


> Continuamos à espera do ''Abril aguas mil''...


 Era bom era... Mas não esquecer que esse ditado está meio "subvertido"!  O que os populares diziam inicialmente era: "Em Abril, as águas valem por mil!", pois a chuva era preciosa nesta altura, para várias culturas agrícolas. 
Veremos se este Abril teremos "águas mil"... ou se teremos "águas a valer por mil"!


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2021 às 14:09)

Acertando (o que é improvável), tempo severo é uma questão de tempo.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2021 às 14:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Era bom era... Mas não esquecer que esse ditado está meio "subvertido"!  O que os populares diziam inicialmente era: "Em Abril, as águas valem por mil!", pois a chuva era preciosa nesta altura, para várias culturas agrícolas.
> Veremos se este Abril teremos "águas mil"... ou se teremos "águas a valer por mil"!


depende da zona do país, aqui por Alenquer sempre se disse isso e sempre choveu bem em Abril (menos certeiro na ultima década).


----------



## Santofsky (5 Abr 2021 às 14:40)

jamestorm disse:


> Curiosamente esse ano de 1997 foi de cheias historias a Sul, era miúdo e lembo-me muito bem de ver na Televisão. Penso que chegaram a morrer pessoas nesses temporais. O ano seguinte de 1998 foi também um ano estranho, talvez o primeiro anunciado como quente acima do normal.



Esse ano de 1997 foi em Portugal o mais quente de sempre, começou logo em janeiro nos primeiros dias com grandes nevões um pouco por todo o país mas com maior incidência no interior norte e centro, tendo nevado a cotas baixíssimas. Seguiram-se um fevereiro extremamente quente e um dos mais secos de sempre, depois um março brutalmente quente e o mais seco de sempre, e um abril também ele excecionalmente quente, a primavera de 1997 foi a mais quente de sempre. Depois veio um período entre abril e outubro com trovoadas bem severas nalguns locais, o verão desse ano, ao contrário de outros verões mais recentes, foi recheado desses fenómenos. Seguiu-se então o célebre outono, que não foi nada simpático (em termos de bom tempo) com o nosso país. Nos meses de outubro, novembro e dezembro, sobretudo os dois primeiros, todo o país mas principalmente o sul foram assolados por temporais que causaram rastos de destruição. O pico desses temporais deu-se no dia 5 de novembro, com uma ciclogénese explosiva a varrer literalmente o Alentejo, em que Beja registou em poucas horas um acumulado superior a 100 mm, sendo ainda hoje o recorde da estação, tendo provocado a morte a 11 pessoas na sequência de cheias e destruição de habitações provocada pelo temporal. Em Badajoz foi ainda pior: 140 mm em poucas horas e 21 mortos. Se há anos em que a pasmaceira predomina, esse 1997 foi pródigo em acontecimentos.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

Continuamos à espera de chuva...entretanto a erva começa a secar principalmente no litoral e locais mais expostos. Por sorte as temperaturas não tem subido muito e a Hr subiu na última semana. Já começam a existir problemas nas culturas de sequeiro e sorte dos locais onde choveu qualquer coisa a semana passada.
As barragens, essas, vão começar a descer inevitalmente!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2021 às 18:24)

Obrigado por relembrar esse ano de 1997, não tinha a noção que tinha sido assim - tão pródigo em fenómenos, eu basicamente só me lembro desses meses de chuva e das televisões passarem os temporais. Já agora, acho que o outono de 1998 foi seco, ou o verão muito quente. ? Pq se falou muito do ano de 1998 ter sido quente, e penso que foi quando se começou a falar de efeito estufa e aquecimento global de uma forma mais generalizada.



Santofsky disse:


> Esse ano de 1997 foi em Portugal o mais quente de sempre, começou logo em janeiro nos primeiros dias com grandes nevões um pouco por todo o país mas com maior incidência no interior norte e centro, tendo nevado a cotas baixíssimas. Seguiram-se um fevereiro extremamente quente e um dos mais secos de sempre, depois um março brutalmente quente e o mais seco de sempre, e um abril também ele excecionalmente quente, a primavera de 1997 foi a mais quente de sempre. Depois veio um período entre abril e outubro com trovoadas bem severas nalguns locais, o verão desse ano, ao contrário de outros verões mais recentes, foi recheado desses fenómenos. Seguiu-se então o célebre outono, que não foi nada simpático (em termos de bom tempo) com o nosso país. Nos meses de outubro, novembro e dezembro, sobretudo os dois primeiros, todo o país mas principalmente o sul foram assolados por temporais que causaram rastos de destruição. O pico desses temporais deu-se no dia 5 de novembro, com uma ciclogénese explosiva a varrer literalmente o Alentejo, em que Beja registou em poucas horas um acumulado superior a 100 mm, sendo ainda hoje o recorde da estação, tendo provocado a morte a 11 pessoas na sequência de cheias e destruição de habitações provocada pelo temporal. Em Badajoz foi ainda pior: 140 mm em poucas horas e 21 mortos. Se há anos em que a pasmaceira predomina, esse 1997 foi pródigo em acontecimentos.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Abr 2021 às 18:43)

Sim, 1998 foi o "primeiro" ano anormalmente quente, isto claro face aos anos 80 e 70.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2021 às 19:28)

A nível mundial não sei, mas em Portugal o ano de 1998, embora quente, foi bem mais "ameno" que o extremamente quente ano de 1997, que aliás ainda hoje é o ano mais quente de sempre em Portugal, 1997 foi cerca de 0,8 ºC mais quente que 1998, nem há comparação


----------



## Santofsky (5 Abr 2021 às 20:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Obrigado por relembrar esse ano de 1997, não tinha a noção que tinha sido assim - tão pródigo em fenómenos, eu basicamente só me lembro desses meses de chuva e das televisões passarem os temporais. Já agora, acho que o outono de 1998 foi seco, ou o verão muito quente. ? Pq se falou muito do ano de 1998 ter sido quente, e penso que foi quando se começou a falar de efeito estufa e aquecimento global de uma forma mais generalizada.



As duas coisas. Um verão bastante quente (verão de 1998 teve na média uma anomalia positiva de 1°C) e um outono bastante seco, em que apenas o setembro foi chuvoso (na segunda metade desse mês houve trovoadas que duraram mais de uma semana de forma quase ininterrupta, hoje em dia são só dois dias e desaparecem), outubro e novembro foram extremamente secos. Quanto ao ano propriamente dito, 1998 teve uma anomalia positiva de 0,6°C, não foi nem de perto nem de longe o ano mais quente em Portugal, foi sim a nível mundial. 1997 continua a ser de facto o ano mais quente, com uma anomalia positiva de 1,4°C



N_Fig disse:


> A nível mundial não sei, mas em Portugal o ano de 1998, embora quente, foi bem mais "ameno" que o extremamente quente ano de 1997, que aliás ainda hoje é o ano mais quente de sempre em Portugal, 1997 foi cerca de 0,8 ºC mais quente que 1998, nem há comparação





Iceberg disse:


> Sim, 1998 foi o "primeiro" ano anormalmente quente, isto claro face aos anos 80 e 70.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk



1998 foi o ano mais quente a nível mundial (antes de todos estes anos recentes), em Portugal esse ano foi "ameno", 1995 e 1997 são os dois anos mais quentes do século XX (1996 foi inclusivamente mais quente do que 1998) e dois dos três anos mais quentes da história (o outro foi 2017)


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2021 às 20:48)

Santofsky disse:


> 1996 foi inclusivamente mais quente do que 1998


Segundo as minhas contas (baseadas nos dados que o IPMA disponibilizou o ano passado), 1998 foi mais quente que 1996, 15,67 ºC vs 15,67 ºC. Onde se podem encontrar dados a nível mundial, já agora?


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2021 às 21:23)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde se podem encontrar dados a nível mundial, já agora?



http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/gwp/gwp.html

https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/

https://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/

http://seasonal.meteo.fr/content/suivi-clim-cartes-ERA5

https://climatereanalyzer.org/reanalysis/monthly_tseries/ & https://climatereanalyzer.org/reanalysis/monthly_maps/

https://crudata.uea.ac.uk/cru/data/temperature/#graphs

https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/r...4E577CFB82847B5140B4373B5.live11041?nn=519122 (Europa)

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cag/

Institutos diferentes, resultados às vezes ligeiramente diferentes.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Abr 2021 às 21:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo as minhas contas (baseadas nos dados que o IPMA disponibilizou o ano passado), 1998 foi mais quente que 1996, 15,67 ºC vs 15,67 ºC. Onde se podem encontrar dados a nível mundial, já agora?



No boletim climatológico de 2019, 1996 aparece como o 5° ano mais quente desde 1931 (atrás de 1997, 2017, 1995 e 1989) enquanto que 1998 aparece "apenas" como o 10° ano mais quente
Quanto aos dados a nível mundial, acho que os poderás encontrar no site da WMO, penso eu


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2021 às 21:41)

Santofsky disse:


> No boletim climatológico de 2019, 1996 aparece como o 5° ano mais quente desde 1931 (atrás de 1997, 2017, 1995 e 1989) enquanto que 1998 aparece "apenas" como o 10° ano mais quente
> Quanto aos dados a nível mundial, acho que os poderás encontrar no site da WMO, penso eu


Realmente está, embora eu também já me tenha apercebido que esses dados nem sempre são coerentes de relatório para relatório. Pelas minhas contas, 1998 é "só" o 20º mais quente, e 1996 o 26º mais quente, é mesmo uma diferença muito grande em relação ao que o IPMA tem nos relatórios...


----------



## jfo (5 Abr 2021 às 22:22)

Isto até parece ironia. Enquanto que em muitos países da Europa estão a queixar-se de um inverno anormalmente frio, nós por cá queixamo-nos de um inverno seco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2021 às 22:24)

Eu sinceramente nasci no final dos anos 90 do século passado, logo não consigo dizer nada sobre o tempo que fez nesses anos (as minhas memórias da altura são muito fracas). Talvez o primeiro ano em que realmente consigo lembrar-me de alguma coisa foi 2001, mas mesmo assim tudo muito revolto...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2021 às 22:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu sinceramente nasci no final dos anos 90 do século passado, logo não consigo dizer nada sobre o tempo que fez nesses anos (as minhas memórias da altura são muito fracas). Talvez o primeiro ano em que realmente consigo lembrar-me de alguma coisa foi 2001, mas mesmo assim tudo muito revolto...


Pois, é como eu, tenho uma vaga ideia de se falar das cheias de 2001 e de muito granizo acho que no outono de 2003, depois lembro-me bem dos verões repetidamente muito quentes. A primeira memória concreta que tenho é de quando nevou em 2006


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2021 às 22:36)

Eu lembro-me do Junho de 98 ser quente e ter temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC em Ourique na semana do São João, depois o resto do Verão foi mais soft e sem grandes calores, mas posso estar equivocado. 

Quanto a memórias, Outubro de 1989, Dezembro de 1989, Dezembro de 1992, Novembro de 1997. 

Lembro-me de ir ao Alte no 1º de Maio e cair uma bela trovoada, mas também lembro-me de ir e estar um calor do caraças e isto antes de 2000, ou ir ao motocrosse na Cortelha e estar calor, chuva não me lembro. 

Sempre tive noção que os Maios são quase sempre mais quentes do que o Junho em si, embora exista alguns anos que isso não aconteça, para além das trovoadas que desciam pelo Caldeirão e chegavam ao litoral, mas isso não acontecia todos os anos.


----------



## Marco pires (6 Abr 2021 às 13:49)

Eu nascido a meio dos anos 70, tenho memórias bem diferentes de como eram as coisas em finais desses mesmos anos e durante os anos 80.
Como era tudo tão diferente, a todos os níveis


----------



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2021 às 14:32)

Marco pires disse:


> Eu nascido a meio dos anos 70, tenho memórias bem diferentes de como eram as coisas em finais desses mesmos anos e durante os anos 80.
> Como era tudo tão diferente, a todos os níveis


Estamos no mesmo barco, amigo Totalmente de acordo. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 14:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Realmente está, embora eu também já me tenha apercebido que esses dados nem sempre são coerentes de relatório para relatório. Pelas minhas contas, 1998 é "só" o 20º mais quente, e 1996 o 26º mais quente, é mesmo uma diferença muito grande em relação ao que o IPMA tem nos relatórios...



Realmente o IPMA por vezes apresenta grandes discrepâncias nos relatórios à medida que os anos passam. Por exemplo no boletim climatológico de junho de 2006, saído na altura, eles diziam que a média das máximas foi inferior ao normal em parte do território, em especial no Algarve. E agora nestes junhos mais recentes dizem afinal que o junho de 2006 teve uma temperatura média de 2°C superior ao normal. Afinal em que é que ficamos?
O mesmo acontece para o outono de 2010, em que eles diziam que esse outono tinha tido uma temperatura média de 0,4°C inferior ao normal, sendo portanto o último outono abaixo da média até ao momento. Mas nestes boletins mais recentes dizem afinal que o outono de 2010 teve uma anomalia positiva de 2°C em relação à média, classificando-o como "quente" e relegando para o outono de 2008 o estatuto de último outono frio. Afinal em que é que ficamos?
E mais incoerências devem de haver nos relatórios...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2021 às 15:14)

Santofsky disse:


> Realmente o IPMA por vezes apresenta grandes discrepâncias nos relatórios à medida que os anos passam. Por exemplo no boletim climatológico de junho de 2006, saído na altura, eles diziam que a média das máximas foi inferior ao normal em parte do território, em especial no Algarve. E agora nestes junhos mais recentes dizem afinal que o junho de 2006 teve uma temperatura média de 2°C superior ao normal. Afinal em que é que ficamos?
> O mesmo acontece para o outono de 2010, em que eles diziam que esse outono tinha tido uma temperatura média de 0,4°C inferior ao normal, sendo portanto o último outono abaixo da média até ao momento. Mas nestes boletins mais recentes dizem afinal que o outono de 2010 teve uma anomalia positiva de 2°C em relação à média, classificando-o como "quente" e relegando para o outono de 2008 o estatuto de último outono frio. Afinal em que é que ficamos?
> E mais incoerências devem de haver nos relatórios...


Essa de junho de 2006 é hilariante, acho que devem ter usado a normal de julho ou assim por engano  Aliás, eles começam por dizer (corretamente) que a temperatura esteve acima da média, mas depois mostram aqueles mapas todos malucos...
Essa do outono de 2010 (posso-te garantir que foi fresquito, que deste eu lembro-me!) nunca reparei, mas discrepâncias dessas são infelizmente comuns, se fores veres em gráficos os anos de 2001 e 2002 aparecem com temperatura abaixo ou acima da média consoante o boletim... Só me lembro de uma vez o IPMA ter corrigido o erro, quando publicou o boletim de 2012 e tinha uma ligeira anomalia positiva, e depois corrigiram para uma ligeira anomalia negativa


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2021 às 15:58)

Bem presente na minha memória, por ter vivido directamente a experiência, a tragédia de Novembro de 1967 e a avaliação muito por baixo dos 500 mortos. Apenas 16 anos depois, a destruição nas enxurradas de Novembro de 1983, fez reavivar o receio de nova tragédia de proporções catastróficas. Mas antes, as tempestades de 1977, 1978 e 1979 culminando numa das maiores cheias do Tejo que até levaram à interrupção do abastecimento de água a Lisboa, marcaram um dos triénios mais chuvosos na memória. É a partir dos anos 80 que a mudança climática reflectida por exemplo na secura do Março começou a fazer-se notar.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2021 às 16:02)

Santofsky disse:


> Por exemplo no boletim climatológico de junho de 2006, saído na altura, eles diziam que a média das máximas foi inferior ao normal em parte do território, em especial no Algarve. E agora nestes junhos mais recentes dizem afinal que o junho de 2006 teve uma temperatura média de 2°C superior ao normal. Afinal em que é que ficamos?



Pode ser devido a considerarem novo período de Normais ou um período histórico mais alargado.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 16:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa de junho de 2006 é hilariante, acho que devem ter usado a normal de julho ou assim por engano  Aliás, eles começam por dizer (corretamente) que a temperatura esteve acima da média, mas depois mostram aqueles mapas todos malucos...
> Essa do outono de 2010 (posso-te garantir que foi fresquito, que deste eu lembro-me!) nunca reparei, mas discrepâncias dessas são infelizmente comuns, se fores veres em gráficos os anos de 2001 e 2002 aparecem com temperatura abaixo ou acima da média consoante o boletim... Só me lembro de uma vez o IPMA ter corrigido o erro, quando publicou o boletim de 2012 e tinha uma ligeira anomalia positiva, e depois corrigiram para uma ligeira anomalia negativa



De facto hilariante esse boletim de junho de 2006. Começam por dizer que as temperaturas foram superiores aos valores médios, que o número de dias com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 25°C e 30°C foram *muito superiores *aos valores médios... E depois metem esses mapas hilariantes com anomalias negativas, especialmente das máximas  Em vez de usarem as normais de junho devem sim é ter usado as normais de julho ou agosto , só assim se justifica... Em grande parte do Alentejo a média das máximas de junho de 2006 ultrapassou os 30°C e no nordeste transmontano a média das máximas andou à volta dos 28°C como se pode ver nos mapas, e eles meteram todas aquelas anomalias negativas 
O outono de 2010 foi de facto fresco, bastante influenciado pelo mês de novembro que teve uma anomalia negativa superior a 1°C, no final de novembro de 2010 houve inclusivamente máximas e mínimas baixíssimas para a época e queda de neve acima dos 400 metros no interior norte e centro, recordo-me de, na altura, ter havido pessoas a dizerem que não se lembravam de terem visto nevar tão cedo no ano a essas cotas , o outubro foi também ele fresquito nomeadamente nas mínimas, nas máximas foi normal. Apenas o setembro foi quente. Mas se consultares o boletim climatológico do ressequido outono de 2017 existe um gráfico com as temperaturas desde 1931 e o outono de 2010 aparece com uma anomalia positiva entre 1°C e 2°C e existe também uma frase que diz que* "os últimos 9 outonos registaram sempre temperaturas médias do ar superiores ao valor normal"*, ou seja englobavam também o outono de 2010 e remetendo para o outono de 2008 o estatuto de último outono frio quando na verdade foi o penúltimo


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 16:42)

StormRic disse:


> Pode ser devido a considerarem novo período de Normais ou um período histórico mais alargado.



Mas com certeza que houve erros de transcrição nos mapas das anomalias. Isto porque em grande parte do Alentejo a média das máximas de junho de 2006 ultrapassou os 30°C e no nordeste transmontano a média das máximas andou à volta dos 28°C como se pode ver nos mapas (no Alentejo as normais de junho rondam os 29°C e no nordeste transmontano rondam os 25/26°C). Eles em vez de terem usado as normais de junho devem ter usado as normais de julho ou agosto, só assim se justificam todas aquelas "anomalias negativas"



StormRic disse:


> Bem presente na minha memória, por ter vivido directamente a experiência, a tragédia de Novembro de 1967 e a avaliação muito por baixo dos 500 mortos. Apenas 16 anos depois, a destruição nas enxurradas de Novembro de 1983, fez reavivar o receio de nova tragédia de proporções catastróficas. Mas antes, as tempestades de 1977, 1978 e 1979 culminando numa das maiores cheias do Tejo que até levaram à interrupção do abastecimento de água a Lisboa, marcaram um dos triénios mais chuvosos na memória. É a partir dos anos 80 que a mudança climática reflectida por exemplo na secura do Março começou a fazer-se notar.



A julgar por todas essas memórias longínquas mas nítidas, especialmente essas referentes às cheias de 1967, então o Sr. Ricardo já é um veterano daqui do fórum


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2021 às 17:59)

Santofsky disse:


> Enquanto Portugal está a "escaldar" com temperaturas de 25°C, cidades como Paris, por exemplo, vão batendo o dente com frio, chuva, neve e temperaturas negativas. E Paris "só" está, em linha reta, uns 700 km a norte da península ibérica, a mesma distância que separa, por exemplo, o Montesinho (Bragança) do Algarve. Por outras palavras, Portugal de uma ponta à outra, de norte a sul. Incrível mesmo


Novamente, esta vaga de frio não vai chegar a atingir Portugal, e ainda bem. Contudo, as temperaturas vão descer uns quantos graus a partir de quinta-feira, não por causa da vaga de frio em si mas sim porque se aproximará uma cut-off vinda de oeste que não só irá empurrar o frio ainda mais para leste como também irá trazer a prestigiada chuva (ainda que não seja nas quantidades desejadas). Veremos!


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 19:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Novamente, esta vaga de frio não vai chegar a atingir Portugal, e ainda bem. Contudo, as temperaturas vão descer uns quantos graus a partir de quinta-feira, não por causa da vaga de frio em si mas sim porque se aproximará uma cut-off vinda de oeste que não só irá empurrar o frio ainda mais para leste como também irá trazer a prestigiada chuva (ainda que não seja nas quantidades desejadas). Veremos!



Se a vaga de frio nos atingisse só iria arrasar tudo o que é agricultura, e ainda para mais depois destes dias de calor. Quanto às temperaturas elas poderão descer ao longo do fim de semana, não só pela aproximação da cut-off vinda do Atlântico, como também a mesma poderá arrastar consigo um pequeno fluxo de ar polar marítimo, fazendo descer ainda mais um pouco as temperaturas. E parece que a próxima semana os modelos estarão a cozinhar uma nova cut-off vinda de oeste, trazendo consigo mais chuva, para além das temperaturas se manterem em valores normais para a época. Isto para quem há uns dias atrás colocava a dorsal africana em cima de nós e temperaturas novamente próximas dos 30°C. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 21:23)

StormRic disse:


> Bem presente na minha memória, por ter vivido directamente a experiência, a tragédia de Novembro de 1967 e a avaliação muito por baixo dos 500 mortos. Apenas 16 anos depois, a destruição nas enxurradas de Novembro de 1983, fez reavivar o receio de nova tragédia de proporções catastróficas. Mas antes, as tempestades de 1977, 1978 e 1979 culminando numa das maiores cheias do Tejo que até levaram à interrupção do abastecimento de água a Lisboa, marcaram um dos triénios mais chuvosos na memória. É a partir dos anos 80 que a mudança climática reflectida por exemplo na secura do Março começou a fazer-se notar.



O final dos anos 70, mais concretamente o triénio 1977-79, foi um período extremamente chuvoso, culminando em cheias graves nos principais rios do país. Os três invernos desse período conseguiram ser ainda mais chuvosos do que o mítico 2000-2001, segundo o IPMA. O problema foi que, se o final dos anos 70 foi extremamente chuvoso, já o início dos anos 80, mais concretamente o período 1980-83, foi muito seco, com duas secas graves em 1980/81 e 1982/83 abrangendo todo o território, sendo a região sul do país a mais afetada como é hábito.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2021 às 01:17)

O ano de 1998 marcou Portugal pela EXPO 98 e muitos trabalhos da escola nesse ano andaram à volta do ambiente, dos Oceanos, da protecção do planeta e extinção das espécies. Talvez seja o ano em que se começa a falar destes assuntos de forma mais relevante. Por mim lembro-me  bem das duas vezes que visitei o recinto da exposição, durante o Verão, esteve sempre bastante quente e a luz vibrante que vinha do Tejo e os edifícios brancos reforçavam essa sensação de trópicos. Um dos anos mais marcantes da minha adolescência.  Mas só no ano de 2001 comecei a me interessar verdadeiramente pelo tempo, lembro-me bem de um inicio de Outono bem frio em 2001 que continuou até ao Natal. Uma pequena lagoa de  extracção de areias aqui perto chegou a congelar em Dezembro. 2003 teve um inverno muito ameno, tendo chegado bem tarde - o frio chegou já quase só em Março, se bem me lembro.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Abr 2021 às 03:07)

jamestorm disse:


> O ano de 1998 marcou Portugal pela EXPO 98 e muitos trabalhos da escola nesse ano andaram à volta do ambiente, dos Oceanos, da protecção do planeta e extinção das espécies. Talvez seja o ano em que se começa a falar destes assuntos de forma mais relevante. Por mim lembro-me  bem das duas vezes que visitei o recinto da exposição, durante o Verão, esteve sempre bastante quente e a luz vibrante que vinha do Tejo e os edifícios brancos reforçavam essa sensação de trópicos. Um dos anos mais marcantes da minha adolescência.  Mas só no ano de 2001 comecei a me interessar verdadeiramente pelo tempo, lembro-me bem de um inicio de Outono bem frio em 2001 que continuou até ao Natal. Uma pequena lagoa de  extracção de areias aqui perto chegou a congelar em Dezembro. 2003 teve um inverno muito ameno, tendo chegado bem tarde - o frio chegou já quase só em Março, se bem me lembro.


O período em que a expo esteve a funcionar não foi nada de especial em termos de calor, e o inverno de 2003 teve uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal se for o de 2002/03, se for o de 2003/04 foi realmente quentito e depois março de 2004 foi frio
(Não leves estas correções a peito, a memória meteorológica é tramada e eu só "sei" isto tudo porque estou a ver dados do IPMA )


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2021 às 10:16)

A chuva prevista praticamente se esfumou no sul ! É um cenário de seca que está sobre a mesa!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2021 às 10:49)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva prevista praticamente se esfumou no sul ! É um cenário de seca que está sobre a mesa!


A chuva ainda não se esfumou totalmente no Sul porque ainda estão previstos 8 mm para Tavira no sábado, e 23 mm até dia 17, por exemplo. Ainda assim isto é no modelo europeu, porque outros modelos estão muito piores neste aspeto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Abr 2021 às 10:50)

trovoadas disse:


> A chuva prevista praticamente se esfumou no sul ! É um cenário de seca que está sobre a mesa!



Na verdade está tudo mais ou menos igual, com incidências de aguaceiros e trovoadas nos dias 9, 10, 14, 15 e 16 mas com maior incidência nas regiões do interior.
Portanto nada de seca...
E as barragens continuam sem descer...


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2021 às 17:16)

N_Fig disse:


> O período em que a expo esteve a funcionar não foi nada de especial em termos de calor, e o inverno de 2003 teve uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal se for o de 2002/03, se for o de 2003/04 foi realmente quentito e depois março de 2004 foi frio
> (Não leves estas correções a peito, a memória meteorológica é tramada e eu só "sei" isto tudo porque estou a ver dados do IPMA )



pois isso é verdade, facilmente se misturam as coisas com o emocional a vir ao de cima. Tinha mesmo a ideia de uma Expo muito quente..


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2021 às 17:43)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na verdade está tudo mais ou menos igual, com incidências de aguaceiros e trovoadas nos dias 9, 10, 14, 15 e 16 mas com maior incidência nas regiões do interior.
> Portanto nada de seca...
> E as barragens continuam sem descer...


O previsto parece-me pouco expressivo e muito pontual no que ao sul diz respeito. Já fez um mês sem precipitação por estas bandas. Obviamente que com os terrenos saturados no ínicio de Março deu aqui uma margem de manobra que já se esgotou ou se está a esgotar. Gostava eu que o depósito do meu carro não descesse quando ando por aí às voltas...


----------



## Santofsky (7 Abr 2021 às 18:07)

jamestorm disse:


> O ano de 1998 marcou Portugal pela EXPO 98 e muitos trabalhos da escola nesse ano andaram à volta do ambiente, dos Oceanos, da protecção do planeta e extinção das espécies. Talvez seja o ano em que se começa a falar destes assuntos de forma mais relevante. Por mim lembro-me  bem das duas vezes que visitei o recinto da exposição, durante o Verão, esteve sempre bastante quente e a luz vibrante que vinha do Tejo e os edifícios brancos reforçavam essa sensação de trópicos. Um dos anos mais marcantes da minha adolescência.  Mas só no ano de 2001 comecei a me interessar verdadeiramente pelo tempo, lembro-me bem de um inicio de Outono bem frio em 2001 que continuou até ao Natal. Uma pequena lagoa de  extracção de areias aqui perto chegou a congelar em Dezembro. 2003 teve um inverno muito ameno, tendo chegado bem tarde - o frio chegou já quase só em Março, se bem me lembro.





N_Fig disse:


> O período em que a expo esteve a funcionar não foi nada de especial em termos de calor, e o inverno de 2003 teve uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal se for o de 2002/03, se for o de 2003/04 foi realmente quentito e depois março de 2004 foi frio
> (Não leves estas correções a peito, a memória meteorológica é tramada e eu só "sei" isto tudo porque estou a ver dados do IPMA )





jamestorm disse:


> pois isso é verdade, facilmente se misturam as coisas com o emocional a vir ao de cima. Tinha mesmo a ideia de uma Expo muito quente..



Por acaso agosto de 1998 foi bastante quente, quase 2°C de anomalia positiva, o que contribuiu para um verão quente de 1998. Junho e julho foram normais.
Quanto ao outono de 2001, setembro e outubro foram normais, o novembro é que esteve abaixo da média, mais de 1°C de anomalia negativa. O dezembro foi ainda pior: mais de 2°C de anomalia negativa.
O inverno de 2002/03 foi ligeiramente abaixo da média (dezembro quente, janeiro normal e fevereiro muito frio), houve queda de neve a cotas baixas nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro de 2003 e uma onda de frio nesse mesmo janeiro; o inverno de 2003/04 esse foi ligeiramente acima da média, com os três meses a apresentarem ligeiras anomalias positivas. O frio "a sério" apareceu no final de fevereiro de 2004, prolongando-se pelos primeiros dias de março


----------



## jamestorm (7 Abr 2021 às 20:41)

É provável que eu esteja a confundir com o inverno de 2004, sim. Lembro-me perfeitamente do inverno nunca  mais chegar e depois ja perto de Março tivemos geadas fortes...deve ter sido 2004 então e não 2003. 



N_Fig disse:


> O período em que a expo esteve a funcionar não foi nada de especial em termos de calor, e o inverno de 2003 teve uma temperatura ligeiramente abaixo do normal se for o de 2002/03, se for o de 2003/04 foi realmente quentito e depois março de 2004 foi frio
> (Não leves estas correções a peito, a memória meteorológica é tramada e eu só "sei" isto tudo porque estou a ver dados do IPMA )



pois isso é verdade, facilmente se misturam as coisas com o emocional a vir ao de cima. Tinha mesmo a ideia de uma Expo muito quente..


Santofsky disse:


> Por acaso agosto de 1998 foi bastante quente, quase 2°C de anomalia positiva, o que contribuiu para um verão quente de 1998. Junho e julho foram normais.
> Quanto ao outono de 2001, setembro e outubro foram normais, o novembro é que esteve abaixo da média, mais de 1°C de anomalia negativa. O dezembro foi ainda pior: mais de 2°C de anomalia negativa.
> O inverno de 2002/03 foi ligeiramente abaixo da média (dezembro quente, janeiro normal e fevereiro muito frio), houve queda de neve a cotas baixas nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro de 2003 e uma onda de frio nesse mesmo janeiro; o inverno de 2003/04 esse foi ligeiramente acima da média, com os três meses a apresentarem ligeiras anomalias positivas. O frio "a sério" apareceu no final de fevereiro de 2004, prolongando-se pelos primeiros dias de março


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

É isto que está ao largo da costa que vai chegar pela próxima madrugada e manhã. Norte e Centro.

Imagem do satélite Suomi às 13h46:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 19:39)

Prognósticos de "_landfall_" e estado de conservação daqueles "monstros" quando chegarem à costa ocidental?


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Abr 2021 às 19:59)

Santofsky disse:


> Por acaso agosto de 1998 foi bastante quente, quase 2°C de anomalia positiva, o que contribuiu para um verão quente de 1998. Junho e julho foram normais.
> Quanto ao outono de 2001, setembro e outubro foram normais, o novembro é que esteve abaixo da média, mais de 1°C de anomalia negativa. O dezembro foi ainda pior: mais de 2°C de anomalia negativa.
> O inverno de 2002/03 foi ligeiramente abaixo da média (dezembro quente, janeiro normal e fevereiro muito frio), houve queda de neve a cotas baixas nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro de 2003 e uma onda de frio nesse mesmo janeiro; o inverno de 2003/04 esse foi ligeiramente acima da média, com os três meses a apresentarem ligeiras anomalias positivas. O frio "a sério" apareceu no final de fevereiro de 2004, prolongando-se pelos primeiros dias de março


Houve uma siberiana em 2003 se não me engano. O recorde absoluto do IPMA aqui em Cb foi obtido nessa siberiana, -4,8ºC. Eu recordo-me de ir na rua por volta das 8 da noite, um vendaval terrivel e de passar pelo termómetro da farmácia e este marcar -1,5ºC (não sei porque mudaram o termómetro, o velho marcava meios graus o actual é só inteiros), o windchill era terrível, não se podia andar na rua, o recorde foi obtido nessa noite, tenho quase a certeza que foi em 2003.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2021 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Prognósticos de "_landfall_" e estado de conservação daqueles "monstros" quando chegarem à costa ocidental?


O eco maior da imagem de radar, a manter a trajetória atual, deve tocar terra algures entre o Porto e Aveiro. Caso que se conserve até lá, claro.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2021 às 21:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Outras notícias falam que o que as matou foi um relâmpago, mas deve ser iliteracia meteorológica, certo? Não morriam todas com o susto apanhado pelo flash...
> 
> De uma forma ou de outra, são sempre de lamentar estas situações; pelos pobres dos animais e também pelo proprietário



Infelizmente a iliteracia meteorológica é o normal.


----------



## TxMxR (10 Abr 2021 às 19:47)

Snifa disse:


> Um pequeno vídeo, a chuva era muito grossa e durou bastante tempo, pelas ruas começou logo a escorrer água em grande quantidade, neste momento ainda chove com gotas grossas, mas muito menos intenso.
> 
> Está fresco, 9.2ºc actuais.



Vídeo do POV do felino, fantástica a tua dedição à foto de perfil


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2021 às 22:29)




----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 22:58)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Abr 2021 às 23:29)

Santofsky disse:


> A julgar pelo que os modelos têm vindo a mostrar desde há uns dias para cá, parece que poderemos ter uma sinóptica interessante para o próximo fim de semana (para a agricultura deverá ser tudo menos interessante...), com uma depressão vinda diretamente de nordeste a atingir a península ibérica, originando descidas acentuadas da temperatura, sobretudo as máximas, já a partir da próxima sexta-feira, podendo ser, no geral, na ordem dos 7/8°C (até quinta-feira as máximas prometem estar acima dos 20°C na larga maioria do país). A concretizar-se estas previsões, há quantos anos não tínhamos uma sinóptica destas no nosso território?


A memória por vez atraiçoa, mas já lá vão mais de 20 anos que caiu um nevão digno de registo na serra do Açor , isto em Abril.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Abr 2021 às 00:22)

Orion disse:


>



Virando o mapa ao contrário já fica correcto!


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Abr 2021 às 20:52)

E pronto o ECM já tirou a bela rega para o próximo fim de semana


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2021 às 21:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto o ECM já tirou a bela rega para o próximo fim de semana


Não, não tirou. O ensemble continua razoável, veremos se assim continua...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Abr 2021 às 22:27)

Tb o Ecm entre quinta a sábado desta semana dava cerca de 10 a 15 mm aqui para Faro e choveu quase zero.
Agora temos mais uma situação idêntica. MAS novamente é uma situação que privilegia claramente as regiões do interior.
Mas o mês será claramente marcado por alguma instabilidade...É temperaturas bem amenas!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Abr 2021 às 12:15)

Bom dia..
Para quarta a sexta ou sábado teremos uma situação de instabilidade em especial nas regiões centro e sul.
A localização dos aguaceiros e das trovoadas ainda é incerto, com o Ecm apostando no vale do Tejo e Setúbal e zonas central do Alentejo e Algarve.
Tal como no evento anterior algumas regiões podem ter migalhas e outras podem ter 50 mm


----------



## trovoadas (12 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

Admitindo que faltam, no geral do Algarve, uns 80 a 100mm para a média, ainda tem de chover algo para, pelo menos, termos um ano mediano. Para já estes eventos de instabilidade e trovoadas são perfeitamente normais. Faltaram ou faltam outro tipo de eventos pelo caminho. Metendo a janela de oportunidade até 30 de Maio ainda temos alguma hipótese...
Para o próximo evento estou um bocado céptico...talvez o interior Algarvio, Caldeirão em particular acumule alguma coisa...


----------



## Santofsky (12 Abr 2021 às 14:59)

Albifriorento disse:


> Houve uma siberiana em 2003 se não me engano. O recorde absoluto do IPMA aqui em Cb foi obtido nessa siberiana, -4,8ºC. Eu recordo-me de ir na rua por volta das 8 da noite, um vendaval terrivel e de passar pelo termómetro da farmácia e este marcar -1,5ºC (não sei porque mudaram o termómetro, o velho marcava meios graus o actual é só inteiros), o windchill era terrível, não se podia andar na rua, o recorde foi obtido nessa noite, tenho quase a certeza que foi em 2003.



Se foi em 2003 pode ter sido em janeiro (entre os dias 10 e 16) ou em fevereiro (em meados do mês), se foi em 2004 pode ter sido na última década de fevereiro ou nos primeiros dias de março. Em ambos os casos houve siberiana... 



Serra do Açor disse:


> A memória por vez atraiçoa, mas já lá vão mais de 20 anos que caiu um nevão digno de registo na serra do Açor , isto em Abril.
> 
> Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk



Terá sido na última década de abril de 1995? É que nessa altura a ISO zero andou a pairar em grande parte do território e houve inclusivamente geadas fortes para a época do ano, com prejuízos brutais na agricultura, e queda de neve acima dos... 600 metros, isto no final de abril! E ainda por cima depois de dias e dias consecutivos com máximas a rondar os 30°C, numa sinóptica que já vinha desde a última década de março... imagino os prejuízos causados por essa mudança brusca de padrão


----------



## Santofsky (12 Abr 2021 às 15:32)

Albifriorento disse:


> Houve uma siberiana em 2003 se não me engano. O recorde absoluto do IPMA aqui em Cb foi obtido nessa siberiana, -4,8ºC. Eu recordo-me de ir na rua por volta das 8 da noite, um vendaval terrivel e de passar pelo termómetro da farmácia e este marcar -1,5ºC (não sei porque mudaram o termómetro, o velho marcava meios graus o actual é só inteiros), o windchill era terrível, não se podia andar na rua, o recorde foi obtido nessa noite, tenho quase a certeza que foi em 2003.



Já investiguei... Foi no dia 1 de março de 2005 que esse recorde mínimo absoluto de -4,8°C foi obtido, isto em Castelo Branco. Nessa altura houve talvez a siberiana mais potente que conheci até agora, nem a siberiana do início deste ano foi tão potente como a que houve em 2005, foi igualmente entre a última década de fevereiro e os primeiros dias de março tal como no ano anterior... Houve inclusivamente o congelamento de grandes rios nalguns trajetos (até em Lisboa a água congelou nessa noite), por isso dá para ter a ideia da brioleira que foi


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Abr 2021 às 16:48)

Eu tinha ideia que tinha sido em 2003, mas a minha já não é o que foi, mea culpa.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2021 às 21:40)

6 meses de espera e não só é preciso lupa para se ver refletividades sobre as ilhas como há que torcer que eventos mais relevantes não ocorram a certa altura...


----------



## Santofsky (12 Abr 2021 às 23:31)

Alguém saberá dizer o que se passa com os modelos, em especial o ECMWF? É que andam tão instáveis, mas tão instáveis que nem sequer "sabem" as temperaturas máximas previstas para daqui a 24/48 horas!!! Por exemplo, Vila Real tinha uma para amanhã uma máxima prevista de 20°C e agora na última atualização já só prevê... 13°C (7°C a menos de uma atualização para a outra) e para quarta tinha uma máxima prevista de 16°C e agora na última atualização já prevê... 21°C (5°C a mais de uma atualização para a outra). Se for preciso na próxima atualização a máxima de amanhã voltará bruscamente a subir e a quarta voltará bruscamente a descer 
Esta instabilidade nos modelos em termos de temperaturas é normal a tão pouco tempo de distância?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Abr 2021 às 23:40)

Nesta altura do ano é normal, trata se um altura do ano que nem é carne nem é peixe, muitos dias de precipitação mas sempre em pouca quantidade.
Daí o provérbio.. ABRIL ÁGUAS MIL
já maio tanto pode ser mês de verão como mês de Inverno.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 03:11)

Santofsky disse:


> Alguém saberá dizer o que se passa com os modelos, em especial o ECMWF? É que andam tão instáveis, mas tão instáveis que nem sequer "sabem" as temperaturas máximas previstas para daqui a 24/48 horas!!! Por exemplo, Vila Real tinha uma para amanhã uma máxima prevista de 20°C e agora na última atualização já só prevê... 13°C (7°C a menos de uma atualização para a outra) e para quarta tinha uma máxima prevista de 16°C e agora na última atualização já prevê... 21°C (5°C a mais de uma atualização para a outra). Se for preciso na próxima atualização a máxima de amanhã voltará bruscamente a subir e a quarta voltará bruscamente a descer
> Esta instabilidade nos modelos em termos de temperaturas é normal a tão pouco tempo de distância?



Tem faltado uma boa porção das observações aerológicas  de altitude proporcionadas pelos voos comerciais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 10:04)

Santofsky disse:


> Esta instabilidade nos modelos em termos de temperaturas é normal a tão pouco tempo de distância?


Ainda que nesta altura do ano haja muita instabilidade nos modelos, não é, de todo, normal. A quarta/terceira vaga de COVID na Europa levou grande parte dos países europeus a decretar o confinamento e a cancelar voos, como é o caso de Itália, Bélgica, França, República Checa, Hungria, Países Baixos ou Estónia, só para nomear uns quantos... Ora, o que dá a entender é que os voos comerciais são fulcrais para a previsão meteorológica e quando há uma diminuição clara dos voos, os modelos começam a falhar muito mais vezes e a curtas distâncias de certo evento. 

Ainda assim, penso que neste momento a coisa está melhor do que em abril do ano passado, até porque, apesar dos confinamentos, a aviação em Portugal foi retomada nas últimas semanas devido ao desconfinamento. Ainda assim, não é suficiente... Lembro-me de que, em abril do ano passado, muitas vezes os modelos falhavam num evento a horas de distância, tanto que por vezes a minha previsão era até mais por intuição através da análise de imagens de satélite do que vendo modelos e depois logo se via o que acontecia!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 10:19)

Sobre a sinóptica atual, temos uma frente a entrar em Portugal Continental vinda de sudoeste neste preciso momento, que está a deixar acumulados um pouco por todo o Norte e Centro hoje. Contudo, o que mais me interessa é aquela "mancha" a formar-se a sudoeste da Madeira e que, se o deslocamento atual continuar, deverá atingir o Algarve amanhã ao final do dia, passando ligeiramente a sul da Madeira:


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2021 às 10:46)

Santofsky disse:


> É que andam tão instáveis, mas tão instáveis



Instáveis não é o termo mais apropriado. Falha relevante do modelo, sim.













"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ora, o que dá a entender é que os voos comerciais são fulcrais para a previsão meteorológica



De longe, os mais importantes são os satélites. Os voos ajudam bastante, contudo.

De resto, dificilmente deixarão de haver diferenças entre os modelos:






Mesmo a sapiente malta do NWS, que usa uma mistela de modelos para tentar melhorar as previsões, também erra significativamente.


----------



## Santofsky (13 Abr 2021 às 10:57)

StormRic disse:


> Tem faltado uma boa porção das observações aerológicas  de altitude proporcionadas pelos voos comerciais.





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda que nesta altura do ano haja muita instabilidade nos modelos, não é, de todo, normal. A quarta/terceira vaga de COVID na Europa levou grande parte dos países europeus a decretar o confinamento e a cancelar voos, como é o caso de Itália, Bélgica, França, República Checa, Hungria, Países Baixos ou Estónia, só para nomear uns quantos... Ora, o que dá a entender é que os voos comerciais são fulcrais para a previsão meteorológica e quando há uma diminuição clara dos voos, os modelos começam a falhar muito mais vezes e a curtas distâncias de certo evento.
> 
> Ainda assim, penso que neste momento a coisa está melhor do que em abril do ano passado, até porque, apesar dos confinamentos, a aviação em Portugal foi retomada nas últimas semanas devido ao desconfinamento. Ainda assim, não é suficiente... Lembro-me de que, em abril do ano passado, muitas vezes os modelos falhavam num evento a horas de distância, tanto que por vezes a minha previsão era até mais por intuição através da análise de imagens de satélite do que vendo modelos e depois logo se via o que acontecia!



Pois, em princípio será a essa a razão para a discrepância tão grande de temperaturas de umas atualizações para as outras... O mesmo se aplica à precipitação, pois hoje nem sequer estava prevista chuva de jeito... E no entanto já choveu bem em vários pontos do país, nomeadamente a norte do Tejo - algo que até a mim me deixou surpreendido...


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2021 às 20:33)

Não parece que vá acontecer mas fica o registo.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2021 às 09:31)

Orion disse:


> Não parece que vá acontecer mas fica o registo.



1 ou 2 dias para mais certezas?






GFS a destoar, como é habitual


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2021 às 20:27)

Orion disse:


> 1 ou 2 dias para mais certezas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








A ~100h continua a haver alguma incerteza para os Açores.

A 144h é mais ou menos Europa vs América do Norte. O _ensemble_ do GFS em muitas ocasiões não tem grande dispersão e assim, como atualmente há, a previsão operacional pode não ser grande coisa. Esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2021 às 22:00)

https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...itascatambb=Off&initascatambc=Off&initsst=Off / http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=se2 / https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.htm...lor&contents=himawari&lang=en&interval=middle

Mais uma besta recorde (165 nós em Abril, JTWC). Melhores imagens dentro de pouco tempo dado o amanhecer.



> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 165 KT, GUSTS 200 KT





> THE INITIAL INTENSITY OF 165KTS IS BASED ON A CONSENSUS OF MULTIPLE AGENCY DVORAK FINAL-T ESTIMATES RANGING FROM T7.5 TO T8.0 (155-170KTS) PGTW, KNES, RJTD, RCTP; AND THE OBJECTIVE ESTIMATES OF T8.0/170KTS (ADT) AND 164KTS (SATCON), ALL REFLECTING THE EXTREMELY INTENSE SYSTEM.



Hiper-tufão?


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2021 às 22:20)

Orion disse:


> https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...itascatambb=Off&initascatambc=Off&initsst=Off / http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=se2 / https://www.jma.go.jp/bosai/map.htm...lor&contents=himawari&lang=en&interval=middle
> 
> Mais uma besta recorde (165 nós em Abril, JTWC). Melhores imagens dentro de pouco tempo dado o amanhecer.



Quanto mais perfeita a geometria, maior a intensidade.
Há 17 horas atrás, visto pelo Suomi, já tinha este aspecto:

04:20 utc, resol. 1 Km





E 17 minutos depois, o Aqua via-o assim:

04:37 utc, resol. 250 m


----------



## Santofsky (17 Abr 2021 às 23:52)

O ECMWF continua a insistir na tal cut-off de 990 hPa ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa lá para a próxima sexta-feira... Veremos como evoluem as próximas saídas... Porque a confirmar-se estaremos perante a presença de uma depressão muito cavada e que poderá fazer estragos... Muita atenção às próximas saídas...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2021 às 00:20)

Santofsky disse:


> O ECMWF continua a insistir na tal cut-off de 990 hPa ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa lá para a próxima sexta-feira... Veremos como evoluem as próximas saídas... Porque a confirmar-se estaremos perante a presença de uma depressão muito cavada e que poderá fazer estragos... Muita atenção às próximas saídas...



"Sexta-feira" ?


----------



## boneli (18 Abr 2021 às 11:55)

StormRic disse:


> "Sexta-feira" ?



Pelo que percebi segundo os modelos será na noite de quinta para sexta...mas ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Abr 2021 às 15:21)

boneli disse:


> Pelo que percebi segundo os modelos será na noite de quinta para sexta...mas ainda falta muito tempo!



O ECM e o GEM já preveem  uma superfície frontal jeitosa para quarta feira o GFS só prevê chuva mais significativa na quinta / sexta. Mas acredito mais na previsão do ECM  que no GFS.


----------



## boneli (18 Abr 2021 às 15:45)

António josé Sales disse:


> O ECM e o GEM já preveem  uma superfície frontal jeitosa para quarta feira o GFS só prevê chuva mais significativa na quinta / sexta. Mas acredito mais na previsão do ECM  que no GFS.



Sim é isso....abraço.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2021 às 17:53)

Neste momento, enquanto que o GFS mete toda a precipitação a norte do Tejo (e retirou quase toda a sul), o ECMWF mantém a precipitação generalizada para todo o país, seja na saída operacional como no ensemble. Eu cá para mim acho que é o ECMWF que vai acertar novamente, já que, neste tipo de eventos, costuma ser o mais estável ao nível de acumulados. Veremos!


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2021 às 09:50)

Imagens de satélite pouco habituais para o final da semana.


----------



## Cesar (20 Abr 2021 às 13:48)

Será que vai voltar a neve à Torre como aparece nas previsões a 10 dias!


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2021 às 18:35)

Orion disse:


> Imagens de satélite pouco habituais para o final da semana.



Lá longe, a perturbação:






Parece-me um enquadramento adequado para o que se avizinha. Depois é só mudar as variáveis tendo em conta a preferência  https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...itascatambb=Off&initascatambc=Off&initsst=Off


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2021 às 19:34)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=ssa&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2021 às 12:40)

bela treta, já não basta o norte ter sempre a chuva toda, agora com a previsão para o centro a chuva vai parar toda a norte na mesma....


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2021 às 14:10)

Temos de esperar e desesperar para ver o que aí vem...agora já só é para Segunda no que ao sul diz respeito. É sempre a adiar!

E ninguém fala na seca terrível que se vai abatendo pelo sul principalmente no Algarve. É normalíssimo deixar de chover no início de Março e com a "grande" estação seca mesmo aí à porta!

Vou manter as espectativas baixas para o próximo evento...estou a ver a depressão a morrer na praia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Abr 2021 às 16:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Temos de esperar e desesperar para ver o que aí vem...agora já só é para Segunda no que ao sul diz respeito. É sempre a adiar!
> 
> E ninguém fala na seca terrível que se vai abatendo pelo sul principalmente no Algarve. É normalíssimo deixar de chover no início de Março e com a "grande" estação seca mesmo aí à porta!
> 
> Vou manter as espectativas baixas para o próximo evento...estou a ver a depressão a morrer na praia.



Não compreendo estas tuas afirmações, os modelos indicam muita chuva sobretudo para dia 25 e 26 com cerca de 50mm acumulados e com trovoadas. Para além de vento moderado a forte se sul.
Se chover o previsto todo o sul terá precipitação acima da média no sul.
As vezes não vos entendo!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Abr 2021 às 01:22)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não compreendo estas tuas afirmações, os modelos indicam muita chuva sobretudo para dia 25 e 26 com cerca de 50mm acumulados e com trovoadas. Para além de vento moderado a forte se sul.
> Se chover o previsto todo o sul terá precipitação acima da média no sul.
> As vezes não vos entendo!


Vamos ver...é ainda muito cedo para traçar um cenário ainda por cima tratando-se de uma cut-off.
Eu também não entendo o teu optimismo...tens criticado o pessimismo de muitos interpondo cenários que tem estado longe de serem concretizados. Se calhar tens tido só azar mas lembro- te que a 2/3 dias os modelos até não tem falhado muito, ao contrario de semalmente. Vão vendo grandes cenários que depois vão corrijindo/retirando. Neste caso ainda faltam cerca de 4 dias...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Abr 2021 às 08:43)

Começo a pensar se a estação do IPMA da Figueira não estará com problemas ao nível do pluviómetro. A chuvada que caiu ontem, com estragos em alguns lugares da cidade e arredores, montes de trovoada e ecos laranja no radar durante pelo menos 20 minutos, e só acumula 2 mm? Eu sei que a estação está a alguns km de onde vivo, mas mesmo assim a diferença parece-me muito grande, e não é a primeira vez que sinto que houve uma grande chuvada (e por mais que 5/10 minutos) e a estação acumula 1/2 mm, ou nem isso...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Abr 2021 às 14:59)

https://opalhetasnafoz.blogspot.com...BMR6P9j8wtah42IYYBZj-lL5cvoCXZcmKqq_YuA0Zli7I
Para complementar o que disse, e alguns destes lugares referidos como tendo tido estragos nem são na cidade, são noutros lugares do concelho, o que só ajuda à ideia que isto não foi um evento isolado na minha rua e que o acumulado da estação não faz sentido


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2021 às 21:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Começo a pensar se a estação do IPMA da Figueira não estará com problemas ao nível do pluviómetro. A chuvada que caiu ontem, com estragos em alguns lugares da cidade e arredores, montes de trovoada e ecos laranja no radar durante pelo menos 20 minutos, e só acumula 2 mm? Eu sei que a estação está a alguns km de onde vivo, mas mesmo assim a diferença parece-me muito grande, e não é a primeira vez que sinto que houve uma grande chuvada (e por mais que 5/10 minutos) e a estação acumula 1/2 mm, ou nem isso...



É perfeitamente possível que o pluviómetro precise de limpeza/manutenção. E não só esse, as EMA's de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras), Gago Coutinho (Lisboa) e Setúbal ficaram a zero durante o dia de ontem, o que me custa muito a crer, especialmente Lisboa e Torres Vedras.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2021 às 22:55)

Pois bem, se antes o ECMWF era claramente o modelo mais generoso, nas últimas saídas os outros modelos parece que convergiram com o ECMWF e prevêem bastante precipitação para o Sul neste evento. Ainda bem!


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2021 às 10:28)

Núcleos secundários, mais pequenos, são visíveis.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Abr 2021 às 11:22)

Vamos a ver aquilo que teremos pela frente, mas pelo menos para aqui o dia que prevejo mais precipitação ou que existem mais hipoteses de precipitação será no dia 26 Abril.
Até lá os aguaceiros e trovoadas parecem ser bastantes dispersos e erráticos.
O previsto para aqui segundo os modelos ronda os 35 mm!


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2021 às 17:13)

Desculpem o off-topic, mas devo confessar que tenho estranhado muito a ausência do @ALBIMETEO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2021 às 19:14)

RStorm disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, mas devo confessar que tenho estranhado muito a ausência do @ALBIMETEO


Boa tarde.ainda estou vivo,houve uma situação na minha vida,e mudei de casa,não tenho a estação montada,mas brevemente vamos ter dados e vou voltar novamente há rotina normal por aqui ,e por aqui muito negro  para a zona da raia,agora estou com outras vistas diferentes .


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Abr 2021 às 20:08)

O GFS diz que chove, o IPMA também a verdade é que ela não cai.

Céu nublado, foi uma constante ao longo do dia e a minha auriol marca 17.4ºC.


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2021 às 21:15)

Pouca nebulosidade em altitude. Ainda assim...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Abr 2021 às 23:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Vamos a ver aquilo que teremos pela frente, mas pelo menos para aqui o dia que prevejo mais precipitação ou que existem mais hipoteses de precipitação será no dia 26 Abril.
> Até lá os aguaceiros e trovoadas parecem ser bastantes dispersos e erráticos.
> O previsto para aqui segundo os modelos ronda os 35 mm!


Já te estas a alinhar mais comigo
No início da semana o cenário era mais animador e tem vindo a se esbater. Ainda assim finalmente teremos uma rega mas não me parece que serão grandes quantidades ou >30mm.
Entretanto vão aparecendo cenários futuros de continuação da instabilidade que já sabemos como funcionam.
Para amanhã e Domingo poderei fazer a vida quase normal que a chuva não incomodará muito...e dá-me jeito


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 05:08)

de certeza que não há para aí uns avisozinhos a fazer, por parte do IPMA? É que por aqui (Póvoa e Santa Iria), por exemplo, já caíram _apenas_ uns *18 mm* em cerca de uma hora...


----------



## TxMxR (24 Abr 2021 às 09:43)

StormRic disse:


> de certeza que não há para aí uns avisozinhos a fazer, por parte do IPMA?



Meteram, pouco depois do teu post, para agitação marítima mas como de costume, tarde, a más horas e um bocadinho ao lado. Temos que mandar uma carta à AEMET e fazer uma petição para juntar uns trocos a ver se eles começam a emitir avisos para Portugal, geralmente fazem-no correctamente e, frequentemente, com 3 dias de avanço. E apesar do país com o triplo do tamanho (edit: afinal é 5 vezes maior, my bad) conseguem fazê-lo com o dobro da especificidade. Raramente há lá avisos para um distrito inteiro se só vai cair granizo numa cidade (por exemplo).


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2021 às 14:25)

Desilusão?


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2021 às 18:04)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boa tarde.ainda estou vivo,houve uma situação na minha vida,e mudei de casa,não tenho a estação montada,mas brevemente vamos ter dados e vou voltar novamente há rotina normal por aqui ,e por aqui muito negro  para a zona da raia,agora estou com outras vistas diferentes .


Fico feliz por estar tudo bem consigo amigo  É só que estranhei a sua ausência prolongada, visto que você é das poucas pessoas que vão dando vida ao seguimento do Interior. 
Boa sorte nessa nova etapa da sua vida e tudo de bom para si e para os seus, abraço


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2021 às 19:10)

Leitura recomendada  https://climate.copernicus.eu/new-decade-reference-period-change-climate-data











Bem diferente do ano passado  https://climate.copernicus.eu/surface-air-temperature-april-2020


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 22:39)

Desta vez não há volta a dar e não peço desculpa a ninguém: foi um tremendo *fiasco* a previsão do IPMA para hoje nas regiões a sul, especialmente Algarve. Incompreensível como é possível porem 100% de probabilidade de precipitação em tantos concelhos? Ainda têm hora e meia para se "limparem"...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2021 às 22:42)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez não há volta a dar e não peço desculpa a ninguém: foi um tremendo *fiasco* a previsão do IPMA para hoje nas regiões a sul, especialmente Algarve. Incompreensível como é possível porem 100% de probabilidade de precipitação em tantos concelhos? Ainda têm hora e meia para se "limparem"...


De facto incompreensível... Faro por exemplo com 100% de possibilidade de chuva hoje?


----------



## Mr.Jet (24 Abr 2021 às 23:13)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez não há volta a dar e não peço desculpa a ninguém: foi um tremendo *fiasco* a previsão do IPMA para hoje nas regiões a sul, especialmente Algarve. Incompreensível como é possível porem 100% de probabilidade de precipitação em tantos concelhos? Ainda têm hora e meia para se "limparem"...



Essas probabilidades devem ser calculadas com o ensemble do ECMWF. E se for, é isso que o ensemble ditou:











Já agora de experiencia pessoal fui percebendo que muita gente por exemplo na agricultura olha para os 100% como um bom dia de chuva, e lá vou tentado explicar que não é bem isso que significa a probabilidade, pode ser um dia  de chuvisco ou como parece ser o caso, quase só ameaça disso.


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2021 às 23:18)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez não há volta a dar e não peço desculpa a ninguém: foi um tremendo *fiasco* a previsão do IPMA para hoje nas regiões a sul, especialmente Algarve. Incompreensível como é possível porem 100% de probabilidade de precipitação em tantos concelhos? Ainda têm hora e meia para se "limparem"...


Se era aquilo que os modelos previam, se não foi sequer contrariado por ninguém aqui (porque todos sabem ver modelos) porque haveria o ipma de estar preocupado com pedidos de desculpa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2021 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez não há volta a dar e não peço desculpa a ninguém: foi um tremendo *fiasco* a previsão do IPMA para hoje nas regiões a sul, especialmente Algarve. Incompreensível como é possível porem 100% de probabilidade de precipitação em tantos concelhos? Ainda têm hora e meia para se "limparem"...



A probabilidade de 100 % é referente à probabilidade de chover mais de 1 mm e isso, era previsto pelo ECM, agora chover ou não chover eis a questão. 

Hoje, o ECM previa isto, no Algarve, na saída das 00 h






Desde Março, que noto falhas nos modelos em previsões a 1 semana, que antigamente eram certeiras e acontecia um erro ou outro, mas uma previsão de quase 40 mm nos modelos e depois chover 0 mm é um erro muito crasso e contra isso nada se pode fazer, falta dados e depois os modelos dão previsões erróneas e como quem segue estas ferramentas sejam amadores ou profissionais pode-se dizer que hoje era um bom dia de chuva e no final não caiu pinga. A ciência não é exacta logo está sujeita a erros e quanto mais dados faltam pior a previsão, então em Março e Abril tem sido bastante errónea. 

Houve uns dias em Março em que o GFS mostrava a iso 20ºC no sul e isso nunca aconteceu na realidade. 

Já agora, outro assunto, muito curioso, ah e tal, a AEMET é muito melhor que o IPMA, mas uma pessoa consulta o radar da AEMET e parece que estamos a ver imagens dos anos 2000, o nosso mapa dinâmico dá 1000000-0 à AEMET em termos de qualidade e a AEMET também tem falhas em estações, radares off e etc, os avisos talvez sejam a área melhorzinha, mas se o IPMA fizesse um upgrade dos mesmos e divide-se mais por zonas dentro dos distritos ficaria melhor, mas na designação do aviso tem havido principalmente no Algarve uma divisão da zona oeste ou leste que é mais afectada.


----------



## Mr.Jet (24 Abr 2021 às 23:56)

As probabilidades baseadas em ensemble são muito uteis e bastante certeiras, em geral. 
O que referi foi mais no sentido da forma como se interpreta por exemplo os 100%. 
Em 24h chover 1mm em chuviscos é  basicamente "nada", mas dá os tais 100%. 
Saída determinista já é outra historia diferente, os erros são de outra escala.

Sobre previsões, 
_
"que antigamente eram certeiras e acontecia um erro ou outro"_

Isso é uma afirmação arrojada no mínimo.
Mas no ultimo ano parece que houve sim uma degradação das previsões em termos gerais, modelos meteorológicos globais deixaram de ter dados de milhares de voos diários da aviação civil que não se realizaram por causa do Covid.


----------



## TxMxR (25 Abr 2021 às 05:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora, outro assunto, muito curioso, ah e tal, a AEMET é muito melhor que o IPMA, mas uma pessoa consulta o radar da AEMET e parece que estamos a ver imagens dos anos 2000, o nosso mapa dinâmico dá 1000000-0 à AEMET em termos de qualidade e a AEMET também tem falhas em estações, radares off e etc, os avisos talvez sejam a área melhorzinha, mas se o IPMA fizesse um upgrade dos mesmos e divide-se mais por zonas dentro dos distritos ficaria melhor, mas na designação do aviso tem havido principalmente no Algarve uma divisão da zona oeste ou leste que é mais afectada.



O mapa de radares do IPMA, de facto, é muito bom, mas é quando funciona.. já estamos há pelo menos dois dias limitados a apenas um radar, por exemplo. Tudo bem que esse radar cobre quase o país todo, e até cobre a zona com, geralmente, maior precipitação. Mas nestes próximos dias vai fazer falta o de Loulé e duvido que esteja a funcionar (vendo pelo da AEMET já está a fazer falta neste momento). Mas concordo, deve-se elogiar porque realmente quando funciona, o ''nosso'' mapa é MESMO bom. Devia era funcionar sempre.

Mas o da AEMET não se fica nada atrás, cobre o nosso país quase todo e para mim só tem um defeito, que é omitir a geografia de Portugal. O deles também tem a vantagem de, passando o rato por cima, mostrar a reflectividade medida naquele ponto específico (edit: também mostra os valores de precipitação acumulada em uma e em seis horas e a altura dos topos das nuvens, mas só radar a radar, não no geral).

Não acho no entanto que os avisos sejam a única área ''melhorzinha''.. as previsões descritivas deles são melhores, as cartas deles (e a variedade disponível) são melhores, fazem, diariamente, uma apresentação em vídeo (estilo meteorologista da TV) para os próximos dias, entre outras coisas, que, se usares o site deles, te apercebes rapidamente. O site deles também parece ser deste século, ao contrário do nosso, que apesar de ter sido actualizado ''recentemente'' ainda parece daqueles sites que eu fazia no publisher no oitavo ano, mas isso é de somenos.

Aquilo que realmente temos em melhor qualidade (mas não em quantidade) são os produtos derivados dos satélites. Aí sim, os que temos, apresentam muito melhor qualidade e funcionalidade que os deles.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Abr 2021 às 09:11)

TxMxR disse:


> O mapa de radares do IPMA, de facto, é muito bom, mas é quando funciona.. já estamos há pelo menos dois dias limitados a apenas um radar, por exemplo. Tudo bem que esse radar cobre quase o país todo, e até cobre a zona com, geralmente, maior precipitação. Mas nestes próximos dias vai fazer falta o de Loulé e duvido que esteja a funcionar (vendo pelo da AEMET já está a fazer falta neste momento). Mas concordo, deve-se elogiar porque realmente quando funciona, o ''nosso'' mapa é MESMO bom. Devia era funcionar sempre.
> 
> Mas o da AEMET não se fica nada atrás, cobre o nosso país quase todo e para mim só tem um defeito, que é omitir a geografia de Portugal. O deles também tem a vantagem de, passando o rato por cima, mostrar a reflectividade medida naquele ponto específico (edit: também mostra os valores de precipitação acumulada em uma e em seis horas e a altura dos topos das nuvens, mas só radar a radar, não no geral).
> 
> ...



Os radares deveriam funcionar sempre, mas nem sempre as coisas são como gostaríamos. A complexidade dos sistemas (electrónicos, comunicação, etc) num radar meteorologico é tal que por vezes surgem problemas, é inevitável. Ainda mais provável em radares mais antigos como o de Coruche e o de Loulé. Não é por falta de competência. Ninguém mais que o IPMA quer tudo a funcionar sem problemas, uma vez que os radares são parte fundamental na vigilância. Se não estão operacionais, é porque não foi mesmo possível resolver até ao momento.


----------



## Mr.Jet (25 Abr 2021 às 11:08)

Loulé não sei, parece imprevisto, ninguém quer 2 radares offline, muito menos o IPMA.
Coruche julgo ter visto no Base há uns meses a adjudicação de obras na torre do radar
Quer um quer outro radar terão uma modernização importante para polarização dupla mas acho que isso ainda não começou

Sobre o referido, nem Espanha nem Portugal me satisfazem nesta área
É até risível os 8 ou 9 minutos que demoram a aparecer atualizações de radar no site do IPMA.
Felizmente que isto não é o Midwest americano com os seus tornados pois por cá metade dos preciosos 20 minutos de radar que salvam anualmente milhares de vidas são desperdiçados em "burocracia" digital
Sei que não dá para ser em tempo real mas que diabo, 9 minutos? Estão a usar algum relay na Lua?


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2021 às 11:15)

A questão não é culpar o IPMA, que como é óbvio quer tudo a funcionar a 100%, mas então de quem é a culpa? Qual o motivo de tanto atraso na resolução do problema? Há avarias, tem que ser resolvidas, o mais rapido possivel, não é demorar meses...portanto, e volto a referir, não estou, de todo, a culpar o IPMA, mas alguém deve ter responsabildades nesta matéria..  Seja para obras, intervenções, melhorias, qual o responsável por este atraso? Um radar meteorológico não é um "brinquedo" nem " luxo", mas sim uma necessidade. Será apenas mais uma "vitima" da burocracia que grassa neste Pais?


----------



## TxMxR (25 Abr 2021 às 12:04)

Mr.Jet disse:


> É até risível os 8 ou 9 minutos que demoram a aparecer atualizações de radar no site do IPMA.
> Felizmente que isto não é o Midwest americano com os seus tornados pois por cá metade dos preciosos 20 minutos de radar que salvam anualmente milhares de vidas são desperdiçados em "burocracia" digital
> Sei que não dá para ser em tempo real mas que diabo, 9 minutos? Estão a usar algum relay na Lua?



Tal e qual... mas mesmo não sendo, muitas vezes dava jeito a actualização ser feita com mais rapidez.

9 minutos? Muito raramente vejo aquilo com menos de 12 minutos de atraso, e muitas vezes vai aos 20. No de Espanha não sei precisar mas presumo que também ande entre os 10 e os 20 de atraso visto que só disponibilizam info de 10 em 10. O de cá actualiza 5 mins de cada vez mas lá está, com bastante atraso.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Abr 2021 às 13:08)

Os meteogramas têm algum bug? Está a por valores de precipitação absurdos em intervalos regulares.


----------



## Luis Martins (25 Abr 2021 às 13:35)

Snifa disse:


> A questão não é culpar o IPMA, que como é óbvio quer tudo a funcionar a 100%, mas então de quem é a culpa? Qual o motivo de tanto atraso na resolução do problema? Há avarias, tem que ser resolvidas, o mais rapido possivel, não é demorar meses...portanto, e volto a referir, não estou, de todo, a culpar o IPMA, mas alguém deve ter responsabildades nesta matéria..  Seja para obras, intervenções, melhorias, qual o responsável por este atraso? Um radar meteorológico não é um "brinquedo" nem " luxo", mas sim uma necessidade. Será apenas mais uma "vitima" da burocracia que grassa neste Pais?


Os radares podem sempre falhar ora estamos a falar de uma falha de dias em 2 radares e nós com uma depressão poderosa ao largo da costa de Portugal. Se aliarmos a falha dos radares á constante falha das estações metereologicas e á falta de estações em muitas zonas do território é para perguntar para onde vai o orçamento do IPMA? Na volta como no bom organismo publico para pagar o salario ao dobro dos funcionarios necessarios. Então o IPMA nao tem equipas de manutenção?


----------



## Marco pires (25 Abr 2021 às 17:42)

por aqui tem sido uma desilusão completa, calor e mais calor, chuva nem vê-la ontem a mesma coisa, rica trampa.
contudo pela imagens de satélite dá para ver que tem havido zonas que foram bem servidas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Abr 2021 às 18:32)

Luis Martins disse:


> Os radares podem sempre falhar ora estamos a falar de uma falha de dias em 2 radares e nós com uma depressão poderosa ao largo da costa de Portugal. Se aliarmos a falha dos radares á constante falha das estações metereologicas e á falta de estações em muitas zonas do território é para perguntar para onde vai o orçamento do IPMA? Na volta como no bom organismo publico para pagar o salario ao dobro dos funcionarios necessarios. Então o IPMA nao tem equipas de manutenção?



Perguntas legítimas, mas naturalmente sem conhecimento de causa surgem algumas suposições erradas. O IPMA pode ter muita coisa, certamente não são funcionários a mais, bem pelo contrário.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

vamos ver se é desta, do mar aproxima-se uma frente que está ganhar consistência, a ver se não se espalha ao tocar terra, parece dirigir-se para a costa ocidental, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2021 às 22:57)

Marco pires disse:


> vamos ver se é desta, do mar aproxima-se uma frente que está ganhar consistência, a ver se não se espalha ao tocar terra, parece dirigir-se para a costa ocidental, vamos ver.


Não. Com o deslocamento da depressão para SE, a instabilidade deverá passar toda ao lado, em direção ao alentejo e algarve.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Abr 2021 às 02:00)

Será que, depois deste evento convetivo, poderemos ter para o final deste mês e início de maio uma entrada fria já algo fora do vulgar para a época com uma depressão vinda de norte? Pelo menos é que os principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) parecem neste momento indicar... Iso zero a roçar o nosso território... Chuva, frio e regresso da neve às terras altas, nomeadamente à serra da Estrela... E as geadas poderão igualmente voltar às terras altas do interior norte e centro... Basta ver por exemplo as previsões automáticas para o nordeste transmontano no último dia de abril e primeiro de maio em que as máximas não ultrapassam os 13-14°C e mínimas abaixo de 5°C...
Mas tudo isto poderá dar ainda uma volta... Veremos as próximas runs...


----------



## TxMxR (26 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

O radar de Loulé está ''online'' há cerca de 30 minutos.. ''online'' porque apesar de estar ligado e aparecer no site com imagens disponíveis, não aparenta debitar qualquer informação.


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 13:24)

Eu sabia que o nível dos oceanos estava a subir, mas isto é ridículo...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2021 às 14:08)

Meramente a resolução do "overlay" que causa isso. Foi colocado para se ver a orografia com as células parece-me, e até acho que faz todo o sentido nestes eventos.


----------



## Santofsky (27 Abr 2021 às 14:25)

Quanto à meteorologia em si propriamente dita e no que diz respeito ao evento convetivo que termina hoje, aqueles que ficaram a ver os navios a passar (leia-se trovoadas) não vale a pena desanimar... Pois a verdadeira época das trovoadas ainda não começou. O período propício às melhores trovoadas e mais fotogénicas estende-se de meados de maio a meados de outubro, que é o período mais quente do ano... Logo não faltarão oportunidades para fotografar, presenciar e testemunhar. Portanto calma e nada de stress...
No que diz respeito à previsão a médio prazo (leia-se mês de maio) parece que a tendência dos modelos ECMWF e GFS será para uma primeira década de maio com temperaturas algo abaixo da média, começando a aquecer gradualmente a partir do início da segunda década até chegar à última década do mês com as máximas a poderem atingir ou mesmo ultrapassar os 30°C pela primeira vez no ano em muitos locais... Mas como se sabe tudo poderá mudar num ápice!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Abr 2021 às 15:56)

Ah sim...
O mesmo de Abril foi normal a chuvoso no norte e centro e seco no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Quanto mais para sul mais seco.
Ao mesmo foi muito quente face ao normal (ver monitorização diária no ipma).
O mes de Maio começará mais fresco sim, mas só os primeiros 2 ou 3 dias, e depois disso teremos temperaturas na média ou algo acima da média.
Recordo que a média das máximas no mês de Maio a anda na ordem dos 21 a 23 c no sul do país.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Abr 2021 às 16:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O mesmo de Abril foi normal a chuvoso no norte e centro e seco no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Quanto mais para sul mais seco.


Olhando para a monitorização diária do IPMA, parece que foi um mês em geral chuvoso no Centro e seco tanto no Norte como no Sul


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2021 às 18:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O mes de Maio começará mais fresco sim, mas só os primeiros 2 ou 3 dias, e depois disso teremos temperaturas na média ou algo acima da média.


Entretanto já há modelos a porem 30ºC e anticiclone lá para dia 6 de maio. Tendo em conta os maios que tivemos nos últimos 15 anos, geralmente quentes e secos, não estou lá com muita esperança de chuva, mas veremos... Os maios de 2020 e de 2016 foram exceções à regra, pela zona!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Abr 2021 às 20:59)

Boas, agora uns dias fresquinhos até dia 2 ou 3 Maio.
Depois tendência clara em todos os modelos para tempo característico já de Maio.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Abr 2021 às 23:07)

Ainda bem que tivemos chuva acima da média esta Primavera e a seca é uma miragem...
Para o mês de Maio e tendo em conta o que foi o mês de Abril facilmente poderá haver um evento que renda mais mas é quase certo que será irrelevante. Algo como Maio de 2016 é quase utópico.
Agora já é tempo de termos uns dias próximos dos 30 ou acima


----------



## Cesar (27 Abr 2021 às 23:53)

Depois deste evento será a temperatura subir em flecha


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 05:25)

Curiosa situação para hoje:







E a propósito de secas:






Baixo Alentejo e algumas zonas do Algarve com baixa preparação para a estiagem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Abr 2021 às 09:25)

Esse mapa vale o que vale, acredita quem quer. Por exemplo entre Faro e Olhão está a laranja (11 a 20%) e depois a volta está verde... Mas nem vou entrar por aí.. Vou falar de previsões.
De 28 Abril a 2 ou 3 Maio tempo fresco e seco e depois temperaturas a subir ate perto dos 28 a 29c.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Abr 2021 às 12:17)

O mapa peca é por excesso!
Grande parte do Algarve está é nos 21-40%, algumas zonas nos 41-60%.

É fantasioso pensar que a coisa até não está muito má como faz transparecer o mapa em muitos locais quando praticamente não chove à 2meses e numa altura de forte radiação, dias a crescer e temperaturas mais altas. 
Não comento sobre o Baixo Alentejo mas no que toca ao Algarve o pouco que choveu foi muito pontual.

No final de Março estávamos em seca fraca e é quase certo que no final deste mês vai aparecer a seca moderada. Final de Maio/Junho seca severa e por aí fora...


----------



## fcapelas (28 Abr 2021 às 13:09)

Por aqui o mês de Abril leva 88ltr e a tarde hoje promete...


----------



## Batalha64 (28 Abr 2021 às 14:29)

Snifa disse:


> A questão não é culpar o IPMA, que como é óbvio quer tudo a funcionar a 100%, mas então de quem é a culpa? Qual o motivo de tanto atraso na resolução do problema? Há avarias, tem que ser resolvidas, o mais rapido possivel, não é demorar meses...portanto, e volto a referir, não estou, de todo, a culpar o IPMA, mas alguém deve ter responsabildades nesta matéria..  Seja para obras, intervenções, melhorias, qual o responsável por este atraso? Um radar meteorológico não é um "brinquedo" nem " luxo", mas sim uma necessidade. Será apenas mais uma "vitima" da burocracia que grassa neste Pais?


 
A avaria do radar de Coruche é devido ao motor de azimute avariado e estarem à espera que o fabricante disponibilize a peça.

O de Loulé já foi feito vários testes remotamente e deslocação de técnico ao local ainda não conseguiram resolver o problema, não tem data de retoma do serviço a data data de hoje.

Isto foi respostas que obtive por email do IPMA.


----------



## invent (29 Abr 2021 às 15:25)

Era um desastre para a agricultura, espero que não se venha a registar.


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2021 às 16:08)

Geadas em maio é algo que acontece de vez em quando. Por aqui, no ano passado as últimas geadas ocorreram no início de abril, mas em 2019 tivemos geadas em maio e mesmo em junho. Normalmente são geadas muito ligeiras sem grandes consequências.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Abr 2021 às 09:52)

Boas,
Depois do final de Abril e início de Maio bem fresquinho as temperaturas irão subir algo, mas ainda nada de temperaturas altas, lá para dia 9 ou 10 Maio voltam a descer para valores inferiores ao normal e lá para o dia 15 Maio deve voltar a subir algo.
Resumindo, provável primeira quinzena com temperaturas superior ao normal mas nada de extremos.


----------



## frederico (30 Abr 2021 às 16:52)

trovoadas disse:


> O mapa peca é por excesso!
> Grande parte do Algarve está é nos 21-40%, algumas zonas nos 41-60%.
> 
> É fantasioso pensar que a coisa até não está muito má como faz transparecer o mapa em muitos locais quando praticamente não chove à 2meses e numa altura de forte radiação, dias a crescer e temperaturas mais altas.
> ...



A situação é grave, a vegetação levou em 2019 com uma das piores secas de sempre, senão a pior, e agora pára de chover em Fevereiro, depois de Dezembro e Janeiro terem sido secos... 

Até ao momento está a ser a Primavera mais seca dos últimos 15 anos no sotavento algarvio e por este caminho será uma das mais secas desde que há registos.


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2021 às 21:08)

frederico disse:


> A situação é grave, a vegetação levou em 2019 com uma das piores secas de sempre, senão a pior, e agora pára de chover em Fevereiro, depois de Dezembro e Janeiro terem sido secos...
> 
> Até ao momento está a ser a Primavera mais seca dos últimos 15 anos no sotavento algarvio e por este caminho será uma das mais secas desde que há registos.



O mês de Março é essencial para preparar o conteúdo de água nos solos para os meses mais secos. Falhando esse mês e mesmo os seguintes sendo normais a nível de precipitação, o défice fica instalado, até porque o que cai nos meses de Abril e Maio ( e às vezes, com sorte, em Junho) tem de lutar com uma evapotranspiração já importante. Ora o mês de Março tem sido aquele que reflecte melhor a alteração climática e apontado mesmo pelo IPMA como tendo sofrido um decréscimo da precipitação média.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Abr 2021 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> O mês de Março é essencial para preparar o conteúdo de água nos solos para os meses mais secos. Falhando esse mês e mesmo os seguintes sendo normais a nível de precipitação, o défice fica instalado, até porque o que cai nos meses de Abril e Maio ( e às vezes, com sorte, em Junho) tem de lutar com uma evapotranspiração já importante. Ora o mês de Março tem sido aquele que reflecte melhor a alteração climática e apontado mesmo pelo IPMA como tendo sofrido um decréscimo da precipitação média.


E então o que acontecia historicamente nas (recorrentes) primaveras secas, morriam as plantas todas? Desculpa se pareço estar só a ser do contra, mas é que embora eu não negue que as primaveras estão mais secas e (especialmente) mais quentes que há umas décadas atrás, secas no Algarve/Alentejo não são exatamente novidade, e até tenho ideia de ver aqui algo sobre períodos ainda mais secos no século XIX (acho que foi o @frederico que falou nisso, ele que me corrija se estiver errado)


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2021 às 05:22)

N_Fig disse:


> E então o que acontecia historicamente nas (recorrentes) primaveras secas, morriam as plantas todas? Desculpa se pareço estar só a ser do contra, mas é que embora eu não negue que as primaveras estão mais secas e (especialmente) mais quentes que há umas décadas atrás, secas no Algarve/Alentejo não são exatamente novidade, e até tenho ideia de ver aqui algo sobre períodos ainda mais secos no século XIX (acho que foi o @frederico que falou nisso, ele que me corrija se estiver errado)



O défice de precipitação não é sinónimo de morte generalizada das plantas, mas que afecta muitas culturas isso é um facto. Historicamente, e falando apenas do Algarve, a vegetação autóctone sempre sobreviveu a todas as secas. O dado novo é o uso cada vez maior que se faz da água superficial e dos aquíferos e a extensão de culturas que não são de sequeiro. Sim, houve períodos muito mais secos, há mesmo registos (vou pesquisar os dados que tenho em arquivo desde o século XIX) de até 8 meses sem acumulação de precipitação em estações do Algarve. Mas referi-me particularmente ao mês de Março e ao declínio da média de precipitação nesse mês, não compensada com os meses seguintes de primavera: o conteúdo de água no solo tende a atingir valores baixos mais cedo no ano agrícola e sublinho novamente, em média.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mai 2021 às 10:59)

Boas,
Em relação a esse tema, devo dizer sobre tema e falando unicamente do Algarve, o mais normal ou mais comum e períodos chuvosos intercalando com longo períodos secos.
Na década 70, senao estiver a equivocarme tivemos Outonos secos, Invernos muito chuvoso e Primaveras muito secas.
Agora estamos no período de Outonos e Primaveras normais e Invernos muito secos.
Na prática quer dizer que é bastante comum termos bastantes meses secos ao longo do ano.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2021 às 15:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na prática quer dizer que é bastante comum termos bastantes meses secos ao longo do ano.



Precisamente, as médias pluviométricas no Algarve são feitas à custa de períodos curtos intensos e períodos longos secos, ou seja uma irregularidade mais marcada do que nas outras regiões do continente.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2021 às 03:57)

O Algarve teve de facto um período muito seco no início do século XX mas depois a partir dos anos 30 a precipitação recuperou. 

A precipitação média a 30 anos chegou a ser de 250 mm para Albufeira e pouco mais de 300 mm para Faro. Nesse período houve muita seca em todo o país. O Porto teve pouco mais de 1000 mm de precipitação média, quando agora tem cerca de 1250 mm. A minha bisavó falava dessa época, em que faltou água nos poços e secaram muitas figueiras... parece que apenas as alfarrobeiras pareciam aguentar a falta de água. Este período seco coincidiu também com um período de muita instabilidade política e pobreza. Portugal era ainda mais pobre que nos tempos do Estado Novo e havia uma enorme emigração para o Brasil. Tive familiares algarvios que nessa época foram para o Rio de Janeiro. 

Estas normais antigas estão na Biblioteca Municipal de Faro para quem quiser consultar. 

No entanto parece que as últimas décadas do século XIX foram húmidas, a crer pelos registos de cheias históricas e por extrapolação de dados do Observatório de Gibraltar, que evidenciam intensa instabilidade no Estreito. O montado terá recuperado bem nesta época, ocupando as chamadas charnecas, terras de matos usadas para pastagens de gado. 

A grande diferença do momento actual para o período seco que ocorreu há um século está nas temperaturas!


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2021 às 04:00)

StormRic disse:


> O défice de precipitação não é sinónimo de morte generalizada das plantas, mas que afecta muitas culturas isso é um facto. Historicamente, e falando apenas do Algarve, a vegetação autóctone sempre sobreviveu a todas as secas. O dado novo é o uso cada vez maior que se faz da água superficial e dos aquíferos e a extensão de culturas que não são de sequeiro. Sim, houve períodos muito mais secos, há mesmo registos (vou pesquisar os dados que tenho em arquivo desde o século XIX) de até 8 meses sem acumulação de precipitação em estações do Algarve. Mas referi-me particularmente ao mês de Março e ao declínio da média de precipitação nesse mês, não compensada com os meses seguintes de primavera: o conteúdo de água no solo tende a atingir valores baixos mais cedo no ano agrícola e sublinho novamente, em média.



Mas agora não sobrevive. As plantas estão muito mais sensíveis ao stress hídrico que há cem anos. Por um lado as temperaturas subiram, por outro há a questão das novas pragas, e ainda as aberrções das podas.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Mai 2021 às 18:24)

Primeira quinzena de maio deverá ser na média no que diz respeito às temperaturas, acima da média até sábado, para depois a partir de domingo descer para temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal devido à passagem de um sistema frontal... E assim deverá ser até dia 15. A partir daí talvez o tempo comece a aquecer definitivamente, até porque começa a chegar a altura de aparecerem os primeiros 30°C do ano. Convém relembrar que o período junho-setembro é relativamente banal as temperaturas atingirem os 30°C em grande parte do território, sobretudo entre 15 de junho e 15 de setembro.
Quanto à chuva só mesmo no domingo, quiçá com alguma trovoada associada devido à passagem do sistema frontal mencionado anteriormente. Depois... venham as cut-offs de verão. Isto porque é a partir do 15 de maio que normalmente aparecem as mais fotogénicas e melhores trovoadas, período que se prolonga até 15 de outubro. Ou não fosse este o período mais quente do ano... por isso venham elas.


----------



## Norther (4 Mai 2021 às 22:20)

Esta próxima depressão que nos vai afetar através de uma superfície frontal fria, é capaz de lhe darem nome, Mathieu.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Mai 2021 às 23:13)

Pois calor nem vê lo so uma amostra até dia 8 Maio!


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2021 às 17:53)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mai 2021 às 22:54)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois calor nem vê lo so uma amostra até dia 8 Maio!


Tenham calma que ele ainda virá!


----------



## Santofsky (7 Mai 2021 às 17:11)

Ao contrário de outros anos parece que o calor a sério propriamente dito (leia-se temperaturas na casa dos 30°C) ainda vai demorar a chegar este ano... Pelo menos até dia 20 as temperaturas não deverão ser nada de especial para a época do ano, cifrando-se apenas em valores normais para a altura em questão. Depois daí... Logo se verá.


----------



## Cesar (7 Mai 2021 às 17:43)

Mas depressa as previsões mudam drasticamente acontece sempre.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mai 2021 às 20:38)

Nesta altura os modelos ainda estao muito instáveis porque o Atlântico está bastante activo e o anticiclone anda a ondular bastante.
Esta depressão que aí vem também não ajuda as previsões, por isso, teremos que esperar essa depressão passar, para que os modelos estabilizem nas previsões das temperaturas!


----------



## Marco pires (7 Mai 2021 às 21:36)

quanto mais tarde melhor, e se não vierem então ainda seria bem melhor.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2021 às 21:45)

Marco pires disse:


> quanto mais tarde melhor, e se não vierem então ainda seria bem melhor.


Concordo, então no Alentejo mais cedo ou mais tarde o calor vem, não há hipótese infelizmente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2021 às 00:42)

StormRic disse:


> menos boas para o Sul


Maio também não costuma ser um mês de grandes regas no Sul, sobretudo no Algarve e no interior do Baixo Alentejo. Este evento tem ar de render mais do que toda a instabilidade do mês de abril, em muitas zonas do Algarve... veremos!


----------



## Cesar (8 Mai 2021 às 14:33)

Boa rega a Norte e Centro será!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2021 às 18:33)

A frente perdeu convecção após a passagem ontem nos Açores. Entretanto ganhou nova durante o dia de hoje:

Terra às 11:36 utc


----------



## Cesar (8 Mai 2021 às 19:00)

A frente cada vez mais perto da Costa.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2021 às 11:13)

Este modelo foi descontinuado.






A nova versão:


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2021 às 17:58)

Orion disse:


> Este modelo foi descontinuado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ufa, que alívio, já estava preocupado se vinha lá a idade do gelo (só para o hemisfério norte) 

Felizmente, voltamos ao insignificante aquecimento global


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mai 2021 às 20:16)

Boas tardes,

Bom ha uns dias atrás mencionei que teríamos que esperar o desenrolar desta depressão, para sabermos com que tempo iríamos contar. Assim sendo agora que finalmente os modelos começam a verificar a sua evolução começa a estabelecer se um padrão a médio prazo, de tempo estável, e com temperaturas de acordo com a média ou algo acima da média.
O que mencionei já é visível no comportamento dos ensembles quer no Ecm quer do GEM, e nesta run das 12h ainda mais visível no GFS.

Num caso mais extremo poderíamos assistir às primeiras temperaturas acima dos 30C.

Esta situação se verificaria a partir do dia 15 Maio, até lá teríamos temperatura abaixo da média ou na média!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mai 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Manhã de chuva e algum frio por aqui, situação esta que cessará a partir de hoje.
Olhando aos modelos hoje, pouco haverá a dizer comparando com a Run das 12h de ontem.
Assim sendo de 12 a 14 Maio teremos temperaturas normais para a época com máximas entre os 21 a 24c.
A partir do dia 15 e para já ainda incerto o seu término , teremos temperaturas claramente acima da média mensal, e com maior incerteza ainda poderemos vir a ter a primeira onda de calor.
Nesse caso de acordo com as previsões em toda a região sul as máximas rondarao entre os 24 a 30c, sobretudo nas regiões do interior e Algarve.


----------



## Santofsky (10 Mai 2021 às 14:15)

As temperaturas irão subir paulatinamente a partir de dia 15 mas ainda nada de 30°C, pelo menos até dia 20. A partir daí ainda tudo muito incerto...


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2021 às 16:42)

Santofsky disse:


> As temperaturas irão subir paulatinamente a partir de dia 15 mas ainda nada de 30°C, pelo menos até dia 20. A partir daí ainda tudo muito incerto...


Estamos em maio, não em agosto. Não é preciso termos temperaturas de 30 ºC para estas estarem acima do normal


----------



## Santofsky (10 Mai 2021 às 17:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Estamos em maio, não em agosto. Não é preciso termos temperaturas de 30 ºC para estas estarem acima do normal



Sim mas é relativamente normal na segunda quinzena de maio surgirem os primeiros 30°C do ano em grande parte do país, assim como é relativamente normal na primeira quinzena de outubro surgirem os últimos 30°C do ano em grande parte do país. O período junho-setembro é o período do ano onde é relativamente banalíssimo as temperaturas atingirem os 30°C, principalmente no interior do país e entre a segunda quinzena de junho e a primeira quinzena de setembro


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2021 às 17:24)

Santofsky disse:


> Sim mas é relativamente normal na segunda quinzena de maio surgirem os primeiros 30°C do ano em grande parte do país, assim como é relativamente normal na primeira quinzena de outubro surgirem os últimos 30°C do ano em grande parte do país. O período junho-setembro é o período do ano onde é relativamente banalíssimo as temperaturas atingirem os 30°C, principalmente no interior do país e entre a segunda quinzena de junho e a primeira quinzena de setembro


Dois ou três dias com 30 ºC na segunda quinzena de maio na Amareleja é obviamente banal, o país todo acima dos 30 ºC uma semana (que tem acontecido em muitos dos últimos anos) não é


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2021 às 09:44)

Sinto-me enganado


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2021 às 17:48)

Tanta choradeira e o Algarve pronto a debitar 30'as ! Maio é Verão por aqui e já se nota...é só palha à minha volta.
É  Das Primaveras mais secas desde que há registos!


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2021 às 02:50)

trovoadas disse:


> É Das Primaveras mais secas desde que há registos!



Baseado nos acumulados Março/Abril/Maio de que estações?

Efectivamente para a seca contribui não só a escassa precipitação mas também a elevada evapotranspiração (temperatura, insolação, vento). O próprio regime da precipitação também.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mai 2021 às 10:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Tanta choradeira e o Algarve pronto a debitar 30'as ! Maio é Verão por aqui e já se nota...é só palha à minha volta.
> É  Das Primaveras mais secas desde que há registos!





As previsões ainda não estão assim tão certas quanto tu pensas, os modelos ultimamente qualquer que seja não tem andado nada bem, com previsões erradas a muito curto prazo. Se reparares o modelo ukmo tem tido uma previsão muito diferente de qualquer dos outros, e se mantém constante.
Mesmo hoje, os modelos cortaram em cerca de 3 ou 4 graus as máximas previstas, algo me diz que ainda vão cortar mais..
Vai estar calor acima da média, vai mas não me parece que seja aquilo que foi previsto nos últimos 2 ou 3 dias.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2021 às 12:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As previsões ainda não estão assim tão certas quanto tu pensas, os modelos ultimamente qualquer que seja não tem andado nada bem, com previsões erradas a muito curto prazo. Se reparares o modelo ukmo tem tido uma previsão muito diferente de qualquer dos outros, e se mantém constante.
> Mesmo hoje, os modelos cortaram em cerca de 3 ou 4 graus as máximas previstas, algo me diz que ainda vão cortar mais..
> Vai estar calor acima da média, vai mas não me parece que seja aquilo que foi previsto nos últimos 2 ou 3 dias.


Assim espero...a automática do ipma continua a prever máximas para Faro nos 30 e acima,  do fim de semana em diante.
Difícil de prever é o regime de ventos que tem muita influência na temperatura aqui pelos Algarves.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2021 às 13:14)

StormRic disse:


> Baseado nos acumulados Março/Abril/Maio de que estações?
> 
> Efectivamente para a seca contribui não só a escassa precipitação mas também a elevada evapotranspiração (temperatura, insolação, vento). O próprio regime da precipitação também.


Quando sairem os valores de Abril e Maio depois faz uma análise...
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/emas.htm
Senão chegar junta-se as do ipma e uma ou outra amadora.
Choveu tanto nesta frente de Maio como em Março/Abril.
Os eventos convectivos que houveram foram tão dispersos que é mais fácil achar uma agulha num palheiro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2021 às 13:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Assim espero...a automática do ipma continua a prever máximas para Faro nos 30 e acima,  do fim de semana em diante.
> Difícil de prever é o regime de ventos que tem muita influência na temperatura aqui pelos Algarves.



O regime deve ser brisa de SW durante a tarde, principalmente no Sotavento e rodando para NW/N mais para o final do dia, embora a corrente de N/NW seja mais vincada e poderá não ocorrer a tal brisa. Aliás, Domingo a automática está mais quente que ontem, a colocar 33ºC de máxima e temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC até ao fim, ontem era 30ºC- 



trovoadas disse:


> Quando sairem os valores de Abril e Maio depois faz uma análise...
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/emas.htm
> Senão chegar junta-se as do ipma e uma ou outra amadora.
> Choveu tanto nesta frente de Maio como em Março/Abril.
> Os eventos convectivos que houveram foram tão dispersos que é mais fácil achar uma agulha num palheiro...



Aqui, Maio (14 mm) teve o dobro da precipitação que Março (7 mm), Abril (30 mm).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mai 2021 às 15:49)

Aqui no sul, a máxima prevista era de 27c para Faro.
Na realidade estão somente 20c.
Seria possível estar 27c hoje?
Não, nem a ISO o favorecia, nem uma nortada o faria pois não está calor no Alentejo.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2021 às 18:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Quando sairem os valores de Abril e Maio depois faz uma análise...
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/emas.htm
> Senão chegar junta-se as do ipma e uma ou outra amadora.
> Choveu tanto nesta frente de Maio como em Março/Abril.
> Os eventos convectivos que houveram foram tão dispersos que é mais fácil achar uma agulha num palheiro...



Esse site ainda está pior que o IPMA...

São Brás de Alportel, do SNIRH:
Março: 22,0mm
Abril: 72,1mm
Maio: 33,4mm


----------



## Santofsky (12 Mai 2021 às 22:17)

Mudanças radicais à vista para o fim de semana sobretudo nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela... Se havia alguém dessas regiões que já estava a fazer planos de fim de semana para ir a uma praia marítima/fluvial ou fazer um piquenique ao ar livre... Pode tirar o cavalinho da chuva. É que num espaço de 24 horas as previsões passaram de um fim de semana de sol para um fim de semana de chuva... Isto nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. Quanto às regiões a sul deste sistema... Parece que vão ter sorte com um fim de semana de calor, por isso podem aproveitar para ir à praia. Tempo chuvoso e ameno no norte e tempo seco e quente no sul... De facto a meteorologia no seu melhor.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2021 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Baseado nos acumulados Março/Abril/Maio de que estações?
> 
> Efectivamente para a seca contribui não só a escassa precipitação mas também a elevada evapotranspiração (temperatura, insolação, vento). O próprio regime da precipitação também.


Quando sairem os valores de Abril e Maio depois faz uma análise...
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/emas.htm
Senão chegar junta-se as do ipma e uma ou outra amadora.
Choveu tanto nesta frente de Maio como em Março/Abril.
Os eventos convectivos que houveram foram tão dispersos que é mais fácil achar uma agulha num palheiro...


AnDré disse:


> Esse site ainda está pior que o IPMA...
> 
> São Brás de Alportel, do SNIRH:
> Março: 22,0mm
> ...


Tou perdido... 72,1mm em são Brás em Abril? Algo não está bem aí! Nem células houveram pela zona. Mais choveu em Olhão por exemplo


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2021 às 09:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Quando sairem os valores de Abril e Maio depois faz uma análise...
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/emas.htm
> Senão chegar junta-se as do ipma e uma ou outra amadora.
> Choveu tanto nesta frente de Maio como em Março/Abril.
> ...



Esta estação, também em São Brás de Alportel acumulou 68,6mm.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2021 às 11:52)

AnDré disse:


> Esta estação, também em São Brás de Alportel acumulou 68,6mm.


Não encontro explicação para esses valores...nos dias de maior precipitação circulei entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e não vi indícios de valores dessa ordem. A estação de São Brás do Snirh tem 35mm registados dia 15 de Abril... deve ter sido só em cima da estação.
No meu terreno (dista uns 5km a sueste São Brás) só choveu agora nesta frente de Maio. Deste 7 de Março que nem dava para regar a terra...
Algo não está certo com essas 2 estações ou então foi altamente localizado


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Mai 2021 às 11:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Não encontro explicação para esses valores...nos dias de maior precipitação circulei entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e não vi indícios de valores dessa ordem. A estação de São Brás do Snirh tem 35mm registados dia 15 de Abril... deve ter sido só em cima da estação.
> No meu terreno (dista uns 5km a sueste São Brás) só choveu agora nesta frente de Maio. Deste 7 de Março que nem dava para regar a terra...
> Algo não está certo com essas 2 estações ou então foi altamente localizado



Foi nesse dia que passou uma célula nesta zona, Faro, que deve ter descarregado mais nessa zona, foi algo mesmo muito localizado, não reflecte o resto do concelho nem de outros locais.


----------



## Cesar (13 Mai 2021 às 13:31)

Sim de facto as previsões mudaram parao Norte ainda não vai chegar o calor em força.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2021 às 14:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Não encontro explicação para esses valores...nos dias de maior precipitação circulei entre Loulé e São Brás de Alportel e não vi indícios de valores dessa ordem. A estação de São Brás do Snirh tem 35mm registados dia 15 de Abril... deve ter sido só em cima da estação.
> No meu terreno (dista uns 5km a sueste São Brás) só choveu agora nesta frente de Maio. Deste 7 de Março que nem dava para regar a terra...
> Algo não está certo com essas 2 estações ou então foi altamente localizado



Por isso é que eu perguntei em que estações se baseia a afirmação de ser "Das Primaveras mais secas desde que há registos!".

É que a característica tem sido a grande variabilidade espacial. Por isso não se pode generalizar uma afirmação dessas e fazer parecer que há uma seca primaveril geral ou que pelo contrário está tudo normal.
Esta frase diz realmente tudo "No meu terreno (dista uns 5km a sueste São Brás) só choveu agora nesta frente de Maio. Deste 7 de Março que nem dava para regar a terra...". Perante um facto destes há que ter um certo cuidado com afirmações generalizantes. Se disseres que aí onde estás, e em muitos outros locais, o défice de precipitação nesta primavera é grande, ok, mas sem localizar esta conclusão a discussão que se segue é sempre... improdutiva.


----------



## Cesar (15 Mai 2021 às 11:51)

Por aqui tem sido de alguma chuva estes meses atrás e até a semana passada caiu algum granizo embora pouco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Mai 2021 às 21:57)

Boas,

Olhando aos modelos destaco o facto de termos temperaturas quentinhas, mas muito pouco ainda de temperaturas elevadas.
Dúvida a partir do dia 22 sobre se as temperaturas descem ou se vão se manter!


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mai 2021 às 22:16)

O corte no valor continua


----------



## Cesar (15 Mai 2021 às 23:17)

Pois calor a mais para Maio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Mai 2021 às 23:26)

O normal para Maio no sul é entre os 21 a 23c.


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2021 às 14:27)

Pouco frequente mas de vez em quando há cavamentos 'surpresa'.

Do que sei, o IFS (ECMWF) das 06z não está disponível gratuitamente.

Assim sendo, e para a comparação das saídas das 12z, é GFS/UKMET vs GEM/ECMWF.


----------



## JTavares (16 Mai 2021 às 17:32)

Nada a dizer sobre o calor q vem esta semana? Pelo menos foi o q ouvi.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2021 às 19:04)

JTavares disse:


> Nada a dizer sobre o calor q vem esta semana? Pelo menos foi o q ouvi.


Será de facto uma semana quente para maio, mas não teremos propriamente uma vaga de calor. No Litoral Norte as temperaturas até deverão continuar abaixo do normal para o mês...


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Mai 2021 às 19:41)

Depende das regiões . Por exemplo , no Litoral Norte não está previsto calor nenhum .


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2021 às 20:28)

Orion disse:


> Pouco frequente mas de vez em quando há cavamentos 'surpresa'.
> 
> Do que sei, o IFS (ECMWF) das 06z não está disponível gratuitamente.
> 
> Assim sendo, e para a comparação das saídas das 12z, é GFS/UKMET vs GEM/ECMWF.








vs


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2021 às 22:23)

JTavares disse:


> Nada a dizer sobre o calor q vem esta semana? Pelo menos foi o q ouvi.


Não estão previstos valores fora do normal para a 2ª quinzena de Maio. As temperaturas deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC em algumas zonas, especialmente do sul, ao longo desta semana, mas não será nada por aí além. O Litoral Centro é bastante grande, portanto não sei de que zona és, mas na generalidade não está previsto calor significativo, pelo menos na minha opinião.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Mai 2021 às 22:40)

E eis que uma vez mais do nada, tal como ocorreu este fim de semana que está a terminar... A chuva regressará novamente ao norte e centro na terça-feira.
Parece que está na hora de criar uma espécie de bruxa para afastar a chuva destas regiões, visto que ela não as larga.


----------



## Cesar (17 Mai 2021 às 00:54)

Pois até 3 dias as previsões mudam constantemente.


----------



## Cesar (17 Mai 2021 às 00:56)

É melhor assim começa mais tarde o Inferno.


----------



## JamesFisher (17 Mai 2021 às 08:29)

Obrigado, espero que não haja saltos repentinos


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2021 às 09:17)




----------



## Santofsky (17 Mai 2021 às 14:16)

Até ao momento este mês de maio, no que diz respeito à média das temperaturas máximas, está a ser normal a norte do Tejo (com exceção do litoral norte, em que talvez esteja mesmo ligeiramente abaixo da média) e acima da média a sul do Tejo. Já no que diz respeito à média das mínimas, estão a ser abaixo da média em quase todo o território, com exceção do Algarve que está na média ou mesmo acima dela, verificando-se a maior anomalia negativa nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. Ou seja, maio de 2021 está a ser praticamente uma fotocópia tirada a papel químico de outubro de 2020... Ou não tivessem os dois meses as mesmas médias de temperatura. 
Nos próximos dias veremos o evoluir da situação...


----------



## Santofsky (17 Mai 2021 às 17:06)

Ainda não sabemos como irá terminar o mês de maio no que diz respeito às temperaturas, mas nos próximos dias a tendência será para uma subida tanto das máximas como das mínimas, com uma pequena descida lá para o fim de semana. Portanto ainda é cedo para saber se o maio será frio, quente ou normal... Lembram-se de junho de 2020? Um mês que estava ser abaixo da média nas temperaturas até ao dia 20 e depois as temperaturas dispararam completamente nesses últimos 10 dias do mês, com máximas altíssimas (cerca de 10°C acima da média) que fez com que o mês acabasse nalguns locais com anomalias positivas e até algo vincadas, em particular nas máximas. Portanto, no que diz respeito a estas duas últimas semanas de maio... Tudo poderá acontecer...


----------



## N_Fig (17 Mai 2021 às 17:22)

Santofsky disse:


> Lembram-se de junho de 2020? Um mês que estava ser abaixo da média nas temperaturas até ao dia 20 e depois as temperaturas dispararam completamente nesses últimos 10 dias do mês, com máximas altíssimas (cerca de 10°C acima da média) que fez com que o mês acabasse nalguns locais com anomalias positivas e até algo vincadas, em particular nas máximas. Portanto, no que diz respeito a estas duas últimas semanas de maio... Tudo poderá acontecer...


Junho de 2020 não estava a ser assim tão frio, temos que pensar que a primeira metade do mês é em média mais fria e a segunda metade é mais quente. E o mês até acabou com uma ligeira anomalia negativa de qualquer modo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2021 às 19:50)

Hoje, regressaram os meteorologistas do IPMA à RTP1.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Mai 2021 às 10:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Junho de 2020 não estava a ser assim tão frio, temos que pensar que a primeira metade do mês é em média mais fria e a segunda metade é mais quente. E o mês até acabou com uma ligeira anomalia negativa de qualquer modo



Mas o problema é que eles utilizam a média constante ao longo de todo o mês, ao contrário de há 10 anos atrás...


----------



## Santofsky (18 Mai 2021 às 17:59)

É impressão minha ou começa a ganhar forma a possibilidade de se formar uma cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal continental para o início da próxima semana? Pelo menos é o que o GFS vem mostrando nas últimas runs...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Mai 2021 às 18:02)

Santofsky disse:


> É impressão minha ou começa a ganhar forma a possibilidade de se formar uma cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal continental para o início da próxima semana? Pelo menos é o que o GFS vem mostrando nas últimas runs...


Sim, tanto o ECMWF e o GFS põem esse cenário como provável o fator determinante será a sua posição.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Mai 2021 às 18:13)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Sim, tanto o ECMWF e o GFS põem esse cenário como provável o fator determinante será a sua posição.



Exato... E é precisamente nesse fator que os dois modelos divergem. Enquanto o GFS coloca o centro da cut-off a oeste de Sagres, o ECMWF coloca-o no golfo de Cadiz, veremos quem ganha a batalha. As próximas runs serão decisivas...


----------



## Cesar (18 Mai 2021 às 18:39)

Parece que vai começar o Verão!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2021 às 19:35)

Santofsky disse:


> Exato... E é precisamente nesse fator que os dois modelos divergem. Enquanto o GFS coloca o centro da cut-off a oeste de Sagres, o ECMWF coloca-o no golfo de Cadiz, veremos quem ganha a batalha. As próximas runs serão decisivas...


Vamos ver o que sai daí, mas até agora tem sido um mês de Maio bastante fraco em relação às trovoadas, tal como esta Primavera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2021 às 20:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos ver o que sai daí, mas até agora tem sido um mês de Maio bastante fraco em relação às trovoadas, tal como esta Primavera.



Não conheces este velho ditado: "Não há Maio sem trovões, nem burro sem os ditos" 

Está interessante, mas melhor aguardar não vá fugir e depois sobe a dorsal africana e em vez de chover faz 35ºC, já não seria a primeira vez que acontecia.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2021 às 20:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não conheces este velho ditado: "Não há Maio sem trovões, nem burro sem os ditos"


Eu conheço outro que diz: " Não há Maio sem trovão, nem homem sem calção".


----------



## Santofsky (18 Mai 2021 às 20:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos ver o que sai daí, mas até agora tem sido um mês de Maio bastante fraco em relação às trovoadas, tal como esta Primavera.



Sim, tem sido um maio muito fraco no que diz respeito a trovoadas, apenas houve dois ou três trovões esporádicos e isolados no dia 10, de resto muito fraco mesmo, pior só mesmo o sensaborão maio de 2019 em que não houve um único trovão para amostra. 
Vamos ver se a recompensa chegará na última semana do mês...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Mai 2021 às 23:51)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que vai começar o Verão!


Nao me parece... Temperaturas muito normais ainda


----------



## Santofsky (19 Mai 2021 às 09:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nao me parece... Temperaturas muito normais ainda



Para amanhã e para a próxima semana estão previstas máximas superiores a 30°C em grande parte do interior do país, especialmente no Alentejo...


----------



## Santofsky (19 Mai 2021 às 09:50)

Quanto à precipitação até ao momento o mês de maio está a ser bastante chuvoso no litoral norte, em especial no Minho, e seco a muito seco no restante território, especialmente a sul do Tejo.
Com as trovoadas previstas para a próxima semana veremos se o mês ainda irá a tempo de se compor, em particular no Alentejo e Algarve...


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2021 às 10:12)

Santofsky disse:


> Quanto à precipitação até ao momento o mês de maio está a ser bastante chuvoso no litoral norte, em especial no Minho, e seco a muito seco no restante território, especialmente a sul do Tejo.
> Com as trovoadas previstas para a próxima semana veremos se o mês ainda irá a tempo de se compor, em particular no Alentejo e Algarve...



O GFS está sozinho nessa previsão.

O ECM e o GEM empurraram toda a precipitação para o sul de Espanha.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Mai 2021 às 10:33)

Reparei agora que o IPMA indica 35c aqui para Faro durante o dia de hoje. 
Resta saber por quantos falhara!


----------



## Cesar (19 Mai 2021 às 17:46)

Vamos passar de calor para tempo fresco novamente num ápice.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2021 às 18:18)

Cesar disse:


> Vamos passar de calor para tempo fresco novamente num ápice.


Não me parece, as temperaturas descem no fds, e depois voltam a subir novamente.


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2021 às 20:16)

Bom final de tarde, pessoal. 
Não se esqueçam que nas estações de transição (primavera e outono) é que se torna muito mais difícil fazer previsões fidedignas, por causa da atmosfera ser mais instável...
Como já foi falado por aqui, devido à porcaria da pandemia, os centros de previsão meteorológica, sejam eles o europeu, o americano ou outros, não têm tantos dados como antigamente porque não existem tantos voos comerciais que transmitiam dados sobre atmosfera, o que por sua vez permitiam uma melhor leitura das condições atmosféricas para análise...
Estamos na fase da chamada _"sillyseason" _onde o que está previsto para daqui a 2 ou 3 dias pode não ser verdade  e até ser o oposto. 
Vá pessoal, vamos lá ter calma, de uma forma genérica, na próxima segunda-feira dia 24 tanto pode chover 5 a 10mm como não chover nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2021 às 20:21)

Thomar disse:


> Bom final de tarde, pessoal.
> Não se esqueçam que nas estações de transição (primavera e outono) é que se torna muito mais difícil fazer previsões fidedignas, por causa da atmosfera ser mais instável...
> Como já foi falado por aqui, devido à porcaria da pandemia, os centros de previsão meteorológica, sejam eles o europeu, o americano ou outros, não têm tantos dados como antigamente porque não existem tantos voos comerciais que transmitiam dados sobre atmosfera, o que por sua vez permitiam uma melhor leitura das condições atmosféricas para análise...
> Estamos na fase da chamada _"sillyseason" _onde o que está previsto para daqui a 2 ou 3 dias pode não ser verdade  e até ser o oposto.
> *Vá pessoal, vamos lá ter calma, de uma forma genérica, na próxima segunda-feira dia 24 tanto pode chover 5 a 10mm como não chover nada*.



Como pode chover 30/40 mm como prevê o GFS nesta saída para o Sotavento.


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2021 às 20:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como pode chover 30/40 mm como prevê o GFS nesta saída para o Sotavento.



(STOP) Para tudo! 
Manda já fechar o túnel!   

Meteograma para Olhão, saída das 12h do GFS:






Vêm aí os ingleses à espera de um calor e sol tropical e ainda vão de enxurrada!...  (desculpem a brincadeira off-topic)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2021 às 22:38)

Thomar disse:


> (STOP) Para tudo!
> Manda já fechar o túnel!
> 
> Meteograma para Olhão, saída das 12h do GFS:
> ...



Brincalhão (). Só, por acaso, ontem fez 10 anos, que o túnel meteu água (18/05/2011) e caíram 60 mm nesse dia. 






"Também o Aeroporto de Faro esteve encerrado, depois de a água inundar parte da gare, reabrindo por volta das 15h00" retirado do meu blog


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2021 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Brincalhão (). Só, por acaso, ontem fez 10 anos, que o túnel meteu água (18/05/2011) e caíram 60 mm nesse dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também me lembro desse dia, aqui caiu uma Valente trovoada ao início da manhã.


----------



## Cesar (19 Mai 2021 às 22:50)

Tanto a cut -off pode dar chuva no Continente como pode não dar.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mai 2021 às 11:08)

Para o GFS até 2, 3 dias do evento é só fartura e depois dá em nada!
Pelo GFS o Algarve já tinha uns 2000mm's acumuladosGrande tretas!

Em Espanha vai começar a época das chuvas...


----------



## Cesar (20 Mai 2021 às 13:54)

Parece que já não vai ocorrer trovoadas Segunda feira, só uns aguaceiros nada de mais..


----------



## Santofsky (20 Mai 2021 às 17:59)

E pronto, lá se foram as trovoadas... Nada a que não estejamos habituados. 
Maio já não é de facto o que era, especialmente nos anos 90 e 2000...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mai 2021 às 18:24)

Santofsky disse:


> E pronto, lá se foram as trovoadas... Nada a que não estejamos habituados.
> Maio já não é de facto o que era, especialmente nos anos 90 e 2000...


Yap, ficará tudo em Espanha, mas isso já é normal.


----------



## Cesar (21 Mai 2021 às 00:43)

Se não ocorrer trovoadas para a proxima semana elas irão ocorrer mais tarde ou mais cedo tudo depende da posição do AA.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2021 às 16:18)

Chegaria desfeito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2021 às 17:18)

Orion disse:


> Chegaria desfeito.



Já começas a desejar tempestades tropicais.  Vamos ver, se vai ser este ano, que chega um ao Algarve.


----------



## Santofsky (25 Mai 2021 às 12:02)

Parece que poderemos ter um fim de semana em grande, com o calor a chegar e os primeiros 30°C do ano em muitos locais e também trovoadas... Isto sim é o verão de sonho de qualquer meteolouco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mai 2021 às 13:13)

Nem a 72 horas isto está definido quanto mais o fim de semana... Pois o que se passar nestas 72 horas influenciará tudo o resto nestas previsões.
Ou seja no fim de semana tanto pode ter 40c, 30c ou até 22c e trovoadas.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2021 às 19:41)

vs











Evitando o calor, o continente deve acabar o mês com uma anomalia negativa decente (especialmente se adotarem a média 1991-2020).






Cumulativamente:






O IPMA-A aparentemente desistiu de publicar relatórios climatológicos mensais. Certamente estarão no mesmo local que as imagens de radar das xx:00h


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mai 2021 às 21:51)

Essa saída do ecm está bastante abaixo da média do ensemble, nomeadamente entre 29 Maio e 2 Junho.
Ou seja até dia 29 Maio as máximas andarão pelos 30c a 32c, mas depois logo se vê!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2021 às 22:05)

Orion disse:


> Evitando o calor, o continente deve acabar o mês com uma anomalia negativa decente (especialmente se adotarem a média 1991-2020).


Tirando o Algarve, o resto do país deverá acabar próximo ou abaixo do normal ao nível da temperatura. Grandes contrastes entre o Norte, que tem levado com frentes em dissipação, e o Sul, com uma clara influência anticiclónica e um calor associado também ao efeito Föhen (vento de noroeste)!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mai 2021 às 23:20)

Olha que não é bem assim..
De acordo com as normais 71-00 até ao dia 24 Maio, temos uma forte anomalia negativa no litoral norte, ligeiramente abaixo da média na restante região norte e centro, e uma forte anomalia positiva a sul do Tejo.
De acordo com as previsões face ao calor generalizado previsto ainda não é um dado adquirido que no final do mês exista anomalia negativa da temperatura..
Quanto ao sul a tendência será para acentuar bastante essa anomalia positiva.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Mai 2021 às 22:45)

Parece que os principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) estão em consenso para uma possível cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal continental para o início de junho... Para além das trovoadas estará também previsto calor... Se estas previsões se concretizarem parece que poderemos ter finalmente, em vários anos, um início de junho de sonho para qualquer meteolouco, matando dois coelhos de uma cajadada só... 
Ao nível das temperaturas poderemos ter o primeiro início de junho decente desde 2017, para encontrarmos um início de junho com calor e trovoadas ao mesmo tempo é preciso recuar a 2015.


----------



## Tonton (26 Mai 2021 às 23:05)

Santofsky disse:


> Ao nível das temperaturas poderemos ter o primeiro início de junho decente ...



Decente, por ter calor exagerado???   
Para mim, não, é mais é indecente, hahahaha


----------



## Cesar (26 Mai 2021 às 23:43)

O calor vai apertar só falta saber a itensidade e quanto tempo vai durar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Mai 2021 às 23:48)

Neste momento o calor mais intenso será entre os dias 29 e o dia 1 Junho, sendo os mais intensos os dias 30 e 31 Maio.
O início de Junho até deverá ser mais fresco que o normal particularmente entre os dias 2 e 4 de Junho.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Mai 2021 às 23:50)

Tonton disse:


> Decente, por ter calor exagerado???
> Para mim, não, é mais é indecente, hahahaha



Gostos são gostos...  
É óbvio que, se alguém me desse a escolher entre os inícios dos junhos de 2017 ou 2018, por exemplo, preferia claramente o de 2017 por ter tido o tempo mais adequado e condizente para a época do ano... O início de junho de 2018 mais parecia a Escandinávia do que Portugal, mas pronto tudo bem...


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2021 às 09:32)

Falta(rá) HR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Mai 2021 às 10:39)

Tonton disse:


> Decente, por ter calor exagerado???
> Para mim, não, é mais é indecente, hahahaha



E com a máscara na fuça, então, nem se fala...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Mai 2021 às 11:34)

Eu até considero este mês de Maio bastante ameno. No final deverá terminar com ligeira anomalia positiva mas não quer dizer que tenha sido um mês muito quente.
Temos tido mínimas até bem frescas e as máximas têm sido mais elevadas no litoral e muito pontuais. Ao final da tarde o calor tem sido varrido rapidamente pela nortada fresca e persistente em muitos dias do mês.
Por exemplo o ano passado na 2a quinzena tivemos, aí sim, períodos bem tórridos. No geral considero o mês normal e até conseguimos ter uma boa frente melhor que muitas de Inverno
Agoram faltam é os aguaceiros e trovoadas mas isso é outra história...


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mai 2021 às 11:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu até considero este mês de Maio bastante ameno. No final deverá terminar com ligeira anomalia positiva mas não quer dizer que tenha sido um mês muito quente.
> Temos tido mínimas até bem frescas e as máximas têm sido mais elevadas no litoral e muito pontuais. Ao final da tarde o calor tem sido varrido rapidamente pela nortada fresca e persistente em muitos dias do mês.
> Por exemplo o ano passado na 2a quinzena tivemos, aí sim, períodos bem tórridos. No geral considero o mês normal e até conseguimos ter uma boa frente melhor que muitas de Inverno
> Agoram faltam é os aguaceiros e trovoadas mas isso é outra história...


O maio do ano passado foi o mais quente de sempre e é um péssimo termo de comparação


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2021 às 17:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu até considero este mês de Maio bastante ameno. No final deverá terminar com ligeira anomalia positiva mas não quer dizer que tenha sido um mês muito quente.
> Temos tido mínimas até bem frescas e as máximas têm sido mais elevadas no litoral e muito pontuais. Ao final da tarde o calor tem sido varrido rapidamente pela nortada fresca e persistente em muitos dias do mês.
> Por exemplo o ano passado na 2a quinzena tivemos, aí sim, períodos bem tórridos. No geral considero o mês normal e até conseguimos ter uma boa frente melhor que muitas de Inverno
> Agoram faltam é os aguaceiros e trovoadas mas isso é outra história...



Hoje fiz o trajecto da N2 até Barranco do Velho e depois N124 até Alcoutim e vi algumas fontes secas e outras ainda corria água.

A Serra do Caldeirão ainda tem partes em que a vegetação ainda está meio verde, só a partir de Martin Longo é que está tudo praticamente seco, embora no concelho de Alcoutim, as bermas da estrada estão limpas e no concelho de Tavira nada limpo e até considero a zona entre CatraiaFeiteiraMontes Novos um verdadeiro barril de pólvora com muita vegetação, pinheiros e eucaliptos, passados quase 9 anos do grande incêndio de 2012, deviam de fazer mais manutenção das bermas e sobretudo prevenção de incêndios. 

A paisagem é linda e maravilhosa e sem tempo para as fotos, mas que bom respirar o ar puro sem máscara e o belo cheiro a estevas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Mai 2021 às 10:17)

Actualmente olhar a modelos e uma completa perda de tempo mesmo a menos de 72h..
Fonix


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Mai 2021 às 11:36)

O ECMWF cortou bastante no calor para domingo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2021 às 13:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF cortou bastante no calor para domingo


E ainda bem. Não estamos em julho, estamos no início de junho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2021 às 13:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E ainda bem. Não estamos em julho, estamos no início de junho...



Por aqui,nem é preciso mais calor, está bom assim. Bom para fazer tudo, praia, trabalhar, dormir, ver boas vistas, mais calor só se for para derreter as banhas e dormir mal.


----------



## Santofsky (28 Mai 2021 às 15:09)

Meus amigos, estamos quase a entrar no período onde as temperaturas de 30°C são uma banalidade (período junho-setembro)... Por isso o calor neste período é uma coisa absolutamente normal. Frio é que já não é normal, de certeza absoluta...


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2021 às 16:26)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus amigos, estamos quase a entrar no período onde as temperaturas de 30°C são uma banalidade (período junho-setembro)... Por isso o calor neste período é uma coisa absolutamente normal. Frio é que já não é normal, de certeza absoluta...



São uma banalidade em muitos locais... Mas não noutros. Vai perguntar a uma pessoa de Peniche por exemplo se 30ºC são banais por lá... Por vezes há semanas inteiras nos meses de verão em que pouco passam dos 20ºC e nem o Sol vêem...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Mai 2021 às 16:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E ainda bem. Não estamos em julho, estamos no início de junho...





algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui,nem é preciso mais calor, está bom assim. Bom para fazer tudo, praia, trabalhar, dormir, ver boas vistas, mais calor só se for para derreter as banhas e dormir mal.


Ainda não perceberam que calor para ele são só temperaturas acima dos 40°c?
Tudo o que seja abaixo disso não interessa...


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2021 às 18:03)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus amigos, estamos quase a entrar no período onde as temperaturas de 30°C são uma banalidade (período junho-setembro)... Por isso o calor neste período é uma coisa absolutamente normal. Frio é que já não é normal, de certeza absoluta...


Nem a Amareleja tem uma média das máximas superior a 30 ºC em junho, quanto mais na primeira quinzena. Claro que em grande parte do interior e do Sul haver alguns dias com máximas acima de 30 ºC nesta altura é normal, mas não é suposto serem a maioria, nem estarem muito acima dos 30 ºC


----------



## Stinger (28 Mai 2021 às 18:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Nem a Amareleja tem uma média das máximas superior a 30 ºC em junho, quanto mais na primeira quinzena. Claro que em grande parte do interior e do Sul haver alguns dias com máximas acima de 30 ºC nesta altura é normal, mas não é suposto serem a maioria, nem estarem muito acima dos 30 ºC


O que é normal? Temos de definir normal...

O clima é volátil todo ele, o que sabemos é estamos numa zona que é normal termos bastante calor como frio qb.

Temos invernos chuvosos como invernos secos tudo normal portanto. O clima não é uma máquina em que metemos o termostato a 25 graus e temos o verão sempre a 25... Ou que metemos o programa no modo chuva e temos chuva quando queremos.

Até nas previsões se vê isso, o que é hoje já não é amanhã.



Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2021 às 18:38)

Stinger disse:


> O que é normal? Temos de definir normal...
> 
> O clima é volátil todo ele, o que sabemos é estamos numa zona que é normal termos bastante calor como frio qb.
> 
> ...


A Amareleja tem em média 15,6 dias com mais de 30 ºC em junho. Se assumirmos que desses cerca de 6 acontecerão na (relativamente mais fria) primeira quinzena, é fácil ver que mesmo lá isto, não sendo de maneira nenhuma um fenómeno exótico e invulgar, também não é suposto acontecer todos os dias. E esta é só a estação em Portugal com a média das máximas mais alta, noutros lugares será menos comum


----------



## Cesar (30 Mai 2021 às 00:30)

Já falta pouco para o evento trovoadas, espero que não ocorram estragos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2021 às 18:46)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia e bom mês de Junho para todos os membros seguidores deste fórum.
> 
> Parece que o calor do fim de semana passado fez amuar o tempo. *O Junho começa fresco na primeira semana* e *vai ficar zangado para o interior Norte e Centro com trovoadas e granizo*.  Já o Noaa prevê alguma precipitação a partir de dia 12 ( mas tudo muito incerto ainda).


Fresco na primeira semana? Mais diria no primeiro dia... É que, neste mês, a média das máximas anda em redor dos 24ºC ou menos no Litoral e os 26 a 26ºC no interior. Ainda não estamos no pico do verão e é totalmente normal a ocorrência destes períodos mais frescos, ainda que não com a intensidade dos que nos atingem em meses de primavera. 

Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá dar um salto no interior e, na próxima semana, até deverão andar bem acima da média para esta altura do ano em grande parte do país e sobretudo no Interior Alentejano. Inclusive poderão ser alcançadas as primeiras mínimas tropicais no Sotavento Algarvio, vendo pelas últimas atualizações dos modelos. 

Quanto às trovoadas e granizo, pelo que vejo parece que o evento será quase somente em Espanha, bem longe da fronteira. Só mesmo Trás-os-Montes poderá apanhar com alguma coisa de maior intensidade e mesmo assim não sei...


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2021 às 18:52)




----------



## Cesar (1 Jun 2021 às 19:18)

Portanto tempo fresco a Norte e a Sul tempo quente.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2021 às 19:29)

Cesar disse:


> O mês de junho parece que vai ter várias caras com talvez muitas trovoadas.


Trovoadas? Só se for em Espanha como sempre.


----------



## Cesar (2 Jun 2021 às 18:47)

Já não se entende as páginas do facebook falam sem trovoadas no fim de semana, e o Ipma tem na descritiva essas trovoadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2021 às 19:48)

Cesar disse:


> Já não se entende as páginas do facebook falam sem trovoadas no fim de semana, e o Ipma tem na descritiva essas trovoadas.


O IPMA refere apenas a *possibilidade, *não quer dizer que ocorram, grande parte da instabilidade ficará em Espanha.


----------



## Cesar (2 Jun 2021 às 21:19)

Impressionante o numero elevado de descargas eléctricas na Peninsula Ibérica na Segunda feira


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jun 2021 às 21:41)

Boa tarde,

Junho a começar bem fresco e assim permanece até dia 4 Junho.
Depois teremos possivelmente uma semana bem quentinha, antes de voltar a esfriar novamente... algo muito natural neste mês!
Mas aguardemos....


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jun 2021 às 14:55)

Este tópico tem estado muito parado nos últimos dias... Não gostam do calor?   
Parece que, ao contrário dos junhos de 2018 e 2019 em que houve vários dias em que parecia mais a Escandinávia do que Portugal, desta vez vamos ter uma semana digna de um mês de junho, sobretudo no interior do país... Se há altura em que deve estar calor é agora e não no inverno. No último inverno tivemos um pouco de tudo: frio, chuva, geadas, sincelos, temperaturas negativas... só faltou mesmo a neve, naquele fiasco de 9 de janeiro. Agora o tempo é de verão e por isso o calor e as trovoadas são coisas absolutamente normais nesta altura do ano e assim será até outubro, queiramos ou não. Quem sabe se as trovoadas não poderão regressar no fim de semana de Santo António...
PS: De certeza que o @RedeMeteo partilhará da mesma opinião que eu


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jun 2021 às 15:01)

MSantos disse:


> São uma banalidade em muitos locais... Mas não noutros. Vai perguntar a uma pessoa de Peniche por exemplo se 30ºC são banais por lá... Por vezes há semanas inteiras nos meses de verão em que pouco passam dos 20ºC e nem o Sol vêem...





N_Fig disse:


> Nem a Amareleja tem uma média das máximas superior a 30 ºC em junho, quanto mais na primeira quinzena. Claro que em grande parte do interior e do Sul haver alguns dias com máximas acima de 30 ºC nesta altura é normal, mas não é suposto serem a maioria, nem estarem muito acima dos 30 ºC



No litoral oeste pode não ser uma banalidade, mas no interior sim são uma banalidade, sobretudo no Alentejo e vales do Guadiana, Tejo, Douro e Tua. Diria até que são banalíssimos os 30°C nestas regiões no período junho-setembro


----------



## Cesar (6 Jun 2021 às 15:13)

As temperaturas aproximam se dos 30 ou quem sabe dos 40 lá mais para a frente.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2021 às 18:38)

Santofsky disse:


> Este tópico tem estado muito parado nos últimos dias... Não gostam do calor?
> Parece que, ao contrário dos junhos de 2018 e 2019 em que houve vários dias em que parecia mais a Escandinávia do que Portugal, desta vez vamos ter uma semana digna de um mês de junho, sobretudo no interior do país... Se há altura em que deve estar calor é agora e não no inverno. No último inverno tivemos um pouco de tudo: frio, chuva, geadas, sincelos, temperaturas negativas... só faltou mesmo a neve, naquele fiasco de 9 de janeiro. Agora o tempo é de verão e por isso o calor e as trovoadas são coisas absolutamente normais nesta altura do ano e assim será até outubro, queiramos ou não. Quem sabe se as trovoadas não poderão regressar no fim de semana de Santo António...
> PS: De certeza que o @RedeMeteo partilhará da mesma opinião que eu


Completamente de acordo


----------



## Cesar (6 Jun 2021 às 19:11)

As previsões não enganam vamos ter uma primeira onda de calor!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jun 2021 às 19:22)

Santofsky disse:


> Não gostam do calor?



Não.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2021 às 19:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não.


Two.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jun 2021 às 19:53)

A partir do dia 10 Junho ainda está tudo muito incerto, pelo que não se pode ainda falar em onda de calor.
Alem disso será provável a ocorrência de trovoadas a partir do dia 10 Junho e tempo fresco possivelmente em especial a partir de 15 Junho!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2021 às 20:07)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A partir do dia 10 Junho ainda está tudo muito incerto, pelo que não se pode ainda falar em onda de calor.
> Alem disso será provável a ocorrência de trovoadas a partir do dia 10 Junho e tempo fresco possivelmente em especial a partir de 15 Junho!


Tempo fresco? A meu ver é pouco provável dada a altura do ano e ainda falta muito tempo até dia 15...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jun 2021 às 20:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tempo fresco? A meu ver é pouco provável dada a altura do ano e ainda falta muito tempo até dia 15...



Refiro me a temperaturas abaixo do normal não é??


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jun 2021 às 22:54)

Cesar disse:


> As previsões não enganam vamos ter uma primeira onda de calor!



Acho que já houve recentemente uma onda de calor no interior do país (sobretudo norte e centro) no final de maio. E acho que também já houve outra em fins de março nalguns locais, aquando das poeiradas em suspensão do norte de África registadas nos últimos dias do mês. Portanto nalguns locais esta poderá ser a terceira onda de calor do ano, mas também poderei estar errado



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A partir do dia 10 Junho ainda está tudo muito incerto, pelo que não se pode ainda falar em onda de calor.
> Alem disso será provável a ocorrência de trovoadas a partir do dia 10 Junho e tempo fresco possivelmente em especial a partir de 15 Junho!



A atual onda de calor que está em curso é praticamente uma certeza no interior do país, sobretudo do norte e centro. Aliás a onda de calor terá já iniciado entre ontem e hoje nalguns destes locais, pelo que com as previsões até ao fim de semana de Santo António será certamente um dado adquirido


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jun 2021 às 23:25)

Quanto às trovoadas as previsões estão a ficar interessantes para o Santo António... Mas num ápice tudo poderá mudar!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Jun 2021 às 00:00)

Santofsky disse:


> Acho que já houve recentemente uma onda de calor no interior do país (sobretudo norte e centro) no final de maio. E acho que também já houve outra em fins de março nalguns locais, aquando das poeiradas em suspensão do norte de África registadas nos últimos dias do mês. Portanto nalguns locais esta poderá ser a terceira onda de calor do ano, mas também poderei estar errado
> 
> 
> 
> A atual onda de calor que está em curso é praticamente uma certeza no interior do país, sobretudo do norte e centro. Aliás a onda de calor terá já iniciado entre ontem e hoje nalguns destes locais, pelo que com as previsões até ao fim de semana de Santo António será certamente um dado adquirido



Atenção que "onda de calor" é um conceito científico: "[...] segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência." (Fonte)
Portanto, não é por "estar calor" que ocorre, necessariamente, uma onda de calor! É necessário cumprir aqueles requisitos.


----------



## Santofsky (7 Jun 2021 às 14:24)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Atenção que "onda de calor" é um conceito científico: "[...] segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência." (Fonte)
> Portanto, não é por "estar calor" que ocorre, necessariamente, uma onda de calor! É necessário cumprir aqueles requisitos.



Sim, exato. E creio que esses requisitos foram cumpridos pelo menos nas regiões do interior norte e centro nos últimos dias de maio (início a 25/26 e fim a 31), isto olhando para o atual sistema de médias mensais constantes que o IPMA utiliza (uma estupidez a média das máximas a 31 de maio ser de 20°C e a 1 de junho ser de 25°C ) ao contrário por exemplo de há 10 anos atrás, o boletim climatológico de maio 2021 tirará as dúvidas. E tendo em conta que no interior norte e centro a média das máximas para junho ronda os 25/26°C e desde sábado que se verificam máximas acima de 30°C nalguns locais dessas regiões, olhando para as previsões para os próximos dias arrisco-me a dizer que esses locais entrarão em onda de calor lá para quinta/sexta. Quanto à suposta onda de calor de fins de março, nenhuma estação IPMA registou tal ocorrência, mas pode muito bem ter ocorrido numa ou outra estação amadora... Houve máximas acima de 25°C (nalguns locais perto dos 30°C) nos últimos cinco/seis dias de março em particular no sul do país (a média das máximas de março no sul do país ronda os 17/18°C creio eu), portanto não é de descartar que tenha ocorrido alguma onda de calor em estações amadoras


----------



## Cesar (7 Jun 2021 às 19:17)

Para o Santo António parece que estão previstas trovoadas, por exemplo para Aguiar da Beira já podem ocorrer Sexta feira dia 11.


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2021 às 22:34)

http://oal.ul.pt/eclipse-anular-do-sol-10-junho-2021/







!!!  https://www.esero.pt/160/Eclipse-do-Sol

(outros irão certamente aparecer)

 https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=can&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24 & https://wvs.earthdata.nasa.gov/?LAY...MAT=image/jpeg&AUTOSCALE=TRUE&RESOLUTION=10km


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2021 às 23:19)

Santofsky disse:


> No litoral oeste pode não ser uma banalidade, mas no interior sim são uma banalidade, sobretudo no Alentejo e vales do Guadiana, Tejo, Douro e Tua. Diria até que são banalíssimos os 30°C nestas regiões no período junho-setembro


Período junho-setembro em geral, claro. Primeira quinzena de junho, que era o que se estava a falar, depende dos lugares


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jun 2021 às 20:19)

Pessoal, aproveitem estas noites frescas para refrescar as vossas casas, julho é já a seguir, e aqui em CB, isso normalmente significa noites tropicais. Neste momento já estou acima dos 26 dentro de casa, sigo com 26.8C, um horror...


----------



## Cesar (8 Jun 2021 às 21:37)

Há quem diga que julho e Agosto vão ser para torrar com calor


----------



## Cesar (9 Jun 2021 às 20:55)

As coisas estão se a compor para um festival elétrico durante uns dias, agora só falta saber quais as zonas mais atingidas.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2021 às 23:10)

Deverá estacionar nas imediações do continente:


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2021 às 14:08)

Orion disse:


> Deverá estacionar nas imediações do continente:


----------



## André Ultra (10 Jun 2021 às 21:18)

Boa noite, não consigo ter acesso as previsões de junho.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2021 às 01:19)

dia de amanhã com instabilidade maior que hoje e em mais partes do país, o que o ipma faz? deixa tudo verde.... vai meter os avisos amanhã em cima da hora como sempre neste tipo de eventos de trovoadas......


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2021 às 08:07)

david 6 disse:


> dia de amanhã com instabilidade maior que hoje e em mais partes do país, o que o ipma faz? deixa tudo verde.... vai meter os avisos amanhã em cima da hora como sempre neste tipo de eventos de trovoadas......


13 distritos com aviso laranja devido a aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jun 2021 às 12:16)

serra morena, Andaluzia, extremadura, alentejo... as primeiras trovoadas.

no norte e centro... mais por volta das 14. 

infelizmente as condições são excelentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2021 às 18:00)

Comunicado IPMA sobre o tempo adverso:

*Assunto: Condições meteorológicas adversas sobre Portugal Continental *
Até dia 16 de junho, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental vai ser influenciado por uma depressão fria nos níveis altos da atmosfera, associada nos níveis baixos, a um vale invertido que vai desde o norte de África até à Península Ibérica, e que transporta sobre o território, uma massa de ar com características tropicais.

Assim, *prevê-se para os próximos dias, uma situação de instabilidade potencialmente severa, especialmente sobre as regiões Norte, Centro e Alto Alentejo*, onde localmente ocorrerão aguaceiros fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas e rajadas fortes. Esta situação deverá originar, sempre que possível (dada a incerteza na localização da instabilidade e a sua severidade), a emissão atempada de *avisos meteorológicos de Precipitação e/ou Trovoadas de nível Amarelo, mais prováveis durante as tardes e até final dos dias, ou, eventualmente Laranja*, se o acompanhamento da situação meteorológica com recurso aos meios de nowcasting disponíveis, assim o impuser.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2021 às 05:42)

Vai começar mais um dia potencialmente interessante.


----------



## TxMxR (13 Jun 2021 às 12:24)

Tendo em conta o tempo que se tem feito (e vai fazer) sentir nestes dias, penso que não custava nada o IPMA ser um bocado mais preciso com os avisos deles.. já enjoa um bocado o "lençol" laranja do costume sem mais informação nenhuma.. 

Na página do estofex hoje não publicaram nada.. não sei se por ser fim de semana, se por acharem que de facto não vai haver tempo extremo, resta esperar para ver..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jun 2021 às 13:39)

E qd se pensava que era altura de vir o calor, o que temos pela frente será dias bem fresquinhos fazendo com que a anomalia negativa no litoral oeste ainda seja mais vincada


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2021 às 14:29)

TxMxR disse:


> Na página do estofex hoje não publicaram nada.. não sei se por ser fim de semana, se por acharem que de facto não vai haver tempo extremo, resta esperar para ver..



https://images.meteociel.fr/im/97/16513/animxvz1.gif vs https://images.meteociel.fr/im/68/16042/animloh2.gif

Ainda há tempo.


----------



## TxMxR (13 Jun 2021 às 15:08)

Orion disse:


> Ainda há tempo.



Sim, tempo há sempre, mas por norma fazem o aviso no dia anterior quando é expectável alguma ocorrência mais significativa.. É certo que nestes eventos é impossível saber o quê, onde, e quando com alguma certeza, mas gosto sempre de ver as análises de quem percebe MUITO mais do que eu. 

Já tive a minha dose ontem. Entre estores desfeitos, telhas partidas, carros amassados e água dentro de casa... já tive animação que chegue para 10 anos.


----------



## Cesar (13 Jun 2021 às 16:19)

Parece que a instabilidade se vai manter mais uns dias a norte e centro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jun 2021 às 20:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E qd se pensava que era altura de vir o calor, o que temos pela frente será dias bem fresquinhos fazendo com que a anomalia negativa no litoral oeste ainda seja mais vincada


Para mim está ótimo, tendo em conta que ainda vou ter de me estafar mais umas três semanas devido ao meu trabalho e aos atrasos que ocorreram durante os confinamentos. A última semana para mim foi bastante má devido ao calor, portanto ainda bem que não vêm 30°C durante 25 dias seguidos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2021 às 21:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para mim está ótimo, tendo em conta que ainda vou ter de me estafar mais umas três semanas devido ao meu trabalho e aos atrasos que ocorreram durante os confinamentos. A última semana para mim foi bastante má devido ao calor, portanto ainda bem que não vêm 30°C durante 25 dias seguidos...



Para quem anda de carro todo o dia, mete água por cima e não sai nada por baixo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2021 às 21:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E qd se pensava que era altura de vir o calor, o que temos pela frente será dias bem fresquinhos fazendo com que a anomalia negativa no litoral oeste ainda seja mais vincada


Tempo fresco onde?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jun 2021 às 22:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tempo fresco onde?



Temperaturas que nem devem ultrapassar os 23 ou 24 graus por aí e no litoral oeste poderá andar entre 15 a 17 c será calor, isto entre os dias 17 a 19 Junho?


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jun 2021 às 23:30)

De facto o tempo quente e estável está difícil de chegar este ano... o anti ciclone nao consegue ficar fixo sobre o nosso país


----------



## meteo (14 Jun 2021 às 01:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> De facto o tempo quente e estável está difícil de chegar este ano... o anti ciclone nao consegue ficar fixo sobre o nosso país


Lendo assim rápido, ate parece que já estamos em Agosto. Estamos agora a entrar no Verão.. Não é expectavel haver estabilidade total na Primavera, muito menos calor persistente em Abril, Maio e início de Junho. Se já aconteceu, já. Mas não é regra, nem perto disso.


----------



## Cesar (14 Jun 2021 às 18:38)

Parece que voltará amanhã a forte instabilidade e que não faça estragos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jun 2021 às 18:44)

meteo disse:


> Lendo assim rápido, ate parece que já estamos em Agosto. Estamos agora a entrar no Verão.. Não é expectavel haver estabilidade total na Primavera, muito menos calor persistente em Abril, Maio e início de Junho. Se já aconteceu, já. Mas não é regra, nem perto disso.


Mas até ao fim do mês na melhor das hipóteses chegaremos aos 34°C.....


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2021 às 18:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mas até ao fim do mês na melhor das hipóteses chegaremos aos 34°C.....


34°c e já é demais, por mim nunca passava dos 20°c.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2021 às 19:57)

14 de Junho e o @RedeMeteo já quer >40º nas previsões. O habitual, portanto 

Senti-me tentado a publicar as previsões (bem quentinhas) de outros centros meteorológicos menos referenciados, mas não o farei para impedir mais sofrimento por parte do supramencionado jovem.

Para simplificar:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2021 às 20:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tempo fresco onde?



No interior, desde Martim Longo até Chaves registaram-se temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, logo temperaturas perfeitamente normais.

Depende do que é tempo fresco para cada um. Uns menos 40ºC é tempo fresco, outros 30ºC já é calor a mais, tudo depende de cada um.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2021 às 20:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depende do que é tempo fresco para cada um. Uns menos 40ºC é tempo fresco, outros 30ºC já é calor a mais, tudo depende de cada um.


Concordo plenamente, para mim tudo o que seja mais de 22°c já é demais, mas para o nosso colega @RedeMeteo, só é realmente calor acima dos 42°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2021 às 20:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo plenamente, para mim tudo o que seja mais de 22°c já é demais, mas para o nosso colega @RedeMeteo, só é realmente calor acima dos 42°c.



Com 22ºC é uma maravilha, mas nada bate quando está 42ºC, uma pessoa até começa a ver miragens e a partir dos 45ºC começa a alucinar que diga o @joralentejano .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2021 às 21:05)

Veremos e se as temperaturas acima do normal previsto para este Verão não saiem mas é exactamente ao contrário, ou seja, tempo normal ou abaixo da média!


----------



## André Ultra (14 Jun 2021 às 21:15)

Boa noite, para o dia de quarta feira continua a instabilidade?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2021 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No interior, desde Martim Longo até Chaves registaram-se temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, logo temperaturas perfeitamente normais.
> 
> Depende do que é tempo fresco para cada um. Uns menos 40ºC é tempo fresco, outros 30ºC já é calor a mais, tudo depende de cada um.


Exato, vai consoante o hábito de cada um. No verão, para mim, ter temperaturas de 29/30ºC em alguns dias até é fresco.  Até aos 33/34ºC tolera-se bem, mas acima disso e principalmente se for duradouro, já é mais complicado. Mas pronto, todos sabemos que temperaturas acima dos 35ºC é o pão nosso de cada dia no Alentejo e temos de nos aguentar, quer queiramos, quer não. No entanto, sou sincero, também não gosto das temperaturas de 19/20ºC que toda a costa, principalmente de Lisboa para norte tem ao longo de grande parte do verão. Para além disso, têm também as ventanias e os céus nublados quase todos os dias e o vento intenso, especialmente, é coisa que dispenso, e muito.
Ter mais de 40ºC, é interessante para os registos, mas não traz benefícios nenhuns e também dispenso totalmente. Se tiver de vir, vem e reconheço que é comum na região onde vivo, por isso não há outro remédio senão aguentar, mas não desejo. Pode ficar lá longe que não faz mal.


algarvio1980 disse:


> Com 22ºC é uma maravilha, mas nada bate quando está 42ºC, uma pessoa até começa a ver miragens e a partir dos 45ºC começa a alucinar que diga o @joralentejano .


Ui, uma pessoa nem sabe onde se meter. Abre-se a janela e parece que estamos a abrir a porta do forno. Se forem 2/3 dias até se aguenta mais ou menos porque as casas se mantêm algo frescas, principalmente no rés do chão, mas se for duradouro com em Agosto de 2018, é horrível. Em julho do ano passado não tivemos 45ºC, mas tivemos 38/40ºC quase o mês inteiro, portanto não é melhor.


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2021 às 21:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com 22ºC é uma maravilha, mas nada bate quando está 42ºC, uma pessoa até começa a ver miragens e a partir dos 45ºC começa a alucinar que diga o @joralentejano .



Acho que só senti tais valores (iguais ou superiores a 45ºc) quando fui ao Vale do Guadiana.
Lembro-me que em várias localidades do Alentejo estavam mais de 40 graus (e isto em planaltos) e tive que ir ao Vale do Guadiana fazer trabalho de campo (a poucos kms de Mértola)..
Quando cheguei ao vale, parecia que tinha aberto a porta do forno...
Debaixo das árvores, vi miríades de animais (sobretudo insetos), certamente a tentar fugir do calor abrasador. Presas e predadores, ficavam até lado a lado, e eram dadas tréguas pois todos apenas queriam sobreviver.
Os 42 graus em Mértola, pareciam tão fresquinhos (sim tive que ir buscar urgentemente garrafões de água fresca a Mértola). Até fiquei umas 2 horas em Mértola, à espera que o pior do calor passasse...
De acordo com a minha experiência, a partir dos 45ºc, começa a ser a cabeça, a cara e os olhos a serem afetados... E cada inspiração de ar, parece que contribui para o aumento da temperatura do corpo. Mas podia falar de muitos outros sintomas...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2021 às 21:59)

Eu já apanhei 43 graus há uns anos no Vale da Vilariça, antes de chegar a Vila Flor, é um ar tão quente e abafado que chega a ser irreal..a sensação é semelhante a abrir a porta de um forno e sentir o bafo.Aqui em Azinhoso, como é  uma zona alta e de planalto, tais valores,de ou  acima dos 40 são pouco prováveis mas zonas como Vilariça, Ponte de Remondes (vale do sabor) Mirandela, Pinhão, Freixo, Pocinho ( há histórias de que os trabalhadores do caminho de ferro assavam as sardinhas nos carris do comboio) Barca de Alva, valores de 40 graus e até superiores  em vagas de calor são frequentes no verão.Noto que o calor suporta-se melhor em Azinhoso do que no Porto, talvez  por ser mais seco e as noites muito raramente serem tropicais, ou seja, podem estar 35 graus durante o dia, mas de manhã cedo normalmente estão uns 16/17 graus e às vezes menos.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2021 às 22:07)

Eu também já apanhei 45°c em Badajoz 2/3 vezes, mal se consegue respirar, alguns que me perdoem, mas como é que se consegue ter fascínio por estas temperaturas?


----------



## Cesar (14 Jun 2021 às 22:36)

Parece que vamos ter um Verão com trovoada abundante como nunca tivemos nos últimos anos


----------



## comentador (14 Jun 2021 às 22:37)

EM 2018 os calores vieram em Agosto e Setembro. Junho e Julho foram amenos e com  nevoeiros e neblinas matinais e trovoadas no interior. Temos de entender que vivemos num clima cada vez mais com oscilações bruscas nos estados do tempo. Hoje estão 25 ºC amanhã já podem estar 37, ou hoje está Sol e amanhã pode chover ou fazer geada.


----------



## Stinger (14 Jun 2021 às 22:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu também já apanhei 45°c em Badajoz 2/3 vezes, mal se consegue respirar, alguns que me perdoem, mas como é que se consegue ter fascínio por estas temperaturas?


Qualquer meteolouco gosta de extremos, muito frio muito quente bla bla bla.

O clima é assim mesmo muito volatil e não a vontade dos fregueses. Assim como no nosso país o verão não é 20 graus nem no inverno é 15 graus 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2021 às 23:02)

Stinger disse:


> O clima é assim mesmo muito volatil e não a vontade dos fregueses.
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Certo, ainda bem que é assim e que ninguém manda no tempo, porque senão estávamos todos em guerra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2021 às 23:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu também já apanhei 45°c em Badajoz 2/3 vezes, mal se consegue respirar, alguns que me perdoem, mas como é que se consegue ter fascínio por estas temperaturas?



Em Portalegre e por aqui, temos ainda a acrescentar inferno das noites tropicais, em que temos vezes que estamos com 30ºC á meia-noite e mesmo com mínimas a rondar os 27/28ºC, em algumas excepções superiores a 30ºC. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Certo, ainda bem que é assim e que ninguém manda no tempo, porque senão estávamos todos em guerra.



Mas isso, seria lindo, era um a querer calor, o vizinho ao lado queria chuva, outro neve, outro furacão, outro frio e uns queriam a chuva toda e outros sem nenhuma.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2021 às 09:10)

Para mim pior do que ter mais de 40ºC de dia, é ter mais de 25ºC de noite... Noites tropicais? Dispenso...


----------



## Santofsky (15 Jun 2021 às 09:56)

A verdade é que para quem gosta de calor e trovoadas este junho está a ser um mimo, talvez o junho mais movimentado dos últimos 15 anos. O último junho parecido com este foi o de 2006, em que tivemos igualmente em meados do mês dias e dias consecutivos de instabilidade... Instabilidade essa que promete voltar a piorar na tarde de hoje, depois de um dia de "tréguas". Amanhã e quinta-feira poderão ser os piores dias, com acumulados que poderão localmente superar os 30-40 mm... Nalguns locais este junho poderá mesmo terminar como o mais chuvoso do século!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jun 2021 às 10:13)

Santofsky disse:


> A verdade é que para quem gosta de calor e trovoadas este junho está a ser um mimo, talvez o junho mais movimentado dos últimos 15 anos. O último junho parecido com este foi o de 2006, em que tivemos igualmente em meados do mês dias e dias consecutivos de instabilidade...


Depende... na região sul não tem havido qualquer instabilidade, até parece outro país.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jun 2021 às 10:47)

Snifa disse:


> Eu já apanhei 43 graus há uns anos no Vale da Vilariça, antes de chegar a Vila Flor, é um ar tão quente e abafado que chega a ser irreal..a sensação é semelhante a abrir a porta de um forno e sentir o bafo.Aqui em Azinhoso, como é  uma zona alta e de planalto, tais valores,de ou  acima dos 40 são pouco prováveis mas zonas como Vilariça, Ponte de Remondes (vale do sabor) Mirandela, Pinhão, Freixo, Pocinho ( há histórias de que os trabalhadores do caminho de ferro assavam as sardinhas nos carris do comboio) Barca de Alva, valores de 40 graus e até superiores  em vagas de calor são frequentes no verão.Noto que o calor suporta-se melhor em Azinhoso do que no Porto, talvez  por ser mais seco e as noites muito raramente serem tropicais, ou seja, podem estar 35 graus durante o dia, mas de manhã cedo normalmente estão uns 16/17 graus e às vezes menos.


No Pulo do Lobo em pleno Vale do Guadiana entre Serpa e Mértola as pessoas pescavam os peixes do rio e assavam-nos nas rochas circundantes ao rio


----------



## dahon (15 Jun 2021 às 12:21)

MSantos disse:


> Para mim pior do que ter mais de 40ºC de dia, é ter mais de 25ºC de noite... Noites tropicais? Dispenso...


Ora nem mais. Durante o dia venham os 40°C, desde de que à noite de para refrescar e dormir. A partir do momento que começa a afetar o sono entra o efeito bola de neve e já tudo é insuportável.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2021 às 12:25)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mas até ao fim do mês na melhor das hipóteses chegaremos aos 34°C.....



já nem me admiro com este tipo de comentário, todos os anos a mesma conversa, chega Junho já quer 40ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jun 2021 às 13:39)

No Pulo do Lobo em pleno Vale do Guadiana entre Serpa e Mértola as pessoas pescavam os peixes do rio e assavam-nos nas rochas circundantes ao rio

Ahhh afinal temos aqui a explicação. Mas sinceramente detesto sentir-me peixe assado com as temperaturas que estão, quanto mais com 40ºC ou mais... É que as temperaturas no Alentejo, e particularmente em Portalegre, quer de dia, quer de noite, são dignas para confitar a malta, pelo que dispenso integrar esse "MasterChef"...


----------



## Santofsky (15 Jun 2021 às 14:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende... na região sul não tem havido qualquer instabilidade, até parece outro país.



Houve dois dias... tarde de sábado e madrugada de domingo. Mas de facto nada comparado com o que tem havido mais a norte.


----------



## Santofsky (15 Jun 2021 às 14:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> No Pulo do Lobo em pleno Vale do Guadiana entre Serpa e Mértola as pessoas pescavam os peixes do rio e assavam-nos nas rochas circundantes ao rio
> 
> Ahhh afinal temos aqui a explicação. Mas sinceramente detesto sentir-me peixe assado com as temperaturas que estão, quanto mais com 40ºC ou mais... É que as temperaturas no Alentejo, e particularmente em Portalegre, quer de dia, quer de noite, são dignas para confitar a malta, pelo que dispenso integrar esse "MasterChef"...



As trovoadas das tardes têm feito refrescar as noites dos últimos dias desde sexta-feira, pelo menos a norte do Tejo. Agora nos sítios onde não tem havido instabilidade a coisa já é outra...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jun 2021 às 14:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende... na região sul não tem havido qualquer instabilidade, até parece outro país.


Cada vez existe menos instabilidade no sul do país e talvez em todo o sudoeste da península. Em teoria o distrito de Beja ainda é a zona do país com o maior n°de dias de trovoada, em teoria...

Quanto ao calor, em 2018 tanto choraram que acabamos por ter dias terríveis que queimaram tudo. Entre a granizada e o calor extremo venha o diabo e escolha!


----------



## Santofsky (15 Jun 2021 às 14:19)

Parece que há fortes possibilidades de haver animação piromusical nas próximas duas madrugadas (a próxima e a de quinta), sobretudo a norte do Tejo. Pelo menos é o que os principais modelos prevêem... Deixem as camas e os lençóis de lado e preparem as máquinas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2021 às 17:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> No Pulo do Lobo em pleno Vale do Guadiana entre Serpa e Mértola as pessoas pescavam os peixes do rio e assavam-nos nas rochas circundantes ao rio


E nao estou a falar de há muitos anos atrás mas sim há volta de 15 anos quando a zona era mais habitada


----------



## Santofsky (16 Jun 2021 às 17:55)

Parece que afinal a montanha pariu um rato... o dia de hoje tanto prometia que as trovoadas acabaram por morrer cedo ou mesmo por nem sequer dar sinal de vida... Veremos o dia de amanhã...
Quanto às temperaturas e para aqueles que detestam o calor... Há boas notícias, por isso animem-se!!! A partir de amanhã os 30°C irão gozar um período de férias que se irá prolongar pelo menos até ao São João. Animem-se, podem voltar a acender as lareiras.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jun 2021 às 20:19)

Na ultima saída do ECMWF a dorsal Áfricana já nao sobe no fim do mês e vem de novo uma cutt off


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2021 às 20:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> No Pulo do Lobo em pleno Vale do Guadiana entre Serpa e Mértola as pessoas pescavam os peixes do rio e assavam-nos nas rochas circundantes ao rio



Muito interessante, tal relato (e também o do Alto Douro).
No nosso país, também existem casos documentados de oliveiras queimadas pelo calor, e para que se tenha noção, normalmente tal começa a acontecer só a partir dos 48 graus.
Lembro-me de ler artigos que indicavam que certas zonas do Alto Douro e Vale do Guadiana, era consideradas perigosas para ser visitadas no verão, sobretudo nas horas máximas de calor.
No caso do Guadiana era referente a zonas de observação de aves (em zonas mais declivosas) e no caso do Alto Douro, era referente à observação das gravuras rupestres, nas zonas baixas junto ao Côa.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2021 às 21:23)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, tal relato (e também o do Alto Douro).
> Lembro-me de ler artigos em que certas zonas do Alto Douro e Vale do Guadiana, era consideradas perigosas para ser visitadas no verão, sobretudo nas horas máximas de calor.
> No caso do Guadiana era referente a zonas de observação de aves e no caso do Alto Douro, era referente à observação das gravuras rupestres, nas zonas baixas junto ao Côa.
> No nosso país, também existem casos documentados de oliveiras queimadas pelo calor, e para que se tenha noção, normalmente tal começa a acontecer só a partir dos 48 graus.


Na onda de calor de agosto de 2018, houve imensas árvores a largar folhas como se já estivéssemos outono e no meu quintal, algumas plantas secaram-se por completo, mesmo regadas. Penso que estas situações revelam o impacto que uma onda de calor desse calibre tem, tanto na flora como também noutros aspetos. Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC não são brincadeira nenhuma e com duração de 1 semana, como foi o caso, ainda pior.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Jun 2021 às 21:25)

Já viram aquele enorme SCM no interior de Espanha? E aqui nós no nosso miserável retângulo a ver navios. 
Se a inveja matasse...


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jun 2021 às 21:39)

MSantos disse:


> Para mim pior do que ter mais de 40ºC de dia, é ter mais de 25ºC de noite... Noites tropicais? Dispenso...



Eu que não tenho AC, já cheguei numa onda de calor, com 3 ou 4 dias consecutivos com temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC de dia, a deitar-me na cama e até esta estava demasiado quente.

Pior, afecta-me o calor afecta-me o sono. O ano passado, que nem sequer tivemos temperaturas de 40ºC, andava a dormir 4 miseras horas por dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2021 às 22:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Na onda de calor de agosto de 2018, houve imensas árvores a largar folhas como se já estivéssemos outono e no meu quintal, algumas plantas secaram-se por completo, mesmo regadas. Penso que estas situações revelam o impacto que uma onda de calor desse calibre tem, tanto na flora como também noutros aspetos. Temperaturas superiores a 40ºC não são brincadeira nenhuma e com duração de 1 semana, como foi o caso, ainda pior.


O ano passado tivemos praticamente o mês de julho todo acima dos 35°c, espero que não se repita de todo este ano.


----------



## comentador (16 Jun 2021 às 22:55)

Bem, daqui para a frente o Casaco pela manhã vai apetecer.


----------



## TxMxR (16 Jun 2021 às 23:16)

Santofsky disse:


> Já viram aquele enorme SCM no interior de Espanha? E aqui nós no nosso miserável retângulo a ver navios.
> Se a inveja matasse...


Se a inveja matasse, estavam eles todos mortos, que por esta hora só devem querer é descanso, digo eu..


----------



## Cesar (16 Jun 2021 às 23:18)

Verifiquei que as descargas no interior da Peninsula Ibérica fazem lembrar uma fila de gente em Indiana.


----------



## Norther (17 Jun 2021 às 13:59)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, tal relato (e também o do Alto Douro).
> No nosso país, também existem casos documentados de oliveiras queimadas pelo calor, e para que se tenha noção, normalmente tal começa a acontecer só a partir dos 48 graus.
> Lembro-me de ler artigos que indicavam que certas zonas do Alto Douro e Vale do Guadiana, era consideradas perigosas para ser visitadas no verão, sobretudo nas horas máximas de calor.
> No caso do Guadiana era referente a zonas de observação de aves (em zonas mais declivosas) e no caso do Alto Douro, era referente à observação das gravuras rupestres, nas zonas baixas junto ao Côa.





Estive a uns 5 anos na foz do Côa, fui visitar a herdade que fica mais a cima e fomos ver as gravuras, e digo que estavam mais de 40°C, a senhora que nos acompanhou disse que já se registaram temperaturas na ordem dos 45°C, a frente de uma fila de videiras tinham um pistacheiro, nunca tinha visto.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2021 às 13:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Em teoria o distrito de Beja ainda é a zona do país com o maior n°de dias de trovoada, em teoria...


Desconhecia tal teoria, eu sempre julguei que o líder fosse o distrito de Bragança 
De qualquer das maneiras, recordo-me que a região sul costumava ter muita instabilidade no período Setembro-Dezembro, portanto até acredito que esteja correta, embora já possa andar fugida aos verdadeiros padrões


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2021 às 14:39)

RStorm disse:


> Desconhecia tal teoria, eu sempre julguei que o líder fosse o distrito de Bragança
> De qualquer das maneiras, recordo-me que a região sul costumava ter muita instabilidade no período Setembro-Dezembro, portanto até acredito que esteja correta, embora já possa andar fugida aos verdadeiros padrões


Atualmente as regiões do interior Norte e Centro até podem ser as que têm mais nº de dias com trovoadas porque, tal como referido, as regiões mais a sul têm cada vez menos instabilidade, mas em tempos atrás não era bem assim. Esse facto confirma-se porque já me contaram várias histórias de trovoadas que ocorriam há muitos anos com mais frequência e que na minha zona até cheias históricas causaram. Eu ainda presenciei grande cheias geradas por trovoadas quando era mais novo, mas há muitos anos que não acontece.
As trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro são em maior número do que noutras regiões no verão, mas tal como referiste, a região sul no período do outono e também da primavera tinha muitos dias de instabilidade devido ás cut-offs e essas situações também são cada vez mais raras, o que faz com que o nº de dias com trovoada reduza de forma significativa.
Só para se ter uma ideia deixo este mapa, retirado de um trabalho interessante sobre descargas elétricas, da distribuição espacial da densidade média de DEA entre 2003 e 2009:






Fonte

Trovoadas marcantes para mim, sempre vieram dos lados de Badajoz/Elvas e Campo Maior, bem como do restante interior alentejano e este mapa vem confirmar bem o potencial dessas regiões.


----------



## microcris (18 Jun 2021 às 18:32)

O nosso litoral é mesmo muito fraquinho em trovoadas


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2021 às 20:42)

GFS, IFS/ECMWF e GEM com uma previsão (algo) semelhante. Bom candidato ao primeiro evento (sub-)tropical?


----------



## Cesar (19 Jun 2021 às 17:36)

Parece que vêm aí finalmente o Verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Jun 2021 às 17:52)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que vêm aí finalmente o Verão.



Veremos meu caro, veremos. ..
Em relação aos modelos tudo indica que virá aí o calor mas há uns tempos também vinha o calor, e depois tivemos este tempo que estamos a sentir agora.
O GFS anda ultimamente com uma saída operacional bem potente!


----------



## Santofsky (20 Jun 2021 às 14:37)

O dia de hoje parece mais um dia típico de outubro do que propriamente de junho


----------



## Iceberg (20 Jun 2021 às 18:43)

Tipicamente outonal.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Jun 2021 às 21:29)

Bem pelo menos o perigo de termos uma seca severa continua baixa pelo menos a Norte e Centro.


----------



## comentador (21 Jun 2021 às 07:33)

Bom dia e Bom  Verão para todos que começa hoje. Hoje temos o Solstício de Verão, o dia maior do ano: 15 horas de claridade(dia) e 9 horas de escuro (noite).


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2021 às 21:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Seria uma boa prenda de aniversário para mim!


Não me cheira que tenhamos essa sorte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2021 às 21:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não me cheira que tenhamos essa sorte.



Nem a mim...
Já ficava contente se não estivessem trintas e muitos. Ainda nem sei se vou celebrar fora de casa. Era costume ir almoçar com uma amiga, que por acaso até teve Covid, mas nem sei. Já terei levado a primeira dose mas apenas há cerca de uma semana. O resto dos festejos, lanche com pessoal variado, está fora de causa, independentemente da meteorologia.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2021 às 22:21)

---










---






Não é nada fácil prever o tempo:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2021 às 22:28)

O Verão é longo. Haverá certamente calor exagerado para todos.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jun 2021 às 23:30)

Falam por aí em 40 e muitos e no meteoblue nunca passam dos 25 graus é estranho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jun 2021 às 00:57)

Cesar disse:


> Falam por aí em 40 e muitos e no meteoblue nunca passam dos 25 graus é estranho.


Na última saída operacional o GFS deu um corte brutal na temperatura. O ECMWF continua a apostar numa subida de temperaturas já a partir de dia 23, mas adiou o calor na semana seguinte. Veremos o que acontece, ainda podem haver mais reviravoltas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2021 às 13:51)

*Metereologista pede namorada em casamento em pleno tornado*

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/738370/metereologista-pede-namorada-em-casamento-em-pleno-tornado



Já sabem pessoal, quando quiserem pedir alguém em casamento, façam debaixo duma trovoada, granizo, cheias (fenómenos mais casuais em PT) se esperam por um tornado ainda ela foge com outro.


----------



## blade (23 Jun 2021 às 13:33)

https://pasteboard.co/K7W7zcj.png
https://pasteboard.co/K7W9MRn.png


----------



## Cesar (23 Jun 2021 às 23:19)

Os modelos ora cortam no calor ora cortam na chuva, mas uma coisa será certa iremos ter calor com fartura pode demorar um pouco mas acabaremos por ter calor com força.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jun 2021 às 08:00)

Este ano o Verão pode vir a ser muito soft ao contrário do previsto inicialmente... 
Os modelos estão sempre a cortar no calor..


----------



## Thomar (24 Jun 2021 às 09:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> *Este ano o Verão pode vir a ser muito soft *ao contrário do previsto inicialmente...
> Os modelos estão sempre a cortar no calor..





O verão começou a apenas 3 dias e dura até 22 de setembro... faltam ainda 93 dias para o término...


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2021 às 09:28)

Thomar disse:


> O verão começou a apenas 3 dias e dura até 22 de setembro... faltam ainda 93 dias para o término...



Às vezes a torradeira só aparece 10 dias antes. Por isso...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jun 2021 às 10:30)

Sim, porque a torradeira este ano ainda não foi accionada, e nem aparece ainda nos modelos para ser accionada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2021 às 07:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim, porque a torradeira este ano ainda não foi accionada, e nem aparece ainda nos modelos para ser accionada!


2018 diz-te alguma coisa? 
Aliás, se compararmos com 2018 pela mesma altura, vemos que as temperaturas agora até estão mais elevadas que há 3 anos atrás.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Jun 2021 às 12:42)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas.
> 
> O calor está de volta, de acordo com o IPMA, a mínima foi de 19.9ºC, ou seja, uma noite tropical, a minha estação marcou 20.9ºC.
> 
> Sigo com céu limpo e 29.9ºC.


Felizmente deu para refrescar a casa nestes dias mais frescos... Estas noites tropicais dão-me a volta à cabeça.


----------



## Santofsky (25 Jun 2021 às 14:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim, *porque a torradeira este ano ainda não foi accionada*, e nem aparece ainda nos modelos para ser accionada!



A torradeira ainda não foi acionada? Até parece que grande parte do país, especialmente o interior, já não esteve a tostar nos últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jun 2021 às 14:37)

Santofsky disse:


> A torradeira ainda não foi acionada? Até parece que grande parte do país, especialmente o interior, já não esteve a tostar nos últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho...



Não, é só de 40c para cima!


----------



## Santofsky (25 Jun 2021 às 14:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não, é só de 40c para cima!



Ah ok... 
És tu, @RedeMeteo?


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jun 2021 às 15:27)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim, porque a torradeira este ano ainda não foi accionada, e nem aparece ainda nos modelos para ser accionada!


Exactamente


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2021 às 16:44)

é só isto que tenho para dizer


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2021 às 17:38)

Santofsky disse:


> A torradeira ainda não foi acionada? Até parece que grande parte do país, especialmente o interior, já não esteve a tostar nos últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho...


Depende do interior. Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, no mês de Maio houve geada com fartura. E mesmo nos dias 3 e 4 deste mês voltou a gear nos locais mais abrigados.
Só há 15 dias é que algumas culturas voltaram a "renascer".

A verdade, e desculpem-me os amantes do frio, é que estamos na época do calor. E este ano, comparativamente a outros anos recentes, já veio tarde.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jun 2021 às 20:37)

Será que vamos tertempo fresco para o fim de semana, é que parece que vai descer alguma coisa a temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2021 às 21:30)

MSantos disse:


> Vídeo impressionante, acaba por ter semelhanças com o vídeo do tornado de Silves.



Quando tinha 12/13 anos estava na casa dum amigo e assisti a um, quando ouves o barulho do comboio a passar por cima de ti e vês pela janela tudo negro é algo assustador e depois quando sais à rua e vês que as galinhas que o teu amigo tinha num galinheiro voaram todas, um muro caiu e dois postes de telefone. Pensas, se tivesses na rua também terias voado.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jun 2021 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando tinha 12/13 anos estava na casa dum amigo e assisti a um, quando ouves o barulho do comboio a passar por cima de ti e vês pela janela tudo negro é algo assustador e depois quando sais à rua e vês que as galinhas que o teu amigo tinha num galinheiro voaram todas, um muro caiu e dois postes de telefone. Pensas, se tivesses na rua também terias voado.


A meteorologia tem tanto de fascínio, como de assustador.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2021 às 22:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando tinha 12/13 anos estava na casa dum amigo e assisti a um, quando ouves o barulho do comboio a passar por cima de ti e vês pela janela tudo negro é algo assustador e depois quando sais à rua e vês que as galinhas que o teu amigo tinha num galinheiro voaram todas, um muro caiu e dois postes de telefone. Pensas, se tivesses na rua também terias voado.


Off-topic:
Adoro a meteorologia, mas tornados é tudo o que mais dispenso  Aliás, tudo o que é relacionado com  vento forte, dispenso totalmente. Já assisti a dust-devils e também já estive no meio de um e foi uma das piores coisas que já presenciei. Se fosse um tornado, provavelmente não ficava cá para contar a história. 
Essas imagens do vídeo que publiquei até fazem impressão, nem sei como é que ficaria se fosse eu no lugar da pessoa que gravou.  Nos EUA sempre têm os abrigos, mas na Europa, tendo em conta que não é (ou não era) um fenómeno muito comum, não deve haver muitos sítios para fugir.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2021 às 00:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando tinha 12/13 anos estava na casa dum amigo e assisti a um, quando ouves o barulho do comboio a passar por cima de ti e vês pela janela tudo negro é algo assustador e depois quando sais à rua e vês que as galinhas que o teu amigo tinha num galinheiro voaram todas, um muro caiu e dois postes de telefone. Pensas, se tivesses na rua também terias voado.



Nunca vi um tornado, nem um F0, o mais perto que vi de um tornado foram alguns dust-devils de pequena dimensão. Por um lado o fascínio pelas forças da Natureza leva-me a querer ver um, mas por outro... Não sei se era boa ideia...


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jun 2021 às 12:31)

Há quem não goste deste tempo no Verão, por mim não haver noites tropicais é um grande alívio. A julgar pelo GFS teremos noites frescas e uma amplitude térmica diária generosa. Parece que vamos ter outro verão tardio, tem sido normal nos últimos 2 anos. É claro que previsões a mais de 3 dias valem o que valem, tudo pode mudar nesse tempo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2021 às 12:50)

Albifriorento disse:


> Parece que vamos ter outro verão tardio, *tem sido normal nos últimos 2 anos*.


Peço-te imensa desculpa mas "verão tardio" foi algo que não tivemos no ano passado.  Muito pelo contrário, foi até mais um "verão precoce", já que começou a meio de maio e, tirando uns dias mais frescos na primeira e segunda semanas de junho e uns dias frescos em agosto, foi quase contínuo até aos dias 14 e 15 de setembro - altura em que se aproximou uma frente associada à depressão sub-tropical Alpha. Depois dessa depressão ainda houve uns dias quentes no final de setembro, mas não foi nada de especial, e outubro até foi bastante fresco mesmo em comparação com a normal de 1971 a 2000. 

Em 2019 sim, tivemos um ""verão tardio" que só começou a meio de agosto e durou até meados de outubro, com uma interrupção por volta de dia 20 de setembro. Em 2018 também, mas neste caso começou no último dia de julho e durou até ao fatídico dia 13 de outubro.


----------



## Cesar (27 Jun 2021 às 14:04)

Parece que o tempo quente continua algo longe, o que é bom para a floresta.


----------



## Santofsky (27 Jun 2021 às 16:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Peço-te imensa desculpa mas "verão tardio" foi algo que não tivemos no ano passado.  Muito pelo contrário, foi até mais um "verão precoce", já que começou a meio de maio e, tirando uns dias mais frescos na primeira e segunda semanas de junho e uns dias frescos em agosto, foi quase contínuo até aos dias 14 e 15 de setembro - altura em que se aproximou uma frente associada à depressão sub-tropical Alpha. Depois dessa depressão ainda houve uns dias quentes no final de setembro, mas não foi nada de especial, e outubro até foi bastante fresco mesmo em comparação com a normal de 1971 a 2000.
> 
> Em 2019 sim, tivemos um ""verão tardio" que só começou a meio de agosto e durou até meados de outubro, com uma interrupção por volta de dia 20 de setembro. Em 2018 também, mas neste caso começou no último dia de julho e durou até ao fatídico dia 13 de outubro.



Em outubro de 2020, apesar de este ter sido, no geral, menos quente do que os outros outubros anteriores, também houve dias quentes para a época no final da primeira década do mês, especialmente no período entre 7 e 10 de outubro, com máximas a rondar ou mesmo a ultrapassar os 30°C no Alentejo (principalmente) e também nos vales do Douro e terras baixas de Trás-os-Montes, sendo aí decretado oficialmente o fim do verão (visto que as temperaturas, depois disso, desceram definitivamente para valores mais condizentes com a época do ano). Período esse que fez com que a média das máximas ficasse algo acima da média nessas regiões. As mínimas é que estiveram abaixo da média...


----------



## Santofsky (27 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

AnDré disse:


> Depende do interior. Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, no mês de Maio houve geada com fartura. E mesmo nos dias 3 e 4 deste mês voltou a gear nos locais mais abrigados.
> Só há 15 dias é que algumas culturas voltaram a "renascer".
> 
> A verdade, e desculpem-me os amantes do frio, é que estamos na época do calor. E este ano, comparativamente a outros anos recentes, já veio tarde.



É isso de facto que estraga as culturas. Calor de dia e frio à noite, para a agricultura é tudo menos bom. E atenção que as mínimas poderão voltar a ser baixas não só na próxima madrugada como também na de terça-feira...


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2021 às 18:21)

*Abastecer em Espanha em risco de deixar de compensar *

Capítulo dedicado ao clima  https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/presid...ents/2021/200521-Estrategia_Espana_2050_4.pdf


----------



## Cesar (28 Jun 2021 às 18:31)

Agora sim a coisa vai aquecer bem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jun 2021 às 20:06)

E pronto começou de novo o corte no calor.. na saída das 12h do ECMWF o anticiclone continua sem se conseguir fixar e vem mais uma depressão na próxima segunda feira... isto já é demais


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2021 às 20:11)

Cesar disse:


> Agora sim a coisa vai aquecer bem.



Pelo GFS sim, felizmente são cartas ainda distantes, está algo extremo


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jun 2021 às 20:19)

Mas este junho está sequer a ser assim tão frio? Podemos não ter tido nenhuma vaga de calor com mais de 40 ºC em montes de lugares, mas houve muitos dias quentes e acima da média, especialmente na primeira quinzena no interior


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2021 às 20:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas este junho está sequer a ser assim tão frio?


Para alguns, só é calor acima dos 40°c, portanto, sim, desse ponto de vista está a ser frio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Jun 2021 às 20:54)

Para mim está a ser um mês parecido em termos de anomalias com o mês de Maio, ou seja, anomalia negativa no litoral oeste em especial litoral norte e centro, e positiva no restante território!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2021 às 23:19)

Tendo em conta os dados da monitorização diária do IPMA, diria que o mês está a ter anomalia aproximadamente nula ou acima do normal em praticamente todas as regiões, tirando talvez o Litoral Norte e Centro e o Algarve, e isto ao nível da temperatura média. A minha estação comprova esta ideia que tenho, já que a normal de junho é de 19ºC e a média atual do mês de junho de 2021 está nos 19,2ºC, ou seja, muito próxima do normal, e tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dois ou três dias por aqui acredito que a média deste mês pode ainda subir uma décima ou duas. 

Acho que o que não foi assim tão normal neste mês de junho de 2021 foi a enorme instabilidade ao longo do mês, ao nível das temperaturas. Esta variabilidade, que já vem desde o mês de março, continuou pelo mês de junho adiante, com picos de calor e de estabilidade e, pelo meio, períodos de maior instabilidade e descida brusca das temperaturas.


----------



## Stinger (29 Jun 2021 às 01:18)

Nem mais. O grande problema tem sido a grande instabilidade de temperaturas, 2 dias altas e logo descidas bruscas e assim sucessivamente já há algum tempo. Assim como amplitudes elevadas com temperaturas mínimas abaixo de 10 graus e máximas acima de 20 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jun 2021 às 10:10)

Aqui vamos nós outra vez...
3° fim de semana consecutivo pelo litoral norte com tempo de fim de abril.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (30 Jun 2021 às 04:39)

Nos próximos dias seguem a tendência de céus nublados e com possível chuva perto do fim de semana está difícil o anticiclone se fortalecer.


----------



## microcris (30 Jun 2021 às 09:35)

Cesar disse:


> Nos próximos dias seguem a tendência de céus nublados e com possível chuva perto do fim de semana está difícil o anticiclone se fortalecer.


Desde que faça parar o vento gelado, menos mal.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2021 às 10:07)

Certamente que esta situação terá alguma relação com o que se vive na Améria do Norte, Canadá.

Por cá o Verão segue algo "fresco", em especial mais a Norte e litoral, com a passagem sucessiva de cavados e algumas frentes que deixam precipitação.

Já nestas zonas, temos uma situação de calor extremo, nada habitual por aquelas paragens, em especial quanto mais a Norte


----------



## Stinger (30 Jun 2021 às 10:49)

Quase 50 graus lá dassss 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2021 às 11:15)

Cesar disse:


> Nos próximos dias seguem a tendência de céus nublados e com possível chuva perto do fim de semana está difícil o anticiclone se fortalecer.


No Norte sim, no Sul nem por isso...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2021 às 12:23)

Entretanto o calor previsto para 4 a 7 Julho por cá está se evaporando.
Posto isto a primeira dezena de dias de Julho esta previsto poder ser abaixo da média. 
Um Verão perfeitamente normal este ano sobretudo atendendo ao previsto pelos modelos sazonais, e face ao normal de 1981-2010


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2021 às 13:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Entretanto o calor previsto para 4 a 7 Julho por cá está se evaporando.
> Posto isto a primeira dezena de dias de Julho esta previsto poder ser abaixo da média.
> Um Verão perfeitamente normal este ano sobretudo atendendo ao previsto pelos modelos sazonais, e face ao normal de 1981-2010


Ainda assim, e tendo em conta a média das máximas para julho, não vejo assim temperaturas abaixo do normal para grande parte do país.  No Algarve até deverão começar as mínimas tropicais e no Vale do Guadiana as temperaturas máximas de 33°C para cima. Acho que só mesmo o Litoral Norte e Centro é que realmente terá temperaturas abaixo do normal. 
Quanto ao período após o dia 4, ainda é uma incógnita, e tendo em conta a maneira como andam os modelos, nem sei bem o que esperar... 

Em contrapartida, já começou a choramingueira nas redes sociais por causa do "verão inexistente". Sejamos sinceros: as temperaturas têm estado, até ao momento, dentro dos valores normais, logo no caso deste ano nem há motivo nenhum para andar a dizer que não está a haver verão. O mais curioso a meu ver é que, no inverno, quando há vagas de calor como as que tivemos em fevereiro de 2020, ninguém diz nada - porque será?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2021 às 14:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda assim, e tendo em conta a média das máximas para julho, não vejo assim temperaturas abaixo do normal para grande parte do país.  No Algarve até deverão começar as mínimas tropicais e no Vale do Guadiana as temperaturas máximas de 33°C para cima. Acho que só mesmo o Litoral Norte e Centro é que realmente terá temperaturas abaixo do normal.
> Quanto ao período após o dia 4, ainda é uma incógnita, e tendo em conta a maneira como andam os modelos, nem sei bem o que esperar...
> 
> Em contrapartida, já começou a choramingueira nas redes sociais por causa do "verão inexistente". Sejamos sinceros: as temperaturas têm estado, até ao momento, dentro dos valores normais, logo no caso deste ano nem há motivo nenhum para andar a dizer que não está a haver verão. O mais curioso a meu ver é que, no inverno, quando há vagas de calor como as que tivemos em fevereiro de 2020, ninguém diz nada - porque será?



O que tenho visto nos modelos é que eles indicam calor mas a medida que se aproxima a data é sempre cortado. 
Portanto desta forma a tendência continuará a ser a mesma. 
Temperaturas abaixo da média no litoral e na média ou ligeiramente acima no interior. 
Temperaturas de 40c este ano parecem uma autêntica miragem.


----------



## Santofsky (30 Jun 2021 às 16:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que tenho visto nos modelos é que eles indicam calor mas a medida que se aproxima a data é sempre cortado.
> Portanto desta forma a tendência continuará a ser a mesma.
> Temperaturas abaixo da média no litoral e na média ou ligeiramente acima no interior.
> *Temperaturas de 40c este ano parecem uma autêntica miragem.*



Eu diria que não. E porquê? 
Porque estamos em ano de eleições autárquicas... E normalmente em ano de eleições autárquicas os verões costumam ser bastante quentes e as épocas de fogos bastante severas. Basta relembrar 2017... A mesma coisa se passou nos anos de 2005, 2009 e 2013. Portanto ainda é muito cedo para falar...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2021 às 16:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que tenho visto nos modelos é que eles indicam calor mas a medida que se aproxima a data é sempre cortado.
> Portanto desta forma a tendência continuará a ser a mesma.
> Temperaturas abaixo da média no litoral e na média ou ligeiramente acima no interior.
> Temperaturas de 40c este ano parecem uma autêntica miragem.





Santofsky disse:


> Eu diria que não. E porquê?
> Porque estamos em ano de eleições autárquicas... E normalmente em ano de eleições autárquicas os verões costumam ser bastante quentes e as épocas de fogos bastante severas. Basta relembrar 2017... A mesma coisa se passou nos anos de 2005, 2009 e 2013. Portanto ainda é muito cedo para falar...


Todos os anos se atingem os 40°c, por exemplo no Alentejo, dificilmente também não acontecerá este ano.


----------



## Marco pires (30 Jun 2021 às 21:47)

não sei qual o choro com o tempo actual, está bem bom para as casas não aquecerem ao extremo, não chateia muito durante o dia em que qualquer movimento e começa-se logo a transpirar, o vento ajuda a aliviar a sensação de maior calor que não é nem nada bom para a saude, e alem disso não tem havido fogos florestais, embora essa seja outra conversa que daria pano para mangas.
por isso não entendo qual o fetiche com temperaturas tórridas, com os 40 graus ou mais, acho que há muita gente que gostaria que PT fosse como na arábia, felizmente não é, mas tem sempre a opção de se mudarem para o local, ou para Mexicali perto do vale da morte onde também fazem umas temperaturas jeitosas........enfim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jun 2021 às 23:09)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (1 Jul 2021 às 11:10)

Não sei bem se o pessoal que fala em calor só quer temperaturas acima dos 40ºC (como é aqui dito por vários users) ou se a coisa dos 40ºC vem à baila para ridicularizar quem fala em calor.
Gosto de frio no Inverno e Calor no verão, para tempo assim assim temos a Primavera e Outono. Quando falo em calor falo em temperaturas perto dos 30ºC ou na casa dos 30ºC durante o dia e temperaturas entre os 15ºC e os 20ºC para a noite. Nada de loucuras.
Em Arouca (não é interior profundo mas é interior) já vamos com a 2ª semana com temperaturas mínimas (maioritariamente) abaixo dos 10ºC. Uma ou outra noite, ainda vá que não vá. Seguido como está a ser, sim, parece-me frio para a época.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2021 às 13:09)

microcris disse:


> Em Arouca (não é interior profundo mas é interior) já vamos com a 2ª semana com temperaturas mínimas (maioritariamente) abaixo dos 10ºC. Uma ou outra noite, ainda vá que não vá. Seguido como está a ser, sim, parece-me frio para a época.


Arouca não é bem interior, é Litoral Norte. E sim, essa zona está a ter temperaturas abaixo da média, nunca ninguém disse o contrário. 

Quanto aos 40°C, isso tem mais a ver com os membros alentejanos que passam a vida a dizer que não está calor.


----------



## microcris (1 Jul 2021 às 14:11)

Arouca é um caso bicudo porque fica ali na pontinha do Litoral. É mas quase que não é.
Bem, sexta feira e sábado é foram dias do caraças. Sexta-feira, em Aveiro, temperatura a bater nos 30°C e sábado um vento gelado pra caraças. Haja saúde que aguente


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jul 2021 às 15:43)

A malta está tão habituada ao calor extremo muito cedo que um verão, até agora, basicamente normal é de estranhar.


----------



## meteo (1 Jul 2021 às 17:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A malta está tão habituada ao calor extremo muito cedo que um verão, até agora, basicamente normal é de estranhar.



Também me parece que seja mais por aí... 1 ou 2 graus abaixo da média é normal. As médias são feitas de dias abaixo, outros na média e outros acima da média. Anormal (Ou mais raro) é num mês ter 27 a 29 dias acima ou muito acima da média, como tivemos em alguns meses de Verão dos últimos anos, principalmente no interior.

No Alentejo está ótimo, noites frescas e dias à volta dos 30.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2021 às 17:28)

Aqui foi um mês normalíssimo.
Viseu(cidade) em Junho: 
*26ºC*(0.6ºC acima da média)
*18.1ºC*(*0.3ºC abaixo da média*)
*10.3ºC*(1.2ºC abaixo da média)

As pessoas simplesmente habituaram-se ao clima dos últimos 20 anos, que tem sido bem acima da média.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2021 às 17:36)

meteo disse:


> No Alentejo está ótimo, noites frescas e dias à volta dos 30.


Sem dúvida, não podia pedir melhor!  Calor por cá é sempre garantido, pode é ser só assim ou extremo. Gosto de calor, mas é assim com estas temperaturas, valores extremos dispenso totalmente, mas reconheço que, quer queira, quer não, fazem parte deste clima. 
Percebo as frustrações no Litoral porque estive em Leiria na última semana e nunca esteve muito agradável, mas também faz parte. Mesmo estando 45ºC no interior, podem estar só 19ºC no litoral e uma ventania desgraçada.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2021 às 17:38)

O clima não é estático, e considera-se que a normal é a média de 30 anos.
Voltando ao inicio: o clima não é estático.

Não sendo estático, custa-me compreender como é que em 2021 continuamos a comparar os valores de hoje com a normal 1971-2000, quando já se devia estar com a normal 1991-2020 em cima da mesa!

De 2000 a 2020, apenas 3 anos foram "abaixo" da média (anual) (1971-2000). E também só houve 3 meses de Junho abaixo da média.

Logo, se compararmos Junho de 2021 com os Junhos de 1991 a 2020, houve claramente uma anomalia a rondar os -1,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2021 às 17:54)

Cá para mim, é isto, como a malta engordou com os confinamentos, (embora eu continuo o mesmo palito  deve ser da ruindade), querem calor para derreterem as gorduras localizadas. 

Junho não tive qualquer noite tropical, nada de estranho, tem acontecido nos últimos anos com alguma regularidade, estranho é quando temos 10/12 noites tropicais em Junho mas aí, ninguémse queixa. Assim, dá para a praia, para dormir, para passear e etc, com mais temperatura assa-se na praia como uma lagosta, não se dorme e anda uma pessoa estoirada todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2021 às 18:06)

Dos boletins mensais que vou acompanhando (UK, França, Espanha, Suíça...) há muito que utilizam a normal 1981-2010. Não faz qualquer sentido comprar o clima de hoje ao da década de 70.

Mais dia menos dia, esses e muitos outros países vão passar a utilizar a normal 1991-2020, que é o que faz sentido. Mas nós não. Até na climatologia somos um povo que gosta de viver na nostalgia daquilo que era na década de 70 ou 80.

Independentemente de se gostar de calor ou frio, o que faz sentido é comparar o clima de hoje com o dos últimos 30 anos, e não com o clima de há 50 anos atrás, ignorando os últimos 20.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2021 às 18:16)

O que eu sei, é que é difícil de agradar a todos, quase todos os anos nesta altura do ano, os do litoral queixam-se dos nevoeiros e da nortada, os do interior queixam-se do calor, e depois há aqueles que acham que não está calor nenhum e desejam os + 40°c, como sabem, eu não gosto do verão, portanto que chegue rápido a novembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2021 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cá para mim, é isto, como a malta engordou com os confinamentos, (embora eu continuo o mesmo palito  deve ser da ruindade), querem calor para derreterem as gorduras localizadas.
> 
> Junho não tive qualquer noite tropical, nada de estranho, tem acontecido nos últimos anos com alguma regularidade, estranho é quando temos 10/12 noites tropicais em Junho mas aí, ninguémse queixa. Assim, dá para a praia, para dormir, para passear e etc, com mais temperatura assa-se na praia como uma lagosta, não se dorme e anda uma pessoa estoirada todo o dia.


Eu por acaso engordei uns kilinhos....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jul 2021 às 18:38)

Eu só digo para a malta ir aproveitando, mais tarde ou mais cedo o dito chegará Olhando os modelos a 190h existe um consenso muito grande entre GFS e ECM para que isso aconteça, contudo tendo em conta o que tem acontecido nos últimos tempos nas previsões a apenas 120h , é esperar para ver! O GFS então mete calor a perder de vista !










Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2021 às 19:58)

Boa tarde meus amigos ,por aqui continua uns belos dias de verão ,boas temperaturas diurnas para o pessoal não se derreter ,e as noites são um mimo em casa para dormir,cá por por mim pode continuar assim atá ao fim de setembro,mas há por aqui pessoal...que diz que é ao contrário .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jul 2021 às 20:02)

Bom isso a partir de 9 Julho está bem quentinho, iríamos ter os primeiros 40c.
Mas será desta que as previsões se cumprem?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jul 2021 às 20:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que eu sei, é que é difícil de agradar a todos, quase todos os anos nesta altura do ano, os do litoral queixam-se dos nevoeiros e da nortada, os do interior queixam-se do calor, e depois há aqueles que acham que não está calor nenhum e desejam os + 40°c, como sabem, eu não gosto do verão, portanto que chegue rápido a novembro.



Pelo menos parece que no Sábado podemos comemorar sem derreter, o que já não é mau! Normalmente nos meus anos costuma ser calor de sobra.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2021 às 20:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pelo menos parece que no Sábado podemos comemorar sem derreter, o que já não é mau! Normalmente nos meus anos costuma ser calor de sobra.


Realmente, este ano não vai estar mau para comemorarmos, normalmente a tradição é de sol e calor, mas também há exceções, como em 2014, onde choveu e trovejou.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jul 2021 às 20:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente, este ano não vai estar mau para comemorarmos, normalmente a tradição é de sol e calor, mas também há exceções, como em 2014, onde choveu e trovejou.



E que bom que é quando aparecem as excepções para destoar. Acho vou até uma esplanada com 2 ou 3 amigas. A loucura!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Jul 2021 às 21:02)

Bom o ECM está explosivo, ver uma ISO26 de média de ensemble a 10 dias de distância não é todos os dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2021 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Dos boletins mensais que vou acompanhando (UK, França, Espanha, Suíça...) há muito que utilizam a normal 1981-2010. Não faz qualquer sentido comprar o clima de hoje ao da década de 70.
> 
> Mais dia menos dia, esses e muitos outros países vão passar a utilizar a normal 1991-2020, que é o que faz sentido. Mas nós não. Até na climatologia somos um povo que gosta de viver na nostalgia daquilo que era na década de 70 ou 80.
> 
> Independentemente de se gostar de calor ou frio, o que faz sentido é comparar o clima de hoje com o dos últimos 30 anos, e não com o clima de há 50 anos atrás, ignorando os últimos 20.



Sim, faz mais sentido e teríamos a percepção mais real, nas anomalias porque certamente haveria alguns meses em que a anomalia positiva não seja muito relevante com a nova normal até poderia ficar ligeiramente abaixo da média dessa nova normal. Assim, podemos ter sempre uma sequência enorme de meses com anomalia positiva quando poderia ser mais uniforme.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2021 às 21:25)

AnDré disse:


> Dos boletins mensais que vou acompanhando (UK, França, Espanha, Suíça...) há muito que utilizam a normal 1981-2010. Não faz qualquer sentido comprar o clima de hoje ao da década de 70.
> 
> Mais dia menos dia, esses e muitos outros países vão passar a utilizar a normal 1991-2020, que é o que faz sentido. Mas nós não. Até na climatologia somos um povo que gosta de viver na nostalgia daquilo que era na década de 70 ou 80.
> 
> Independentemente de se gostar de calor ou frio, o que faz sentido é comparar o clima de hoje com o dos últimos 30 anos, e não com o clima de há 50 anos atrás, ignorando os últimos 20.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, faz mais sentido e teríamos a percepção mais real, nas anomalias porque certamente haveria alguns meses em que a anomalia positiva não seja muito relevante com a nova normal até poderia ficar ligeiramente abaixo da média dessa nova normal. Assim, podemos ter sempre uma sequência enorme de meses com anomalia positiva quando poderia ser mais uniforme.


Porque será que o IPMA não utiliza a normal 81-10? Alguma explicação plausível?


----------



## Marco pires (1 Jul 2021 às 21:35)

o que dizer dos praticamente 50º que estão a levar o Canadá a terem quase 500 mortes associadas directa ou indirectamente ao calor extremo.
pense-se melhor duas vezes antes de desejar coisas desse tipo, porque embora o clima não seja ao nosso gosto, não posso deixar de salientar que quem quer algo assim ou próximo disso não tem consciência do que diz.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2021 às 21:37)

Previsão tórrida, com 43ºC na Serra do Caldeirão, algo extremo no GFS.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Jul 2021 às 22:26)

Uma palavra apenas para definir a segunda quinzena de junho no que diz respeito às temperaturas: *miserável.*
Depois de uma excelente primeira quinzena com bastante sol, calor e trovoadas, a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar a média, com temperaturas abaixo do normal. Quando costumava a ser o contrário, isto é a primeira quinzena abaixo do normal e depois a segunda quinzena acima da média, tendo em conta os junhos anteriores. Este junho de 2021 valeu de facto pela primeira quinzena, caso contrário era mais um junho como os outros... Na segunda quinzena apenas houve 2 ou 3 dias com máximas acima dos 30°C, o que é muito pouco para a altura do ano que é. E julho parece não querer começar da melhor maneira, em que apenas o dia de hoje teve máximas acima dos 30°C... A partir de amanhã as temperaturas voltam a descer, a tendência de céus nublados mantém-se e há inclusivamente forte possibilidade de haver chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela nos próximos dias... Para temperaturas de 25°C temos os meses de maio e outubro. Ou então se preferirem, a segunda metade da primavera e a primeira metade do outono. Nesta altura do ano, julho e agosto, os 30°C são o limite mínimo da normalidade, especialmente no interior do país. Abaixo dos 30°C é já, para mim, abaixo do normal.
Eu sei que para aqueles que detestam o calor o maior sonho é haver um verão como o de 1977.  Só que a normalidade é para ser estabelecida. Isto é calor no verão, frio no inverno e tempo ameno na primavera e no outono. Coisa que não existe neste momento, pelo menos nos próximos tempos.
Quanto aos 40°C previstos a partir do dia 9/10 creio que tudo mudará num ápice... Mas o melhor é esperar para ver...


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2021 às 08:16)

Iso 28 colocada pelo ECMWF embora ainda bastante distante:






O GFS também não está nada fresco:






São cartas muito distantes, é certo, mas já há alguma concordância, para regozijo dos amantes de 40 graus. 

Bem, aqui até seriam mais de 40 graus em algumas zonas 

Eu só espero que a situação vivida neste momento nos EUA não se "transfira" para a Europa, nomeadamente Espanha e Portugal, pois seria muito mau...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jul 2021 às 09:21)

São runs históricas iriam bater todos os recordes de temperatura!

Mas depois baixa das 144h ou das 120h, e esfuma se quase tudo!


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Jul 2021 às 11:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> São runs históricas iriam bater todos os recordes de temperatura!
> 
> Mas depois baixa das 144h ou das 120h, e esfuma se quase tudo!



Bem, que são saídas extremas não tenho dúvidas. Se iriam bater todos os Records? Não. Por exemplo, a vaga de calor do início de Agosto 2018 foi tão ou mais extrema que estas cartas. E mesmo assim não bateu TODOS os records. Se estas cartas se mantivessem semelhantes (o que ainda é um grande "se"), poderiam ser batidos alguns records em alguns locais, mas duvido que muito generalizados. Cartas extremas? Sim, mas não inéditas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2021 às 13:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma palavra apenas para definir a segunda quinzena de junho no que diz respeito às temperaturas: *miserável.*
> Depois de uma excelente primeira quinzena com bastante sol, calor e trovoadas, a segunda quinzena tratou de estragar a média, com temperaturas abaixo do normal. Quando costumava a ser o contrário, isto é a primeira quinzena abaixo do normal e depois a segunda quinzena acima da média, tendo em conta os junhos anteriores. Este junho de 2021 valeu de facto pela primeira quinzena, caso contrário era mais um junho como os outros... Na segunda quinzena apenas houve 2 ou 3 dias com máximas acima dos 30°C, o que é muito pouco para a altura do ano que é. E julho parece não querer começar da melhor maneira, em que apenas o dia de hoje teve máximas acima dos 30°C... A partir de amanhã as temperaturas voltam a descer, a tendência de céus nublados mantém-se e há inclusivamente forte possibilidade de haver chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela nos próximos dias... Para temperaturas de 25°C temos os meses de maio e outubro. Ou então se preferirem, a segunda metade da primavera e a primeira metade do outono. Nesta altura do ano, julho e agosto, os 30°C são o limite mínimo da normalidade, especialmente no interior do país. Abaixo dos 30°C é já, para mim, abaixo do normal.
> Eu sei que para aqueles que detestam o calor o maior sonho é haver um verão como o de 1977.  Só que a normalidade é para ser estabelecida. Isto é calor no verão, frio no inverno e tempo ameno na primavera e no outono. Coisa que não existe neste momento, pelo menos nos próximos tempos.
> Quanto aos 40°C previstos a partir do dia 9/10 creio que tudo mudará num ápice... Mas o melhor é esperar para ver...


Pena que o clima não aja como tu queres... A segunda quinzena de junho, pelo menos na minha zona, teve temperaturas de aproximadamente 0,5°C abaixo do normal, ou seja, totalmente normal para o mês em questão. Para além disso, se a segunda quinzena tivesse sido como a primeira, o mês teria sido extremamente quente e seco como 2017, já que, em muitas zonas do país, a média das máximas em zonas do interior esteve 3 a 4°C acima do normal, mas disso nem falas...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2021 às 14:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pena que o clima não aja como tu queres... A segunda quinzena de junho, pelo menos na minha zona, teve temperaturas de aproximadamente 0,5°C abaixo do normal, ou seja, totalmente normal para o mês em questão. Para além disso, se a segunda quinzena tivesse sido como a primeira, o mês teria sido extremamente quente e seco como 2017, já que, em muitas zonas do país, a média das máximas em zonas do interior esteve 3 a 4°C acima do normal, mas disso nem falas...



De que normal? Década de 70 ou última década?


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jul 2021 às 14:30)

AnDré disse:


> De que normal? Década de 70 ou última década?



Década de 70, essa década que teve os verões mais frios de sempre, com destaque para o verão de 1977, extremamente frio, que teve 3°C de anomalia negativa. E esse é o grande sonho de certos users do MeteoPT.com, presenciar novamente um "verão" desses.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2021 às 15:12)

A normal 71-00 para junho é efetivamente "fria", o suficiente para o junho do ano passado, que teve a temperatura basicamente igual a esse mesmo valor médio estar nos 40% mais frios desde 1931. Dito isto, estamos a falar de diferenças de décimas, nada que faça temperaturas de 30 ºC no litoral oeste passarem a ser normais, ou algo assim


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2021 às 15:36)

N_Fig disse:


> A normal 71-00 para junho é efetivamente "fria", o suficiente para o junho do ano passado, que teve a temperatura basicamente igual a esse mesmo valor médio estar nos 40% mais frios desde 1931. Dito isto, estamos a falar de diferenças de décimas, nada que faça temperaturas de 30 ºC no litoral oeste passarem a ser normais, ou algo assim



Décimas?
De 71-00 para 91-20, a temperatura média no mês de Junho aumenta pelo menos 1,5ºC.

O que faz com que um mês normal (normal 71-00), tenha uma anomalia de -1,5ºC quando comparado com os últimos 30 anos. E uma anomalia de -1,5ºC é bastante significativo.

De resto acrescentar que Junho do ano passado, o dito normal, foi o 6º mais frio dos últimos 30 anos. E acho que só isso diz o quão errado é termos como "normal" o clima de há 40/50 anos.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2021 às 16:03)

AnDré disse:


> Décimas?
> De 71-00 para 91-20, a temperatura média no mês de Junho aumenta pelo menos 1,5ºC.
> 
> O que faz com que um mês normal (normal 71-00), tenha uma anomalia de -1,5ºC quando comparado com os últimos 30 anos. E uma anomalia de -1,5ºC é bastante significativo.
> ...


Pois, mas eu não estava a falar do valor 91-20 em comparação com 71-00 (e a diferença é de "apenas" cerca de 1 ºC, de 19,42 ºC para 20,35 ºC), estava a comparar 71-00 com o período inteiro 31-20, onde mesmo assim a normal 71-00 de junho se destaca como sendo relativamente fria
E concordando em geral com a ideia de usar normais mais atuais, nada garante que as mudanças das normais mais recentes não são elas a "anomalia", especialmente as mais extremas. Por exemplo, março ficou muito mais seco e dezembro muito mais quente na passagem de 61-90 para 71-00, mas houve uma espécie de regressão à média com dezembros mais frios e marços mais chuvosos neste século em comparação com as décadas de 80/90
Editado: E em relação ao junho do ano passado, o que eu disse é que mesmo em termos históricos não foi "normal" mas sim frio:


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2021 às 17:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, mas eu não estava a falar do valor 91-20 em comparação com 71-00 (e a diferença é de "apenas" cerca de 1 ºC, de 19,42 ºC para 20,35 ºC), estava a comparar 71-00 com o período inteiro 31-20, onde mesmo assim a normal 71-00 de junho se destaca como sendo relativamente fria
> E concordando em geral com a ideia de usar normais mais atuais, nada garante que as mudanças das normais mais recentes não são elas a "anomalia", especialmente as mais extremas. Por exemplo, março ficou muito mais seco e dezembro muito mais quente na passagem de 61-90 para 71-00, mas houve uma espécie de regressão à média com dezembros mais frios e marços mais chuvosos neste século em comparação com as décadas de 80/90
> Editado: E em relação ao junho do ano passado, o que eu disse é que mesmo em termos históricos não foi "normal" mas sim frio:



Como dizia lá atrás, o clima é dinâmico. Acho que ninguém tem dúvidas quanto a isso.
O facto do IPMA ainda continuar a utilizar a normal 71-00, parece-me que é justificado pela falta de manutenção das estações, pelas muitas falhas nos dados (na precipitação chega a ser gritante) pelos valores muitas vezes duvidosos e pela consequente série de dados incompletos. Perante isso compreendo que não seja fácil elaborar uma normal 81-10 e muito menos a 91-20. Vão ter que ser feitas extrapolações (muitas), mas ainda assim era preferível isso a continuarmos a usar uma normal da qual resultam 80% de meses quentes. E quando temos um mês fresco, que o foi relativamente aos últimos anos, afinal foi um mês normal... normal face há 50 anos atrás, ignorando os anos em que vivemos.

No extremo podemos referir que é normal termos 50 dias de cobertura de neve/ano aos 1400m na Serra da Estrela (normal 41-70), e justificar que é viável economicamente uma estância de ski nas Penhas Douradas. Dificilmente essa norma será atualizada para os dias de hoje. E mesmo sabendo que se calhar nem 20 dias de cobertura de neve temos atualmente, vamos continuar a reger-nos pela normal 41-70 ? Parece-me óbvio que não.

Por fim dizer que num fórum onde existem tantos membros com estações meteorológicas próprias, os donos dessas estações não sejam capazes de comparar as suas medições com o seu próprio histórico (ainda que pequeno) e tenham a necessidade de o comparar com estações do IPMA.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2021 às 17:29)

AnDré disse:


> Como dizia lá atrás, o clima é dinâmico. Acho que ninguém tem dúvidas quanto a isso.
> O facto do IPMA ainda continuar a utilizar a normal 71-00, parece-me que é justificado pela falta de manutenção das estações, pelas muitas falhas nos dados (na precipitação chega a ser gritante) pelos valores muitas vezes duvidosos e pela consequente série de dados incompletos. Perante isso compreendo que não seja fácil elaborar uma normal 81-10 e muito menos a 91-20. Vão ter que ser feitas extrapolações (muitas), mas ainda assim era preferível isso a continuarmos a usar uma normal da qual resultam 80% de meses quentes. E quando temos um mês fresco, que o foi relativamente aos últimos anos, afinal foi um mês normal... normal face há 50 anos atrás, ignorando os anos em que vivemos.
> 
> No extremo podemos referir que é normal termos 50 dias de cobertura de neve/ano aos 1400m na Serra da Estrela (normal 41-70), e justificar que é viável economicamente uma estância de ski nas Penhas Douradas. Dificilmente essa norma será atualizada para os dias de hoje. E mesmo sabendo que se calhar nem 20 dias de cobertura de neve temos atualmente, vamos continuar a reger-nos pela normal 41-70 ? Parece-me óbvio que não.
> ...


Eu não falei em usar a normal 41-70 nem nenhuma dessas normais muito antigas, disse que por vezes uma comparação com o período maior de 90 anos pode ser mais útil do que qualquer normal de 30 anos, por ser menos sensível a anomalias como a que referi da precipitação em março em 71-00. E eu já disse que o mês de junho de 2020 até é frio se considerarmos esse período de 90 anos, não percebo essa insistência no "normal"...
E por acaso até acho que essa história de ser difícil ter normais 91-20 é uma desculpa esfarrapada. Se o IPMA não tem problemas em usar normais 71-00 para Castelo Branco que são na verdade 1986-2000 ao mesmo tempo que usa normais em Vila Real que são 1971-1991 (e estes são os exemplos mais extremos que encontrei, mas há imensas discrepâncias deste tipo, diria que pelo menos 20% das normais na verdade têm falhas significativas deste tipo), já para não falar das mudanças de localização das estações, que tornam a comparação completamente enviesada, não vejo qual seria a grande diferença em 91-20. Com a vantagem de que muitas estações mais recentes passariam a ter normais, pelo menos se o IPMA for coerente e continuar a aceitar normais que supostamente têm 30 anos mas na prática só têm 15/20 de registos


----------



## Santofsky (2 Jul 2021 às 19:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, que são saídas extremas não tenho dúvidas. Se iriam bater todos os Records? Não. Por exemplo, a vaga de calor do início de Agosto 2018 foi tão ou mais extrema que estas cartas. E mesmo assim não bateu TODOS os records. Se estas cartas se mantivessem semelhantes (o que ainda é um grande "se"), poderiam ser batidos alguns records em alguns locais, mas duvido que muito generalizados. Cartas extremas? Sim, mas não inéditas.



Em muitos locais do país foram batidos todos os recordes, tanto das máximas como das mínimas. Mas o recorde de temperatura mais alta registada, os 47,4°C da Amareleja de 2003, esse não foi batido...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jul 2021 às 19:59)

Com o ecm seria sardinha assada sem necessidade de fazer lume.
Grandes saídas extremas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2021 às 20:08)

Boas...mais um rico dia de verão ...os próximos 3/4 dias ainda serão melhores ,de momento já vai correndo brisa...muito bom .


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jul 2021 às 20:23)

Por vezes, o tempo fresco antecede o calor, terça-feira por exemplo será um dia bem fresco para a época, portanto acredito que as temperaturas vão subir bastante a partir do final da semana, e como é óbvio vamos chegar ou mesmo ultrapassar os 40°c, aliás como acontece todos os anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jul 2021 às 20:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais um rico dia de verão ...os próximos 3/4 dias ainda serão melhores ,de momento já vai correndo brisa...muito bom .


Infelizmente estão-se a acabar, esperemos é que não dure muito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2021 às 20:26)

AnDré disse:


> De que normal? Década de 70 ou última década?





Santofsky disse:


> Década de 70, essa década que teve os verões mais frios de sempre, com destaque para o verão de 1977, extremamente frio, que teve 3°C de anomalia negativa. E esse é o grande sonho de certos users do MeteoPT.com, presenciar novamente um "verão" desses.


Por acaso não... São valores do período 1981-2010.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2021 às 08:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por acaso não... São valores do período 1981-2010.


Da Charneca suponho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2021 às 09:02)

AnDré disse:


> Da Charneca suponho.


A tua suposição está certa.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2021 às 09:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A tua suposição está certa.


Boa! É isso mesmo. 
Então, quando for possível, faz referência a um período mais recente.


----------



## microcris (3 Jul 2021 às 10:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais um rico dia de verão ...os próximos 3/4 dias ainda serão melhores ,de momento já vai correndo brisa...muito bom .



Pois, por aí, talvez. Por cá esteve a chover e está bem fresco. É quase um rico dia de final de Outono.


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Jul 2021 às 22:50)

Ainda há uns diazinhos para fazer alguma coisa para minimizar.
É porque depois daqui a uns 3/4 dias, ao que parece, viram dias tórridos.


----------



## Cesar (3 Jul 2021 às 23:58)

Os modelos estão um horror no que ao calor diz respeito.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jul 2021 às 00:04)

Cesar disse:


> Os modelos estão um horror no que ao calor diz respeito.



É verdade até dia 7 Julho calor nem vê lo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jul 2021 às 00:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É verdade até dia 7 Julho calor nem vê lo


Eu acho que ele está a dizer o contrário do que tu interpretaste... E sim, as previsões não estão nada famosas para o Alentejo depois de dia 7 (e não só) - 45°C não é propriamente uma temperatura agradável. Veremos como evoluem as previsões!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2021 às 10:35)

Veremos meu caro, veremos.

https://www.nit.pt/fora-de-casa/na-cidade/verao-deste-ano-devera-ser-atipico-e-suave-em-portugal


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Jul 2021 às 12:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Veremos meu caro, veremos.
> 
> https://www.nit.pt/fora-de-casa/na-cidade/verao-deste-ano-devera-ser-atipico-e-suave-em-portugal


Foi um dos mesmos especialistas que diziam que este Verão iria ser muito quente?
https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...ras-vao-ultrapassar-os-40-graus-13721918.html

A Futurologia será para outras ciências,


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2021 às 13:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Veremos meu caro, veremos.
> 
> https://www.nit.pt/fora-de-casa/na-cidade/verao-deste-ano-devera-ser-atipico-e-suave-em-portugal



Deve ser relativo ao litoral oeste. 

Acreditas que o pico do Verão vai ser na 2ª parte da 3ª semana de Julho, acreditas nisso? Tendo em conta, Verões de anos anteriores, quase sempre a coisa esquenta, a prova disso é o Verão de 2018, com um Junho/Julho um pouco atípico e depois sabemos como foi o Agosto de 2018. Afirmar, que o pico do Verão vai ser na 2ª parte da 3ª semana de Julho é como ir a uma consulta do Prof. Chibanga e rezar que as suas profecias  se realizem, assim parecem ser estas previsões. .


----------



## meteo (4 Jul 2021 às 13:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu acho que ele está a dizer o contrário do que tu interpretaste... E sim, as previsões não estão nada famosas para o Alentejo depois de dia 7 (e não só) - 45°C não é propriamente uma temperatura agradável. Veremos como evoluem as previsões!



Não só não é agradavel, como é raro. E não faz parte do nosso clima. É ver que aconteceu em 2003, nos ultimos 5 anos em alguns eventos esporádicos e pouco mais vezes aconteceu..

Estes primeiros dias de julho são muito mais habituais e normais (Temperaturas abaixo da média), do que ter 45 ou mais em Portugal. Mesmo que nos últimos anos ja tenha acontecido e haja um record de 47 graus... Isso não é a regra por agora (Se calhar no futuro vai ser mais normal..)

Falou se da questão da climatologia e bem. No entanto ter uma temperatura 1.5 abaixo da média e 1 quinzena fria, vai acontecendo, não há nada de extraordinario nisso. Já ter uma previsão de 45 em Portugal e 48 no sudoeste de Espanha, saída já de alguns modelos.. Será um evento que poderá ultrapassar o máximo histórico de temperatura na Europa. Isto sim são eventos históricos e atípicos (Se tal acontecer).


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2021 às 13:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deve ser relativo ao litoral oeste.
> 
> Acreditas que o pico do Verão vai ser na 2ª parte da 3ª semana de Julho, acreditas nisso? Tendo em conta, Verões de anos anteriores, quase sempre a coisa esquenta, a prova disso é o Verão de 2018, com um Junho/Julho um pouco atípico e depois sabemos como foi o Agosto de 2018. Afirmar, que o pico do Verão vai ser na 2ª parte da 3ª semana de Julho é como ir a uma consulta do Prof. Chibanga e rezar que as suas profecias  se realizem, assim parecem ser estas previsões. .


Amigo eu não acredito em nada, apenas partilhei o artigo, lembraste em 2013 de fontes que afirmavam que ia ser o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos? Depois no final foi quente, portanto isto para mim pouco ou nada vale.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2021 às 15:55)

Boas...pelo interior mais um dia de verão ,já alguém falou por aqui no ano 2003...nem quero pensar nesse verão pelos menos no mês de agosto ,parecia que vivia noutro planeta ,com grandes incêndios pela zona,ia morrendo sufocado .


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2021 às 10:42)

Pelo GFS 0z, mais de 50 graus só no Norte de África, de resto um verdadeiro fiasco de calor previsto, ainda não é desta, tão perto e tão longe... 

Aconselho a não verem o ECMWF, pois a desilusão ainda é maior...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 11:14)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo GFS 0z, mais de 50 graus só no Norte de África, de resto um verdadeiro fiasco de calor previsto, ainda não é desta, tão perto e tão longe...
> 
> Aconselho a não verem o ECMWF, pois a desilusão ainda é maior...



... Não está certo pá, a malta estava tão animada  

Brincadeira à parte, e a distância temporal já não é assim tanta,  parece-me que infelizmente vamos passar do 8 ao 80 em poucos dias, e as consequências poderão ser muito graves a confirmar-se o que os modelos vem mostrando à alguns dias


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2021 às 11:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brincadeira à parte, e a distância temporal já não é assim tanta, parece-me que infelizmente vamos passar do 8 ao 80 em poucos dias, e as consequências poderão ser muito graves a confirmar-se o que os modelos vem mostrando à alguns dias



Sim, fora as brincadeiras, para mim temperaturas de mais de 40 graus são muito sérias, mesmo em  regiões habituadas a mais calor  É insalubre e perigoso em especial para os grupos de maior risco.

Lembro me de há uns bons anos e por alturas do recorde na Amareleja em 2003, ter visto uma reportagem, feita no interior de uma casa nesta localidade e mostraram  castiçais com velas  e as velas de cera derretidas, dentro de casa, portanto isto só mostra a temperatura que se atingiu mesmo no interior da casa quando no exterior estavam mais de 47ºc


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 12:11)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, fora as brincadeiras, para mim temperaturas de mais de 40 graus são muito sérias, mesmo em  regiões habituadas a mais calor  É insalubre e perigoso em especial para os grupos de maior risco.
> 
> Lembro me de há uns bons anos e por alturas do recorde na Amareleja em 2003, ter visto uma reportagem, feita no interior de uma casa nesta localidade e mostraram  castiçais com velas  e as velas de cera derretidas, dentro de casa, portanto isto só mostra a temperatura que se atingiu mesmo no interior da casa quando no exterior estavam mais de 47ºc




Concordo totalmente contigo, e atenção que eu gosto de calor, mas mais de 35ºc não é calor , é sufoco! As pessoas e animais sofrem, morrem por isso, já para não falar no elevado risco de incêndio que fica associado inevitavelmente a eventos deste género!  Contudo percebo que quem é apaixonado por meteorologia fique em êxtase ao ver cartas destas, como ao ver cartas com a rota de uma tempestade tropical a passar por Portugal, etc , etc ! É sensato é que se tenha sempre bem presente a noção , que os extremos matam e deixam muito destruição, e mais de 40ºc é extremo, neste momento temos a RUN 6z do GFS com a ISO 30 a pairar sobre Portugal , apesar de dar pouca credibilidade a Run 6z e 18Z pelos inerentes que todos conhecemos , o ensemble mostra que isso é bem possível, esperemos todos que não!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 12:12)

Acho que não devem ligar muito a automática do Ecm porque as temperaturas são sempre abaixo..
Com uma ISO 24 temos cerca de 37 a 39.
Uma ISO 26 entre 40 a 42
Uma ISO 28 entre uns 42 a 45
Uma ISO 30 entre uns 45 a 47.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2021 às 13:26)




----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2021 às 13:51)

tanto ai pediram... o meteograma aqui para Coruche mete 46ºC por exemplo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 15:20)

" Possível " evento já é noticia na comunicação social 

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...-iberica-para-o-final-da-semana-13905939.html


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2021 às 16:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> " Possível " evento já é noticia na comunicação social
> 
> https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...-iberica-para-o-final-da-semana-13905939.html



(...) 
_Quanto às temperaturas recorde que sites especializados estão a reportar, Patrícia Marques explica que "utilizam um método americano, de acesso livre, que não está calibrado para as nossas latitudes e clima"._
(...)


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2021 às 17:23)

Thomar disse:


> (...)
> _Quanto às temperaturas recorde que sites especializados estão a reportar, Patrícia Marques explica que "utilizam um método americano, de acesso livre, que não está calibrado para as nossas latitudes e clima"._
> (...)



Assumo que está em questão o NMME  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/NMME/

Se sim, é uma mistela de modelos norte-americanos e canadianos. Estão calibrados para o clima e latitude.

A crítica em si é a mais básica e lógica que se pode fazer. Compreensível mas parece-me errada.

O NHC usa o modelo europeu e britânico para prever furacões. O centro europeu Copernicus, nas suas previsões até usa o modelo japonês.

A previsão por ensemble é superior à individual e em geral evita-se usar maus modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2021 às 18:28)

Thomar disse:


> (...)
> _Quanto às temperaturas recorde que sites especializados estão a reportar, Patrícia Marques explica que "utilizam um método americano, de acesso livre, que não está calibrado para as nossas latitudes e clima"._
> (...)


Olhão
GFS

Tuesday, Jul the 13th at 01:00 
Ensemble mean: * 21.6* °C
Maximum: * 25.3* °C
Minimum: * 18.6* °C 

ECM

Tuesday, Jul the 13th at 01:00 
■ Main run: *31.2* °C
Ensemble mean: * 25.2* °C
Maximum: * 31.4* °C
Minimum: * 18.7* °C 

E o ECM está calibrado? Se o modelo americano está descalibrado para as nossas latitudes e climas, então, o ECM deve estar calibrado para o Saara.


----------



## David sf (5 Jul 2021 às 19:43)

Para já apenas o GFS e ICON preveem calor excepcional para o próximo fim de semana. ECMWF e GEM preveem calor banal, com máximas a rondar os 40ºC no Alentejo e pouco acima dos 30ºC no litoral e no Norte, enquanto o UKMO nem prevê calor, metendo um cavado a atravessar a península entre domingo e segunda-feira.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jul 2021 às 20:20)

Para quem se queixou do "imenso frio" em junho:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2021 às 21:54)

https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...ras-vao-ultrapassar-os-40-graus-13721918.html




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (5 Jul 2021 às 23:06)

Se ocorrer este calor todo será catastrófico para Portugal, espero que os modelos recuem mais um pouco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 23:11)

Mas segundo o ecm mesmo com uma ISO26 a 28 nem se passa dos 40c.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jul 2021 às 09:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas segundo o ecm mesmo com uma ISO26 a 28 nem se passa dos 40c.



Impossível com ISOs dessas as máximas não ultrapassarem os 40°C... A não ser que esteja prevista nebulosidade em várias horas dos dias que impeça as temperaturas de subirem...


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jul 2021 às 10:14)

Cesar disse:


> Se ocorrer este calor todo será catastrófico para Portugal, espero que os modelos recuem mais um pouco.


Não se trata de os modelos recuarem, estes apenas prevêem algo que poderá acontecer, trata-se sim de termos alguma situação que os modelos ainda não prevêem e o calor não seja extremo.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jul 2021 às 17:36)

Tanto alarido com o calor, os valores extremos, a canícula e os 40°C ou mais... que com um jeitinho o grande calor previsto para o fim de semana ainda se irá transformar em grande frescura... É que os modelos continuam a cortar no calor incessantemente, dia após dia, run após run. Como tem sido o habitual desde meados de junho. Afinal onde andas tu verão?
Já há três semanas que andamos com este tempo incerto, e pelas últimas saídas parece que é para continuar... A temperatura sobe em flecha no fim de semana mas voltará a descer logo na segunda-feira... Como tem sido o habitual desde 15 de junho. O que é muito bom para as gripes (ainda para mais em plena pandemia) e muito mau para a agricultura e saúde das pessoas...
Desde essa data contam-se pelos dedos de uma só mão os dias de calor a sério, de pleno verão (leia-se temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30°C). Houve aqueles últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho para desfrutar do calor e do verão. Desde meados de junho que tem sido para esquecer... Apenas se aproveitaram 3 ou 4 dias... Depois mais 2 ou 3 dias de pleno verão no fim de semana para depois voltar a descer. É isto o "verão" até ao momento.
Quo vadis, verão 2021?


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 17:46)

A saida das 12h do GFS volta a aumentar o calor


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2021 às 17:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Tanto alarido com o calor, os valores extremos, a canícula e os 40°C ou mais... que com um jeitinho o grande calor previsto para o fim de semana ainda se irá transformar em grande frescura... É que os modelos continuam a cortar no calor incessantemente, dia após dia, run após run. Como tem sido o habitual desde meados de junho. Afinal onde andas tu verão?
> Já há três semanas que andamos com este tempo incerto, e pelas últimas saídas parece que é para continuar... A temperatura sobe em flecha no fim de semana mas voltará a descer logo na segunda-feira... Como tem sido o habitual desde 15 de junho. O que é muito bom para as gripes (ainda para mais em plena pandemia) e muito mau para a agricultura e saúde das pessoas...
> Desde essa data contam-se pelos dedos de uma só mão os dias de calor a sério, de pleno verão (leia-se temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30°C). Houve aqueles últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho para desfrutar do calor e do verão. Desde meados de junho que tem sido para esquecer... Apenas se aproveitaram 3 ou 4 dias... Depois mais 2 ou 3 dias de pleno verão no fim de semana para depois voltar a descer. É isto o "verão" até ao momento.
> Quo vadis, verão 2021?


Consultem as médias climatológicas, ficámos tão mal habituados nos últimos anos, que agora um verão normal, é descrito como fresco e fiasco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2021 às 18:06)

Curioso que o ukmo não mostra nada disso..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2021 às 19:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Tanto alarido com o calor, os valores extremos, a canícula e os 40°C ou mais... que com um jeitinho o grande calor previsto para o fim de semana ainda se irá transformar em grande frescura... É que os modelos continuam a cortar no calor incessantemente, dia após dia, run após run. Como tem sido o habitual desde meados de junho. Afinal onde andas tu verão?
> Já há três semanas que andamos com este tempo incerto, e pelas últimas saídas parece que é para continuar... A temperatura sobe em flecha no fim de semana mas voltará a descer logo na segunda-feira... Como tem sido o habitual desde 15 de junho. O que é muito bom para as gripes (ainda para mais em plena pandemia) e muito mau para a agricultura e saúde das pessoas...
> Desde essa data contam-se pelos dedos de uma só mão os dias de calor a sério, de pleno verão (leia-se temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30°C). Houve aqueles últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho para desfrutar do calor e do verão. Desde meados de junho que tem sido para esquecer... Apenas se aproveitaram 3 ou 4 dias... Depois mais 2 ou 3 dias de pleno verão no fim de semana para depois voltar a descer. É isto o "verão" até ao momento.
> Quo vadis, verão 2021?



Nas últimas saídas operacionais quase todos os modelos voltaram a carregar nas temperaturas, infelizmente! O único que se mantém mais soft, é o ECM ! 



Davidmpb disse:


> Consultem as médias climatológicas, ficámos tão mal habituados nos últimos anos, que agora um verão normal, é descrito como fresco e fiasco.



Eu percebo o que queres dizer David, mas olha que para o IPMA o que está previsto para o Alentejo é perfeitamente normal 

https://www.publico.pt/2021/07/06/s...podem-chegar-40-graus-sabado-alentejo-1969260

"Apesar do tempo quente, a meteorologista do IPMA diz que não está prevista uma onda de calor. “Não se pode chamar de onda de calor. Meteorologicamente falando, são precisos mais de cinco dias com temperaturas acima da média. Nós vamos ter quatro dias e se calhar o Alentejo nem chega a estar acima da média” " 

“Hoje as temperaturas descem em todo o país, mas a partir de amanhã [quarta-feira] começam a subir de forma gradual e de acordo com o que nós temos nos nossos modelos. As temperaturas vão chegar perto dos 40 graus na região do Alentejo, que é uma situação normal para esta época do ano. Pontualmente poderá haver sítios no interior do Alentejo que passem dos 40 graus, mas nas capitais de distrito espera-se que Évora e Beja cheguem aos 40 e 39 graus respectivamente”, "


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2021 às 19:57)

Boas...e cá pelo interior continua uns bons dias verão...hoje até parecia que estava junto há beira mar a beber umas ,hoje estava-se bem na esplanadas ,um dia de cada vez ,brisa a correr e cerca de 20.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2021 às 20:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> "Apesar do tempo quente, a meteorologista do IPMA diz que não está prevista uma onda de calor. “Não se pode chamar de onda de calor. Meteorologicamente falando, são precisos mais de cinco dias com temperaturas acima da média. Nós vamos ter quatro dias e se calhar o Alentejo nem chega a estar acima da média"
> 
> “Hoje as temperaturas descem em todo o país, mas a partir de amanhã [quarta-feira] começam a subir de forma gradual e de acordo com o que nós temos nos nossos modelos. As temperaturas vão chegar perto dos 40 graus na região do Alentejo, que é uma situação normal para esta época do ano. Pontualmente poderá haver sítios no interior do Alentejo que passem dos 40 graus, mas nas capitais de distrito espera-se que Évora e Beja cheguem aos 40 e 39 graus respectivamente”


O IPMA praticamente só consulta o ECMWF, o que explica o porquê de dizerem que a situação prevista é, de facto, normal. Ter 40ºC no Alentejo durante 4 dias não é nada de anormal, acontece todos os anos e é um valor que, no Vale do Guadiana, está somente uns 3ºC acima da média mensal. O problema é que o IPMA está, como é costume, a negar as previsões dos outros modelos - se 40ºC é normal, 45ºC como muitos modelos preveem já não é propriamente muito normal e até é uma situação de risco.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jul 2021 às 21:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O IPMA praticamente só consulta o ECMWF, o que explica o porquê de dizerem que a situação prevista é, de facto, normal. Ter 40ºC no Alentejo durante 4 dias não é nada de anormal, acontece todos os anos e é um valor que, no Vale do Guadiana, está somente uns 3ºC acima da média mensal. O problema é que o IPMA está, como é costume, a negar as previsões dos outros modelos - se 40ºC é normal, 45ºC como muitos modelos preveem já não é propriamente muito normal e até é uma situação de risco.



O IPMA de facto baseia as suas previsões no centro Europeu (que é o melhor modelo) e no AROME. É com essas entidades (e bem) que tem parceria, logo são os seus modelos que estão operacionais. Não quer dizer que não haja meteorologistas que não saibam o que mostram outros modelos. De qualquer forma, ainda há tempo para ajustar as previsões e eventuais avisos caso o GFS tenha razão. Se tal acontecer, o ECMWF certamente convergirá nessa solução a tempo. Sinceramente, duvido que venha a acontecer o modelado pelo GFS, o ECMWF não está completamente sozinho. Para já, como diz o IPMA, não há evidencias que este venha a ser um evento de calor fora do normal. O que não quer dizer que não se esteja atento a qualquer alteração do panorama...


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 21:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O IPMA praticamente só consulta o ECMWF, o que explica o porquê de dizerem que a situação prevista é, de facto, normal. Ter 40ºC no Alentejo durante 4 dias não é nada de anormal, acontece todos os anos e é um valor que, no Vale do Guadiana, está somente uns 3ºC acima da média mensal. O problema é que o IPMA está, como é costume, a negar as previsões dos outros modelos - se 40ºC é normal, 45ºC como muitos modelos preveem já não é propriamente muito normal e até é uma situação de risco.


Exacto.  E quase todos os outros modelos estão com muito mais calor


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2021 às 22:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O problema é que o IPMA está, como é costume, a negar as previsões dos outros modelos - se 40ºC é normal, 45ºC como muitos modelos preveem já não é propriamente muito normal e até é uma situação de risco.


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2021 às 22:40)

Bom, pode-se dizer que o GEM é uma trampa. Mas há poucos anos também o GFS previu 49/50º...


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2021 às 22:54)

Bitaites de um total ignorante...

Duvido que os delírios ocasionais de temperaturas elevadas tenham sido corrigidos na nova versão do GFS.

Assim, a médio prazo as temperaturas do IFS/ECMWF irão ser ligeiramente mais elevadas já que a depressão não descerá tanto. Por outro lado, alguns ficarão arrasados porque o GFS irá efetuar colossais cortes (em termos relativos).

Algures no meio estará a virtude?


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2021 às 23:08)

Honestamente, não me parece que venham a ser valores assim tão extremos (próximos de recorde e/ou acima de 45ºC).
Mas serão claro sempre valores bastante altos e dignos de avisos a certa altura!

Pela experiência passada destes eventos, tenho a percepção que as temperaturas que se acabam por observar ficam sempre ali no meio-termo entre a previsão a médio-prazo do ECMWF (mais suavizada) e a do GFS (mais extremada).
O próprio GFS já esteve bem mais "agressivo". E está a ficar isolado relativamente aos valores "loucos" de Domingo. ECMWF e outros modelos começam a mostrar bastante "refresco" já nesse dia a entrar pelo NW. De qualquer forma, o GFS parece também estar a aproximar-se gradualmente do padrão menos exagerado, mantendo apenas esses tais valores mais assustadores no Domingo.
Por sua vez, o ECMWF, costuma prever bem o padrão a maior distância, mas tenho a sensação que só apresenta valores extremos mais próximos do real mais em cima do acontecimento. 
Para já parece estar a ir de acordo com este "padrão típico" dos modelos. Mas veremos se acontecerá mais uma vez ou não.

O que me parece também significativo (e talvez até mais relevante que propriamente os extremos do f-d-s) será a tendência cada vez mais marcada nos modelos de o calor poder persistir toda a semana seguinte. Mesmo sem ser muito extremo, começa a aparecer esse sinal, de uma espécie de "pântano" quente, mesmo no _Ensemble_ do ECMWF. Verificar-se esta persistência de tempo bastante quente e de noites tropicais durante tantos dias será na verdade até mais gravosa provavelmente do que os eventuais extremos de 1-2 dias que estamos a discutir para o f-d-s.

Esperemos a evolução nos próximos dias...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2021 às 23:14)

Sim mas esses delírios sempre foram normais mas caramba logo daqui a 2 dias as diferenças são de 2c, e depois a 10 e 11 deste mês ronda uns 4c de diferença...
Se as ISO são idênticas porque esta diferença tão grande nas temperaturas a 2 metros, é pior a apenas cerca de 3 ou 4 dias de distância...
O que me parece é que no gfs a ISO é um pouco mais elevados a latitude de Lisboa do que noutros modelos!


----------



## Cesar (7 Jul 2021 às 01:32)

Posto isto, aumenta também a preocupação com a saúde de quem sofre com o calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2021 às 19:17)

Boas...por cá mais um dia de verão ,muito bom para se andar na rua todo o dia ,afinal os dias de inferno não vão ser de abundância ,já havia gente por aqui a bater palmas .vamos gozando um dia de cada vez .


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2021 às 21:21)

Orion disse:


> Bitaites de um total ignorante...
> 
> Duvido que os delírios ocasionais de temperaturas elevadas tenham sido corrigidos na nova versão do GFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cesar (7 Jul 2021 às 22:48)

E o calor será que vêm para ficar, só espero que não se torne num calor eterno, a floresta não ia aguentar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jul 2021 às 23:53)

Com excepção de segunda e terça parece que o calor vai vir para ficar


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2021 às 23:58)

Pois eu não vejo nada de especial no que aí vem, tirando o dia 10 o resto é tempo banal para a altura do ano.
Se reparassem na anomalia da temperatura máxima na 1a semana iriam verificar que no litoral norte e centro é superior a 5c de anomalia negativa em alguns locais.
E vindo outra depressão de noroeste em nada abona essa recuperação.
Quanto ao sul a anomalia ronda entre 2 a 3c com excepção do Algarve.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jul 2021 às 18:18)

Calor no fim de semana... Mas de domingo para segunda as temperaturas voltam a descer 10°C, tal como já ocorreu várias vezes este ano. Sinceramente... Já não há pachorra para estas descidas tão bruscas de temperatura. Já andamos com este padrão desde março... E continua já em pleno verão, um padrão que é muito mais habitual na primavera e no outono, uma vez que são estações de transição. Quem sofre com isto é a agricultura (há muita gente no país a queixar-se de que os quintais não prestam e não valem nada, tomates ainda muito verdes, pepinos ainda sem brotar, feijões a apodrecer, entre outras coisas... muito por culpa destas variações bruscas de temperatura - um dia está calor, outro dia está frio... e continuamos com isto...) e também a saúde das pessoas - que é como quem diz, muito bom para as gripes, hospitais e centros de saúde, ainda para mais em plena pandemia. Sinceramente, já não há paciência para estas mudanças bruscas de tempo.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2021 às 18:44)

Santofsky disse:


> Calor no fim de semana... Mas de domingo para segunda as temperaturas voltam a descer 10°C, tal como já ocorreu várias vezes este ano.  muito por culpa destas variações bruscas de temperatura - um dia está calor, outro dia está frio...


Realmente segunda-feira acho que tenho que ir buscar o casaco ao guarda fato.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jul 2021 às 18:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente segunda-feira acho que tenho que ir buscar o casaco ao guarda fato.



Quando falo em frio refiro-me à época do ano em que estamos... 25°C nesta altura, para a época do ano que é, é frio. Tal como diria que 20°C em janeiro é extremamente quente para a época do ano que é.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2021 às 19:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente segunda-feira acho que tenho que ir buscar o casaco ao guarda fato.



E o pico de gripe que anda aí por causa do verão gélido? Um horror.


----------



## Tonton (8 Jul 2021 às 19:41)

Só vos digo que, agora ,Lisboa "deslizou" para o Alentejo profundo... O IPMA está a prever máxima de 40º para Sábado!!!


----------



## Tonton (8 Jul 2021 às 19:45)

Santofsky disse:


> Quando falo em frio refiro-me à época do ano em que estamos... 25°C nesta altura, para a época do ano que é, é frio. Tal como diria que 20°C em janeiro é extremamente quente para a época do ano que é.



Caríssimo, quantos sítios neste país se poderá encontrar em que a média para a época é essa???


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2021 às 19:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E o pico de gripe que anda aí por causa do verão gélido? Um horror.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2021 às 19:56)

Davidmpb disse:


>



Já fui buscar as meias da Serra da Estrela e a seguir vai a botija. 
Agora a sério, hoje já esteve uma tarde bem mais quentinha por Viseu City. O sol já estava bem rijo. Felizmente havia uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Marco pires (8 Jul 2021 às 21:31)

realmente estou a pensar em ligar a lareira já no domingo para o frio que se avizinha para ao inicio da próxima semana.
isto há desculpas para tudo, quando se gosta de calor o que é legitimo, mais vale dizer que se gosta e pronto, agora andar com tonterias de gripes, crise na agricultura por causa do "frio", e centros de saude e hospitais cheios por causa das temperaturas..............enfim.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Jul 2021 às 21:37)

Tonton disse:


> Caríssimo, quantos sítios neste país se poderá encontrar em que a média para a época é essa???



Em todo o interior do país, excetuando as serras do norte e centro, por exemplo...


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Jul 2021 às 10:11)

Noite tropical em CB, e só vai ficar pior nos próximos dias .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2021 às 11:05)

Boas,

Dia muito quente pela frente aqui em Faro com prognóstico de chegar aos 36c

PS: PARA ENTRAR NO FÓRUM TIVE QUE IR AO GOOGLE E ESCREVER METEOPT FÓRUM É CARREGAR NO LINK QUE APARECE!


----------



## Cesar (10 Jul 2021 às 15:10)

Depois deste calor volta o fresco, no meio da semana volta o calor à carga.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2021 às 18:11)

Para memória futura...


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2021 às 16:33)




----------



## Cesar (11 Jul 2021 às 23:06)

Esse mapa significa anomalia na temperatura na Europa Ocidental, nos primeiros 10 dias do mês ou seja foi um pouco negativa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2021 às 23:11)

Hoje as temperaturas máximas em Portugal Continental foram um pouco abaixo do previsto pelos modelos. Parece que as poeiras tiveram um papel na "amenização" das temperaturas, fazendo com que estas não chegassem aos 40ºC no interior sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2021 às 13:47)

*Tempestades elétricas deixam 38 mortos na Índia. Várias pessoas morreram porque foram tirar selfies*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-pessoas-morreram-porque-foram-tirar-selfies


----------



## Thomar (12 Jul 2021 às 15:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Tempestades elétricas deixam 38 mortos na Índia. Várias pessoas morreram porque foram tirar selfies*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...s-pessoas-morreram-porque-foram-tirar-selfies


A estupidez humana não tem limites......

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (12 Jul 2021 às 19:19)

Parece que vamos voltar ao calor, só falta saber até quando.


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Jul 2021 às 20:35)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que vamos voltar ao calor, só falta saber até quando.


Amanhã ainda é fresco depois é que vem o calor.

Para falar a verdade aproveitei o dia fresco de hoje para fazer umas coisas, e amanhã de manhã também devo ir, mas de tarde já não vai dar.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2021 às 21:04)

Thomar disse:


> A estupidez humana não tem limites......



AP



> A majority of the deaths occurred in the western state of Rajasthan, where 11 people died after being struck by lightning near a watchtower at the 12th century Amber Fort, police said.
> 
> Senior police officer Anand Srivastava said some of the victims were taking selfies near the watchtower when lightning struck late Sunday.



vs

Reuters



> "As it started raining visitors took cover at a watchtower near the fort. Lightning struck the watchtower killing 11 people on the spot and injuring others," Jairam, a local police officer who identified himself by only one name, told Reuters on Monday.



Depende.

Estando a malta num local deste género...






... não há assim tanta opção de abrigo. 

A parte dos selfies é mázinha. Teria sido melhor se estivessem morrido enquanto filmavam os raios para depois publicar na 'net?


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2021 às 21:13)

> As many as 27 tourists were on the site close to Amer Fort when lightning struck. Some are suspected to have fallen into the ravine from the watchtower, which is at least 500m from the ground.









> State Disaster Response personnel perform a search operation at a watchtower of the 12th century Amber Fort where 11 people were killed Sunday after being struck by lightning in Jaipur, Rajasthan (AP)



Tramado. Começa a chover e a malta abriga-se a esperar que pare. Quando começam os raios, as opções escasseiam.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jul 2021 às 21:28)

A estupidez humana da notícia, poderia ser uma "estupidez" que nos faria hipoteticamente estar a lamentar a perda de alguém neste fórum (quantos já não correram alguns riscos....). A pimenta em certos sítios.......


----------



## Santofsky (12 Jul 2021 às 23:03)

Parece que desta vez, tirando os últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho, iremos ter finalmente a partir de quarta-feira uma sequência sustentada de dias com o verdadeiro calor caraterístico da época e não apenas uma mísera sequência de dois ou três dias como tem estado a acontecer desde há praticamente um mês para cá (meados de junho). Demorou, mas chegou.
ALELUIA!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2021 às 10:27)

Santofsky disse:


> e não apenas uma mísera sequência de dois ou três dias como tem estado a acontecer desde há praticamente um mês para cá


Tirando esses dois ou três dias, esteve tão fresco que tive de ligar o aquecedor durante alguns dias. 22ºC é um frio do caraças, que treta! Realmente muito anormal para a altura do ano...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jul 2021 às 17:50)

Santofsky disse:


> Parece que desta vez, tirando os últimos dias de maio e grande parte da primeira quinzena de junho, iremos ter finalmente a partir de quarta-feira uma sequência sustentada de dias com o verdadeiro calor caraterístico da época e não apenas uma mísera sequência de dois ou três dias como tem estado a acontecer desde há praticamente um mês para cá (meados de junho). Demorou, mas chegou.
> ALELUIA!!!



Ser apaixonado por meteorologia é gostar de fenómenos que saiam da média. Nesse sentido percebo o comentário  
Mas temos também de ser racionais. O que temos tido nas ultimas semanas em termos de temperaturas não é propriamente "anormal". Anormal é termos 8, 9, 10 ou mais dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 31/32ºC por exemplo em Lisboa e 37/38ºC no Alentejo.
Ficámos foi mal habituados fruto de anos anteriores. .


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2021 às 19:15)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2021 às 15:11)

Santofsky disse:


> Falando de Portugal... É uma pena que essas depressões não desçam de latitude até ao largo da nossa costa... O monstro do anticiclone não deixa de maneira alguma que isso aconteça... apenas deixa passar frentes que não prestam para nada e só trazem chuviscos. Quem beneficia com o posicionamento do monstro do anticiclone são países como França, Alemanha, Bélgica... Uma vez que o posicionamento desse monstro empurra automaticamente as depressões para o golfo da Biscaia/mar Cantábrico, entrando pela costa oeste francesa. Por isso é que nesses países diz-se que o verão é a estação mais quente, mas ao mesmo tempo também a estação mais chuvosa... Se o monstro do anticiclone deixasse descer as depressões de latitude, cá pelo nosso burgo teríamos frequentemente festa da boa (trovoadas) e não aquelas frentes que não valem a ponta dum corno.


Se assim os tugas já se queixam do verão português, imagino então se tivéssemos um verão molhado, seria o fim do mundo.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2021 às 19:50)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2021 às 20:25)

Orion disse:


>



Ai mãe, vem aí o arrefecimento tuga em Agosto.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2021 às 20:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ai mãe, vem aí o arrefecimento tuga em Agosto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jul 2021 às 21:44)

Moss essa anomalia aparece todos os anos ai..
É verdade que Julho até agora está mais frio que o normal, mas essa tendência se vai alterar já nos próximos dias!


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2021 às 22:40)

Como não há grande consenso a partir das ~96h, fica só como curiosidade:


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2021 às 23:20)

Crista ligeiramente menos intensa.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2021 às 01:50)

Orion disse:


> Crista ligeiramente menos intensa.


925 mb corresponde a que altitude?


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 09:13)

N_Fig disse:


> 925 mb corresponde a que altitude?



~700m


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 10:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Moss essa anomalia aparece todos os anos ai..



Particularidades do modelo à boleia da climatologia?


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 10:19)

Orion disse:


> Particularidades do modelo à boleia da climatologia?



Vento 'V' negativo = Mais vento de norte


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jul 2021 às 10:20)

Provavelmente será isso...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2021 às 12:40)

Convido todos a testar as capacidades de previsão meteorológica (ou sorte) na seguinte aposta a decorrer:

*Apostas Temperaturas 17/18 julho 2021*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jul 2021 às 13:28)

Alguém consegue aceder aos meteogramas  do fórum?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2021 às 13:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Alguém consegue aceder aos meteogramas  do fórum?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Está desligado...


SpiderVV disse:


> Boas.
> Para ultrapassar o problema com a renovação do certificado, tivemos de fazer algumas atualizações de software significativas no servidor, que afetaram várias funcionalidades, tais como a página principal do MeteoPT e os meteogramas.
> 
> Vamos ver se conseguimos trabalhar nisso o mais rápido possível, mas sem previsão ainda de quando estará resolvido.
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2021 às 14:37)

Albifriorento disse:


> Está desligado...


Eu também não consigo aceder aos modelos .


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 15:20)

*Old-school data suggests hurricanes in the Atlantic are not more frequent than in the past*

Bom...



> There are a number of key assumptions that go into this methodology (...) including assuming that ships at sea and land would have been perfect observers, and that the types of TCs that have occurred in the fully sampled era are representative of those that could have occurred prior to the fully sampled period*.*









Furacões na era pré-satélite, versão Açores...

O Alex continuaria a ser um evento insignificante.

Para uma caravela, provavelmente seria indiferente um Ophelia ou um Gordon em dissipação. Iria ao fundo na mesma, levando os registos consigo.

O Lorenzo é uma exceção devido ao tamanho. Impossível saber quantos ciclones tiveram fortalecimentos significativos na mesma zona, mas enfraquecimentos mais rápidos traduziriam-se em experiências, vá, 'normais' por parte dos ilhéus. 

Ainda hoje em dia há vastas porções do oceano em que um furacão pode evitar a deteção.






Intensidade vs Frequência. Ambas, nenhuma, ou assim-assim? A polémica persiste no que concerne ao AG.


----------



## Fantkboy (15 Jul 2021 às 17:42)

Para os amantes do calor, aproveitem até dia 19/20  porque depois vem a frescura novamente. Os principais modelos  convergem para isso.
O Padrão tem sido este, a subida da dorsal por poucos dias, e posteriormente o "varrimento" de depressões.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 20:31)

Depois da poeira, o fumo.






A partir de sábado, e à boleia da depressão nos níveis altos a norte dos Açores,...






... o fumo dos incêndios (principalmente localizados) no Kanadá deverá (gradualmente) estar sobre todas as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 20:49)

Por vezes fala-se mal dos modelos mas nunca se esteve tão avançado.


----------



## Cesar (15 Jul 2021 às 22:27)

Concordo totalmente os modelos estão cada vez melhores nas previsões metereologicas.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 23:32)

No caso, o GFS foi melhor. 



Cesar disse:


> Concordo totalmente os modelos estão cada vez melhores nas previsões metereologicas.



O grande problema é haver consciência de que ainda se pode melhorar muito mas não haver a possibilidade de se conseguir...






---










A partir do final do ano que vem deverão ser lançados os satélites europeus de nova geração, a par dos japoneses e norte-americanos. Isto ajudará a melhorar as previsões na Europa, África (que desesperadamente necessita) e parte da Ásia.

A falta de meios e conhecimentos ainda hoje resulta nisto (Oz/NZ vs Eur vs Ásia no desempenho do IFS, GFS e UM):


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2021 às 23:51)

> The Air Force’s workhorse for numerical weather prediction modeling is the Global Air Land Weather Exploitation Model, which is based on the United Kingdom’s Meteorological Office’s Unified Model.



 https://www.ornl.gov/news/us-air-force-ornl-launch-next-generation-global-weather-forecasting-system

Não no GFS. À semelhança do que acontece, por exemplo, com a Austrália e a NZ.

Curiosidade  https://www.weather.gov/mdl/nbm_home

As agências públicas e civis norte-americanas de previsão do tempo (NWS/NHC) não baseiam as suas previsões em modelos individuais, ao contrário do que acontece no resto do mundo. Dá muito mais trabalho e custa muito mais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2021 às 02:02)

Fantkboy disse:


> Os principais modelos convergem para isso.


Não sei onde anda essa convergência de modelos nem o frio. Aliás, na última saída do ECMWF houve um claro corte do frio previsto para a próxima semana, que no Sul se resumirá a apenas 1 a 2ºC de descida da temperatura. No Norte a queda de temperatura será maior, mas as temperaturas até deverão ficar em valores próximos da média ou até mesmo ligeiramente superiores à média, se tivermos em conta que a média das máximas no Litoral Norte vai dos 24ºC na costa aos 27ºC em zonas como Braga.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Jul 2021 às 10:17)

A temperatura vai descer de forma significativa no início da próxima semana mas será apenas no litoral oeste, desta vez ao contrário dos outros eventos anteriores a descida não se irá estender ao interior, que apenas sofrerá no máximo uma descida de 2/3°C e manter-se-ão as máximas sempre acima dos 30°C, pelo menos até final da próxima semana... 
Quanto às trovoadas... Essas parece que, depois de uma atividade acima da média em junho, aproveitaram o mês de julho para tirar férias e fechar o tasco... 
Veremos como será agosto...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 17:20)

Pessoal, temos umas *apostas* a decorrer, e tendo em conta que a moderação se dispôs a fazê-las de novo passado apenas uma semana por causa dos problemas técnicos do fórum que impediram muitos de participar no último concurso, era de bom tom que tivéssemos uma grande participação, coisa que infelizmente não está a acontecer... Peço a quem possa que faça um esforço, é divertido!


----------



## Cesar (16 Jul 2021 às 17:20)

Bem parece que estamos condenados ão calor e tempo cada vez mais seco, com os nevoeiros habituais junto ão litoral.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2021 às 09:13)

Cesar disse:


> As previsões para os próximos dias sugerem subidas e descidas da temperatura, portanto uma montanha russa.


Qual montanha russa? Eu vejo o normal para esta altura do ano...


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2021 às 10:13)

Devem faltar para aí umas 3 semanas para a atualização da previsão da temporada dos furacões.



> Monthly Tropical Weather Summary
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
> 800 AM EDT Thu Jul 1 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2021 às 10:07)

A norte contrastes ainda mais acentuados que o normal entre temperaturas no interior e junto ao litoral nos últimos 2 dias.


----------



## microcris (20 Jul 2021 às 10:53)

A esse contraste de temperaturas podem juntar alguma chuva. Miudinha, mas molha na mesma.


----------



## blade (20 Jul 2021 às 20:48)




----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2021 às 21:33)

Ocorrência anual (a parte dos incêndios - 2.5MdH já torrados)



O problema do 'calor' não desapareceu, não obstante a 'frescura' relativa.


----------



## comentador (21 Jul 2021 às 13:58)

Boa tarde!

Grandes contrastes térmicos nas últimas semanas (na minha região). Madrugadas e inícios de manhãs bastantes frescas e nubladas e algum calor durante as12;00 e as 15:00 horas. 
Até aqui o Verão tem sido ameno, sem excessos, mas bastante ventoso com ventos do quadrante OESTE.

Em contrapartida as culturas de Primavera-Verão estão a ressentirem-se por causa das madrugadas e manhãs frias (mais doenças e quebras na produção).


----------



## Santofsky (21 Jul 2021 às 14:24)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Grandes contrastes térmicos nas últimas semanas (na minha região). Madrugadas e inícios de manhãs bastantes frescas e nubladas e algum calor durante as12;00 e as 15:00 horas.
> Até aqui o Verão tem sido ameno, sem excessos, mas bastante ventoso com ventos do quadrante OESTE.
> ...



Concordo. É exatamente isso que eu mencionei aqui há alguns posts atrás. Há mais de um mês (com relativa exceção dos últimos dias no interior do país) que as temperaturas andam sempre num constante sobe e desce e com variações bruscas. E no próximo fim de semana, já na sexta-feira, está prevista mais uma descida brusca... O Verão 2021 tem sido assim até ao momento. Tal como mencionei num post que fiz anteriormente, quem sofre com isto é a agricultura. Tomates verdes, pepinos pouco desenvolvidos, feijões podres, cebolas de medíocre qualidade... Só mesmo as batatas é que escapam. Um pouco por todo o país tem sido este o retrato da agricultura neste Verão.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jul 2021 às 17:14)

Parece que este padrão de nevoeiros durante as manhãs vai continuar até à lua nova.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2021 às 18:26)

*Dubai cria chuva 'artificial' para combater onda de calor de 50 graus*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalhe/dubai-cria-chuva-falsa-para-combater-onda-de-calor-de-50


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2021 às 18:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Dubai cria chuva 'artificial' para combater onda de calor de 50 graus*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalhe/dubai-cria-chuva-falsa-para-combater-onda-de-calor-de-50


50°c seria o sonho de muitos por cá...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2021 às 18:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> 50°c seria o sonho de muitos por cá...



Podia ser um sonho, mas com chuva iria ser um pesadelo.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jul 2021 às 23:37)

Seria um pesadelo com chuva quanto mais com 50°c é uma catástrofe.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jul 2021 às 03:33)

O que eu não entendo é as críticas a este verão feitas pelo povinho do costume. Acredito que tenha a ver um pouco com o nosso hábito de dizer que tudo está mal e extrapolamos a situação social à situação climática.
Vejamos: este verão (ou melhor, estes dias) está(ão) a ser fantástico(s) ao nível de temperatura! Pouca nortada tendo em conta o normal por esta altura do ano, água do mar a 17/18ºC, temperaturas máximas amenas em redor dos 26-28ºC (muito melhor do que ter 37ºC)... a sério, outros verões foram muito piores que este ao nível de temperaturas, seja em níveis elevados ou baixos! 

Sim, tem havido muitos nevoeiros no litoral de manhã, mas isso não é o costume no verão? Que eu saiba sempre foi assim, e basta ir ver os registos antigos para comprovar este facto. O verão também está a ter calor no interior, e isso também é visível na monitorização diária do IPMA. Não vejo a anormalidade nisto - tirando o Litoral Norte, que de facto está a ter temperaturas abaixo da média, o resto do país nem por isso...


----------



## comentador (22 Jul 2021 às 07:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que eu não entendo é as críticas a este verão feitas pelo povinho do costume. Acredito que tenha a ver um pouco com o nosso hábito de dizer que tudo está mal e extrapolamos a situação social à situação climática.
> Vejamos: este verão (ou melhor, estes dias) está(ão) a ser fantástico(s) ao nível de temperatura! Pouca nortada tendo em conta o normal por esta altura do ano, água do mar a 17/18ºC, temperaturas máximas amenas em redor dos 26-28ºC (muito melhor do que ter 37ºC)... a sério, outros verões foram muito piores que este ao nível de temperaturas, seja em níveis elevados ou baixos!
> 
> Sim, tem havido muitos nevoeiros no litoral de manhã, mas isso não é o costume no verão? Que eu saiba sempre foi assim, e basta ir ver os registos antigos para comprovar este facto. O verão também está a ter calor no interior, e isso também é visível na monitorização diária do IPMA. Não vejo a anormalidade nisto - tirando o Litoral Norte, que de facto está a ter temperaturas abaixo da média, o resto do país nem por isso...



Pouca Nortada?!?! ........, temperaturas .....o resto do país nem por isso!!!! Se a tua região está normal e a teu gosto, ainda bem. A minha infelizmente não!! Nortadas de ventos fortes tem sido uma constante, árvores com ramos e fruta no chão por causa do vento! Neste mês de Julho só vi nascer o Sol no fim de semana dos 40 graus, de resto todas as manhãs têm sido nubladas e com nevoeiros. As temperaturas são frias de manhã e algum calor durante o dia!! Não não peço 50 graus, como alguns extremistas aqui falam. Aqui ninguém manda e ainda bem, apenas relato que o verão tem sido anormal na minha região, aqui ninguém tem dúvidas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Jul 2021 às 09:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que eu não entendo é as críticas a este verão feitas pelo povinho do costume. Acredito que tenha a ver um pouco com o nosso hábito de dizer que tudo está mal e extrapolamos a situação social à situação climática.
> Vejamos: este verão (ou melhor, estes dias) está(ão) a ser fantástico(s) ao nível de temperatura! Pouca nortada tendo em conta o normal por esta altura do ano, água do mar a 17/18ºC, temperaturas máximas amenas em redor dos 26-28ºC (muito melhor do que ter 37ºC)... a sério, outros verões foram muito piores que este ao nível de temperaturas, seja em níveis elevados ou baixos!
> 
> Sim, tem havido muitos nevoeiros no litoral de manhã, mas isso não é o costume no verão? Que eu saiba sempre foi assim, e basta ir ver os registos antigos para comprovar este facto. O verão também está a ter calor no interior, e isso também é visível na monitorização diária do IPMA. Não vejo a anormalidade nisto - tirando o Litoral Norte, que de facto está a ter temperaturas abaixo da média, o resto do país nem por isso...


Tirando aquela onda de calor de quinta a sábado onde, as temperaturas foram exageradas, o resto do verão aqui tem sido ameno. Desde domingo que morrinha todos os dias de manhã e à tarde é a nortada típica.


----------



## Iceberg (22 Jul 2021 às 10:03)

Maravilha de verão. Dos de antigamente. Tradicional.

Nublado e mais fresco no litoral. Quente e seco no interior.

Nos próximos dias chuviscos no NW e temperaturas mais contidas no interior.

Com esta circulação atmosférica, temos menos nortada.

Anticiclone dos Açores menos próximo da Iberia.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 10:19)

comentador disse:


> Pouca Nortada?!?! ........, temperaturas .....o resto do país nem por isso!!!! Se a tua região está normal e a teu gosto, ainda bem. A minha infelizmente não!! Nortadas de ventos fortes tem sido uma constante, árvores com ramos e fruta no chão por causa do vento! Neste mês de Julho só vi nascer o Sol no fim de semana dos 40 graus, de resto todas as manhãs têm sido nubladas e com nevoeiros. As temperaturas são frias de manhã e algum calor durante o dia!! Não não peço 50 graus, como alguns extremistas aqui falam. Aqui ninguém manda e ainda bem, apenas relato que o verão tem sido anormal na minha região, aqui ninguém tem dúvidas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jul 2021 às 12:12)

comentador disse:


> Pouca Nortada?!?! ........, temperaturas .....o resto do país nem por isso!!!! Se a tua região está normal e a teu gosto, ainda bem. A minha infelizmente não!! Nortadas de ventos fortes tem sido uma constante, árvores com ramos e fruta no chão por causa do vento! Neste mês de Julho só vi nascer o Sol no fim de semana dos 40 graus, de resto todas as manhãs têm sido nubladas e com nevoeiros. As temperaturas são frias de manhã e algum calor durante o dia!! Não não peço 50 graus, como alguns extremistas aqui falam. Aqui ninguém manda e ainda bem, apenas relato que o verão tem sido anormal na minha região, aqui ninguém tem dúvidas.


Alvalade do Sado tem uma média de 31-32°C ao nível das máximas em julho e de 14-15°C nas mínimas. Mais uma vez, não consigo ver nenhuma anormalidade nisto... 

E eu não sei onde anda essa "grande nortada" que tu falas, porque eu estive há uns dias por aí e pareceu-me que estava um tempo igual ao de outros anos a esse nível.


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Jul 2021 às 12:34)

comentador disse:


> Pouca Nortada?!?! ........, temperaturas .....o resto do país nem por isso!!!! Se a tua região está normal e a teu gosto, ainda bem. A minha infelizmente não!! Nortadas de ventos fortes tem sido uma constante, árvores com ramos e fruta no chão por causa do vento! Neste mês de Julho só vi nascer o Sol no fim de semana dos 40 graus, de resto todas as manhãs têm sido nubladas e com nevoeiros. As temperaturas são frias de manhã e algum calor durante o dia!! Não não peço 50 graus, como alguns extremistas aqui falam. Aqui ninguém manda e ainda bem, apenas relato que o verão tem sido anormal na minha região, aqui ninguém tem dúvidas.





Se há coisa que este verão não tem sido é anormal.
Anormal é o que se tem passado no Canadá e nos Estados Unidos com temperaturas absurdas. Anormal têm sido as cheias no centro da Europa e na China.
Penso que por vezes há uma normal falta de memória meteorológica que por vezes nos afeta e que nos leva a ter estas afirmações  De facto, no passado recente, não têm havido verões normais, tal como este: Verão com tempo mais fresco no litoral, a alternar entre o céu nublado e as nortadas e um verão mais moderado no interior. Nós agradecemos


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 12:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alvalade do Sado tem uma média de 31-32°C ao nível das máximas em julho e de 14-15°C nas mínimas. Mais uma vez, não consigo ver nenhuma anormalidade nisto...
> 
> E eu não sei onde anda essa "grande nortada" que tu falas, porque eu estive há uns dias por aí e pareceu-me que estava um tempo igual ao de outros anos a esse nível.


É o exagero do costume... para os alentejanos o que é normal o verão todo é ter dias de 40°c e noites tropicais.


----------



## microcris (22 Jul 2021 às 13:06)

Aqui está assim já há alguns dias:



Querem lá ver que falsifiquei a fotografia ou estou a mentir ao dizer que estão 20ºC?

O pessoal vem logo mostrar o facepalm a que vem dizer que não está calor. Gostar de calor não é pedir temperaturas de 40ºC ou 50ºC. Eu gosto de calor e só peço o que será de esperar no verão; 25-30ºC. Coisa que raramente tem estado.

Edit:
Podia jurar que já tinha dito isto

ahhhh, já agora, choveu o suficiente durante a noite para ter o chão molhado durante a manhã


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2021 às 13:08)

comentador disse:


> Pouca Nortada?!?! ........, temperaturas .....o resto do país nem por isso!!!! Se a tua região está normal e a teu gosto, ainda bem. A minha infelizmente não!! Nortadas de ventos fortes tem sido uma constante, árvores com ramos e fruta no chão por causa do vento! Neste mês de Julho só vi nascer o Sol no fim de semana dos 40 graus, de resto todas as manhãs têm sido nubladas e com nevoeiros. As temperaturas são frias de manhã e algum calor durante o dia!! Não não peço 50 graus, como alguns extremistas aqui falam. Aqui ninguém manda e ainda bem, apenas relato que o verão tem sido anormal na minha região, aqui ninguém tem dúvidas.




 se for de Évora como diz no perfil, segundo os dados do ipma das observações diárias, desde o dia 13 julho tem temperaturas acima dos 31.5ºC e hoje vai ser mais um dia provavelmente ali nos 35/36, não vejo onde está a anomalia..., eu sou de Coruche e estou habituado também a verão quente e todo o ano bater os 40ºC, este ano ainda não bateu (2 dias ficou perto 39 e algo) mas não me vêm a queixar e aqui até apanho mais manhãs nubladas comparado a Évora, mas acho tudo normal, todos os anos acontece o mesmo, tantas vezes aconteceu nos últimos verões, ir às praias na costa mais perto e acordar com uma manhã nublada


----------



## Iceberg (22 Jul 2021 às 13:42)

Verão normal e tradicional como os de antigamente.

Sabe bem voltar um pouco à normalidade climática.

Ainda nublado pelo Minho.


----------



## comentador (22 Jul 2021 às 14:11)

Só estas críticas?!?! Poucas?!??!  Meus senhores, aqui vivo há 40 anos, trabalho no campo, lido com a Natureza todos os dias. O que disse acima, não retiro nem uma única palavra. Sei do que falo, NA MINHA ZONA (ALVALADE DO SADO) as temperaturas mínimas estão baixas para a época do ano, o excesso de nevoeiros e a nortada excessiva têm dominado este Verão até aqui.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Jul 2021 às 14:22)

comentador disse:


> Só estas críticas?!?! Poucas?!??!  Meus senhores, aqui vivo há 40 anos, trabalho no campo, lido com a Natureza todos os dias. O que disse acima, não retiro nem uma única palavra. Sei do que falo, NA MINHA ZONA (ALVALADE DO SADO) as temperaturas mínimas estão baixas para a época do ano, o excesso de nevoeiros e a nortada excessiva têm dominado este Verão até aqui.


Eu aqui pela Beira Baixa tenho exactamente a mesma sensação. Para esta época o normal são as noites tropicais, no entanto estamos a ter mínimas de 15ºC. Em relação à temperatura máxima está dentro do normal.

Este clima é mais típico da segunda quinzena de Agosto, e ainda estamos em Julho. A excepção até agora resumiu-se a 3 dias. Felizmente eu gosto mais de temperaturas frescas por isso esta situação tem-me assentado como uma luva.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 14:48)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eu aqui pela Beira Baixa tenho exactamente a mesma sensação. Para esta época o normal são as noites tropicais, no entanto estamos a ter mínimas de 15ºC. Em relação à temperatura máxima está dentro do normal.
> 
> Este clima é mais típico da segunda quinzena de Agosto, e ainda estamos em Julho. A excepção até agora resumiu-se a 3 dias. Felizmente eu gosto mais de temperaturas frescas por isso esta situação tem-me assentado como uma luva.


Nos últimos 10 dias, tens uma média de  cerca de 18°c de temperatura mínima aí em CB, está exatamente na média para aí. Onde está a anormalidade?
Mais, CB tem uma média de 9/10 noites tropicais em julho.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 15:04)

comentador disse:


> Só estas críticas?!?! Poucas?!??!  Meus senhores, aqui vivo há 40 anos, trabalho no campo, lido com a Natureza todos os dias. O que disse acima, não retiro nem uma única palavra. Sei do que falo, NA MINHA ZONA (ALVALADE DO SADO) as temperaturas mínimas estão baixas para a época do ano, o excesso de nevoeiros e a nortada excessiva têm dominado este Verão até aqui.


Nortada excessiva? talvez isso aí tenha algum efeito como a serra de Sintra, e mereça um estudo...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2021 às 15:23)

A verdade é que sim, desde meados de junho que a temperatura tem estado abaixo da média, excetuando alguns dias, claro.





O mês deve acabar abaixo da média, principalmente a norte.


----------



## Santofsky (22 Jul 2021 às 18:09)

Aqui ninguém está a criticar se o verão está a ser frio ou quente. As críticas devem-se ao facto deste verão estar a ser instável em termos de temperaturas, ora as temperaturas sobem, logo a seguir descem, tornam a subir, tornam a descer... E as descidas de temperatura quando elas acontecem não são suaves, antes pelo contrário. Temos tido subidas e descidas (principalmente) bruscas nas temperaturas de um dia para o outro, com valores a roçar os 10°C de diferença. E amanhã está prevista mais uma descida acentuada para o interior norte e centro na ordem desses valores... Tem sido o verão do sobe e desce, um verão com padrões de primavera ou outono. Quem vive da agricultura não está a ser fácil a vida para eles neste verão... Graças a estes variações bruscas e acentuadas na temperatura de uns dias para os outros que as culturas agrícolas têm sofrido doenças como míldio e oídio e quebras de produção um pouco por todo o país. Tomates verdes, pepinos pouco desenvolvidos, feijões podres, cebolas de medíocre qualidade. Só mesmo as batatas, apesar da ocorrência dos ditos focos de míldio e oídio graças à instabilidade das temperaturas, se têm salvado. Este é o retrato da agricultura no Verão 2021. Agora antes de criticarem e meterem facepalms pensem um bocadinho...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 19:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Aqui ninguém está a criticar se o verão está a ser frio ou quente. As críticas devem-se ao facto deste verão estar a ser instável em termos de temperaturas, ora as temperaturas sobem, logo a seguir descem, tornam a subir, tornam a descer... E as descidas de temperatura quando elas acontecem não são suaves, antes pelo contrário. Temos tido subidas e descidas (principalmente) bruscas nas temperaturas de um dia para o outro, com valores a roçar os 10°C de diferença. E amanhã está prevista mais uma descida acentuada para o interior norte e centro na ordem desses valores... Tem sido o verão do sobe e desce, um verão com padrões de primavera ou outono. Quem vive da agricultura não está a ser fácil a vida para eles neste verão... Graças a estes variações bruscas e acentuadas na temperatura de uns dias para os outros que as culturas agrícolas têm sofrido doenças como míldio e oídio e quebras de produção um pouco por todo o país. Tomates verdes, pepinos pouco desenvolvidos, feijões podres, cebolas de medíocre qualidade. Só mesmo as batatas, apesar da ocorrência dos ditos focos de míldio e oídio graças à instabilidade das temperaturas, se têm salvado. Este é o retrato da agricultura no Verão 2021. Agora antes de criticarem e meterem facepalms pensem um bocadinho...


Tomates verdes? Só se for aí, porque aqui já há tomates maduros, tenho visto vinhas aqui com as uvas quase no ponto de maturação, mais umas 3 semanas e já se pode começar a vindima.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2021 às 20:03)

Bom, para o melão tem sido uma categoria. 5 que comprei, 5 espectaculares!


----------



## Santofsky (22 Jul 2021 às 20:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tomates verdes? Só se for aí, porque aqui já há tomates maduros, tenho visto vinhas aqui com as uvas quase no ponto de maturação, mais umas 3 semanas e já se pode começar a vindima.



Ai sim? Só se for aí em Portalegre, visto que nessa zona houve pouca ou mesmo praticamente nenhuma instabilidade em junho, o que também ajudou. Em muitos locais do norte e centro as trovoadas e o granizo de junho durante dias a fio dizimaram inúmeras colheitas. Talvez isso explique o facto de aí as culturas agrícolas estarem mais adiantadas, digo eu...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 20:32)

Santofsky disse:


> Ai sim? Só se for aí em Portalegre, visto que nessa zona houve pouca ou mesmo praticamente nenhuma instabilidade em junho, o que também ajudou. Em muitos locais do norte e centro as trovoadas e o granizo de junho durante dias a fio dizimaram inúmeras colheitas. Talvez isso explique o facto de aí as culturas agrícolas estarem mais adiantadas, digo eu...


É claro que houve culturas afetadas, não generalizes é todo o norte e centro, porque foram trovoadas, e grande parte das vezes são situações localizadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 20:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom, para o melão tem sido uma categoria. 5 que comprei, 5 espectaculares!


Em já comprei bastantes, e as melancias estão ótimas também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2021 às 20:57)

Aonde isto já vai, nos tomates, nas melancias, nos melões, não esqueçam das ameixas que também estão uma categoria.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2021 às 21:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aonde isto já vai, nos tomates, nas melancias, nos melões, não esqueçam das ameixas que também estão uma categoria.


Então os abrunhos e os figos? Estão bem bons.


----------



## Cesar (22 Jul 2021 às 23:32)

Lá vamos nós voltar ao tempo nublado, embora seja de pouca duração, pois provavelmente a partir da semana que vem voltará a subir a temperatura.


----------



## microcris (23 Jul 2021 às 10:12)

Mais uma noite fresquinha e molhadinha


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2021 às 10:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nos últimos 10 dias, tens uma média de  cerca de 18°c de temperatura mínima aí em CB, está exatamente na média para aí. Onde está a anormalidade?


As médias enganam, por aqui não é normal termos tantas noites com mínimas de 14/15ºC em Julho.



Davidmpb disse:


> Mais, CB tem uma média de 9/10 noites tropicais em julho.


Este ano se tivermos tido 5 noites tropicais foi muito.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2021 às 12:31)

Albifriorento disse:


> As médias enganam, por aqui não é normal termos tantas noites com mínimas de 14/15ºC em Julho.
> 
> 
> Este ano se tivermos tido 5 noites tropicais foi muito.


Por acaso, se há lugar onde é relativamente normal haver esta variação na temperatura mínima no verão é Castelo Branco (assim como outro lugares da mesma região), onde facilmente se tem 4/5 dias seguidos com mínimas abaixo dos 15 ºC, e na semana seguinte as mínimas são quase todas tropicais


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2021 às 12:34)

Vamos manter a calma e evitar as picardias e ataques pessoais. O staff não quer andar a "varrer" posts e a banir membros.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2021 às 15:27)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos manter a calma e evitar as picardias e ataques pessoais. O staff não quer andar a "varrer" posts e a banir membros.


Ninguém se está a picar, simplesmente divergimos.



N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso, se há lugar onde é relativamente normal haver esta variação na temperatura mínima no verão é Castelo Branco (assim como outro lugares da mesma região), onde facilmente se tem 4/5 dias seguidos com mínimas abaixo dos 15 ºC, e na semana seguinte as mínimas são quase todas tropicais


O teu ponto de visto é o ponto de vista de alguém de fora a analisar números. O meu ponto de vista é o de um habitante local que não tolera muito bem temperaturas abaixo dos 17ºC e que não tem memória de alguma vez em Julho ter sequer andado de mangas compridas. Volto a dizer, em Julho, temperaturas de 14/15ºC não são normais. Nos últimos dias tem sido o normal, hoje foi a excepção, pois já tivemos 18ºC de mínima.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2021 às 15:41)

Albifriorento disse:


> Ninguém se está a picar, simplesmente divergimos.
> 
> 
> O teu ponto de visto é o ponto de vista de alguém de fora a analisar números. O meu ponto de vista é o de um habitante local que não tolera muito bem temperaturas abaixo dos 17ºC e que não tem memória de alguma vez em Julho ter sequer andado de mangas compridas. Volto a dizer, em Julho, temperaturas de 14/15ºC não são normais. Nos últimos dias tem sido o normal, hoje foi a excepção, pois já tivemos 18ºC de mínima.


Eu não estou a falar de conforto, até porque isso mete muita coisa ao barulho (vento, insolação, humidade, etc...) e não só temperaturas. Mas 3/4 dias com mínimas abaixo dos 15 ºC não é incomum por aí porque a temperatura varia muito consoante esteja tempo mais húmido ou esteja mais para as inversões. Isto pode acontecer até mesmo em meses quentes no geral:


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2021 às 16:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu não estou a falar de conforto, até porque isso mete muita coisa ao barulho (vento, insolação, humidade, etc...) e não só temperaturas. Mas 3/4 dias com mínimas abaixo dos 15 ºC não é incomum por aí porque a temperatura varia muito consoante esteja tempo mais húmido ou esteja mais para as inversões. Isto pode acontecer até mesmo em meses quentes no geral:


Que raio de gráfico é esse? Uma média de 41ºC quando raramente a temperatura chega aos 40ºC? Só por um par de vezes é que isso aconteceu, manifestamente insuficiente para fazer uma média dessas.

EDIT:
Em 41 anos de vida, só por uma vez é que me lembro de a temperatura ter chegado aos 41, foi o dia em que o record de temperatura foi batido, o anterior era de 40.7 se não me engano. Por aqui é raríssimo a temperatura chegar aos 40.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2021 às 16:10)

Albifriorento disse:


> Ninguém se está a picar, simplesmente divergimos.
> 
> 
> O teu ponto de visto é o ponto de vista de alguém de fora a analisar números. O meu ponto de vista é o de um habitante local que não tolera muito bem temperaturas abaixo dos 17ºC e que não tem memória de alguma vez em Julho ter sequer andado de mangas compridas. Volto a dizer, em Julho, temperaturas de 14/15ºC não são normais. Nos últimos dias tem sido o normal, hoje foi a excepção, pois já tivemos 18ºC de mínima.


Lá está a tal memória seletiva, recua até julho de 2018 por exemplo.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2021 às 16:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Lá está a tal memória seletiva, recua até julho de 2018 por exemplo.


Eu faço 42 anos em setembro próprio, já não faço vida de noite, mas nos meus 16-22 anos em que ficava na rua até às 3 da manhã não me lembro de alguma vez ter andado de  manga comprida, na segunda quinzena de Agosto lembro-me de ter sentido frio, mas nunca em julho. Esse ano de 2018 foi uma excepção em tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2021 às 16:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eu faço 42 anos em setembro próprio, já não faço vida de noite, mas nos meus 16-22 anos em que ficava na rua até às 3 da manhã não me lembro de alguma vez ter andado de  manga comprida, na segunda quinzena de Agosto lembro-me de ter sentido frio, mas nunca em julho. Esse ano de 2018 foi uma excepção em tudo.


Já houve anos com mínimas abaixo dos 10°c em julho em CB.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2021 às 16:30)

Albifriorento disse:


> Que raio de gráfico é esse? Uma média de 41ºC quando raramente a temperatura chega aos 40ºC? Só por um par de vezes é que isso aconteceu, manifestamente insuficiente para fazer uma média dessas.
> 
> EDIT:
> Em 41 anos de vida, só por uma vez é que me lembro de a temperatura ter chegado aos 41, foi o dia em que o record de temperatura foi batido, o anterior era de 40.7 se não me engano. Por aqui é raríssimo a temperatura chegar aos 40.


A média é o que está a tracejado


----------



## Santofsky (23 Jul 2021 às 17:21)

Albifriorento disse:


> Que raio de gráfico é esse? Uma média de 41ºC quando raramente a temperatura chega aos 40ºC? Só por um par de vezes é que isso aconteceu, manifestamente insuficiente para fazer uma média dessas.
> 
> EDIT:
> Em 41 anos de vida, só por uma vez é que me lembro de a temperatura ter chegado aos 41, foi o dia em que o record de temperatura foi batido, o anterior era de 40.7 se não me engano. Por aqui é raríssimo a temperatura chegar aos 40.



O que está a tracejado representa as médias do mês (de julho) e as linhas contínuas indicam os valores das máximas e mínimas registadas em cada dia do mês (no caso julho de 2013)


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2021 às 18:44)

Eu tenho 41 anos e lembro-me de ir aos bailes do rastolho e estar fresco e ir de mangas compridas, quando tinha 16-18 anos e sabia tão bem chegar a casa e sentir o calorzinho, agora é ao contrário está-se melhor na rua do que em casa. 

Comparar as noites de Verão de agora com as noites de Verão há 20/25 anos não tem qualquer comparação possível. 

Em termos de noites tropicais, este ano tem sido mais normal do que ter 20 ou mais noites tropicais consecutivas como alguns anos acontece, isso é que é anormalidade. 

Agora, o dito normal é considerado anormal tal é, a precessão dos Verões quentes e extremamente quentes que temos dito nos últimos anos, que leva-nos a dizer que está anormal este ano.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Jul 2021 às 10:38)

Apesar de termos o AA na sua posição , temos em contrapartida sucessivos surgimentos ciclónicos a norte a quebrar esse bloqueio.
Por um lado temos o estabelecimento do padrão climático normal para o verão mas por outro lado a latitudes polares temos um fluxo ainda bastante activo. 
Contra a força não há argumentos.
Não quer dizer que não seja normal para as nossas latitudes, sempre tivemos verões mais quentes, e outros mais frios.
Mas como eu digo, por termos registos de padrões meteorológicos de há dois séculos para cá, isso é 2 segundos em termos geológicos , não significa nada.
O mundo já teve períodos mais frios (idades do gelo) e já tivemos períodos extremamente quentes. Por isso tudo que seja o padrão "normal" hoje. Pode ser o Anormal daqui a décadas.


----------



## Cesar (24 Jul 2021 às 23:02)

Hoje andei pelo campo e a minha ribeira ainda leva bastante água, pois no passado ia quase sem água fruto das secas prolongadas, mas como só agora o calor apertou é que é vela descer.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2021 às 11:29)

Bom... depressões nas redondezas nem sempre significam tempo severo.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2021 às 11:48)

Fantkboy disse:


> Mas como eu digo, por termos registos de padrões meteorológicos de há dois séculos para cá, isso é 2 segundos em termos geológicos , não significa nada.
> O mundo já teve períodos mais frios (idades do gelo) e já tivemos períodos extremamente quentes. Por isso tudo que seja o padrão "normal" hoje. Pode ser o Anormal daqui a décadas.



Como inevitavelmente morreremos todos, porque é que nos devemos preocupar com o que quer que seja? Incluindo no dia-a-dia.

Ninguém vê problemas, 'questões' e/ou nuances nessa lógica?

De qualquer das formas, e para simplificar, está tudo porreiro quando as coisas más acontecem aos outros.

Para quem é responsável por providenciar bens, serviços e segurança, não há pior do que a seguir publico. E comparações com semelhantes eventos que aconteceram há 90, 900 ou 9000 anos em nada são úteis. Alguém discorda?


vs


Claro que isto se refere ao mundo desenvolvido. Centenas de milhões dependem da chuva para comerem.

Mas não há qualquer tipo de problema porque há 350 milhões de anos atrás a Terra era uma bola de gelo.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jul 2021 às 14:57)

E se um dia volta essa bola de gelo!


----------



## fcapelas (25 Jul 2021 às 17:52)

Cesar disse:


> E se um dia volta essa bola de gelo!


E qual seria o problema? A natureza é q manda nos humanos e n o contrário, o homem só se desenvolveu até ao ponto em q estamos hoje pq encontrou uma combinação de factores q lhe permitiram esse desenvolvimento, entretanto no processo achou-se dono do mundo e controlador da natureza....
O msm sentimento( supondo q teriam q consciência) tiveram os dinossauros...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jul 2021 às 20:25)

fcapelas disse:


> O msm sentimento( supondo q teriam q consciência) tiveram os dinossauros...


Há somente uma questãozinha... Os dinossauros eram milhentas espécies dentro duma classe de répteis (arcossauros) na qual também se incluem os crocodilos e os antecessores das aves. Enquanto isso, o ser humano é apenas uma gota no oceano - uma simples espécie do género Homo e da família dos hominídeos, na qual se incluem também os chimpanzés, os gorilas e os orangotangos.


----------



## Cesar (26 Jul 2021 às 02:40)

Por este andar Verão de verdade só para Setembro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jul 2021 às 10:10)

Cesar disse:


> Por este andar Verão de verdade só para Setembro.


Ou então nem virá, porque a lei da compensação na meteorologia não existe...


----------



## fcapelas (26 Jul 2021 às 15:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Há somente uma questãozinha... Os dinossauros eram milhentas espécies dentro duma classe de répteis (arcossauros) na qual também se incluem os crocodilos e os antecessores das aves. Enquanto isso, o ser humano é apenas uma gota no oceano - uma simples espécie do género Homo e da família dos hominídeos, na qual se incluem também os chimpanzés, os gorilas e os orangotangos.


Pois é, tens toda a razão, eram milhentas espécies e msm assim n sobrou nenhum para contar a história...agora imagina o q vai acontecer a uma espécizita q ainda por cima é dotada da brilhante capacidade de se autodestruir...


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2021 às 21:45)




----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2021 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


>



O esquema de cores não é de todo o melhor mas acho que dá para ver que Julho tem sido um bocado para o volátil nos últimos anos:






Dá para agradar, alternadamente, a todos?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2021 às 22:47)

Orion disse:


> O esquema de cores não é de todo o melhor mas acho que dá para ver que Julho tem sido um bocado para o volátil nos últimos anos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, julho tem tido uma grande variabilidade por cá, embora os meses quentes sejam em geral bem mais extremados que os frios




Já chuva é que é coisa que pouco se tem visto, com exceção de 2014...


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2021 às 09:42)

Orion disse:


> *Old-school data suggests hurricanes in the Atlantic are not more frequent than in the past*
> 
> Bom...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Jet (27 Jul 2021 às 10:22)

Há threads antigos neste forum aonde um membro refere algumas dessas situações, esse da primeira imagem esteve relacionado com as cheias de Monchique mas não foi a depressão directamente mas uma área instavel a leste da mesma
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/cheias-rapidas-monchique-274-7mm-26-outubro-1997.1768/
Esse membro chegou mesmo a conversar com o Chris Landsea da NOAA sobre a reanálise dessas depressões
Esse Outono de 1997 foi muito agitado, insano mesmo, dos Açores ao continente com muita incursão de massas de ar tropical e perturbações

A classificação atual de sistemas fronteira recorrendo a tecnologia que não havia no passado acaba por ser um problema na climatologia ao comparar presente com passado. Nesse Outono houve 2 ou mesmo 3 perturbações que provavelmente hoje seriam classificadas como tempestades tropicais ou subtropicais na zona marítima portuguesa


----------



## Cesar (27 Jul 2021 às 17:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ou então nem virá, porque a lei da compensação na meteorologia não existe...


Eu acredito que ainda venha o Verão verdadeiro para estas bandas.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2021 às 22:07)

Existe uma frase tópico que se tornou "ex libris" deste fórum: "o pânico do Verão inexstente". Ciclicamente regressa...


----------



## Santofsky (28 Jul 2021 às 02:03)

Início de agosto altamente miserável em perspetiva...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2021 às 15:28)

vitamos disse:


> Existe uma frase tópico que se tornou "ex libris" deste fórum: "o pânico do Verão inexstente". Ciclicamente regressa...



E o que me rio graças a isso!


----------



## Cesar (28 Jul 2021 às 16:46)

O certo é que vai continuar este sobe e desce de temperatura.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2021 às 16:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E o que me rio graças a isso!


Aqui está, quem estiver frustrado com este verão, descarregue aqui:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/


----------



## Marco pires (28 Jul 2021 às 21:29)

este verão até ao momento tem estado a ser uma maravilha, nada de calor extremo e com alguns episódios passageiros de alguns dias mais quentes, de resto tem estado a ser óptimo.
se descer mais um pouco então ainda fica melhor, só falta alguma chuva ocasional que seria a cereja no topo do bolo.
se pelo menos as temperaturas não subirem mais do que tem sido, até ao fim do verão, posso dizer que foi o mais agradável dos verões dos últimos anos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jul 2021 às 23:12)

Podia era nevar isso sim seria a cereja no topo do bolo!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (29 Jul 2021 às 00:38)

Mas as temperaturas que estão previstas para o início de agosto (mal deverão ultrapassar os 25°C em grande parte do território) algum dia são consideradas temperaturas de um verdadeiro agosto ou de um verdadeiro Verão? Nunca na vida. Com temperaturas dessas é impossível fazer praia ou piscina sem doer os ossos ao entrar na água já de si gelada, correndo o risco de apanhar gripe (que hoje em dia é logo considerado covid). 
Para temperaturas dessas temos o outono e o mês de outubro. É que nem sequer temperaturas de setembro são consideradas, quanto mais de agosto.
Resumindo e concluindo: a confirmar-se as previsões dos modelos, o início de agosto será mascarado com temperaturas de outubro.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Jul 2021 às 15:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Podia era nevar isso sim seria a cereja no topo do bolo!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Isso seria atingir o Nirvana !


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2021 às 16:32)

Estou a ver que há aqui muito potencial para arrendar a minha casa em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 10ºC estão garantidas em praticamente todas as noite de verão. Máximas > 30ºC são uma raridade.
A temperatura no interior da casa nunca ultrapassa os 20ºC. Tem lareira que é usada o ano inteiro.

Existe ainda a piscina fluvial, com água de nascente, pública e gratuita. Em Junho a água da piscina estava a 10ºC.

Também existe a probabilidade de ver geada da janela, nos lameiros junto ao rio, mesmo no mês de Agosto.

Troco, JÁ, por uma casa no Algarve ou no Alentejo com piscina!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2021 às 17:45)

AnDré disse:


> Estou a ver que há aqui muito potencial para arrendar a minha casa em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> 
> Temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 10ºC estão garantidas em praticamente todas as noite de verão. Máximas > 30ºC são uma raridade.
> A temperatura no interior da casa nunca ultrapassa os 20ºC. Tem lareira que é usada o ano inteiro.
> ...


Eu sei que este comentário foi feito na brincadeira, mas tirando a água a 10 ºC não há aí nada que não me agrade


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2021 às 22:05)

O horror! 






Na realidade, 10 dias continua a ser uma (relativa) eternidade.

Entretanto, enquanto outros torram...


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Ago 2021 às 09:20)

Temperaturas às 7 da manhã...





Nos próximos dias não há-de ser muito diferente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Ago 2021 às 13:17)

Em relação às máximas a temperatura média esteve perfeitamente dentro do normal, com excepção mais uma vez para o litoral oeste onde as temperaturas continuam a ser inferiores ao normal.
Agosto deve seguir a tendencia


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Ago 2021 às 12:28)

Verão normal?


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2021 às 13:03)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Verão normal?


Com exceção talvez do litoral oeste, sim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Verão normal?


Pois quem sofre é a malta do litoral oeste.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2021 às 13:08)

Gentes do Interior, aproveitem estes dias frescos que a partir de dia 8 parece que volta o calor!



Scan_Ferr disse:


> Verão normal?


Em agosto do ano passado também houve dias frios e bem mais chuvosos no Litoral Norte e todos os anos é raro o mês que não chove no Litoral Norte, portanto sim, é totalmente normal.  

A realidade é que este padrão já tem um fim visível, pois no dia 8 voltam os 28-30°C ao Litoral Norte, ou seja, as temperaturas normais para esta altura do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2021 às 13:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Gentes do Interior, aproveitem estes dias frescos que a partir de dia 8 parece que volta o calor!
> 
> 
> Em agosto do ano passado também houve dias frios e bem mais chuvosos no Litoral Norte e todos os anos é raro o mês que não chove no Litoral Norte, portanto sim, é totalmente normal.
> ...



Amanhã, já sobe a temperatura no sotavento algarvio e voltam as noites tropicais, bem antes do dia 8.  

Os do Sul levam o Inverno todo a queixarem-se que não chove e os do Norte levam o Verão todo a queixarem-se que não faz calor. 

Ou seja, ninguém tem o tempo ideal na zona onde vive.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2021 às 13:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os do Sul levam o Inverno todo a queixarem-se que não chove e os do Norte levam o Verão todo a queixarem-se que não faz calor.


Lá isso é verdade, mas não é preciso ir mais longe, até os próprios alentejanos ( alguns), se têm queixado desde verão, quando até agora tem sido bem melhor do que o do ano passado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2021 às 13:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, já sobe a temperatura no sotavento algarvio e voltam as noites tropicais, bem antes do dia 8.
> 
> Os do Sul levam o Inverno todo a queixarem-se que não chove e os do Norte levam o Verão todo a queixarem-se que não faz calor.
> 
> Ou seja, ninguém tem o tempo ideal na zona onde vive.


Em Monchique penso que as noites não serão tropicais 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (2 Ago 2021 às 14:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Lá isso é verdade, mas não é preciso ir mais longe, até os próprios alentejanos ( alguns), se têm queixado desde verão, quando até agora tem sido bem melhor do que o do ano passado.



Meu caro, as próprias culturas no Alentejo, mostram que não estão a gostar nada deste verão. Nesta altura muitas estão com doenças, folhas queimadas do excesso de humidade e vento frio à noite e do sol quente que fez em poucos dias aqui!!! 

Verões mais quentes, (não tórridos), há uma melhor produção em todas as culturas. Quanto mais estável é o Verão, melhor para a vegetação e animais. Este verão tem tido tudo menos isso, variações bruscas na temperatura (entre o dia e a noite), variações de humidade e excesso de vento nesta zona, ou seja os ingredientes necessários para fazer mal às culturas. A juntar a estas flutuações estão já a aparecer em grande número mosca da azeitona e da fruta.

E o consumidor, quem comprar a fruta em anos destes vai ingerir mais pesticidas, e muitas gente nem se apercebe que um verão ameno e húmido é a pior coisa para a agricultura. 

Este Verão, está a ser pior que o do ano passado, do ponto de vista agrícola. Em 2014 e 2004 tivemos uns verões assim, húmidos e amenos.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2021 às 14:18)

comentador disse:


> Meu caro, as próprias culturas no Alentejo, mostram que não estão a gostar nada deste verão. Nesta altura muitas estão com doenças, folhas queimadas do excesso de humidade e vento frio à noite e do sol quente que fez em poucos dias aqui!!!
> 
> Verões mais quentes, (não tórridos), há uma melhor produção em todas as culturas. Quanto mais estável é o Verão, melhor para a vegetação e animais. Este verão tem tido tudo menos isso, variações bruscas na temperatura (entre o dia e a noite), variações de humidade e excesso de vento nesta zona, ou seja os ingredientes necessários para fazer mal às culturas. A juntar a estas flutuações estão já a aparecer em grande número mosca da azeitona e da fruta.
> 
> ...


Mas é só a agricultura que conta? Então e a seca a sul do tejo? E o fato de estarmos a ter um verão com poucos incêndios? O meu caro, está sempre a queixar-se da seca, não é melhor um verão mais ameno/ normal? Não sei, digo eu..
Será que tem sido um verão assim tão anormal no Alentejo?


----------



## Santofsky (2 Ago 2021 às 14:38)

O que está a ser anormal neste verão são as descidas bruscas de 10°C das máximas de um dia para o outro. Coisa que já aconteceu inúmeras vezes neste verão de 2021. De resto, em relação à média, não está a ser nem um verão frio nem um verão propriamente muito quente. Os verões da década de 1970 foram, sem dúvida, bem piores... O que está a ser anormal neste verão são, sem dúvida, as descidas de temperatura de um dia para o outro na ordem dos 10°C de uma assentada. É por causa disso que as pessoas se queixam, e os efeitos dessas descidas bruscas são claramente visíveis nas culturas agrícolas, como já foi aqui referido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2021 às 14:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas é só a agricultura que conta? Então e a seca a sul do tejo? E o fato de estarmos a ter um verão com poucos incêndios? O meu caro, está sempre a queixar-se da seca, não é melhor um verão mais ameno/ normal? Não sei, digo eu..
> *Será que tem sido um verão assim tão anormal no Alentejo?*


Não, não está, e os dados de julho comprovam exatamente isso. Até agora o Alentejo teve sempre temperaturas próximas ou superiores à média. Só mesmo nestes dias é que a temperatura estará um pouco abaixo da média, porque daqui a uns dias voltarão a estar acima... 

E digamos: até é bom que este verão não fosse muito quente, até porque a maioria das barragens no Sul estão num nível que não se via há muitos anos. Até a cascata do Pego do Inferno, em Tavira, corre neste preciso momento, o que contrasta e bem com os 22 meses em que nada correu por ali (entre janeiro de 2019 e finais de novembro de 2020). 
A cereja no topo do bolo este ano seria um outono muito chuvoso que pusesse as barragens de norte a sul na cota máxima ou próximo disso. Não é assim tão irreal como muitos pensam, até porque já tivemos verões amenos no passado recente que deram origem a outonos bem chuvosos. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2021 às 17:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas é só a agricultura que conta? Então e a seca a sul do tejo? E o fato de estarmos a ter um verão com poucos incêndios? O meu caro, está sempre a queixar-se da seca, não é melhor um verão mais ameno/ normal? Não sei, digo eu..
> Será que tem sido um verão assim tão anormal no Alentejo?



Este ano, ainda tenho alguma alfarroba verde, em anos anteriores em metade de Julho já ela estava caída no chão, só agora é que começa a cair, as alfarrobeiras estão mais verdes e viçosas do que em anos anteriores, está um Verão mais soft e não aquele Verão secante em que chegamos a esta altura e já está tudo seco. 

Aliás levo 14 anos de fórum e sempre ouvi dizer que o melhor mês de praia no litoral oeste é Setembro, quando a nortada não é tão intensa. 

Na ponta sudeste da Europa, estão a viver o verdadeiro Verão

*Grécia enfrenta pior vaga de calor dos últimos 30 anos*

https://multinews.sapo.pt/atualidade/grecia-enfrenta-pior-vaga-de-calor-dos-ultimos-30-anos/


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2021 às 17:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás levo 14 anos de fórum e sempre ouvi dizer que o melhor mês de praia no litoral oeste é Setembro, quando a nortada não é tão intensa.


Sim, em muitos anos, Setembro, e por vezes até mesmo Outubro, são os melhores meses para fazer praia, normalmente há menos nortada, e a temperatura da água do mar está mais alta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2021 às 21:15)

Santofsky disse:


> O que está a ser anormal neste verão são as descidas bruscas de 10°C das máximas de um dia para o outro. Coisa que já aconteceu inúmeras vezes neste verão de 2021. De resto, em relação à média, não está a ser nem um verão frio nem um verão propriamente muito quente. Os verões da década de 1970 foram, sem dúvida, bem piores... O que está a ser anormal neste verão são, sem dúvida, as descidas de temperatura de um dia para o outro na ordem dos 10°C de uma assentada. É por causa disso que as pessoas se queixam, e os efeitos dessas descidas bruscas são claramente visíveis nas culturas agrícolas, como já foi aqui referido.


Onde andam essas descidas? Que eu saiba não tem havido nada disso nos últimos tempos. Houve sim em junho, mas não nas últimas duas semanas...


----------



## Santofsky (2 Ago 2021 às 22:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Onde andam essas descidas? Que eu saiba não tem havido nada disso nos últimos tempos. Houve sim em junho, mas não nas últimas duas semanas...



Ai não? É claro que na tua zona não houve... Mas ainda há pouco mais de uma semana no interior norte e centro houve uma descida dessa ordem (de 22 para 23 de julho), uma descida na ordem dos 8-9°C, para ser mais concreto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2021 às 22:11)

Vergonhoso este verão de treta...
Todos os anos costumo ter dias a fio temperaturas de 30°c este ano se foram 6 dias acima dos 30°c foi muito..

Detesto que no verão não haja tempo de verão assim como no inverno não haja tempo a condizer.
E a ver pelos modelo será para continuar esta pasmaceira...
Mais um fim de semana com chuva por estas bandas e o 3° consecutivo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2021 às 22:17)




----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2021 às 10:31)

comentador disse:


> Meu caro, as próprias culturas no Alentejo, mostram que não estão a gostar nada deste verão. Nesta altura muitas estão com doenças, folhas queimadas do excesso de humidade e vento frio à noite e do sol quente que fez em poucos dias aqui!!!
> 
> Verões mais quentes, (não tórridos), há uma melhor produção em todas as culturas. Quanto mais estável é o Verão, melhor para a vegetação e animais. Este verão tem tido tudo menos isso, variações bruscas na temperatura (entre o dia e a noite), variações de humidade e excesso de vento nesta zona, ou seja os ingredientes necessários para fazer mal às culturas. A juntar a estas flutuações estão já a aparecer em grande número mosca da azeitona e da fruta.
> 
> ...


Curiosamente pelos Algarves parece ser o oposto...este Verão normal está a permitir às árvores aguentarem-se e não há nada de mosca da azeitona( pelo menos para já e na minha zona) . Pode mesmo ser um ano espetacular de azeitona! Se viesse alguma chuva no fim de Setembro era o ideal mas isso é pedir muito!
A minha maior curiosidade é saber como será o próximo ano hidrológico...se for seco começamos a entrar num caminho perigoso...


----------



## redragon (3 Ago 2021 às 14:50)

Aqui por Elvas, um verão soft, atenção que soft por aqui quer dizer temperaturas sempre acima dos 30 graus, hj por exemplo 34. Mas dias com elas acima dos 40 somente 2 ou 3 dias. Por isso um verão soft e que assim continue!!!!


----------



## Santofsky (4 Ago 2021 às 11:03)

Entretanto já começou o corte no calor para a próxima semana. 
Nada de novo, siga para bingo!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2021 às 14:16)

Santofsky disse:


> Entretanto já começou o corte no calor para a próxima semana.
> Nada de novo, siga para bingo!!!


Ai o drama. O HORROR! Um Agosto sem 45ºC! O pessoal está muito mal habituado.


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 14:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ai o drama. O HORROR! Um Agosto sem 45ºC! O pessoal está muito mal habituado.


Tem razão no que diz... Mas se vivesse no litoral oeste aonde o casaco ainda é usual neste "verão" , não falava assim. Nortada que até mete dó.
Se formos então analisar os dados vemos que o litoral Norte é o litoral oeste anda abaixo da média.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 14:29)

Isto é difícil de agradar a gregos e troianos... uns querem calor e não têm, outros não querem e têm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Ago 2021 às 14:30)

Fantkboy disse:


> Tem razão no que diz... Mas se vivesse no litoral oeste aonde o casaco ainda é usual neste "verão" , não falava assim. Nortada que até mete dó.
> Se formos então analisar os dados vemos que o litoral Norte é o litoral oeste anda abaixo da média.



Nisso tem razão as temperaturas no litoral oeste neste Verão têm estado sempre abaixo da média e assim vai continuar neste mês...
Acredito que a maioria dos dias até precisem de casaco em especial de manhã..


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 14:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Nisso tem razão as temperaturas no litoral oeste neste Verão têm estado sempre abaixo da média e assim vai continuar neste mês...
> Acredito que a maioria dos dias até precisem de casaco em especial de manhã..


Casaco de manhã até às 10:30, e casaco depois das 18:00 h... Praia então é para esquecer..  Só se quiserem a pele limpa com jacto de Areia.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2021 às 14:48)

Santofsky disse:


> Entretanto já começou o corte no calor para a próxima semana.
> Nada de novo, siga para bingo!!!


----------



## microcris (4 Ago 2021 às 15:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ai o drama. O HORROR! Um Agosto sem 45ºC! O pessoal está muito mal habituado.



E este post serve mesmo para quê?

Também dá para "gozar" se disser que estava a chover quando me levantei?


----------



## rozzo (4 Ago 2021 às 15:36)




----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2021 às 15:45)

O que se vê aqui é a incapacidade do pessoal do interior em perceber o quão anormal está a ser o verão no litoral oeste, principalmente no norte. O típico "só no meu quintal é que conta."


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2021 às 15:54)

Eu quero lá saber dos 45°c por mim aqui no litoral já me contentava com céu limpo e 28°c!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 15:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que se vê aqui é a incapacidade do pessoal do interior em perceber o quão anormal está a ser o verão no litoral oeste, principalmente no norte. O típico "só no meu quintal é que conta."


Felizmente a meteorologia não é como a gente quer.
Esse mesmo pessoal daqui a 1 mês vai se queixar que no litoral oeste haverá chuva e trovoadas e no interior haverá seca extrema e falta de recursos hídricos, e que a chuva não chega lá etc, etc. Infelizmente é o costume. Muitos anos a virar frangos


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 16:06)

Mas para terem o verão que vocês querem no litoral Oeste, na grande parte das vezes, o interior tem que estar a " assar", só eu sei o que "penei", o ano passado por exemplo, com mais de 1 mês com temperaturas superiores a 35°c e noites tropicais, até mal consegui dormir em condições, pensem um bocadinho que não é nada agradável, felizmente que este ano tem sido bem melhor.
Não dá para fazer praia, azar, há tantas outras coisas que se podem fazer nas férias, ninguém vai morrer por isso.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2021 às 16:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> Felizmente a meteorologia não é como a gente quer.
> Esse mesmo pessoal daqui a 1 mês vai se queixar que no litoral oeste haverá chuva e trovoadas e no interior haverá seca extrema e falta de recursos hídricos, e que a chuva não chega lá etc, etc. Infelizmente é o costume. Muitos anos a virar frangos


Sim, felizmente que ninguém manda no tempo senão arranjava-se uma guerra por causa disso. De nada adianta estar sempre a postar aqui que houve cortes no calor e que o verão está a ser péssimo no litoral porque isso não vai mudar nada. O mesmo se aplica caso haja seca extrema, como tu dizes, mas esse problema a meu ver se calhar é mais preocupante do que não ter calor no litoral porque estamos a falar da escassez de um bem essencial para a existência de vida. Se tivesse de escolher entre a nortada e céus nublados e o inferno que muitos países do Sul e Leste da Europa estão a enfrentar devido ao calor extremo e às secas, escolheria a primeira opção. Ainda ontem estive a ver imagens das tragédias que estão a acontecer e disse que estávamos a ter muita sorte.
Ainda falta mais de 1 mês para acabar o verão, não se sabe o que virá...


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 16:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas para terem o verão que vocês querem no litoral Oeste, na grande parte das vezes, o interior tem que estar a " assar", só eu sei o que "penei", o ano passado por exemplo, com mais de 1 mês com temperaturas superiores a 35°c e noites tropicais, até mal consegui dormir em condições, pensem um bocadinho que não é nada agradável, felizmente que este ano tem sido bem melhor.


Eu não me queixo (nem tenho que me queixar) das temperaturas. Se estivesse 28 Cº mas sem este vento, sem esta morrinha matinal de uma nebulosidade extrema... por mim estava ótimo. Apesar no dia de hoje estar bem melhor mas continuando o vento.   
Mas também tem razão no que diz... como diz a velha expressão , "Pimenta no cu do outro para mim é refresco"   e confesso que me serviu um pouco a carapuça  Peço desculpa.


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> mas esse problema a meu ver se calhar é mais preocupante do que não ter calor no litoral porque estamos a falar da escassez de um bem essencial para a existência de vida. Se tivesse de escolher entre a nortada e céus nublados e o inferno que muitos países do Sul e Leste da Europa estão a enfrentar devido ao calor extremo e às secas, escolheria a primeira opção. Ainda ontem estive a ver imagens das tragédias que estão a acontecer e disse que estávamos a ter muita sorte.
> Ainda falta mais de 1 mês para acabar o verão, não se sabe o que virá...


Tem toda a razão.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2021 às 16:38)

Aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, e desde o passado sábado dia 31 ainda não tive uma máxima de 30 graus ou superior, as manhãs são geralmente frescas, no dia 1/08 registei de mínima *9.9ºc.*

Hoje, por exemplo, a máxima foi de 26.5ºc até ao momento e com aquela ventania ( em especial agora de tarde)  sempre presente, típica das regiões de planalto, também uma radiação solar intensa, em que um carrro, mesmo à sombra o dia todo, aquece bem por dentro.

Por mim está muito bem assim, sem calores excessivos, mesmo aqui no interior, olho a paisagem e montes à volta e não vejo colunas de fumo de incêndios como noutros anos de muito calor, em que mal se via o sol, tal a camada de fumo...

Mas concordo, para quem gosta de praia e está no litoral ( em especial no Norte)  tem sido um Verão bastante fraco e com alguma chuva como já aconteceu ( e voltará a acontecer)  esta semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2021 às 18:19)

Não é, por nada, mas hoje à 1 h da manhã, tinha 26ºC.  Há uns que refrescam com a nortada e existem outros que aquecem com a mesma, nada é perfeito.


----------



## Microburst (4 Ago 2021 às 19:12)

O Trombeta (do Apocalipse) da Manhã já fala na chegada do inferno para a segunda metade do mês 


https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...0-graus-em-portugal?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2021 às 20:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei que este comentário foi feito na brincadeira, mas tirando a água a 10 ºC não há aí nada que não me agrade


Por acaso até estava a falar a sério. 
Troco mesmo!

A casa só tem uma pequena questão. O gelo deste inverno rebentou com o esquentador, e portanto os banhos têm que ser a água fria. Mas penso que para quem gosta de frio, tomar banho com água fria é só mais um bónus.


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2021 às 20:42)

Fantkboy disse:


> Tem razão no que diz... Mas se vivesse no litoral oeste aonde o casaco ainda é usual neste "verão" , não falava assim. Nortada que até mete dó.
> Se formos então analisar os dados vemos que o litoral Norte é o litoral oeste anda abaixo da média.



Quando era criança, década de 1990, era raríssimo o dia de verão em que (no concelho de Sintra) não saía de casaco para andar de bicicleta. Ficou tudo habituado aos verões dos últimos 10/15 anos, mas não é por acaso que na Normal 1971-2000 em Lisboa, a média das máximas é de 27,8ºC, valor que foi ultrapassado ontem e hoje...


----------



## Fantkboy (4 Ago 2021 às 21:22)

David sf disse:


> Quando era criança, década de 1990, era raríssimo o dia de verão em que (no concelho de Sintra) não saía de casaco para andar de bicicleta. Ficou tudo habituado aos verões dos últimos 10/15 anos, mas não é por acaso que na Normal 1971-2000 em Lisboa, a média das máximas é de 27,8ºC, valor que foi ultrapassado ontem e hoje...


Sim é verdade. 
Como também já passei férias no Algarve com temperaturas nada agradáveis em Agosto, é o que tiver que ser.
Infelizmente  em outros países da Europa e do Mundo estão a passar aquilo que passamos em 2017  que nem é bom lembrar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2021 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> Mas penso que para quem gosta de frio, tomar banho com água fria é só mais um bónus.



Com temperatura acima de 30°C na rua, não tomo banho de outra forma. Para além de refrescar, ainda mantém as rugas à distância. 42 e, até agora, nem vê-las!  De Abril a Outubro/Novembro também lavo sempre o cabelo com água fria!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 21:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> De Abril a Outubro/Novembro também lavo sempre o cabelo com água fria!


Eu lavo o cabelo todo o ano com água fria, a água quente danifica os fios, fica a dica.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 21:45)

David sf disse:


> Quando era criança, década de 1990, era raríssimo o dia de verão em que (no concelho de Sintra) não saía de casaco para andar de bicicleta. Ficou tudo habituado aos verões dos últimos 10/15 anos, mas não é por acaso que na Normal 1971-2000 em Lisboa, a média das máximas é de 27,8ºC, valor que foi ultrapassado ontem e hoje...





Fantkboy disse:


> Sim é verdade.
> Como também já passei férias no Algarve com temperaturas nada agradáveis em Agosto, é o que tiver que ser.
> Infelizmente  em outros países da Europa e do Mundo estão a passar aquilo que passamos em 2017  que nem é bom lembrar.


Exato, do mesmo modo que já houve anos em que andei de t-shirt em janeiro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2021 às 21:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu lavo o cabelo todo o ano com água fria, a água quente danifica os fios, fica a dica.



Eu sei disso. Mas em Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro em Viseu não tolero.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2021 às 22:05)

Vá lá pessoal, é o seguimento livre, há tolerância... Mas deixem os assuntos capilares fora do tópico por favor.


----------



## clone (4 Ago 2021 às 22:42)

Inferno da Grécia e da Turquia pode chegar a Portugal daqui a duas semanas (jn.pt)


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 22:44)

clone disse:


> Inferno da Grécia e da Turquia pode chegar a Portugal daqui a duas semanas (jn.pt)


Tretas... não acreditem neste tipo de notícias.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2021 às 23:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tretas... não acreditem neste tipo de notícias.



Pelo contrário. É um cenário possível e a jornalista até não está muito mal. Já houve bem pior 



> *Inferno da Grécia e da Turquia pode chegar a Portugal daqui a duas semanas*





> *Altas temperaturas podem chegar nas próximas duas semanas a Portugal, que deverá registar um aumento de 20 graus.*





> De acordo com as previsões meteorológicas, as elevadas temperaturas poderão chegar a Portugal já nas próximas duas semanas, prevendo-se um aumento de 20 graus Celsius.



A notícia é desilusão porque à exceção do que acima publiquei, não há mais nada de relevante. De resto, a comunicação social vive dos leitores


----------



## Hawk (4 Ago 2021 às 23:03)

Zona de Matosinhos, decididamente o "meu" pior Verão dos últimos 10 anos. Na faixa costeira a temperatura raramente ultrapassa os 20 graus de máxima e embora não seja fã de noites quentes, não houve uma única até agora. Houve uns dias no início de Junho onde a temperatura na praia chegou aos 26, mas desde aí... sempre este padrão. Vamos com 2 meses disto e o final da tarde com ventinho não é muito diferente de um dia de Novembro. Embora tendencialmente goste de Verões mais frescos, já aconteceu várias vezes ao fim-de-semana agarrar no carro e fazer uns 30 km "terra a dentro" para andar de manga curta e estar na esplanada mais à vontade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2021 às 23:22)

Hawk disse:


> Zona de Matosinhos, decididamente o "meu" pior Verão dos últimos 10 anos. Na faixa costeira a temperatura raramente ultrapassa os 20 graus de máxima e embora não seja fã de noites quentes, não houve uma única até agora. Houve uns dias no início de Junho onde a temperatura na praia chegou aos 26, mas desde aí... sempre este padrão. Vamos com 2 meses disto e o final da tarde com ventinho não é muito diferente de um dia de Novembro. Embora tendencialmente goste de Verões mais frescos, já aconteceu várias vezes ao fim-de-semana agarrar no carro e fazer uns 30 km "terra a dentro" para andar de manga curta e estar na esplanada mais à vontade.


Não sei porquê, mas essa descrição do tempo faz-me muito lembrar quando estive de férias na Zambujeira do Mar em 2015... 

Quanto àquilo que se passa na Grécia, é só uma repetição daquilo que tivemos em agosto de 2018. Volto a dizer, só...


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2021 às 23:32)

Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário. É um cenário possível e a jornalista até não está muito mal. Já houve bem pior
> 
> A notícia é desilusão porque à exceção do que acima publiquei, não há mais nada de relevante. De resto, a comunicação social vive dos leitores



Só não encontro é as previsões meteorológicas que prevêem que a temperatura pode subir 20 graus Portugal. Até pode acontecer (no litoral, no interior é impossível), mas neste momento é um cenário extremamente improvável.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 23:37)

É quase certo que as temperaturas vão subir para a semana, mas para já não se prevê nenhum cenário extremo, que obviamente espero que não vá ocorrer, "preferia", que nestes primeiros dias de Agosto o tempo estivesse mais quente, para depois ir refrescando, como era normal antigamente, mas será precisamente o contrário.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Ago 2021 às 01:00)

MSantos disse:


> Vá lá pessoal, é o seguimento livre, há tolerância... Mas deixem os assuntos capilares fora do tópico por favor.



Hey, estava ligado à temperatura! Não estávamos a falar de laca ou de tinta!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2021 às 03:17)

AnDré disse:


> Por acaso até estava a falar a sério.
> Troco mesmo!
> 
> A casa só tem uma pequena questão. O gelo deste inverno rebentou com o esquentador, e portanto os banhos têm que ser a água fria. Mas penso que para quem gosta de frio, tomar banho com água fria é só mais um bónus.


No verão não me incomoda muito tomar banho de água fria, faço-o às vezes por cá. No entanto, esse verão ainda é mais frio que o da Figueira, pelo que não sei até que ponto seria tolerável


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2021 às 08:10)

Orion disse:


> É um cenário possível



Exageros da comunicação social à parte, será que se referem a isto?






Apesar de ser bastante quente não é nada que não tenhamos já tido no passado, mas daí a  a prever um cenário catastrófico, com grandes incêndios como estão a ocorrer na Grécia e Turquia, ainda vai uma longa distância 

*Inferno da Grécia e da Turquia pode chegar a Portugal daqui a duas semanas.*

Incêndios já destruíram centenas de casas em ambos os países. Altas temperaturas podem chegar nas próximas duas semanas a Portugal, que deverá registar *um aumento de 20 graus*.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/inferno-da-...a-portugal-daqui-a-duas-semanas-14007707.html

Com que então subidas de 20 graus nas temperaturas? 

Portanto, se fossem para estar 32 graus estariam 52?

E em zonas quentes, onde se atingissem os 40 graus, estariam uns 60? 

Esta "comunicação social" é só rir...

Ainda iam mostrar ( em *Alerta CM*) um ovo a ser fritado na cabeça de um repórter no meio do Alentejo, para mostrar, em exclusivo o calor intenso..


----------



## srr (5 Ago 2021 às 10:11)

Realmente;

E o pior é que foi na RTP 1 - não foi na CMTV

Foi o José Rodrigo dos Santos - Já não compro mais livros dele....lol


----------



## srr (5 Ago 2021 às 10:15)

Snifa disse:


> Exageros da comunicação social à parte, será que se referem a isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmente;

E o pior é que foi na RTP 1 - não foi na CMTV

Foi o José Eduardo dos Santos - Já não compro mais livros dele....lol


----------



## AJB (5 Ago 2021 às 10:22)

acho piada que muitos dos que aqui "criticam" quem deseja um verão mais "quente", choram baba e ranho por no inverno não terem neve ou chuva como gostam...incoerências do ser humano não é?!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Ago 2021 às 11:25)

Em relação a quem deu essa notícia, nas notícias mais originais nunca referiu que a subida de 20c seria em Portugal mas sim em alguns locais da Europa.
Também pode ter havido um problema na tradução dado que alguns não lidam bem com as preposições, e terem transformado nas ou daqui a 2 semanas em últimas duas semanas do mês...

Neste momento entre 10 a 15 deste mês temos uns dias bem quentes por sinal, mas nada de anormal. Como sempre o gfs o mais exagerado e o gem como sempre o mais cautelista


----------



## Paulo H (5 Ago 2021 às 14:50)

O que me chamou mais a atenção foi afirmarem que o calor vinha da Grécia para aqui. Não consigo identificar uma situação sinoptica para que isso aconteça.. Enfim teria de colocar o anticiclone no centro da Europa, para gerar uma circulação desde a Grécia, varrendo todo o mediterrâneo até aqui. Provavelmente resultariam umas valentes trovoadas..

Já quanto à subida de 20 graus na temperatura, suponho que os jornalistas tivessem somado a subida esperada das mínimas e das máximas, para que a notícia seja mais chamativa. Pensam eles: então se eu posso somar o que chove de noite com o que chove de dia, também posso somar a subida das temperaturas mínimas à subida das temperaturas máxima.. Enfim!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2021 às 15:01)

Por falar em trovoadas, tirando aquelas em Junho no Norte e centro, que algumas até foram intensas, tem sido um verão e ano fracos relativamente a isso.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Ago 2021 às 15:13)

Paulo H disse:


> O que me chamou mais a atenção foi afirmarem que o calor vinha da Grécia para aqui. Não consigo identificar uma situação sinoptica para que isso aconteça.. Enfim teria de colocar o anticiclone no centro da Europa, para gerar uma circulação desde a Grécia, varrendo todo o mediterrâneo até aqui. Provavelmente resultariam umas valentes trovoadas..



E o anticiclone não só teria que estar no centro da Europa como também o mesmo teria que ser gigante (um hiper-mega anticiclone praticamente a cobrir quase a Europa toda) para gerar uma circulação de Grécia a Portugal... 



Davidmpb disse:


> Por falar em trovoadas, tirando aquelas em Junho no Norte e centro, que algumas até foram intensas, tem sido um verão e ano fracos relativamente a isso.



As trovoadas foram de férias e não têm data para voltar. Depois de um junho acima da média, sobretudo no interior norte e centro, elas resolveram tirar férias por tempo indeterminado. Cheira-me que agosto, tal como julho, será uma sensaboria completa. É certo que o mês ainda mal começou, mas os modelos não mostram quaisquer sinais de instabilidade para os próximos tempos, antes pelo contrário. Nem o GFS sequer.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2021 às 16:20)

Snifa disse:


> Exageros da comunicação social à parte, será que se referem a isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está na notícia CM:



> Uma onda de calor vai atingir a Europa na segunda metade do mês de agosto, elevando as temperaturas até mais 20 graus do que o habitual para a época e, em Portugal não será exceção. As temperaturas, que oscilam em média entre os 20 e os 27 graus, podem atingir valores mais elevados do que 40 graus.



Isso depois depende de quem escreve. Malta que percebe menos pode omitir mais.

---



David sf disse:


> Só não encontro é as previsões meteorológicas que prevêem que a temperatura pode subir 20 graus Portugal. Até pode acontecer (no litoral, no interior é impossível), mas neste momento é um cenário extremamente improvável.



Se a falta de rigor te incomoda, imagina seres um açoriano e ver a TV 'continental'...

Há bem pior que essa notícia. Incluindo no 'Express', que frequentemente anuncia o apocalipse.


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2021 às 16:24)

Orion disse:


> Se a falta de rigor te incomoda, imagina seres um açoriano e ver a TV 'continental'...
> 
> Há bem pior que essa notícia. Incluindo a versão do 'Express'.



Não é a falta de rigor. É a notícia ter sido inventada. Ou então ser óbvia. Porque se a utilização de alguma forma do verbo "poder" tornar todas as notícias em verdadeiras, qualquer pessoa é livre de noticiar que pode cair um nevão no próximo Natal ou a 24 de julho de 2394.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2021 às 16:40)

David sf disse:


> Não é a falta de rigor. É a notícia ter sido inventada. Ou então ser óbvia. Porque se a utilização de alguma forma do verbo "poder" tornar todas as notícias em verdadeiras, qualquer pessoa é livre de noticiar que pode cair um nevão no próximo Natal ou a 24 de julho de 2394.



Verão fresco está a inquietar alguma malta que implicitamente espera a lei da compensação? 

Seria notícia inventada se não existisse calor no horizonte. O que de facto aconteceu, na minha perspetiva, foi ênfase de uma previsão relativamente distante e incerta, associada à - habitual e compreensível - falta de conhecimentos dos jornalistas. Pior é, quando se usa o 'Express' e se vai na onda dos concorrentes (nacionais).

É falta de rigor quando não se pergunta ao IPMA. Ou se calhar o fizeram e a resposta não foi a pretendida.


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2021 às 16:44)

Orion disse:


> É falta de rigor quando não se dá ao trabalho de perguntar ao IPMA. Ou se calhar o fizeram e a resposta não foi a pretendida.



Nem precisavam de perguntar, bastava irem ao site...
Há de facto calor no horizonte (absolutamente banal e apenas no interior), mas a notícia refere a semana de 20 a 27 de agosto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2021 às 17:52)

Passo a citar parte da notícia do CM:

"Uma vaga de calor tórrido proveniente do Norte de África vai atingir Portugal a partir do meio do mês. As previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera apontam a possibilidade de serem atingidos os 40 graus no no concelho de Alcoutim, no Algarve, no dia 13. Valores próximos serão também registados no Interior Sul, devido à passagem da massa de ar quente e seco que nos três a quatro dias seguintes progride pelo Interior para Norte."

"Em Portugal, ao contrário do Levante Espanhol, não está indicada a permanência por vários dias de temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC. O Litoral Norte poderá escapar à passagem do calor extremo".

O site que utilizaram foi o IPMA e o WxCharts. 

Afinal, quem escreveu o artigo deve ser uma pessoa que não gosta muito de calor, porque fala de calor tórrido com temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC.

Já vi previsões piores aqui no fórum, aquilo era tornados e tempestades cada vez que chovia.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Ago 2021 às 18:48)

Comunicado do IPMA, o qual coloca um ponto final nos disparates que têm saído nos media nos últimos dias.


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Ago 2021 às 19:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Passo a citar parte da notícia do CM:
> 
> "Uma vaga de calor tórrido proveniente do Norte de África vai atingir Portugal a partir do meio do mês. As previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera apontam a possibilidade de serem atingidos os 40 graus no no concelho de Alcoutim, no Algarve, no dia 13. Valores próximos serão também registados no Interior Sul, devido à passagem da massa de ar quente e seco que nos três a quatro dias seguintes progride pelo Interior para Norte."
> 
> ...


Eu vi as gordas no jornal e nem me dignei a ler o artigo, pelo simples facto de ser uma previsão a mais de duas semanas.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2021 às 20:38)

AJB disse:


> acho piada que muitos dos que aqui "criticam" quem deseja um verão mais "quente", choram baba e ranho por no inverno não terem neve ou chuva como gostam...incoerências do ser humano não é?!


Bingo!


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2021 às 22:49)

Agosto não é mês favorável, em geral. Deverá passar muito longe (se chegar a aparecer).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2021 às 00:55)

Orion disse:


> Agosto não é mês favorável, em geral. Deverá passar muito longe (se chegar a aparecer).


A run 18z do GFS também o mostra 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2021 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Acabei de ver a previsão para hoje na RTP1 e houve uma falha engraçada, bem sei que o verão não está a ser escaldante, mas no mapa aquando da previsão na região centro puseram uma mapa de inverno. Quem tiver gravações automáticas pode sempre ver.
Exemplos;
Lisboa tmin 8 tmax 14
Penhas Douradas tmin -2 tmax 4

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2021 às 10:09)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Acabei de ver a previsão para hoje na RTP1 e houve uma falha engraçada, bem sei que o verão não está a ser escaldante, mas no mapa aquando da previsão na região centro puseram uma mapa de inverno. Quem tiver gravações automáticas pode sempre ver.
> Exemplos;
> Lisboa tmin 8 tmax 14
> Penhas Douradas tmin -2 tmax 4
> ...



O próprio meteorologista do IPMA disse que havia um erro no mapa


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2021 às 10:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A run 18z do GFS também o mostra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cat. 1, em enfraquecimento.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2021 às 09:37)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Ago 2021 às 02:20)

Parece que estamos a dias de uma mudança clara de padrão ao nível de temperaturas, tudo devido a uma depressão nos Açores. Felizmente, por um triz, parece que o calor mais intenso vai ficar no interior espanhol, mas veremos!  

Ainda mais surpreendente é que tal mudança de padrão deverá ocorrer mais ou menos na altura do meu aniversário e do meu quarto de século - quem diria?!


----------



## Cesar (8 Ago 2021 às 08:40)

O calor deverá apertar nos próximos dias, mas felismente o pior ficará em Espanha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2021 às 10:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que estamos a dias de uma mudança clara de padrão ao nível de temperaturas, tudo devido a uma depressão nos Açores. Felizmente, por um triz, parece que o calor mais intenso vai ficar no interior espanhol, mas veremos!
> 
> Ainda mais surpreendente é que tal mudança de padrão deverá ocorrer mais ou menos na altura do meu aniversário e do meu quarto de século - quem diria?!


Mas já são várias operacionais que também colocam temperaturas algo extremas por cá, hoje é o ECM que está agressivo  Contudo a distância temporal é enorme, e o GFS que era quem vinha insistindo nesses extremos, hoje até teve uma operacional bem mais soft! Agora já é praticamente consensual entre os modelos que teremos uma  mudança de sinotica para as duas próximas semanas 


Run 0z ECM






Run 0z GFS,
Calor a perder de vista...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2021 às 18:51)

Sei que estamos em agosto, mas já passou uma semana e o tópico de seguimento com mais mensagens é o das ilhas, com quase 4 vezes mais que o do litoral centro, que é o que tem menos, costuma ser mais é ao contrário!


----------



## Santofsky (8 Ago 2021 às 22:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Sei que estamos em agosto, mas já passou uma semana e o tópico de seguimento com mais mensagens é o das ilhas, com quase 4 vezes mais que o do litoral centro, que é o que tem menos, costuma ser mais é ao contrário!



Esse facto diz tudo sobre a pasmaceira miserável de tempo que foi esta primeira semana de agosto. Nem calor, nem trovoadas, nem chuva em condições, apenas uns miseráveis chuviscos que não prestam para nada. O que vale é que a partir de amanhã regressa finalmente o calor, quanto às trovoadas é caso para dizer que desapareceram sem deixar rasto e não têm data para voltar, agosto será mais um mês de pasmaceira como foi o julho. Isto depois do melhor junho dos últimos 15 anos no que diz respeito a trovoadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2021 às 00:18)

Santofsky disse:


> Isto depois do melhor junho dos últimos 15 anos no que diz respeito a trovoadas.


Isto também diz muito da região onde vives, porque por aqui a última trovoada de jeito que tive foi em abril. Junho teve de facto algumas coisas, com uns trovões mal audíveis ao longe, mas não foi nada de especial... E mesmo a primavera foi pouco instável a sul do Tejo, tanto que o Algarve, mesmo tendo tido um inverno bem melhor que o anterior, acumula menos precipitação anual que em 2020 por esta altura do ano, em parte devido à falta de instabilidade atmosférica em forma de trovoadas (há zonas da região que acumulam menos de 100 mm nestes últimos 8 meses do ano, mesmo com um fevereiro bem chuvoso). 

Este verão está, de facto, a ser muito fraquinho ao nível de trovoadas. Está a ser inclusive pior que 2019, ano em que tive apenas 1 dia de trovoada por aqui e foi simplesmente um trovão ao longe e uma chuvinha que estragou a Festa de Corroios (e está resumido o único dia de trovoada do verão e do ano). 2020, em contrapartida, foi um ano que contrastou com os anteriores (e com este ano) ao nível das trovoadas, pois a primavera foi talvez uma das mais instáveis em tempos recentes (pena que o país estava confinado na altura), o mês de julho teve um evento que ficará na memória de qualquer um que o viu e ouviu (falo obviamente do dia 21 de julho do ano passado) e, no outono, a tempestade Clemente trouxe umas trovoadas bem jeitosas também para aqui...


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2021 às 18:37)

Inédito, no Mar Negro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Ago 2021 às 23:10)

Finalmente o tempo vai animar a partir de quinta. Ja não era sem tempo... Esta pasmaceira ja estava a enjoar


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 00:04)

Cesar disse:


> Bom tempo portanto nas próximas semanas.


Depende da perspectiva, para mim será mau.


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2021 às 00:10)

O pior mesmo será se o calor se prolongar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Ago 2021 às 01:15)

Cesar disse:


> O pior mesmo será se o calor se prolongar.


Parece que essa hipótese está fora de questão, para já, porque logo a seguir volta a nortada e o calor persiste, mas com muito menor intensidade (semelhante ao que acontecia em verões anteriores).
Já em Espanha será outra história - estive a ver a previsão para regiões como a Andaluzia ou Castela-Mancha e aquilo é brutal. Por exemplo, Ciudad Real terá literalmente vários dias seguidos de temperaturas superiores a 40ºC: 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/ciudad-real-id13034

E essa nem é a pior previsão. Esta sim é a pior que encontrei - 46 a 47ºC durante 3 dias seguidos, quem sabe mais: 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/cordoba-id14021



Cesar disse:


> Bom tempo portanto nas próximas semanas.


Se considerares "bom tempo" ter 45ºC em Reguengos de Monsaraz, tudo bem...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2021 às 03:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Depende da perspectiva, para mim será mau.



Acho que me vou pirar para a Figueira.


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2021 às 08:15)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA, mostram valores muito altos para sexta-feira, sábado e domingo em todo o interior alentejano. 
Nas localidades que eu pesquisei são muitas com +42°C, muitas com +43°C, várias com +44°C e Reguengos de Monsarraz com +45°C!
Mas isto são previsões automáticas de hoje, esperemos que até ao fim de semana a situação não seja tão extrema.

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 09:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho que me vou pirar para a Figueira.


Eu vou-me meter dentro do congelador.


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2021 às 09:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Acho que me vou pirar para a Figueira.





Davidmpb disse:


> Eu vou-me meter dentro do congelador.


Mesma coisa, se estivermos a falar da água do mar.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 09:46)

Este evento, não merece um concurso de apostas?


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2021 às 10:10)

Bem, os 'modelos' a prever o calor.

Para uns será a perpetuação do inferno (Grécia, Tunísia e Argélia, por exemplo). Para outros, será o 'normal'.


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2021 às 10:23)

Há algumas chances de o recorde Ibérico (pertença da Amareleja) estar em risco neste evento!
Será muito duro em Espanha, tanto em intensidade, como em duração... 
Felizmente por cá parece ser curto o pico mais intenso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Ago 2021 às 10:37)

Pois esta configuração mete o Algarve a assar sardinhas com previsão de máximas absurdas para Faro na ordem dos 36 a 38c.
Tal remete para a forte possibilidade de no Algarve interior as máximas superarem os 40c


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Ago 2021 às 10:40)

Mas não vejo com esta sinoptica algo mais fresco no ecm hoje, de recordes a serem batidos...


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2021 às 10:52)

O pior também deverá ficar ao largo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2021 às 11:45)

Lestada que saudades...quando vens visitar a malta do litoral norte? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2021 às 11:54)

dahon disse:


> Mesma coisa, se estivermos a falar da água do mar.


----------



## Luis Filipe (10 Ago 2021 às 12:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lestada que saudades...quando vens visitar a malta do litoral norte?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Lestada é o que mais queremos aqui pelo litural oeste.

Enviado do meu SM-A805N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 12:57)

Thomar disse:


> As previsões automáticas do IPMA, mostram valores muito altos para sexta-feira, sábado e domingo em todo o interior alentejano.
> Nas localidades que eu pesquisei são muitas com +42°C, muitas com +43°C, várias com +44°C e Reguengos de Monsarraz com +45°C!
> Mas isto são previsões automáticas de hoje, esperemos que até ao fim de semana a situação não seja tão extrema.
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


Vê as automáticas, para Reguengos e Peniche, uma com 45°c e outra com 21°c, país pequeno mas de grandes contrastes.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2021 às 12:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


>


Falta muito para Novembro? Não é por nada, mas já estou farto do verão e mesmo assim não tem sido dos piores.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Ago 2021 às 13:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Falta muito para Novembro? Não é por nada, mas já estou farto do verão e mesmo assim não tem sido dos piores.



Como até agora (tirando dois ou três dias com trinta e sete e trinta e oito), aguento bem. Hoje tenho mesmo de sair. De resto, estou a planear trancar-me em casa até me pirar para a Figueira.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Ago 2021 às 13:58)

O ECM está bem interessante vamos ver se ganha desta vez


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2021 às 15:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá vai o pessoal dizer, afinal o Correio da Manhã acertou.  No Algarve, existe previsão de mínimas nos 24ºC no litoral, mas a previsão automática do IPMA para Alcoutim coloca 43ºC na sexta-feira 13, espero bem é que não existe nenhum incêndio perante as previsões entre dias 13 e 17.



... Sabes que quando vi a notícia , e não foi o Correio da Manhã que a difundiu em primeira mão, foi uma agência internacional,  eu sorri perante todos os desmentidos que existiram , porque se de facto a distância temporal era enorme, havia alguns sinais que em "parte" a mesma podia ter um "bocadinho pequenino " de verdade, se me faço entender! Agora só esperamos como tu tão bem mencionas que não exista muitas ignições nestes dias , porque não deverá ser fácil debelar as mesmas, e ai até as capas sensacionalistas que tivemos como por ex: " Terror da Grécia e da Turquia vai chegar a Portugal " vão fazer com que as pessoas pensem que estas coisas até são fáceis de prever!  Mas parece.me claramente que possa ter saído o " Euromilhões " ao Correio da Manhã , e seus seguidores 



Davidmpb disse:


> As cartas não enganam, será o episódio mais intenso de calor da temporada, posto isto, proponho o concurso das apostas de temperaturas.



Acho que o David tem toda a razão malta, que vos parece  @Duarte Sousa @David sf @MSantos @Dan @AnDré @SpiderVV ?! Este fórum está a precisar de alguma animação


----------



## Cesar (10 Ago 2021 às 15:53)

E a chuvinha que nunca mais vêm


----------



## Santofsky (10 Ago 2021 às 17:19)

Venha o calor, venha o calor... 
Estamos em agosto, é tempo dele. Até outubro.
Só faltam é os aguaceiros e trovoadas...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2021 às 18:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lestada que saudades...quando vens visitar a malta do litoral norte?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Já não deve faltar assim tanto  Contudo dado a distância temporal vale o que vale! 







Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2021 às 20:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já não deve faltar assim tanto  Contudo dado a distância temporal vale o que vale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este ano tem sido uma desgraça pelo litoral..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (10 Ago 2021 às 20:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Acho que o David tem toda a razão malta, que vos parece  @Duarte Sousa @David sf @MSantos @Dan @AnDré @SpiderVV ?! Este fórum está a precisar de alguma animação



Infelizmente estou sem tempo e net para poder organizar um concurso agora.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Ago 2021 às 23:53)

Estou para ver quantos palhaços vão andar a brincar com o fogo por estes dias !
Já toda a gente associa calor extremo a incêndios infernais como se fosse algo inevitável ou praticamente certo...
Quanto ao calor... Os "chorões" do calor safam-se todos os anos, já os do frio e chuva chucham quase sempre no dedo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Ago 2021 às 01:26)

Acho que esse tipo de comentários não enriquece em nada o Fórum.
Estamos em Agosto, o normal é haver zero de chuva, e é normal fazer 40c em Agosto.
Depois de 10 dias em muitos locais abaixo da média, teremos agora um período mais quente, para depois baixar novamente o que dará com que no final do mês tenhamos um mês mais ou menos normal.
Aqui no Algarve com a sinoptica prevista iremos torrar, mas em termos de extremos o ECM baixou as máximas previstas. Não deve passar dos 43c no Alentejo.
Estou mais preocupado e com o Outono e Inverno pois tenho um feeling que será seco este ano..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Ago 2021 às 08:59)

Ainda querem mais chuva do que aquela que tem caído? Venham para esta zona...


----------



## Costa (11 Ago 2021 às 10:08)

Alguns locais com previsões de 45/46ºC para o fim de semana...


----------



## microcris (11 Ago 2021 às 10:56)

Cesar disse:


> E a chuvinha que nunca mais vêm





Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda querem mais chuva do que aquela que tem caído? Venham para esta zona...



Ainda hoje de madrugada, entre Oliveira de Azeméis e Aveiro, apanhei chuva. Era miúda, mas era chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2021 às 11:10)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda querem mais chuva do que aquela que tem caído? Venham para esta zona...


As regiões a sul do Tejo estão em seca, com a situação mais complicada no baixo Alentejo e Algarve, claro que nesta altura do ano, não é de esperar chuva por mais que queiramos, e estou a falar de chuva a sério e não de chuviscos.


----------



## clone (11 Ago 2021 às 11:20)




----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2021 às 13:42)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda querem mais chuva do que aquela que tem caído? Venham para esta zona...



esse cantinho não é o país inteiro... não me estou a queixar por falta de chuva porque sei que não é a altura dela mas... se alguns querem falar por falta de calor também temos de falar pela falta de trovoadas do interior por exemplo, temos sempre algumas e este verão até agora está a zero também


----------



## comentador (11 Ago 2021 às 13:52)

É um Fórum, é normal haver muita opinião, pois cada cabeça sua Sentença e cada um com os seus desejos. Aqui não há democracias e quem decide é mesmo o tempo.

Bem já é certo que vamos passar de tempo mais ameno e húmido a tempo mais quente e seco. Falando de Agricultura, que é o setor Primário de qualquer nação e infelizmente o mais desvalorizado, este calor extremo vai afectar muito as culturas e produções. Vai queimar muitas culturas, porque as plantas até aqui estavam com temperaturas amenas e de repente passa a calor tórrido. O ano agrícola já foi ruim para as culturas de Inverno, o mês de Março seco e ventoso e frio e agora com um Verão destemperado as culturas de regadio já estão a ser em muito afectadas. Enfim, não há anos iguais e ainda bem. Na agricultura nunca se pode perder a esperança de deitar a semente à terra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2021 às 15:09)

E quando é que IPMA lança avisos vermelhos e laranjas? Ainda continua tudo no amarelo, e com temperaturas previstas de 44-45°C no Alentejo estou um pouco preocupado...


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Ago 2021 às 15:17)

Há critérios para o lançamento de avisos. Vermelhos por exemplo, só a 24h de um possível evento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2021 às 15:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Há critérios para o lançamento de avisos. Vermelhos por exemplo, só a 24h de um possível evento.


Estranho, e eu a pensar que os critérios eram iguais em toda a rede europeia meteorológica. Digo isto pois a AEMET já colocou avisos vermelhos ontem para os próximos dias...


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2021 às 16:02)

Acho muito curta a antecedência do IPMA em lançar os avisos laranja/vermelhos, como disseram a AEMET já os lançou com bastante antecipação.

Um aviso serve para isso mesmo, avisar e prevenir com antecedência.

Temperaturas previstas de 44/45 graus não são brincadeira nenhuma 

Por outro lado compreendo a "não banalização" dos avisos sobertudo o vermelho, sob pena de se tornarem noutras ocasiões futuras pouco credíveis...Mas por outro lado, mais vale avisar e não acontecer ( pelo menos com tanta gravidade) do que não avisar e acontecer.. 

Se avisam e não acontece, toda a gente critica, se não avisam e acontece, criticam na mesma... não há cá meio termo...


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2021 às 16:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estranho, e eu a pensar que os critérios eram iguais em toda a rede europeia meteorológica



Também não o são no 'país'.


----------



## Cesar (11 Ago 2021 às 16:20)

Só cá faltava a poeira Africana para este evento de calor.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2021 às 16:47)

Cesar disse:


> Só cá faltava a poeira Africana para este evento de calor.



Pouca, desta vez.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Ago 2021 às 17:00)

Orion disse:


> Pouca, desta vez.


Ainda bem assim não estraga as máximas


----------



## ecobcg (11 Ago 2021 às 17:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E quando é que IPMA lança avisos vermelhos e laranjas? Ainda continua tudo no amarelo, e com temperaturas previstas de 44-45°C no Alentejo estou um pouco preocupado...


Bom, isso passa pelos critérios de emissão dos avisos para a temperatura, que exigem que a temperatura máxima seja superior a determinado valor durante pelo menos 2 dias seguidos ( duração ≥ 48 horas )
Ainda há alguma incerteza quanto ás máximas que iremos ter, mas olhando para as previsões no site do IPMA, por exemplo, temos para Serpa ou para Moura, por exempo, máxima prevista de 43ºC na Sexta, 45ºC no Sábado e 45.º no Domingo. O Aviso Vermelho para o distrito de Beja implica máximas superiores a 43ºC durante os tais 2 dias seguidos, pelo menos (por exemplo, para o distrito de Portalegre, esse valor já muda para 41ºC). Aqui neste caso, enquadra-se no Aviso Vermelho.
No entanto, para Beja, as máximas previstas são de 42ºC na Sexta. 44.º no Sábado e 43ºC no Domingo. Aqui já não se enquadra em Aviso vermelho, mas enquadra-se no Laranja.

Resta saber o que eles têm em conta para a emissão destes avisos.  Se a maior máxima prevista dentro do distrito... ou se a máxima prevista para a sede do Distrito? Ou ainda se fazem alguma média das máximas previstas?

A questão dos critérios exigirem as a máxima seja superior a determinado valor durante os tais 2 dias seguidos, irá aqui condicionar muito a emissão desses mesmos avisos. Acredito que seja emitido Laranja para alguns distritos, Vermelho já tenho algumas dúvidas, pelas razões já referidas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2021 às 17:31)

Quando olho para a previsão da AEMET e vejo 46ºC de máxima para Ayamonte na próxima 2ª feira, nunca vi tal coisa-


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Ago 2021 às 17:45)

Um aviso vermelho, pelo menos em Portugal, tem implicações muito sérias na mobilização de meios, que englobam custos adicionais. Por isso, o IPMA é muito cauteloso na sua emissão e apenas é permitido a 24h. O laranja já pode ser com mais antecedência. Quando aos distritos, apesar de haver uma ligeira abertura ao critério do meteorologista, o orientador para uma emissão de aviso é a capital de distrito. Há-de haver uma evolução noutro sentido, que será detalhar mais as áreas, vamos ver é quando...


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2021 às 17:57)

Exceptuando o sotavento do Algarve e alguns (poucos) concelhos da raia alentejana, não encontro mais nenhum local que cumpra, com as previsões actuais, o critério de emissão de aviso vermelho (persistência de temperaturas máximas superiores a um determinado valor durante mais de 48 horas - esse valor é, por exemplo, 43ºC para Beja e 41ºC para Faro). Este facto, associado às consequências logísticas e do alarme social associado ao lançamento de um aviso deste tipo, justifica totalmente a não emissão de qualquer aviso vermelho para já.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2021 às 17:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando olho para a previsão da AEMET e vejo 46ºC de máxima para Ayamonte na próxima 2ª feira, nunca vi tal coisa-


Mas olha que as temperaturas previstas no interior do Algarve também estão muito jeitosas. Por exemplo, Vila Real de Santo António, que está mesmo ao lado da costa, tem uma previsão de 41°C para segunda - há muitos anos que vou para aquela região e não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto isto! O mesmo com Tavira, que tem previsão de 40°C para domingo e 41°C para segunda. Alcoutim tem previsão de 46°C para segunda, tal como Ayamonte, no dia em questão! 

Mas o pior disto é que nem de noite o tempo arrefece, pois as temperaturas só mesmo de madrugada é que baixarão dos... 30°C no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2021 às 18:06)

Penso que no interior alentejano, justifica -se um aviso laranja, acima disso também me parece que não, um aviso vermelho só deve ser lançado em condições excecionais, e conhecendo como conheço os alentejanos, na sua maioria, banalizam estas temperaturas e consideram-na normais para a região que habitam, desvalorizando grande parte das vezes os avisos de calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2021 às 20:34)

As cartas do ECMWF na saída das 12, são literalmente surreais, entre Domingo e 3ª feira no Sotavento Algarvio. Perante essas cartas do ECMWF digo que a temperatura vai bater recorde em Faro para o mês de Agosto, o dia provável é na 2ª feira. 

Vou fugir para Sagres.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Ago 2021 às 20:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E quando é que IPMA lança avisos vermelhos e laranjas? Ainda continua tudo no amarelo, e com temperaturas previstas de 44-45°C no Alentejo estou um pouco preocupado...


Para mim, quando temos valores que podem igualar as máximas obtidas é razão suficiente para se lançar o aviso laranja, mas entendo que por enquanto talvez seja ainda um pouco cedo. E claro, o IPMA tem o péssimo costume de lançar os avisos em cima da hora, algo que penso que poderia ser corrigido.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Ago 2021 às 20:47)

Albifriorento disse:


> Para mim, quando temos valores que podem igualar as máximas obtidas é razão suficiente para se lançar o aviso laranja, mas entendo que por enquanto talvez seja ainda um pouco cedo. E claro, o IPMA tem o péssimo costume de lançar os avisos em cima da hora, algo que penso que poderia ser corrigido.



OK, o aviso laranja está lançado para CB... Obrigado IPMA.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2021 às 22:07)

a agricultura e a construção civil devem ser suspensas na segunda feira.

40ºC de máxima para faro...
mas silves vai passar pelos 44ºC


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2021 às 22:10)

gostava de saber quais são os planos para a rede elétrica de portugal... as linhas perdem capacidade com temperaturas iguais às do deserto.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2021 às 22:11)

não vamos chegar a 2004... naqueles 44ºC de máxima e do que me lembro às 10 da manhã já estavam 38ºC.

entrará para o grupo das 5 maiores ondas de calor do algarve.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Ago 2021 às 22:49)

faz me confusão. quando lançam estes avisos.... os incendiários por esse país fora ficam logo tb em alerta vermelho ...


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2021 às 22:54)

jamestorm disse:


> faz me confusão. quando lançam estes avisos.... os incendiários por esse país fora ficam logo tb em alerta vermelho ...



impedir a circulação em zonas florestais de qualquer atividade não essencial.


----------



## Cesar (11 Ago 2021 às 23:35)

Então parece que a coisa vai mesmo piorar bastante espero que não haja consequências de maior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2021 às 00:12)

Uns com 19 graus e outros a torrar com 45°c a mesma hora!!
Como não amar o verão de um imenso país chamado Portugal.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (12 Ago 2021 às 10:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Uns com 19 graus e outros a torrar com 45°c a mesma hora!!
> Como não amar o verão de um imenso país chamado Portugal.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


19ºC e chuva miudinha quando estava a caminho do trabalho


----------



## trovoadas (12 Ago 2021 às 10:26)

O meu sentimento é este


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2021 às 12:39)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...dio-de-tempo-quente-e-normal-para-esta-altura

Peço desculpa, mas tenho de discordar com o que é dito neste artigo do jornal. 45°C de temperatura no Interior não é normal - é uma temperatura muito acima dos valores médios máximos (32-36°C no Interior, talvez um pouco mais segundo normais mais recentes) e algo que só se atinge em vagas de calor extremas, como as que tivemos em agosto de 2018, julho de 2017 ou agosto de 2003, para dar alguns exemplos. 

E não sei de onde é que a meteorologista veio buscar o de "ter havido dias consecutivos de temperaturas abaixo do normal no Interior", até porque se há zona onde as temperaturas estiveram muito próximas da média foi no Interior. Só no Litoral Norte e Centro é que houve uma sucessão de dias e dias com temperaturas abaixo do normal, e aí sim é que podemos falar nessa "anormalidade". 

Enfim, mais uma notícia de bosta da comunicação social!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Ago 2021 às 13:03)

Os primeiros 8 a 9 dias do mês teve temperaturas abaixo do normal para este mês, excepto no Algarve. Apesar disso no interior essa anomalia negativa foi pequena..
Mas ao final do dia 10 a anomalia dos primeiros 10 dias já era positiva embora ligeiramente.


----------



## Santofsky (12 Ago 2021 às 15:07)

Será que depois deste episódio de calor poderemos ter finalmente o regresso das trovoadas? 
É que nas últimas saídas o GFS vem mostrando nas cartas do Meteociel.fr uma gota fria mesmo em cima de Portugal lá para dia 20... Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## Dan (12 Ago 2021 às 18:58)

Até ao dia de hoje, o mês de agosto, por aqui, apresenta uma ligeira anomalia positiva nas máximas e uma anomalia negativa nas mínimas, comparando com a normal 1971-2000.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2021 às 21:04)

Santofsky disse:


> Será que depois deste episódio de calor poderemos ter finalmente o regresso das trovoadas?


O ECM estava interessante, mas já retirou a bolsa de ar frio, vamos aguardar, mas o melhor é moderar as expectativas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2021 às 22:54)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente estou sem tempo e net para poder organizar um concurso agora.


Na boa André, só segui a boa dica do @Davidmpb , e o Gil já teve a simpatia e disponibilidade de organizar a coisa 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Ago 2021 às 12:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ECM estava interessante, mas já retirou a bolsa de ar frio, vamos aguardar, mas o melhor é moderar as expectativas.


A minha interpretação dos modelos é que essa tal de bolsa de Run para Run têm se dissipado, a meu ver vamos ter baixa de temperatura sim, mas não muita significativa a partir da próxima 2a / 3a Feira. Ou seja, a média normal para a época.
Só espero é que os malucos incendiários morram todos de ataque cardíaco antes de pensarem atear fogo seja ao que for


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2021 às 15:19)

2 abaixo de 980hPa. Tudo tranquilo ainda


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2021 às 18:03)

Pessoal, se puderem não se esqueçam de apostar nas temperaturas para o fim-de-semana! A ver se temos uma boa participação


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 21:52)

Thomar disse:


> Já passa das 20h e ainda estão +31,4°C...
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk



Boa noite pessoal!

Ando para aqui a queixar-me do calor (ainda estão +28ºC) ás 21h45m, dou uma vista de olhos na rede Wunderground 
e vejo que no Dubai (e lá são mais 3 horas), *estão cerca de +41ºC ás 00h45m...      *


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2021 às 22:13)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Ando para aqui a queixar-me do calor (ainda estão +28ºC) ás 21h45m, dou uma vista de olhos na rede Wunderground
> e vejo que no Dubai (e lá são mais 3 horas), *estão cerca de +41ºC ás 00h45m...      *



E mesmo aqui ao lado, em Córdoba, estão com mais de 38 graus a esta hora e lá é uma hora mais tarde, é obra, hoje já andaram nos 46 ou mais graus, faço ideia o forno.. amanhã deve subir mais ainda...

Sevilha é muito quente, mas Córdoba ainda é pior...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2021 às 13:51)

A onda de calor que quase todos pediam​








						A onda de calor que quase todos pediam
					

As temperaturas máximas vão variar entre os 23ºC e os 43ºC. Já as mínimas, poderão oscilar entre os 13ºC e os 26º. Évora poderá ficar a 4,4ºC da temperatura recorde da Amareleja.




					sol.sapo.pt
				




Um título que não deixa de ser verdade, embora nem todos pediram isso.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2021 às 14:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A onda de calor que quase todos pediam​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No litoral o tempo continua péssimo, portanto esta onda de calor ainda não vai satisfazer todos, mas talvez depois de dia 20 isso mude.
Até para mim é frustrante estar a derreter com mais de 40ºC e se quiser ir à praia, chego lá e tenho nevoeiro ou ventania e água a 15ºC.


----------



## microcris (14 Ago 2021 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> No litoral o tempo continua péssimo, portanto esta onda de calor ainda não vai satisfazer todos, mas talvez depois de dia 20 isso mude.
> Até para mim é frustrante estar a derreter com mais de 40ºC e se quiser ir à praia, chego lá e tenho nevoeiro ou ventania e água a 15ºC.


Hoje o sol ainda não apareceu. Pelo que sei, estende-se desde aqui (litoral bem litoral) até Arouca (pontinha do litoral)


----------



## Tyna (14 Ago 2021 às 17:01)

joralentejano disse:


> No litoral o tempo continua péssimo, portanto esta onda de calor ainda não vai satisfazer todos, mas talvez depois de dia 20 isso mude.
> Até para mim é frustrante estar a derreter com mais de 40ºC e se quiser ir à praia, chego lá e tenho nevoeiro ou ventania e água a 15ºC.


Moro a uns 15 km's da Ericeira... nevoeiro vento murrinha etc, é prato do dia nas praias por aqui durante o mês de Agosto. Aqui no Livramento normalmente está bom, um pouco de vento mas nada de grave, se for preciso na Ericeira é preciso casaco.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 22:59)

Thomar disse:


> É verdade os +47,4°C.
> Durante uns anos a temperatura atingida na Amareleja foi de +47,3°C,
> Depois durante mais uns anos foi de +47,4°C
> E agora voltàmos atràs, não faz sentido... :-|


No relatório de 2003 estavam 47,3 ºC. Esse tipo de coisas são comuns por parte do IPMA, também há os casos dos meses que num relatório têm anomalia positiva e depois noutro já é negativa...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Ago 2021 às 23:20)

Se o IPMA tivesse uma estação mesmo em Mértola a não a 20km de lá tenho a certeza que hoje seria a mais quente.  A minha de Mértola registou 45,3°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Ago 2021 às 00:02)

7 °c de diferença em 60 km de viagem do interior ao litoral.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2021 às 15:44)

As previsões para os próximos 15 dias no Interior fazem-me muito lembrar julho de 2020: as temperaturas não atingirão valores acima de 40ºC mas andarão num pântano ali entre os 35 e os 40ºC. De relembrar que sinópticas destas são por vezes piores e causam uma maior mortalidade que as de vagas de calor, sobretudo depois de vários dias de calor extremo como os que tivemos neste fim-de-semana...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2021 às 16:13)

lserpa disse:


> Realidade RADAR vs IR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que é que significa IR?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2021 às 16:20)

N_Fig disse:


> O que é que significa IR?


 Infrared  infravermelho.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2021 às 18:07)

Henri (ao largo das Bermudas)


----------



## Santofsky (18 Ago 2021 às 00:31)

Será que agosto irá terminar sem uma única trovoada para amostra? 
A confirmar-se poderemos estar perante um facto, diria, inédito: não me recordo de um ano em que tanto julho como agosto ficassem, ao mesmo tempo, de mãos a abanar no que diz respeito a trovoadas, o que poderá acontecer neste ano de 2021. Sempre me lembro de, em todos estes anos, pelo menos num destes meses haver trovoadas (uns anos só em julho, outros só em agosto e outros nos dois meses). Ou seja, poderemos estar na iminência de 2021 ser o primeiro ano em que não há sequer um trovão para amostra nos dois meses em questão. A não ser que os modelos deiam uma grande volta de 360 graus nos próximos dias...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (18 Ago 2021 às 23:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Será que agosto irá terminar sem uma única trovoada para amostra?
> A confirmar-se poderemos estar perante um facto, diria, inédito: não me recordo de um ano em que tanto julho como agosto ficassem, ao mesmo tempo, de mãos a abanar no que diz respeito a trovoadas, o que poderá acontecer neste ano de 2021. Sempre me lembro de, em todos estes anos, pelo menos num destes meses haver trovoadas (uns anos só em julho, outros só em agosto e outros nos dois meses). Ou seja, poderemos estar na iminência de 2021 ser o primeiro ano em que não há sequer um trovão para amostra nos dois meses em questão. A não ser que os modelos deiam uma grande volta de 360 graus nos próximos dias...



Se não me engano, no mês de julho houve algumas trovoadas no interior norte e centro, mas algures a N de Vila Real e no NE Transmontano.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2021 às 10:28)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Se não me engano, no mês de julho houve algumas trovoadas no interior norte e centro, mas algures a N de Vila Real e no NE Transmontano.


Não, não houve 0.


----------



## Santofsky (19 Ago 2021 às 11:36)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Se não me engano, no mês de julho houve algumas trovoadas no interior norte e centro, mas algures a N de Vila Real e no NE Transmontano.





Davidmpb disse:


> Não, não houve 0.



Também não me recordo de quaisquer trovoadas em julho nessas zonas. Aliás a precipitação ocorrida em julho nessas zonas aconteceu essencialmente nos primeiros dias do mês e sob a forma de frentes fracas, sem qualquer convecção.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Ago 2021 às 13:29)

Santofsky disse:


> Será que agosto irá terminar sem uma única trovoada para amostra?
> A confirmar-se poderemos estar perante um facto, diria, inédito: não me recordo de um ano em que tanto julho como agosto ficassem, ao mesmo tempo, de mãos a abanar no que diz respeito a trovoadas, o que poderá acontecer neste ano de 2021. Sempre me lembro de, em todos estes anos, pelo menos num destes meses haver trovoadas (uns anos só em julho, outros só em agosto e outros nos dois meses). Ou seja, poderemos estar na iminência de 2021 ser o primeiro ano em que não há sequer um trovão para amostra nos dois meses em questão. A não ser que os modelos deiam uma grande volta de 360 graus nos próximos dias...


Aqui por CB, os meses das trovoadas são Junho e em menor medida Setembro. Não me recordo de muitas trovoadas em Julho e Agosto, pelo resto do país não falo.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2021 às 13:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Se o IPMA tivesse uma estação mesmo em Mértola a não a 20km de lá tenho a certeza que hoje seria a mais quente.  A minha de Mértola registou 45,3°C


Sim, de facto seria interessante ver qual a diferença entre uma estação do IPMA em Mértola mesmo (e bem instalada de acordo com as Normas), e a estação da Meteoalentejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2021 às 21:05)

Luis Filipe disse:


> E o pessoal do Algarve com o vento constante de norte vai tudo parar ao Algarve covid poluição fumo de incêndios, vai tudo parar ao Algarve.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


Não conheces o ditado: "Ande por onde andar, em Agosto vêm cá parar" 

Nem só, também muitos aviões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Ago 2021 às 21:14)

Nem vale a pena...
Posso dizer que o verão no litoral norte não existiu este ano.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (19 Ago 2021 às 21:30)

estamos a chegar aos últimos 10 dias de agosto, e com isto espero que estejamos também a queimar os últimos cartuchos do verão, que seja um outono precoce e venha o mais rápido possível.
felizmente e tirando alguns episodios, tem sido um verão suportável, agora é esperar que acabe e o mais rápido possível de preferencia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Ago 2021 às 22:25)

Marco pires disse:


> estamos a chegar aos últimos 10 dias de agosto, e com isto espero que estejamos também a queimar os últimos cartuchos do verão, que seja um outono precoce e venha o mais rápido possível.
> felizmente e tirando alguns episodios, tem sido um verão suportável, agora é esperar que acabe e o mais rápido possível de preferencia.


Sem dúvida, é preciso que venha um outono e inverno bem chuvosos para que não se perca o que se ganhou no ano hidrológico passado (e que não foi pouco - basta recordar como estavam as barragens no Sul no final de 2019), para além de colocar o Sul do país - região que teve menos instabilidade na primavera e por isso tem um total de precipitação anual muito inferior à média - em valores mais próximos da média anual ou até superiores a esta. O que é preciso é esperança! A ver se é desta que o ciclo de anos secos que dura há já uma década termina!!!


----------



## Santofsky (19 Ago 2021 às 23:45)

Tenham calma. O ano hidrológico do nosso contentamento (que ocorre a cada 22 anos) está prestes a chegar. O mítico ano hidrológico 2000/01 ocorreu 22 anos depois de outro mítico ano hidrológico, o de 1978/79. Ora segundo as contas, o próximo ano hidrológico histórico será em 2022/23. Já só falta um ano. 
Quanto ao suposto outono precoce, é bom NÃO esquecer que setembro e outubro (e mesmo novembro) não são meses de chuva contínua e muito menos de pleno inverno, nem de perto nem de longe. Quem acha que o outono é uma estação de chuva contínua, principalmente os meses de setembro e outubro, de facto não percebe nada de meteorologia. O outono é uma estação de transição, em que existem períodos secos alternados com períodos chuvosos, é assim um outono normal. Quanto ao frio é normal ele só aparecer em força na segunda quinzena de novembro. Setembro e mesmo outubro, sobretudo na primeira quinzena, é normal ainda aparecerem temperaturas de 30°C, sendo estas completamente banais na primeira quinzena de setembro. Em outubro é muito mais normal ocorrerem 30°C durante a primeira quinzena do que temperaturas de 10/15°C ou mesmo inferiores a 10°C (temperaturas de dezembro/janeiro, pleno inverno) como as que tivemos no final de outubro de 2018. Já para não falar que em outubro é normal fazer tanto calor como em maio e mais calor do que propriamente em meses como março ou abril.
Portanto tirem o cavalinho da chuva que o calor tão cedo não irá embora, que é o normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Ago 2021 às 01:32)

Santofsky disse:


> O ano hidrológico do nosso contentamento (que ocorre a cada 22 anos) está prestes a chegar. O mítico ano hidrológico 2000/01 ocorreu 22 anos depois de outro mítico ano hidrológico, o de 1978/79. Ora segundo as contas, o próximo ano hidrológico histórico será em 2022/23. Já só falta um ano.


Isso não tem nenhum fundamento científico, que eu saiba... Para além disso, o tal "mítico ano hidrológico 2000/01" de que falas foi só mítico no Norte e Centro, porque no Sul (e sobretudo no Algarve) até foi algo seco em comparação com a média. 



Santofsky disse:


> é bom NÃO esquecer que setembro e outubro (*e mesmo novembro*) não são meses de chuva contínua e muito menos de pleno inverno, nem de perto nem de longe


Concordo que setembro e outubro não são meses de chuva contínua ou com elevada frequência como no inverno, contudo tenho de discordar acerca de novembro. Novembro, ainda que faça parte do outono climatológico, costuma até ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano e também não são raras as entradas de ar frio neste mês (nem a neve). Em suma, novembro é sim um mês de bastante chuva e que mais se assemelha ao inverno do que à primavera... 



Santofsky disse:


> Quem acha que o outono é uma estação de chuva contínua, principalmente os meses de setembro e outubro, de facto não percebe nada de meteorologia.


É certo que o outono não é uma estação de chuva contínua, mas costuma chover bem no outono e isso é inegável. Tempestades e instabilidade são muito comuns nesta época do ano... 



Santofsky disse:


> em que existem períodos secos alternados com períodos chuvosos


Mas isso também é comum no inverno português!



Santofsky disse:


> é normal ainda aparecerem temperaturas de 30°C, sendo estas completamente banais na primeira quinzena de setembro.


Em Portugal, a primeira quinzena de setembro é verão puro e duro. Não vivemos na Europa do Norte, onde setembro já é outono e não está calor...



Santofsky disse:


> Já para não falar que em outubro é normal fazer tanto calor como em maio


Tens razão, contudo maio tem geralmente maior radiação solar e chove muito menos em maio. O mês das flores é o mês da instabilidade e trovoadas, enquanto que outubro é o mês do regresso das tempestades e superfícies frontais frias... Há uma diferença substancial entre os dois meses! 



Santofsky disse:


> Portanto tirem o cavalinho da chuva que o calor tão cedo não irá embora, que é o normal.


Que eu saiba, nós todos sabemos disso...


----------



## microcris (20 Ago 2021 às 09:56)

Estou à espera do inverno para ter o calor que não tive no verão. E numa de gostos, espero que seja um inverno ameno e com uma chuvita de vez em quando

.
.
.

Na verdade eu gosto dum inverno digno de ser chamado Inverno, mas tenho que entrar numa de tentar aborrecer todos aqueles que desejam um verão curto e com máximas de 18°C


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2021 às 10:33)

Fico sem perceber porque é que o pessoal vai passar férias ao Algarve, ao invés de ir para Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Santofsky (20 Ago 2021 às 10:36)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso não tem nenhum fundamento científico, que eu saiba... Para além disso, o tal "mítico ano hidrológico 2000/01" de que falas foi só mítico no Norte e Centro, porque no Sul (e sobretudo no Algarve) até foi algo seco em comparação com a média.



O ano hidrológico 2000/01 foi muito superior à média em praticamente todo o país, incluindo Lisboa. No Algarve foi normal, exceto em Faro em que foi ligeiramente abaixo da média. Basta consultares este arquivo:




__





						Index
					





					web.archive.org
				






Charneca Mundial disse:


> Concordo que setembro e outubro não são meses de chuva contínua ou com elevada frequência como no inverno, contudo tenho de discordar acerca de novembro. Novembro, ainda que faça parte do outono climatológico, costuma até ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano e também não são raras as entradas de ar frio neste mês (nem a neve). Em suma, novembro é sim um mês de bastante chuva e que mais se assemelha ao inverno do que à primavera...



Sim, mas o início de novembro, por norma, ainda costuma a ser quente, em que não são raras as vezes em que as máximas ultrapassam 20/25°C... Entradas frías e queda de neve são mais frequentes sobretudo a partir da segunda quinzena... 



Charneca Mundial disse:


> É certo que o outono não é uma estação de chuva contínua, mas costuma chover bem no outono e isso é inegável. Tempestades e instabilidade são muito comuns nesta época do ano...



Exato, tal como na primavera em que meses como março ou abril, sobretudo estes, são afetados por tempestades com alguma regularidade (basta olhar para o exemplo recente de 2018) e as tradicionais trovoadas de maio. Lá está, estações de transição... 



Charneca Mundial disse:


> Mas isso também é comum no inverno português!



Não é tão comum como no outono ou na primavera. Dezembro é em geral o mês mais chuvoso na península ibérica (nalguns locais é mesmo janeiro) e o inverno é, tal como o nome indica, uma estação associada à chuva, ao frio e à neve. O inverno é, em Portugal e no geral, a estação mais chuvosa do ano, embora hoje em dia e em especial no Algarve já não seja bem assim... 



Charneca Mundial disse:


> Tens razão, contudo maio tem geralmente maior radiação solar e chove muito menos em maio. O mês das flores é o mês da instabilidade e trovoadas, enquanto que outubro é o mês do regresso das tempestades e superfícies frontais frias... Há uma diferença substancial entre os dois meses!



Sim tens razão. Mas se outubro marca o regresso das tempestades e superfícies frontais frias, pode-se dizer que maio marca a despedida das mesmas (basta olhar para o maio deste ano em que tivemos uma baixa pressão, que acabou por não ter nome, inferior a 1000 hPa quase em cima de nós e a passagem de sucessivas superfícies frontais, tendo embora afetado mais as regiões a norte do Tejo e sobretudo o litoral norte). E também já houve anos com muita instabilidade e grandes trovoadas em outubro, fruto de baixas pressões que habitualmente se estacionam a oeste/sudoeste de Portugal (cut-offs). Portanto é ela por ela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2021 às 13:50)

AnDré disse:


> Fico sem perceber porque é que o pessoal vai passar férias ao Algarve, ao invés de ir para Viana do Castelo.


O pessoal vem para o Algarve passar férias para reclamar de tudo e mais alguma coisa, reclamam das filas na EN125, das filas nos shoppings, das praias lotadas, da água que está fria, como Viana do Castelo tem menos pessoas não existe nada para reclamar.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2021 às 14:34)

Precisamos de um mês de Setembo instável mas dúvido que tal venha a acontecer... já agora o último mês de Setembro instável que me recordo, no Algarve em particular, foi 2009 depois de um 2008 muito bom. Já lá vão 12 anos portanto. Não me recordo de Setembros mais recentes instáveis...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2021 às 14:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Precisamos de um mês de Setembo instável mas dúvido que tal venha a acontecer... já agora o último mês de Setembro instável que me recordo, no Algarve em particular, foi 2009 depois de um 2008 muito bom. Já lá vão 12 anos portanto. Não me recordo de Setembros mais recentes instáveis...


Em 2014, setembro também foi bastante instável e foi classificado como extremamente chuvoso, pois grande parte do território teve um acumulado mensal superior a 100mm. Desde esse ano que não chove nada de especial em Setembro. 
O outono de 2014, na generalidade, foi muito instável, mas depois chegou dezembro, a torneira fechou e o inverno foi bastante seco.


----------



## AnDré (20 Ago 2021 às 15:03)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso não tem nenhum fundamento científico, que eu saiba... Para além disso, o tal "mítico ano hidrológico 2000/01" de que falas foi só mítico no Norte e Centro, porque no Sul (e sobretudo no Algarve) até foi algo seco em comparação com a média.


Foi seco no sul? Só mesmo na estação de Faro do IPMA, e isto assumindo que não houve perda de dados. As estações do SNIRH ali à volta superaram largamente os 500mm. (Faro, IPMA, teve somente 445mm).
Na serra, São Brás de Alportel, entre 01/11/2000 e 31/03/2001, superou os 1000mm. 

Mas nada como ver as albufeiras a 31 de Março de 2001. Lima, Cávado, Douro, Mondego e Tejo só não estavam a 100% devido as descargas.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2021 às 15:29)

---

Muito fumo nas redondezas dos Açores.






 https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=na&band=GEOCOLOR&length=24


----------



## meteo (20 Ago 2021 às 15:53)

Outubro quente, e com bastantes dias acima dos 30 graus, normal/habitual? Talvez nos últimos anos tenha havido vários eventos quentes/atípicos. Antes disso (Da minha memória meteorológica de 1997 até 2010), era normal o Verão despedir-se no final de setembro/ate dia 5 de outubro, para não voltar mais aos 30 graus. Digo para a região de Lisboa. O tempo tinha uma grande mudança de padrão a partir dos primeiros dias de outubro, e calor a sério não se via mais.

Temos é tido vários eventos nos últimos anos bem atípicos de calor a prolongar-se pelo Outono dentro.. Ora tempestades tropicais a passar ao largo do Continente, e a termos fluxo de leste, ora a dorsal africana em cima de nós durante muitos dias, ou ainda bloqueio total às depressões com fluxo de sudeste/leste no continente. Vários records de temperaturas máximas temos tido em outubro, e ondas de calor mesmo em alguns casos.. Ou seja, mais de 5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 5 graus em relação à média das máximas..

Tudo isto, e como temos a tendência de nos lembrar mais dos últimos anos, pode fazer pensar que é habitual ter 30 graus ou mais em outubro. Arrisco dizer que não o é. O que pode é vir a ser cada vez mais normal, não só pelo que se vai vendo nos modelos climáticos / projeções, como pelo que já vamos vendo nestes últimos anos..


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2021 às 16:24)

meteo disse:


> Outubro quente, e com bastantes dias acima dos 30 graus, normal/habitual? Talvez nos últimos anos tenha havido vários eventos quentes/atípicos. Antes disso (Da minha memória meteorológica de 1997 até 2010), era normal o Verão despedir-se no final de setembro/ate dia 5 de outubro, para não voltar mais aos 30 graus. Digo para a região de Lisboa. O tempo tinha uma grande mudança de padrão a partir dos primeiros dias de outubro, e calor a sério não se via mais.
> 
> Temos é tido vários eventos nos últimos anos bem atípicos de calor a prolongar-se pelo Outono dentro.. Ora tempestades tropicais a passar ao largo do Continente, e a termos fluxo de leste, ora a dorsal africana em cima de nós durante muitos dias, ou ainda bloqueio total às depressões com fluxo de sudeste/leste no continente. Vários records de temperaturas máximas temos tido em outubro, e ondas de calor mesmo em alguns casos.. Ou seja, mais de 5 dias com temperaturas superiores a 5 graus em relação à média das máximas..
> 
> Tudo isto, e como temos a tendência de nos lembrar mais dos últimos anos, pode fazer pensar que é habitual ter 30 graus ou mais em outubro. Arrisco dizer que não o é. O que pode é vir a ser cada vez mais normal, não só pelo que se vai vendo nos modelos climáticos / projeções, como pelo que já vamos vendo nestes últimos anos..


O mês de outubro bateu o recorde de temperatura em 2011, depois bateu outra vez em 2014, e depois pulverizou completamente esses recordes em 2017, com uma diferença superior a 0,5 ºC para o anterior recorde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2021 às 19:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Precisamos de um mês de Setembo instável mas dúvido que tal venha a acontecer... já agora o último mês de Setembro instável que me recordo, no Algarve em particular, foi 2009 depois de um 2008 muito bom. Já lá vão 12 anos portanto. Não me recordo de Setembros mais recentes instáveis...


O ano passado, Setembro foi bom em Olhão choveu 42 mm, Faro teve 23.1 mm.   No resto, pouco choveu.

Aliás, se o próximo Outono fosse igual ao último, não me queixava nada. 

2008 foi muito bom, mas 2009 foi péssimo, só tive 1 mm, mas choveu mais no interior do Algarve, mas caiu um dilúvio em Neves Corvo com 75.5 mm em 4 horas no dia 14 de Setembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2021 às 19:48)

Bom, parece que começa a ganhar " força", a possibilidade do regresso das trovoadas para a semana, já há alguma concordância entre as modelos, veremos o que acontece, pois nada está definido.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2021 às 20:17)

Os últimos Outubros têm sido muito secantes em termos de chuva, espero que este ano seja diferente...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2021 às 20:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Os últimos Outubros têm sido muito secantes em termos de chuva, espero que este ano seja diferente...


O ano passado até foi interessante.


----------



## Cesar (21 Ago 2021 às 15:26)

Surgem previsões de trovoadas para a próxima semana o pior as mesmas a acontecer podem ser secas.


----------



## supercell (21 Ago 2021 às 19:49)

Boas malta, confirmem-me se estou a ver bem, mas está a começar a entrar uma pluma de fumo dos incêndios da California na zona norte e centro... Estive a passar imagens de satélite desde há 15 dias da NASA e é a conclusão que tiro...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2021 às 19:55)

supercell disse:


> Boas malta, confirmem-me se estou a ver bem, mas está a começar a entrar uma pluma de fumo dos incêndios da California na zona norte e centro... Estive a passar imagens de satélite desde há 15 dias da NASA e é a conclusão que tiro...


Correto, mas felizmente o pior da pluma de fumo passará na Galiza, e a sul do Mondego nem se vai notar praticamente nada. Já os açorianos não vão ter tanta sorte como nós...


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2021 às 20:33)

supercell disse:


> Boas malta, confirmem-me se estou a ver bem, mas está a começar a entrar uma pluma de fumo dos incêndios da California na zona norte e centro... Estive a passar imagens de satélite desde há 15 dias da NASA e é a conclusão que tiro...



Há pouco era bem visível aqui no Porto, através da  tonalidade e sol filtrado o fumo na atmosfera, aliás o dia esteve sempre com uma luz algo amarelada e o sol um pouco tapado por uma "neblina de fumo em altitude"


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2021 às 21:11)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco era bem visível aqui no Porto, através da  tonalidade e sol filtrado o fumo na atmosfera, aliás o dia esteve sempre com uma luz algo amarelada e o sol um pouco tapado por uma "neblina de fumo em altitude"


Aqui pelo Ribatejo, apesar de não estar diretamente sob a pluma, via-se uma banda mais escura ao longo da linha do horizonte a poente. O sol ficou vermelho e perdeu intensidade ao "entrar" nela; típico de uma nuvem de fumo.


----------



## JCARL (21 Ago 2021 às 21:31)

Em Vila Velha de Ródão era bem visível:


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2021 às 21:47)

Também visível de Portalegre na direção Norte.


----------



## comentador (21 Ago 2021 às 22:17)

Essa pluma também é visível aqui de Alvalade Sado, no Baixo Alentejo. Vê se para Norte uma linha de fumo.


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2021 às 22:31)

Por Gondomar o final do dia com a pluma amarelada , o sol estava amarelo pardo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (22 Ago 2021 às 00:39)

Hoje fui de Bragança a Mirandela e no percurso da A4 era bem visível a pluma de fumo. Curiosamente eu e a minha esposa comentamos sobre essa "neblina" e de onde viria, mas na altura eu nem soube dizer à minha esposa de onde viria, só lhe disse que em Portugal não havia ocorrências que justificassem aquele fumo.
A neblina de fumo estava mais sobre Bragança, Macedo e Mirandela, na direção de Vimioso/Miranda do Douro/Mogadouro o céu estava azul, observando-se muito bem o contraste do céu. Inclusive de Mirandela e olhando na direção da serra de Bornes já se via céu azul... isto pelas 17h00.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Ago 2021 às 01:10)

Pessoal, uma questão

Acreditando como sendo possível que os fumos dos incêndios da Califórnia possam chegar cá, não deveria ser suposto acontecer, durante o trajeto e, consoante o tempo que vai passado, os mesmos serem absorvidos pela atmosfera? Ou a quantidade era imensa e a atmosfera ainda não conseguiu absorver tudo?


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2021 às 01:22)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal, uma questão
> 
> Acreditando como sendo possível que os fumos dos incêndios da Califórnia possam chegar cá, não deveria ser suposto acontecer, durante o trajeto e, consoante o tempo que vai passado, os mesmos serem absorvidos pela atmosfera? Ou a quantidade era imensa e a atmosfera ainda não conseguiu absorver tudo?







Isto é os dados das 00h de dia 21.
Aerosol optical depth.

Quando é a mais, a atmosfera têm dificuldade em absorver.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2021 às 01:23)

Sábado de
Manhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2021 às 19:30)

Por mim, acabava o calor


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2021 às 14:00)

Qualidade do ar  https://silam.fmi.fi/


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2021 às 15:00)

Provavelmente nada mas fica o registo (_ensemble_ do ECMWF):


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2021 às 20:17)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente nada mas fica o registo (_ensemble_ do ECMWF):



Bom... mais parece uma saída do GFS a 300h.






Cavamento um bocado para o irrealista mas a passagem por aqui não é inteiramente absurda. Em transição:






Ventos a rondar os 149 qph. Cat. 1 intenso (980hPa). Não é impossível.

Já o mesmo não se pode dizer do trajeto >192h.

Bizarro, simplesmente.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2021 às 20:48)




----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2021 às 22:45)

Pouco organizado:






Para poupar espaço, não publico o ICON.

Sem tempo para grande organização:






Não aparece grande coisa no modelo britânico.

---






Grande desilusão que aí vem. Posso estar enganado mas não me parece que os cavamentos sejam realistas.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2021 às 09:24)

Orion disse:


> Grande desilusão que aí vem. Posso estar enganado mas não me parece que os cavamentos sejam realistas.



Até no modelo britânico aparece mas ainda não há provas que invalidem o que escrevi


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2021 às 12:34)

...


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2021 às 12:35)

Orion disse:


> ...



Where on this Earth is that possible?! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2021 às 13:02)

Por esta altura o @algarvio1980 já deve estar a consultar o GFS. Porque não, um furacão no Algarve?


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2021 às 19:39)

GFS - 989hPa
GEM - 973
ECMWF - 974
UM - 948 (!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2021 às 20:30)

Orion disse:


> Por esta altura o @algarvio1980 já deve estar a consultar o GFS. Porque não, um furacão no Algarve?


Ainda é cedo, mais lá para finais de Setembro ou Outubro aí sim, mas se vier uma cut-off também não é mau.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2021 às 10:35)




----------



## Cesar (25 Ago 2021 às 17:07)

Parece que por esses dias teremos também junto a Portugal uma depressão isolada.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Os modelos continuam a cortar cada vez mais na instabilidade para a próxima semana. Enfim, nada de novo. Já estamos habituados...


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Ago 2021 às 10:02)

Santofsky disse:


> Os modelos continuam a cortar cada vez mais na instabilidade para a próxima semana. Enfim, nada de novo. Já estamos habituados...


Não apressemos o outono. Para mim o facto de termos temperaturas mais amenas já é muito.

Cada coisa a seu tempo, afinal de contas até ao dia 23 ainda é Verão. Mas não me importava nada de termos um Outono à moda antiga, logo no final de Setembro.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2021 às 10:46)

> That is why one to three tropical entities are expected to reach Europe in the coming months," said Roys, adding that tropical storms or tropical rainstorms may survive the trip across the Atlantic and reach the continent.
> 
> During the first half of the season a tropical system would be most likely to strike in the region of Ireland, Northern Ireland, Scotland, Wales and northern England. But as the storm track shifts south into late October and November, this threat would also shift south into northwestern Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Santofsky (27 Ago 2021 às 12:49)

Albifriorento disse:


> Não apressemos o outono. Para mim o facto de termos temperaturas mais amenas já é muito.
> 
> Cada coisa a seu tempo, afinal de contas até ao dia 23 ainda é Verão. Mas não me importava nada de termos um Outono à moda antiga, logo no final de Setembro.



As trovoadas são normais no verão e ainda para mais em que estamos às portas de setembro. Trovoadas essas que têm andado sistematicamente a evitar-nos desde que houve aquela semana inteira de festival em meados de junho. É caso para dizer que tiraram férias e fecharam a loja por tempo indeterminado, sem data para voltar...


----------



## Cesar (27 Ago 2021 às 14:54)

E o que acham de um furacão visitar o nosso cantinho.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Ago 2021 às 16:30)

Não intetessam furacões ou os ventos associados mas sim a massa húmida associada.
Tempestades tropicais e furacões têm a fama de amenizar ou mesmo acabar com secas.
Pelo Sudoeste Penínsular seria uma lufada de ar fesco ter uns 100 e tal 200l com uns restos tropicais! 
Nunca é demais sonhar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Ago 2021 às 17:37)

Eu não sei quanto a vocês, mas eu acho que este ano teremos um Outono Inverno bastante seco. Espero estar enganado.. 
Contudo com um padrão de La Nina e um esperado bloqueio na Escandinávia ou Rússia, existe potencial para boas cutt offs, resta esperar se será na Península Ibérica ou no Mediterrâneo... 
O Inverno para variar deve ser idêntico aos últimos anos aqui a sul


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2021 às 23:15)

Os modelos andam perdidos ou é impressão minha?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2021 às 09:28)

Se é para estar no interior de um CT, para ver o efeito estádio, este não é nada mau


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2021 às 19:51)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2021 às 09:57)

Por agora, tranquilidade. Depois, a besta que virá de África.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2021 às 10:12)

O GFS tem uma preferência por aparências de mega-bestas com olhos gigantescos, que englobam diversas ilhas dos Açores:






O problema é que os ventos previstos mal chegam a furacão:






Pá... Se é para prever monstros, que seja mais realista:


----------



## Cesar (31 Ago 2021 às 01:03)

O Estofex, lançou aviso d3 mau tempo para dia 1 de Setembro, vamos ver como se vai comportar a instabilidade


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2021 às 12:08)

Muito peixe assado.


----------



## TxMxR (31 Ago 2021 às 13:24)

Cesar disse:


> O Estofex, lançou aviso d3 mau tempo para dia 1 de Setembro, vamos ver como se vai comportar a instabilidade


Onde? Só consigo ver um, para hoje, e é nível 2 em espanha e 1 em parte do nosso território. A não ser que estejamos a ver coisas diferentes.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2021 às 14:15)

Para já os avisos do Estofex são estes:







Storm Forecast

Valid: Tue 31 Aug 2021 06:00 to Wed 01 Sep 2021 06:00 UTC

Issued: Mon 30 Aug 2021 16:15

Forecaster: DAFIS

A level 2 was issued for parts of Spain mainly for excessive convective precipitation, severe convective wind gusts and large hail.

A level 1 was issued for parts of Spain and Portugal mainly for excessive convective precipitation, severe convective wind gusts and large hail.

A level 2 was issued for parts of SW Russia and N Georgia for large hail, severe wind gusts, tornadoes and excessive convective precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for parts of SW Russia, E Ukraine and N Georgia for large hail, severe wind gusts, tornadoes and excessive convective precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for N Italy, Slovenia and Croatia mainly for excessive convective precipitation and large hail.

SYNOPSIS

A cut-off low over Central Europe is accompanied by several short waves with high PV in the upper-troposphere, providing lift to unstable air masses. It also moves slowly east and the downstream QG-lift of unstable air masses in East Europe will result in numerous DMC events on Tue 31/08. Another hot-spot for DMC will be eastern Spain, where another short-wave trough is expected to pass over the area in the afternoon, during the maximum diurnal heating. A zonal belt of a strong westerly mid-level flow over the Mediterranean increases DLS which also increases the threat of severe storms where it overlaps with high CAPE.

DISCUSSION

*.... Spain and Portugal ....*

Very steep lapse rates are found over the Iberian Peninsula, as well as very moist and warm air masses in the Mediterranean coasts of Spain. Storms developing in the afternoon will get benefit of more than 15-20 m/s DLS to organize into MCSs and supercells. Large or very large hail and severe convective wind gusts will be the main threat. Moreover, given the high PWAT values close to the eastern parts Spain, slow moving storms will be able to produce excessive precipitation (even small hail in large quantities).





__





						European Storm Forecast Experiment - ESTOFEX
					





					www.estofex.org
				





IPMA para amanhã fala condições favoráveis para  queda de granizo:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 1.setembro.2021

RESUMO:

Aguaceiros, que podem ser fortes no interior Norte e Centro e
acompanhados de trovoada. Descida da temperatura máxima.

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes no interior Norte e
Centro durante a tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e granizo, em especial
no interior durante a tarde.*
Vento fraco, soprando temporariamente moderado (até 25 km/h) do
quadrante oeste durante a tarde, sendo moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do
quadrante leste nas terras altas até ao meio da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste da região Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima, exceto na faixa costeira ocidental.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada em especial
durante a tarde.
Vento fraco, soprando temporariamente moderado (até 25 km/h) do
quadrante oeste durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco, soprando temporariamente moderado (até 25 km/h) do
quadrante oeste durante a tarde.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste/noroeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19/21ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café e Ricardo Tavares

Atualizado a 31 de agosto de 2021 às 5:2 UTC






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Avisos em vigor ( IPMA)

Bragança​
Amarelo*Precipitação*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*Amarelo*Trovoada*Condições favoráves à ocorrência de trovoada e de rajadas convectivas.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*

Viseu​
Amarelo*Precipitação*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*Amarelo*Trovoada*Condições favoráves à ocorrência de trovoada e de rajadas convectivas.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*

Guarda​
Amarelo*Precipitação*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*Amarelo*Trovoada*Condições favoráves à ocorrência de trovoada e de rajadas convectivas.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*

Vila Real​
Amarelo*Precipitação*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, podendo ser de granizo.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*Amarelo*Trovoada*Condições favoráves à ocorrência de trovoada e de rajadas convectivas.Válido entre *2021-09-01 12:00:00* e *2021-09-01 21:00:00 (hora UTC)*


----------



## TxMxR (31 Ago 2021 às 14:41)

Snifa disse:


> Para já os avisos do Estofex são estes:




Pois, foi isso que vi também.. às vezes fazem previsões com mais dias de antecedência, mas que eu me apercebesse não foi o caso.

Sei que para amanhã (em princípio) a previsão é menos animadora do que hoje mas resta esperar para ver.. só no início deste mês é que ficaram resolvidos os últimos estragos de Junho, não tenho grande vontade de repetir a dose..


----------



## Santofsky (31 Ago 2021 às 14:51)

TxMxR disse:


> Onde? Só consigo ver um, para hoje, e é nível 2 em espanha e 1 em parte do nosso território. A não ser que estejamos a ver coisas diferentes.



Onde está escrito "d3" creio que o @Cesar queria dizer "de", ou seja em vez de escrever a letra E foi o número 3, deve ter sido engano a escrever, muitas vezes acontece nos telemóveis.


----------



## TxMxR (31 Ago 2021 às 15:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Onde está escrito "d3" creio que o @Cesar queria dizer "de", ou seja em vez de escrever a letra E foi o número 3, deve ter sido engano a escrever, muitas vezes acontece nos telemóveis.


Fds.. foi preciso vir um gajo que usa o cérebro para quebrar o código. 

Bem, vou-me embora antes que diga mais asneiras. Obrigado


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2021 às 11:02)

Fascinante.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2021 às 11:29)

Bélgica e Luxemburgo com uma lista. Ao lado, nos Países Baixos, outra (com Irlanda e RU):


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2021 às 21:38)




----------



## jamestorm (1 Set 2021 às 22:55)

Este pode ser o Setembro mais instável da ultima década? O ultimo Setembro com chuva e animação de que me lembro acho que foi em 2014...Algo me diz que este vai ser interessante.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2021 às 08:41)

Por aqui, setembro do ano passado também teve vários dias de chuva e trovoada.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Set 2021 às 10:41)

Sistemas a entrar pelo noroeste! Mais um Setembro seco pelo sul/sudoeste da Península! No resto tudo é possível incluíndo a continuação de eventos severos nos locais do costume!
Este padrão tem sido recorrente e não só nos meses de transição.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2021 às 11:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Sistemas a entrar pelo noroeste! Mais um Setembro seco pelo sul/sudoeste da Península!


Ainda é muito cedo para dizer isso, até porque setembros como o de 2014 começaram também com poucas perspetivas e foram o que foram.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2021 às 20:28)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo para dizer isso, até porque setembros como o de 2014 começaram também com poucas perspetivas e foram o que foram.


Em 2014, Setembro entrou logo com instabilidade ao contrário deste, não me parece que tenhamos algo semelhante a esse ano.


----------



## RP20 (2 Set 2021 às 20:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em 2014, Setembro entrou logo com instabilidade ao contrário deste, não me parece que tenhamos algo semelhante a esse ano.


Boa noite, mas já no dia 1 (ontem) tivemos instabilidade generalizada. Por isso pode-se dizer que entrou logo com instabilidade. É claro que não abrange é Portugal inteiro.


----------



## Cesar (3 Set 2021 às 18:29)

Será que se cumpre as previsões de novas trovoadas na próxima semana.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Set 2021 às 21:15)

Parece-me que o Minho e Douro Litoral vai começar ja com bastante instabilidade..a partir de dia 6 pode vir bastante chuvinha. Assim ela pudesse descer até à Estremadura ....


----------



## fhff (4 Set 2021 às 07:40)

jamestorm disse:


> Parece-me que o Minho e Douro Litoral vai começar ja com bastante instabilidade..a partir de dia 6 pode vir bastante chuvinha. Assim ela pudesse descer até à Estremadura ....


Deixa as vindimas acabarem...


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Set 2021 às 10:36)

rubenpires93 disse:


> 31 graus neste momento.
> Albimeteo compreendo o teu ponto de vista, mas tomara tu teres sempre Verões como este. Noites com frescura, algum calor q.b. tivemos 2 ou 3 episódios de calor extremo com mínimas de 24 a 28 graus 2 dias em cada episódio.. Lembro-me de Verões em que eram dias e dias a fio, mesmo semanas. Não nos podemos queixar de nada! E o tempo passa tão rápido daqui nada é Natal..


Tivemos 2 eventos de calor extremo este ano, um em Julho e outro em Agosto.

O ano passado as temperaturas não foram muito acima dos 38ºC, mas tivemos quase duas semanas com temperaturas sempre a dar-lhe em cima, o calor acumulado era tanto que nem se conseguia estar em casa. Este ano tivemos um Verão com boas amplitudes térmicas diárias, e com bem menos noites tropicais.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Set 2021 às 10:48)

fhff disse:


> Deixa as vindimas acabarem...


Mau para umas coisas, boa para outras, para a azeitona e castanha seria ouro.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2021 às 16:02)

Furacões são só fixes quando a devastação acontece aos outros.

Sem saudades de certas previsões passadas...








(Bermudas no canto superior esquerdo)


----------



## Cesar (5 Set 2021 às 16:09)

E as previsões lá vão confirmando a chuva  mas hoje sem trovoadas nos próximos dias segundo o IPMA.


----------



## microcris (5 Set 2021 às 23:39)

fhff disse:


> Deixa as vindimas acabarem...


Verde branco mesmo no ponto de começar a apanhar... mas acho que vamos levar com a chuva antes de começar


----------



## jamestorm (6 Set 2021 às 20:09)

parece que a chuva vem mesmo la..nuvens a entrar do lado do mar...uma maresia com algum vento, tipico de quando esta prestes a chover...


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2021 às 13:57)

~2 dias para cá chegar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2021 às 13:28)

Parece que o dia 13 vai ser bom para andar de barco, segundo o ECM, cerca de 50 mm para aqui.   O GFS é o que mostra menos precipitação, veremos.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Set 2021 às 13:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que o dia 13 vai ser bom para andar de barco, segundo o ECM, cerca de 50 mm para aqui.   O GFS é o que mostra menos precipitação, veremos.


Oxalá chova algo...não precisa de tanto...se no geral chover 20mm é bem bom! Neste momento faz tanta falta chover que nem tenho palavras para descrever...


----------



## Cesar (9 Set 2021 às 23:00)

A depressão poderá adquirir caraterísticas tropicais.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2021 às 13:49)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2021/09/210909141231.htm


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2021 às 20:13)

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.shtml vs http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/elnino/outlook.html

Australianos na próxima terça.


----------



## JJViseu (12 Set 2021 às 12:26)

Uma pergunta para quem me poder responder, um bocado estúpida mas não percebo muito disto: dão período de instabilidade de 13 a 16 de setembro, mas a nível de CAPE/LI não é assim muito elevado, porquê esta previsão? Que dados estão a usar?


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2021 às 12:27)

JJViseu disse:


> Uma pergunta para quem me poder responder, um bocado estúpida mas não percebo muito disto: dão período de instabilidade de 13 a 16 de setembro, mas a nível de CAPE/LI não é assim muito elevado, porquê esta previsão? Que dados estão a usar?



IPMA? Se for o IPMA é o ecmwf 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JJViseu (12 Set 2021 às 12:29)

lserpa disse:


> IPMA? Se for o IPMA é o ecmwf
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ah pois então deve ser isso. Porque andava a ver os meteogramas do GFS. E vi valores um bocado baixos de CAPE/LI para haver assim muita instabilidade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Set 2021 às 15:05)

JJViseu disse:


> Ah pois então deve ser isso. Porque andava a ver os meteogramas do GFS. E vi valores um bocado baixos de CAPE/LI para haver assim muita instabilidade.



O IPMA tem o centro europeu como modelo base para as suas previsões. Não quer dizer que os meteorologistas não cruzem informações com outros modelos.

Quanto a esta situação, o CAPE está previsto atingir valores muito significativos em grande parte do território, acima de 1000 J/Kg. No mar, a Oeste/ Sudoeste do continente, onde as células se estão formar, os valores podem ser ainda significativamente mais elevados. A somar a isso, a troposfera está toda ela muito húmida, com valores elevados de água precipitável, o que garante o desenvolvimento de células convectivas intensas.


----------



## JJViseu (12 Set 2021 às 15:37)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O IPMA tem o centro europeu como modelo base para as suas previsões. Não quer dizer que os meteorologistas não cruzem informações com outros modelos.
> 
> Quanto a esta situação, o CAPE está previsto atingir valores muito significativos em grande parte do território, acima de 1000 J/Kg. No mar, a Oeste/ Sudoeste do continente, onde as células se estão formar, os valores podem ser ainda significativamente mais elevados. A somar a isso, a troposfera está toda ela muito húmida, com valores elevados de água precipitável, o que garante o desenvolvimento de células convectivas intensas.


Muito obrigado pela explicação.
Por acaso fui ver os meteogramas  (MeteoPT) do GFS para Viseu e reparei em valores mais baixos, daí que perguntei claro.

Onde posso ver os modelos onde estão previstos esses valores? Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2021 às 09:09)

NHC a ser cruel 



> Showers and thunderstorms remain very limited in association with a non-tropical area of low pressure over the far northeastern Atlantic, about midway between the Azores and Portugal.  Tropical or subtropical development of this system is no longer expected while it moves eastward and then inland over Portugal by late Tuesday.
> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...near 0 percent.
> * Formation chance through 5 days...low...near 0 percent.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 13:41)

Esperava uma depressão mais organizadinha.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2021 às 14:40)

guimeixen disse:


> Aliás nem sei porquê que o IPMA colocou o aviso laranja para os distritos aqui do norte.



Eu até acho que o IPMA esteve bem tendo em conta a imprevisibilidade, os modelos é que falharam redondamente, havia de facto condições para tempo mais severo, indicado por vários modelos e a própria sinóptica era favorável a isso mas os modelos são isso mesmo, modelos.

Um falhanço tão grande a uma distância curta não é muito comum, mas acontece.

Neste caso  falharam bastante na maioria do território, pelo menos para já pois o evento ainda não acabou, se calhar ainda nem começou ...aguardemos.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Set 2021 às 14:47)

Este evento tem potencial. Ainda vai surpreender. Provavelmente próxima madrugada e dia de amanhã. Aguardemos com serenidade.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2021 às 14:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esperava uma depressão mais organizadinha.



Felizmente continua a ser exceção


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2021 às 14:51)

Snifa disse:


> Eu até acho que o IPMA esteve bem tendo em conta a imprevisibilidade, os modelos é que falharam redondamente, havia de facto condições para tempo mais severo, indicado por vários modelos e a própria sinóptica era favorável a isso mas os modelos são isso mesmo, modelos.
> 
> Um falhanço tão grande a uma distância curta não é muito comum, mas acontece.
> 
> Neste caso  falharam bastante na maioria do território, pelo menos para já pois o evento ainda não acabou, se calhar ainda nem começou ...aguardemos.


Sim, mas só me estou a referir ao norte, em que os modelos não previam nada de especial para a madrugada e manhã e não aconteceu nada de mais.
Veremos se as próximas horas trazem alguma coisa interessante.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2021 às 15:00)

Iceberg disse:


> Este evento tem potencial. Ainda vai surpreender. Provavelmente próxima madrugada e dia de amanhã. Aguardemos com serenidade.


O dia com mais potencial de instabilidade é amanhã e não hoje, aguardemos, sem criar demasiadas expetativas, pois pode ser 8 ou 80, como se viu hoje.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2021 às 20:14)

Pelo satélite e radar parece que o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ja nao vão apanhar nada mais hoje nem amanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2021 às 21:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelo satélite e radar parece que o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ja nao vão apanhar nada mais hoje nem amanhã


Hoje nunca dava grande coisa, amanhã a partir da madrugada até à hora de almoço é a hora mais favorável para ocorrer precipitação forte no Algarve e durante a tarde no interior algarvio, não esquecer que a maré cheia é durante a manhã e nas horas em que se prevê mais precipitação.


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2021 às 21:35)

vendo o satélite diria que no algarve nem sequer vai chover.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2021 às 21:46)

O GFS só mete chuva amanhã à tarde! Eu diria que o que chover será disperso e mais para o interior. 
Algo como aconteceu o ano passado em Olhão até poderá ser possível mas dúvido que calhe 2x no mesmo sítio


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 21:53)

Seguiria antes o AROME. Não tem falhado muito para a generalidade do território.


----------



## comentador (13 Set 2021 às 21:56)

Só que apagasse o pó, já não era mau!! Vamos ver amanhã, tudo incerto ainda.


----------



## Fpinto (13 Set 2021 às 22:12)

Por aqui, das 20 até às 22h - 25mm


----------



## Norther (13 Set 2021 às 22:46)

Boa noite, aqui chove a cântaros, temperatura nos 17,5°C e desde as 9 horas da manhã tenho um acumulado de 18 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 23:57)

Agreste disse:


> vendo o satélite diria que no algarve nem sequer vai chover.


Eu diria que daqui a umas duas horas deve começar a chover aí. 
E já agora :


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2021 às 00:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu diria que daqui a umas duas horas deve começar a chover aí.
> E já agora :


Será que isso vai ocorrer? Eu cá duvido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2021 às 06:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Será que isso vai ocorrer? Eu cá duvido.


Já está a ocorrer neste preciso momento. Vê as imagens de radar da última hora...


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 08:20)

Algarve...


----------



## FJC (14 Set 2021 às 09:55)

Bom dia 
Parece que está a ganhar bom aspecto... Possibilidade de alguma surpresa de última hora???


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2021 às 10:35)

Thomar disse:


> Algarve...



Não foi democrático, mas pelo menos foi 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2021 às 11:49)

Agreste disse:


> vendo o satélite diria que no algarve nem sequer vai chover.


Continuas com a bola de cristal avariada tal como no Outono passado, continua assim que é sinal que chove.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2021 às 11:58)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Já está a ocorrer neste preciso momento. Vê as imagens de radar da última hora...


O que eu quis dizer é que é difícil os modelos acertarem em pormenor nestas situações, hoje seria claramente o dia mais instável.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 12:18)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia
> Parece que está a ganhar bom aspecto... Possibilidade de alguma surpresa de última hora???


O centro já está quase em terra mas realmente tem ali um 'olhinho' de nuvens baixas.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Set 2021 às 16:03)

Apesar dos modelos ainda andarem às aranhas a partir das 96 horas (próximo sábado em diante), tudo indica que após este período de instabilidade (que termina amanhã) teremos aí o anticiclone a reinar em força nos 10 dias seguintes e com máximas a poderem ultrapassar os 30°C. Entretanto o GFS parece estar a querer desenhar o regresso da instabilidade para o fim de semana das autárquicas, com uma nova bolsa de ar frio a oeste de Sagres... Veremos!!!


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 16:50)

Começa a cair pingo grosso em Peniche.
Nem ponta de vento.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Set 2021 às 16:54)

Não podemos dizer que o IPMA esteve mal. Não esteve.
Os avisos estiveram corretos para os devidos distritos, tendo em conta a imprevisibilidade da situação.
O problema é que estas "depressões com características mais convectivas" deixam sempre uns quantos premiados com a instabilidade, e a uns quantos  quilómetros depois, uns quantos literalmente a "chuchar no dedo". Foi o que aconteceu pela negativa com Lisboa.
Faz parte. É meteorologia. Por vezes a natureza e os modelos matemáticos não se dão muito bem.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 17:02)

Afinal foram apenas uns pingos. Nem molhou a estrada.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 17:46)

Espero que os membros algarvios e/ou alentejanos não me levem a mal, mas o choro que se viu ontem por parte de alguns sobre "não chover" e "ser melhor tirar os avisos", e mesmo hoje sobre "também não ir resolver a seca" são repetitivos e enganadores. Faro numa hora teve quase o dobro da normal para setembro e Tavira cerca de 30 mm, partes do Alentejo andam com acumulados superiores a 50 no dia de hoje (segundo o meteoalentejo, que estações do IPMA por lá com pluviómetro funcional é coisa rara...), e ontem nem sequer estava prevista assim tanta chuva, portanto só ter chovido mais lá hoje nem sequer era inesperado
E claro que isto não vai resolver todos os problemas de seca, mas isso quase nunca é o mês de setembro que resolve/estraga, é reclamar só por reclamar... Ainda por cima somos um fórum muito visitado, há gente que vem cá a pensar que somos "peritos" ou algo do tipo e fia-se nestes desabafos, era escusado


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 17:57)

Alguém com problemas ou conhecimento de problemas de rede, devido ao mau tempo, na zona litoral centro?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2021 às 18:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Espero que os membros algarvios e/ou alentejanos não me levem a mal, mas o choro que se viu ontem por parte de alguns sobre "não chover" e "ser melhor tirar os avisos", e mesmo hoje sobre "também não ir resolver a seca" são repetitivos e enganadores. Faro numa hora teve quase o dobro da normal para setembro e Tavira cerca de 30 mm, partes do Alentejo andam com acumulados superiores a 50 no dia de hoje (segundo o meteoalentejo, que estações do IPMA por lá com pluviómetro funcional é coisa rara...), e ontem nem sequer estava prevista assim tanta chuva, portanto só ter chovido mais lá hoje nem sequer era inesperado
> E claro que isto não vai resolver todos os problemas de seca, mas isso quase nunca é o mês de setembro que resolve/estraga, é reclamar só por reclamar... Ainda por cima somos um fórum muito visitado, há gente que vem cá a pensar que somos "peritos" ou algo do tipo e fia-se nestes desabafos, era escusado



Faço das tuas, as minhas palavras também  Mas sinceramente vindo de quem vem , ás vezes fico confuso se são realmente comentários sarcásticos , ou simplesmente porque sim, porque não acredito sinceramente que sejam fundamentados no seu gosto por meteorologia , ou pela análise que todos sabemos que sabe observar nos modelos ! Está na ponta dos nossos "dedos" melhor este fórum dia após dia, e se possível atrair gente nova que partilhe o mesmo gosto que todos nós, e o que vimos não é a melhor forma de o fazer de certeza, mas digo mais, este é um fórum de meteorologia , e tal é normal falar.se da dita, e ela é constituída por chuva, frio, calor , neve, etc , e todas as variantes associadas como Anticiclones , baixas ou altas pressões , corrente de jato,  ISO , etc , etc .
Por isso sejamos sensatos também com aqueles que gostam de calor na altura do mesmo, como quem gosta de frio na altura dele, ou para quem gosta mais de frio, do que chuva e vice versa, penso que alguns comentários menos felizes nesse aspeto levaram alguns membros a afastarem-se desta casa de todos nós que é o METEO.PT  Não quero ferir *suscetibilidades de ninguém, e acho que todos fazem falta por cá, como este casa também precisa que todos a visitem e interajam dentro dela de vez em quando, um grande bem haja para todos meteoloucos *


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Set 2021 às 23:02)

Uma correcção importante ao que foi mencionado... 
No Algarve o sotavento teve muito bons acumulados... mas a maior parte do Barlavento arrisco dizer que nem o pó deve ter apagado. 
No Alentejo também temos a linha de Beja e Évora para leste, que teve acumulados excelentes até acima do previsto, mas dessa linha para oeste os acumulados do evento são bem mais modestos.


----------



## RP20 (15 Set 2021 às 01:39)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Uma correcção importante ao que foi mencionado...
> No Algarve o sotavento teve muito bons acumulados... mas a maior parte do Barlavento arrisco dizer que nem o pó deve ter apagado.
> No Alentejo também temos a linha de Beja e Évora para leste, que teve acumulados excelentes até acima do previsto, mas dessa linha para oeste os acumulados do evento são bem mais modestos.


É o que é, não se pode ter tudo. Visto que os acumulados por aí rondam os 20 mm também não se pode esperar grande coisa neste mês...


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2021 às 20:38)

Nem o atual nem o futuro IFS/ECM são grande coisa. Igual, o GFS.







Se vivesse nas Bermudas... 'outra vez?'


----------



## Marco pires (18 Set 2021 às 18:09)

Bom, e parece que o mês de setembro está feito em relação á chuva.
Esperemos que outubro traga algo de melhor e seja um outono em condições.
Mas para já não vejo nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel, está difícil mudar de padrão.


----------



## meteo (18 Set 2021 às 18:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Uma correcção importante ao que foi mencionado...
> No Algarve o sotavento teve muito bons acumulados... mas a maior parte do Barlavento arrisco dizer que nem o pó deve ter apagado.
> No Alentejo também temos a linha de Beja e Évora para leste, que teve acumulados excelentes até acima do previsto, mas dessa linha para oeste os acumulados do evento são bem mais modestos.


Será que há eventos convectivos em que chova bem em todo o lado? Já foi muito bom termos tido estes acumulados em zonas que precisavam de água. Só agora o Outono vai começar. E começou bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2021 às 21:22)

Marco pires disse:


> *Bom, e parece que o mês de setembro está feito em relação á chuva.*
> Esperemos que outubro traga algo de melhor e seja um outono em condições.
> Mas para já não vejo nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel, está difícil mudar de padrão.


Pelo menos, o GFS mostra instabilidade na próxima semana.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Set 2021 às 21:43)

o IPMA só dá sol e calor.


----------



## Santofsky (18 Set 2021 às 22:07)

O GFS nas últimas runs tem vindo a insistir numa depressão de cut-off retrógrada a percorrer a península, que é nada mais nada menos a depressão que vai afetar o norte de Espanha e as Baleares no início da semana que vem. Segundo o modelo a depressão iria deslocar-se de leste para oeste a partir de quarta-feira, posicionando-se a oeste da costa portuguesa lá para sexta-feira. Ora tendo em conta esta sinóptica, juntamente com o anticiclone situado a norte da península ibérica, iria favorecer a entrada de ar quente do norte de África, originando temperaturas máximas elevadas para o fim de semana das autárquicas. Por sua vez o ECMWF mete estabilidade durante a semana que vem, veremos quem ganha a batalha.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2021 às 22:14)

Santofsky disse:


> O GFS nas últimas runs tem vindo a insistir numa depressão de cut-off retrógrada a percorrer a península, que é nada mais nada menos a depressão que vai afetar o norte de Espanha e as Baleares no início da semana que vem. Segundo o modelo a depressão iria deslocar-se de leste para oeste a partir de quarta-feira, posicionando-se a oeste da costa portuguesa lá para sexta-feira. Ora tendo em conta esta sinóptica, juntamente com o anticiclone situado a norte da península ibérica, iria favorecer a entrada de ar quente do norte de África, originando temperaturas máximas elevadas para o fim de semana das autárquicas. Por sua vez o ECMWF mete estabilidade durante a semana que vem, veremos quem ganha a batalha.


Pois, não há consenso entre os modelos, enquanto o GFS e o UKMO colocam instabilidade, o ECM e o ICON prevem estabilidade, ou seja tempo seco, vamos ver quem ganha, eu aposto mais no tempo estável, mas veremos.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2021 às 22:16)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA só dá sol e calor.


Normal, é o que o modelo europeu aponta.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Set 2021 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo menos, o GFS mostra instabilidade na próxima semana.


o GFS mete e tira! vamos ver...já não falta muito pois seria lá para Quinta com uma depressão em altitude vinda de Espanha até ao sudoeste/oeste de Portugal. Parece quase surreal...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2021 às 22:45)

Se podia ter feito também para o ECM? Podia. Mas não vou


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2021 às 14:14)

Ex-Odette


----------



## Cesar (19 Set 2021 às 14:41)

Então já não vamos ter trovoadas novamente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2021 às 16:04)

Cesar disse:


> Então já não vamos ter trovoadas novamente.


 vamos hoje já tudo mete


----------



## Marco pires (20 Set 2021 às 21:08)

esperemos amigos, esperemos.
a ver se isto começa a mudar, mas já se sabe que setembro e até mesmo outubro tem sido nos últimos anos bastante escassos no que a chuva diz respeito.


----------



## RP20 (20 Set 2021 às 21:14)

Marco pires disse:


> esperemos amigos, esperemos.
> a ver se isto começa a mudar, mas já se sabe que setembro e até mesmo outubro tem sido nos últimos anos bastante escassos no que a chuva diz respeito.


Discordo, depende sempre da zona do país que estamos a falar. Eu por cá não me posso queixar, só este Setembro já levo 128 mm e se se confirmar as trovoadas já a partir de Quarta arrisca a ser um mês extremamente chuvoso.


----------



## cardu (20 Set 2021 às 22:56)

A depressão retrógada que vai afetar Portugal a meio da semana, com trovoada, devia de aparecer em janeiro, pois iria trazer neve a cotas baixas, mesmo no litoral, como aconteceu em janeiro de 2006.

Por causa das alterações climáticas, estou a contar com grandes nevões a curto no prazo, em Portugal, mesmo no litoral.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2021 às 00:10)

RP20 disse:


> Discordo, depende sempre da zona do país que estamos a falar. Eu por cá não me posso queixar, só este Setembro *já levo 128 mm* e se se confirmar as trovoadas já a partir de Quarta arrisca a ser um mês extremamente chuvoso.


Claro que determinadas zonas do país tem precipitações diferentes. Quando dizes que és do alto minho é muito vago, tanto podes estar em Viana do Castelo como em Ponte da Barca ou em qualquer outro lado, a quantidade de precipitação pode ser completamente diferente...

Não percebo qual a vergonha de certos_ users _não dizer qual a localidade onde residem para melhor percebermos/avaliarmos as diferentes _nuances_ do clima local.

Cá para baixo na península de Setúbal as diferenças em poucos km's são por vezes significativas, litoral atlântico oeste, litoral atlântico Sul, serra da arrábida, estuário do tejo ou mais interior. Por aqui (perto da Serra da Arrábida) tem chovido muito pouco. Este mês só com cerca de 10mm.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 10:52)




----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 11:16)

Orion disse:


> Se vivesse nas Bermudas... 'outra vez?'


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2021 às 13:26)

Em princípio amanhã será um dia animado no interior Algarvio...mais da parte da tarde...
Ipma já colocou Faro, Beja e Setúbal em aviso amarelo por precipitação para amanhã entre as 12h e as 18h.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 17:23)

Moderadores, dá para editar a publicação?  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...logia-da-epoca-de-furacoes-no-atlantico.2230/


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 15:03)

trovoadas disse:


> O Arome mete um pequeno dilúvio no interior Algarvio entre esta tarde e madrugada! Para já está a acertar na mouche nesta instabilidade mais forte entre Monchique e Messines!


Devíamos valorizar mais o AROME.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2021 às 20:59)

Ciclones em todo o lado.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2021 às 10:51)

Relativamente aos mais relevantes, tudo tranquilo.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (23 Set 2021 às 11:57)

Podemos esperar mais um festival de trovoada hoje no litoral oeste?


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 12:13)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Podemos esperar mais um festival de trovoada hoje no litoral oeste?


Talvez durante a tarde, mas em princípio não tão intenso como ontem.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Set 2021 às 15:09)

O Minho hoje está com uma anomalia de temperaturas positivo bastante significativa. temperaturas na casa dos 25ºC-26ºC, enquanto que o centro nem aos 20ºC chega.


----------



## Santofsky (23 Set 2021 às 15:30)

Albifriorento disse:


> O Minho hoje está com uma anomalia de temperaturas positivo bastante significativa. temperaturas na casa dos 25ºC-26ºC, enquanto que o centro nem aos 20ºC chega.



Eu diria sim que o centro é que está com uma anomalia bastante negativa nas temperaturas, na ordem dos 6-7°C. No Minho as temperaturas verificadas até ao momento são as normais para esta altura do ano


----------



## microcris (23 Set 2021 às 17:40)

Ontem ficou tudo abaixo de Aveiro, hoje vai ficar tudo ao lado e acima de Aveiro


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2021 às 19:51)

microcris disse:


> Ontem ficou tudo abaixo de Aveiro, hoje vai ficar tudo ao lado e acima de Aveiro


Verdade, choveu alguma coisa mas nada demais. Talvez durante a noite se forme alguma animação


----------



## Marco pires (23 Set 2021 às 21:24)

o que posso dizer é que aqui pela parte mais interior da península de Setúbal tem sido um completo fiasco, nem sequer choveu.
pode ser que ainda venha alguma coisa mas até ao momento zero.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2021 às 22:04)

https://www.nwcsaf.org/AemetWebCont...ferenceSystem_GEO_CRR_crr_intensity_LOOP.html







Água precipitável acima dos 40mms na zona mais ativa. É um dilúvio.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Set 2021 às 22:07)

eu a acabar de falar e cai uma carga enorme por aqui, mas com pouca actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 22:11)

Marco pires disse:


> eu a acabar de falar e cai uma carga enorme por aqui, mas com pouca actividade eléctrica.


São as células provenientes do Alentejo. Sim, a cadência de relâmpagos diminuiu.


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2021 às 22:17)

Orion disse:


> https://www.nwcsaf.org/AemetWebCont...ferenceSystem_GEO_CRR_crr_intensity_LOOP.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A cadência de trovoada é fenomenal!! Já viste? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2021 às 22:23)

lserpa disse:


> A cadência de trovoada é fenomenal!! Já viste?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de uma saída mirabolante do AROME


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2021 às 22:45)

Orion disse:


> Parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de uma saída mirabolante do AROME



Nada surpreendente:






Já isto (canto inferior esquerdo)... Nada de super. É uma hiper-célula


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2021 às 09:58)

Restos do Sam chegam ao continente (>300h).


----------



## Santofsky (24 Set 2021 às 11:46)

Para a próxima semana os modelos vão mostrando uma subida da dorsal africana em direção à península ibérica e, consequentemente, um geopotencial aos 500 hPa bastante elevado (cores vermelhas representadas no Meteociel.fr), algo que vemos imensas vezes no verão. Mas é muito estranho, com esta sinóptica que os modelos vêm mostrando, o IPMA só prever temperaturas que mal ultrapassam os 25°C em grande parte do território...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2021 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


> Nada surpreendente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, sem dúvida que o AROME é muito útil. Mas nunca se deve esquecer os seus (consistentes) enviesamentos.











(acumulados a 12h)


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2021 às 16:21)

Na mesma interessante, mas muito menos vistoso:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Set 2021 às 02:49)

Por aqui parece que outubro vai entrar quentinho e com uma frente fraca em dissipação no domingo. Com a dorsal anticiclónica na Península Ibérica, não espero absolutamente nada para o Sul nos primeiros 10 dias de outubro - nem sequer os ensembles estão com os típicos devaneios desta altura do ano. 

A ver se as previsões melhoram, pois chuva é necessária depois da instabilidade desta segunda quinzena do mês de setembro!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2021 às 16:08)

Acho que isto está com aquele aspecto de monotonia que se pode estender pelo menos Outubro a adentro..


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2021 às 16:09)

Rio atmosférico. Altura deles.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2021 às 18:05)

Ou aparece uma cut-off ou vai ser difícil o sul ver algo. A haver alguma  alteração será primeiro a norte com frentes de noroeste ou algum rio atmosférico. Até chegar algo ao sul muito terá de alterar no Atlântico. Para já até 15 de Outubro é para esquecer e teremos o problema de temperaturas algo elevadas para o início de Outubro!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2021 às 18:41)

Não esquecer que se as coisas para o interior inclusive alentejano estão bem e tiveram Setembro bem acima da média em muitos locais, no resto do Algarve e Alentejo Setembro até foi quente e bastante seco. 
Mas veremos, mas quanto a mim aposto num Outono Inverno muito seco a sul.


----------



## Cesar (30 Set 2021 às 19:36)

Calma ainda vamos ver muita chuva no sul.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 10:31)

Se calhar não falta muito para haver subscrições pagas


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 10:43)

Orion disse:


> Rio atmosférico. Altura deles.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 23:01)

Dióxido de enxofre das Canárias  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?v=-47.19046034014066,27.634130384756276,-6.437591449697408,45.98187150307443&l=OMI_SO2_Lower_Troposphere(hidden),OMI_SO2_Planetary_Boundary_Layer,OMPS_SO2_Lower_Troposphere(hidden),OMPS_SO2_Planetary_Boundary_Layer(hidden),Reference_Labels_15m(hidden),Reference_Features_15m(hidden),Coastlines_15m,VIIRS_NOAA20_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor(hidden),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor&lg=true&t=2021-10-01-T21:14:47Z / https://atmosphere.copernicus.eu/ch...th_atlantic&layer_name=composition_so2_850hpaa


----------



## RStorm (2 Out 2021 às 17:54)

Como estamos em termos de previsões a médio prazo? Após esta frente, o IPMA apenas mostra sol e calor infinitos, sem nada mais no horizonte


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Out 2021 às 19:42)

RStorm disse:


> Como estamos em termos de previsões a médio prazo? Após esta frente, o IPMA apenas mostra sol e calor infinitos, sem nada mais no horizonte


Calor infinitos? O ipma faz a previsão com 3/5 dias de avanço, até poderias ver 40° para dia 8 que até lá isso iria ser alterado... é esperar para ver mas as temperaturas para a semana estao dentro da média.....


----------



## Santofsky (2 Out 2021 às 19:49)

Pelas previsões a médio prazo parece que este será apenas mais um outubro em que a t-shirt estará para durar, o que tem sido o normal nestes últimos largos anos... Ou não tivesse outubro as mesmas médias de temperatura de maio. 
Aliás, na minha vida sempre me lembro de andar de t-shirt em outubro, uns anos mais vezes e outros menos. Agora gorro e luvas em outubro (como já cheguei a ler aqui no fórum) é praticamente impensável, embora não seja de todo inédito (basta relembrar o final de outubro de 2018). Portanto não percebo o porquê de tanto alarido por causa de haver calor em outubro...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2021 às 20:16)

Santofsky disse:


> Pelas previsões a médio prazo parece que este será apenas mais um outubro em que a t-shirt estará para durar, o que tem sido o normal nestes últimos largos anos... Ou não tivesse outubro as mesmas médias de temperatura de maio.
> Aliás, na minha vida sempre me lembro de andar de t-shirt em outubro, uns anos mais vezes e outros menos. Agora gorro e luvas em outubro (como já cheguei a ler aqui no fórum) é praticamente impensável, embora não seja de todo inédito (basta relembrar o final de outubro de 2018). Portanto não percebo o porquê de tanto alarido por causa de haver calor em outubro...


Mas estes outubros e maios muito quentes não eram normais, têm-se tornado normais na última décadas


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2021 às 20:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas estes outubros e maios muito quentes não eram normais, têm-se tornado normais na última décadas


Eu recorde-me particularmente do mês de outubro de 2011, estava eu no secundário, e num desses dias quentes nem fizemos a aula de EF ao ar livre, parecia que estávamos em pleno mês de Agosto.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Out 2021 às 21:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas estes outubros e maios muito quentes não eram normais, têm-se tornado normais na última décadas


Exatamente. Há duas ou três décadas atrás o FDS dos Santos (1 Nov), no planalto mirandês, era muitas vezes já bastante frio. Nós últimos anos não tenho sentido frio nessa época do ano.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (2 Out 2021 às 22:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas estes outubros e maios muito quentes não eram normais, têm-se tornado normais na última décadas


Sim, mas nesses outubros e maios de há 20/30 anos atrás ditos normais sempre houve dias que fazia lembrar o verão, uns anos mais e outros menos



Iceberg disse:


> Exatamente. Há duas ou três décadas atrás o FDS dos Santos (1 Nov), no planalto mirandês, era muitas vezes já bastante frio. Nós últimos anos não tenho sentido frio nessa época do ano.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk



Por acaso em 2018 nos Santos estava já bastante frio para a época do ano, em 2008 e 2012 idem...


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2021 às 22:17)

Santofsky disse:


> Pelas previsões a médio prazo parece que este será apenas mais um outubro em que a t-shirt estará para durar, o que tem sido o normal nestes últimos largos anos... Ou não tivesse outubro as mesmas médias de temperatura de maio.
> Aliás, na minha vida sempre me lembro de andar de t-shirt em outubro, uns anos mais vezes e outros menos. Agora gorro e luvas em outubro (como já cheguei a ler aqui no fórum) é praticamente impensável, embora não seja de todo inédito (basta relembrar o final de outubro de 2018). Portanto não percebo o porquê de tanto alarido por causa de haver calor em outubro...


Para a realidade, pouca interessam as percepções e se andamos ou não de t shirt. O que conta é a climatologia e as anomalias. E nos últimos 10 anos um dos meses com maior anomalia positiva e maior número de anos com grande anomalia positiva foi outubro.
Só olhei para Lisboa e no IPMA temos a previsão de 27/28 graus. Praticamente a média das máximas dos meses mais quentes, e se forem 6 dias consecutivos (Nao estará longe), poderia ser vaga de calor.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2021 às 22:28)

Para os apreciadores das imagens de satélite, a destruição do Sam será épica  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector.php?sat=G16&sector=na


----------



## jamestorm (3 Out 2021 às 09:50)

Então, este Outubro será seco ou molhado? Para já, uma boa rega aqui pelo Oeste , que se segue a Setembro também mais húmido que nos últimos anos - não está mal!


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2021 às 12:14)

Orion disse:


> Para os apreciadores das imagens de satélite, a destruição do Sam será épica  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector.php?sat=G16&sector=na



 https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/sector_band.php?sat=G16&sector=na&band=08&length=24

A nebulosidade alta (também) associada ao Sam está prestes a chegar ao continente.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2021 às 14:47)




----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2021 às 15:13)

Orion disse:


>



Oh, boa novidade  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Out 2021 às 18:13)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Calor infinitos? O ipma faz a previsão com 3/5 dias de avanço, até poderias ver 40° para dia 8 que até lá isso iria ser alterado... é esperar para ver mas as temperaturas para a semana estao dentro da média.....


Por aqui parece que vão estar bem acima de média, apesar de não ser inédito neste últimos anos  Temperaturas de 28/29ºC são muito elevadas para Outubro!

Mas sim, eu sei que as coisas podem se alterar de um momento para o outro, mas no entanto as previsões mais parecem de um inicio de Junho do que propiamente Outubro...


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2021 às 21:35)

Estamos em Outubro, estação de transição, não acreditem em previsões a longo prazo neste mês!


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2021 às 22:16)

frederico disse:


> Estamos em Outubro, estação de transição, não acreditem em previsões a longo prazo neste mês!


Exatamente nos meses de transição(outono e Primavera)  não devemos ligar muito ás previsões de longo prazo mesmo no curto médio prazo podem haver alterações bruscas nas previsões.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Out 2021 às 01:41)

Outubro é mais um mês "perdido" constituindo uma prorrogação das condições meteorológicas do mês anterior, ou seja, tempo seco e mais ou menos quente. Há muito tempo que me deixei de ilusões, tanto que já nem ligo!  Claro que existem anos em que ocorrerm surpresas, mas, a priori, coloco sempre a fasquia em baixo. 

A climatologia está aí corroborar a percepção que há muito tinha, a de Outubros quentes (anomalias positivas consideráveis) e secos, reflexo de poucas cut-offs e da chegada cada vez mais tardia a estas latitudes das perturbações da frente polar (mais no final do mês ou em Novembro adentro).

Outubro é o "novo Maio".


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2021 às 03:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Outubro é mais um mês "perdido" constituindo uma prorrogação das condições meteorológicas do mês anterior, ou seja, tempo seco e mais ou menos quente. Há muito tempo que me deixei de ilusões, tanto que já nem ligo!  Claro que existem anos em que ocorrerm surpresas, mas, a priori, coloco sempre a fasquia em baixo.
> 
> A climatologia está aí corroborar a percepção que há muito tinha, a de Outubros quentes (anomalias positivas consideráveis) e secos, reflexo de poucas cut-offs e da chegada cada vez mais tardia a estas latitudes das perturbações da frente polar (mais no final do mês ou em Novembro adentro).
> 
> Outubro é o "novo Maio".


Quentes, sim, mas secos? A média da última década foi de 99 mm, que é ligeiramente superior ao valor 71-00


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2021 às 14:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Quentes, sim, mas secos? A média da última década foi de 99 mm, que é ligeiramente superior ao valor 71-00


Eu acho que nos últimos anos, Outubro até nem tem sido um mês tão seco quanto isso, tem havido alguma variabilidade entre mais chuvoso e um pouco mais seco, acho que a maior perda de precipitação tem se verificado mais no inverno, e em particular no sul do país.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Out 2021 às 14:15)

No sul do país na última década tem tido Outubro quente e precipitação variável, Novembros maioritariamente chuvosos, Dezembro e Janeiro muito secos...


----------



## Marco pires (4 Out 2021 às 15:01)

As previsões do IPMA até praticamente metade do mês estão desoladoras.
Os primeiros 15 dias deste mês estão praticamente perdidos, a menos que haja alguma mudança até então.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Out 2021 às 16:09)

Keep calm and relax... No stress.
Outubros quentes resulta muitas vezes em invernos bastante frios...
Não é por acaso que diz o ditado "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre". 
Portanto tenham lá calma com o frio... Ele há de aparecer no sítio certo e na hora certa como no ano passado... 
Frio é no inverno e não agora nesta altura do ano, portanto keep calm and relax!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2021 às 16:39)

Santofsky disse:


> Keep calm and relax... No stress.
> Outubros quentes resulta muitas vezes em invernos bastante frios...
> Não é por acaso que diz o ditado "Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre".
> Portanto tenham lá calma com o frio... Ele há de aparecer no sítio certo e na hora certa como no ano passado...
> Frio é no inverno e não agora nesta altura do ano, portanto keep calm and relax!!!


O frio, se lhe podermos chamar assim, em Portugal, normalmente só vem em meados de Novembro/ Dezembro, Outubro é um mês de transição entre uns dias mais quentes/ amenos e outros dias mais frescos.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2021 às 16:53)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Out 2021 às 18:15)

Essas previsões valem o que valem!


----------



## Marco pires (4 Out 2021 às 18:23)

Falava mais a respeito de chuva, para o caso nem frio nem chuva.
Eu de facto com 44 anos ainda me lembro de que pelo tempo em que a escola começava já chovia bastante e havia algum frio, pelo menos não era de andar de t-shirt como agora.
E não é memória selectiva porque claro que haviam dias mais quentes e sem chuva, mas não ao ponto de passar-se semanas sem uma pinga de água


----------



## Iceberg (4 Out 2021 às 18:58)

Marco pires disse:


> Falava mais a respeito de chuva, para o caso nem frio nem chuva.
> Eu de facto com 44 anos ainda me lembro de que pelo tempo em que a escola começava já chovia bastante e havia algum frio, pelo menos não era de andar de t-shirt como agora.
> E não é memória selectiva porque claro que haviam dias mais quentes e sem chuva, mas não ao ponto de passar-se semanas sem uma pinga de água


Totalmente de acordo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (4 Out 2021 às 20:56)

Acabamos de ter um Setembro super chuvoso na maioria do país e aqui já se estão a chorar que não chove mais este mês...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2021 às 21:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Outubro é o "novo Maio".


Se consultares as médias de temperatura, verificas que Outubro é muito semelhante a Maio, e já agora desde quando é suposto termos já frio neste mês? Só se tivermos na Islândia... Outubro não é, nunca foi nem nunca será um mês de frio em Portugal, sejamos realistas, quanto muito podemos ter uns dias mais frescos alternados com dias mais amenos/ quentes isso é o normal do mês.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Out 2021 às 22:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se consultares as médias de temperatura, verificas que Outubro é muito semelhante a Maio, e já agora desde quando é suposto termos já frio neste mês? Só se tivermos na Islândia... Outubro não é, nunca foi nem nunca será um mês de frio em Portugal, sejamos realistas, quanto muito podemos ter uns dias mais frescos alternados com dias mais amenos/ quentes isso é o normal do mês.



Não estou a falar frio, refiro-me, por exemplo, a temperaturas entre 20ºC e 25ºC. A percepção que tenho é que há coisa de 20 anos, temperaturas dessa ordem de grandeza eram mais comuns em Outubro, desde então o que assistimos é uma maior frequência de dias (consecutivos) com temperaturas próximas dos 30ºC, isto quando não são superiores a esse valor.

Mas ok, talvez possa uma percepção errada da minha parte.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2021 às 22:42)

Mammatus disse:


> Não estou a falar frio, refiro-me, por exemplo, a temperaturas entre 20ºC e 25ºC. A percepção que tenho é que há coisa de 20 anos, temperaturas dessa ordem de grandeza eram mais comuns em Outubro, desde então o que assistimos é uma maior frequência de dias (consecutivos) com temperaturas próximas dos 30ºC, isto quando não são superiores a esse valor.
> 
> Mas ok, talvez possa uma percepção errada da minha parte.


Aí já estás a falar de outra situação, 30°c em Outubro a temperatura já está bem acima da média, ainda assim é normal desde que sejam situações pontuais.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Out 2021 às 22:52)

A questão é que não tem sido situações pontuais, pelo contrário é cada vez mais frequente, e mesmo que a temperatura não alcance a barreira dos 30 anda sempre lá perto, e por vários dias consecutivos.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2021 às 23:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aí já estás a falar de outra situação, 30°c em Outubro a temperatura já está bem acima da média, ainda assim é normal desde que sejam situações pontuais.


Pois, o problema é que estão previstas temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC em vários locais durante pelo menos 1 semana, de acordo com a automática do IPMA. Tendo em conta que o vento predominante será de leste, o vale do Tejo e do Sado serão as zonas mais quentes, e por exemplo, a automática para Coruche mostra temperaturas entre 30ºC a 32ºC desde esta quarta-feira até ao fim da previsão. Já em Alcácer do Sal está previsto um pouco mais.
E de acordo com as atuais previsões, as temperaturas não deverão baixar dos 25ºC em muitas zonas até dia 15.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2021 às 23:16)

Mammatus disse:


> A questão é que não tem sido situações pontuais, pelo contrário é cada vez mais frequente, e mesmo que a temperatura não alcance a barreira dos 30 anda sempre lá perto, e por vários dias consecutivos.


AG.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Out 2021 às 23:53)

Entretanto a suposta "mudança de padrão" para os dias 10 a 12 deste mês deixou de aparecer em praticamente todos os modelos, tirando o GFS. Em contrapartida, teremos calor até perder de vista, só para variar...


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2021 às 00:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto a suposta "mudança de padrão" para os dias 10 a 12 deste mês deixou de aparecer em praticamente todos os modelos, tirando o GFS. Em contrapartida, teremos calor até perder de vista, só para variar...


Xiiii, é só más notícias... 
Ainda este fim de semana andei a vasculhar* todos *os boletins disponíveis no site do IPMA referentes ao mês de outubro e neste século não há hipótese, a tendência é para cada vez mais outubros quentes e com menos precipitação.
Volta século 20 estás perdoado.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Out 2021 às 00:42)

Nos anos 80 e 90 do século passado houve também bastantes outubros quentes, por isso a tendência já não é de agora...


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2021 às 00:53)

Santofsky disse:


> Nos anos 80 e 90 do século passado houve também bastantes outubros quentes, por isso a tendência já não é de agora...


Há meses quentes em todas as décadas.  No entanto, atualmente, vês que de 2011 a 2020, não há um único outubro abaixo da média nas temperaturas máximas. Por isso, faz todo o sentido dizer que nos últimos anos tem parecido muito mais um outubro à Verão do que antigamente. Não há aqui espaço para muitas dúvidas, porque são factos. Climatologia e anomalias.

Provavelmente não encontras outro mês com tanta diferença de 2010 em diante, do que outubro. 
Essa normalidade que falas dos próximos dias, estamos a falar de 5 a 8 graus de anomalias nas temperaturas máximas. Não é nada de novo, mas não deixa de ser muito quente.


----------



## RP20 (5 Out 2021 às 04:17)

Duvido que seja tão quente como o Outubro de 2011 ou mesmo o de 2017.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 09:44)




----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 13:51)

Orion disse:


>



Provavelmente média '91-'20, o que faz com que seja um bocado enviesado.

De resto, na próxima semana deve dominar a discussão do preço da eletricidade/gás natural. E se nevar em algum lado, se calhar o arrefecimento global. Quem sabe?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 18:51)

Algum dia certamente o GFS acertará...


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 19:03)

Pela teoria da compensação meteorológica, o interminável bafo vai trazer neve na avenida de PDL...

Se o IFS 12z não mostrar outra realidade, é mais 1 semana insuportável.


----------



## jf500j (5 Out 2021 às 21:45)

Deverá ser um outubro quente, mas antes também já tínhamos alguns outubros muito quentes, portanto não é o primeiro.


----------



## Cesar (5 Out 2021 às 22:58)

Meus amigos não será o último Outubro quente terão que se habituar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Out 2021 às 23:20)

Sinceramente nada surpreendido depois do miserável verão que tivemos por estas terras...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (6 Out 2021 às 20:43)

Entramos completamente no Verão tardio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2021 às 21:23)

Os próximos dias serão de autêntica pasmaceira e temperaturas que mais parecem algo de inícios de junho do que propriamente de outubro. E o pior é que as previsões estão péssimas ao nível de verdadeiro tempo de outono...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2021 às 21:25)

Adivinham-se tempos terríveis principalmente a sul e naqueles sítios onde praticamente não choveu em Setembro. Ainda ontem estive num sítio cerca de 20 km a noroeste de Loulé, Algarve central portanto, onde se pode dizer que não choveu...as oliveiras estão murchas, algumas a perder a folha mesmo e diversas árvores estão a morrer ou já morreram. A terra é pó! Perspectivas de chuva são nenhumas para já...É impressionante a força da dorsal! Conjuntamente com o Anti-ciclone dos Açores são a nossa desgraça. A sua influência é enorme e em praticamente todos os meses, ora um, ora outro. 
Resta-nos esperar por uma ou outra abertura mas não acredito em milagres!


----------



## Marco pires (6 Out 2021 às 21:50)

eu francamente não vejo nada, não quero dar o mês como perdido porque ainda hoje é tão só dia 6, mas pelo menos até meio do mês não se espera nada, se a segunda quinzena continuar na mesma é caso para dizer que estamos feitos.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2021 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


> Rio atmosférico. Altura deles.



Expresso Rum 


Sendo um fenómeno tão frequente e importante para o noroeste ibérico, deviam mesmo nomeá-lo. Relembro que nos EUA é 'Expresso Ananás'.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Out 2021 às 22:38)

Marco pires disse:


> eu francamente não vejo nada, não quero dar o mês como perdido porque ainda hoje é tão só dia 6, mas pelo menos até meio do mês não se espera nada, se a segunda quinzena continuar na mesma é caso para dizer que estamos feitos.


Sem dúvida. Não se pode dizer que o mês esteja perdido, mas a realidade é que, ao contrário dos anos anteriores, em que havia grande movimentação dos ensembles por esta altura do ano, este ano os ensembles nem mexem. É secura total nos próximos 10 dias, mesmo no Norte de Portugal, e com um bloqueio anticiclónico que mais parece saído dos arquivos do verão. Pior que isso, mesmo depois das 240h, nem sequer aparecem os devaneios típicos desta altura do ano ao nível da precipitação...


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2021 às 22:41)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Pior que isso, mesmo depois das 240h, nem sequer aparecem os devaneios típicos desta altura do ano ao nível da precipitação...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2021 às 22:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sinceramente nada surpreendido depois do miserável verão que tivemos por estas terras...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Pois é, isto está bom para os amantes da praia, que passaram o verão todo a queixar-se e agora lá têm a sua recompensa, nunca dem o verão como perdido, ele mais cedo ou mais tarde regressa.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2021 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


> Mas o que interessa mesmo é o AROME
> 
> Pessoalmente, já preparei o _bunker_...



SOCORRO!!!






Ao menos que aumentem a escala até pelo menos uns 200 mms/3h.


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2021 às 23:11)

Por aqui, a melhor das hipóteses é um chuvada para os peixes


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2021 às 14:02)

O radar da Terceira não funciona desde ontem.

Em condições normais, uma chatice. Mas quando se vê que o radar parou no único período temporal que NUNCA foi disponibilizado ao público (xx:00)... que dizer?


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2021 às 15:25)

Orion disse:


> O radar da Terceira não funciona desde ontem.
> 
> Em condições normais, uma chatice. Mas quando se vê que o radar parou no único período temporal que NUNCA foi disponibilizado ao público (xx:00)... que dizer?



Acho que esteve a recalibrar

A refletividade está bem mais realista agora


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2021 às 15:27)

lserpa disse:


> Acho que esteve a recalibrar
> 
> A refletividade está bem mais realista agora



@Orion e o tal bunker? Com tanto eco vermelho não vá passar um tromba Marítima ali pelos Mosteiros! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2021 às 21:29)

alguma previsão para quando a pasmaceira veraneante deste Outubro irá acabar?


----------



## Mammatus (7 Out 2021 às 21:51)

jamestorm disse:


> alguma previsão para quando a pasmaceira veraneante deste Outubro irá acabar?


Quando Ele (AA) deixar de ser empata.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2021 às 22:05)

jamestorm disse:


> alguma previsão para quando a pasmaceira veraneante deste Outubro irá acabar?


Pensei que o pessoal do litoral oeste estava satisfeito.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2021 às 22:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pensei que o pessoal do litoral oeste estava satisfeito.


Pois é tem chovido, mas agora temperaturas a rondar os 30º nesta altura do ano, não dá com nada...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2021 às 22:42)

Pois é hoje fui a Lisboa e estava muito calor. 
Reparei que o Baixo Alentejo tem os terrenos completamente secos ainda mais do que o que eu esperava.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2021 às 22:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pois é hoje fui a Lisboa e estava muito calor.
> Reparei que o Baixo Alentejo tem os terrenos completamente secos ainda mais do que o que eu esperava.


Com estas temperaturas esse facto é generalizado. As chuvas de setembro foram um bom começo, mas com estas temperaturas e de forma tão prolongada, não há qualquer hipótese. Nem o GFS até às 384h nos dá um cenário de mudança significativa e as anomalias semanais também não estão famosas. Deve ser um mês para esquecer.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2021 às 07:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois é tem chovido, mas agora temperaturas a rondar os 30º nesta altura do ano, não dá com nada...


Mas está bom para a praia.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2021 às 08:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas está bom para a praia.


Pena o bom para a praia ser durante a semana. Porque ao fim de semana não tem estado nada bom para isso. Resta aproveitar a hora de almoço para apanhar um pouco de sol.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Out 2021 às 11:22)

AnDré disse:


> Pena o bom para a praia ser durante a semana. Porque ao fim de semana não tem estado nada bom para isso. Resta aproveitar a hora de almoço para apanhar um pouco de sol.


Basicamente é isto. Este fim de semana vai estar igual ne?


----------



## Marco pires (8 Out 2021 às 14:17)

Vai estar é o mês todo ao que parece, isto mais parece o Norte de África que Europa


----------



## Santofsky (8 Out 2021 às 14:27)

Já li por aqui comentários a dizer que estas temperaturas parecem mais de início de junho do que de início de outubro... Caso não saibam, segundo a média 61-90, as médias das máximas de início de outubro são iguais às médias das máximas de início de... junho. Só estão é um pouco acima do normal, mas é relativamente banal este calor no início do outono (início de outubro), tal como o é no fim da primavera (fim de maio). O verdadeiro tempo de outono é só em novembro meus amigos... Outubro é ainda um mês a fazer lembrar o verão, tal como maio. Caso não saibam o semestre mais quente do ano é precisamente o semestre maio-outubro... Portanto estamos ainda no semestre mais quente do ano, logo é relativamente normal este calor.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2021 às 19:56)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion e o tal bunker? Com tanto eco vermelho não vá passar um tromba Marítima ali pelos Mosteiros!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Saí agora. É seguro?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2021 às 00:20)

Santofsky disse:


> Já li por aqui comentários a dizer que estas temperaturas parecem mais de início de junho do que de início de outubro... Caso não saibam, segundo a média 61-90, as médias das máximas de início de outubro são iguais às médias das máximas de início de... junho. Só estão é um pouco acima do normal, mas é relativamente banal este calor no início do outono (início de outubro), tal como o é no fim da primavera (fim de maio). O verdadeiro tempo de outono é só em novembro meus amigos... Outubro é ainda um mês a fazer lembrar o verão, tal como maio. Caso não saibam o semestre mais quente do ano é precisamente o semestre maio-outubro... Portanto estamos ainda no semestre mais quente do ano, logo é relativamente normal este calor.


É tão normal que, na última década, só 2017 teve temperaturas acima destes primeiros 10 dias do mês. Pior ainda é se considerarmos que os outubros da última década foram muito mais quentes do que em médias anteriores (por exemplo, as várias normais do século XX). 

Há um ano atrás também houve uns dias de calor e tempo estável por esta altura, mas para além de as temperaturas não serem do mesmo calibre que as destes dias, não duraram muito tempo e por estas alturas até já se começava a vislumbrar uma mudança de padrão nos 10 dias seguintes. Neste preciso momento não só temos temperaturas extremamente elevadas para esta altura do ano como temos também o facto de não haver sequer mudança de padrão prevista para os próximos 10 dias - existem alguns ensembles longínquos com chuva, mas na saída seguinte esfumam-se todos... De facto, na última saída do GFS, a precipitação prevista na saída das 00h esfumou-se por completo, e o mesmo pode ser dito do ECMWF. Tempo quente em outubro é normal, desde que não dure aquilo que se prevê neste momento que dure!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2021 às 02:37)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> É tão normal que, na última década, só 2017 teve temperaturas acima destes primeiros 10 dias do mês. Pior ainda é se considerarmos que os outubros da última década foram muito mais quentes do que em médias anteriores (por exemplo, as várias normais do século XX).
> 
> Há um ano atrás também houve uns dias de calor e tempo estável por esta altura, mas para além de as temperaturas não serem do mesmo calibre que as destes dias, não duraram muito tempo e por estas alturas até já se começava a vislumbrar uma mudança de padrão nos 10 dias seguintes. Neste preciso momento não só temos temperaturas extremamente elevadas para esta altura do ano como temos também o facto de não haver sequer mudança de padrão prevista para os próximos 10 dias - existem alguns ensembles longínquos com chuva, mas na saída seguinte esfumam-se todos... De facto, na última saída do GFS, a precipitação prevista na saída das 00h esfumou-se por completo, e o mesmo pode ser dito do ECMWF. Tempo quente em outubro é normal, desde que não dure aquilo que se prevê neste momento que dure!


O que eu acho que ele queria dizer é que estas temperaturas são tão "normais" agora como seriam no começo de junho. Quer dizer, não são normais em nenhuma dessas alturas, mas há maior tendência para achar muito estranho máximas de acima de 30 ºC no litoral agora no começo do outono que no fim da primavera


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Out 2021 às 08:00)

Boas, 
Certamente que este mês não será mais quente que Outubro de 2017, em que a média das máximas no sul andou em torno dos 29c.
Em termos de precipitação ainda é muito cedo para dizer como será o resto do mês, embora o panorama aponte para ser extremamente seco.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Out 2021 às 19:42)

Pois, Outubro de 2017 foi muito quente, lembro-me bem. Espero que este nao siga o caminho. Hoje esteve muito nublado aqui pelo Oeste com ar bem Outonal mas temperaturas amenas. Mas vem aí calor...e mais calor...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2021 às 20:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois, Outubro de 2017 foi muito quente, lembro-me bem. Espero que este nao siga o caminho. Hoje esteve muito nublado aqui pelo Oeste com ar bem Outonal mas temperaturas amenas. Mas vem aí calor...e mais calor...


Não acredito muito que seja um mês tão quente como esse de 2017 ou 2011, no entanto será um mês quente, começa a haver alguma possibilidade de mudança a partir do dia 20, veremos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2021 às 20:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> começa a haver alguma possibilidade de mudança a partir do dia 20, veremos.


Eu teria alguma cautela em ver previsões a tão longo prazo. É que, com a sinóptica atual, é bem provável que a mudança do tempo seja adiada...  

Veremos!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2021 às 21:01)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eu teria alguma cautela em ver previsões a tão longo prazo. É que, com a sinóptica atual, é bem provável que a mudança do tempo seja adiada...
> 
> Veremos!


Leste bem? Eu apenas referi possibilidade, não dei garantia nenhuma.


----------



## Santofsky (9 Out 2021 às 21:24)

No que diz respeito às temperaturas atuais e às que estão previstas até ao próximo fim de semana, este outubro é praticamente um come back de 2017. Mas ao menos desta vez não temos furacões Ophelias nem incêndios a atrapalhar...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2021 às 21:28)

Boa noite já se vê algum sinal de mudança lá para dia 19/20 mas ainda falta muito tempo mas pelo menos os modelos já mostram alguma coisa além de anticiclone vamos acompanhando a ver se este padrão muda.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2021 às 09:47)

Santofsky disse:


> No que diz respeito às temperaturas atuais e às que estão previstas até ao próximo fim de semana, este outubro é praticamente um come back de 2017. Mas ao menos desta vez não temos furacões Ophelias nem incêndios a atrapalhar...


Será muito difícil igualar ou ultrapassar as temperaturas de Outubro de 2017. Foram 15 dias com máximas na generalidade acima dos 30C, e alguns dias com várias estações acima dos 35C. 
Este Outubro isso está longe de acontecer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Out 2021 às 11:19)

O pessoal toda a ressacar por chuva!!
Quando chegar aqueles rios atmosféricos que duram semanas ou mesmo meses já tudo que o solinho!



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2021 às 11:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O pessoal toda a ressacar por chuva!!
> Quando chegar aqueles rios atmosféricos que duram semanas ou mesmo meses já tudo que o solinho!
> 
> 
> ...


Calma, so terá que esperar mais umas semanas!


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Out 2021 às 12:22)

AnDré disse:


> Será muito difícil igualar ou ultrapassar as temperaturas de Outubro de 2017. Foram 15 dias com máximas na generalidade acima dos 30C, e alguns dias com várias estações acima dos 35C.
> Este Outubro isso está longe de acontecer.


Tínhamos um furacão, o Ofélia, ao largo da costa, que estava a puxar calor.


----------



## Santofsky (11 Out 2021 às 20:59)

A verdade é que, mesmo apesar do calor dos últimos dias e o mesmo que está previsto até ao próximo fim de semana,  nota-se já algum arrefecimento nas casas por falta de exposição solar suficiente para as manter quentes - de relembrar que as noites já são maiores do que os dias, cuja duração já anda em torno das 11 horas. E até ao início de novembro vai ser sempre a diminuir, período no qual os dias começam a ser inferiores a 10 horas.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Out 2021 às 21:22)

bom, e a continuar assim podemos quiçá ter o mês de outubro sem uma pinga de água, maravilha


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2021 às 21:45)

Média '91-'20


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2021 às 21:50)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Out 2021 às 00:43)

Eu bem dizia que era preciso ter cautela com previsões a longo prazo. Bastou uma mudança de saída do GFS para a precipitação prevista após dia 20 desaparecer quase toda do país, ficando apenas alguma no extremo noroeste, e no caso do ECMWF já tinha sido retirada em saídas anteriores...  

O que parece, e isso sim é quase certo, é que teremos uma "descida das temperaturas" - e ponho entre aspas porque as ditas cujas continuarão, em certos lugares, muito acima da média para o mês de outubro. E depois, ainda que falte muito tempo, os modelos já apontam para o regresso do calor e com tempo anticiclónico. 

Está bom, está!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 09:41)

Adeus:












Efetivo a partir da saída das 06z (sim, existe). Por volta das 12h UTC.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 10:00)

Orion disse:


> Adeus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2021 às 11:47)

Boas, 
Em relação aos modelos nada a acrescentar... 
No que toca a temperaturas continuaremos com temperaturas acima do normal pelo menos até ao dia 20 Outubro, devendo posteriormente descer a partir desse dia como é perfeitamente normal, mesmo assim mantendo temperaturas acima da média... 
No que toca a precipitação devo registar que nenhum modelo prevê precipitacao digna de registo até que a previsão alcança!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2021 às 14:55)

Não podemos fechar o mês ainda mas a haver alguma mudança só mesmo no fim e falo após o dia 25. À medida que o tempo avança temos cada vez mais perspetiva até ao fim do mês e não é boa de momento. Isto para dizer que no atual cenário é bem possível chegar a dia 31 sem precipitação em muitos locais. No litoral Norte é que poderá percipitar algo na próxima semana mas ainda falta algum tempo para saber em que quantidades...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 15:12)

Sonho da malta


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2021 às 15:34)

Não consigo ver a 2a imagem!


----------



## TxMxR (12 Out 2021 às 16:17)

Marco pires disse:


> bom, e a continuar assim podemos quiçá ter o mês de outubro sem uma pinga de água, maravilha
> 
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 536


Aqui em Portugal choveu no início do mês. O pessoal que mora em Lx devia considerar emigrar


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2021 às 16:19)

Já agora um exercício, visto que deste mês pouco ou nada se pode esperar.
Quais os prognósticos ( palpites claro ), para o mês de novembro?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2021 às 16:23)

Estamos no dia 12, em 2011 também houve tempo muito quente e seco até dia 22 e depois na última semana choveu o suficiente para ser apenas um mês ligeiramente seco, tendo mesmo ultrapassado o valor médio em montes de lugares. Não digo que vá acontecer outra vez, mas não sejamos precipitados


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 18:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não consigo ver a 2a imagem!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 18:37)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 18:41)




----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2021 às 18:50)

Orion disse:


>



Onde é que compraste o teu bunker? Fazem entregas em 24h? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 19:35)

lserpa disse:


> Onde é que compraste o teu bunker? Fazem entregas em 24h?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk





Situação tramada para a emissão dos avisos.

2 depressões, a 48 e a ~120h (esta mais incerta).






(Provavelmente o IFS acima publicado é a versão atualmente antiga)


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2021 às 20:04)

Orion disse:


>


Açores a "boiar" e o Continente e a Madeira secos que nem um carapau.  Já lá vai o tempo em que por esta altura as depressões que desciam nos Açores davam origem a umas belas cut-off's que chegavam a estar 1 ou 2 semanas a originar instabilidade. Agora, para além de serem mais raras, as que aparecem ficam 1 ou 2 dias como aconteceu em Setembro.


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2021 às 20:45)

Pessoal pode ser que isto mude em breve.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2021 às 21:03)

Brevemente os modelos vão começar a mostrar chuva para o dia 20 Outubro.. 
É o dia da feira de Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2021 às 21:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Brevemente os modelos vão começar a mostrar chuva para o dia 20 Outubro..
> É o dia da feira de Faro


O ECM já mostra qualquer coisa


----------



## Mammatus (12 Out 2021 às 21:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Brevemente os modelos vão começar a mostrar chuva para o dia 20 Outubro..
> *É o dia da feira de Faro*



Era o que os antigos diziam, que o tempo verdadeiramente Outonal coincidia por alturas da feira?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2021 às 21:54)

Mammatus disse:


> Era o que os antigos diziam, que o tempo verdadeiramente Outonal coincidia por alturas da feira?


Basicamente tem a ver com ser a altura em que habitualmente as primeiras frentes a sério chegam cá.. 
Também tem a ver com a altura do mês em que a temperatura desce bastante... 
Ou seja, marca geralmente uma mudança de padrão... 
Normalmente as chuvas antes desse dia, tinham a ver com cut-offs que se formavam em alguns anos..


----------



## Santofsky (13 Out 2021 às 09:25)

Aproveitem bem até ao fim de semana estes últimos dias de calor propriamente dito do ano... No início da próxima semana as temperaturas vão começar a cair a pique, sobretudo as máximas com a passagem de um sistema frontal!!!


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2021 às 09:40)

Podia ser um CT em dissipação.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2021 às 09:44)

Orion disse:


> Podia ser um CT em dissipação.



Antes aquele que este


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2021 às 10:20)

Mammatus disse:


> Era o que os antigos diziam, que o tempo verdadeiramente Outonal coincidia por alturas da feira?


O ditado que eu conheço daqui e os antigos diziam é : "Águas verdadeiras, por S.Mateus as primeiras", ou seja a cerca de 21 de setembro, claro que isto são crenças que não têm qualquer fundamento científico.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2021 às 13:58)

Santofsky disse:


> Aproveitem bem até ao fim de semana estes últimos dias de calor propriamente dito do ano... No início da próxima semana as temperaturas vão começar a cair a pique, sobretudo as máximas com a passagem de um sistema frontal!!!


Era bem bom que assim fosse, mas não parece que vão descer assim tanto, como também a nível de chuva não se vê nada.
Provavelmente para a zona do Minho e douro litoral, o resto do país não parece que seja assim, infelizmente.


----------



## Santofsky (13 Out 2021 às 14:23)

Marco pires disse:


> Era bem bom que assim fosse, mas não parece que vão descer assim tanto, como também a nível de chuva não se vê nada.
> Provavelmente para a zona do Minho e douro litoral, o resto do país não parece que seja assim, infelizmente.



Sim o ECMWF na última saída cortou bastante na descida das temperaturas, mas ainda assim pode chover alguma coisa, mesmo que não seja muita.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2021 às 16:07)

Santofsky disse:


> Aproveitem bem até ao fim de semana estes últimos dias de calor propriamente dito do ano... No início da próxima semana as temperaturas vão começar a cair a pique, sobretudo as máximas com a passagem de um sistema frontal!!!



era bom era.... estou tão enjoado deste tempo, todo o dia acima dos 30ºC, mas não vejo nada de especial, hoje ecm cortou na chuva, por exemplo para aqui mostra umas nuvens e uma pequena descida máximas mesmo assim nos 26 ou 27ºC e precipitação só mostra lá para dia 21, gfs mostra alguma coisita no dia 17, e mesmo assim temperaturas nos 26ºC, deixa lá ver....


----------



## Santofsky (14 Out 2021 às 01:11)

E parece que, para a semana que vem, num ápice passou-se de uma queda a pique nas temperaturas máximas para a possibilidade das mesmas voltarem aos... 30°C


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2021 às 11:24)

De volta ao búnquer, aparentemente


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2021 às 13:42)

O GFS já aprendeu! Nem acima das 300 horas vê algo mirabolante ...A dorsal está muito a Norte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Out 2021 às 00:14)

Bem, tirando uma frente que vai atingir o Norte e Centro no domingo, não há quaisquer perspetivas de chuva ou tempo outonal. De facto, após a passagem da frente, as temperaturas máximas deverão voltar aos 27-30ºC em grande parte do Sul do país, e isto após 20 de outubro! O que me parece que vai acontecer é que as temperaturas mínimas deverão descer, sobretudo em zonas de inversão térmica, o que é normal tendo em conta a altura do ano.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2021 às 10:12)

Orion disse:


> De volta ao búnquer, aparentemente



Expectativa:






Realidade:






Alguma, pouca chuva com trovões a acompanhar.

O mais severo passou ao largo/dissipou-se.






Como daqui a 48h vem mais uma depressão, é melhor não ficar demasiado confiante


----------



## Santofsky (15 Out 2021 às 12:02)

Os modelos lá vão ameaçando com os 30°C em vários locais para a próxima terça-feira... Deverá ser para marcar a despedida oficial do verão, uma vez que as máximas no dia seguinte (quarta-feira) deverão descer cerca de 7-8°C em relação ao dia de terça, especialmente no norte e centro, e nos dias seguintes as máximas já pouco deverão ultrapassar os 20°C em grande parte do país, portanto temperaturas já mais próprias da última década de outubro e já minimamente outonais...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2021 às 14:55)

Continua sem sinal de chuva...até dia 25 é garantido que não choverá em grande parte do país! Daí para a frente poucas hipóteses também...a ver o que se cozinha nos próximos dias nos modelos. A haver instabilidade no fim do mês/início de Novembro tem de começar já a aparecer nos modelos no final da próxima semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2021 às 20:24)

A longo prazo, o ECM está assim


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2021 às 21:14)

Pode ser que o Novembro venha com bastante chuva...de Outubro ja nao espero nada. Pior...parece que vem mais calor ainda. 
Ha uns anos choveu bem em Outubro e depois Novembro nem uma pinga, isto Outono consistentes esta difícil.


----------



## Marco pires (15 Out 2021 às 21:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Pode ser que o Novembro venha com bastante chuva...de Outubro ja nao espero nada. Pior...parece que vem mais calor ainda.
> Ha uns anos choveu bem em Outubro e depois Novembro nem uma pinga, isto Outono consistentes esta difícil.


outubro está feito de facto, pouco ou nada se pode esperar seja de chuva ou de uma baixa significativa das temperaturas.
novembro vamos ver........


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Out 2021 às 23:32)

Eu gostava de perceber esse gráfico e ainda tentei perceber mas não cheguei lá...


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2021 às 23:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A longo prazo, o ECM está assim





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu gostava de perceber esse gráfico e ainda tentei perceber mas não cheguei lá...



 https://weather.us/forecast/2268339-faro/ensemble/euro (mais fácil)

O gráfico refere-se a isto  https://confluence.ecmwf.int/displa...eENSModelClimate-M-climate,theENSModelClimate


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2021 às 00:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Deverá ser para marcar a despedida oficial do verão, uma vez que as máximas no dia seguinte (quarta-feira) deverão descer cerca de 7-8°C em relação ao dia de terça, especialmente no norte e centro, e* nos dias seguintes as máximas já pouco deverão ultrapassar os 20°C em grande parte do país*, portanto temperaturas já mais próprias da última década de outubro e já minimamente outonais...


Descida das temperaturas só se for no Minho e Douro Litoral, onde também está previsto um rio atmosférico na próxima semana, porque no resto do país, e sobretudo a sul do Tejo, as temperaturas só vão ser mais baixas na próxima semana pois logo a seguir aumentam de novo. De facto, no final da semana que vem estão previstos 25ºC ou mais para o sul do país, o que é muito acima da média para finais de outubro... 



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu gostava de perceber esse gráfico e ainda tentei perceber mas não cheguei lá...


Basicamente, e pelo que eu interpretei, 0 sinais de precipitação nos próximos tempos no Sul. Posso estar enganado, contudo...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2021 às 08:13)

Isto mais parece o seguimento de 2019...houve ali uma interrupção que por coincidência coincidiu com a covid mas voltamos ao mesmo. Esse Outono de 2019 foi surreal, seco seco no sul e depois tivemos 3 ou 4 dias de chuva em Dezembro que quase compensou o Outono. Inverno seco depois!
Este ano segue o mesmo padrão e eventualmente acabará por chover mas dificilmente compensará...
A questão é...mesmo tendo um Outono seco será possível ter um Inverno normal ao fim de tantos anos?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Out 2021 às 09:29)

Ainda agora estamos a meio de Outubro e já estás a matar o Outono quando ainda falta metade do Outono? 
Houve locais que em Setembro choveu o equivalente ao mês de Setembro e Outubro somados nomeadamente em locais mais encostados a fronteira. 
O ano passado para quem se esqueceu passamos de um mês seco para um bastante chuvoso graças a um único dia de chuva.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2021 às 10:51)

Nem todos os rios atmosféricos são intermináveis e com precipitação copiosa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2021 às 12:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto mais parece o seguimento de 2019...houve ali uma interrupção que por coincidência coincidiu com a covid mas voltamos ao mesmo. Esse Outono de 2019 foi surreal, seco seco no sul e depois tivemos 3 ou 4 dias de chuva em Dezembro que quase compensou o Outono. Inverno seco depois!
> Este ano segue o mesmo padrão e eventualmente acabará por chover mas dificilmente compensará...
> A questão é...mesmo tendo um Outono seco será possível ter um Inverno normal ao fim de tantos anos?


Sem dúvida que parece imenso 2019, e inclusive agora com um rio atmosférico no Noroeste do país (que foi a sina de quase todo o outono de 2019). A grande diferença é que as temperaturas não estavam tão elevadas e até houve algumas frentes que chegaram à minha zona, de resto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Out 2021 às 13:26)

Então e já se esqueceram de 2017, com um Outono e Inverno extremamente seco, com toda a gente muito preocupada com as barragens, e depois surgiu Março para vir salvar tudo. Foram 9 meses nas classes severa a extrema!


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 19:55)

Pessoal vamos com calma que o Outono ainda não está perdido, temos Novembro pela frente.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Out 2021 às 22:15)

Não sei porquê mas as máximas previstas para a próxima terça-feira faz claramente lembrar o 15 de outubro de 2017 (fez ontem precisamente quatro anos da grande tragédia que foi esse dia, nem é preciso dizer mais nada)... Só que ao contrário desse dia, em que as maiores anomalias se verificaram no litoral, desta vez as maiores anomalias irão se registar no interior... Para além de que não haverão Ophelias a atrapalhar como nesse dia de há quatro anos.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 23:12)

Existe um vasto ciclone no Atlântico Norte que vai provocar uma advecção de ar quente a entrar pelo sudoeste europeu, mas que durante a semana se vai expandir ao coração do continente.

Eu acho que esta sinóptica só tem semelhança com a do Ophelia no respeita à advecção de ar quente, quanto ao resto será diferente. Estaremos sob a acção da alta pressão, logo o vento será claramente mais fraco, ao passo que a 15 de Outubro de 2017 estávamos debaixo de um forte gradiente de pressão (Ophelia no Atlântico à nossa latitude e alta pressão no centro do Mediterrâneo*), o qual foi responsável pelo vento forte.

* se alguém arranjar a carta sinóptica desse dia, agradecia


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2021 às 23:25)

Mammatus disse:


> Ophelia no Atlântico à nossa latitude e alta pressão no centro do Mediterrâneo*


----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 23:37)

joralentejano disse:


>



ty 

mais ou menos o que escrevi


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Out 2021 às 11:51)

Boas,
Olhando a sinoptica prevista, ao ensemble dos modelos a 15 dias, a fazer cobiça ao de Verão, no que toca a ausência de precipitação... então eu diria que nas próximas 3 semanas será pouco provável que chova.
Eu até arriscaria um São Martinho antecipado este ano...
Após o dia de S. Martinho logo se verá...

A longo prazo a sinoptica prevista quer nos modelos sazonais, quer a previsão de La Nina muito idêntica ao ano de 2017, então eu diria que este Outono Inverno aparenta poder ser em tudo idêntico ao ano de 2017, mas veremos...

É verdade, Outubro e Novembro de 2017, até foram também quentes tal como este ano está previsto.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2021 às 14:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Olhando a sinoptica prevista, ao ensemble dos modelos a 15 dias, a fazer cobiça ao de Verão, no que toca a ausência de precipitação... então eu diria que nas próximas 3 semanas será pouco provável que chova.
> Eu até arriscaria um São Martinho antecipado este ano...
> Após o dia de S. Martinho logo se verá...
> ...


que grande chatice, mais 3 ou 4 semanas deste tempo...a meio de Novembro é quando descem de repente as temperaturas, muitas vezes associado a tempo estável....ou seja, pode ser um Outono bem secante.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2021 às 14:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda agora estamos a meio de Outubro e já estás a matar o Outono quando ainda falta metade do Outono?
> Houve locais que em Setembro choveu o equivalente ao mês de Setembro e Outubro somados nomeadamente em locais mais encostados a fronteira.
> O ano passado para quem se esqueceu passamos de um mês seco para um bastante chuvoso graças a um único dia de chuva.


Esse novo padrão é assustador: muitas vezes estamos a fazer a média de chuva de um mês em poucos dias para depois se voltar a várias semanas de sol.  Enquanto há duas décadas a instabilidade era dividida por semanas, agora concentra-se e esgota-se em dias  - se isto não é alteração climática, não sei o que seja; as consequências são subtis, mas nefastas e vão começar a acentuar-se ao longo das próximas décadas. Teremos um Sul de Portugal cada vez mais parecido com o levante espanhol?


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2021 às 16:03)

Para já o cenário mais provável até ao fim do mês é de pouca chuva hoje  na quarta e quinta feira da próxima semana e apenas no norte  e centro este mês tento em conta as previsões vai acabar por ser muito seco, em relação a Novembro ainda é muito cedo para saber o que se irá passar espero que chova muito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2021 às 16:14)

António josé Sales disse:


> espero que chova muito.


Também eu, mas infelizmente as previsões não estão lá muito favoráveis a isso... o Sotavento Algarvio neste mês vai acabar o mês a zeros, algo, a meu ver, inédito para outubro!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Out 2021 às 16:23)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Também eu, mas infelizmente as previsões não estão lá muito favoráveis a isso... o Sotavento Algarvio neste mês vai acabar o mês a zeros, algo, a meu ver, inédito para outubro!


E é porque tivemos aquela frente no dia 3, senão haveria mais locais a terminar o mês com 0mm.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2021 às 20:33)

Mais água precipitável nem sempre significa mais precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2021 às 21:12)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Também eu, mas infelizmente as previsões não estão lá muito favoráveis a isso... o Sotavento Algarvio neste mês vai acabar o mês a zeros, algo, a meu ver, inédito para outubro!


Não acredito que acabe com 0 mm. A última semana de Outubro trará alguma precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2021 às 21:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não acredito que acabe com 0 mm. A última semana de Outubro trará alguma precipitação.


O GFS delirou com os acumulados para a última semana. 





Como é evidente, tal cenário vai desaparecer, mas já não é mau ver o GFS com as suas saídas desvairadas depois das 240h. 
______________


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda agora estamos a meio de Outubro e já estás a matar o Outono quando ainda falta metade do Outono?
> Houve locais que em Setembro choveu o equivalente ao mês de Setembro e Outubro somados nomeadamente em locais mais encostados a fronteira.
> O ano passado para quem se esqueceu passamos de um mês seco para um bastante chuvoso graças a um único dia de chuva.


Ontem, criticavas que se estava a matar o outono quando ainda falta metade para o mesmo terminar.


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Olhando a sinoptica prevista, ao ensemble dos modelos a 15 dias, a fazer cobiça ao de Verão, no que toca a ausência de precipitação... então eu diria que nas próximas 3 semanas será pouco provável que chova.
> Eu até arriscaria um São Martinho antecipado este ano...
> Após o dia de S. Martinho logo se verá...
> ...


Hoje, já disseste que o outono e inverno podiam ser muito idênticos a 2017, portanto, com os meses bastante secos. Ou seja, basicamente estás a matar o resto do outono e o inverno também.
Acho que não vale a pena estar a atirar ao ar o que poderá acontecer nos próximos meses. Logo se verá!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Out 2021 às 21:38)

Vamos lá a ver.... 
Uma coisa é mencionar a sinoptica e comparação entre este ano e 2017, que aparentemente é muito semelhante. 
Outra coisa é o nosso feeling e aquilo que acho que vai acontecer... com base nas previsões.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Out 2021 às 23:23)

É ótimo que comece a haver devaneios nos modelos a longo prazo, pois é sinal de que já vai havendo alguma instabilidade nas previsões e, consequentemente, uma possibilidade de haver um devaneio que acerte. Contudo, isso não implica que chova muito nos próximos tempos... 

Lembro-me que, no primeiro inverno depois de me inscrever no fórum (já lá vão quase 3 anos - nem parece!), o GFS a longo prazo apresentava, por vezes, sinópticas extremas que, uma saída depois, desapareciam por completo - e foi assim de meados de janeiro até ao finalzinho de março de 2019, quando finalmente veio uma sinóptica de chuva a sério. Foram, portanto, aproximadamente 10 a 15 semanas de devaneios constantes... Se juntarmos estas semanas ao dia de hoje, dá ali por volta de começos de janeiro do próximo ano. 
Sei perfeitamente que isto não passa de adivinhação, contudo para este outono as perspetivas não são lá muito boas.  Veremos!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2021 às 12:45)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> É ótimo que comece a haver devaneios nos modelos a longo prazo, pois é sinal de que já vai havendo alguma instabilidade nas previsões e, consequentemente, uma possibilidade de haver um devaneio que acerte. Contudo, isso não implica que chova muito nos próximos tempos...
> 
> Lembro-me que, no primeiro inverno depois de me inscrever no fórum (já lá vão quase 3 anos - nem parece!), o GFS a longo prazo apresentava, por vezes, sinópticas extremas que, uma saída depois, desapareciam por completo - e foi assim de meados de janeiro até ao finalzinho de março de 2019, quando finalmente veio uma sinóptica de chuva a sério. Foram, portanto, aproximadamente 10 a 15 semanas de devaneios constantes... Se juntarmos estas semanas ao dia de hoje, dá ali por volta de começos de janeiro do próximo ano.
> Sei perfeitamente que isto não passa de adivinhação, contudo para este outono as perspetivas não são lá muito boas.  Veremos!


Entretanto o GFS já retirou os devaneios, creio que em termos de chuva, estamos praticamente arrumados até ao fim do mês, a não ser que haja uma grande reviravolta, mas é pouco provável.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2021 às 16:16)

Vamos ver as mexidas nos modelos esta semana...face a esta conjetura eu já arrisco dizer que a 1a semana de Novembro será seca. Isto é surreal! Quanto ao calor parece que está difícil baixar dos 25°c! Qualquer revisão de temperaturas é sempre para cima!


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2021 às 16:38)

Outubros secos não são novidade. E já houve alguns Outubros com 0mm de norte a sul do país, o que não é o caso deste. 
Recentemente é que os meses de Outubro têm tido mais precipitação quando comparados com Outubros da década de 50, 60, 70 ou mesmo 80.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Out 2021 às 16:59)

Hoje ira sair nova actualização do ecm no que toca a previsão mensal. Vale o que vale, mas pelo menos teremos uma ideia do que vai acontecer. 
No que toca ao mês de Outubro trata se um mês de transição e por isso isto das médias pouco significa porque tanto pode ser um mês quente e seco, como muito chuvoso e frio. 
Quanto aos Outonos e sobretudo Outubro como o André já mencionou nesses anos e sobretudo a sul os Outonos eram muito secos mesmo mas depois os Invernos eram sempre muito chuvosos. 

Muito raramente temos um Outono e Inverno chuvoso de forma geral ou um Outono e Inverno muito seco. 
Ambas as situações se calhar acontece uma vez em 10 anos. 
Vamos ter calma pois Novembro pode e tem sido costume trazer boas cutt offs


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2021 às 17:42)

> Hoje ira sair nova actualização do ecm no que toca a previsão mensal. Vale o que vale, mas pelo menos teremos uma ideia do que *vai* acontecer.



'pode'*

*(mas provavelmente não)


----------



## Santofsky (19 Out 2021 às 21:01)

Hoje poderá muito bem ter sido o último dia de verão do ano pelo menos no norte e centro... Nos próximos 10 dias as máximas nestas regiões não deverão ultrapassar os 23°C e as mínimas serão já, no geral, inferiores a 10°C. Inclusivamente no próximo fim de semana poderemos ter já no interior norte e centro a formação das primeiras geadas da temporada em locais abrigados e junto a cursos de água. 
A sul, principalmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, o verão ainda deverá continuar por mais alguns dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2021 às 22:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Hoje poderá muito bem ter sido o último dia de verão do ano pelo menos no norte e centro... Nos próximos 10 dias as máximas nestas regiões não deverão ultrapassar os 23°C e as mínimas serão já, no geral, inferiores a 10°C. Inclusivamente no próximo fim de semana poderemos ter já no interior norte e centro a formação das primeiras geadas da temporada em locais abrigados e junto a cursos de água.
> A sul, principalmente no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, o verão ainda deverá continuar por mais alguns dias.


Dias? Em muitos pontos do Sul, as temperaturas nesta semana nem vão descer dos 24-26ºC e, na próxima, não deverão ultrapassar os 30ºC mas não andarão muito longe disso. 

A única esperança de outono no Sul, para já, é a precipitação prevista (e tempo fresco) para a primeira semana de novembro no ECMWF (nos outros não se prevê nada de especial), pois nas semanas a seguir a previsão é o mal do costume. Pode ser que mude, e esperemos que seja para o bem...


----------



## Marco pires (19 Out 2021 às 22:16)

não se vê nada de especial, de facto há uma certa descida e ainda bem, mas mesmo assim continuam altas para a época do ano.
quanto a chuva não se vê qualquer mudança de padrão, espero é que não siga assim novembro dentro, senão estamos perdidos


----------



## Santofsky (19 Out 2021 às 22:37)

Apesar de estar prevista uma certa descida das temperaturas para os próximos dias, a verdade é que mesmo no norte e centro a t-shirt vai ser para continuar, pelo menos durante as tardes. De manhã e à noite a conversa é que já vai ser outra, pois pela primeira vez desde maio já será necessário sacar um bom casaco, coisa que não acontecia até agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2021 às 22:47)

Santofsky disse:


> Apesar de estar prevista uma certa descida das temperaturas para os próximos dias, a verdade é que mesmo no norte e centro a t-shirt vai ser para continuar, pelo menos durante as tardes. De manhã e à noite a conversa é que já vai ser outra, pois pela primeira vez desde maio já será necessário sacar um bom casaco, coisa que não acontecia até agora.


E não esquecer que ainda temos o verão de S.Martinho, é incrível como nessa altura o tempo está quase sempre estável e ameno, acreditoque este ano não será excessao.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2021 às 17:05)

Existe aqui pessoal no fórum, que ganhava um caneco com as fotos maravilhosas, que colocam aqui, fica a sugestão.

Relâmpagos, chuva, nevoeiro. O clima é fotogénico e estes são os finalistas e vencedores da competição Weather Photographer of the Year​





						Visão | Relâmpagos, chuva, nevoeiro. O clima é fotogénico e estes são os finalistas e vencedores da competição Weather Photographer of the Year
					

Quase 9 mil fotografias dos mais impressionantes fenómenos climáticos foram submetidas, por mais de 3,300 fotógrafos de 114 países, para a competição anual da Royal Meteorological Society. Os vencedores já foram anunciados




					visao.sapo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2021 às 23:24)

Ogimet a registar um dilúvio bíblico nas Flores em 24 horas 

​
1Flores Acores  (Portugal)*697.0 mm*​2Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores  (Portugal)*244.0 mm*​3Evora / C. Coord (Portugal)*151.0 mm*​4Santa Maria Acores  (Portugal)*150.0 mm*​

Nota: Ogimet era um site fidedigno com valores correctos na temperatura e precipitação, mas na precipitação começou a meter demasiados erros na precipitação e já dura uns anos.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2021 às 21:59)

https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/opencharts/?facets={"Component":["New products"]}

Muitos produtos novos adicionados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2021 às 00:26)

Entretanto os modelos já começaram a adiar a precipitação prevista... Parece que agora é só lá para 3 ou 4 de novembro, e não já no dia 30 deste mês!


----------



## comentador (22 Out 2021 às 07:32)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto os modelos já começaram a adiar a precipitação prevista... Parece que agora é só lá para 3 ou 4 de novembro, e não já no dia 30 deste mês.



O GFS nesta última saída além de  não adiar, já não apresenta sinal de precipitação até dia 6 de Novembro. 
Mas ainda é cedo, e o tempo imprevisível como anda, tudo pode mudar de repente. Um dia tem de chover...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Out 2021 às 09:20)

Calma está tudo muito incerto ainda nos modelos, e será bastante provável que chova no sul na 1a semana de Novembro. 
A médio longo prazo as previsões indicam uma situação que poderá dar ou uma situação de tempo seco e ameno, ou umas boas cutt offs a sul, isto dado que está previsto que as altas pressões subam mais para norte...


----------



## Santofsky (22 Out 2021 às 14:55)

Será que novembro vai ser um mês chuvoso? 
Segundo as previsões a médio prazo do ECMWF, as mesmas indicam precipitação acima da média para todo o território na primeira semana de novembro. Essa precipitação poderá já começar no último fim de semana de outubro, mais concretamente a partir do dia 29 nas regiões norte e centro e estendendo-se no dia 30 às regiões do sul...


----------



## Marco pires (22 Out 2021 às 21:30)

pela primeira vez em muito tempo vejo previsões com chuva, ainda falta uma eternidade mas já aparece.
será desta?


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2021 às 21:30)




----------



## Orion (22 Out 2021 às 21:41)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-forecasts/accuweathers-2021-europe-autumn-forecast/995852



> "That is why one to three tropical entities are expected to reach Europe in the coming months," said Roys, adding that tropical storms or tropical rainstorms may survive the trip across the Atlantic and reach the continent.
> 
> During the first half of the season a tropical system would be most likely to strike in the region of Ireland, Northern Ireland, Scotland, Wales and northern England. But as the storm track shifts south into late October and November, this threat would also shift south into northwestern Spain and Portugal.



 https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/accuweathers-2021-2022-europe-winter-forecast/1032617



> "Some of the strongest windstorms are most likely to happen somewhere in southern France, Spain or Portugal this winter," Roys cautioned.
> 
> -
> 
> Forecasters have pinpointed at least one portion of southern Europe that will largely miss out on the worst of the stormy weather. Southern Portugal and southwestern Spain are forecast to encounter periods of calm weather this winter, which may be great news for some key crops like grapes, oranges and olives. This region is the largest olive producer in the world, Roys noted.



Há que esperar.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2021 às 22:11)

Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas o ECMWF 12 z prevê acumulados mais significativos e condizentes com a época até às 240 horas, com excecção das regiões mais a Sul, superiores a 200 mm em algumas regiões mais a Norte, na Galiza ultrapassam mesmo dos 300 mm:







Fica para registo, pois tudo pode desaparecer na próxima saída.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Out 2021 às 22:13)

Snifa disse:


> Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas o ECMWF 12 z prevê acumulados mais significativos e condizentes com a época até às 240 horas, com excecção das regiões mais a Sul, superiores a 200 mm em algumas regiões mais a Norte, na Galiza ultrapassam mesmo dos 300 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso seria literalmente uma cópia de novembro de 2019... ótimo para o Centro e Norte, péssimo para o Alentejo e Algarve!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Out 2021 às 22:44)

Snifa disse:


> Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas o ECMWF 12 z prevê acumulados mais significativos e condizentes com a época até às 240 horas, com excecção das regiões mais a Sul, superiores a 200 mm em algumas regiões mais a Norte, na Galiza ultrapassam mesmo dos 300 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podes por favor colocar o link disto? Obrigado!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2021 às 23:20)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isso seria literalmente uma cópia de novembro de 2019... ótimo para o Centro e Norte, péssimo para o Alentejo e Algarve!


Com algumas diferenças mas muitas semelhanças parece mesmo uma continuação de 2019, ou seja, voltamos à estaca 0 ou à normalidade dos últimos anos. 
Obviamente acabará por chover não sei é será suficiente.
Basta ver as previsões em que os sistemas teimam em não descer em latitude o que para o norte até é bom!
Agora é uma questão de sorte ou não... dependerá também dos caminhos que a próximas depressões poderão abrir no futuro, ou seja, a instabilidade poderá ajudar a gerar mais instabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2021 às 08:49)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes por favor colocar o link disto? Obrigado!



Cá fica o link: https://www.wxcharts.com/?panel=lar...plottype=10&lat=41.187&lon=-8.608&skewtstep=0


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Out 2021 às 17:23)

Acho essa mudança para o início de Novembro muito tremida, muito mesmo. 
Por outro lado as temperaturas continuarão muito acima da média para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2021 às 18:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho essa mudança para o início de Novembro muito tremida, muito mesmo.
> Por outro lado as temperaturas continuarão muito acima da média para esta altura do ano.


O IPMA melhorou com dias seguidos de chuva a partir do dia 30, mais para o sul talvez não vá dar em grande coisa.
Concordo que para o tempo que falta ainda pode mudar, e como sabemos quando muda è quase sempre para pior.


----------



## Santofsky (24 Out 2021 às 00:19)

Parece mesmo que vamos ter chuvinha a partir do dia 29... A dúvida é saber por quantos dias ela ficará!!!


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2021 às 10:03)

Se não fosse o ciclone com aspeto de furacão, seria apenas mais um rio atmosférico normal para a época


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2021 às 10:08)

Sempre difícil mas não impossível.






Aspeto para o agressivo, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2021 às 11:02)

Lá vem o pasmaceiral de dias infinitos a chover copiosamente aqui por o litoral norte...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Out 2021 às 12:53)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lá vem o pasmaceiral de dias infinitos a chover copiosamente aqui por o litoral norte...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Eu não posso dizer o mesmo. Se bem que não convém da minha parte andar com muitas alegrias( pessoal daqui de Gualtar começa andar aos tiros e sou abatido como um Tordo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Out 2021 às 13:00)

Bom dia, 
Ainda nada está garantido para lado nenhum em termos de precipitação mas sobretudo para o sul basta uma muito ligeira alteração e toda a precipitação prevista pelo Ecm evapora..


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2021 às 13:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ainda nada está garantido para lado nenhum em termos de precipitação mas sobretudo para o sul basta uma muito ligeira alteração e toda a precipitação prevista pelo Ecm evapora..


O problema é que mais nenhum modelo mostra isso, o GEM mostra alguma coisa mas nada parecido, Outubro seria "salvo" no último dia do mês segundo o ECM. O ECM está mais generalizado a todo o território, os outros só colocam precipitação de jeito a norte de Leiria/Coimbra.


----------



## Santofsky (25 Out 2021 às 22:32)

Pessoal aproveitem bem estes que serão muito provavelmente os últimos três dias de t-shirt do ano... A partir de sexta-feira as t-shirts e os ténis darão definitivamente lugar às sweats, aos casacos típicos da época do ano e às botas... Até abril/maio do ano que vem.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2021 às 23:29)

Santofsky disse:


> Pessoal aproveitem bem estes que serão muito provavelmente os últimos três dias de t-shirt do ano... A partir de sexta-feira as t-shirts e os ténis darão definitivamente lugar às sweats, aos casacos típicos da época do ano e às botas... Até abril/maio do ano que vem.


Vamos lá ver, se tudo correr dentro da normalidade sim, sinceramente já ando farto de t-shirt e calções, ando á espera que chova abundantemente para ir aos cogumelos também, pois este ano ainda não apareceram.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2021 às 23:35)

Santofsky disse:


> A partir de sexta-feira as t-shirts e os ténis darão definitivamente lugar às sweats, aos casacos típicos da época do ano e às botas... Até abril/maio do ano que vem.


Isso já não digo, pois já cheguei a andar de t-shirt em Janeiro, portanto...
Mas sim, claro o período mais fresco do ano vai de Novembro a Abril e o mais quente de Maio a Outubro.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Out 2021 às 00:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos lá ver, se tudo correr dentro da normalidade sim, sinceramente já ando farto de t-shirt e calções, ando á espera que chova abundantemente para ir aos cogumelos também, pois este ano ainda não apareceram.



Cogumelos (ou míscaros como são chamados no norte do país) ainda nem vê-los. Já houve muita gente à procura deles, mas em vão.



Davidmpb disse:


> Isso já não digo, pois já cheguei a andar de t-shirt em Janeiro, portanto...
> Mas sim, claro o período mais fresco do ano vai de Novembro a Abril e o mais quente de Maio a Outubro.



Em dezembro e janeiro acho bastante difícil andar-se de t-shirt (depende da pessoa em si se for friorenta ou calorenta) mas em novembro e fevereiro (e já nem falo em março) é perfeitamente possível. Basta para isso que as temperaturas cheguem aos 20°C, coisa que tem acontecido frequentemente nos últimos anos em fevereiro, sendo que em novembro e março essas temperaturas são já relativamente normais.


----------



## dvieira (26 Out 2021 às 12:37)

Os acumulados de precipitação previstos por alguns modelos equiparam-se em algo com os acumulados das cheias de 1967 ?


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Out 2021 às 13:21)

dvieira disse:


> Os acumulados de precipitação previstos por alguns modelos equiparam-se em algo com os acumulados das cheias de 1967 ?



Depende... Assim de memória, julgo que nas cheias de 1967 foram registados valores entre 100/150 mm em 24 horas, embora bastante concentrados num período mais curto, na zona de Lisboa. Há locais onde valores dessa ordem estão a ser colocados como possíveis em alguns runs e ramos dos modelos. Agora, há muitas variáveis em jogo.  As consequências variam muito com o local onde a precipitação mais intensa ocorre. É muito diferente cair 100 mm em 3 horas em meio urbano, ou num vale, ou no cimo de montanhas pouco ou nada habitadas. Neste evento em concreto, ainda é muito incerto onde a precipitação mais intensa vai ocorrer. Há potencial para haver acumulados muito elevados, é necessário precaver potenciais problemas, mas ocorrerem cheias como as 1967 é preciso muitos factores conjugarem-se.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Out 2021 às 15:10)

O que muitos pedem e que pode ser catastrófico....

Haja noção...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2021 às 15:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O que muitos pedem e que pode ser catastrófico....
> 
> Haja noção...
> 
> ...


Eu só pedia uma melhor distribuição da precipitação como o ECM, por exemplo, tem mostrado. O cenário que o GFS vem mostrando ao longo das últimas saídas para além de puder ser preocupante nas regiões mais a norte, é triste para a região Sul. 3mm no extremo Sudeste e quase 400mm no Gerês. Enfim, era bom que houvesse meio termo, mas é complicado. Claro que os acumulados vão ser sempre mais significativos a Norte devido às montanhas, mas pelo menos que se mantivessem os cenários previstos pelos outros modelos porque assim ninguém reclama.  Vamos ver as próximas saídas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Out 2021 às 16:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu só pedia uma melhor distribuição da precipitação como o ECM, por exemplo, tem mostrado. O cenário que o GFS vem mostrando ao longo das últimas saídas para além de puder ser preocupante nas regiões mais a norte, é triste para a região Sul. 3mm no extremo Sudeste e quase 400mm no Gerês. Enfim, era bom que houvesse meio termo, mas é complicado. Claro que os acumulados vão ser sempre mais significativos a Norte devido às montanhas, mas pelo menos que se mantivessem os cenários previstos pelos outros modelos porque assim ninguém reclama.  Vamos ver as próximas saídas



Penso que vamos ter que aguardar mais algumas run´s , o GFS está praticamente sozinho nessa má distribuição de precipitação , contudo o GEM também já mostrou essa possibilidade em algumas saídas , e seria de facto muito triste se tal viesse a suceder ! Apesar de com estes rios atmosféricos essa possibilidade seja sempre muito maior, claro! Mas vamos aguardar , e esperar que seja tudo democrático e sem problemas para ninguém


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2021 às 16:35)

Estou com muita dificuldade em acreditar no cenário do ECMWF! 
Ainda assim com a massa muito húmida poderá sempre render alguma coisa nas serras do sul. Não é de todo um cenário favorável ao sul mas a ver vamos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2021 às 16:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Estou com muita dificuldade em acreditar no cenário do ECMWF!
> Ainda assim com a massa muito húmida poderá sempre render alguma coisa nas serras do sul. Não é de todo um cenário favorável ao sul mas a ver vamos...


A noite das bruxas está à porta, portanto tudo é possível. Pior, é que o ECM insiste no mesmo cenário há dias e o GFS insiste no cenário dele há dias, ou seja, resumindo e concluindo não percebo nada disto, nem sei se fico eufórico ou deprimido. 

Qual será o "bruxo" que acerta?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Out 2021 às 16:52)

Não está prevista trovoada, pois não?


----------



## comentador (26 Out 2021 às 17:47)

O tempo está cada vez mais incerto e logo, difícil de prever. Acredito que venha aí uma mudança, mas a chuva é já quase sempre à base de trovoadas, daí a dificuldade nas previsões. Já raramente passam aquelas frentes de grande dimensão que nos davam a chuva mais suave e mais distribuída por todo o País. Agora é tudo de "empurrão"!! De seco passa a inundações em poucos minutos, depois vem céu limpo como se nada fosse, muita variabilidade repentina nos estados do tempo.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2021 às 18:03)

Nesta saída o GEM também já está a colocar o grosso da precipitação no norte e centro.

Incrível como este ano apanhei uma semana de chuva e trovoadas em Várzea no mês de Junho, duas semanas péssimas em Setembro (chuva e mais chuva) e agora nos Santos estou a ver que tenho que ir de barco...

Tudo a soprar para a chuva ficar toda a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela!


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Out 2021 às 18:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não está prevista trovoada, pois não?


Não é uma situação que se espere, à partida, trovoadas. Estamos perante a advecção de uma massa de ar tropical, muito húmida, mas sem grande instabilidade associada. A orografia vai desempenhar um papel muito importante neste evento. Mesmo as serras do sul poderão eventualmente ver localmente acumulados bem mais generosos do que os modelos poderão prever, assim a massa de ar húmido lá passe.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Out 2021 às 18:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é uma situação que se espere, à partida, trovoadas. Estamos perante a adversão de uma massa de ar tropical, muito húmida, mas sem grande instabilidade associada. A orografia vai desempenhar um papel muito importante neste evento. Mesmo as serras do sul poderão eventualmente ver localmente acumulados bem mais generosos do que os modelos poderão prever, assim a massa de ar húmido lá passe.


Obrigada!


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2021 às 20:41)

Fonte :
IPMA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Out 2021 às 00:16)

O GFS continua a colocar tudo no Norte


----------



## trovoadas (27 Out 2021 às 10:25)

O cenário do GFS é de pesadelo! Não só praticamente não chove no sul neste evento como não há nada previsto até ao fim da previsão, ou seja até quase meio do mês de Novembro.
A dorsal contínua muito subida o que tem sido dos principais problemas nos últimos anos quanto à falta de chuva.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2021 às 10:47)

A saída das 06z do GFS poderá trazer 'surpresas'. Não seria inédito tais alterações a >72h de distância.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2021 às 11:06)

Orion disse:


> A saída das 06z do GFS poderá trazer 'surpresas'. Não seria inédito tais alterações a >72h de distância.


Que tipo de surpresas?


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2021 às 11:08)

Orion disse:


> A saída das 06z do GFS poderá trazer 'surpresas'. Não seria inédito tais alterações a >72h de distância.



Há que manter a esperança 



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que tipo de surpresas?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Correções na previsão, ficando semelhante a outros modelos.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2021 às 11:14)

Orion disse:


> A saída das 06z do GFS poderá trazer 'surpresas'. Não seria inédito tais alterações a >72h de distância.


Nada de surpresas porque o pior cenário acaba sempre por se concretizar. O ICON também começa a seguir o GFS.
No entanto, se o ECM mantiver a sua previsão nas próximas saídas, há que manter a esperança.
Quando falo em pior cenário é ver 300/400mm em 2 ou 3 dias no norte, o que não acarreta nada de bom e depois temos 1mm no Sudeste. Enfim!
Para a minha zona até não me queixo porque está no meio termo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2021 às 11:25)

Orion disse:


> Há que manter a esperança
> 
> 
> 
> Correções na previsão, ficando semelhante a outros modelos.


Espero que não seja tão localizado...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2021 às 13:07)

Peço a todos que façam a analise e discussão de modelos nos tópicos respetivos e deixem este para tudo o resto que não seja nem seguimento nem previsões.


----------



## Santofsky (27 Out 2021 às 15:01)

Digo e repito: o GFS que meta mais medronho nesses acumulados. 
É praticamente impossível no interior norte e centro atingirem-se tais acumulados (superiores a 150 mm) em apenas e só três dias, nem em pleno inverno se vê tal cenário. No Gerês aí a coisa é outra, mas no interior norte e centro praticamente impossível ou muito improvável, teria de haver uma conjugação excecional de vários fatores. Neste caso o barco passaria a ser o único meio de transporte.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2021 às 10:16)

Evento banal! Mesmo os modelos tem reduzido a quantidade de chuva prevista, acho que se criou demasiado alarido neste evento, até mesmo nas páginas meteo, a anunciar tempestades violentas, em suma um evento normalíssimo de outono, sendo que no sul nem deve chover nada de especial, mas claro que é sempre bem vinda.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2021 às 10:51)

Afinal o ECM é que andou no medronho! Grande buraco!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2021 às 12:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Afinal o ECM é que andou no medronho! Grande buraco!


Um medronho com umas castanhas assadas já ia.  Tem calma, que em Dezembro é que vai ser, até os cães vão beber água de pé.


----------



## Norther (28 Out 2021 às 13:04)

Eu acho que deviam ter mais calma nas previsões, mesmo no Facebook, já sabemos como são os modelos, deixar aproximar mais os dias.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Out 2021 às 19:00)

No Facebook abundam os grupos e previsões catastrofistas. Vivemos uma sociedade de exageros. As pessoas querem extremos. Excessos. Uma miséria.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2021 às 19:13)

Iceberg disse:


> No Facebook abundam os grupos e previsões catastrofistas. Vivemos uma sociedade de exageros. As pessoas querem extremos. Excessos. Uma miséria.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


Boa noite.

Ora, caro @Iceberg , nem mais!
Uma sociedade de consumo imediato...

Já tive (e tenho, mas está "em pausa") uma página no facebook mas a visibilidade era pouca. Não uso chavões "urgente", "tempestade severa", ou outros para captar audiências. 
Não interessa uma página tipo "tablóide", vou acompanhando algumas e evito intrometer-me porque às tantas ainda passo por "negacionista".

A informação deve ser simples, objectiva, informativa e realista. Temos boa gente nas redes sociais, mas por vezes a paixão "tolda-lhes" (no bom sentido) a mente.

Fazer uma previsão é informar.
Para avisos, temos as estruturas oficiais do estado, é nessas que temos de nos apoiar\balizar.

Bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## David sf (28 Out 2021 às 19:45)

Previsões de acumulados nas próximas 72 horas em Lisboa, ciclo das 12z de hoje:

ECMWF: 70mm (com 125mm em Mafra);
ICON: 50mm;
UKMO: 100mm;
GEM: 90mm;
CMA: 65mm;
ARPEGE: 40mm;
ACCESS-G: 100mm;
HIRLAM (só até a T+54h): 50mm;
GDAPS: 100mm;

GFS: 12mm...

Será que quando acordarmos amanhã já teremos ultrapassado os 12mm de acumulado que o GFS prevê para as próximas 72 horas?


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2021 às 19:56)

David sf disse:


> Previsões de acumulados nas próximas 72 horas em Lisboa, ciclo das 12z de hoje:
> 
> ECMWF: 70mm (com 125mm em Mafra);
> ICON: 50mm;
> ...


previsão fraquinha por parte do GFS
O radar está bem composto, vamos ver o que trás ...acho que vamos ter boa chuvadas pelo menos de Lisboa pra cima....com sorte será bem distribuída tb a Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2021 às 21:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Ora, caro @Iceberg , nem mais!
> Uma sociedade de consumo imediato...
> ...


Eu tenho uma página de facebook ligada ao meu blog, em que partilhava automaticamente os posts que publicava no meu blog e o facebook achou que era spam e bloqueou o acesso, existe tanta "informação não credível" que continua no face, eu que posto informação mais oficial e credível é bloqueado o acesso e só a panóplia de coisas que pedem para desbloquear chega a ser patético.  Mas, também em quase 10 anos de facebook ter pouco mais de 1200 seguidores, acho que a via não é ser-se credível. 

A maioria critica o Correio da Manhã, mas o que não falta são páginas meteo no Face que são mais sensacionistas que o próprio Correio da Manhã, só falta fazerem um directo e dizerem isto é um "Alerta Meteo" ai meu Deus, mesmo agora passou por aqui uma vaca voadora devido ao vento forte. 

O meu blog fez 14 anos na passada 3ª feira e as pessoas continuam interessadas, pelo inúmeros e-mails a pedirem informações, então no Verão, o pessoal quer saber o tempo na semana que vai tirar férias em Setembro e ainda estamos em Maio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Out 2021 às 22:00)

Tenham calma que poderá ainda haver surpresas... nada está perdido!  

Seja como for, eu há uns tempos fiz uma aposta em que dizia que a chuva a sério só deveria chegar ao Algarve na segunda metade de dezembro. Veremos se é mesmo assim, mas para já está a correr bem (porque chuva a sério neste evento não será)!


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2021 às 22:17)

> A região anticiclónica que se estende desde os Açores até à Europa Ocidental irá enfraquecer, e permitir a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria nos dias 28 e 29 e, posteriormente, a influência de uma massa de ar tropical com elevado conteúdo em vapor de água, transportada latitudinalmente, num padrão usualmente conhecido como rio atmosférico.



A meteorologia é uma área que, com bons gráficos, suscita interesse em quase toda a gente. É pena que as TV's não estejam para aí viradas.

Há rios atmosféricos com muita nebulosidade e outros com pouca nebulosidade. Há rios atmosféricos que geram muita precipitação e outros com pouca precipitação. O mesmo rio atmosférico pode gerar muita chuva numa região (ex: centro-norte) e pouca ou nenhuma em outra (ex: sul). Rios atmosféricos são extremamente comuns nos Açores.

No fim do dia, os rios atmosféricos são apenas mais um sistema frontal. Mas como a elevada água precipitável faz com que tenham maior potencial para gerar acumulados (muito) elevados, acrescentou-se mais um termo.







Como escrevi anteriormente, é um termo que já devia ter sido introduzido há muito. Agora, pode gerar alguma confusão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Out 2021 às 22:57)

Iceberg disse:


> No Facebook abundam os grupos e previsões catastrofistas. Vivemos uma sociedade de exageros. As pessoas querem extremos. Excessos. Uma miséria.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


É isso mesmo.  Páginas que se gabam de ter milhares de gostos o problema é que esses gostos são ha custa de notícias sensacionalistas. Quem faz um trabalho sério como eu, o Meteo Estrela ou o Meteo Fontes por exemplo não têm tanta visibilidade


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2021 às 23:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É isso mesmo.  Páginas que se gabam de ter milhares de gostos o problema é que esses gostos são ha custa de notícias sensacionalistas. Quem faz um trabalho sério como eu, o Meteo Estrela ou o Meteo Fontes por exemplo não têm tanta visibilidade


Desculpa a sinceridade, mas na previsão de hoje na tua página para este evento, baseias-te na previsão de um único modelo, neste caso o GFS, e sabendo nós que o GFS é um modelo que tem perdido fiabilidade, também não pode ser 8 ou 80.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Out 2021 às 23:14)

Por falar em fiabilidade vamos falar na fiabilidade das previsões do ECM para este evento... 
Será um bom evento, mas nada de anormal em especial no sul!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2021 às 23:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Será um bom evento, mas nada de anormal em especial no sul!


Mas isso já eu disse de manhã, ou seja um evento banal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Out 2021 às 23:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas isso já eu disse de manhã, ou seja um evento banal.


É custa muito reconhecer que o ECM esteve péssimo e o GFS esteve muito melhor... 
Do mesmo modo que foi cortada mais de metade da precipitação prevista memo a norte


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Out 2021 às 23:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É custa muito reconhecer que o ECM esteve péssimo e o GFS esteve muito melhor...
> Do mesmo modo que foi cortada mais de metade da precipitação prevista memo a norte


Pois, eu cá não acredito muito nos acumulados do GFS, mas ..


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2021 às 09:54)

Esta madrugada, hora por mim desconhecida:


----------



## Iceberg (29 Out 2021 às 10:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É isso mesmo.  Páginas que se gabam de ter milhares de gostos o problema é que esses gostos são ha custa de notícias sensacionalistas. Quem faz um trabalho sério como eu, o Meteo Estrela ou o Meteo Fontes por exemplo não têm tanta visibilidade


Nessas páginas falam recorrentemente em tornados, inundações catastróficas, cenários de fim de mundo. E as pessoas, quais carneiros, seguem atrás. Uma miséria.


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2021 às 10:25)

Iceberg disse:


> Nessas páginas falam recorrentemente em tornados, inundações catastróficas, cenários de fim de mundo. E as pessoas, quais carneiros, seguem atrás. Uma miséria.



Não é só nessas páginas, ainda agora na TVI 24 disseram que está uma manhã de muito mau tempo em todo o País... tudo bem que está previsto um agravamento, mas neste momento não está nenhum temporal, e muito menos em todo o País.

Não vale a pena, a ileteracia/analfabetismo meteorológico é gritante neste País.

Nem se preocupam em procurar informação e observações que comprovem o que dizem...ouviram dizer que vem mau tempo e  rio atmosférico ( acho que nem eles entendem o que é) e  pronto, está uma manhã de mau tempo em todo o lado... 

Vá lá que não disseram Furacão cujo  nome é rio atmosférico....


----------



## Santofsky (29 Out 2021 às 11:44)

E o problema é que o Zé Povinho é obrigado a ouvir todas essas asneiradas e mesmo assim pagar serviço público de televisão... Uma verdadeira tristeza, só analfabetos que reinam neste país de treta chamado Portugal.


----------



## Tmsf (29 Out 2021 às 12:42)

E eu acabei de ouvir na CMTV que a chuva forte iria ser para os próximos 6 dias ...


----------



## Santofsky (29 Out 2021 às 14:42)

Uma coisa é certa: hoje deverá ser o primeiro dia em meses (mais concretamente desde meados de maio) em que não ando de t-shirt.
Quem sabe se em novembro isso não voltará a acontecer - os modelos, depois deste "rio atmosférico", já estão a prever uma recuperação das máximas a partir do primeiro fim de semana de novembro com valores a rondar os 20°C, mas com as mínimas já baixas, valores inferiores a 4/5°C.
Quanto à "muita chuva" prevista e aos acumulados na ordem dos 200 mm para estes dias, é mais do que óbvio que a montanha irá parir um rato. Até agora tem sido um evento absolutamente banal, nada de especial. 
Quando temos certos jornaleiros da treta a dizerem que está mau tempo em todo o país - afirmação sem correspondência com a verdade - está tudo dito sobre o elevado nível de iliteracia meteorológica que reina neste país de analfabetos chamado Portugal. 
Sem comentários.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (29 Out 2021 às 14:58)

Hoje senti muito menos frio que ontem. Às 8h00 estavam 18°. Quinta-feira, pelas mesma hora, estavam 13h00. 

Isto em Almada.


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2021 às 17:34)

RedeMeteo disse:


> É isso mesmo.  Páginas que se gabam de ter milhares de gostos o problema é que esses gostos são ha custa de notícias sensacionalistas. Quem faz um trabalho sério como eu, o Meteo Estrela ou o Meteo Fontes por exemplo não têm tanta visibilidade


Não é só sensacionalismo. Há bastante qualidade em algumas delas. Muitas dessas páginas têm muitos seguidores, porque fazem por isso. Sensacionalismos e exagero, há claro, em algumas das páginas, mas nunca é bom generalizar.

É normal que se fale de situação com elevado risco, quando 2 ou 3 modelos ao mesmo tempo prevêm 400 a 500 mm na região Norte. É normal vermos isto nos modelos num acumulado de pouco mais que 2 dias, e a 4/5 dias do evento?

Não foi assumido em algumas dessas páginas que iria acontecer, mas sim referir que tal poderá acontecer. Ninguém sabia que 2 ou 3 dias depois, todos os modelos iriam tirar muita da precipitação prevista. Estranho seria se só se baseassem num modelo para fazer as suas previsões.
Edit: E já agora, um comentário destes feito por quem também tem uma página... Não ficas bem na fotografia. Queres ter gostos, faz por isso. Não denigras quem já conseguiu muita credibilidade, e muitas vezes com toda a justiça.


----------



## David sf (29 Out 2021 às 19:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É custa muito reconhecer que o ECM esteve péssimo e o GFS esteve muito melhor...
> Do mesmo modo que foi cortada mais de metade da precipitação prevista memo a norte


O ECMWF falhou por poucas centenas de km de latitude a 96 horas de distância.
O GFS falhou no próprio dia do evento. Na run das 00z de hoje metia a maior parte da precipitação no Minho, na das 12z já tinha descido para a zona do Ribatejo. Provavelmente ainda vai baixar um pouco mais, todos os modelos preveem mais de 50mm em Lisboa, o GFS está nos 25mm (e ontem às 18z previa 11mm, sendo 2mm ainda durante a madrugada que já passou). Por muito pouco acertado que tenha estado o ECMWF a médio prazo, o GFS foi, com largo avanço, o modelo que modelou de forma pior o evento. Até modelos pouco conhecidos o fizeram melhor. 

PS: Assumo que o GFS já falhou porque o próprio modelo na run das 12z mudou radicalmente... Até pode acontecer que acabem por cair apenas 10mm em Lisboa. Mas não acho nada provável dada a concordância entre todos os modelos.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Out 2021 às 20:40)

até agora muita parra e pouca uva, nada de especial a respeito de chuva.
vento sim, está bem agreste, resta agora esperar se vem algo mais......
vendo a imagem de satélite não parece vir nada de especial.


----------



## Tmsf (29 Out 2021 às 21:29)

Na última actualização dos modelos todos anteciparam os ventos mais fortes , o IPMA tinha das 21 às 6h mas começou antes mesmo pelos relatos que vejo


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Out 2021 às 10:09)

Como esperado, falhanço redondo do GFS. Nem quase em cima do acontecimento conseguiu prever decentemente as regiões com maiores acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## Stinger (30 Out 2021 às 11:08)

Só houve umas alturas em que choveu mais forte e com rajadas de vento e nada mais. Já são várias horas sem precipitação.

Resumindo ficou abaixo do esperado. 

Enviado do meu BLA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2021 às 11:09)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como esperado, falhanço redondo do GFS. Nem quase em cima do acontecimento conseguiu prever decentemente as regiões com maiores acumulados de precipitação.


O que é no mínimo interessante. Não me recordo de o GFS falhar assim.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2021 às 11:22)

Stinger disse:


> Só houve umas alturas em que choveu mais forte e com rajadas de vento e nada mais. Já são várias horas sem precipitação.
> 
> Resumindo ficou abaixo do esperado.



Sim, bastante abaixo do esperado, e  mesmo os avisos do IPMA falharam bastante, pelo menos aqui para o Porto:

O  Laranja para precipitação foi algo excessivo, ou seja foi um dia de Outono perfeitamente normal, sem excessos de precipitação, nem na duração nem em intensidade.

Quanto ao vento acho que estiveram bem, assim como a agitação marítima:







Não será uma falha do IPMA mas mais dos modelos, o ECMWF previa mais, mas tal não se verificou, ou foi mais soft, apenas um aviso amarelo para precipitação seria mais adequado, digo eu...


----------



## Tmsf (30 Out 2021 às 11:58)

Penso que terá falhado também o horário em que decorria o aviso, tanto de vento como chuva aqui a norte.
O vento e a chuva começaram bem mais cedo que o horário do aviso , sendo que a chuva a partir das 23h desapareceu e havia aviso laranja até às 6h.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Out 2021 às 12:14)

Bom estou a espera dos 70, dos 100  ou mais do ECM. 
Para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a previsão do GFS foi de longe a mais acertada quer no médio prazo quer no curto prazo. 
Para o norte o GFS falhou redondamente. Para a região centro a médio prazo quem esteve melhor foi o GEM. 
Agora para o pessoal daqui sera mais um mês a secar. E com uma tendência crescente penso para NAO+ pior será..


----------



## David sf (30 Out 2021 às 12:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a previsão do GFS foi de longe a mais acertada quer no médio prazo quer no curto prazo.


Acertou? A maioria das saídas do GFS até à passada 2ªfeira previam Anticiclone com quase 30ºC de temperatura:















Certamente que o ECMWF previu precipitação a mais para o Alentejo e Algarve, por ter colocado tudo uns 200km a Sul do que de facto aconteceu. Um modelo global, a uma semana de distância, ter previsto aquilo que está neste momento a acontecer à latitude de Évora a atravessar o Algarve é apenas um ligeiro desvio, não um falhanço. Quanto à sinóptica global, aquilo que interessa na previsão acima das 72h, esteve bastante bom.

Tu chamas "acerto" à circunstância de o GFS prever que não chovia no Algarve, uma vez que previa uma dorsal anticiclónica sobre a Península Ibérica. Na realidade o que ocorreu foram várias perturbações depressionárias a atravessá-la, mas que simplesmente não estavam suficientemente a Sul para chegar ao Algarve. Muito, muito longe, de acerto.

O GFS falhou na sinóptica em Portugal a médio prazo e a muito curto prazo falhou na localização dos maiores focos de precipitação. Falhou em tudo...


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2021 às 12:49)

Também acho que o GFS foi o modelo que mais falhou, durante algumas saídas mostrava isto ou parecido, entendo que os modelos vão afinando os detalhes à medida que se aproxima o evento, mas no caso do GFS foi mesmo um "descalabro" em especial no Norte:











O ECMWF:











Ambos falharam, mas  a falha do GFS foi gritante, com acumulados exagerados.

O ECMWF, apesar de tudo, esteve mais próximo da realidade...


----------



## Santofsky (30 Out 2021 às 12:56)

Eu bem avisei que a montanha iria parir um rato... Só mesmo um visionário maluco é que poderia acreditar nos acumulados loucos do GFS, principalmente para a região Norte e sobretudo interior. 
Resumindo e concluindo: o GFS é cada vez mais um modelo banalíssimo, não dá uma para a caixa.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 15:23)

Santofsky disse:


> Resumindo e concluindo: o GFS é cada vez mais um modelo banalíssimo, não dá uma para a caixa.



Globalmente, o GFS é do melhores modelos. Consistentemente a disputar o 3º lugar com o canadiano (mas tendencialmente melhor). Só atrás do britânico e do ECMWF.

(Resultados globais aqui).











Regionalmente, todos os modelos têm enviesamentos e há que tentar saber quais são. Acrescento que de vez em quando as previsões isoladas do GFS irão concretizar-se.

Os rios atmosféricos nem sempre são fáceis de modelar. Discrepâncias nos perfis de humidade e de água precipitável fazem muita diferença.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 15:49)

42 milímetros de água precipitável contribui para dilúvios. Mas é necessária a assistência de outras variáveis.


----------



## Marco pires (30 Out 2021 às 22:28)

parece que após este evento vamos estar mais uns tempos sem chuva outra vez, já é habito infelizmente.
pelo menos as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais ou menos normais para a época do ano, ao menos isso.


----------



## Toby (31 Out 2021 às 08:55)




----------



## Orion (31 Out 2021 às 09:06)

Uma humidade relativa mais elevada teria dado jeito.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2021 às 09:18)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Out 2021 às 12:24)

Pelo que vejo nos principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS), parece que a paragem na chuva afinal de contas não vai ser tão longa assim (pelo menos na metade norte do país), e pelo meio até teremos uns dias bem fresquinhos...


----------



## Iceberg (31 Out 2021 às 14:44)

Após esta corrente de Oeste, que chegou a ser (melhor ou pior) apelidada de «rio atmosférico» (já os observei bem mais intensos), vamos passar para uma corrente do quadrante norte (devido à subida do AA em latitude), pelo que bem mais fria, quando comparada com as atuais amenas temperaturas, mas que também traz precipitação essencialmente às regiões norte e centro (quanto mais a norte mais beneficiadas com essa precipitação), mas que será já não sob a forma de períodos de chuva, mas sob a forma de aguaceiros, os quais serão de neve (as primeiras neves) na regiões mais elevadas da Estrela e principais maciços montanhosos do norte.

Resumindo: descida das temperaturas, aguaceiros, primeiras neves, vento moderado/forte do quadrante N/NW, que vai fazer aumentar a sensação de frio. O principal dia deste novo regime será terça-feira, quarta-feira já com menos precipitação, mas as noites seguintes trarão também as primeiras geadas/gelo ao interior norte/centro.

Pelo que, com a mudança do mês, termina o tempo primaveril que tivemos em outubro e chega o tempo verdadeiramente mais outonal.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2021 às 10:10)

Incrível como os modelos estao errar tanto nos últimos tempos. Tivemos umas boas chuvadas neste evento mas nada aproximado do que alguns estavam a prever.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2021 às 11:23)

a rede de estações do ipma a mostrar o seu buraco negro...

entre os 143,4mm de ansião e os 173,7mm da covilhã, choveu bem mais por oleiros e vila de rei.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2021 às 11:25)

para relembrar os 144,8mm de algoz e os 134,4mm de paderne... neste mesmo dia 1 de novembro mas em 2015.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Nov 2021 às 11:27)

Aqui na minha zona , este  rio atmosférico provocou 125 mm de precipitação . Não foi mau .
Agora vem o frio .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Nov 2021 às 11:31)

Na minha região , observo que após alguns anos com precipitação abaixo da média e mesmo temperaturas bem  acima da média , nos últimos anos noto uma progressiva  normalização dos anos hidrológicos e mesmo com temperaturas mais próximas das médias . Parece estar a haver um reajustamento no clima .
Este ano hidrológico começou bem , com o mês de outubro com precipitação acima da média .


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2021 às 14:51)

Os modelos já começam a divagar quanto ao regresso da chuva...Estamos a anos luz de uma situação confortável no que ao sul diz respeito.


----------



## Santofsky (1 Nov 2021 às 15:20)

Quanto à chuva poderá ser uma incógnita mas quanto às temperaturas existe praticamente a certeza de que este novembro não será tão quente como o do ano passado, será mais outonal. As previsões a curto e a médio prazo mostram isso mesmo... Palpita-me que a época dos casacos e das botas/galochas (vulgo frio a sério) este ano irá começar mais cedo, o ano passado começou já praticamente em dezembro e por sinal bem tarde (o problema é que partir daí o frio começou a vir todo junto, com o seu pico a ser atingido naquela última semana de dezembro e nas três primeiras semanas de janeiro, em que só faltou mesmo a neve ), pois lembro-me de no feriado do primeiro de dezembro andar apenas com uma camisola normal por cima da t-shirt.
Veremos como será este ano, mas pelo que vão mostrando as previsões penso que este ano o frio propriamente dito irá chegar mais cedo, talvez já dentro da segunda quinzena de novembro e não apenas em dezembro como aconteceu no ano passado.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2021 às 22:16)

Alguém quer trocar?


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2021 às 21:33)

primeiras geadas podem chegar já esta semana, sobretudo ao Interior norte nos 0º, mas muitos sitios vão descer bem, mesmo no Litoral mínimas podem ficar próximas dos 5º.


----------



## Santofsky (3 Nov 2021 às 18:05)

Este novembro parece estar a seguir a fotocópia do de 2017...
Novembro de 2017 também começou fresco e com chuva, tal como agora. Depois da chuva, mesmo com o tempo anticiclónico os dias mantiveram-se frescos e com mínimas já próximas dos 0°C em bastantes locais, sobretudo norte e centro. A partir do dia 10 as máximas começaram a subir e a ultrapassar largamente os 20°C em muitos pontos do país, sobretudo do sul. As mínimas essas, mantiveram-se baixas, próximas ou mesmo já inferiores a 0°C no interior norte e centro. 
Novembro de 2017 foi um mês quase sem chuva - apenas houve dois períodos, um no início do mês e o outro já dentro da última década, no qual se registou o grosso daqueles que viriam a ser os acumulados do mês. 
O que têm em comum os novembros de 2017 e 2021? Diria que as sinópticas localizadas nos espaços temporais são praticamente as mesmas. 
Ora vejamos: para os próximos dias está prevista uma descida das mínimas para valores perto dos 0ºC, em especial no interior norte e centro. As máximas não deverão ultrapassar os 17-18°C em grande parte do país. A chuva cessa. 
A partir do início da próxima semana - segundo as previsões do ECMWF - está prevista uma subida das temperaturas máximas para valores a rondar os 20°C na maioria do território. O chamado verão de São Martinho. As mínimas essas já não subirão muito, ou seja, manter-se-ão baixas. Quanto à chuva, essa não tem data prevista para regressar. 
Tendo em conta tudo isto, novembro de 2021 parece estar a ser uma fotocópia tirada a papel químico de novembro de 2017.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2021 às 19:06)

Santofsky disse:


> Este novembro parece estar a seguir a fotocópia do de 2017...
> Novembro de 2017 também começou fresco e com chuva, tal como agora. Depois da chuva, mesmo com o tempo anticiclónico os dias mantiveram-se frescos e com mínimas já próximas dos 0°C em bastantes locais, sobretudo norte e centro. A partir do dia 10 as máximas começaram a subir e a ultrapassar largamente os 20°C em muitos pontos do país, sobretudo do sul. As mínimas essas, mantiveram-se baixas, próximas ou mesmo já inferiores a 0°C no interior norte e centro.
> Novembro de 2017 foi um mês quase sem chuva - apenas houve dois períodos, um no início do mês e o outro já dentro da última década, no qual se registou o grosso daqueles que viriam a ser os acumulados do mês.
> O que têm em comum os novembros de 2017 e 2021? Diria que as sinópticas localizadas nos espaços temporais são praticamente as mesmas.
> ...


Talvez seja assim, mas também há que salientar que a situação da seca em novembro de 2017 era bem distinta da atual...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2021 às 19:56)

Yah em Novembro de 2017 estávamos ainda a sofrer uma seca longa...o que so veio arrastar as coisas ainda mais. Penso que as coisas so se resolveram em Fevereiro / Mar;o de 2018.


----------



## Marco pires (4 Nov 2021 às 16:39)

Novembro a tomar o mesmo caminho que outubro.
Não fossem as temperaturas mais baixas e era uma cópia idêntica, que lástima


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2021 às 16:43)

Marco pires disse:


> Novembro a tomar o mesmo caminho que outubro.
> Não fossem as temperaturas mais baixas e era uma cópia idêntica, que lástima


Temos que nos habituar a este regime, 2/3 dias de precipitação e depois semanas de estabilidade, fazendo as contas Outubro acabou por ser normal a chuvoso em grande parte do território mas lá está, 85% dos dias foram de sol e calor, já quase todos dávamos o mês como muito seco.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2021 às 20:40)

Eh muito estranho este regime moderno, em que chove 2 -3 dias e faz a media do mês..antigamente ficavam semanas com chuvas em Outubro / Novembro.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Nov 2021 às 23:57)

No fim de contas parece que depois destes dias fresquinhos vamos ter no início da próxima semana o verão de São Martinho... E pelas previsões do ECMWF parece que esse verão de São Martinho poderá ser prolongado por tempo indeterminado... A fazer lembrar novembros como o de 2017 ou até mesmo o do ano passado.
A t-shirt volta a sair do armário... 
O que é certo é que a chuva voltou a gozar férias...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2021 às 19:39)

Será que acerto este ano?! Pouco a pouco, a ideia de a chuva a sério vir só a meados de dezembro no Sul começa a realizar-se com as previsões dos modelos e, tal como previa, começa a haver também uma tendência para mais precipitação a partir de meados deste mês no Norte. Ainda falta bastante, mas veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Marco pires (5 Nov 2021 às 23:53)

2021-11-05 (IPMA)



Em Portugal continental o mês de outubro de 2021, classificou-se como muito quente em relação à temperatura do ar e normal em relação à precipitação.

O valor médio da *temperatura* média do ar, 17.73 °C, foi o 6º mais alto desde 2000 com uma anomalia de + 1.52 °C em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000.

O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 23.69 °C, foi superior ao valor normal, + 2.46°C, sendo o 5º valor mais alto desde 2000. O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 11.77 °C, foi 0.58 °C superior ao valor normal.

Durante o corrente mês salienta-se a persistência de valores de temperatura máxima do ar quase sempre acima do valor normal, sendo de realçar os períodos de 6 a 15 e 18 a 21. Em relação à temperatura mínima do ar, e até dia 20, verificaram-se valores próximos ou superiores à normal, a partir de dia 22 os valores foram inferiores, verificando nos últimos dias do mês (29 a 31) uma subida acentuada.

O valor médio da quantidade de *precipitação* em outubro, 87.7 mm, foi próximo do valor normal 1971-2000, correspondendo a 89 %. Durante o mês de realçar o período 28 a 31 com a ocorrência de precipitação, por vezes, persistente e forte a muito forte nos dias 29 e 31 nas regiões do Norte e Centro e no dia 30 nas regiões do Centro e Sul.

No final do mês de outubro 28 % do território estava em situação de *seca meteorológica*. Verificou-se uma diminuição da área em seca meteorológica no Alto Alentejo, mas por outro lado um aumento da intensidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, com alguns locais na classe de seca severa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Nov 2021 às 08:45)

O gráfico da anomalia da precipitação está bem errado na região do Alto Alentejo... pois a região teve cerca de 120% da precipitação e a mesma é apresentada a laranja..


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2021 às 10:47)

Por outro lado, a previsão do GFS tem sido consistente em inúmeros outros locais.


----------



## Marco pires (7 Nov 2021 às 14:02)

Da maneira que isto está, vamos a caminho de um novembro seco a extremamente seco, com a agravante das temperaturas máximas estarem bem acima da média.
Não há meio de haver uma mudança de padrão


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2021 às 11:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Pessoal aproveitem bem estes que serão muito provavelmente os últimos três dias de t-shirt do ano...


Parece que vamos ter de regressar às t-shirts durante a tarde.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Nov 2021 às 11:40)

Nem esperanças de chuva... estamos condenados a isto Inverno após Inverno


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2021 às 12:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nem esperanças de chuva... estamos condenados a isto Inverno após Inverno


O inverno ainda não começou, mas as perspectivas não são as melhores não, veremos.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Nov 2021 às 12:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que vamos ter de regressar às t-shirts durante a tarde.



Parece que sim... Afinal de contas estamos no verão de São Martinho.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2021 às 12:15)

A terceira década do mês poderá trazer a esperada mudança.
Até ao dia 20 os modelos tem estado muito lineares nas previsões.
Não vale a pena a *lamúria constante*, não fará cair a chuva pretendida.

É pena o governo não ter afectado as verbas do PRR da linha de alta velocidade (com grande quinhão) para o sector agrícola e florestal.
Seria tão bom apostar numa agricultura verdadeiramente sustentável em termos hídricos (há demasiada aposta em cultura intensiva por todo o Alentejo - muito sequiosa por sinal), e numa aposta *verde *na floresta, na produção de madeira, biomassa para aquecimento das casas dos portugueses.
Por falta de matéria prima, o custo da madeira e, por exemplo, pellets, está a ficar incomportável para muitos portugueses.
E uma aposta na floresta traria a médio prazo a fixação da chuva nos solos, trazendo maior disponibilidade da água para as populações.

Temos as prioridade claramente trocadas em Portugal. Mas a maioria apostará na continuidade.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Nov 2021 às 12:16)

Ainda estamos no outono, o inverno ainda nem sequer chegou, só dia 1 de dezembro... A chuva há de aparecer no momento certo, por isso é esperar com calma...


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2021 às 12:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que vamos ter de regressar às t-shirts durante a tarde.


Em muitos locais do Sul do país estão previstos *+22ºC, +23ºC* e até mesmo *+24ºC* para Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2021 às 12:50)

Santofsky disse:


> A chuva há de aparecer no momento certo, por isso é esperar com calma...


Mas o momento certo é agora... Novembro é em termos médios, o 2° mês mais chuvoso do ano, até acho que em alguns locais é o mais chuvoso, claro que isto pode ter uma enorme variabilidade, pode perfeitamente chover mais em Abril do que Novembro.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2021 às 17:19)

Ai se fosse Janeiro...   E já agora o azul carregado mais chegado a Oeste....


----------



## Santofsky (8 Nov 2021 às 21:23)

A julgar pelas previsões do ECMWF (IPMA) até meio da próxima semana parece que vamos ter é novamente um verão de São Martinho prolongado, à semelhança do que aconteceu no ano passado e em 2017. 
Mas por um lado até poderá ser um bom presságio para o inverno... O ano passado, depois de um verão de São Martinho prolongado pelo novembro fora, em dezembro o frio chegou em força logo nos primeiros dias do mês com queda de neve a cotas relativamente baixas no norte e centro.  
Quem sabe se este ano a história não se repetirá e não terminará em grande, com o país praticamente todo pintado de branco...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2021 às 22:30)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas por um lado até poderá ser um bom presságio para o inverno...


Não creio...  No ano passado a sinóptica era bem distinta. Em primeiro lugar, não tínhamos o anticiclone literalmente às nossas costas. Em segundo lugar, tivemos a passagem de algumas superfícies frontais de elevada atividade no início e no fim do mês, bem como algumas depressões isoladas e instabilidade (sendo que a mais relevante foi a tempestade Clement nos dias 28 a 30, que gerou acumulados elevados no Algarve e não só). Novembro de 2020 acabou com um país em capacidade de campo na maioria do território, enchentes no Sul, barragens a encher na maioria do país, etc. etc.

Comparar o que se vê até ao momento deste mês com o mesmo mês do ano passado deve ser a gozar certamente...


----------



## Santofsky (9 Nov 2021 às 12:04)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Não creio...  No ano passado a sinóptica era bem distinta. Em primeiro lugar, não tínhamos o anticiclone literalmente às nossas costas. Em segundo lugar, tivemos a passagem de algumas superfícies frontais de elevada atividade no início e no fim do mês, bem como algumas depressões isoladas e instabilidade (sendo que a mais relevante foi a tempestade Clement nos dias 28 a 30, que gerou acumulados elevados no Algarve e não só). Novembro de 2020 acabou com um país em capacidade de campo na maioria do território, enchentes no Sul, barragens a encher na maioria do país, etc. etc.
> 
> Comparar o que se vê até ao momento deste mês com o mesmo mês do ano passado deve ser a gozar certamente...



Eu nem sequer falei na precipitação, falei apenas nas temperaturas em que o filme é exatamente o mesmo do ano passado...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Nov 2021 às 12:58)

Olha, olha uma prima da Leslie


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2021 às 13:54)

Snifa disse:


> Ai se fosse Janeiro...   E já agora o azul carregado mais chegado a Oeste....



Em janeiro vamos ter o anticiclone com 1040hPa em cima!


----------



## Santofsky (9 Nov 2021 às 15:00)

Em janeiro teremos um Anticiclone de 1040 hPa... Na Islândia. 
O resto depois já se sabe...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2021 às 15:05)

MSantos disse:


> Em janeiro vamos ter o anticiclone com 1040hPa em cima!


Já o temos cá com 1030hPa.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2021 às 20:25)

Dias secantes// os Novos Novembros em Portugal, onde anda a chuva??


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2021 às 20:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Dias secantes// os Novos Novembros em Portugal, onde anda a chuva??



Para já não se vislumbra nenhuma mudança consistente, e já estamos a 10 de Novembro, que é por sinal um dos mêses mais chuvosos do ano em muitas zonas.

Mesmo as barragens de zonas chuvosas como no Rio Lima ( Barragem  do  Alto Lindoso ) estão muito baixas como pude ver no passado sábado dia 6/11, nunca pensei ver a albufeira de uma barragem no Noroeste neste estado, penso que a 20.6 %  da capacidade em Outubro:






Mais fotos para quem quiser ver no tópico:

Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021​




__





						Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021
					

Notou-se bem o aumento do caudal de entrada na albufeira em Cabril. O volume de entrada chegou temporariamente perto dos 300m3/s. De qualquer forma a albufeira está nos 51,3%. Pracana subiu para os 61,4%.  Mas onde as subidas foram mais evidentes foram nas albufeiras da Serra da Estrela. Ficaram...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2021 às 20:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Dias secantes// os Novos Novembros em Portugal, onde anda a chuva??


Para já nada, apesar de ter chovido no fim do mês de Outubro, ainda nem sequer há cogumelos aqui.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Nov 2021 às 23:22)

Qd será que começa o Outono por estas bandas sendo que aparentemente as chances de chover neste mês parecem diminutas!


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2021 às 00:08)

Por aqui choveram 2 noites em Setembro e 3 dias em Outubro e 1 dia em Novembro e é este o Outono que temos... desde de Março que não existe humidade decente nos solos! Sem ser os dias instáveis todos os outros foram de sol radioso e temperaturas altas, salvo raras exceções.
Pensar, portanto em cogumelos é quase uma utopia! Isto é puxar ao extremo os ecossistemas! E a zona onde me encontro até não é das piores...
Outra...as árvores não perdem as folhas de maneira nenhuma...parece que estão coladas!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2021 às 13:37)

Boas, 
É incrível ver nesta altura uma vasta região do Sul sem água no solo, muito perto do ponto de emurchimento total. 
Faro neste ano hidrológico ainda só tem cerca 5 mm acumulados. 
Será bastante provável que nesta altura no final do mês o Baixo Alentejo, zona de Setúbal e Algarve estejam em seca severa ou extrema. 

Veremos o que acontece em Dezembro!


----------



## Marco pires (11 Nov 2021 às 15:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> É incrível ver nesta altura uma vasta região do Sul sem água no solo, muito perto do ponto de emurchimento total.
> Faro neste ano hidrológico ainda só tem cerca 5 mm acumulados.
> Será bastante provável que nesta altura no final do mês o Baixo Alentejo, zona de Setúbal e Algarve estejam em seca severa ou extrema.
> ...




Estás a dar este mês como perdido.
E infelizmente tenho que concordar, a dia 11 não se vê luz ao fundo do túnel.
A menos que haja uma mudança o que parece pouco provável, este mês vai acabar seco a extremamente seco, e quente.
Uma miséria!


----------



## Santofsky (11 Nov 2021 às 17:48)

Calma, calma... Ainda só estamos no dia 11, faltam ainda 19 dias para o fim do mês. 
Lembram-se de outubro? 
Em meados de outubro também muita gente já dava o mês como perdido, e depois vieram aquelas chuvadas nos últimos 3/4 dias do mês para fazer a média e até ultrapassá-la ou, na pior das hipóteses, ficar próximo dela. 
Os modelos continuam a insistir na mudança de padrão para a última década do mês... Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2021 às 17:57)

Santofsky disse:


> Calma, calma... Ainda só estamos no dia 11, faltam ainda 19 dias para o fim do mês.
> Lembram-se de outubro?
> Em meados de outubro também muita gente já dava o mês como perdido, e depois vieram aquelas chuvadas nos últimos 3/4 dias do mês para fazer a média e até ultrapassá-la ou, na pior das hipóteses, ficar próximo dela.
> Os modelos continuam a insistir na mudança de padrão para a última década do mês... Veremos o que acontece.


Onde termina o país para si?


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2021 às 20:32)

Como sabemos estas coisas podem mudar de um momento para o outro, mas estou a estranhar este Novembro...ja tive um dia de geada, mas agora já estão a subir as temperaturas e chuva nem vê-la


----------



## joralentejano (11 Nov 2021 às 20:43)

jamestorm disse:


> Como sabemos estas coisas podem mudar de um momento para o outro, mas estou a estranhar este Novembro...ja tive um dia de geada, mas agora já estão a subir as temperaturas e chuva nem vê-la


Eu já não estranho nada porque simplesmente não é o primeiro novembro em que isto acontece, nem será o último. Aliás, situações deste género serão cada vez mais comuns e temos de nos habituar a esta nova realidade. Nos últimos anos tem-se notado em praticamente todos os meses, uma diminuição do número de dias de precipitação, mas muitas das vezes cai tudo concentrado em pouco tempo. Setembro e Outubro foram exemplos disso.
Nos últimos 3 anos, o mês de Novembro até não foi mau de todo em termos de precipitação. Mais tarde ou mais cedo tinha de vir uma situação de secura, mas até ao final do mês muito pode acontecer.
No entanto, neste momento vejo o anticiclone muito favorável a gerar períodos longos de estabilidade, infelizmente. Para onde quer que se movimente, não deixa passar nada de especial até este cantinho. Já lá vai o tempo em que ia para sul e mal se via nas cartas.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Nov 2021 às 21:31)

O nosso clima tem muitas vezes chuva em regime torrencial. A quantidade de meses que não tiveram quase nenhum dia de chuva mas depois numa semana alcançou-se ou até mesmo se ultrapassou a média é enorme. Dito isto, podemos parar com este disparate de dar meses como "perdidos" no dia 11?! Sim, poderá ser um novembro muito seco, mas ninguém está em condições de dizer que não vai chover nada de jeito nas próximas 2 semanas e meia, se acertar é ao calhas


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2021 às 21:38)

O ano das grandes cheias de 1967, foi um ano de Outubro e Novembro seco e depois no final de Novembro (dia 26) caiu tudo de uma vez...ou seja, os regimes torrenciais já existem desde sempre - mas, agora podem se tornar mais frequentes em cenário de alteração climática.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Nov 2021 às 22:58)

se isto não é deprimente não o que seja!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Nov 2021 às 09:52)

Por aqui é só choradinhos. De que vale tanta ansiedade sobre se chove ou não chove? É o que é, não nos agrada, mas apenas nos resta aguardar e avaliar a evolução a cada nova saída dos modelos. Aliás, o novembro de 2021 seco já se perspetivava nas previsões para o mês. Logo, não é sequer surpresa. Teremos de "mudar a agulha" e ajustarmo-nos, como se usa dizer, a um novo normal climático. Também adoraria outubros e novembros chuvosos (aliás nos dois anos foram-no), mas se o que os dias nos dão são tédio meteorológico, há que encontrar animação noutros céus da vida.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Nov 2021 às 11:58)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Por aqui é só choradinhos. De que vale tanta ansiedade sobre se chove ou não chove? É o que é, não nos agrada, mas apenas nos resta aguardar e avaliar a evolução a cada nova saída dos modelos. Aliás, o novembro de 2021 seco já se perspetivava nas previsões para o mês. Logo, não é sequer surpresa. Teremos de "mudar a agulha" e ajustarmo-nos, como se usa dizer, a um novo normal climático. Também adoraria outubros e novembros chuvosos (aliás nos dois anos foram-no), mas se o que os dias nos dão são tédio meteorológico, há que encontrar animação noutros céus da vida.


Isto explica o porquê de haver ansiedade: 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/smi/

A situação atual é bem bera e não parece ter fim à vista...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Nov 2021 às 13:57)

Compreendo a ansiedade de quem vive daquilo que a terra dá direta e indiretamente. A minha região é das mais afetadas pela seca. Contudo, olhar para os boletins, previsões a médio prazo, etc. deve levar-nos a uma atitude pró-ativa, pensar o que podemos fazer face a um cenário que, provavelmente, será recorrente e não meramente conjuntural. Ou seja, estamos a olhar para o presente e provável futuro e continuamos a chorar os outonos e invernos do passado por muito que nos tenham talhado boas memórias. No entanto, estas não vão resolver os problemas que estão ao virar da esquina. Portugal não é um caso singular de um país a derrapar para um processo de desertificação (especialmente o sul). Vamos tornar-nos refugiados climáticos ou arregaçar as mangas?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Nov 2021 às 17:57)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Compreendo a ansiedade de quem vive daquilo que a terra dá direta e indiretamente. A minha região é das mais afetadas pela seca. Contudo, olhar para os boletins, previsões a médio prazo, etc. deve levar-nos a uma atitude pró-ativa, pensar o que podemos fazer face a um cenário que, provavelmente, será recorrente e não meramente conjuntural. Ou seja, estamos a olhar para o presente e provável futuro e continuamos a chorar os outonos e invernos do passado por muito que nos tenham talhado boas memórias. No entanto, estas não vão resolver os problemas que estão ao virar da esquina. Portugal não é um caso singular de um país a derrapar para um processo de desertificação (especialmente o sul). Vamos tornar-nos refugiados climáticos ou arregaçar as mangas?


Mas no caso específico de novembro, nem sequer faz sentido falar em "meses chuvosos do passado", a maioria dos últimos anos tem tido novembros chuvosos (alguns mesmo muito chuvosos) ou quanto muito normais. Nos últimos 12 novembros, só 3 tiveram precipitação abaixo do valor de 71-00...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2021 às 20:45)

nao vejo o país a atacar ou mitigar os problemas da desertificação...pelo contraio. Sabiam que Israel proíbe a plantação de eucalipto por lei? Portugal prepara-se para aumentar mais a área de eucalipto.  Não tenho nada contra, mas já chega. O Eucalipto está à solta nas nossas Serras, já se propaga sozinho . Devia haver um controlo maior.! Não ha mais nada que dê dinheiro neste país do que produzir papel higiénico? Árvores nativas resilientes ninguém planta! folhosas que devolvam à terra alguma coisa e cujas raízes nao vão directo aos aquíferos>!  Portugal está a perder rapidamente a fracção vegetal no solo e isso é um dos grandes factores de desertificação.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2021 às 22:02)




----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2021 às 23:39)

Orion disse:


>


péssimas noticias para este cantinho.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Nov 2021 às 23:43)

E curioso de ver essa previsão para Dezembro que existe em vários modelos sazonais que mostra forte possibilidade de cut offs que afectaram especialmente uma zona entre Açores Madeira e a Sudoeste de Portugal..

Olhando com cuidado aos modelos de médio prazo  observa se tb que existe possibilidade ainda baixa porventura da existência de uma cutt off!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Nov 2021 às 23:55)

Orion disse:


>


Qual o link para ver esse modelo?


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2021 às 10:32)

jamestorm disse:


> péssimas noticias para este cantinho.



Sim, se os modelos concordassem e acertassem bastante (não é bem o caso).



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Qual o link para ver esse modelo?



 https://www.wmolc.org/seasonDmmeScmUI/plot_DmmeSCM

Mais modelos disponíveis dentro de poucos dias.

Exeter = Metoffice


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Nov 2021 às 10:53)

Obrigado @Orion 
Notícias muito más. 
Cenário muito idêntico em 90% dos modelos, so que esses modelos têm grau fiabilidade bastante baixo, mas serve para ver tendência do comportamento atmosférico. 
É esse é muito pouco favorável aqui ao sul!


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Nov 2021 às 13:07)

A tendencia será o nosso clima ser cada vez mais quente e seco. Mentalizam-se, por muito que nos custe a admitir.
Talvez no começo do Inverno isto volte a animar...

Urge a necessidade cada vez mais acentuada de melhoria da gestão dos recursos hidricos!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2021 às 15:43)

algo me dizia que ia ser um Outono bem regado este ano, pelos vistos pode vir a ser exactamente o contrario. a ver vamos, tudo eh possível e os modelos erram bastante, como ja referiram...


----------



## Iceberg (13 Nov 2021 às 18:15)

A juntar ao tempo seco, se a tendência for a formação de depressões isoladas no Atlântico a sudoeste da península, então também existe a possibilidade de correntes de ar com origem no quadrante sul, o que proporcionará igualmente temperaturas amenas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2021 às 20:43)

O rio atmosférico vai ser espremido. A ver quanta chuva sai.






No Verão poderia ser uma grande chatice, tendo em conta os valores tendencialmente superiores de água precipitável.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Nov 2021 às 18:37)

Iceberg disse:


> A juntar ao tempo seco, se a tendência for a formação de depressões isoladas no Atlântico a sudoeste da península, então também existe a possibilidade de correntes de ar com origem no quadrante sul, o que proporcionará igualmente temperaturas amenas.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk



impressão minha, ou o cenário é exatamente o oposto desse, com uma descida gradual das temperaturas, incluindo as máximas e já a partir dos próximos dias.
quanto a chuva, pode ser que até ao final no mês caia algo, mas está difícil.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2021 às 19:34)

Próxima semana: Mais do mesmo.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Nov 2021 às 21:14)

Marco pires disse:


> impressão minha, ou o cenário é exatamente o oposto desse, com uma descida gradual das temperaturas, incluindo as máximas e já a partir dos próximos dias.
> quanto a chuva, pode ser que até ao final no mês caia algo, mas está difícil.


Exato, é esse mesmo o cenário. Descida gradual das temperaturas a partir já desta semana que vem, com máximas que pouco deverão ultrapassar 10°C no interior norte e centro e 15°C em Lisboa e toda a região sul. O verão de São Martinho tem os dias contados. 
É desta que o frio que irá chegar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2021 às 22:40)

Marco pires disse:


> impressão minha, ou o cenário é exatamente o oposto desse, com uma descida gradual das temperaturas, incluindo as máximas e já a partir dos próximos dias.
> quanto a chuva, pode ser que até ao final no mês caia algo, mas está difícil.


Em duas saídas, a tendência mudou radicalmente. Se antes os modelos previam possíveis entradas de sudoeste lá para o final desta semana e início da próxima, agora preveem uma cut-off que literalmente traria ar frio de nordeste e instabilidade. Foi uma reviravolta de 180º (e ainda bem)!


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2021 às 22:41)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Foi uma reviravolta de 360º (e ainda bem)!



Se assim fosse, estaria tudo igual


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2021 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


> Se assim fosse, estaria tudo igual


Verdade...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2021 às 13:08)

Em princípio choverá na última semana, ou seja, um mês depois da última vez... Isto, lá está, com a devida cautela...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Nov 2021 às 00:47)

Sim e bem possível que chova dia 20 e provavelmente mais uns dias até final do mês. 
Mas ainda com as devidas cautelas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Nov 2021 às 13:38)

Boas, 

Diversos cenários em cima da mesa sendo cada vez mais certo que dia 20 irá chover em especial no Algarve. 
Após esse episodio múltiplos cenários em cima da mesa!


----------



## Marco pires (16 Nov 2021 às 15:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Diversos cenários em cima da mesa sendo cada vez mais certo que dia 20 irá chover em especial no Algarve.
> Após esse episodio múltiplos cenários em cima da mesa!




Sim, mas uma mudança de padrão com o AA a migrar para sul é que está complicado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2021 às 18:24)

Marco pires disse:


> Sim, mas uma mudança de padrão com o AA a migrar para sul é que está complicado.


Melhor ainda: vai migrar para a Groenlândia, mas sem garantias de ficar lá!


----------



## cova beira (16 Nov 2021 às 21:31)

‘The Winter is coming ‘

Pelo menos parece !!!!


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2021 às 22:05)

Não me parece que possa vir um cenário chuvoso ou mais normal com o cenário passado. Aparentemente são situações que já não voltam.
 Se recuarmos a 2019 só tivemos 1 semana de chuva em Dezembro. Desbloquear desbloquear só foi já na Primavera de 2020 e nem foi nada de especial.
A questão é saber se quando desbloquear se apanhamos o comboio ou não...já é tudo uma questão de sorte  de caírem 200 ou 300l e encaixar alguma água nas barragens. De qualquer forma acho que nada é garantido...existe sempre aquela hipótese/sonho de um desbloqueio tipo 2009...


----------



## cova beira (16 Nov 2021 às 22:28)

Não entendo o drama que é todos os anos com a chuva 
Portugal é um país onde chove com bastante abundância salvo algumas regiões se há falta de água é porque os recursos hídricos são desperdiçados e subaproveitados devia se olhar mais para os responsáveis por esta situação e menos para a meteorologia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2021 às 23:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Não me parece que possa vir um cenário chuvoso ou mais normal com o cenário passado. Aparentemente são situações que já não voltam.
> Se recuarmos a 2019 só tivemos 1 semana de chuva em Dezembro. Desbloquear desbloquear só foi já na Primavera de 2020 e nem foi nada de especial.
> A questão é saber se quando desbloquear se apanhamos o comboio ou não...já é tudo uma questão de sorte  de caírem 200 ou 300l e encaixar alguma água nas barragens. De qualquer forma acho que nada é garantido...existe sempre aquela hipótese/sonho de um desbloqueio tipo 2009...


Se virmos os registos históricos, vemos que o Algarve tem sempre tido uma alternância entre ciclos secos e ciclos mais chuvosos. O problema é que, devido às alterações climáticas, os ciclos mais secos estão a tornar-se mais longos e os mais chuvosos mais curtos. O último ano realmente chuvoso na região foi há 10 anos... 

Ainda assim, isso pode mudar nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2021 às 05:29)

cova beira disse:


> Não entendo o drama que é todos os anos com a chuva
> Portugal é um país onde chove com bastante abundância salvo algumas regiões se há falta de água é porque os recursos hídricos são desperdiçados e subaproveitados devia se olhar mais para os responsáveis por esta situação e menos para a meteorologia


Deixe lá.... 
É como todos os anos o drama com a neve... Ou a falta dela! 

Em relação a uma mudança de padrão o frio vem aí só falta saber se com chuva ou não!


----------



## cova beira (17 Nov 2021 às 11:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Deixe lá....
> É como todos os anos o drama com a neve... Ou a falta dela!
> 
> Em relação a uma mudança de padrão o frio vem aí só falta saber se com chuva ou não!


A neve é um fenómeno raro por estas bandas por essa razão desperta tanto fascínio a mim e a tantos outros foristas, a chuva não tanto


----------



## Santofsky (17 Nov 2021 às 16:05)

Parece que o inverno este ano irá chegar mais cedo, com uma semana de antecipação em relação ao previsto... Resta saber se com chuva ou sem chuva...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2021 às 19:09)

Santofsky disse:


> Parece que o inverno este ano irá chegar mais cedo, com uma semana de antecipação em relação ao previsto... Resta saber se com chuva ou sem chuva...


Neste momento ganha claramente o frio face à chuva com todos os modelos a convergirem para a mesma situação com um gigante anticiclone em cristã em direcção a NOS!
Mesmo esta pequena depressão prevista para dia 20 está a perder intensidade e a chuva mal pisara terra.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2021 às 19:39)

Neste momento era mais importante a chuva do que o frio.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2021 às 22:26)

A chuva era realmente mais importante, mas pelo menos vem algum frio...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2021 às 14:17)

Logo à noite está tudo de binóculos à procura dos raios.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2021 às 14:21)

Também disponível ao IPMA, supostamente.


----------



## Santofsky (19 Nov 2021 às 16:56)

A comunicação social anda por aí a anunciar um "fim de semana frio" como ainda agora ouvi na Comercial e vi também no site da RFM uma notícia "plantada" de que o frio polar iria chegar já amanhã... Nada mais errado, uma pura e tremenda aldrabice. 
Que nós saibamos o frio só chega na segunda-feira... O fim de semana ainda será ameno, com máximas que podem inclusivamente atingir 20°C nalguns locais. 
Mas pronto lá está, o Zé Povinho tem que pagar para ouvir toda esta iliteracia meteorológica dos expertos da comunicação social, sendo obrigado a ouvir todas estas asneiradas e aldrabices, ou não fosse Portugal um autêntico país de analfabetos em certos parâmetros...


----------



## Thomar (19 Nov 2021 às 19:55)

Mais uns 200km para *Este* e era perfeito!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2021 às 20:18)

Thomar disse:


> Mais uns 200km para *Este* e era perfeito!


A instabilidade ainda chega cá... É preciso paciência!


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2021 às 09:20)




----------



## dvieira (20 Nov 2021 às 12:55)

Está saìda do GFS das 06h bem fria para a próxima semana a seguir um pouco o que o ECMWF previa a alguns dias. A precipitação é que seria pouca. Está saìda a dar bastante frio também em altura. Será um desvaneio ou para começar a ser tendência ? . A distância temporal ainda é grande e concerteza haverá mais ajustes.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2021 às 15:52)

O frio ainda nao é muito, mas a chuva vai ser bem pouca...


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2021 às 22:44)

se o NHC não estiver a dormir... vamos ter avisos para a zona da madeira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2021 às 00:46)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Menos em Portugal xD


No Algarve não há sinal devido à incerteza nos modelos - o exemplo claro disso é que, na última saída, o modelo operacional do ECMWF cortou imenso na precipitação, mas o ensemble continua a prever bastante precipitação!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2021 às 21:33)

O frio tb ja foi retirado quase todo - as mínimas vao ser acima do inicialmente previsto pra esta semana. Pouco ou nenhuma geada nos locais habituais.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2021 às 21:43)

jamestorm disse:


> O frio tb ja foi retirado quase todo - as mínimas vao ser acima do inicialmente previsto pra esta semana. Pouco ou nenhuma geada nos locais habituais.


Mais do que o frio, que não é assim tão importante neste momento, foi a precipitação que vai desaparecendo nos modelos, os mesmos chegaram a prever chuva significativa no final da semana, mas provavelmente quem vai ganhar é o AA, ainda que possa chover algo no entanto.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2021 às 22:42)

Terça ou Quarta logo teremos mais certezas! A ver o que se sai da interação das massas fria e quente. Confesso que já estive mais optimista num cenário chuvoso para o sul...

Está a ser um ano muito estranho! Não vejo paralelo com nenhum que me lembre...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2021 às 23:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais do que o frio, que não é assim tão importante neste momento, foi a precipitação que vai desaparecendo nos modelos, os mesmos chegaram a prever chuva significativa no final da semana, mas provavelmente quem vai ganhar é o AA, ainda que possa chover algo no entanto.


Entendo, a chuva faz MUITO mais falta. Mas sou aficionado do fio eheh.

Aqui na zona Oeste o frio é interessante pra aumentar a frutificação das pereiras e maceiras...o  numero correcto de horas de frio dá uniformidade de calibre e boa produção. Nos anos quase sem geadas ha mais pragas e a fruta começa a ter frutificações disruptivas: pouca frutificação ou muita fruta, mas de má qualidade e mau calibre...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2021 às 23:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Terça ou Quarta logo teremos mais certezas! A ver o que se sai da interação das massas fria e quente. Confesso que já estive mais optimista num cenário chuvoso para o sul...
> 
> Está a ser um ano muito estranho! Não vejo paralelo com nenhum que me lembre...


Este ano, a fiabilidade dos modelos não anda lá muito bem, as previsões de uma semana, se formos a ver a previsão no dia 13/11 para o dia 20/11 pouca precipitação previam e mesmo em cima do acontecimento nunca modelaram grandes acumulados, só o WRF e o Harmonie-AROME da AEMET, AROME do IPMA tiveram mais perto da realidade e das quantidades que caíram, principalmente em São Brás de Alportel.

Até, o IPMA não acreditava bem no AROME, já que o ECM não mostrava nada de especial, tanto que só lançou o aviso amarelo perto das 23h na 6ª feira.

Eu cá não lembro-me de errar tanto em previsões semanais, tenho metido água em praticamente todas as situações de instabilidade que tem acontecido neste Outono e peca sempre por defeito e não por excesso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2021 às 12:01)

O que vejo e que agora teremos uns dias bem frescos e posteriormente com um bloqueio mais efectivo, teremos um poderoso bloqueio, e uma subida das temperaturas... 
Olhando ao mapa da água no solo, temos grande parte do Sul perto do ponto de emurchimento. 
O mês de Novembro a ser extremamente seco em quase todo o país e o nível das barragens a aumentar o stress hídrico. 
Agora entramos no período mais frio e com mais Geadas, orvalho e afins que deverá ajudar a que diminua necessidade de rega, e por conseguinte o nível das barragens não desça tanto. 
Seja como for relativamente a estas digamos que nesta altura a situação e normal, e sem motivo de preocupação!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2021 às 15:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que vejo e que agora teremos uns dias bem frescos e posteriormente com um bloqueio mais efectivo, teremos um poderoso bloqueio, e uma subida das temperaturas...
> Olhando ao mapa da água no solo, temos grande parte do Sul perto do ponto de emurchimento.
> O mês de Novembro a ser extremamente seco em quase todo o país e o nível das barragens a aumentar o stress hídrico.
> Agora entramos no período mais frio e com mais Geadas, orvalho e afins que deverá ajudar a que diminua necessidade de rega, e por conseguinte o nível das barragens não desça tanto.
> Seja como for relativamente a estas digamos que nesta altura a situação e normal, e sem motivo de preocupação!


Temos um problema!...Nos últimos anos ou recupera-se algo no Outono, ou seja até meados de Dezembro ou senão já só na Primavera a partir do fim de Fevereiro. Com o estado dos solos  agora e admitindo um Inverno seco, dificilmente recuperaríamos 15/20% em muitas bacias durante a Primavera. Nada disto é uma ciência exacta ainda mais agora com tanto devaneio, estou apenas a fazer um exercício...
Em relação aos próximos tempos eu quero acreditar que Dezembro será mais chuvoso e que o bloqueio do início do mês não durará muito tempo mas lá está isto é para ser visto com calma um dia de cada vez...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2021 às 15:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Temos um problema!...Nos últimos anos ou recupera-se algo no Outono, ou seja até meados de Dezembro ou senão já só na Primavera a partir do fim de Fevereiro. Com o estado dos solos  agora e admitindo um Inverno seco, dificilmente recuperaríamos 15/20% em muitas bacias durante a Primavera. Nada disto é uma ciência exacta ainda mais agora com tanto devaneio, estou apenas a fazer um exercício...
> Em relação aos próximos tempos eu quero acreditar que Dezembro será mais chuvoso e que o bloqueio do início do mês não durará muito tempo mas lá está isto é para ser visto com calma um dia de cada vez...


Parece incrível que a um mês de acabar o ano aqui em Faro seguimos com pouco mais de 180 mm. 
Se Dezembro se mantiver segundo as perspectivas então estaremos perante um dos anos mais secos de sempre  aqui em Faro.... 
Já agora será provável que cheguemos a final de Novembro em seca extrema no Barlavento algarvio..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2021 às 18:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> em Faro seguimos com pouco mais de 180 mm.


E o mais impressionante é que a maioria da precipitação anual caiu entre 20 de janeiro e 5 de março. 

Em 2019, o ano só não acabou sendo o mais seco de sempre por causa das tempestades David e Elsa em meados de dezembro. Este ano veremos o que acontece, mas as perspetivas de precipitação ainda são piores que na altura (as depressões atlânticas estão mais afastadas de Portugal Continental este ano que em 2019)!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2021 às 20:07)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E o mais impressionante é que a maioria da precipitação anual caiu entre 20 de janeiro e 5 de março.
> 
> Em 2019, o ano só não acabou sendo o mais seco de sempre por causa das tempestades David e Elsa em meados de dezembro. Este ano veremos o que acontece, mas as perspetivas de precipitação ainda são piores que na altura (as depressões atlânticas estão mais afastadas de Portugal Continental este ano que em 2019)!


Sim, 2019 só não foi um ano extremamente seco porque choveu bem no final de novembro e em dezembro, durante 1 semana com grandes acumulados. De resto, foi terrível. Nesse ano, seguia a estação netatmo instalada entre Arronches e Elvas e tinha um acumulado anual inferior a 300mm até essa altura. 
2017 foi péssimo em Abril, raro é o ano em que não chove nada neste mês como aconteceu nesse ano, e no outono porque em janeiro e fevereiro ainda apareceram uns dias com boa chuva devido a umas cut-off's.
Atualmente, com o anticiclone a bloquear todo o Atlântico à nossa latitude, se tivermos umas entradas frias de raspão, umas frentes fracas e aguaceiros junto ao litoral como o previsto para esta semana, já temos sorte. As previsões sazonais valem o que valem, mas continuam a mostrar um cenário idêntico para os meses seguintes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2021 às 20:07)

*


*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Nov 2021 às 09:36)

Actualização do nível das Barragens no Algarve.. 
Odeleite e Beliche subiram +70 cm
Bravura +2 cm
Odeleite e Arade desceram no volume armazenado... 

Isto so para mostrar o efeito destas ultimas chuvas aqui no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2021 às 18:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Actualização do nível das Barragens no Algarve..
> Odeleite e Beliche subiram +70 cm
> Bravura +2 cm
> Odeleite e Arade desceram no volume armazenado...
> ...


Parece-me que em Setembro Odeleite e  Beliche acumularam mais ! As chuvas de Outono no Sotavento apenas compensaram os gastos desde Setembro...
Atualmente se formos a ver só chove no sul( Algarve em particular) por cut-off o que geralmente não é nada democrático. O rio atmosférico de fim de Outubro (raro no sul) acumulou apenas nas serras!


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2021 às 12:30)

Na última atualização nas previsões automáticas do IPMA, preveem a partir de sábado tempo estável até perder de vista (aqui para a zona), até irrita.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2021 às 12:48)

Thomar disse:


> Na última atualização nas previsões automáticas do IPMA, preveem a partir de sábado tempo estável até perder de vista (aqui para a zona), até irrita.


É verdade, este outono resumiu-se a 2/3 dias de chuva no fim de Outubro e pouco mais, isso reflete-se na percentagem de água nos solos, em que muitas zonas estão em ponto de emurchecimento, às portas do inverno.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2021 às 14:43)

Ao que tudo indica o bloqueio prolongar-se-á pela segunda semana de Dezembro. O Outono, a ser salvo, poderá ser apenas na sua última semana. Para o Inverno nem vale a pena fazer prognósticos...
Isto está para esquecer!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2021 às 16:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Ao que tudo indica o bloqueio prolongar-se-á pela segunda semana de Dezembro. O Outono, a ser salvo, poderá ser apenas na sua última semana.


O Outono meteorológico termina já dia 30 deste mês.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2021 às 21:39)

Choveu bem 2-3 aqui no Oeste em Outubro e os campos tornaram-se bem verdes, mas daí pra cá nota-se já a falta de agua..
Isto cheira-me que vai ser bem fraquinho, ao contrario do que eu achei...tinha o feeling que ia ser um daqueles anos bem chuvosos.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2021 às 21:07)

Pessoal esta semana e passe a publicidade, no Aldi, e para quem quer ter um termómetro com medição de HR, tem aqui este:

_Sábado dia 27 de Novembro


			https://www.aldi.pt/oportunidades-da-semana/a-partir-de-sabado-27-11--/higrometro-com-alarme-de-bolor-7000483-1-0.article.html
		

_

e na semana a seguir têm uma estação meteorológica:

_Sábado dia 4 de Dezembro


			https://www.aldi.pt/oportunidades-da-semana/a-partir-de-sabado-4-12/estacao-meteorologica-digital-8161-1-0.article.html
		

_


----------



## tonítruo (25 Nov 2021 às 21:51)

Thomar disse:


> Pessoal esta semana e passe a publicidade, no Aldi, e para quem quer ter um termómetro com medição de HR, tem aqui este:
> 
> _Sábado dia 27 de Novembro
> 
> ...







Como é que eles conseguem dormir com 30ºC ?!


----------



## Santofsky (26 Nov 2021 às 00:30)

tonítruo disse:


> Como é que eles conseguem dormir com 30ºC ?!



Há pessoal que no inverno mete as casas com o aquecimento a bombar a essa temperatura ou próxima disso. Quem entra nessas casas vindo da rua é como se estivesse a entrar dentro de uma autêntica sauna ou a abrir a porta dum forno, não me admira que essas pessoas andem de t-shirt e calções e durmam apenas com um lençol de verão... em pleno inverno. É como o verão na rua, só que dentro de casa.


----------



## Toby (26 Nov 2021 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Os noruegueses já eram os líderes na opendata livre, mas convido-vos a ir ver as previsões, um exemplo na minha região muito perto de casa:








						Long term weather forecast for Aljubarrota (Prazeres)
					

Weather forecast for Aljubarrota (Prazeres) for the next 9 days.




					www.yr.no
				











						Long term weather forecast for Aljubarrota (São Vicente)
					

Weather forecast for Aljubarrota (São Vicente) for the next 9 days.




					www.yr.no
				











						Long term weather forecast for Aljubarrota
					

Weather forecast for Aljubarrota for the next 9 days.




					www.yr.no
				











						Long term weather forecast for Alcobaça
					

Weather forecast for Alcobaça for the next 9 days.




					www.yr.no
				









É incrível o que eles fazem a milhares de quilómetros de distância por um país que não é o deles!


----------



## tonítruo (26 Nov 2021 às 15:35)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Os noruegueses já eram os líderes na opendata livre, mas convido-vos a ir ver as previsões, um exemplo na minha região muito perto de casa:
> 
> ...


Muito bom, era só adicionarem o ponto de orvalho e ficaria perfeito.


----------



## Toby (26 Nov 2021 às 15:45)

tonítruo disse:


> Muito bom, era só adicionarem o ponto de orvalho e ficaria perfeito.


 https://www.yr.no/en/details/table/2-2271966/Portugal/Leiria/Alcobaça Municipality/Aljubarrota


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2021 às 20:13)

Santofsky disse:


> Há pessoal que no inverno mete as casas com o aquecimento a bombar a essa temperatura ou próxima disso. Quem entra nessas casas vindo da rua é como se estivesse a entrar dentro de uma autêntica sauna ou a abrir a porta dum forno, não me admira que essas pessoas andem de t-shirt e calções e durmam apenas com um lençol de verão... em pleno inverno. É como o verão na rua, só que dentro de casa.


Basicamente descreveste o Inverno na Alemanha... apesar das temperaturas baixas na rua, dentro de casa NINGUÉM passa frio. Quando la vivi chegava a incomodar de tao quente que as casa estão...anda tudo de t shirt dentro de casa - casacos só na rua!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2021 às 20:18)

Tenho alguma dificuldade em aceitar que comunicação social só fale da suposta "Onda de Frio" quando isto nao se trata de uma verdadeira onda de frio e as temperaturas sejam normalíssimas para a época. 
Vivemos na era do sensacionalismo meteorológico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2021 às 20:33)

jamestorm disse:


> Basicamente descreveste o Inverno na Alemanha... apesar das temperaturas baixas na rua, dentro de casa NINGUÉM passa frio. Quando la vivi chegava a incomodar de tao quente que as casa estão...anda tudo de t shirt dentro de casa - casacos só na rua!


Aqui, na tugalândia andasse de casaco, luvas e gorro em casa no Inverno e andasse nú no Verão, enquanto na Alemanha andasse nu todo o ano.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Nov 2021 às 20:47)

nada de novo, se isto continuar assim vai ser bonito vai, que lástima!!!!


----------



## Toby (26 Nov 2021 às 21:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, na tugalândia andasse de casaco, luvas e gorro em casa no Inverno e andasse nú no Verão, enquanto na Alemanha andasse nu todo o ano.



bem, na bélgica fui "censurado" com a minha mulher por cima das capas, aqui está por baixo das capas ... bem ok já não temos 20 anos de idade ... 
No Inverno, claro, no Verão, é uma história diferente....


----------



## Santofsky (26 Nov 2021 às 22:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Tenho alguma dificuldade em aceitar que comunicação social só fale da suposta "Onda de Frio" quando isto nao se trata de uma verdadeira onda de frio e as temperaturas sejam normalíssimas para a época.
> Vivemos na era do sensacionalismo meteorológico.



Onda de frio... 
Só rir com estes expertos da comunicação social, de facto a iliteracia meteorológica no seu melhor. 
Tenho quase a certeza de que a definição de anticiclone ou depressão destes expertos deve ser do mesmo nível da minha definição de procedimentos para a produção de azeite...


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2021 às 23:41)

Santofsky disse:


> Onda de frio...
> Só rir com estes expertos da comunicação social, de facto a iliteracia meteorológica no seu melhor.
> Tenho quase a certeza de que a definição de anticiclone ou depressão destes expertos deve ser do mesmo nível da minha definição de procedimentos para a produção de azeite...


A CNN tugal foi pra rua em directo ver a vaga de frio...e sabem onde teve que ir?? Até Bragança...onde a geada e o gelo que estavam a filmar é perfeitamente normal para epoca do ano, até está mais quente que o normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Nov 2021 às 00:22)

Afinal de contas parece que o anticiclone vai-se formar um bocado mais a oeste do que estava previsto, nas últimas atualizações de alguns modelos (ECMWF incluído). Isto pode ser boa notícia para Portugal Continental, pois assim será mais fácil a entrada de massas de instabilidade e possivelmente depressões de inverno a sério. Ainda há esperança!


----------



## Santofsky (27 Nov 2021 às 12:43)

jamestorm disse:


> A CNN tugal foi pra rua em directo ver a vaga de frio...e sabem onde teve que ir?? Até Bragança...onde a geada e o gelo que estavam a filmar é perfeitamente normal para epoca do ano, até está mais quente que o normal.



CNN Portugal é do mesmo nível de lixo da CMTV ou da antiga TVI 24. Aliás, todos os canais de televisão são lixo no que diz respeito à meteorologia. 
E o problema é que certas pessoas, que não percebem igualmente a ponta dum chavo de meteorologia tal e qual como esses expertos da comunicação social, vão atrás dessas fake news e notícias sensacionalistas. E depois quando na realidade não acontece nada do que estava previsto por esses jornaleiros e repórteres da treta ainda  murmuram e reclamam "epá, esses gajos andam sempre a enganar e a assustar as pessoas" 
Pior ainda: já cheguei a ouvir inclusivamente certas barbaridades do tamanho do Burj Khalifa, como esta e passo a citar - cuidado para não ferir as suscetibilidades:
"Março é mais quente do que setembro"


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2021 às 12:50)

Santofsky disse:


> jornaleiros e repórteres da treta



É um profissional que tem que estar pronto a informar sobre qualquer assunto a qualquer momento. Não é propriamente fácil.

Os editores também têm a sua culpa. Mas novamente, nem toda a gente é enciclopédia ambulante.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Nov 2021 às 13:10)

Santofsky disse:


> Onda de frio...
> Só rir com estes expertos da comunicação social, de facto a iliteracia meteorológica no seu melhor.
> Tenho quase a certeza de que a definição de anticiclone ou depressão destes expertos deve ser do mesmo nível da minha definição de procedimentos para a produção de azeite...


Caro Santofsky, sou jornalista há três décadas e um apaixonado por meteorologia desde que me conheço. Não generalize, por favor. Seria o equivalente a que eu considerasse que todos os meteorologistas amadores escrevem espertos com "x", como é o seu caso. Mas vou considerar tratar-se de uma gralha.


----------



## Luis Filipe (27 Nov 2021 às 15:31)

Santofsky disse:


> CNN Portugal é do mesmo nível de lixo da CMTV ou da antiga TVI 24. Aliás, todos os canais de televisão são lixo no que diz respeito à meteorologia.
> E o problema é que certas pessoas, que não percebem igualmente a ponta dum chavo de meteorologia tal e qual como esses expertos da comunicação social, vão atrás dessas fake news e notícias sensacionalistas. E depois quando na realidade não acontece nada do que estava previsto por esses jornaleiros e repórteres da treta ainda murmuram e reclamam "epá, esses gajos andam sempre a enganar e a assustar as pessoas"
> Pior ainda: já cheguei a ouvir inclusivamente certas barbaridades do tamanho do Burj Khalifa, como esta e passo a citar - cuidado para não ferir as suscetibilidades:
> "Março é mais quente do que setembro"


Não é só na meteorologia é em tudo o que seja científico e investigação científica os canais portugueses são um completo lixo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Nov 2021 às 16:28)

Se o meteoPt abrisse um canal tipo Weather Chanel, posso ser o equivalente ao Jim cantore cá da minha zona 
Lives de acompanhamento do estado do tempo, radar, etc e bastantes anúncios. 
Era capaz de ser um canal auto suficiente.
Caso não o fosse, fazia-se um canal ibérico.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Nov 2021 às 18:34)

Parece que Dezembro seguirá o exemplo de anos anteriores por cá... com muita pouca precipitação!


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2021 às 07:14)

jamestorm disse:


> A CNN tugal foi pra rua em directo ver a vaga de frio...e sabem onde teve que ir?? Até Bragança...onde a geada e o gelo que estavam a filmar é perfeitamente normal para epoca do ano, até está mais quente que o normal.


Está mais quente que o normal?


----------



## Santofsky (28 Nov 2021 às 16:28)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Caro Santofsky, sou jornalista há três décadas e um apaixonado por meteorologia desde que me conheço. Não generalize, por favor. Seria o equivalente a que eu considerasse que todos os meteorologistas amadores escrevem espertos com "x", como é o seu caso. Mas vou considerar tratar-se de uma gralha.



Aqui ninguém está a generalizar nada... O problema é que hoje em dia estamos a formar burros e copos de leite (perdoem-me as palavras, pois é assim mesmo...), da qual poucos escapam (como será o seu caso), que não percebem nada da área da qual foram formados. É mais ou menos como comprar um pacote de Lay's ou Ruffles e à medida que se vai enchendo a barriga de chips (ou batatas fritas, se preferirem) encontra-se lá pelo meio um "curso" saído em papel de doutor de meia tigela. 
Quanto aos "expertos", esta palavra não tem nada a ver com "espertos" mas sim com "experts" (que significa profissionais), palavra que o corretor do telemóvel não reconhece.


----------



## Santofsky (28 Nov 2021 às 16:43)

Quanto à meteorologia em si propriamente dita, parece que durante a semana que está a começar poderemos ter alguns pingos sobretudo a norte e centro... Aliás, dezembro irá começar com chuva em praticamente todo o país (embora o grosso da precipitação se verifique a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela), e daí para a frente será ainda uma incógnita... Uma coisa é certa: embora a chuva possa ser pouca, o frio parece que veio de facto para ficar, pois as máximas nos próximos 10 dias não deverão ir além dos 12°C em muitos pontos do Norte e dos 15°C em Lisboa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2021 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Está mais quente que o normal?
> 
> Ver anexo 670


Uma normal mais recente e seria ainda mais notória a anomalia negativa nas temperaturas, sendo mais acentuada na mínima, por exemplo, a estação Faro (Aeroporto) a média da mínima é de 11.1ºC e ontem foi registada uma mínima de 5.5ºC, ou seja, 5.6ºC abaixo da normal.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2021 às 18:32)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma coisa é certa: embora a chuva possa ser pouca, o frio parece que veio de facto para ficar, pois as máximas nos próximos 10 dias não deverão ir além dos 12°C em muitos pontos do Norte e dos 15°C em Lisboa.


Onde está a anormalidade disso? Perfeitamente normal para Dezembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2021 às 18:35)

Santofsky disse:


> Onda de frio...
> Só rir com estes expertos da comunicação social, de facto a iliteracia meteorológica no seu melhor.
> Tenho quase a certeza de que a definição de anticiclone ou depressão destes expertos deve ser do mesmo nível da minha definição de procedimentos para a produção de azeite...


Por acaso, sabes o que é uma onda de frio?

Poderá existir estações meteorológicas que poderão registar onda de frio, Évora não regista uma onda de frio porque falhou por 0.4ºC num dia, senão tinha 6 dias consecutivos com uma anomalia superior a 5ºC em relação à média, portanto deve existir estações que andam no limiar da onda de frio, até o IPMA poderá considerar na mesma, por 0.4ºC de diferença não é assim tanto.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2021 às 15:52)

Já começa o adiar com o anti-ciclone mais chegado a Portugal! Agora é o Verão da "Restauração"...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2021 às 16:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Já começa o adiar com o anti-ciclone mais chegado a Portugal! Agora é o Verão da "Restauração"...



Seguindo a lógica dos últimos anos teremos que esperar até final de Fevereiro para ver alguma animação!


----------



## Cesar (29 Nov 2021 às 17:35)

Com o Anticiclone por perto isto está a ser bonito está, até já existe vários Verões dentro de um ano civil.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2021 às 19:19)

Inverno climatológico: que tempo nos reserva o próximo trimestre?
					

A previsão sazonal do inverno climatológico 2021/2022 em Portugal, Açores e Madeira mostra trimestre pouco chuvoso e com temperaturas acima do normal.




					www.tempo.pt
				






Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (29 Nov 2021 às 19:21)

Depois do verão de São Martinho... Parece que poderemos vir a ter brevemente... O verão de Natal. 
A não ser que hajam os típicos nevoeiros persistentes que costumam já existir nesta altura do ano...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2021 às 19:33)

Santofsky disse:


> Depois do verão de São Martinho... Parece que poderemos vir a ter brevemente... O verão de Natal.
> A não ser que hajam os típicos nevoeiros persistentes que costumam já existir nesta altura do ano...


Ainda é cedo fazer previsões para o Natal, mas sim, nos últimos anos a quadra festiva tem se apresentado com tempo estável e por vezes ameno, o Natal em vez de ser passado á lareira é na esplanada, esperemos ( pelo menos no meu caso) que este ano seja passado á lareira.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2021 às 20:27)

joselamego disse:


> Inverno climatológico: que tempo nos reserva o próximo trimestre?
> 
> 
> A previsão sazonal do inverno climatológico 2021/2022 em Portugal, Açores e Madeira mostra trimestre pouco chuvoso e com temperaturas acima do normal.
> ...


Cópia directa das previsões do ECM que aparentemente tem tudo para falhar para este mês...


----------



## Marco pires (29 Nov 2021 às 21:08)

o IPMA está a prever para os próximos dias um tempo que nem é carne nem é peixe, alguma pouca chuva e temperaturas um pouco mais baixas mas não passa disso.
pelo menos não vamos ter dias a fio de céu limpo.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2021 às 21:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cópia directa das previsões do ECM que aparentemente tem tudo para falhar para este mês...



É o modelo mencionado...

Só que as cartas apresentadas são do início do mês.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2021 às 21:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> esperemos ( pelo menos no meu caso) que este ano seja passado á lareira.



Obviamente que tens que ter invernos amenos. Estarias a contribuir


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Nov 2021 às 23:45)

Orion disse:


> É o modelo mencionado...
> 
> Só que as cartas apresentadas são do início do mês.


Sim do início do mês eu sei, tal como as previsões de todos os outros modelos. Agora daqui a uns dias teremos mais previsões que esperemos sejam melhores...


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2021 às 12:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim do início do mês eu sei, tal como as previsões de todos os outros modelos. Agora daqui a uns dias teremos mais previsões que esperemos sejam melhores...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2021 às 13:35)

Em apenas 4 dias, mudou a previsão semanal do ECM para a semana de 6 a 12 de Dezembro

Dia 25/11




Dia 29/11


----------



## Santofsky (30 Nov 2021 às 14:22)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neve a cota zero no Litoral Norte... só para quem acredita no Pai Natal (ou no Menino Jesus, tanto faz)!



Obviamente que é só para quem acredita no Pai Natal, ainda para mais dada a distância temporal... Mas acredito que anos como 2009 ou 2010 um dia terão de regressar, não pode ser sempre a mesma monotonia...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2021 às 20:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em apenas 4 dias, mudou a previsão semanal do ECM para a semana de 6 a 12 de Dezembro
> 
> Dia 25/11
> 
> ...


E melhor não olhar as semanas seguintes para não ficares desiludido... 
Previsão dessa semana seria situação típica de noroeste/norte, fria por sinal e onde costuma gerar grandes acumulados nas vertentes norte das serras. 
Infelizmente nem será esse o caso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2021 às 22:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E melhor não olhar as semanas seguintes para não ficares desiludido...
> Previsão dessa semana seria situação típica de noroeste/norte, fria por sinal e onde costuma gerar grandes acumulados nas vertentes norte das serras.
> Infelizmente nem será esse o caso.


A realidade é que não há razões para ficar iludido com precipitação. Os principais modelos pouco ou nada preveem para o sul do país nos próximos 10 dias, mas felizmente parece que vai começar a chover no Norte e Centro (e no Norte a situação este ano também não está muito famosa)!


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2021 às 00:04)

Este ano parece que tem algumas semelhanças com 2017... A diferença é que desta vez é praticamente no país todo. Para recordação, no ano hidrológico 2017/2018 só desbloqueou a sério em Fevereiro de 2018.
Não querendo avançar com prognósticos talvez só lá para a Primavera a coisa melhore... o período Dezembro-Abril será absolutamente decisivo para o futuro do sul ! Esqueçam lá a covid! Isso é o menor dos nossos males neste momento!


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2021 às 12:53)

Boas o mês que agora começa promete ser frio segundo alguns meteorologistas outros secos, vamos ver quem vai acertar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Dez 2021 às 14:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Este ano parece que tem algumas semelhanças com 2017... A diferença é que desta vez é praticamente no país todo. Para recordação, no ano hidrológico 2017/2018 só desbloqueou a sério em Fevereiro de 2018.
> Não querendo avançar com prognósticos talvez só lá para a Primavera a coisa melhore... o período Dezembro-Abril será absolutamente decisivo para o futuro do sul ! Esqueçam lá a covid! Isso é o menor dos nossos males neste momento!


Nesta altura as previsões quer de Inverno quer de Primavera são em tudo semelhantes as de esse ano, mas de referir que a sul nesse mesmo ano as barragens entrarem em Outono / Inverno muito piores do que estão agora. 
Mas foi só com base nas previsões do início de Janeiro, que a Primavera começou a ser apontada como sendo chuvosa. 
Segundo alguns especialistas isto tende a acontecer sempre que se passa da previsão de uma La Nina forte para uma fraca a moderada. 
Acredito que este ano tal como em 2017/2018 assistiremos a um padrão semelhante.. 
Em resumo acho que Janeiro ainda será bem seco a sul, mas Fevereiro em diante teremos tempo mais chuvoso..


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2021 às 16:51)

Análise frontal do MetOffice, de Setembro até agora:


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2021 às 22:44)

Os meteogramas em texto do meteopt se foram ?
Queria fazer uma analise para ir à neve no dia 8 que parece haver indicios de neve a cotas baixas

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2021 às 23:57)

vai até Montalegre, é bem capaz de cair um grande nevão.


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2021 às 00:23)

A Serra da Estrela também deverá ter u grande nevão.


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2021 às 17:53)

Cesar disse:


> A Serra da Estrela também deverá ter u grande nevão.


A serra da estrela vai estar logo cortada por isso nem penso em ir lá 


Em vila pouca de aguiar ha hipoteses razoaveis ?

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2021 às 17:57)

Já tiraram tudo nas últimas saídas, logo vi pelo pessoal não andar aqui ahaha bye bye neve foi bom ver te nos modelos


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2021 às 18:08)

Pois é provável os modelos precisam melhorar nas previsões a Longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2021 às 18:46)

Podia ser o GFS mas não é. CT durou 12h


----------



## trovoadas (3 Dez 2021 às 20:24)

Não existem perspectivas de grandes chuvas para o sul até pelo menos dia 15! A seca no Barlavento Algarvio está a ficar muito preocupante! Não sei senão será decretada seca extrema agora no próximo boletim.
As alfarrobeiras parecem "carvalhos" no Outono...mesmo em zonas onde ainda choveu qualquer coisa aqui relativamente perto de Loulé. De modo geral de Loulé para Oeste há muito pouca humidade nos solos!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2021 às 01:05)

Será provavelmente colocado o Barlavento em seca extrema no final deste mês que passou. Em relação a precipitação do mes de Dezembro será aqui a sul mais um mês extremamente seco e sim, sim já estou a dar este mês como perdido... 
Janeiro e Fevereiro poucas melhorias deverão ter.. 
Em termos de barragens diz a história que mesmo em anos muito secos entre Dez a Fevereiro as barragens pouco ou nada descem a sul, por isso sem qq alarme. 
Primavera logo se verá..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2021 às 01:08)

Já agora saiu a previsão do Meteofrance que não trás nada de novo, apenas acentua as hipóteses de que mesmo a norte o Inverno seja seco. 
Coloca um anticiclone continental muito forte, mas abre a hipótese de cutt offs poderem surgir a Sudoeste, embora maioritariamente deva reinar o tempo anticiclonico.


----------



## Cesar (5 Dez 2021 às 19:15)

Já falta pouco para uma verdadeira semana de Inverno.


----------



## comentador (5 Dez 2021 às 19:15)

Boa noite,

Nos outros anos, apesar da seca aqui no Sul, sempre vai chovendo pouco, mas dá para manter o verde das plantas. Agora este ano, a situação está a tornar-se muito preocupante. Estão sementeiras de cereais feitas há mais de um mês e não nasce nada. As ervas no campo ainda não nasceram. A semente lançada à terra vai perdendo o poder germinativo e as formigas carregam-nas. Estamos piores que a seca de 2005, pois além de ter sido o ano mais seco e miserável para o sequeiro, ainda houve searas que nasceram e completaram o ciclo, nas zonas de terras mais baixas e mais férteis.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2021 às 20:05)

comentador disse:


> Nos outros anos, apesar da seca aqui no Sul, sempre vai chovendo pouco, mas dá para manter o verde das plantas.


Em 2017, as ervas também não brotaram no Alentejo - de facto, só começaram a brotar a sério em março, quando finalmente veio a chuva, e em 2005 o outono foi bastante chuvoso! Este outono não só não tem havido chuva a Sul (tirando algumas trovoadas - algo residual) como grande parte do Sul do país está em ponto de emurchecimento permanente a 5 de dezembro!!! Nem em 2017 tal ocorreu!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Dez 2021 às 20:16)

Em Faro salvo algum erro minoritária nas contas ainda só choveu cerca de 180 mm. 
Um valor que nunca me lembro de ter tido! 
Mas tal como em 2017/2018 isto vai mudar lá pro final de Fevereiro ou antes disso..


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2021 às 21:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em Faro salvo algum erro minoritária nas contas ainda só choveu cerca de 180 mm.
> *Um valor que nunca me lembro de ter tido!*
> Mas tal como em 2017/2018 isto vai mudar lá pro final de Fevereiro ou antes disso..


Em 2019, o valor foi de 178.6 mm e em 2021 leva 180.6 mm.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Dez 2021 às 21:08)

Cesar disse:


> Já falta pouco para uma verdadeira semana de Inverno.


O que chamas uma verdadeira semana de Inverno? 0 chuva de Coimbra para baixo e temperaturas dentro da média? Podes fundamentar por favor?


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2021 às 23:25)

Quando começar a chover ( um dia terá de chover...) vai ter de chover muito só para repôr a humidade dos solos! Algo como o final  Fevereiro de 2018 já ajudaria qualquer coisa...Agora admitindo que só choverá substancialmente a partir de Março entramos aqui num cenário devastador!  Neste momento as árvores mal se aguentam em pé!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2021 às 23:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2019, o valor foi de 178.6 mm e em 2021 leva 180.6 mm.


Dois anos juntos e ainda ficamos a uns 100mm da média anual já de si fraca...
Isto é dantesco!
Já agora 2020 teve quanto?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2021 às 00:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em 2019, o valor foi de 178.6 mm e em 2021 leva 180.6 mm.


E 2019 foi o pior ano de sempre desde que há registos, ficando pior ainda que os piores anos até ao momento (1971 e 1972, se não estou em erro). 



trovoadas disse:


> Já agora 2020 teve quanto?


Por acaso 2020 até teve bastante precipitação a Sul, se compararmos com anos recentes. Aliás, no Sotavento Algarvio, os valores de precipitação anual estiveram ligeiramente abaixo do normal, sendo que nas estações oficiais de Olhão e Faro estiveram até acima da média anual (pela primeira vez desde 2011), segundo o boletim climatológico anual de 2020 do IPMA: 
https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...bCHRTw/cli_20200101_20201231_pcl_aa_po_pt.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2021 às 13:42)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E 2019 foi o pior ano de sempre desde que há registos, ficando pior ainda que os piores anos até ao momento (1971 e 1972, se não estou em erro).
> 
> 
> Por acaso 2020 até teve bastante precipitação a Sul, se compararmos com anos recentes. Aliás, no Sotavento Algarvio, os valores de precipitação anual estiveram ligeiramente abaixo do normal, sendo que nas estações oficiais de Olhão e Faro estiveram até acima da média anual (pela primeira vez desde 2011), segundo o boletim climatológico anual de 2020 do IPMA:
> https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...bCHRTw/cli_20200101_20201231_pcl_aa_po_pt.pdf


Sim, foi o pior ano desde que há registos na estação Faro (Aeroporto). 



trovoadas disse:


> Dois anos juntos e ainda ficamos a uns 100mm da média anual já de si fraca...
> Isto é dantesco!
> Já agora 2020 teve quanto?


Em 2020, Faro (Aeroporto) registou 536,7 mm. Todo o sotavento acabou entre os 500 a 600 mm, o Barlavento andou pelos 400 a 500 mm. 

Por exemplo, em Alte (535.6 mm) choveu tanto como em Faro, quando a média anda nos 700 mm


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2021 às 16:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E 2019 foi o pior ano de sempre desde que há registos, ficando pior ainda que os piores anos até ao momento (1971 e 1972, se não estou em erro).
> 
> 
> Por acaso 2020 até teve bastante precipitação a Sul, se compararmos com anos recentes. Aliás, no Sotavento Algarvio, os valores de precipitação anual estiveram ligeiramente abaixo do normal, sendo que nas estações oficiais de Olhão e Faro estiveram até acima da média anual (pela primeira vez desde 2011), segundo o boletim climatológico anual de 2020 do IPMA:
> https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...bCHRTw/cli_20200101_20201231_pcl_aa_po_pt.pdf


Sim no entanto no geral o ano acabou por ficar abaixo da média,  alguns casos até bastante, primeiro devido à variabilidade das cut-off's do Outono e depois devido à Primavera muito seca na generalidade do Algarve.

Basta vermos por exemplo a Bravura que só acumulou 15% e Odelouca 20% e depois temos Odeleite e Beliche que acumularam cerca de 40% cada uma. Faço esta comparação porque considero estas bacias bastante simétricas.
Visto de outra forma, o Barlavento neste momento já gastou ou está quase a gastar a água que acumulou no ano hidrológico anterior ao passo que no sotavento ainda tem um "super avit" do que acumulou. Neste aspeto o sotavento também teve sorte pois ainda acumulou em Setembro e Novembro. Sem as chuvas deste Outono, Odeleite já estaria próxima dos 40% ,ou seja uma perda de 30%, desde Abril até agora o que até não é muito considerando a Primavera e o Outono fracos. O grande problema é simplesmente não chover...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2021 às 16:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, foi o pior ano desde que há registos na estação Faro (Aeroporto).
> 
> 
> Em 2020, Faro (Aeroporto) registou 536,7 mm. Todo o sotavento acabou entre os 500 a 600 mm, o Barlavento andou pelos 400 a 500 mm.
> ...


Obrigado pelos valores! Isso só corrobora a minha perspectiva empírica das coisas! Basicamente 2 anos dos mais secos já registados e pelo meio um ano menos mau...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Dez 2021 às 16:50)

Já agora 2018 tb teve valores idênticos a 2020 com cerca de 530 mm acumulados penso eu... 
Na verdade temos andado a variar entre o normal e muito seco.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2021 às 18:22)

Em desenvolvimento:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2021 às 23:11)

leofe disse:


> Precisamos de chuva!


Eu nunca afirmei o contrário e concordo plenamente com o teu comentário.


----------



## leofe (9 Dez 2021 às 00:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Eu nunca afirmei o contrário e concordo plenamente com o teu comentário


Eu também não disse que estavas a afirmar o contrário  
Falei em especial por causa de comentários no Facebook que já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez que encontro! Só espero é que nunca mais o nosso país viva uma situação tão calamitosa como viveu em 2017.


----------



## Santofsky (9 Dez 2021 às 03:22)

leofe disse:


> Precisamos de chuva! Está tudo seco, principalmente no Sul. Dizem que janeiro será mais chuvoso, veremos!
> E permitam-me um desabafo. Ás vezes ando no Facebook e em algumas publicações leio comentários que me dão alguma revolta. Ainda agora, numa publicação que fala sobre a ausência de chuva que se veja nos próximos dias, um artista disse que já está fartinho de chuva. Não sei de que zona do país é nem me interessa, mas ainda ontem saiu o boletim climatológico de novembro publicado pelo IPMA e lá diz que a seca se agravou e bem em todo o território continental. Aliás, os mapas refletem isso! Quero ver se quando algum dia lhe faltar água em casa ainda vem reclamar fartinho da chuva! Desculpem lá, é só um desabafo!!



O problema é que esses "artistas" hoje em dia classificam um simples dia de chuva miúda (a qual nós chamamos "morrinha") como um dia de... muita chuva.  
Basta chover 2 ou 3 mm num dia para ser classificado como um dia de "muita chuva", é assim a definição desses artistas. Um bom exemplo disso foi o último inverno - o de 2020/2021 - que foi o primeiro chuvoso em anos. E não é que certos "artistas" estavam já no limite do suicídio, fartinhos de "tanta chuva" e que não tinham memória de um inverno e de um ano assim com "tanta chuva"?!?!  
Se assim foi, então nem quero imaginar se um dia vem novamente outro inverno como o de 2009/2010 - e já nem falo do histórico 2000/2001... Será o suicídio total em massa desses "artistas" de meia tigela em meteorologia...


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Dez 2021 às 11:18)

Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva. 
Que mentes terroristas


----------



## leofe (9 Dez 2021 às 13:20)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva.
> Que mentes terroristas


Lol! Até dá vontade de rir (ou levar as mãos á cabeça)!


----------



## leofe (9 Dez 2021 às 13:21)

Santofsky disse:


> O problema é que esses "artistas" hoje em dia classificam um simples dia de chuva miúda (a qual nós chamamos "morrinha") como um dia de... muita chuva.
> Basta chover 2 ou 3 mm num dia para ser classificado como um dia de "muita chuva", é assim a definição desses artistas. Um bom exemplo disso foi o último inverno - o de 2020/2021 - que foi o primeiro chuvoso em anos. E não é que certos "artistas" estavam já no limite do suicídio, fartinhos de "tanta chuva" e que não tinham memória de um inverno e de um ano assim com "tanta chuva"?!?!
> Se assim foi, então nem quero imaginar se um dia vem novamente outro inverno como o de 2009/2010 - e já nem falo do histórico 2000/2001... Será o suicídio total em massa desses "artistas" de meia tigela em meteorologia...


Concordo plenamente!!


----------



## Santofsky (9 Dez 2021 às 16:12)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva.
> Que mentes terroristas



Claro, claro... Pela vontade desses "artistas" o ano hidrológico terminava com 0 mm de precipitação e o Natal era passado na praia com temperaturas acima de 30°C. 
Gente ignorante que não percebe nada da vida é dar desprezo, devem pensar que o mundo gira à sua própria volta e só olham para o ego e o umbigo deles. 
Ainda bem que ninguém manda na meteorologia, caso contrário e se dependessemos exclusivamente desses artistas de meia tigela estávamos bem tramados...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2021 às 17:23)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva.
> Que mentes terroristas


O que todos pensam e não dizem. No Algarve, 90% devem pensar entre Novembro e Abril nunca mais vem o sol e o calor.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2021 às 17:54)

Santofsky disse:


> Depois do verão de São Martinho... Parece que poderemos vir a ter brevemente... O verão de Natal.





Santofsky disse:


> Ainda bem que ninguém manda na meteorologia


Não resisti. 
E que seja o que o São Pedro quiser.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2021 às 19:22)

976hPa. Ciclone bomba.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Dez 2021 às 20:16)

infelizmente na ultima década Portugal tornou/se um pouco mais próximo de um país de sol e calor - tivemos Outonos e Invernos claramente mais amenos ou mais secos, mas FELIZMENTE ainda estamos muito longe da fantasia tuga do Verão eterno.


----------



## Marco pires (9 Dez 2021 às 20:56)

ainda bem que falam nisso, basta ver esta pergunta no sapo e fica bem claro a mentalidade dos portugueses.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Dez 2021 às 23:14)

Aqui no Algarve fica tudo incrédulo como é que há seca quando ainda no outro dia caíu uma monumental carga de água com trovoada épica! A culpa é da falta de aproveitamento e das barragens ou da falta delas. Devíamos ter mais 200 barragens ou melhor uma "barragem portátil" para cada um!
É tudo incrível porque até está nublado, está algo frio e até tem chovido (2 a 3 gotas)...Venha de lá o Verão que isto já não se aguenta, Caramba pá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2021 às 23:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui no Algarve fica tudo incrédulo como é que há seca quando ainda no outro dia caíu uma monumental carga de água com trovoada épica! A culpa é da falta de aproveitamento e das barragens ou da falta delas. Devíamos ter mais 200 barragens ou melhor uma "barragem portátil" para cada um!
> É tudo incrível porque até está nublado, está algo frio e até tem chovido (2 a 3 gotas)...Venha de lá o Verão que isto já não se aguenta, Caramba pá!


Hoje fui a São Brás, de Estói até aos Machados não existe quase erva e a paisagem é mais seca do que verde, só dos Machados para cima é que nota-se mais alguma coisa, mas é praticamente rasteira. Em muitos locais, ainda nem erva nasceu sequer em 2009 estava igual mas depois a partir do dia 20 choveu muito bem. 

Em Olhão, o túnel é uma barragem ainda não meteu água este ano, no Outono do ano passado meteu 4 vezes foi muita fruta. 

Hoje disseram-me que a alfarroba está a 32 € a arroba, mas acho uma loucura se for verdade.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Dez 2021 às 00:46)

Bom
Que hei de dizer perante este Inverno quando em dois meses e meio ainda nem choveu aquilo que e normal em.... MAIO. 
Até final de Dezembro poucas alterações deveremos ter, pelo que se terá que ver.. O que reservara Janeiro e Fevereiro...
A expectativa neste momento passa por verificar se teremos uma repetição de 2017/2018


----------



## N_Fig (10 Dez 2021 às 02:14)

E o pior (quer dizer, pior para pessoas como nós) é que se novembro foi muito seco mas ao menos foi bem frescote, as previsões dos próximos dias apontam para tempo seco e ameno...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2021 às 10:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje fui a São Brás, de Estói até aos Machados não existe quase erva e a paisagem é mais seca do que verde, só dos Machados para cima é que nota-se mais alguma coisa, mas é praticamente rasteira. Em muitos locais, ainda nem erva nasceu sequer em 2009 estava igual mas depois a partir do dia 20 choveu muito bem.
> 
> Em Olhão, o túnel é uma barragem ainda não meteu água este ano, no Outono do ano passado meteu 4 vezes foi muita fruta.
> 
> Hoje disseram-me que a alfarroba está a 32 € a arroba, mas acho uma loucura se for verdade.


Pois e nessa zona até tem chovido! A norte de Estoi e na zona de São Brás já deve andar à volta dos 200mm desde Setembro.
Temos é tido muito tempo ( cerca de 1mês ) entre eventos para além da elevada evapotranspiração. Antes do último evento os solos já estavam muito secos e entretanto caíram 100mm em 3 horas. A maior parte da água foi pelo "cano abaixo"! Agora imagina onde ainda nem 50mm caíram!
De Boliqueime para Oeste é deserto autêntico!

Para o ano a Alfarroba chega aos 100!
O meu conselho para quem tem alfarrobeiras e tenha água é que as regue. Vai compensar! Melhor que abacate


----------



## tonítruo (10 Dez 2021 às 11:32)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva.
> Que mentes terroristas


Pá, o Sahara nem é assim tão longe daqui, lá tem todo o sol que pretende...


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Dez 2021 às 12:09)

XI , se a colega desse membro vivesse no Norte , suicidava - se.


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2021 às 12:13)

Northern Lights disse:


> Aqui uma colega de trabalho disse explicitamente que o que queria era sol e calor, pois Portugal não é um país de frio e chuva.
> Que mentes terroristas


Que mentes terroristas? Não, muito provavelmente cansado de ter de ir dormir num quarto com 90% de humidade e acordar de manhã com 2 ou 3 graus a mais do que no exterior.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Dez 2021 às 11:35)

Para os próximos tempos espera se alguma precipitação para o sul do país em especial para o Algarve. 
São notícias animadoras embora seja algo escassa..


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Dez 2021 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

Enquanto a Europa não arrefecer "a sério", no sentido de Anticiclone em bloqueio, a bombear ar frio para a Europa continental, junto com a "famosas" entradas árticas na América do Norte, não teremos aquele outono-inverno de chuvas.
A depressões para descer em latitude precisam de ter um bloqueio forte na Europa, para que as ondulações do Jet desçam mais, e subam mais encostadas à Península Ibérica.
Ao ver o esperado bloqueio anticiclónico sobre a Europa, acredito que o frio a instalar-se nos traga no novo ano melhores condições para a queda da chuva.

Veremos o que nos trazem o Menino Jesus e os reis Magos nesta quadra festiva: seria um bom presente o novo ano vir com a chuva tão aguardada e tão necessária. 

Continuação de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Dez 2021 às 18:50)

mais uma semana e tudo na mesma, desde outubro que andamos a ver quando será a mudança de padrão, mas tudo continua na mesma.
não se avizinham mudanças a breve prazo.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2021 às 21:26)




----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2021 às 23:51)

Marco pires disse:


> mais uma semana e tudo na mesma, desde outubro que andamos a ver quando será a mudança de padrão, mas tudo continua na mesma.
> não se avizinham mudanças a breve prazo.


pode nem sequer chegar a mudar este ano, as previsões pelo que vejo estão muito fraquinhas ...a ver vamos.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Dez 2021 às 00:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Enquanto a Europa não arrefecer "a sério", no sentido de Anticiclone em bloqueio, a bombear ar frio para a Europa continental, junto com a "famosas" entradas árticas na América do Norte, não teremos aquele outono-inverno de chuvas.
> A depressões para descer em latitude precisam de ter um bloqueio forte na Europa, para que as ondulações do Jet desçam mais, e subam mais encostadas à Península Ibérica.
> ...


Excelente explicação. 
Há pouco fui ver a previsão a longo prazo do IPMA e , apesar de infelizmente prever precipitação abaixo da média para as próximas semanas , a partir do dia 20 de dezembro ( e nas semanas seguintes ) a previsão é de temperaturas abaixo da média. Por momentos tive um dejà - vu do célebre dezembro / Janeiro 2008/2009 . O padrão que poderá se estabelecer parece ter semelhanças.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Dez 2021 às 00:04)

No ano hidrológico 2004/2005 bateram se recordes de tempo seco, com cerca de 140 mm até final de Maio em Faro, d dos quais cerca de 100 mm registaram se até final de Dezembro desse ano hidrológico.. 
Veremos se este ano não se registará novo recorde pelo menos até final de Fevereiro!


----------



## Santofsky (13 Dez 2021 às 01:04)

Segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos parece estar a querer formar-se uma siberiana ou algo do género para a semana do Natal, a ver vamos como evoluem as próximas saídas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2021 às 08:35)

Mammatus disse:


>


Neste comentário duma pessoa portuguesa, na publicação, fica bem resumida a opinião geral dos portugueses sobre o tempo seco: 
"22 degrees in the Algarve, south Portugal, today "


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2021 às 13:22)

Santofsky disse:


> Segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos parece estar a querer formar-se uma siberiana ou algo do género para a semana do Natal, a ver vamos como evoluem as próximas saídas.



Se as previsões fossem certas, da run das 6h do GFS, dia 28 e 29 eu tinha um valente nevão a porta, mas ainda vai dar muitas voltas as previsões, já no ano passado se viu, tínhamos 50cm neve e depois foi nada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2021 às 13:50)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Neste comentário duma pessoa portuguesa, na publicação, fica bem resumida a opinião geral dos portugueses sobre o tempo seco:
> "22 degrees in the Algarve, south Portugal, today "


Não disse nenhuma mentira, fez 22ºC. 

Este fim de semana soube tão bem, mas tão bem nem imaginas o quanto e que belo passeio à beira-mar dei, tão bom ver o mar e ouvir as ondas, tão bom para relaxar que beleza de fim de semana. 

Vejo mais falarem do AA num ano de fórum do que falam da chuva, e que quando chove dizem logo não tarda está aí o AA de novo.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2021 às 13:56)

Agora são as cut'offs a passear ao largo da costa ... não devem ter permissão para entrar! 
Enquanto não houver governo não há legitimidade para chover...tem de ser aprovado o orçamento


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2021 às 13:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Agora são as cut'offs a passear ao largo da costa ... não devem ter permissão para entrar!
> Enquanto não houver governo não há legitimidade para chover...tem de ser aprovado o orçamento










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (13 Dez 2021 às 17:49)

Bem eu nunca assisti a Siberiana isso é um sonho de qualquer metereologista mas segundo tempos recentes tudo pode desaparecer


----------



## Santofsky (13 Dez 2021 às 18:20)

Norther disse:


> Se as previsões fossem certas, da run das 6h do GFS, dia 28 e 29 eu tinha um valente nevão a porta, mas ainda vai dar muitas voltas as previsões, já no ano passado se viu, tínhamos 50cm neve e depois foi nada...



É esperar, depois da grande desilusão do último inverno em que foi tudo para Espanha, e nós a chuchar no dedo e a ver navios como sempre. Pode ser que este ano saia o Jackpot, um dia terá de ser!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Dez 2021 às 20:02)

Boa noite o ECM já dá chuva a partir de domingo mas ainda não é certa teremos de esperar mais dois ou três dias para ter mais certezas


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2021 às 21:02)

Nem uma era glaciar é suficiente para o frio aqui ficar


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2021 às 21:05)

Ainda falta muito tempo. Dificilmente originará um CT mas pode haver chuva intensa (mesmo com uma sinótica ligeiramente diferente)


----------



## Marco pires (14 Dez 2021 às 21:16)

será?


----------



## Stinger (15 Dez 2021 às 02:19)

Orion disse:


> Nem uma era glaciar é suficiente para o frio aqui ficar


Mas pelo menos parece tender para mais frio para o final do ano

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2021 às 06:41)

Querem ver que é este ano que chove no Natal?! A última vez que aconteceu isso foi em 2013, sendo que em 2017 também houve umas coisas quaisquer no Algarve (mas nada de especial).


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2021 às 09:54)

Desânimo, quando se compara a temperatura na origem com a previsão local.


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2021 às 13:58)

Será que a Serra da Estrela vai ter neve durante o Natal e Ano Novo.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2021 às 21:28)

este esta ser um Dezembro muito atípico, hoje andava-se bem na rua de calçoes e tshirt, não me lembro de um ano assim quente em Dezembro...nem geada tivemos direito até agora. Pelos vistos vai mudar e pelo mos no que toca a chuva, que bem precisamos...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2021 às 21:33)

Stinger disse:


> Mas pelo menos parece tender para mais frio para o final do ano
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Atenção que isto é o cenário mais frio possível


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2021 às 21:57)

jamestorm disse:


> este esta ser um Dezembro muito atípico, hoje andava-se bem na rua de calçoes e tshirt, não me lembro de um ano assim quente em Dezembro...


Memória selectiva..


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2021 às 22:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Memória selectiva..


Principalmente quando os 4 dezembros com temperatura máxima mais alta aconteceram todos desde 2015


----------



## leofe (15 Dez 2021 às 23:45)

Santofsky disse:


> É esperar, depois da grande desilusão do último inverno em que foi tudo para Espanha, e nós a chuchar no dedo e a ver navios como sempre. Pode ser que este ano saia o Jackpot, um dia terá de ser!!!


Referes-te á Tempestade Filomena? Eh pá! Eu nesses dias andava sempre mortinho á espera dos modelos. Começou, salvo erro, no dia 26 de dezembro quando as saídas do ECM e do GFS começaram a mostrar muita neve no Interior Norte e Centro e alguma no interior do Alentejo, depois foi desaparecendo. Se tivesse que relatar isto: "A 26 de dezembro de 2020 os modelos meteorológicos começaram a indiciar o choque de uma massa de ar muito húmida (carregadinha de precipitação) com uma massa de ar frio que assolaria a Europa, no Dia de Reis. Viram-se mapas com acumulações estrondosas. Ao longo dos dias a esperança foi-se desvanecendo e no final foi tudo para Espanha e Portugal apenas teve direito a restos, que lá acabaram por chegar a Vila Real nas últimas horas do dia 9 de janeiro, depois de eu ter passado um dia inteiro á espera e lixado porque o radar do IPMA estava avariado. Eram quase 20h e nada de neve! "Já foste!", pensei eu, mas depois começou a nevar de uma forma tímida, apenas servindo para pintar suavemente de branco as superfícies mais planas. Caiu neve no dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 e no dia 9 de janeiro de 2021, 12 anos depois! No início de 2010 também tivemos aí qualquer coisinha, já para não falar no famoso 29 de novembro desse ano (andava no 5º ano e no dia seguinte fiquei em casa, ainda havia muita neve). Será que 2022 vai ser um 2010 v2?


----------



## Santofsky (16 Dez 2021 às 16:36)

leofe disse:


> Referes-te á Tempestade Filomena? Eh pá! Eu nesses dias andava sempre mortinho á espera dos modelos. Começou, salvo erro, no dia 26 de dezembro quando as saídas do ECM e do GFS começaram a mostrar muita neve no Interior Norte e Centro e alguma no interior do Alentejo, depois foi desaparecendo. Se tivesse que relatar isto: "A 26 de dezembro de 2020 os modelos meteorológicos começaram a indiciar o choque de uma massa de ar muito húmida (carregadinha de precipitação) com uma massa de ar frio que assolaria a Europa, no Dia de Reis. Viram-se mapas com acumulações estrondosas. Ao longo dos dias a esperança foi-se desvanecendo e no final foi tudo para Espanha e Portugal apenas teve direito a restos, que lá acabaram por chegar a Vila Real nas últimas horas do dia 9 de janeiro, depois de eu ter passado um dia inteiro á espera e lixado porque o radar do IPMA estava avariado. Eram quase 20h e nada de neve! "Já foste!", pensei eu, mas depois começou a nevar de uma forma tímida, apenas servindo para pintar suavemente de branco as superfícies mais planas. Caiu neve no dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 e no dia 9 de janeiro de 2021, 12 anos depois! No início de 2010 também tivemos aí qualquer coisinha, já para não falar no famoso 29 de novembro desse ano (andava no 5º ano e no dia seguinte fiquei em casa, ainda havia muita neve). Será que 2022 vai ser um 2010 v2?



Verdade!!! Esse evento "Filomena" acabou por se tornar num dos maiores fiascos meteorológicos dos últimos anos. 
Quanto à hipótese de 2022 ser um "2010 2.0" acho eu muito improvável que isso venha a acontecer, dado o histórico de nevões quase inexistentes dos últimos anos. Para já parece que iremos ter o primeiro fiasco deste inverno, o verdadeiro fiasco de Natal... No fim de semana passado os modelos vinham mostrando run após run a possibilidade de haver um _*White Christmas *_um pouco por todo o país. Afinal com um jeitinho parece que poderemos passar quase de um *White Christmas *para um... _*Christmas Summer. *_
Já lá vai o tempo em que havia Natais frios e gelados passados à lareira. Hoje em dia parece que poderemos seriamente pensar em passar os Natais na esplanada, tal a quantidade de dezembros quentes que já tivemos desde 2015. E dezembro de 2021 parece que poderá ser mais um...


----------



## Cesar (16 Dez 2021 às 17:53)

Calma será normal falharem pois em Portugal só existe 1,1% de nevar no Natal, mas algum dia irá acontecer.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2021 às 20:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Memória selectiva..


eh possivel sim  mas, vamos esperar  os dados do mês - quase certo uma anomalia positiva nas temperaturas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2021 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, nesta run o europeu carregou forte na precipitação prevista para os próximos dias.
> 
> Ver anexo 735


A saída operacional está um pouco desfasada do ensemble, mas o ensemble não deixa de estar ótimo também, prevendo mais de 100 mm para a minha zona na semana de Natal!


----------



## Mammatus (16 Dez 2021 às 22:45)

Santofsky disse:


> Verdade!!! Esse evento "Filomena" acabou por se tornar num dos maiores fiascos meteorológicos dos últimos anos.
> Quanto à hipótese de 2022 ser um "2010 2.0" acho eu muito improvável que isso venha a acontecer, dado o histórico de nevões quase inexistentes dos últimos anos. Para já parece que iremos ter o primeiro fiasco deste inverno, o verdadeiro fiasco de Natal... No fim de semana passado os modelos vinham mostrando run após run a possibilidade de haver um _*White Christmas *_um pouco por todo o país. Afinal com um jeitinho parece que poderemos passar quase de um *White Christmas *para um... _*Christmas Summer. *_
> Já lá vai o tempo em que havia Natais frios e gelados passados à lareira. Hoje em dia parece que poderemos seriamente pensar em passar os Natais na esplanada, tal a quantidade de dezembros quentes que já tivemos desde 2015. E dezembro de 2021 parece que poderá ser mais um...


Bem, tendo em conta as actuais circunstâncias prefiro um "Warm Christmas" a um "Cold Christmas" porque nesta altura tempo ameno está normalmente associado a corrente perturbada de oeste/sudoeste, com precipitação. As entradas frias deixam pouca precipitação por cá (mais restrita ao interior norte), a maior parte fica em Espanha.


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2021 às 00:33)

Pelos grandes modelos o Outono vai entrar para semana que vem,  que venha belas chuvadas, pode ser que inverno venha para final Janeiro, vamos ver se acontece algum aquecimento abrupto na estratosfera no hemisfério norte nas próximas semanas e possamos ter sorte.


----------



## LMMS (17 Dez 2021 às 00:55)

A ultima atualização do modelo ECMWF para até 27 Dezembro já dá alguma neve para a Serra da Estrela e Zona de Montalegre!


----------



## Santofsky (17 Dez 2021 às 15:11)

Mammatus disse:


> Bem, tendo em conta as actuais circunstâncias prefiro um "Warm Christmas" a um "Cold Christmas" porque nesta altura tempo ameno está normalmente associado a corrente perturbada de oeste/sudoeste, com precipitação. As entradas frias deixam pouca precipitação por cá (mais restrita ao interior norte), a maior parte fica em Espanha.



Verdade... Mas também não é menos verdade que uma entrada fria de norte conjugada com uma cut-off a injetar humidade de sul, como já aconteceu inúmeras vezes no passado (especialmente 2009/2010) traz sempre bastante precipitação... O problema é que essas sinópticas hoje em dia estão em vias de extinção, basta olhar para o comportamento da "Filomena" no último inverno em que preferiu antes entrar pelo golfo de Cadiz, evitando completamente o nosso território. Madrid é que teve festa de arromba para dar e vender... 
Quanto às temperaturas que temos tido por estes dias e as que estão previstas para os próximos... Sem palavras. Parece que regressámos a dezembro de 2015...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2021 às 15:17)

gfs

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2021 às 15:42)

Presente de Natal do GFS, envenenado? 60 mm para a véspera e noite de Natal (Beja), pontaria sarcástica, "estavam a pedi-la?".


*Lisboa*





*Beja*





*Setúbal*


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2021 às 15:59)

Já perdi a conta as vezes em que as condições meteorológicas interessantes ficam no Atlântico...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2021 às 17:17)

Thomar disse:


> Já perdi a conta as vezes em que as condições meteorológicas interessantes ficam no Atlântico...


Têm é passado bastantes cut-offs pelo país neste últimos meses. Ao final do dia de domingo essa animação deverá entrar pelo território. Mas também não duvido que se forme um outro aguaceiro perdido no litoral ao longo das próximas horas.


----------



## Santofsky (17 Dez 2021 às 18:08)

Possibilidade de uma ciclogénese explosiva na noite de Natal... 
Será que temos a repetição de 2013?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2021 às 19:00)

Thomar disse:


> Já perdi a conta as vezes em que as condições meteorológicas interessantes ficam no Atlântico...


Mas isso era o que estava previsto hoje. Amanhã poderá, contudo, formar-se algum aguaceiro na Costa Alentejana, mas não será nada de especial comparando com o que virá nos dias seguintes.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Dez 2021 às 19:10)

Santofsky disse:


> Possibilidade de uma ciclogénese explosiva na noite de Natal...
> Será que temos a repetição de 2013?


De facto as previsões estão interessantes neste momento, agora é esperar pelos  últimos ajustes dos modelos e moderar um pouco as expectativas, mas recordo-me que alguns aqui já tinham dado o mês como perdido.


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2021 às 19:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> *Mas isso era o que estava previsto hoje.* Amanhã poderá, contudo, formar-se algum aguaceiro na Costa Alentejana, mas não será nada de especial comparando com o que virá nos dias seguintes.


Eu sei, mas olhamos para o radar, o satélite e as descargas elétricas, e dada a secura, não só em precipitação mas bem como a nível de trovoadas para estas bandas, e uma pessoa fica, algo...


----------



## tonítruo (17 Dez 2021 às 22:25)

Thomar disse:


> Já perdi a conta as vezes em que as condições meteorológicas interessantes ficam no Atlântico...


Então imagina a minha agonia, sendo que recentemente esses casos têm sido sempre ao pé da costa Algarvia 
Vou mas é começar a pensar em comprar um barco...


----------



## Norther (18 Dez 2021 às 18:49)

Parece que vai ser uma bela semana de chuva, agora neve na Estrela este ano está difícil, até nos últimos anos tem vindo a ser difícil ter neve, cada vez menos, a triste mudança climática.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2021 às 20:54)

Norther disse:


> Parece que vai ser uma bela semana de chuva, agora neve na Estrela este ano está difícil, até nos últimos anos tem vindo a ser difícil ter neve, cada vez menos, a triste mudança climática.


h]a cada vez menos neve...parece que as vezes concentra muito nuns dias, mas depois logo derrete tudo, quando antigamente ficava muito tempo mesmo depois de cair..


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2021 às 21:03)

Ai vem a chuvinha prometida ha muito! finalmente a mudança de Padrão vai chegar - será abundante e democrática, pelos modelos chegará a todo o país.  Ja ninguém aguentava esta monotonia!


----------



## Santofsky (18 Dez 2021 às 22:15)

Muito mau esta primeira quinzena de dezembro a nível de frio... E ao que parece até final do ano frio nem vê-lo. 
Será a reencarnação do miserável inverno 2019/2020?!?


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2021 às 22:20)

Santofsky disse:


> Muito mau esta primeira quinzena de dezembro a nível de frio... E ao que parece até final do ano frio nem vê-lo.
> Será a reencarnação do miserável inverno 2019/2020?!?


realmente muito pouco frio este Dezembro. Penso que no final haverá uma anomalia positiva grande...


----------



## Santofsky (18 Dez 2021 às 22:29)

jamestorm disse:


> realmente muito pouco frio este Dezembro. Penso que no final haverá uma anomalia positiva grande...



Pelas temperaturas que estão previstas para os próximos 10 dias (pelo menos) este dezembro de 2021 vai arriscar é a ser pior do que dezembro de 2015, tornando-se assim no dezembro mais quente de sempre. Uma miséria mesmo...


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Dez 2021 às 22:39)

Grande corte na chuva para segunda no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Dez 2021 às 23:10)

Sinais de chuva e frio??


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2021 às 11:00)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 746
> 
> Sinais de chuva e frio??


Chuva sim, frio não, as temperaturas serão amenas para a altura do ano.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 11:29)

David sf disse:


> Praticamente todos os modelos a convergirem na previsão de acumulados elevados durante o dia de amanhã na Grande Lisboa, variando ainda na sua severidade. O GFS e o GEM andam por uns "normais" 50mm, mas há alguns modelos, entre os quais o ECMWF, que apontam para acumulados a ultrapassar localmente os 100mm/24h, algo pouco comum e que causaria a subida de algumas ribeiras para os seus leitos de cheia:



E o mais provável (segundo as previsões do modelo europeu) é as cheias em zonas habituais quando chove 20mm ou mais em poucas horas, estilo, Baixa de Lisboa, Algés, Marginal, etc... e se coincidir com as marés, está tudo dito, adivinha-se uma semana complicada.


----------



## leofe (19 Dez 2021 às 12:49)

Boas.
Sempre que uma página de meteorologia coloca algo sobre muita chuva ou tempo seco leio os comentários á procura de algum desesperado com chuva. Eis o que encontrei agora mesmo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Dez 2021 às 13:29)

É impressão minha ou voltaram a cortar nos mm pelo menos para Lisboa? De 30mm para Segunda e 20 para quarta, o GFS agora está a dar a volta de 20mm para Segunda e 15 para quarta..


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Dez 2021 às 13:36)

leofe disse:


> Boas.
> Sempre que uma página de meteorologia coloca algo sobre muita chuva ou tempo seco leio os comentários á procura de algum desesperado com chuva. Eis o que encontrei agora mesmo.
> Ver anexo 747


Deus nos livre é desse tipo de gente estúpida .


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 13:52)

leofe disse:


> Boas.
> Sempre que uma página de meteorologia coloca algo sobre muita chuva ou tempo seco leio os comentários á procura de algum desesperado com chuva. Eis o que encontrei agora mesmo.
> Ver anexo 747


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 13:56)

leofe disse:


> Boas.
> Sempre que uma página de meteorologia coloca algo sobre muita chuva ou tempo seco leio os comentários á procura de algum desesperado com chuva. Eis o que encontrei agora mesmo.
> Ver anexo 747


Vá lá! ao menos não deseja calor...


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 14:13)

O *ECMWF* está a prever para fim deste mês muita neve para Trás-os-Montes, como se pode ver tem zonas com +20 cm de acumulação de neve!


----------



## David sf (19 Dez 2021 às 15:05)

LMMS disse:


> O *ECMWF* está a prever para fim deste mês muita neve para Trás-os-Montes, como se pode ver tem zonas com +20 cm de acumulação de neve!
> 
> Ver anexo 748


Neste momento não está. Na saída operacional a cota de neve nunca desce abaixo dos 1200m, e mesmo abaixo dos 2000m só deve andar durante um rápido período inferior a 24 horas.
A RTP anunciou que iria nevar bastante na serra da Estrela (culpa da meteorologista que não se explicou correctamente), mas se forem ver a previsão por localidade, apenas durante umas horas haverá neve na Torre, de resto será sempre chuva.


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 15:12)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento não está. Na saída operacional a cota de neve nunca desce abaixo dos 1200m, e mesmo abaixo dos 2000m só deve andar durante um rápido período inferior a 24 horas.
> A RTP anunciou que iria nevar bastante na serra da Estrela (culpa da meteorologista que não se explicou correctamente), mas se forem ver a previsão por localidade, apenas durante umas horas haverá neve na Torre, de resto será sempre chuva.


O que mostrei não é para a Serra da Estrela, mas para a zona de Montalegre e para dia 29


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 15:15)

Para amanhã para a zona oeste e até à Figueira e mais para o interior (Coimbra) está previsto muito vento com rajadas a cerca de 70km/h e com muita chuva, esses pluviómetros bem apertadinhos SFF!


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 15:17)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento não está. Na saída operacional a cota de neve nunca desce abaixo dos 1200m, e mesmo abaixo dos 2000m só deve andar durante um rápido período inferior a 24 horas.
> A RTP anunciou que iria nevar bastante na serra da Estrela (culpa da meteorologista que não se explicou correctamente), mas se forem ver a previsão por localidade, apenas durante umas horas haverá neve na Torre, de resto será sempre chuva.


Exacto!
Vejamos a previsão para a Torre (previsões automáticas do IPMA), tirando sexta-feira, a temperatura estará sempre demasiado alta pra que ocorra precipitação na forma de neve.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 15:20)

LMMS disse:


> O que mostrei não é para a Serra da Estrela, mas para a zona de Montalegre e para dia 29


Neste momento é para esquecer a possibilidade de queda de neve...

EDIT: peço desculpa, mas coloquei a imagem errada, já emendei

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mas mesmo assim, @LMMS , confia mais no modelo europeu!


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 15:39)

Thomar disse:


> Neste momento é para esquecer a possibilidade de queda de neve...



Tenho que fazer uma correção, O ECMWF prevê queda de neve para o dia 26 e não 29 para a zona de Montalegre e atenção que não é para a Serra da Estrela.
Existem grandes diferenças de previsão de temperatura  entre modelos para esse dia, o ECMWF prevê para as 8H00 de dia 26 0º graus e o o GFS 7º para Montalegre.
A ver vamos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2021 às 17:19)

Eu cá até tenho saudades de quando o gfs se passava da carola e punha neve a rodos para depois não cair nada. É que agora nem isso.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 17:33)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu cá até tenho saudades de quando o gfs se passava da carola e punha neve a rodos para depois não cair nada. É que agora nem isso.


Ó, minha amiga, tens toda a razão. 
Mas infelizmente os tempos são outros, Saudades dos devaneios das saídas dos GFS das 18H ou das 6H...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2021 às 17:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu cá até tenho saudades de quando o gfs se passava da carola e punha neve a rodos para depois não cair nada.


Ainda bem que é assim, ao menos não criamos expectativas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2021 às 17:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda bem que é assim, ao menos não criamos expectativas.


Ainda assim preferia sonhar.


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 18:13)

Thomar disse:


> Neste momento é para esquecer a possibilidade de queda de neve...
> 
> EDIT: peço desculpa, mas coloquei a imagem errada, já emendei
> 
> ...


@Thomar, o ECMWF é Europeu ( European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts), e é aliás o modelo que mais tem acertado em previsões 10 dias. Mas em relação a esta previsão para neve no dia 25 a 27 ou mesmo até mais dias, é muito localizada nessa região do norte, isso se deve a uma corrente fria que vem de Espanha como podes ver na imagem.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2021 às 18:17)

LMMS disse:


> @Thomar, o ECMWF é Europeu ( European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts), e é aliás o modelo que mais tem acertado em previsões 10 dias. Mas em relação a esta previsão para neve no dia 25 a 27 ou mesmo até mais dias, é muito localizada nessa região do norte, isso se deve a uma corrente fria que vem de Espanha como podes ver na imagem.
> 
> Ver anexo 751




Sim @LMMS, pode ocorrer a precipitação sobre a forma de neve, mas, segundo as previsões actuais deve ser ser difícil, mas nunca se sabe...
daqui a uns dias pode ser completamente diferente.


----------



## Cesar (19 Dez 2021 às 18:59)

Eu pressinto que ainda vai nevar depois destes dias de chuva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2021 às 19:30)

Nesta saída do ECMWF a chuva do Natal já vai toda para o Norte... estava a achar sorte demais o maldito anticiclone descer tanto


----------



## LMMS (19 Dez 2021 às 19:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nesta saída do ECMWF a chuva do Natal já vai toda para o Norte... estava a achar sorte demais o maldito anticiclone descer tanto


Mas ainda dá acumulados interessantes a 10 dias para o Sul +100 em muitos locais no Alentejo e +120 no Algarve!
Mas até ao Natal reduziu as previsões com o que estava a dar à 4 dias atrás, mas irá chover até ao Natal  em todo o Sul, mas pouco infelizmente!


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2021 às 19:58)

Boa noite é  preciso ter calma e olhar principalmente para a saída do ensemble que está melhor que a saída operacional, é normal haver saídas dos modelos melhores e outras piores faz parte do tira e põe dos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Dez 2021 às 20:04)

Por acaso aqui para o sul a precipitação da operacional até está melhor que o Ensemble. 
O Ecm da cerca de 70 mm o que e muito bom..


----------



## David sf (19 Dez 2021 às 20:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu cá até tenho saudades de quando o gfs se passava da carola e punha neve a rodos para depois não cair nada. É que agora nem isso.


Ainda ontem, na run das 6z, tinha mais de 10cm de neve em Portalegre.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2021 às 20:25)

No radar do ipma ja se pode ver a chuvinha a chegar!   penso que irá entrar pela península de Setúbal (?).
Isto quase que sabe a presente de Natal.  Bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2021 às 20:37)

David sf disse:


> Ainda ontem, na run das 6z, tinha mais de 10cm de neve em Portalegre.


Até guardei essa previsão para recordar 





O restante interior Norte e Centro só não está enterrado também em neve nesta previsão porque grande parte da precipitação estava concentrada a sul da Guarda.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2021 às 20:45)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Dez 2021 às 20:49)

David sf disse:


> Ainda ontem, na run das 6z, tinha mais de 10cm de neve em Portalegre.


Falava para a minha zona e de cenários que se mantinham em várias runs (ainda que nunca acontecessem).


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Dez 2021 às 10:34)

Uma ISO -8 para o dia 1 de Janeiro? Nos meteogramas do GFS...


----------



## dvieira (20 Dez 2021 às 10:51)

Albifriorento disse:


> Uma ISO -8 para o dia 1 de Janeiro? Nos meteogramas do GFS...


Deve ser mais um desvaneio e deve desaparecer na próxima saída. Está saìda deve ser por causa de um possível quebra do vórtice polar.


----------



## microcris (20 Dez 2021 às 15:27)

tanta animação a ficar no mar


----------



## cova beira (20 Dez 2021 às 17:44)

Ainda há quem diga que chove pouco em Portugal


----------



## Norther (20 Dez 2021 às 18:15)

cova beira disse:


> Ainda há quem diga que chove pouco em Portugal


Eh eh só tu, tá bom... A ver se fevereiro traz algo diferente...


----------



## RP20 (20 Dez 2021 às 19:59)

Será que depois de dia 27 vai vir AA outra vez?


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2021 às 20:24)

RP20 disse:


> Será que depois de dia 27 vai vir AA outra vez?


Sim, é o mais provável, mas veremos, aproveitar esta semana de chuva, pois deve ser de pouca dura.


----------



## Santofsky (20 Dez 2021 às 22:29)

Que venha mas é a neve...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2021 às 22:33)

Santofsky disse:


> Que venha mas é a neve...


Também gosto dela, mas isso não é prioritário, ainda para mais em Portugal.


----------



## cova beira (21 Dez 2021 às 01:37)

Norther disse:


> Eh eh só tu, tá bom... A ver se fevereiro traz algo diferente...


isto ainda vai dar pano para mangas parece começar a modelar-se uma ciclogenese  entre as 120 e 144 h que pode mudar o rumo dos modelos


----------



## LMMS (21 Dez 2021 às 10:18)

Mapa do IPMA com dados de precipitação acumulada por concelhos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2021 às 11:57)

LMMS disse:


> Vejam o que está a passar ao largo!
> 
> Ver anexo 768


A parte a sul deverá chegar esta tarde ao Centro e Sul, já a parte a norte deverá afastar-se de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2021 às 14:10)

Lá voltam os meteogramas a por neve abaixo dos 1000 metros a 340 horas.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2021 às 14:24)

Cesar disse:


> Lá voltam os meteogramas a por neve abaixo dos 1000 metros a 340 horas.


 Isso foi na saída das 00h do GFS, na saída das 06h, já tens 3600m!


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2021 às 14:52)

Ora muda ora faz sonhar o pessoal em fim não está fácil nevar este Inverno que hoje começa


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2021 às 14:56)

Cesar disse:


> Ora muda ora faz sonhar o pessoal em fim não está fácil nevar este Inverno que hoje começa


Com o tempo "tropical" que estamos a ter neste momento, só deve nevar lá para Julho ou Agosto do ano que vem...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2021 às 15:12)

sim estamos debaixo de influencia tropical, mesmo a chuva nao é fria. Tempo muito ameno...neve: zero!


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2021 às 17:07)

jamestorm disse:


> sim estamos debaixo de influencia tropical, mesmo a chuva nao é fria. Tempo muito ameno...neve: zero!


Lá para janeiro muda para ar do norte de África pelo andar da carroagem.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Dez 2021 às 00:21)

O GFS tem vindo a cortar na precipitação para o dia de Natal dando agora uns simples 15mm.. É pena, acho que o que salvou este evento foi a frente de hoje as 12h e a madrugada/manhã de Segunda.. Mesmo assim acho que já foi bom para repor alguma água no solo de Norte a Sul..


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2021 às 00:24)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O GFS tem vindo a cortar na precipitação para o dia de Natal dando agora uns simples 15mm.. É pena, acho que o que salvou este evento foi a frente de hoje as 12h e a madrugada/manhã de Segunda.. Mesmo assim acho que já foi bom para repor alguma água no solo de Norte a Sul..



O GFS é para ignorar, eu nem perco tempo com ele!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Dez 2021 às 08:44)

Lembram se dos 80 a 100 mm previstos pelos modelos ecm e gfs ainda muito recentemente. 
Pois esqueçam... 
As próximas frentes chegarão todas "escangalhadas" e assim sendo haverá mais chances para decepções do que para surpresas. 
Ontem foi um dia perfeitamente normal de chuva e o mês segue pelos 15 mm aqui em Faro. 
A partir do dia de Natal teremos bom tempo..


----------



## Norther (22 Dez 2021 às 11:12)

Pois, este ano está difícil... Modelos vê-los a 3 dias nada mais, não se pode fiar.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2021 às 13:22)

Os modelos ja andaram a cortar precipitação pra a Região Oeste e A. M Lisboa...vamos ver como vai ser. Ate agora este evento rendeu 65mm aqui por Alenquer, vamos ver se torneira nao seca. Queria chegar aos 100 esta semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Dez 2021 às 14:56)

Já vi em vários sítios que estão muito surpreendidos por estar tão ameno no Natal . Bem , estamos sob a influência de uma corrente do quadrante sul , estranho seria era se estivesse muito frio .
Estas correntes são mais normais em outubro ou novembro , mas também aparecem em dezembro .
É apenas um sinal de que o outono verdadeiro chegou atrasado . Quer dizer também que o inverno está atrasado , mas chegará .


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Dez 2021 às 17:15)

E pronto o que parecia ser um Natal com muita chuva vai ser uma miseria... se chegar aos 20mm aqui ja será uma sorte


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2021 às 23:18)

Pessoal!

Peço por favor que façam seguimento meteorológico, ou acompanhamento dos modelos nos tópicos respetivos. 

O Staff agradece!


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2021 às 10:04)




----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2021 às 10:13)

Cada um com a sua prioridade. Troca-se chuva por frio.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2021 às 10:23)

Orion disse:


> Troca-se chuva por frio.



Ao menos não deve ser todos os dias.






Novamente, é compreensível que o IPMA não faça muitas referências aos rios atmosféricos. São muito comuns e só serve para confundir as massas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Dez 2021 às 19:57)

Até doi olhar para os GFS para sábado...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Dez 2021 às 20:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Até doi olhar para os GFS para sábado...


Mas porque é que ainda olham para esse modelo?


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2021 às 20:25)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Mas porque é que ainda olham para esse modelo?


Talvez pelo facto de ser um modelo global de referência... 
A questão de hoje e sempre é entender o que são modelos globais e mesoscala, o que são previsões de curto, médio e longo prazo e a imprevisibilidade das mesmas.


----------



## LMMS (24 Dez 2021 às 00:22)

O Dia de Hoje novamente com mais chuva a favorecer o Algarve, mas muitas estações da WU com acumulados +20 m/m, a estação que registou mais foi perto de Paderne com 44,2 m/m. Existe uma perto de Pedrogão com +50 m/m, mas não deve estar bem calibrada!
O registo de radar com maior intensidade foi perto de Tarouca com 48 Dbz, mas no Algarve houve vários registos com +45 Dbz.
As previsões para os próximos 3 dias beneficiam o Minho e Beira Interior.

*FELIZ NATAL a TODOS!! *


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2021 às 10:05)

Orion disse:


> Novamente, é compreensível que o IPMA não faça muitas referências aos rios atmosféricos. São muito comuns e só serve para confundir as massas.




Esta madrugada:


----------



## jamestorm (24 Dez 2021 às 10:35)

Este mês de Dezembro pode terminar com temperaturas superior a 20 graus...o Dezembro mais quente de sempre desde que ha registo?


----------



## Candy (24 Dez 2021 às 10:44)

Chuva torrencial em Peniche

Já se ouviu uns roncos bem fortes e longos. Um parece ter sido uma descarga no mar entre Peniche e a Berlenga 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2021 às 19:40)

Há tempos que não há isto:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Dez 2021 às 20:01)

Orion disse:


> Há tempos que não há isto:


Podes explicar para um leigo como eu o que queres dizer com isto?


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2021 às 20:35)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes explicar para um leigo como eu o que queres dizer com isto?





> Uma situação de ciclogénese explosiva caracteriza-se por um decréscimo muito acentuado da pressão atmosférica no centro de uma depressão num curto intervalo de tempo. Em particular, à latitude de 60ºN, nestas situações, observa-se um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica igual ou superior a 1hPa por hora durante 24 horas. Nas latitudes de Portugal Continental, uma ciclogénese pode ser considerada como explosiva para um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica ligeiramente inferior 1 hPa por hora em 24 horas.


----------



## lserpa (24 Dez 2021 às 20:41)

Tinha algo para ser épico


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2021 às 21:35)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes explicar para um leigo como eu o que queres dizer com isto?



~120h (mancha nebulosa mais a oeste dos Açores)  162h

 https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...12241200&projection=opencharts_north_atlantic


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2021 às 00:35)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2021 às 11:18)

A única coisa que posso dizer é que foi um completo fiasco a Sul, isso sim!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2021 às 11:47)

Deixa te disso... 
Devias era agradecer por teres Inverno durante 6 dias, pois agora não se sabe qd voltará a chover. 
Estas chuvas foram boas para os solos mas não me parece que faça grande efeito nas barragens pois os acumulados horários e diários até foram bastante baixos excepto no dia 20, esse sim dia surpresa..


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2021 às 12:52)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos ,  no Norte , a instabilidade é para continuar e poderá entrar por janeiro dentro  . Os modelos , quer o GFS quer o ECM , de saída em saída cada vez mais apontam nesse sentido .


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2021 às 13:31)

Não sei essa forma de ver modelos, mas a partir de dia 28 volta a vir tempo estável... 
Mas se alguém considera chuviscos mau tempo, então tem razão


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2021 às 13:41)

O país tem um clima diversificado e o clima do Minho não é o mesmo do Algarve .


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2021 às 13:50)

O tempo estável deverá regressar para a semana, nota ainda para a ausência do "frio", a passagem do ano vai ser seca e amena.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2021 às 16:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Deixa te disso...
> Devias era agradecer por teres Inverno durante 6 dias, pois agora não se sabe qd voltará a chover.
> Estas chuvas foram boas para os solos mas não me parece que faça grande efeito nas barragens pois os acumulados horários e diários até foram bastante baixos excepto no dia 20, esse sim dia surpresa..


O mal foi ter falhado o Outubro, e o Novembro no Algarve Central e Barlavento. 50 mm a 100 mm em Dezembro é abaixo da média mas não é um mau resultado. Temos tido carradas de Dezembros bem piores nos últimos 20 anos. 

O ano hidrológico no sotavento ainda pode acabar perto da média se tivermos a partir de agora cerca de 250 mm até ao Verão.

No barlavento e Algarve central está mais difícil pois já falhou e bem o trimestre que tem cerca de 50 por cento da precipitação média anual.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2021 às 19:23)

frederico disse:


> O mal foi ter falhado o Outubro, e o Novembro no Algarve Central e Barlavento. 50 mm a 100 mm em Dezembro é abaixo da média mas não é um mau resultado. Temos tido carradas de Dezembros bem piores nos últimos 20 anos.
> 
> O ano hidrológico no sotavento ainda pode acabar perto da média se tivermos a partir de agora cerca de 250 mm até ao Verão.
> 
> No barlavento e Algarve central está mais difícil pois já falhou e bem o trimestre que tem cerca de 50 por cento da precipitação média anual.



Pois temos tido e verdade, mas não podemos esquecer que mesmo assim choveu cerca de 60 a 70% da média. Nos próximos tempos reina o tempo estável e até calor de Inverno.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2021 às 01:07)

Está difícil haver frio de jeito este inverno... Simplesmente inacreditáveis, inenarráveis e aberrantes as temperaturas previstas para a passagem de ano... A não ser em áreas onde o nevoeiro possa persistir. 
Até dá vontade de vomitar... 
Por este andar da carruagem este inverno 2021-2022 ainda vai é ser pior do que o inenarrável e miserável inverno 2019-2020... 
Já que não há nenhuma entrada fria de jeito até onde as previsões a curto/médio prazo alcançam (384 horas), ao menos que haja este regime de nevoeiros persistentes (sinóptica que poderá ocorrer na passagem de ano, sobretudo no interior norte e centro). É a única forma de haver temperaturas condizentes e adequadas para a época do ano, principalmente em cotas mais baixas...
Maldito anticiclone, maldito aquecimento global, malditas alterações climáticas... 
Quo vadis, planeta Terra?!?


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2021 às 01:37)

Santofsky disse:


> Está difícil haver frio de jeito este inverno... Simplesmente inacreditáveis, inenarráveis e aberrantes as temperaturas previstas para a passagem de ano... A não ser em áreas onde o nevoeiro possa persistir.
> Até dá vontade de vomitar...
> Por este andar da carruagem este inverno 2021-2022 ainda vai é ser pior do que o inenarrável e miserável inverno 2019-2020...
> Já que não há nenhuma entrada fria de jeito até onde as previsões a curto/médio prazo alcançam (384 horas), ao menos que haja este regime de nevoeiros persistentes (sinóptica que poderá ocorrer na passagem de ano, sobretudo no interior norte e centro). É a única forma de haver temperaturas condizentes e adequadas para a época do ano, principalmente em cotas mais baixas...
> ...


Concordo consigo Santofsky não aparece uma entrada fria este Inverno de geito, que miséria.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2021 às 01:49)

Cesar disse:


> Concordo consigo Santofsky não aparece uma entrada fria este Inverno de geito, que miséria.



Com as temperaturas simplesmente bizarras, aberrantes, inenarráveis e inacreditáveis que estão previstas, exceto nos locais onde os nevoeiros poderão persistir, bem poderemos arriscar a passar o réveillon na esplanada. 
Simplesmente vergonhoso...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2021 às 09:51)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Dez 2021 às 09:57)

Este é o futuro que nos aguarda... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2021 às 12:05)

Estão previstas temperaturas de 22º para o último dia do ano, quer dizer que o primeiro banho do ano em 2022 para os que costumam o fazer, vai ser canja!
Que desgraça, a ver vamos como vai ser o resto do inverno!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 12:37)

LMMS disse:


> quer dizer que o primeiro banho do ano em 2022 para os que costumam o fazer, vai ser canja!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2021 às 13:42)

Davidmpb disse:


>


Por mim, era assim todo o ano depois de ganhar o euromilhões, estar de papo para o ar, nas Maldivas.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2021 às 14:51)

LMMS disse:


> Estão previstas temperaturas de 22º para o último dia do ano, quer dizer que o primeiro banho do ano em 2022 para os que costumam o fazer, vai ser canja!


Com a água a 15°C não me parece.


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2021 às 15:11)

Vai ser lindo vai o calor dentro do Inverno.


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2021 às 15:30)

A tragédia...
O drama...
O horror...


...


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2021 às 16:21)

Cesar disse:


> Vai ser lindo vai o calor dentro do Inverno.



E cada vez haverá de ser pior, infelizmente... Os invernos haverão de se tornar cada vez mais miseráveis ano após ano no que diz respeito ao frio. Já nem sequer existe uma consistência de dias consecutivos com temperaturas negativas como existia anteriormente... Já nem falo do malogrado elemento branco que caracteriza a estação. Estamos é a ficar piores do que o norte de África!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2021 às 16:45)

Santofsky disse:


> Já nem sequer existe uma consistência de dias consecutivos com temperaturas negativas como existia anteriormente...


Nem é preciso recuar um ano para te desmentir...


> "Janeiro de 2021 foi o *4º mais frio* dos últimos 20 anos..."





> "As três primeiras semanas de janeiro foram extremamente frias com valores da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar muito inferiores ao valor da normal climatológica 1971-2000."





> *"*Este episódio de tempo frio foi caraterizado*: *
> •    *pelo carácter prolongado (mais de 3 semanas);*
> •    pela persistência de vários dias consecutivos com temperaturas negativas (*+ de 10 dias consecutivos em 1/3 das estações*) em particular nas regiões do interior norte e centro;
> •    pelo desconforto térmico associado às baixas temperaturas (nalguns dias potenciado pela intensidade do vento);
> •    pela abrangência territorial,"


Boletim Climatológico - *Janeiro 2021*


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2021 às 16:48)

Que tristeza de comentários. 
Nem parece um fórum de meteorologia .


----------



## cactus (26 Dez 2021 às 17:13)

Crazyrain disse:


> Que tristeza de comentários.
> Nem parece um fórum de meteorologia .


è o que se chama um verdadeiro muro das lamentacoes.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2021 às 17:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nem é preciso recuar um ano para te desmentir...
> 
> 
> 
> Boletim Climatológico - *Janeiro 2021*


É o problema quando se tem a memória seletiva . No ano passado , no início de janeiro registei na minha zona uma série de dias consecutivos com temperaturas mínimas negativas ( o meu portão até congelou várias vezes ) , como há  muito não registava .
Se lá para março aparecerem  umas valentes entradas frias  , ainda vão dizer que é por causa das alterações climáticas , pois devia ter vindo em janeiro .
Enfim ...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2021 às 17:31)

Ainda por cima foi algo bastante falado, pois o tempo muito frio foi uma das causas para o desastre pandémico em janeiro...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 17:33)

Crazyrain disse:


> É o problema quando se tem a memória seletiva . No ano passado , no início de janeiro registei na minha zona uma série de dias consecutivos com temperaturas mínimas negativas ( o meu portão até congelou várias vezes ) , como há  muito não registava .
> Se lá para março aparecerem  umas valentes entradas frias  , ainda vão dizer que é por causa das alterações climáticas , pois devia ter vindo em janeiro .
> Enfim ...


Sim é inegável que o ano passado por esta altura tivemos 2/3 semanas de tempo frio, agora se formos comparar os episódios frios que temos tido nos últimos anos com os quentes, não há muito a acrescentar.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Dez 2021 às 17:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim é inegável que o ano passado por esta altura tivemos 2/3 semanas de tempo frio, agora se formos comparar os episódios frios que temos tido nos últimos anos com os quentes, não há muito a acrescentar.


Sim , agora há entradas frias menos vigorosas e duradouras , mas com certeza ainda aparecerão .


----------



## meteo (26 Dez 2021 às 19:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com a água a 15°C não me parece.


É a temperatura na costa Ocidental Norte e Centro em muitos dias de junho e julho !

Vai se estar bem, para quem quiser fazer praia.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 19:40)

meteo disse:


> É a temperatura na costa Ocidental Norte e Centro em muitos dias de junho e julho !
> 
> Vai se estar bem, para quem quiser fazer praia.


Exacto, a temperatura da água do mar na costa portuguesa não varia muito ao longo do ano.


----------



## RP20 (26 Dez 2021 às 20:30)

O ano passado Braga ( Merelim) bateu o seu recorde de temperatura mais baixa de sempre de -7ºC
O ano passado tivemos uma sucessão de 3 semanas consecutivas de temperaturas geladas
O ano passado até em Estremoz nevou.

Essa memória curta faz-vos mal, apreciem cada evento. Não é por chorarem que vai acontecer.

A norte até há a possibilidade de chover na passagem de ano, vamos ver


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2021 às 22:01)

dvieira disse:


> Previsão período alargado - Continente - 27 dez. a 23 jan. 2022​Precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal
> 
> Na* precipitação total semanal*, prevêem-se valores *abaixo *do normal, para todo o território (-60 a -1mm) na semana de 27/12 a 02/01 e apenas para a região Sul (-10 a -1mm), na semana de 03/01 a 09/01. Nas semanas de 10/01 a 16/01 e de 17/01 a 23/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> ...



Ou seja, resumindo e concluindo: este será apenas mais um inverno sem ver o elemento branco, enfim nada demais a que não estejamos habituados.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 22:15)

Santofsky disse:


> Ou seja, resumindo e concluindo: este será apenas mais um inverno sem ver o elemento branco, enfim nada demais a que não estejamos habituados.


Já agora, qual é a tua localização?


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 22:21)

Santofsky disse:


> Ou seja, resumindo e concluindo: este será apenas mais um inverno sem ver o elemento branco, enfim nada demais a que não estejamos habituados.


São poucos os locais onde neva com regularidade em Portugal, essa é que a verdade por mais que nos custe, e a tendência é cada vez pior.


----------



## leofe (26 Dez 2021 às 23:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um post muito pertinente que decidi partilhar, dada a facilidade e velocidade a que as notícias correm pelas redes sociais, infelizmente muitas delas falsas.


Boas.
Alguém sabe o que aconteceu a este site? Deixou de estar disponível há muito tempo, embora ainda tenha a aplicação a funcionar e com os alertas em dia.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2021 às 00:08)

LMMS disse:


> Ela está a cair mais a norte na Galiza, mas já se nota alguns ecos perto dos 40Dbz no Minho!
> 
> Ver anexo 811



LMMS, este tópico não é para seguimento meteorológico,

Volto a apelar a todos para fazerem seguimento nos tópicos respetivos, e deixem este para trivialidades. É muito aborrecido para o staff estar sempre a mover posts de um lado para o outro.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2021 às 00:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> Que tristeza de comentários.
> Nem parece um fórum de meteorologia .



Este é o único tópico em que a lamuria é "legal" no MeteoPT!


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2021 às 00:13)

MSantos disse:


> LMMS, este tópico não é para seguimento meteorológico,
> 
> Volto a apelar a todos para fazerem seguimento nos tópicos respetivos, e deixem este para trivialidades. É muito aborrecido para o staff estar sempre a mover posts de um lado para o outro.


Ok, mas e se colocar um post com dados de várias regiões do País? para onde é que ele vai?


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2021 às 00:17)

LMMS disse:


> Ok, mas e se colocar um post com dados de várias regiões do País? para onde é que ele vai?



É simples, é fazer um post para cada região, com mapas/imagens para cada zona especifica.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2021 às 00:34)

E pronto, acaba a chuva volta o Calor. Atenção no Algarve podem estar temperaturas quase de Verão na passagem de Ano!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2021 às 00:38)

Este ano a estação de ski da Serra da Estrela já se queixou de que não se lembram de nada igual desde que estão abertos. Poderá ser o ano mais negro para a estância visto nem ser possível produzir neve artificial.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Dez 2021 às 09:57)

jamestorm disse:


> E pronto, acaba a chuva volta o Calor. Atenção no Algarve podem estar temperaturas quase de Verão na passagem de Ano!


Menos, muito menos sff.. 
Daqui a pouco, pensam que as inundações e devido a chuva, e afinal é a escorrencia de tanta lamuria aqui do Fórum!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Dez 2021 às 09:59)

Em relação aos modelos finda a chuva vamos entrar na fase de secagem dos solos e da monotonia meteorologica.
A dúvida é qd terminará!
Aqui em Faro o mês termina com 53 mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2021 às 11:41)

Deixo também aqui um excerto das regras que estão no post inicial, porque estamos a começar a receber denúncias de outros membros, e não apenas staff, que estão a ficar um pouco saturados com a repetição constante de lamentações neste seguimento.



> Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) *e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)*


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2021 às 14:02)

A previsão do IPMA para Olhão é de 11/18ºC no dia 31 e 12/18ºC no dia 1.

Já tive finais de Dezembro (30/31) e inícios de Janeiro (1/2/3) com temperaturas máxima nos 20/21ºC e mínimas 13/15ºC, portanto dado a previsão automática do IPMA, até vai estar menos temperatura do que já registei em anos anteriores. 

Já passei passagens de ano, em Albufeira nem blusão tinha e outras de blusão e cachecol, portanto não vejo nada assim de tão excepcional.


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2021 às 14:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão do IPMA para Olhão é de 11/18ºC no dia 31 e 12/18ºC no dia 1.
> 
> Já tive finais de Dezembro (30/31) e inícios de Janeiro (1/2/3) com temperaturas máxima nos 20/21ºC e mínimas 13/15ºC, portanto dado a previsão automática do IPMA, até vai estar menos temperatura do que já registei em anos anteriores.
> 
> Já passei passagens de ano, em Albufeira nem blusão tinha e outras de blusão e cachecol, portanto não vejo nada assim de tão excepcional.


Mas estão previstas temperaturas no dia 31 e 1 de 21º em algumas zonas que não o Algarve, o que não é normal. Mas de acordo com as previsões  a partir de dia 2 o frio volta!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2021 às 18:54)

MSantos disse:


> Este é o único tópico em que a lamuria é "legal" no MeteoPT!



Já estou farto de chuva!!!
É que nem se vê o sol há uns dias.
Quero alterações climáticas e o clima do Alentejo, ou o do Algarve por cá...
Será pedir muito?
Ou passo a ser migrante e vou trabalhar para o sul!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2021 às 20:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já estou farto de chuva!!!
> É que nem se vê o sol há uns dias.
> Quero alterações climáticas e o clima do Alentejo, ou o do Algarve por cá...
> Será pedir muito?
> Ou passo a ser migrante e vou trabalhar para o sul!


Por aqui, não tem estado grande sol nos últimos dias, aparece e desaparece e depois cai uma morrinha, parece ser o norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Dez 2021 às 20:15)

Uma coisa e certa já faltou mais para ter que ir até aos picos da Europa ou Pirinéus para ver neve...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2021 às 20:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Uma coisa e certa já faltou mais para ter que ir até aos picos da Europa ou Pirinéus para ver neve...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A Serra Nevada no sul de Espanha tem muita neve, mas a altitude superior.
A Serra da estrela tem cada vez menos neve. Saudades dos nevoes dos anos 90! Passem de ano na neve era garantido, fui varias vezes quando era puto!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2021 às 10:39)

Ou então ir ao Pico ver a neve, já que os Açores vão recebendo entradas polares marítimas de forma regular durante o inverno.
E levem os esquis...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2021 às 10:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, não tem estado grande sol nos últimos dias, aparece e desaparece e depois cai uma morrinha, parece ser o norte.


O sul e o centro andaram com mais chuva nas últimas semanas, mas no fim a desforra é um facto e o litoral norte vence sempre! Sempre! Ou quase...


----------



## Costa (29 Dez 2021 às 10:36)

O ano vai acabar com as temperaturas a chegar perto dos 25ºC em alguns locais


----------



## blade (29 Dez 2021 às 14:31)




----------



## Santofsky (29 Dez 2021 às 15:03)

Depois da predominância do "vertono" durante praticamente todo o mês de outubro e também alguns dias em novembro, parece que agora para o final do ano e início de 2022 vamos ter o "inverão" (ou então o "verão de São Silvestre") sobretudo no litoral oeste, onde se registarão temperaturas absolutamente anormais para a época do ano. Este será o futuro dos próximos invernos que nos espera, infelizmente...



Costa disse:


> O ano vai acabar com as temperaturas a chegar perto dos 25ºC em alguns locais


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Dez 2021 às 15:07)

Pena que não olhem para a semana gelada e ventosa que deverá acontecer depois com possibilidade de vento forte de  norte e de aguaceiros e neve em especial a norte e centro. 
Enfim... 
Mais do mesmo!


----------



## Marco pires (29 Dez 2021 às 15:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pena que não olhem para a semana gelada e ventosa que deverá acontecer depois com possibilidade de vento forte de  norte e de aguaceiros e neve em especial a norte e centro.
> Enfim...
> Mais do mesmo!


Ao que parece assim deve ser, as temperaturas deverão baixar para valores mais ou menos normais para a época após este evento de “calor”.


----------



## Santofsky (29 Dez 2021 às 15:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Pena que não olhem para a semana gelada e ventosa que deverá acontecer depois com possibilidade de vento forte de  norte e de aguaceiros e neve em especial a norte e centro.
> Enfim...
> Mais do mesmo!



Isso sim... A acontecer (ainda não é certo, muito longe disso) será apenas uma sinóptica normal para esta altura do ano... E nada mais.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2021 às 15:41)

Santofsky disse:


> Depois da predominância do "vertono" durante praticamente todo o mês de outubro e também alguns dias em novembro, parece que agora para o final do ano e início de 2022 vamos ter o "inverão" (ou então o "verão de São Silvestre") sobretudo no litoral oeste, onde se registarão temperaturas absolutamente anormais para a época do ano. Este será o futuro dos próximos invernos que nos espera, infelizmente...


E ainda assim Novembro acabou por ser o 4º mês mais frio desde 2000. 

Já que não neva, ao menos que se poupe na luz e na lenha.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2021 às 15:51)

Se vem frio a sério acaba com a rede eléctrica e com a Europa! 

Em Portugal não há problema porque existem sempre negócios debaixo da mesa...Até ao São Pedro eles dão o barrete


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2021 às 16:09)

E pronto, lá teremos de ir ao baú buscar os calções e os chinelos.
De certeza que há por aí alguma colecção de moda que nos permita ao mesmo tempo estarmos preparados para o inverno e o verão.
Nisso os chineses já devem andar à frente dos outros, e procurando nas plataformas de compras on-line  de certeza encontraremos tais artigos.

Por agora os terrenos começam a dar sinais da presença de água, com formação de charcos. Ainda não estão no limite, mais dias como estes últimos e os lençóis freáticos ficarão bem nutridos.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Dez 2021 às 16:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> *E pronto, lá teremos de ir ao baú buscar os calções e os chinelos.*
> De certeza que há por aí alguma colecção de moda que nos permita ao mesmo tempo estarmos preparados para o inverno e o verão.
> Nisso os chineses já devem andar à frente dos outros, e procurando nas plataformas de compras on-line  de certeza encontraremos tais artigos.
> 
> Por agora os terrenos começam a dar sinais da presença de água, com formação de charcos. Ainda não estão no limite, mais dias como estes últimos e os lençóis freáticos ficarão bem nutridos.



Diz-se que somos a Califórnia da Europa, eu diria que nos ultimos dias estamos mais parecidos com a Florida, com esta conjugação de humidade com temperaturas incrivelmente amenas. 

Bem, Novembro foi frio e seco, este mês foi o reverso da medalha, é a lei da compensação.


----------



## LMMS (29 Dez 2021 às 17:10)

Mapas com Precipitação acumulada desde dia 20 a 27/12/2021 por Concelhos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2021 às 17:22)

AnDré disse:


> E ainda assim Novembro acabou por ser o 4º mês mais frio desde 2000.
> 
> Já que não neva, ao menos que se poupe na luz e na lenha.


Em Dezembro, nunca lembro-me de ter o quarto a 20ºC e virado a Norte, uma boa notícia para a carteira.

Lenha devia ser proibida, então não lança CO2. 

Pior, é que passei pela praia hoje e não vi ninguém de bikini ainda tem que aquecer mais, elas vestidas de mães natais na praia como na Austrália.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2021 às 17:34)

Santofsky disse:


> Depois da predominância do "vertono" durante praticamente todo o mês de outubro e também alguns dias em novembro


Outra vez as queixas sobre o "calor" em novembro, pá? Já discutimos isso: sim, houve uma semanita mais quentita no começo de novembro, mas o mês até acabou por ser bem frio, queixar-se do calor nesse mês é só mesmo ser do contra...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2021 às 18:59)

CARTA DA CORRENTE DE JATO

A corrente de jato não quer nada connosco.
Para já andará ou alta ou a subir entre o continente e as ilhas, pelo que apenas receberemos umas amostras de chuva na zona mais noroeste da península.
A madeira também deverá apresentar-se mais sequinha, os Açores terão animação meteorológica.
É apenas uma leitura simples.
Precisamos de potentes entradas árticas no centro-leste dos EUA, para que a corrente de jacto se desloque mais para leste, entrando mais na zona central do Atlântico, vinda da Terra Nova\Gronelândia.
Acredito nisso na 2ª metade de janeiro.
Até lá, vistam os calções 

Por falar em calor:


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2021 às 19:29)

Nuns sítios tanto calor e noutros tanto frio caramba.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2021 às 20:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por falar em calor:



Não é sempre assim 







E as anomalias positivas, mesmo no inverno, podem ser colossais. Oimiakon, WMO 24688:


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2021 às 09:51)

Bom dia 
Ao ver as notícias na RTP , sobre o final do ano na serra da estrela , uma senhora disse : "não há neve mas está frio, está bom na mesma !"
A serra da estrela sem neve em dezembro parece me que algo vai mal com o clima .

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2021 às 11:00)

Certamente o @Pek terá mais informações.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Dez 2021 às 12:03)

nao me lembro de alguma vez ter visto estas temperaturas no final de ano...nem geadas nem nada. Algo vai muito errado com o clima em Portugal....  
Pelo menos parece que vai durar pouco, temperaturas mais normais na próxima semana.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Dez 2021 às 12:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Outra vez as queixas sobre o "calor" em novembro, pá? Já discutimos isso: sim, houve uma semanita mais quentita no começo de novembro, mas o mês até acabou por ser bem frio, queixar-se do calor nesse mês é só mesmo ser do contra...


Não entendo como este Mês de Novembro acabou por ser classificado de muito frio pelo IPMA pois não houve quase formação de geadas, apenas uns dois dias. Pode ter sido frio sim naquelas duas semanas, mas as mínimas não foram muito baixas.* Alguém me pode explicar se foi a temperatura máxima que foi anormalmente baixa em Novembro de 2021? *

Por outro lado aposto que Dezembro 2021 irá entrar nos mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## Thomar (31 Dez 2021 às 12:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Não entendo como este Mês de Novembro acabou por ser classificado de muito frio pelo IPMA pois não houve quase formação de geadas, apenas uns dois dias. Pode ter sido frio sim naquelas duas semanas, mas as mínimas não foram muito baixas.* Alguém me pode explicar se foi a temperatura máxima que foi anormalmente baixa em Novembro de 2021? *
> 
> Por outro lado aposto que Dezembro 2021 irá entrar nos mais quentes de sempre.


IPMA, Boletim Climático Portugal Continental Novembro de 2021

excerto:
_O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 11.17 °C, foi o 4º mais baixo desde 2000 (mais baixo em 2008,valor de 9.95 °C) com uma anomalia de - 1.20 °C em relação ao valor normal 1971-2000. Valores de temperatura média do ar inferiores aos agora registados ocorreram em 20 % dos anos desde 1931. O valor médio de temperatura mínima do ar, 5.78 °C, foi muito inferior ao valor normal, - 2.13 °C, sendo o 11º mais baixo desde 1931 e o 4º mais baixo desde 2000. O valor médio de temperatura máxima do ar, 16.56 °C, foi 0.27 °C inferior ao valor normal._


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2021 às 12:44)

jamestorm disse:


> Não entendo como este Mês de Novembro acabou por ser classificado de muito frio pelo IPMA pois não houve quase formação de geadas, apenas uns dois dias. Pode ter sido frio sim naquelas duas semanas, mas as mínimas não foram muito baixas.* Alguém me pode explicar se foi a temperatura máxima que foi anormalmente baixa em Novembro de 2021? *
> 
> Por outro lado aposto que Dezembro 2021 irá entrar nos mais quentes de sempre.


Não, a temperatura máxima foi quase igual à normal, a mínima é que andou muito abaixo do normal. É preciso não esquecer que novembro não é janeiro, não é preciso haver geadas todos os dias para a temperatura estar abaixo do normal


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2021 às 15:53)

jamestorm disse:


> pois não houve quase formação de geadas, apenas uns dois dias.


Onde? No teu quintal?


----------



## Santofsky (31 Dez 2021 às 17:19)

Pois é meus amigos... 
O ano que está prestes a terminar, meteorologicamente falando, começou mal... E vai acabar mal. 
O ano começou com aquela que foi talvez a maior desilusão dos últimos anos (fiasco da tempestade Filomena), com previsões de carradas de neve para depois no final cair... ZERO. 
E termina de forma absolutamente deprimente com temperaturas absolutamente anormais para a época do ano em particular no Litoral oeste, com máximas quase a fazer lembrar as normais de maio ou outubro. 
O verão, apesar de ter sido normal ou talvez quente no geral do país, foi quase sempre marcado por uma enorme instabilidade nas temperaturas, em particular a partir da segunda quinzena de junho. 
Esta sinóptica manteve-se até à primeira semana de agosto, em que vinha uma semana com temperaturas de 30-35°C para depois na semana seguinte baixarem bruscamente quase 10°C. Voltava a vir uma semana quente de 30-35°C... E na semana seguinte as temperaturas voltavam a descer bruscamente.
Foi assim a sinóptica do verão durante a segunda quinzena de junho, todo o mês de julho e a primeira semana de agosto. Quem sofreu com toda esta instabilidade foi a agricultura... 
O ano salvou-se pelas trovoadas de junho e setembro, pelo calor de agosto (a partir do dia 10) e de outubro, e pouco mais... De resto uma monotonia quase completa. 
A única coisa que desejo é que 2022 traga mais animação meteorológica do que aquela que tivemos este ano... Não é preciso pedir mais nada!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2021 às 17:43)

Santofsky disse:


> com previsões de carradas de neve para depois no final cair... ZERO


Ai a memória seletiva...
Nevou em Estremoz e outras localidades do alentejo onde é raro nevar, e acumulou bem. Até houve relatos de queda de farrapos na Peninha, serra de Sintra.
Ora consulta lá o tópico da Tempestade Filomena.
Se foi como em Espanha? Obviamente que não...mas não caiu ZERO de neve.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Dez 2021 às 19:01)

Está uma temperatura deprimente para o dia. Um ano meteorologicamente bastante aborrecido aqui por estes lados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Dez 2021 às 21:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se foi como em Espanha


Ainda bem que não foi como em Madrid, porque se fosse estávamos bem lixados!


----------

